# Awaiting CO applicants MERGED



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

*CO Assigned? For December Applicants*

Hi,

Please post here if you have applied for 189/190 Visa in December and have a CO assigned already

For me:

189 Application:- 08/12/2012
PCC India:- IN PROCESS
Meds:- Pending
CO Assigned: Not Yet
Document Status:- Required/Recommended


Raj


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

It looks like they are running a little behind schedule with processing the application. I also lodged mine on December 6th and still haven´t assigned a CO. 

Let´s hope we have good news on the following days


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

I submitted my app. on 3rd December, pcc / meds around last week of same month and still waiting for co to be assigned.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Bah! Any december applicant assigned a CO? it s 5 weeks today!


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

I have applied on Dec 3rd (190), all documents uploaded included PCC. CO not assigned yet. In evisa the application is still "In Progress". I think they are still in holiday mood i guess. I think CO will be assigned by Jan 10th I guess. Lets hope for the best.

I am just wondering whether we will get any email when a CO is allocated?

-Rams


----------



## mhaqs (May 13, 2012)

I lodged on December 20th, all docs uploaded, meds/pcc remain. I will upload them soon as well, but no sign of CO so far. However, there's still time left for my 5 week limit. So, I'm waiting patiently.


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

I applied on 30 Nov, no CO yet. :ranger:


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> I applied on 30 Nov, no CO yet. :ranger:


Applied on 28 nov..... Co assigned on 11 dec visa 190


----------



## medso (Jan 7, 2013)

mhaqs said:


> I lodged on December 20th, all docs uploaded, meds/pcc remain. I will upload them soon as well, but no sign of CO so far. However, there's still time left for my 5 week limit. So, I'm waiting patiently.


I too lodged my application on 17th Dec, all docs uploaded including PCCs for me and my spouse as of Jan 7th, 2013. Just hoping CO is assigned soon.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

medso said:


> I too lodged my application on 17th Dec, all docs uploaded including PCCs for me and my spouse as of Jan 7th, 2013. Just hoping CO is assigned soon.


Its only 3 weeks, you still have like 2 more weeks before you start ranting like us lol


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Lodged on dec 3rd, pcc and medicals finished, no co yet, today is 5 weeks 

P.S. How can i check our medicals status, there is still that "Organize your health examination" link for my wife and me?

Also, in the documents part for Health status is Recommended


----------



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

I lodge my application (190) on 3rd Dec. CO allocated on 11 dec. Hope u guys will be allocated asap


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Zegna said:


> I lodge my application (190) on 3rd Dec. CO allocated on 11 dec. Hope u guys will be allocated asap


Thanks. Those kinds words. Good to hear.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok, so it is observed that Subclass 190 december applicants have started getting their CO assigned...Wondering when 189 applicants will get assigned!??!?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> Ok, so it is observed that Subclass 190 december applicants have started getting their CO assigned...Wondering when 189 applicants will get assigned!??!?


I lodged on Dec 3rd, no CO yet. I think it's going to take little longer for us as some Nov 17th ITA are still waiting for the CO allocation. Also more invitations in NOV/DEC can be one of the reason.

I am still waiting for USA PCC, so no hurries. But it would be nice if CO assigned and let us know about missing docs and Meds status.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> I lodged on Dec 3rd, no CO yet. I think it's going to take little longer for us as some Nov 17th ITA are still waiting for the CO allocation. Also more invitations in NOV/DEC can be one of the reason.
> 
> I am still waiting for USA PCC, so no hurries. But it would be nice if CO assigned and let us know about missing docs and Meds status.


Agreed, you have applied for 189 as well?


----------



## BOSSOT (Jan 4, 2013)

chandu_799 said:


> I lodged on Dec 3rd, no CO yet. I think it's going to take little longer for us as some Nov 17th ITA are still waiting for the CO allocation. Also more invitations in NOV/DEC can be one of the reason.
> 
> I am still waiting for USA PCC, so no hurries. But it would be nice if CO assigned and let us know about missing docs and Meds status.


Hi,

greetings to all, 
would like to share my exp, i applied on 17th nov still no co allocated. as per the advice of some members called the diac, they said that "co has been allocated on 7th dec n he is working on my file, co will contact if any doc required". so dont know wats happening


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

BOSSOT said:


> Hi,
> 
> greetings to all,
> would like to share my exp, i applied on 17th nov still no co allocated. as per the advice of some members called the diac, they said that "co has been allocated on 7th dec n he is working on my file, co will contact if any doc required". so dont know wats happening


Hurray!! Slow but steady and moving!!


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi

I applied on 3 Dec under489.No CO yet.All docs uploaded,
Called DIAC today,they said delay bcz XMAS and new year.Wait for 2 more weeks if do not get any communication,then call


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

applied on 23rd Nov... awaiting CO...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

190 guys can expect CO from anytime after 2 weeks of visa application.
This is the time where 190 are in benefit due to higher priority!


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Me too same state...applied on 8th Dec. CO not yet assigned. My agent has also mailed to [email protected] & [email protected]


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Me too same state...applied on 8th Dec. CO not yet assigned. My agent has also mailed to [email protected] & [email protected]


Just curious, why your agent mailed, its only 4 weeks since you applied isnt 5 weeks the current processing time?


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Just curious, why your agent mailed, its only 4 weeks since you applied isnt 5 weeks the current processing time?


Agent was of the opinion that he was observing a trend that CO normally gets assigned within 10-15days. Hence he sent it.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all,
I applied for 489 on 13th Dec. Not even an acknowledgment


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Agent was of the opinion that he was observing a trend that CO normally gets assigned within 10-15days. Hence he sent it.


Oh ok!! GL, still awaiting a CO


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Agent was of the opinion that he was observing a trend that CO normally gets assigned within 10-15days. Hence he sent it.


10-15 days are of 190 visa timelines.. and that too seem to have increased in holiday season. 189 not even close to that!


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> Agreed, you have applied for 189 as well?


Yes, will update the timeline accordingly


----------



## Nams (Dec 28, 2012)

How do we see the status of our documents, I have seen some guys posting document status changing from Received to Required. I applied for 190 on 2nd Jan 2013 and application status is "Application Received", no acknowledgement received yet.


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

paralax said:


> Lodged on dec 3rd, pcc and medicals finished, no co yet, today is 5 weeks
> 
> P.S. How can i check our medicals status, there is still that "Organize your health examination" link for my wife and me?
> 
> Also, in the documents part for Health status is Recommended


Hi! Also lodged on 4th of dec, ack 4th dec, meds finished, pcc done, just waiting for co.... Hope we hear something SOON


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

marichelle said:


> Hi! Also lodged on 4th of dec, ack 4th dec, meds finished, pcc done, just waiting for co.... Hope we hear something SOON


Best of luck


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

findraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post here if you have applied for 189/190 Visa in December and have a CO assigned already
> 
> ...



Hi Raj,

How did you find the document status details?

Can you please provide me the link where to find those details?


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

paralax said:


> Lodged on dec 3rd, pcc and medicals finished, no co yet, today is 5 weeks
> 
> P.S. How can i check our medicals status, there is still that "Organize your health examination" link for my wife and me?
> 
> Also, in the documents part for Health status is Recommended


Hi Paralax,

How to check online statues, can you please provide the link.


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi All,
Sub class 489 Application submitted on 14 Dec 2012. PCC pending other documents already uploaded. Still no sign of CO .Any ways its just 3 week so have to wait for more 2 weeks  . Waiting really tortures :boxing:

Regards,
HellRaiser


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

nazz said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> How did you find the document status details?
> 
> Can you please provide me the link where to find those details?


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

Here you enter your details, and voila!

Have you attached any documents yet?


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi All,

I am an onshore applicant applied for 189 - 5th Dec 2012.

Waiting for CO allocation, uploaded document status changed on 14th Dec from "Required" to "Received". Thereafter nothing seems happening.. Hopefully everything resume by next week...


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

findraj said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> Here you enter your details, and voila!
> 
> Have you attached any documents yet?


Hi Raj,

Thank you so much for providing this details.

I have actually applied throw agent so I didn't uploaded any documents by my self. I have submitted my 189 visa on the 27th Dec and waiting for the CO for update.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

[quote =jrompeeris;1009352]Hi All,

I am an onshore applicant applied for 189 - 5th Dec 2012.

Waiting for CO allocation, uploaded document status changed on 14th Dec from "Required" to "Received". Thereafter nothing seems happening.. Hopefully everything resume by next week...[/quote]

Wow THAT'S quite fast.. At least you saw some action.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

nazz said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Thank you so much for providing this details.
> 
> I have actually applied throw agent so I didn't uploaded any documents by my self. I have submitted my 189 visa on the 27th Dec and waiting for the CO for update.


Buddy, its been only 10-12 days since 27th December, I think you are in the queue with all of us now!!


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

findraj said:


> Buddy, its been only 10-12 days since 27th December, I think you are in the queue with all of us now!!


Ya, I just check online that states has been changed to In Progress which means CO is already assign?


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

superm said:


> [quote =jrompeeris;1009352]Hi All,
> 
> I am an onshore applicant applied for 189 - 5th Dec 2012.
> 
> Waiting for CO allocation, uploaded document status changed on 14th Dec from "Required" to "Received". Thereafter nothing seems happening.. Hopefully everything resume by next week...


Wow THAT'S quite fast.. At least you saw some action. [/QUOTE]

Hi Superm,

So you too applying via Analyst Programmer (261311).. I went through the forum and it seems like either Team 4 or Team 2 CO will be allocated.. It's a wild guess...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi guys, just found out about this thread. I applied for 189 on 10th dec as an onshore applicant. Meds done, pcc done, everything other doc uploaded. Waiting to hear from CO..... Happy waiting to all!!!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Bah! Any december applicant assigned a CO? it s 5 weeks today!


Hi raj. I think most of us will hear from COs by nxt week. So just hang in there !


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Wow THAT'S quite fast.. At least you saw some action.


Hi Superm,

So you too applying via Analyst Programmer (261311).. I went through the forum and it seems like either Team 4 or Team 2 CO will be allocated.. It's a wild guess...[/QUOTE]

Yup. Okay. So any feedback on how the guys are of this team?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi raj. I think most of us will hear from COs by nxt week. So just hang in there !


Hope so!!!


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

nazz said:


> Hi Paralax,
> 
> How to check online statues, can you please provide the link.


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

Loged app on Dec 5th thru subclass 189. Meds and PCC already done and all necessary docs uploaded. Still waiting for CO :ranger:
5 weeks of allocation period is almost over but I looks like it'll take another 1-2 weeks due to x-mas and newyears holiday


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

For me:

189 Application:- 10/12/2012
Meds:- Pending
CO Assigned: Not Yet
Document Status:- Required/Recommended


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

musaddaq said:


> For me:
> 
> 189 Application:- 10/12/2012
> Meds:- Pending
> ...


Same boat as me, I am going for medicals anytime this week or next week...I had to cancel it due to work last time


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

findraj said:


> Same boat as me, I am going for medicals anytime this week or next week...I had to cancel it due to work last time


LOL yeah brother, i am somewhat lazy, i am waiting for CO to ask things then i will go for Med and PC. all other documents according to me have been uploaded.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Any updates?!?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> Any updates?!?


Nope...still waiting


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

Just found this thread. Applied on 27 Dec, meds pending and so from reading the posts I should wait like 2-3 more weeks! Happy waiting.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*CO Allocated*

Probably, I replied on wrong thread. Today, CO allocated for me. I have lodged on dec 3rd (190, NSW). Everyone who applied in december 1st week will get CO allocated in a day or two. All the best.

-Rams


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Probably, I replied on wrong thread. Today, CO allocated for me. I have lodged on dec 3rd (190, NSW). Everyone who applied in december 1st week will get CO allocated in a day or two. All the best.
> 
> -Rams


Wow Ramoz, congratatulation. We applied exactly on the same date. No news yet for me. All the best to you.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Invitation -17th Dec
Appln/Ackn - 18th Dec
Status changed to Application received on the same day(18th Dec). 

No other news yet. Still status shows Application received. I am logging and checking almost everyday and could not find the status :In Progress" even single day......
Any Comments?


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Probably, I replied on wrong thread. Today, CO allocated for me. I have lodged on dec 3rd (190, NSW). Everyone who applied in december 1st week will get CO allocated in a day or two. All the best.
> 
> -Rams


Great Ramoz, A quick question... Do you get an email from the CO or does it show up on the evisa page... Kindly excuse if this is too elementary


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi all !!!

I have applied for 189 on 2nd december and I got ack on 2nd dec itself. Still haven't heard from CO and nono of my document status has changed. I have uploaded all my documents including medicals which were uploaded by the hospital on 13th dec. But no clue if medical have been finalised or not.

The only thing left is UK Pcc which I will upload tomorrow. I hope I get CO soon !!! Is it possible that a CO is already allocated and he/she might be still going through all the documents which are uploaded and will contact for the missing documents once current documents are finalised ?


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

pishu said:


> Great Ramoz, A quick question... Do you get an email from the CO or does it show up on the evisa page... Kindly excuse if this is too elementary


No need to ask excuse. Everybody here are newbies and the system is also New . If CO allocates, you will get an email with 4 pdfs as mentioned below. 


Request Documents or Info.pdf
Request Checklist.pdf
Request for information - Detailed Information.pdf
Form 80 Character assessment.pdf

By summarizing the above list, I need to submit my medicals and form 80. I have already completed my PCC in the month of december, before CO allocation.

Feel free to ask anything. This is our forum 

Thanks
Ramoz.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sktoaustralia, 

some people have reported that they got their visas without any communication with the CO. Instead of getting a mail from the CO they immediately got their grant. 

However, the application must be decision ready (medicals and PPC front-loaded, maybe even form 80 filled out) in that case. 

Hope you'll get your CO/grant soon, 
Monika


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Hi all !!!
> 
> I have applied for 189 on 2nd december and I got ack on 2nd dec itself. Still haven't heard from CO and nono of my document status has changed. I have uploaded all my documents including medicals which were uploaded by the hospital on 13th dec. But no clue if medical have been finalised or not.
> 
> The only thing left is UK Pcc which I will upload tomorrow. I hope I get CO soon !!! Is it possible that a CO is already allocated and he/she might be still going through all the documents which are uploaded and will contact for the missing documents once current documents are finalised ?


I have applied for 189 on 12th Dec. My medical got finalized and PCC is also done.But no case officer yet.


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

Any update for CO any one? 

Also I am wondering that what are the documents should provide for the Australian work experience.


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

nazz said:


> Any update for CO any one?
> 
> Also I am wondering that what are the documents should provide for the Australian work experience.


Just got my CO assigned. I lodged my application on December 6th (189).


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

bonkler said:


> Just got my CO assigned. I lodged my application on December 6th (189).


HI bonkler,

Please update if they ask for any extra documentation.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

bonkler said:


> Just got my CO assigned. I lodged my application on December 6th (189).


Congrats mate, best luck for a quick grant!


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

nazz said:


> HI bonkler,
> 
> Please update if they ask for any extra documentation.


They asked for my form 80 (which I had already uploaded on the system), health evidence (uploaded on eHealth 3 weeks ago) and my australian PCC (which I just uploaded).

Hope I can get a grant soon, already bought the tickets to flight back to Oz.

Best of luck for all of you, looks like DIAC is getting back on track!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

bonkler said:


> They asked for my form 80 (which I had already uploaded on the system), health evidence (uploaded on eHealth 3 weeks ago) and my australian PCC (which I just uploaded).
> 
> Hope I can get a grant soon, already bought the tickets to flight back to Oz.
> 
> Best of luck for all of you, looks like DIAC is getting back on track!


Congos mate.. Seems like many have got allocated Co.. Few have got correspondence who have something yet to upload. 
But seems like you had everything in. May be they are just sending default mail to each. 
And you already got the tickets.. Wow. For when? Quite confident, hun?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

6th December huh, Good Luck on grant!!! Do you have CO initials?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Me too same state...applied on 8th Dec. CO not yet assigned. My agent has also mailed to [email protected] & [email protected]



I applied on the 7th Dec under subclass 189. Still awaiting for CO allocation. You and I have applied more or less during the same time. Do keep in touch. All the best BTW are you done with medicals?


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

bonkler said:


> Just got my CO assigned. I lodged my application on December 6th (189).



Congrats bonkler all the very best for visa grant 

Regards,
HellRaiser


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I applied on the 7th Dec under subclass 189. Still awaiting for CO allocation. You and I have applied more or less during the same time. Do keep in touch. All the best BTW are you done with medicals?



Hi Sameera207,
I am also in same boat have applied on 12th so please do update once you get a CO allocated.

Regards,
HellRaiser


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

superm said:


> [quote =jrompeeris;1009352]Hi All,
> 
> I am an onshore applicant applied for 189 - 5th Dec 2012.
> 
> Waiting for CO allocation, uploaded document status changed on 14th Dec from "Required" to "Received". Thereafter nothing seems happening.. Hopefully everything resume by next week...


Wow THAT'S quite fast.. At least you saw some action. [/QUOTE]

I believe since all docs are fronend loaded and you are an onshore applicant you could even probably get the grant straight away without any prior correspondence with CO. Anyways do keep us informed. All the best!


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

bonkler said:


> They asked for my form 80 (which I had already uploaded on the system), health evidence (uploaded on eHealth 3 weeks ago) and my australian PCC (which I just uploaded).
> 
> Hope I can get a grant soon, already bought the tickets to flight back to Oz.
> 
> Best of luck for all of you, looks like DIAC is getting back on track!


Good luck. I haven't heard any news about CO allocation. Lodged on Dec 3rd.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Hi Sameera207,
> I am also in same boat have applied on 12th so please do update once you get a CO allocated.
> 
> Regards,
> HellRaiser


Will definitely do. Pls update your signature with details as to when did you do Medicals and PCC, etc. Would be hepful to others.


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi
I applied on 1/12/12. Come under priority 1 . Still CO not allotted yet. Meds, PCC all completed.


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

Applied on 1/12/12. No CO yet.


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

I think today immi has updated their allocation time. It is still 5 weeks for 189. Does itmean that Nyone applied on 6th december should have CO allocated. Is there anyone who has applied for 189 before 6th and CO is not allocated???
Plz relly this would help other members....


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Good luck. I haven't heard any news about CO allocation. Lodged on Dec 3rd.


Hi, also Lodged and ACK 4 dec, no CO yet... holding thumbs :ranger:


----------



## medso (Jan 7, 2013)

bonkler said:


> They asked for my form 80 (which I had already uploaded on the system), health evidence (uploaded on eHealth 3 weeks ago) and my australian PCC (which I just uploaded).
> 
> Hope I can get a grant soon, already bought the tickets to flight back to Oz.
> 
> Best of luck for all of you, looks like DIAC is getting back on track!


Congrats bonkler! You might be feeling quite relieved now that CO is assigned. All the best! 

One question: Did you upload your form 80 before the CO asked or you waited for his email?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

marichelle said:


> Hi, also Lodged and ACK 4 dec, no CO yet... holding thumbs :ranger:


A member named "sg" who applied on 3rd Dec has gotten his CO allocated. You may hear from them anytime soon. Pls update your signature with timelines so that it would be halpful to others. All the best


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Will definitely do. Pls update your signature with details as to when did you do Medicals and PCC, etc. Would be hepful to others.



updated the signature


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> A member named "sg" who applied on 3rd Dec has gotten his CO allocated. You may hear from them anytime soon. Pls update your signature with timelines so that it would be halpful to others. All the best


Hi Sameera, you are right in front on the que for COs....Good Luck


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

In another thread subclass 189 waiting CO... member has mentioned that you may not hear from your officer soon if you have submitted most of your documents as he or she may be going through them. He got this response from their call center.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

kinjalz said:


> In another thread subclass 189 waiting CO... member has mentioned that you may not hear from your officer soon if you have submitted most of your documents as he or she may be going through them. He got this response from their call center.


That is right and very true


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

bonkler said:


> Just got my CO assigned. I lodged my application on December 6th (189).


Great.


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

I received some new documents and tried to upload them via the website. And right after I uploaded the documents, ALL my documents are GONE!!!! Is there anyone having problem with the system like me? Does it mean I will need to upload all my documents again?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

hh283 said:


> I received some new documents and tried to upload them via the website. And right after I uploaded the documents, ALL my documents are GONE!!!! Is there anyone having problem with the system like me? Does it mean I will need to upload all my documents again?


These can be technical glitches. I logged in 10mins ago and the status was "Apps Received" instead of "In-Progress". This happened earlier as well and it correct's itself after some time. Try again


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear Friends,

Invitation-17th Dec(189, 60 points)
Application Lodged 18th dec
Ack-18th Dec

Status- Application received(no change in the status from 18th dec).

Today myself and my wife undergone the medical test.

hospital was unable to upload our test result/photo taken from the hospital due to some error in the system. They were asking us , have you tried for Australian visa earlier or have you done any other medical test for visa application. Obviously our answer was “No”.

Then they told they will send an email to ehealth and check it out why the error is popping up. Also they have confirmed that it will take minimum 15 days to get it done.


Does anyone faced the similar kind of issue during their medical. Please reply.......


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

hh283 said:


> I received some new documents and tried to upload them via the website. And right after I uploaded the documents, ALL my documents are GONE!!!! Is there anyone having problem with the system like me? Does it mean I will need to upload all my documents again?


not sure

but yes i have same issue as well


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

bonkler said:


> Just got my CO assigned. I lodged my application on December 6th (189).



I applied on 2/12/12. No CO yet.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

My attach documents has gone ....application staus is still in progress is this like a glitch?


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

findraj said:


> My attach documents has gone ....application staus is still in progress is this like a glitch?



what do you mean gone??? you should contact their tech team...i mean if you uploaded them they can't go away like that right...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> what do you mean gone??? you should contact their tech team...i mean if you uploaded them they can't go away like that right...


Gone means blank, just read the previous page in this thread, lotta ppl have same issue


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Even my Organize your Health has gone despite I havent gone to do the Meds yet


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Invitation-17th Dec(189, 60 points)
> Application Lodged 18th dec
> ...


Hi,

I had similar problem. I and my husband had taken the medical on 14th Dec,but the Clinic was not able to access our health cases. Afterwards I sent an email to [email protected] stating the problem and they helped me out. Finally the Clinic was able to upload my report. 


Sim


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> My attach documents has gone ....application staus is still in progress is this like a glitch?


Even I am facing the same problem. Definitely its a glitch.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot Sim.......


----------



## medso (Jan 7, 2013)

Guys, its a Friday night/early Saturday morning. Seems like they may have a portal release or maintenance or something of that sort. It happened even on one weekend last month. Hoping everything should be fine before next working day (Monday).


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Guys eVisa is back to normal state. Check now.. !


----------



## S58cRenu (Dec 29, 2012)

Superm, when you say back online, do you mean the following website: w*w.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

The reason I ask is because I've been trying to log on for a week without any luck. It just says temp. unavailable.

Cheers.


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

My status changed to application received from In progress but the documents progress is Required/Recommended.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

My case didnt move at all. Applied on 3rd December and everything including PCC/Meds are done, but no movement from DIAC.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

S58cRenu said:


> Superm, when you say back online, do you mean the following website: w*w.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> The reason I ask is because I've been trying to log on for a week without any luck. It just says temp. unavailable.
> 
> Cheers.



This is the link you should be using:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Evisa is back to normal, I was hoping that document status would change though


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

bonkler said:


> They asked for my form 80 (which I had already uploaded on the system), health evidence (uploaded on eHealth 3 weeks ago) and my australian PCC (which I just uploaded).
> 
> Hope I can get a grant soon, already bought the tickets to flight back to Oz.
> 
> Best of luck for all of you, looks like DIAC is getting back on track!


Hi Bonkler,

Congrats CO is assigned to you!

I clicked on "Organise Health check" link,filled the form and went clinic for medicals.My clinic uploaded medical results in the system after few days.You said CO asked for Health evidence.What we need to give them for Health evidence?


----------



## jame13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Dear Friends,

My self and my wife completed the health check up y'day. My wife is pregnant and it is 8 weeks now. Gynacologi doctor advised, not to go for any kind of X-Ray. We have done all other test except x-ray for my wife.However the doctor form the clinic confirmed, without X-Ray your medical will not be finalised and you will not be eligible for Visa. Is there any chance to avoid X-ray if we write to [email protected]. DId anyone faced similar kind if situation... Kindly advice and your comments are most welcome....... Please reply.... I applied on 18th dec(189). Still CO is not assigned......Plz reply ........


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

Anil said:


> Hi Bonkler,
> 
> Congrats CO is assigned to you!
> 
> I clicked on "Organise Health check" link,filled the form and went clinic for medicals.My clinic uploaded medical results in the system after few days.You said CO asked for Health evidence.What we need to give them for Health evidence?


Hi Anil,

Once you are done with the medical examination, you need to upload the medical receipt under "Receipt for Medical Examination". Hope this will clarify ..

Cheers,


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Srg said:


> Hi Anil,
> 
> Once you are done with the medical examination, you need to upload the medical receipt under "Receipt for Medical Examination". Hope this will clarify ..
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Thanks..

I did medicals on 11th Dec..but not uploaded it yet..Will do it now..Although I have not heared from CO yet


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Evisa is back to normal, I was hoping that document status would change though


Yeah it was probably just system maintanence that was going on. We shouldn't realistically be expecting any action on the weekend though! 
Surely next week u'll hear from CO.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yeah it was probably just system maintanence that was going on. We shouldn't realistically be expecting any action on the weekend though!
> Surely next week u'll hear from CO.


haha, you are right..They must be not working at all on fridays, considering the hard work they do in the rest of the week


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Srg said:


> Hi Anil,
> 
> Once you are done with the medical examination, you need to upload the medical receipt under "Receipt for Medical Examination". Hope this will clarify ..
> 
> Cheers,


I didn't know this...damn...we finished our medical 10 days ago. Do we have to certify it and translate as all other documents?

Wait, we have to send receipt?!?!

What is the point of eHealth than?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

paralax said:


> I didn't know this...damn...we finished our medical 10 days ago. Do we have to certify it and translate as all other documents?
> 
> Wait, we have to send receipt?!?!
> 
> What is the point of eHealth than?


I dont think this is mandatory. If, however, ur CO asks for evidence then u need to upload the receipts.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Anil said:


> Hi Bonkler,
> 
> Congrats CO is assigned to you!
> 
> I clicked on "Organise Health check" link,filled the form and went clinic for medicals.My clinic uploaded medical results in the system after few days.You said CO asked for Health evidence.What we need to give them for Health evidence?


At max you can upload receipts - rest upload is done from clinic itself!


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

UStoAusi said:


> My case didnt move at all. Applied on 3rd December and everything including PCC/Meds are done, but no movement from DIAC.


Same here


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

Anil said:


> Hi Bonkler,
> 
> Congrats CO is assigned to you!
> 
> I clicked on "Organise Health check" link,filled the form and went clinic for medicals.My clinic uploaded medical results in the system after few days.You said CO asked for Health evidence.What we need to EGO1L2NYP0 them for Health evidence?


Hi Anil,

Actually, on her first email, my CO mentioned that I need to provide "Evidence of Health". After inquiring her about it, she said she was waiting for my medicals to be finalised(they've been referred to Global Health).

I guess they request for "evidence of health" whenever your medicals haven't been finalised.
From what I read, if they've been referred to Global health, it can take around 2 months to be done...


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

bonkler said:


> Hi Anil,
> 
> Actually, on her first email, my CO mentioned that I need to provide "Evidence of Health". After inquiring her about it, she said she was waiting for my medicals to be finalised(they've been referred to Global Health).
> 
> ...



That's what i thought earlier, becos CO/DIAC doesn't need any proof (like receipts) from us on medicals as these are conducted by panel doctors and approved hospitals. 

Ask your CO on what date they were referred so that you can predict the tentative date/month for the med to be finalized. The below link might be helpful, you can get to know from other members on the status of the referred cases.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-medical-results-referred-what-does-mean.html


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi All,

I submitted all documents (189) on December last week throw agent. However I just realize that in the form 80 I forget to mention two work place where I was working as casual and also on the part of the education I also forget to mention about one of my degree details.

All the forms are already updated on the website. So what should I do in this case? Is there any way to remove form 80 and update the new one? Please help me guys.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

nazz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted all documents (189) on December last week throw agent. However I just realize that in the form 80 I forget to mention two work place where I was working as casual and also on the part of the education I also forget to mention about one of my degree details.
> 
> All the forms are already updated on the website. So what should I do in this case? Is there any way to remove form 80 and update the new one? Please help me guys.


If you open a jar labeled coffee it should have coffee and not tea else it creates confusion. 
There are thread titles for a reason. 
Thanks.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> If you open a jar labeled coffee it should have coffee and not tea else it creates confusion.
> There are thread titles for a reason.
> Thanks.



No updates from any one? seems like there is no progress on CO allocation today.


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

heya, good news. I had our CO allocated today. I lodged my application on 4th Dec.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

hh283 said:


> heya, good news. I had our CO allocated today. I lodged my application on 4th Dec.


There we go  Congratz! :clap2::clap2: What did the CO request for? Have you front uploaded Form 80?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

hh283 said:


> heya, good news. I had our CO allocated today. I lodged my application on 4th Dec.


Good Luck!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

hh283 said:


> heya, good news. I had our CO allocated today. I lodged my application on 4th Dec.


Congrats man... yeah.. Monday does bring some action!
How do you know that ? Any request from CO side?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Yh did he mail you to say hello and hi or did he ask you for additional documents?


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I applied on 2nd December. I have uploaded all docs except form 80. None of my document status has changed. I havent recieved any mail from CO either. How will I know if someone is already allocated to the case? I tried calling DIAC but its a long wait on call !!!!


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats man... yeah.. Monday does bring some action!
> How do you know that ? Any request from CO side?


My CO contacted me to ask for more documents

- Evidence of Birth or Age (Birth Certificate)
- Evidence of Skills Assessment (Skills Assessment)
- Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document (Passport)
- Evidence of Overseas Qualifications (Educational Certificate - Bachelor Degree)
- Evidence of Overseas Qualifications (Academic Transcript)
- Evidence of Character
- Evidence of Health
- Passport Photograph

Most of them were uploaded upfront. We already did our health examination. I guess it's just a matter of time when the result will reach my CO. We haven't uploaded form 80 and she didn't ask for it.

Now we are in the progress of applying for Singapore COC, which will take another month or so. The status of our documents were changed to Received/Not required/Requested.

Good lucks to everyone


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

hh283 said:


> My CO contacted me to ask for more documents
> 
> - Evidence of Birth or Age (Birth Certificate)
> - Evidence of Skills Assessment (Skills Assessment)
> ...


Good Info!!


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

any 489 (relative sponsor) guy who applied in Dec and got CO allocated ??


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

hh283 said:


> My CO contacted me to ask for more documents
> 
> - Evidence of Birth or Age (Birth Certificate)
> - Evidence of Skills Assessment (Skills Assessment)
> ...


what if someone do not have birth certificate


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Anil said:


> what if someone do not have birth certificate


SSC marksheet


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Anil said:


> what if someone do not have birth certificate


Do you have a passport?


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Do you have a passport?


Yes ofcourse


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Anil said:


> Yes ofcourse


Does it shows your date of birth in it?


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Does it shows your date of birth in it?


yes,hh83 must be having passport but still CO asked for birth certificate


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Anil said:


> yes,hh83 must be having passport but still CO asked for birth certificate


Passport can be used as an evidence of birth or age. 
You may request the case officer if you could use the passport instead of birth certificate. If the officer says no, and specifically requests for a birth certificate, then birth certificate it is.


----------



## mhaqs (May 13, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Passport can be used as an evidence of birth or age.
> You may request the case officer if you could use the passport instead of birth certificate. If the officer says no, and specifically requests for a birth certificate, then birth certificate it is.


Actually, the only alternative to a birth certificate is a "Secondary School Certificate". These are also called "Character and Birth Certificates". These are given out by schools in India/Pakistan after Matriculation. They must show your date of birth. If you can't arrange a birth certificate, use that.


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Passport can be used as an evidence of birth or age.
> You may request the case officer if you could use the passport instead of birth certificate. If the officer says no, and specifically requests for a birth certificate, then birth certificate it is.


In our case, we have both passport n birth cert for me and my husband. We uploaded them, yet CO asked for it again.


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

Fyi, quoted from the letter CO sent me. I think passport cant replace birth cert. you can use 2nd school cert, etc instead of birth cert though

Passport Bio-pages
You must provide a copy of the passport 'bio-pages' for XYZ. This is the page of the passport which shows the name and date of birth, passport number, issue and expiry date, and photograph of the holder. Please only provide copies of the passports you will submit for evidencing of visas, if they are granted. If you do not currently hold passports or need to extend or renew passports, please do so now and provide copies of relevant pages.

Birth Certificates
Please provide full birth certificates for XYZ.If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, for example, secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

mhaqs said:


> Actually, the only alternative to a birth certificate is a "Secondary School Certificate". These are also called "Character and Birth Certificates". These are given out by schools in India/Pakistan after Matriculation. They must show your date of birth. If you can't arrange a birth certificate, use that.


You are right, I am 100% sure SSC Certificate is accepted as proof of age


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

findraj said:


> You are right, I am 100% sure SSC Certificate is accepted as proof of age


 ok


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Hurray! Organise your Health Link gone today!

Havent uploaded Form 80 but is ready, all docs ready scanned and stuffed into my folder...

Not even bothering to call my agent...anymore...


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

hh283 said:


> My CO contacted me to ask for more documents
> 
> - Evidence of Birth or Age (Birth Certificate)
> - Evidence of Skills Assessment (Skills Assessment)
> ...


Thanks for the info and good luck.

Can you please tell me how long are you married, because I heard that despite marriage, CO asked to prove a genuine relationship for some people?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Hurray! Organise your Health Link gone today!
> 
> Havent uploaded Form 80 but is ready, all docs ready scanned and stuffed into my folder...
> 
> Not even bothering to call my agent...anymore...


Would you be mailing GH for your medical status as people say its decided in 3-4 days within med date its decided if its finalized or referred?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Would you be mailing GH for your medical status as people say its decided in 3-4 days within med date its decided if its finalized or referred?


Nope, not so soon....I dont have a CO assigned. I think Ill wait until end of the month


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

superm said:


> Would you be mailing GH for your medical status as people say its decided in 3-4 days within med date its decided if its finalized or referred?



Sorry for dropping my eaves on this but whats a GH??? may be i am the only one here who does not what it means...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Hurray! Organise your Health Link gone today!
> 
> Havent uploaded Form 80 but is ready, all docs ready scanned and stuffed into my folder...
> 
> Not even bothering to call my agent...anymore...


Hi, does that point out to something, other than u had ur meds done? Just asking out of curiosity


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Nope, not so soon....I dont have a CO assigned. I think Ill wait until end of the month


Hopefully u'll have one assigned this week


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Sorry for dropping my eaves on this but whats a GH??? may be i am the only one here who does not what it means...


Its the health team they have I believe to which we can mail for med status;but they don't reply so soon generally.


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

paralax said:


> Thanks for the info and good luck.
> 
> Can you please tell me how long are you married, because I heard that despite marriage, CO asked to prove a genuine relationship for some people?



We just celebrated our 1st anniversary last week ;-) My CO seems satisfied with our registration of marriage certificate. Nevertheless, we still prepared some proof of our relationship (photos, overseas tickets, etc) in case they ask.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

hh283 said:


> We just celebrated our 1st anniversary last week ;-) My CO seems satisfied with our registration of marriage certificate. Nevertheless, we still prepared some proof of our relationship (photos, overseas tickets, etc) in case they ask.


Hurry, for FBI PCC ,my CC is charged today. Hopefully, it shouldn't take more than 2 weeks to receive the report. I have given US mailing address.

On call with DIAC, will update if i hear any good news about CO allocation.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Hurry, for FBI PCC ,my CC is charged today. Hopefully, it shouldn't take more than 2 weeks to receive the report. I have given US mailing address.
> 
> On call with DIAC, will update if i hear any good news about CO allocation.


How did your call go? Any updates?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Sorry for dropping my eaves on this but whats a GH??? may be i am the only one here who does not what it means...


Global Health or something


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi, does that point out to something, other than u had ur meds done? Just asking out of curiosity


I dont know...Some people say it shows that meds were uploaded correctly.

But there are alway chances of referral so Idk..


Have you heard from a CO?


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi hh283, 

Good for you. 

I have just submitted my EOI and is preparing for the invitation. I have 65 points too. 

Do you if we can provide the Notice of Assessment on our income tax as proof of employment income? Does DIAC require all years of income proof? I have been working for almost 11 years now. 

Thanks. 



hh283 said:


> We just celebrated our 1st anniversary last week ;-) My CO seems satisfied with our registration of marriage certificate. Nevertheless, we still prepared some proof of our relationship (photos, overseas tickets, etc) in case they ask.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> I dont know...Some people say it shows that meds were uploaded correctly.
> 
> But there are alway chances of referral so Idk..
> 
> ...


Nope, not yet. Hopefully both of us can get one assigned before the end of this week.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Nope, not yet. Hopefully both of us can get one assigned before the end of this week.


Yeah, waiting....


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

hh283 said:


> heya, good news. I had our CO allocated today. I lodged my application on 4th Dec.


When did you do your medicals?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> How did your call go? Any updates?


Didn't go very well. She said CO wasn't allocated yet. Also she pointed to me that i called them earlier on Jan4th and no need to call again. She advised me wait for CO allocation and they will contact me when needed. 

Lesson learned: Let's not call them unless it's an absolute need. should hold our nerves


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

hh283 said:


> Fyi, quoted from the letter CO sent me. I think passport cant replace birth cert. you can use 2nd school cert, etc instead of birth cert though
> 
> Passport Bio-pages
> You must provide a copy of the passport 'bio-pages' for XYZ. This is the page of the passport which shows the name and date of birth, passport number, issue and expiry date, and photograph of the holder. Please only provide copies of the passports you will submit for evidencing of visas, if they are granted. If you do not currently hold passports or need to extend or renew passports, please do so now and provide copies of relevant pages.
> ...


Hi 
Thanks for the udate...
can any1 please tell..from where we can get this "written notification" for India


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Didn't go very well. She said CO wasn't allocated yet. Also she pointed to me that i called them earlier on Jan4th and no need to call again. She advised me wait for CO allocation and they will contact me when needed.
> 
> Lesson learned: Let's not call them unless it's an absolute need. should hold our nerves


Sorry to hear that. But, another forumite who lodged his application on 4th Dec wrote that their CO has been assigned and from your timelines you lodged you app on 3rd Dec, still no CO???? 

Yeah, I agree its no good to keep calling them as it won't really push anything. So lets just hold our nerves and hopefully we all get one assigned by this week.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Didn't go very well. She said CO wasn't allocated yet. Also she pointed to me that i called them earlier on Jan4th and no need to call again. She advised me wait for CO allocation and they will contact me when needed.
> 
> Lesson learned: Let's not call them unless it's an absolute need. should hold our nerves


Dont annoy them, they have a huge backlog to clear. I wouldnt call evvery 10 days...Every communication is recorded to your application..afaik


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Anil said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the udate...
> can any1 please tell..from where we can get this "written notification" for India


I don't think you need written notification for India. You can always submit a School Leaving Certificate as a proof of birth. Thats what i've done atleast.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

SSC marksheet will also suffice I believe


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> Dont annoy them, they have a huge backlog to clear. I wouldnt call evvery 10 days...Every communication is recorded to your application..afaik


Yep..of course, we don't call them that frequent..may be no calls after we see some action from CO. I just thought of checking as it crossed 6 weeks and if i missed any email from them probably sent to junk folder. In the end she seems to be understood of the concern. But anyway, we all can really wait a little longer.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> SSC marksheet will also suffice I believe


not sure about just the marksheet, it may work. But if you have a marksheet, surely should be having the Leaving Certificate


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> not sure about just the marksheet, it may work. But if you have a marksheet, surely should be having the Leaving Certificate


AFAIK..marksheet should be good enough. I see people submitted it and got grants.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> not sure about just the marksheet, it may work. But if you have a marksheet, surely should be having the Leaving Certificate


Lol


----------



## nett (Nov 29, 2012)

I just called the Adelaide processing centre, and the operator told me that all 189 applications lodged on 3 Dec have been allocated to case officers. Once they have finished some initial process, they will contact us.

Hope this information she gave is correct and helps...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

nett said:


> I just called the Adelaide processing centre, and the operator told me that all 189 applications lodged on 3 Dec have been allocated to case officers. Once they have finished some initial process, they will contact us.
> 
> Hope this information she gave is correct and helps...


Good news!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

nett said:


> I just called the Adelaide processing centre, and the operator told me that all 189 applications lodged on 3 Dec have been allocated to case officers. Once they have finished some initial process, they will contact us.
> 
> Hope this information she gave is correct and helps...


Hey, that's great news. In another thread also somebody who applied in late Nov got grant today without hearing anything from CO. 
Seems like they are working like anything, just we need to keep our calm.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

nett said:


> I just called the Adelaide processing centre, and the operator told me that all 189 applications lodged on 3 Dec have been allocated to case officers. Once they have finished some initial process, they will contact us.
> 
> Hope this information she gave is correct and helps...


Yup if she said it, she meant it!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Yh they know we guys are anxious and waiting and stuff but we must be patient..

They are as humans as we are...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All,


Any reviews for Sadhu Vaswani Mission medical Center New Delhi and Max MedCenter New Delhi?

Which one should I go for ?


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

nett said:


> I just called the Adelaide processing centre, and the operator told me that all 189 applications lodged on 3 Dec have been allocated to case officers. Once they have finished some initial process, they will contact us.
> 
> Hope this information she gave is correct and helps...


I applied on 1st December. No CO allocation yet


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

praji said:


> I applied on 1st December. No CO allocation yet


Have u confirmed this with DIAC ?


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone applied on the 17th of December got CO allocated yet?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Anyone applied on the 17th of December got CO allocated yet?


I wouldn't think so. There's still some waiting from early December. 

For the 17th Dec applicants, the best bet would be early next week.....


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Anyone applied on the 17th of December got CO allocated yet?


Not yet


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi,
How would one know if a CO is assigned?
Also, will the EOI expire even if we had applied for a visa?

I got the 189 invitation on Nov 15 but I could apply only on Jan 5th. But since then I didn't get any Ack. Yesterday, the application changed to in-progress. Today I received a mail from skill select that my EOI has expired and I can no longer apply for the visa? 
I am confused. Please help.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Shanki said:


> Hi,
> How would one know if a CO is assigned?
> Also, will the EOI expire even if we had applied for a visa?
> 
> ...


You would be only able to know about it by either getting an email from the CO or calling the helpline. 

If you have already applied on 5th Jan, then you don't need to worry at all. Actually, someone else on the other thread has already posted that this email is just an issue that is being faced by the skillselect system. You can read more about it on the below link. 

EOI Status update issues » SkillSelect Support


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Shanki said:


> Hi,
> How would one know if a CO is assigned?
> Also, will the EOI expire even if we had applied for a visa?
> 
> ...


Have you paid for the same?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> You would be only able to know about it by either getting an email from the CO or calling the helpline.
> 
> If you have already applied on 5th Jan, then you don't need to worry at all. Actually, someone else on the other thread has already posted that this email is just an issue that is being faced by the skillselect system. You can read more about it on the below link.
> 
> EOI Status update issues » SkillSelect Support


You are right Ghostride...I applied on December 17th and my invitation was on November 15th. So, even I received a mail saying my skillselect invitation has expired...Last time I mailed DIAC when I was getting reminders about the expiring skillselect invitation (coz I had already applied), and they told me to ignore that it's a system glitch...So, as long as we have the TRN number it is not a problem.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

I submitted my Visa application on 18th Dec(17th Dec Invites with 60 points). Till yesterday the status was showing as Application received. Today the status got changed to In Progress and most of the documents says recommended. I uploaded the documents except PCC,Form 80 and my medical also was not finalized. Does it mean CO is allocated and Do I need to upload the document once again which says recommended? Please help...


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> I submitted my Visa application on 18th Dec(17th Dec Invites with 60 points). Till yesterday the status was showing as Application received. Today the status got changed to In Progress and most of the documents says recommended. I uploaded the documents except PCC,Form 80 and my medical also was not finalized. Does it mean CO is allocated and Do I need to upload the document once again which says recommended? Please help...


Buddy,

You need to relax, I have lodged my app on 21st Dec and the status keeps oscillating from recommended to required. There is nothing to worry about as long as all the docs show in the dashboard. Once the CO is assigned is if he/she needs anything they will reach out to you..

All the best!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> I submitted my Visa application on 18th Dec(17th Dec Invites with 60 points). Till yesterday the status was showing as Application received. Today the status got changed to In Progress and most of the documents says recommended. I uploaded the documents except PCC,Form 80 and my medical also was not finalized. Does it mean CO is allocated and Do I need to upload the document once again which says recommended? Please help...


Unfortunately, it doesnt mean that a CO has been assigned. As for uploading the docs again, u've already done it once. The status is a bit of a system glitch. The CO can ask for the docs again anyways if they havent received it, so I wouldn't lose my sleep over this. Good luck wid ur application.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Any updates?!?


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Ghostride and Pishu...All the best to both of you....


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Any updates?!?


U mean windows updates???? Lollzzzz. One of the applicants from 4th dec, called the DIAC and has reported that they have been assigned a CO and would be contacted if they need anything. Apart from this, no nothing at all.....


----------



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I got my EOI invite on 17th December and paid the PR fees the same day.I uploaded all the documents except International PCC and AFP CLEARANCE. 
I have not received any email from case officer too but today I received message from skill soft saying my EOI has been suspended???

I am in India on vacations atm and dont really know what has happened....Any help or suggestion will be appreciated


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> U mean windows updates???? Lollzzzz. One of the applicants from 4th dec, called the DIAC and has reported that they have been assigned a CO and would be contacted if they need anything. Apart from this, no nothing at all.....


Mhm I think by end of jan we should hear something..


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

asahni said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my EOI invite on 17th December and paid the PR fees the same day.I uploaded all the documents except International PCC and AFP CLEARANCE.
> I have not received any email from case officer too but today I received message from skill soft saying my EOI has been suspended???
> ...


Mate, i would have gladly replied to this. But honestly it has been answered in detail like 10 times today itself. Just browse through and u'll know. In a nutshell, its just a glitch and nothing to be worried abt.. So enjoy the vacation


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Mhm I think by end of jn we should hear something..


I bet we'll have a CO assigned either by end of the week or early nxt week. Whether we hear from them or not would really depend on individual cases. So good luck and hang in tight!!!!


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Is there any chance of avoiding X-ray and get the medical finalized? Does any one have any experience. The reason for this question is , my wife is pregnant (2 Months)and the doctor advised not to go for any kind of X-ray... Please Comment......


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> Is there any chance of avoiding X-ray and get the medical finalized? Does any one have any experience. The reason for this question is , my wife is pregnant (2 Months)and the doctor advised not to go for any kind of X-ray... Please Comment......



Nope, you will have to wait till baby is born. add the new born to application and then get meds done for her and baby and then get visas for all of you


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks FindRaj....


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> Thanks FindRaj....


Welcome!


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi guys,
Got my CO assigned today. AK, team 33, Brisbane. Applied 4thDec.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Hi guys,
> Got my CO assigned today. AK, team 33, Brisbane. Applied 4thDec.


Congrats mate. Mind sharing how u came to know abt this?


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Congrats mate. Mind sharing how u came to know abt this?


Received emailed from CO requesting for PCC. Thanks.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Received emailed from CO requesting for PCC. Thanks.


Oh great. Good luck wid ur application


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> U mean windows updates???? Lollzzzz. One of the applicants from 4th dec, called the DIAC and has reported that they have been assigned a CO and would be contacted if they need anything. Apart from this, no nothing at all.....


hi guys!! is this for all 4 dec applicants 189 visa ? we have not heard anything  would like to know that things are coming along... we are in south africa.

thx!!!


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi guys. I also applied on the 17th of dec. Nothing heard from CO yet. I received an email from Skill select today saying that the application has been lodged.

I agreed with Ghostrider. Be patient, pretty sure CO will contact us when they needed


----------



## nisharg (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi All,

Good to see lot of action in this thread. I have applied (189) on 6th Dec. My application status shows in progress and all the docs links as recommended. But no mail of CO asking for any docs. 

Crossed my fingers. Best luck for all.


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

Got a CO today, applied on 3rd December. He is asking for Health evidence. We have already done our medical. Is it ok to say just that or should I certify and translate medical receipt?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

paralax said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got a CO today, applied on 3rd December. He is asking for Health evidence. We have already done our medical. Is it ok to say just that or should I certify and translate medical receipt?


Upload you medical receipt.

CO team and Initials?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

marichelle said:


> hi guys!! is this for all 4 dec applicants 189 visa ? we have not heard anything  would like to know that things are coming along... we are in south africa.
> 
> thx!!!


I was quoting from another thread, havent really spoken to DIAC myself. But we already have another applicant who also applied on 4th dec got his grant today and was never contacted by the CO. To deduce, if ur docs have been all uploaded, just sit tight u may receive the grant directly. Alternatively, u can always contact DIAC on their 1300 number to verify. Good luck wid ur app


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> I was quoting from another thread, havent really spoken to DIAC myself. But we already have another applicant who also applied on 4th dec got his grant today and was never contacted by the CO. To deduce, if ur docs have been all uploaded, just sit tight u may receive the grant directly. Alternatively, u can always contact DIAC on their 1300 number to verify. Good luck wid ur app



That would be awesome!! jip, uploaded all, pcc, meds, all documents except form 80, is this a must for everyone ??

Thank you for replying


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

marichelle said:


> That would be awesome!! jip, uploaded all, pcc, meds, all documents except form 80, is this a must for everyone ??
> 
> Thank you for replying


If the CO has not contacted you, then your grant could be on the way too :clap2::clap2:


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

paralax said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got a CO today, applied on 3rd December. He is asking for Health evidence. We have already done our medical. Is it ok to say just that or should I certify and translate medical receipt?



Congrats. When did you do the medicals? Pls update your signature for the benifits of everyone. Thanks


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Anyone applied on the 17th of December got CO allocated yet?


I applied on 12th Dec. Have not heard from CO yet.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Hi guys,
> Got my CO assigned today. AK, team 33, Brisbane. Applied 4thDec.


Congrats and all the best.


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

paralax said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got a CO today, applied on 3rd December. He is asking for Health evidence. We have already done our medical. Is it ok to say just that or should I certify and translate medical receipt?


Just tell them that you have already done your medicals. If they were done on eHealth, it might me wise to check with your clinic if they have already submitted the information


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Have u confirmed this with DIAC ?


I rang DIAC and to my surprise she told me she can't find my file number. When I gave my passport number she put me on hold and then came and told to be patient and wait.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

praji said:


> I rang DIAC and to my surprise she told me she can't find my file number. When I gave my passport number she put me on hold and then came and told to be patient and wait.


and then what - did she find it?


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

superm said:


> and then what - did she find it?


She told me ya everything is fine but she sounded very vague. I am really concerned but don't know what to do?


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

jame13 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My self and my wife completed the health check up y'day. My wife is pregnant and it is 8 weeks now. Gynacologi doctor advised, not to go for any kind of X-Ray. We have done all other test except x-ray for my wife.However the doctor form the clinic confirmed, without X-Ray your medical will not be finalised and you will not be eligible for Visa. Is there any chance to avoid X-ray if we write to [email protected]. DId anyone faced similar kind if situation... Kindly advice and your comments are most welcome....... Please reply.... I applied on 18th dec(189). Still CO is not assigned......Plz reply ........


Yes, i also heard the same thing. My wife is pregnant too 9 weeks now. They wont allow you to do the x ray. If this is not done, you have to wait until she gives birth to get finalised your case. However, i heard that you can request to do the xray on your risk. Its better to ask them. My fren, who is doctor told that if you perform x ray on your risk wearing that metal thing on the lower stomac, it still gives you the result that you need and it wont affect the baby.
In my case, i dont need to do medical as i have done full medical in august while applying my TR.


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

sudip63 said:


> Yes, i also heard the same thing. My wife is pregnant too 9 weeks now. They wont allow you to do the x ray. If this is not done, you have to wait until she gives birth to get finalised your case. However, i heard that you can request to do the xray on your risk. Its better to ask them. My fren, who is doctor told that if you perform x ray on your risk wearing that metal thing on the lower stomac, it still gives you the result that you need and it wont affect the baby.
> In my case, i dont need to do medical as i have done full medical in august while applying my TR.



Dept site lists the following for this situation. Source Panel Doctor Instructions http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf

8.8 Pregnant women and x-ray examinations
The Australian Government does not recommend the taking of screening chest x-rays during pregnancy. Consequently, women should be advised that they have the option of:
• deferring their chest x-ray, and therefore the finalisation of their visa application, until after the birth, or
• following counselling, if they so choose to proceed with the x-ray examination with appropriate abdominal shielding after the first trimester
Note: In lower-medium risk TB countries the department has removed the need for chest x-ray of pregnant women but in these situations applicant should be B graded so that Global Health can place the applicant on a health undertaking for follow up for TB screening in Australia after pregnancy.
A full explanation of the risks must be provided by the panel physician or the pregnant woman’s treating physician before the applicant makes a decision as to whether to proceed.
If, after a full explanation of the risks, a pregnant woman elects to undergo a chest x-ray, the following guidelines followed:
• the field size must be strictly limited to include the chest only (that is. not the abdomen or head)
• the radiology clinic must confirm on the paper x-ray examination report (Form 160) or in eHealth that informed consent has been obtained
• double wrap around abdominal and pelvic shielding must be used.
16
For applicants who choose to delay the x-ray till after childbirth, reference should be made on the paper medical examination report (Form 26) or in eHealth, to the presence, or absence, of any history or clinical evidence of TB and the countries in which the applicant has lived in the past five years.
All women of reproductive age should be asked about the date of their last menstrual period.


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Congrats and all the best.


Hi everyone! We are ready to upload form 80, but unsure of where to upload it to? On the aplliction there is a dropbox to choose from, under what did you upload this? thx!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

marichelle said:


> Hi everyone! We are ready to upload form 80, but unsure of where to upload it to? On the aplliction there is a dropbox to choose from, under what did you upload this? thx!


Not everyone is asked for form 80, it depends on the CO. but if u do wana attach it, then on the right hand side underneath where it shows application status, there would be a attach documents button. Click on that and selelct as required.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I applied on 12th Dec. Have not heard from CO yet.


I applied on 3rd Dec., no communication from DIAC.


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

UStoAusi said:


> I applied on 3rd Dec., no communication from DIAC.


I think the CO only contacted me because she needed additional informations. I applied 4th Dec & she contacted me yesterday asking for PCC which I haven't received yet. All the best to you.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone else who got the CO assigned???????? We all should be getting some soon.


----------



## rs237 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi.. i had lodged Visa 190 on Dec. 31st, 2012. Have uploaded some of the docs. No CO assigned as of yet.

Is it required for me to upload all documents before the CO is assigned? OR i was wondering if i should get PCC and Medical done when the CO asks for those?? As someone told me that after you get VISA the entry date would be before the expiry date of the medical...

Please suggest me on the above.

Thanks


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Anyone else who got the CO assigned???????? We all should be getting some soon.


No news on that, but who knows, may be they are already assigned and started working on our files.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> No news on that, but who knows, may be they are already assigned and started working on our files.


I'd definitely hope so.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> I think the CO only contacted me because she needed additional informations. I applied 4th Dec & she contacted me yesterday asking for PCC which I haven't received yet. All the best to you.


Good news  All the best with the process...keep us posted. Also pls update your signature with details for everyones benifit.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

rs237 said:


> Hi.. i had lodged Visa 190 on Dec. 31st, 2012. Have uploaded some of the docs. No CO assigned as of yet.
> 
> Is it required for me to upload all documents before the CO is assigned? OR i was wondering if i should get PCC and Medical done when the CO asks for those?? As someone told me that after you get VISA the entry date would be before the expiry date of the medical...
> 
> ...


hi RS237,
I have applied at diac on 3rd jan 2013, and applied for pcc from chennai and south korea already..I think you should apply for pcc, and check for medicals booking in your city. I have seen from this forum only that there is a big line for medicals..in ehealth after we upload..so, now i am also thinking to book my medicals before jan end and upload. yet even in my case co not yet assigned..
fyi pcc is valid for 6months, and medicals for one year after they are issued..and yes we need to make our first entry before they expires..


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Anyone from Chennai who has applied for 190 in DEC end or JAN first week???? who have already done medicals in Chennai Apollo Hospitals?? Please share your experience..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Anyone else who got the CO assigned???????? We all should be getting some soon.



Nope, waiting


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Nope, waiting


Ok. Anyone who called the DIAC today ????? 

Seems like evening (australian time) is when everyone starts updating the forum regards their grant as well as CO allocation. While I wait here the whole day, holding onto my phone, checking for updates, while am at work......

Come on DIAC release a few more grants quickly


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> hi RS237,
> I have applied at diac on 3rd jan 2013, and applied for pcc from chennai and south korea already..I think you should apply for pcc, and check for medicals booking in your city. I have seen from this forum only that there is a big line for medicals..in ehealth after we upload..so, now i am also thinking to book my medicals before jan end and upload. yet even in my case co not yet assigned..
> fyi pcc is valid for 6months, and medicals for one year after they are issued..and yes we need to make our first entry before they expires..


Both PCC and MEDS are valid for 12 months from date of issue.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Ok. Anyone who called the DIAC today ?????
> 
> Seems like evening (australian time) is when everyone starts updating the forum regards their grant as well as CO allocation. While I wait here the whole day, holding onto my phone, checking for updates, while am at work......
> 
> Come on DIAC release a few more grants quickly


Ghostride where's your timeline man?  update your signature.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Ghostride where's your timeline man?  update your signature.


Sorry mate. Will do it once home, at work currently.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Ghostride where's your timeline man?  update your signature.


He likes to hide it, you know like 007...Except this is for PR atm


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> He likes to hide it, you know like 007...Except this is for PR atm


Hahahaha.... As i said the other day, U R ONE FUNNY MAN!!!!!!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> He likes to hide it, you know like 007...Except this is for PR atm


Haha.. Right. But everyone is 007 here. We dont want to trip our employer now, do we?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Today also has come to an end in OZ. It is almost 5pm now. No CO allocated today too. Waiting is a killer...


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

I have received a mail from my CO today asking me for my wifes Passport documents,PCC, English Language requirements.But I had already uploaded all these documents but I dont know why they have asked it again.

__________________
ICT BA ACS:26/06 ,+ve IELTS:R8,W6,L7,S8.5 21/04,EOI:189(60 points)07/07, invited 01/11, lodged: 23/11, Ack:10/12, PCC: wife 18/12/12 self 18/12/12, CO 17/01/13


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Haha.. Right. But everyone is 007 here. We dont want to trip our employer now, do we?


Hmmmmm ....


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

kark said:


> I have received a mail from my CO today asking me for my wifes Passport documents,PCC, English Language requirements.But I had already uploaded all these documents but I dont know why they have asked it again.
> 
> __________________
> ICT BA ACS:26/06 ,+ve IELTS:R8,W6,L7,S8.5 21/04,EOI:189(60 points)07/07, invited 01/11, lodged: 23/11, Ack:10/12, PCC: wife 18/12/12 self 18/12/12, CO 17/01/13



Is this your first interaction with CO? If yes, having applied on 23/11 it has taken a while to hear from CO isnt it?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Haha.. Right. But everyone is 007 here. We dont want to trip our employer now, do we?


Aw man so true


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

On-Shore Applicant

EOI invitation - 3 Dec 2012
Application submitted - 5 Dec 2012
Ack n Bridge visa granted - 5 Dec 2012
PCC applied on - 5 Dec 2012
Application document status changed to Received from Required - 14 Dec 2012
Submitted the PCC - 21 Dec 2012
EOI Suspended Message - 21 Dec 2012
CO Allocation - ??

Called up DIAC today to check CO allocation status, operator said that due to holidays it's been pushed to one more week... hopefully to hear from CO next week... So guys who had applied early Dec 2012 will hear from CO by next week...


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> On-Shore Applicant
> 
> EOI invitation - 3 Dec 2012
> Application submitted - 5 Dec 2012
> ...


Thanks buddy for the update. Did the operator say it will be allocated by next week? Or was it just about one more weeks delay?

Have you completed medicals?

I applied on 07th Dec 2 days after you. Pls keep in touch. Hopefully next week will be our week


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Thanks buddy for the update. Did the operator said it will be allocated by next week? Or was it just about one more weeks delay?
> 
> Have you completed medicals?
> 
> I applied on 07th Dec 2 days after you. Pls keep in touch. Hopefully next week will be our week


Yeah she did, need to trust her and wait until next week...

Nope I am waiting for CO and then go ahead with medicals, over here it's jst couple of days matter...


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Yeah she did, need to trust her and wait until next week...
> 
> Nope I am waiting for CO and then go ahead with medicals, over here it's jst couple of days matter...


My agent adviced to wait till CO requests medicals. So its about waiting now


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all,

My agent said we received the medical and character requests. And should submit those before 13th Feb. Does this mean CO has been assigned ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My agent said we received the medical and character requests. And should submit those before 13th Feb. Does this mean CO has been assigned ?


Yes, definately seems like it - these requests are sent by CO only - and he gives 28 days time to complete that!
You can confirm from agent!
Congrats! Best of luck!


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My agent said we received the medical and character requests. And should submit those before 13th Feb. Does this mean CO has been assigned ?


Yeah, Docs are requested by CO only. Have you applied for PCC?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

superm said:


> Yes, definately seems like it - these requests are sent by CO only - and he gives 28 days time to complete that!
> You can confirm from agent!
> Congrats! Best of luck!


Thank you superm. Best of luck with yours!!!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Yeah, Docs are requested by CO only. Have you applied for PCC?


Yeah I received my PCC but waiting for wife's. We submitted both on the same day. BTW did you apply thru an agent? 

Best of luck!!


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Yeah I received my PCC but waiting for wife's. We submitted both on the same day. BTW did you apply thru an agent?
> 
> Best of luck!!


Getting PCC done is a nightmare. Good that you had already applied. 

Yeah I am going through an agent.


----------



## Jit (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I have few questions regarding uploading the documents-

1. I have offer & experience letter but don't have resignation letter, my agent is advising me to only upload experience letter as u don't have resignation letter so don't upload offer letter.
what to do ??

2. For one company i don't have color experience letter I have black & white, what to do here??

Please advice ASAP

Thank you in advance.

Cheers
Jit


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi ..all I got my CO yesterday!

I applied on 3rd,now against few document " BF " is written...What it does means?please tell ASAP


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Anil said:


> Hi ..all I got my CO yesterday!
> 
> I applied on 3rd,now against few document " BF " is written...What it does means?please tell ASAP


According to what we have seen in this forum BF means a good sign  Your grant could be on the way anytime soon :clap2:


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Anil said:


> Hi ..all I got my CO yesterday!
> 
> I applied on 3rd,now against few document " BF " is written...What it does means?please tell ASAP


Even I got it as BF but ....now when I logged in I could not see any docs that I had uploaded...and now the status is Application received


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

kark said:


> Even I got it as BF but ....now when I logged in I could not see any docs that I had uploaded...and now the status is Application received


Hi Kark, when did you apply? Could you please update your signature  Thanks friend.. Btw, even I can't see any of the docs I uploaded...Also, the attach button is not working...I am guessing that's a technical glitch..We have heard those incidents before in the forum.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi Kark, when did you apply? Could you please update your signature  Thanks friend.. Btw, even I can't see any of the docs I uploaded...Also, the attach button is not working...I am guessing that's a technical glitch..We have heard those incidents before in the forum.


sorry my friend ....here are my time lines


21/04/2012 : IELTS Overall 6,26/06/2012: ACS Skill assessment +ve ,07/07/2012 EOI submitted with 60 PTS, 01/11/2012 Received Invitation ,20/11/2012 - PCC from Netherlands 23/11/2012 Lodged Visa , 07/12/2012 - Medicals , 18/12/2012 -PCC, 17/01/2013 CO alloted


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Getting PCC done is a nightmare. Good that you had already applied.
> 
> Yeah I am going through an agent.


yeah I know. It takes time. And having some issues with my wife's PCC.
BTW will CO go thru other Docs while I'm doing my Med or will wait till he gets all the required docs?


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

I think the system is behaving weired or is there any system maintenance going on??? Now my application status is again changed to Application Received and all my documents listed has gone and attached document button is disabled. I am now getting tensed plz can anyone tell me its just because a system weird behavior or probably system maintenance...


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi Kark, when did you apply? Could you please update your signature  Thanks friend.. Btw, even I can't see any of the docs I uploaded...Also, the attach button is not working...I am guessing that's a technical glitch..We have heard those incidents before in the forum.


Yes it was a technical issue, mine had disappeared too with the status changed to Application Received.. Now everything is back to normal... all ok


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes its back to normal


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

Mani2k said:


> Yes its back to normal


Its back to normal, but the document status's have gone haywire. What was earlier recommended is now required and vice versa. Status's all look different now


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

Please suggest the process to do medicals. How to find out the hospitals that have online facility in our city and also what docs to take?


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

Finally I have got a CO today. Team 4 , Adelaide . CO has requested for all documents ( except meds ) for secondary applicant on mail as they are unable to see them. For me they have only asked for birth certificate as I had not uploaded it . Few of my docs are in received , requested and some are in BF state. I have already mailed the requested docs.

Hope to get the good news soon


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Finally I have got a CO today. Team 4 , Adelaide . CO has requested for all documents ( except meds ) for secondary applicant on mail as they are unable to see them. For me they have only asked for birth certificate as I had not uploaded it . Few of my docs are in received , requested and some are in BF state. I have already mailed the requested docs.
> 
> Hope to get the good news soon


Hi,

Are you claiming points for your spouse? What are the documents CO requested for your spouse?

My Spouse does not have Degree Certificate.Also in his Degree Marks card the name is written in Hindi. So I have not uploaded it.

Please advise.

Sim


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you claiming points for your spouse? What are the documents CO requested for your spouse?
> 
> ...


No I have not claimed points for spouse . The documents requested were :

Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document for secondary
Evidence of Birth or Age for secondary applicant
Evidence of Relationship - Spouse
Evidence of Character of secondary applicant
Evidence of Character of secondary applicant
Evidence of English Language Ability of secondary applicant

For what purpose are you using the degree?


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> No I have not claimed points for spouse . The documents requested were :
> 
> Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document for secondary
> Evidence of Birth or Age for secondary applicant
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for the reply.

Even I am not claiming points for my husband. I have uploaded the following documents for him:

1>Passport
2>IELTS TRF
3>10th Certificate for age proof.
4>Marriage Certificate
5>PCC
6>Medical receipt

But I have not uploaded his Graduation and Post Graduation Certificates. Initially I felt that the CO might ask for them but after going through your post I believe those are not required.

Thanks again and all the best.

Sim


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you claiming points for your spouse? What are the documents CO requested for your spouse?
> 
> ...


You might wanna get an english copy of that marksheet..in case the co asks for it...they dont accept anything other than english......

Q: How are you showing your spouse as having functional english?


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> You might wanna get an english copy of that marksheet..in case the co asks for it...they dont accept anything other than english......
> 
> Q: How are you showing your spouse as having functional english?


He has an an IELTS score of Band 7. His University does not cooperate so its tough to get an English copy of the marksheet. Is there any other way to translate the marksheet in English?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Finally I have got a CO today. Team 4 , Adelaide . CO has requested for all documents ( except meds ) for secondary applicant on mail as they are unable to see them. For me they have only asked for birth certificate as I had not uploaded it . Few of my docs are in received , requested and some are in BF state. I have already mailed the requested docs.
> 
> Hope to get the good news soon


Congrats!
Best of luck!
May you receive your grant soon - so that CO becomes free and picks up our case


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> He has an an IELTS score of Band 7. His University does not cooperate so its tough to get an English copy of the marksheet. Is there any other way to translate the marksheet in English?


Yeah u can get it translated by a notary and get it stamped. However, I do not see a need for u to have to do that, coz he has already done an IELTS n scored more than 4.5(needed to show functional english). So unless u wanted to use the marksheet to prove something else, u dont even have to provide it.


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats!
> Best of luck!
> May you receive your grant soon - so that CO becomes free and picks up our case


Guess what ????????? arty:arty:arty:arty::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


I just can't believe


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Ghostride where's your timeline man?  update your signature.


There you go Superm.....


----------



## Sriv (Nov 15, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Guess what ????????? arty:arty:arty:arty::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> I just can't believe


Congratulations!!! Good to hear a number of grants today:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## melbourne2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Guess what ????????? arty:arty:arty:arty::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> I just can't believe


that's very quick! Congratulations!


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Guess what ????????? arty:arty:arty:arty::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> I just can't believe



Congrats


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice to see quick approvals. Any Dec 17 invites who got CO assigned? I called up Diac to check and response was 'no but almost there' .


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Nice to see quick approvals. Any Dec 17 invites who got CO assigned? I called up Diac to check and response was 'no but almost there' .


What do you mean almost there? Were you able to get the how quick or what dates are they currently onto?

Thanks for the update mate.


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry mate couldn't get much out of her. She said they assign CO in 5 weeks and then Case officer will review for another week and will contact you if necessary. She then said its 17 Dec, please hold on for a bit, almost there. She didn't give any dates. Well getting restless about it but can't do much about it. 

Cheers


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Sorry mate couldn't get much out of her. She said they assign CO in 5 weeks and then Case officer will review for another week and will contact you if necessary. She then said its 17 Dec, please hold on for a bit, almost there. She didn't give any dates. Well getting restless about it but can't do much about it.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah I agree, can't do much. Don't worry mate, already heard about 3 grants given today to early December applicants. We should be getting a CO soon !


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Guess what ????????? arty:arty:arty:arty::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> I just can't believe


Hi sktoaustralia
That was fast....You applied on 2nd december and your application got approved...
That is awesome. One question....Did you upload form 80 upfront...I've submitted everything except form 80. 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Now make plans from lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> Hi sktoaustralia
> That was fast....You applied on 2nd december and your application got approved...
> That is awesome. One question....Did you upload form 80 upfront...I've submitted everything except form 80.
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Now make plans from lane:lane:lane:


No I did not frontload form 80. But luckily the CO did not ask for it 

Wish you a speedy grant too !!!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> There you go Superm.....


Now you're talking.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats!
> Best of luck!
> May you receive your grant soon - so that CO becomes free and picks up our case


Hey skaustralia.. My wish came true. Now ur Co is mine


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Guess what ????????? arty:arty:arty:arty::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> I just can't believe


Congratulations. Good luck.


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Guess what ????????? arty:arty:arty:arty::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> I just can't believe


Thats awesome man :clap2:


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> yeah I know. It takes time. And having some issues with my wife's PCC.
> BTW will CO go thru other Docs while I'm doing my Med or will wait till he gets all the required docs?


Yeah they will go through other docs until the medicals get cleared. Get hold of someone for the PCC. I basically had to visit one police station everyday for a week to push and get them to send the clearance.


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey skaustralia.. My wish came true. Now ur Co is mine


Thats called awesome !!!!


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Anil said:


> Hi ..all I got my CO yesterday!
> 
> I applied on 3rd,now against few document " BF " is written...What it does means?please tell ASAP


Have you done medicals?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

kark said:


> sorry my friend ....here are my time lines
> 
> 
> 21/04/2012 : IELTS Overall 6,26/06/2012: ACS Skill assessment +ve ,07/07/2012 EOI submitted with 60 PTS, 01/11/2012 Received Invitation ,20/11/2012 - PCC from Netherlands 23/11/2012 Lodged Visa , 07/12/2012 - Medicals , 18/12/2012 -PCC, 17/01/2013 CO alloted


COngrats...All the best mate....I applied on the 7th, but late in the evening meaning 8th according to OZ time. Anyways how did you get to know that CO got assigned?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Guess what ????????? arty:arty:arty:arty::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> I just can't believe


Congrats.....thats super fast...BTW when did you do the medicals?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Congrats.....thats super fast...BTW when did you do the medicals?


Any CO allocation news today?


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi guys... I applied on the 17th Dec as well. Rang DIAC earlier. She said I should get our CO allocated by next week. Hopefully...( finger cross)


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats Superm for CO allocation.. Wishing your grant Soon...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> Congrats Superm for CO allocation.. Wishing your grant Soon...


Hey who said I was allocated a CO? 
That's just a wish.. For now.. 
I wish your words come true.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey who said I was allocated a CO?
> That's just a wish.. For now..
> I wish your words come true.


Since you have frontend loaded medicals also most probably you will get the grant straightaway

Wait is a killer


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Since you have frontend loaded medicals also most probably you will get the grant straightaway
> 
> Wait is a killer


Ahh... I wish... 
Wait is really a killer.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi superm, I thought for a moment that you got a CO ! , Hopefully we all get COs fast


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

So another week ends. Had high hopes of atleast getting a CO assigned today, but none yet that I know of. Hopefully nxt week pans out better. On the bright side plenty got their grants!!!


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Guess what ????????? arty:arty:arty:arty::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> I just can't believe


Congrats man. We received a CO on 16 january, send requested documents on 17 january, still waiting for response...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> So another week ends. Had high hopes of atleast getting a CO assigned today, but none yet that I know of. Hopefully nxt week pans out better. On the bright side plenty got their grants!!!


Agreed...A direct grant for us would be accepted with open arms...


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

Rang DIAC. They told me CO was allocated yesterday. No change in status of any documents. Does that mean CO has not even looked at file for 2 days ?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Agreed...A direct grant for us would be accepted with open arms...


I wish......


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

praji said:


> Rang DIAC. They told me CO was allocated yesterday. No change in status of any documents. Does that mean CO has not even looked at file for 2 days ?


Congrats Praji.. 
Status is not necessarily changed by CO - some COs do not change it till last!
Wish you a speedy grant. Best of luck!
co team and initial?


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

praji said:


> Rang DIAC. They told me CO was allocated yesterday. No change in status of any documents. Does that mean CO has not even looked at file for 2 days ?


Hey Praji, 
Good news! Don't worry. From what I've seen in the forum, some people got the grant right away without even knowing that a CO was allocated. Some CO's don't bother updating the doc statuses and give the grant letter right away if there are no missing docs. I lodged my app thru 189 on Dec 5 and still waiting for a news from CO. But may be one is allocated already 
I suppose all early dec applicants with no missing docs will get there grants by the end of next week. Let's all keep our hopes high!
Best of luck.


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats Praji..
> Status is not necessarily changed by CO - some COs do not change it till last!
> Wish you a speedy grant. Best of luck!
> co team and initial?


I don't know. I have not received any contact from CO


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

praji said:


> I don't know. I have not received any contact from CO


Dont worry, he/she is still looking for documents and if he/she needs anything else..He/She will let you know. One cant give grant in a day for all cases..then half the worlds population would get Aus PR in a day


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I have lodged my visa (189) application on 11th Dec. But today the status has changed from "Recommended" to "Required" in front of the documents which I already have uploaded. Did anyone experienced the same issue? Does it mean I have got a CO, and He/She has changed the status? It has been more than 5 weeks since I have lodged the application, but didn't hear anything from DIAC/CO yet. Please shed some light. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my visa (189) application on 11th Dec. But today the status has changed from "Recommended" to "Required" in front of the documents which I already have uploaded. Did anyone experienced the same issue? Does it mean I have got a CO, and He/She has changed the status? It has been more than 5 weeks since I have lodged the application, but didn't hear anything from DIAC/CO yet. Please shed some light. Thanks in advance!!



Have you done medicals as well? I applied on the 7th Dec and no news from a CO yet. Hopefully we will get some feedback next week.


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my visa (189) application on 11th Dec. But today the status has changed from "Recommended" to "Required" in front of the documents which I already have uploaded. Did anyone experienced the same issue? Does it mean I have got a CO, and He/She has changed the status? It has been more than 5 weeks since I have lodged the application, but didn't hear anything from DIAC/CO yet. Please shed some light. Thanks in advance!!


Hey Rau,
The status changes from Recommended to Required once the files are uploaded. When a CO is allocated and starts checking your docs, the status changes to Recieved. But this is not always the case. Some CO's don't bother updating the status of docs and give the grant without you knowing that you have a CO allocated already.
Best of luck!


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my visa (189) application on 11th Dec. But today the status has changed from "Recommended" to "Required" in front of the documents which I already have uploaded. Did anyone experienced the same issue? Does it mean I have got a CO, and He/She has changed the status? It has been more than 5 weeks since I have lodged the application, but didn't hear anything from DIAC/CO yet. Please shed some light. Thanks in advance!!



I have experienced the same thing.Although I uploaded all the documents most of my documents status changed to "Required".


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Have you done medicals as well? I applied on the 7th Dec and no news from a CO yet. Hopefully we will get some feedback next week.


Yes, I have got my medical done already.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Yes, I have got my medical done already.


At least you have done it. I am waiting for CO allocation to do the medicals on my agent advice. Its a killer. Hope this assignment happens at least next week.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Guess what ????????? arty:arty:arty:arty::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> I just can't believe


Congrats!!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I have experienced the same thing.Although I uploaded all the documents most of my documents status changed to "Required".


How do you know your meds are finalized? Called/mailed where?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Yeah they will go through other docs until the medicals get cleared. Get hold of someone for the PCC. I basically had to visit one police station everyday for a week to push and get them to send the clearance.


Hi,
Thanks for the reply. Even we are planing to contact someone to get the things done. It has been almost 1.5 months since I submitted those.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

superm said:


> How do you know your meds are finalized? Called/mailed where?


I had sent an email to "[email protected]" requesting my medical status and they confirmed that my medical got finalized.


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I had sent an email to "[email protected]" requesting my medical status and they confirmed that my medical got finalized.


Hi,
What details did u mention while sending the mail?


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi,
> What details did u mention while sending the mail?


You need to mention the following:

Full Name
TRN
Passport Number


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> You need to mention the following:
> 
> Full Name
> TRN
> Passport Number


Thanks


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> At least you have done it. I am waiting for CO allocation to do the medicals on my agent advice. Its a killer. Hope this assignment happens at least next week.


 Fingers crossed for next week!!eace:


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Fingers crossed for next week!!eace:


I hate Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> You need to mention the following:
> 
> Full Name
> TRN
> Passport Number


How many days after you sent mail did you get the reply?

I sent mail on 14th Dec - did not get a reply (I did mention TRN and DOB; did not mention passport number though).
thewall mentioned that they used to reply earlier, now they usually don't. If anybody else gets a reply - do let me know!


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I hate Saturday and Sunday.




Well, I love weekend. But in this case, yes i can't wait either.
However, have no choice, but wait.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

superm said:


> How many days after you sent mail did you get the reply?
> 
> I sent mail on 14th Dec - did not get a reply (I did mention TRN and DOB; did not mention passport number though).
> thewall mentioned that they used to reply earlier, now they usually don't. If anybody else gets a reply - do let me know!


I got reply on the next day. 
You may write to them again by adding all your details in the email.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I got reply on the next day.
> You may write to them again by adding all your details in the email.


I sent an email on 19th Dec, no response yet. I guess we get CO assigned next week and he can provide the status on meds


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my visa (189) application on 11th Dec. But today the status has changed from "Recommended" to "Required" in front of the documents which I already have uploaded. Did anyone experienced the same issue? Does it mean I have got a CO, and He/She has changed the status? It has been more than 5 weeks since I have lodged the application, but didn't hear anything from DIAC/CO yet. Please shed some light. Thanks in advance!!


That is routine. When u get initial acknowledgement, the status of documents u submitted will change to required while the one that u have not submitted will remain recommended.


----------



## nisharg (Jun 21, 2012)

I am confused. I have submitted on 6th dec. However, status changed just two days back and ack was received in few hours of submission.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

Shixmo said:


> My status changed to application received from In progress but the documents progress is Required/Recommended.


Hi,

Have you noticed one thing? All documents whose progress status is Recommended has the date of your application lodge data. And all document whose progress status is Required has different date. So, you got your CO on that date.

Let me know please


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Anyone applied on the 17th of December got CO allocated yet?


Hi fdaus,

I got it on 8th January, though my CO shoot the first mail to me on 17th of January.
If you got changed dates in your uploaded documents with "Required" status you can assume that some CO is checking your documents and write to you once after he/she done with the initial investigation of required documents. 

Thanks.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Not yet


Hi,

I got CO on 8th of January.

Thanks


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

kark said:


> I have received a mail from my CO today asking me for my wifes Passport documents,PCC, English Language requirements.But I had already uploaded all these documents but I dont know why they have asked it again.
> 
> __________________
> ICT BA ACS:26/06 ,+ve IELTS:R8,W6,L7,S8.5 21/04,EOI:189(60 points)07/07, invited 01/11, lodged: 23/11, Ack:10/12, PCC: wife 18/12/12 self 18/12/12, CO 17/01/13


Hi Kark,

Yes, I got the same mail. Which team you got and what is the initial for your CO?
Mine is team 33 and initial is AM.

Thanks.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I have experienced the same thing.Although I uploaded all the documents most of my documents status changed to "Required".


Hi Sim,

Have your noticed the "Date" value of each document you uploaded. I noticed that all documents which had status changed as "Required" also had changed date. If so, i think you got your CO.

Thanks.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi Sim,
> 
> Have your noticed the "Date" value of each document you uploaded. I noticed that all documents which had status changed as "Required" also had changed date. If so, i think you got your CO.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi - congrats! Quite fast that was.. I also applied on 17th Dec.. though I applied 189 visa.
How do you know that CO was assigned on 8th?


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

superm said:


> Hi - congrats! Quite fast that was.. I also applied on 17th Dec.. though I applied 189 visa.
> How do you know that CO was assigned on 8th?


Hi Superm,

Thanks mate. I have seen that status of all uploaded documents been changed on 8th January. And a link appear under the document list named as "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant".

And i got the first mail from my CO on 17th January. At the same time I also noticed that all requested documents has it's status as "Requested" with the date of 17th January.

So, I got to know why the date was changed on 8th January.

Thanks.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Super, he is 190 applicant!!


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> Thanks mate. I have seen that status of all uploaded documents been changed on 8th January. And a link appear under the document list named as "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant".
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I have applied on 11th Dec, but didn't hear anything from CO yet. Yes, the status has changed from recommended to requested on 17th Jan. Does it mean the CO has been allocated already?


----------



## maddxx25 (Apr 16, 2012)

findraj said:


> Super, he is 190 applicant!!


190's are getting CO's faster than 189's?? I wasnt aware of that! Looks like will have to wait for a couple of more weeks.


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> Thanks mate. I have seen that status of all uploaded documents been changed on 8th January. And a link appear under the document list named as "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant".
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I have applied on 11th Dec, but didn't hear anything from CO yet. Yes, the status has changed from recommended to requested on 17th Jan. Does it mean the CO has been allocated already? There is also no link to upload form80.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied on 11th Dec, but didn't hear anything from CO yet. Yes, the status has changed from recommended to requested on 17th Jan. Does it mean the CO has been allocated already? There is also no link to upload form80.


Yes you have a CO


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> Thanks mate. I have seen that status of all uploaded documents been changed on 8th January. And a link appear under the document list named as "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant".
> 
> ...


Okie...
This link of 'character assessment..' also appeared on few of us's profile! Though no status change happened!
I guess we will have to wait till next week.
Best of luck for your progress


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Super, he is 190 applicant!!


I know man  . We 189 need to wait a bit more!


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied on 11th Dec, but didn't hear anything from CO yet. Yes, the status has changed from recommended to requested on 17th Jan. Does it mean the CO has been allocated already? There is also no link to upload form80.


Hi Rau,

What i have learnt from my case, yes you got your CO. But when i got my status as "Requested" at the same time i got email from CO. So, you are about the get your first mail form CO, or you have it already. Please check your inbox.

Cheer mate.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

superm said:


> Okie...
> This link of 'character assessment..' also appeared on few of us's profile! Though no status change happened!
> I guess we will have to wait till next week.
> Best of luck for your progress


Hi Superm,
The should not appear itself, someone must playing with it. So, you may have assigned already. CO may just doing the initial investigation to shoot the first mail. I got the mail after 10 days. best wishes to you all.

Cheer mate.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

superm said:


> I know man  . We 189 need to wait a bit more!


 Hi,
yes, Its a bit faster. but compare the 3-4 months back, now 189 is also in the same pace. My assumption is many of you already have your CO, just about to get the 1st mail. Best wishes.

Cheer mate.


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes you have a CO



Hi Friend,

Thanks for you reply.
But I have not received any email from CO yet. And also there is no link for character assessment form80. I am really confused now, don't know what is happening?? It's 6th week going, but no news from DIAC/CO.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi Superm,
> The should not appear itself, someone must playing with it. So, you may have assigned already. CO may just doing the initial investigation to shoot the first mail. I got the mail after 10 days. best wishes to you all.
> 
> Cheer mate.


I am hoping the same buddy - thanks for building some more hope- lets see!
I have already uploaded all the documents including pcc and form80; done with meds... now we wait.. !:ranger:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi,
> yes, Its a bit faster. but compare the 3-4 months back, now 189 is also in the same pace. My assumption is many of you already have your CO, just about to get the 1st mail. Best wishes.
> 
> Cheer mate.


Yup - I agree man; besides waiting for SS covers the rest of advantage time 190 has.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you noticed one thing? All documents whose progress status is Recommended has the date of your application lodge data. And all document whose progress status is Required has different date. So, you got your CO on that date.
> 
> Let me know please


I disagree with your point because I submitted my application on 15th Dec, got acknowledgement on same date.. Upload few documents on same date.... Then on 23th I uploaded passport and ACS and IELTS... the status for all the documents was recommended untill friday except for passport/ACS/IELTS, which was required since 23rd Dec..

Now I have a big news for you all... I might be wrong.. If everyone has an opinion that if the document status has changed from recommended to required that means CO is assigned, so by above scenario I should have got CO on 23rd itself, i.e 8 days from my application... Now the Other thing.. I usually do no check my application status or document status.. Just now I checked ... All my document(primary applicant) has required against them... So is CO being assigned ?

Don't know if it is technical glitch.. but I was patiently waiting for Tuesday, as I would complete 5 weeks on Tuesday.. So I only use to check my application once a week. or may be one in 10 days... Somehow i checked today and found this..

Any comments?


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

I think its hard to know for sure only by looking at the status. Some CO cant be bothered to changed the status. But I agree in the way that the status wont changed by themselves. Mmm...


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Timus,

I agree your view point .. I applied on 18th dec and was not able to upload My spouse's documents as there was no option to do so. My application status was "Application received". When I logged into 16th Jan the status got changed to "In Progress" and the document status got changed to recommended for me and my wife even though I uploaded all the documents in my section. I have uploaded my spouse documents in her section and the status for document which I uploaded got changed to "required" and the date shows 16th Jan. remaining document status is still recommended. Even my document status is still recommended as I did not upload my document again. I do not think its a sign of CO.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I disagree with your point because I submitted my application on 15th Dec, got acknowledgement on same date.. Upload few documents on same date.... Then on 23th I uploaded passport and ACS and IELTS... the status for all the documents was recommended untill friday except for passport/ACS/IELTS, which was required since 23rd Dec..
> 
> Now I have a big news for you all... I might be wrong.. If everyone has an opinion that if the document status has changed from recommended to required that means CO is assigned, so by above scenario I should have got CO on 23rd itself, i.e 8 days from my application... Now the Other thing.. I usually do no check my application status or document status.. Just now I checked ... All my document(primary applicant) has required against them... So is CO being assigned ?
> 
> ...


Hi Timus,

Can you share one more data? all the document that got changed in status as "Required" also got changed in date?

Thanks


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi Timus,
> 
> Can you share one more data? all the document that got changed in status as "Required" also got changed in date?
> 
> Thanks


Hello Loong...

Bro.. no changes in the dates... I remember i logged in on thursday or friday... and only 3 document status was required.. rest all recommended. Today all are into required state with no changes in the dates.. Only the one which are not uploaded are in recommended state like Australian education, australian work ex, Character, Medicals.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> Hi Timus,
> 
> I agree your view point .. I applied on 18th dec and was not able to upload My spouse's documents as there was no option to do so. My application status was "Application received". When I logged into 16th Jan the status got changed to "In Progress" and the document status got changed to recommended for me and my wife even though I uploaded all the documents in my section. I have uploaded my spouse documents in her section and the status for document which I uploaded got changed to "required" and the date shows 16th Jan. remaining document status is still recommended. Even my document status is still recommended as I did not upload my document again. I do not think its a sign of CO.


Hello Mathew, 

Exact same case with me..... Only difference is today status of all doc changed to required. By all doc, I mean which i uploaded.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello Loong...
> 
> Bro.. no changes in the dates... I remember i logged in on thursday or friday... and only 3 document status was required.. rest all recommended. Today all are into required state with no changes in the dates.. Only the one which are not uploaded are in recommended state like Australian education, australian work ex, Character, Medicals.


Hi Timus,

Hmm...buddy...then i think we need to wait a bit more to get your CO. In my case i got changes in date for all "Required" documents on 8th January, thats why i assumed i got my CO that day.

But i am sure its a day or so...waiting just about to end very soon for you. 

Cheer mate.


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi,

As per my experience with eVisa portal, before attaching anything status of different document fields were "Recommended" and after attachment it changed to "Required". 
After CO requested some further docs, only those docs which he requested now turned to "Requested".

Dates were also changed for "Requested" docs & showing date when i received CO email.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I applied on 8th Dec and immediately all the documents went to recommend status.

On 10th Dec I received Ack mail. 

I started uploading documents slowly one by one on 15th december. So the moment I upload a document its status turns to required.

Its been 5 weeks for me. Not a sign of CO. Though I am not impatient at this moment. 

Also I am not tracking the application status..as there have been glitches..

Unless I get an email or my documents say "Requested" I will assume I am awaiting a CO.

Currently my status shows in Progress and documents have "Required/recommended status"

The ones I uploaded are required, the ones I dont have are recommended..

Anyone in similar boat?


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi Sim,
> 
> Have your noticed the "Date" value of each document you uploaded. I noticed that all documents which had status changed as "Required" also had changed date. If so, i think you got your CO.
> 
> Thanks.


Most of my documents are with "required " status now.For few the date has changed to "17th Jan". Even I have a feeling that someone is working on my application.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi Superm,
> The should not appear itself, someone must playing with it. So, you may have assigned already. CO may just doing the initial investigation to shoot the first mail. I got the mail after 10 days. best wishes to you all.
> 
> Cheer mate.


Hi,

The following link in the document section has appeared in my login:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/160.pdf 

The document status is "required" and the date is "17th Jan". When I click this link it opens a Form named as "Radiological report on chest x-ray of an
applicant for an Australian visa".

My medical status is finalized as per "[email protected]".

Can anyone shed some light on this?

Sim


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

findraj said:


> I applied on 8th Dec and immediately all the documents went to recommend status.
> 
> On 10th Dec I received Ack mail.
> 
> ...



Yes, exactly same here. Applied on 11th Dec. but status changed on 17th Jan from recommended to requested for only ones I have uploaded.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> I applied on 8th Dec and immediately all the documents went to recommend status.
> 
> On 10th Dec I received Ack mail.
> 
> ...


Yes, thats me!!!! First of all, I don't exactly agree that the date changes in the application progress showing required status means that the CO has been assigned. For all we know, it could be another technical glitch. 

For me the only real way to know about a CO assignment is either by calling DIAC, or CO's email for more docs, or appearance of link to upload character assesment - form 80 (which hasn't yet appeared in mine), or the status of the documents to be changed to 'RECEIVED' from required. 

Other than all the above, anything else could be a simple technical glitch.  I don't wana sound too pessimistic, but in my case some docs show required as of 24th Dec, some on 11th Jan, and some on 17th Jan. So if we were to apply this theory to my profile, it would mean that I have 3 COs assigned or either my CO was assigned as of 24th Dec which is impossible . So I would rather wait another week, make a call to DIAC and see what pans out. But yeah I do agree that there are definitely some changes going on with the Document status. :juggle::juggle:


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> The following link in the document section has appeared in my login:
> 
> ...


Have you tried clicking on the link? Surely, in your case someone has started to work on your profile. :clap2:


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yes, thats me!!!! First of all, I don't exactly agree that the date changes in the application progress showing required status means that the CO has been assigned. For all we know, it could be another technical glitch.
> 
> For me the only real way to know about a CO assignment is either by calling DIAC, or CO's email for more docs, or appearance of link to upload character assesment - form 80 (which hasn't yet appeared in mine), or the status of the documents to be changed to 'RECEIVED' from required.
> 
> Other than all the above, anything else could be a simple technical glitch.  I don't wana sound too pessimistic, but in my case some docs show required as of 24th Dec, some on 11th Jan, and some on 17th Jan. So if we were to apply this theory to my profile, it would mean that I have 3 COs assigned or either my CO was assigned as of 24th Dec which is impossible . So I would rather wait another week, make a call to DIAC and see what pans out. But yeah I do agree that there are definitely some changes going on with the Document status. :juggle::juggle:




I agree with you. Just got to know from a friend that he has applied on 12th Jan, and his status changed on 17th Jan as well. I dont think that he has got CO in 5 days. So even I believe it could be a technical glitch.


----------



## imam (Dec 11, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yes, thats me!!!! First of all, I don't exactly agree that the date changes in the application progress showing required status means that the CO has been assigned. For all we know, it could be another technical glitch.
> 
> For me the only real way to know about a CO assignment is either by calling DIAC, or CO's email for more docs, or appearance of link to upload character assesment - form 80 (which hasn't yet appeared in mine), or the status of the documents to be changed to 'RECEIVED' from required.
> 
> Other than all the above, anything else could be a simple technical glitch.  I don't wana sound too pessimistic, but in my case some docs show required as of 24th Dec, some on 11th Jan, and some on 17th Jan. So if we were to apply this theory to my profile, it would mean that I have 3 COs assigned or either my CO was assigned as of 24th Dec which is impossible . So I would rather wait another week, make a call to DIAC and see what pans out. But yeah I do agree that there are definitely some changes going on with the Document status. :juggle::juggle:


The weird thing is, I applied on 3rd Dec, then on 14th Dec the status of four of my documents changed to received, and still say received until now. I believe this can't be a CO although it seemed like one to me, because I called DIAC two weeks ago and they told me that I don't have a CO. The character (form 80) link also is no indicator as it appeared to me very early, maybe because I front loaded form 80.


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all

I applied on 3rd .CO=16 Jan.CO asked me for few documents including PCC but not for form 80 or 1221.In evisa portal Character assessment link has appeared ,it also shows required for 1221.Although I had uploaded all docs in Dec. only(even those which CO has asked for)

My question is should I email the documents which CO asked or also those which are under required status like form 80??


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yes, thats me!!!! First of all, I don't exactly agree that the date changes in the application progress showing required status means that the CO has been assigned. For all we know, it could be another technical glitch.
> 
> For me the only real way to know about a CO assignment is either by calling DIAC, or CO's email for more docs, or appearance of link to upload character assesment - form 80 (which hasn't yet appeared in mine), or the status of the documents to be changed to 'RECEIVED' from required.
> 
> Other than all the above, anything else could be a simple technical glitch.  I don't wana sound too pessimistic, but in my case some docs show required as of 24th Dec, some on 11th Jan, and some on 17th Jan. So if we were to apply this theory to my profile, it would mean that I have 3 COs assigned or either my CO was assigned as of 24th Dec which is impossible . So I would rather wait another week, make a call to DIAC and see what pans out. But yeah I do agree that there are definitely some changes going on with the Document status. :juggle::juggle:


Hi Ghostride,

I agree with you, totaly. I had reasons to believe that i got CO for instance, getting link of form 80 + 1221 + changed date with status. But most of the cases these are technical glitch.

Thanks mate.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

imam said:


> The weird thing is, I applied on 3rd Dec, then on 14th Dec the status of four of my documents changed to received, and still say received until now. I believe this can't be a CO although it seemed like one to me, because I called DIAC two weeks ago and they told me that I don't have a CO. The character (form 80) link also is no indicator as it appeared to me very early, maybe because I front loaded form 80.


Hi imam,

This is a technical glitch, and this is exactly why we are confused. Hope you will get your CO soon. Best of luck mate.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Most of my documents are with "required " status now.For few the date has changed to "17th Jan". Even I have a feeling that someone is working on my application.


Hi Sim,

I am very much sure that your CO is working with your case behind. 

Cheer mate.


----------



## rsingh (Nov 8, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Most of my documents are with "required " status now.For few the date has changed to "17th Jan". Even I have a feeling that someone is working on my application.


Hey Buddy. 
Your signature timeline suggests that CO has not been allocated for you but your medicals have been finalised. How did you get to know the status of your medicals? I was under impression that only CO would tell us that.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Anil said:


> Hi all
> 
> I applied on 3rd .CO=16 Jan.CO asked me for few documents including PCC but not for form 80 or 1221.In evisa portal Character assessment link has appeared ,it also shows required for 1221.Although I had uploaded all docs in Dec. only(even those which CO has asked for)
> 
> My question is should I email the documents which CO asked or also those which are under required status like form 80??


I think both would be fine. As you do have the email contact for the CO, it certainly wouldn't harm your chances if you email everything that is required alongwith Form 80 & 1221. All the best for your application.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi Ghostride,
> 
> I agree with you, totaly. I had reasons to believe that i got CO for instance, getting link of form 80 + 1221 + changed date with status. But most of the cases these are technical glitch.
> 
> Thanks mate.


Yeah certainly, you did have a reason to believe about the arrival of CO. Particularly, yours is a 190 subclass and we have seen that all the 190 cases do have quicker assignment of COs than 189. Probably, coz 190 invitations are lesser than 189. 

Anyways, Good luck with your app and hopefully you get a Grant soon enough.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yeah certainly, you did have a reason to believe about the arrival of CO. Particularly, yours is a 190 subclass and we have seen that all the 190 cases do have quicker assignment of COs than 189. Probably, coz 190 invitations are lesser than 189.
> 
> Anyways, Good luck with your app and hopefully you get a Grant soon enough.


Hi Ghostride,

Many many thanks for your wishing mate, you are the first mate who wished me on that quick grant 

you earned a beer for that.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi Ghostride,
> 
> Many many thanks for your wishing mate, you are the first mate who wished me on that quick grant
> 
> you earned a beer for that.


I wished you on the process as well mate earlier.. that includes grant too ;-p
At least that makes up for coffee, right?


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

superm said:


> I wished you on the process as well mate earlier.. that includes grant too ;-p
> At least that makes up for coffee, right?


Hi Superm,

Okay i will consider that 

thank you too bro...actually you know if someone wish you the grant it makes you so happy.

promising you a beer


----------



## imam (Dec 11, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi imam,
> 
> This is a technical glitch, and this is exactly why we are confused. Hope you will get your CO soon. Best of luck mate.


Hi Loonq. Thanks and best of luck for you too. We're almost there


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> Okay i will consider that
> 
> ...


Thanks man.. hope you and I both (and everyone else too ) get grant soon enough and can have I-Coffee and you-beer soon in Mel or somewhere.. 
(am a teetotaler ) ..


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

imam said:


> Hi Loonq. Thanks and best of luck for you too. We're almost there


Hi Imam,

Wishing the same thing, almost there. Thanks dude


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

Guys,

Just now I checked my eVisa account and I cant see all the the details except for the "Application submitted" and "Application fee paid". The status of documents and the attachments I sent are gone. I submitted my visa application Dec 18 and the staus is "In Progress". Anyone knows what is happenning?


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Probably maintenance


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi Imam,
> 
> Wishing the same thing, almost there. Thanks dude


I hope all Dec 3rd invite will hear good news this week. At least about CO allocation


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks man.. hope you and I both (and everyone else too ) get grant soon enough and can have I-Coffee and you-beer soon in Mel or somewhere..
> (am a teetotaler ) ..


Now that you have got my CO ...when are you expecting the grand grant ???


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi Ghostride,
> 
> Many many thanks for your wishing mate, you are the first mate who wished me on that quick grant
> 
> you earned a beer for that.


So kind of u and thanks for the offer, but I guess we'll have to do with a coffee as I dont drink liquor.


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I think if there is date change in document, then CO is assigned. DIAC people are very efficient these days. They have work force ready to process roughly 10,000 application per month (as total number places available for skilled migration is 130,000 for year 12/13). However, only 13,000 invitations (including SS) are issued until January. 
They are still in good pace, which may decline in months to come. We might see grant starting for 17 December invitee from next week. 
Good luck to everyone.
Regards
Saroj


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I think if there is date change in document, then CO is assigned. DIAC people are very efficient these days. They have work force ready to process roughly 10,000 application per month (as total number places available for skilled migration is 130,000 for year 12/13). However, only 13,000 invitations (including SS) are issued until January.
> They are still in good pace, which may decline in months to come. We might see grant starting for 17 December invitee from next week.
> Good luck to everyone.
> ...


As much as I agree with you about the efficiency of DIAC, Only time will tell us abt this being an indication of CO assignment or not. However, its good to start a new week with optimism and so lets hope that ur true and we all have a CO already assigned.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yeah certainly, you did have a reason to believe about the arrival of CO. Particularly, yours is a 190 subclass and we have seen that all the 190 cases do have quicker assignment of COs than 189. Probably, coz 190 invitations are lesser than 189.
> 
> Anyways, Good luck with your app and hopefully you get a Grant soon enough.


190 allocations are faster because they have higher priority (category 3) than 189 (category 4).


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

tenten said:


> 190 allocations are faster because they have higher priority (category 3) than 189 (category 4).


Yeah, agreed. Totally true.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> So kind of u and thanks for the offer, but I guess we'll have to do with a coffee as I dont drink liquor.


Why not?
Its the best thing happened to mankind after sliced bread.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Why not?
> Its the best thing happened to mankind after sliced bread.


Didn't ever feel the necessity to. :focus:


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Didn't ever feel the necessity to. :focus:


Not even the slightest curiosity?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Not even the slightest curiosity?


Haha :tongue1: We are not trying a temptation test, are we????


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Any updates guys??????


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

Anyone here got CO who applied visa on or after Dec 18?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Haha :tongue1: We are not trying a temptation test, are we????


Well. Are you tempted?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Anyone here got CO who applied visa on or after Dec 18?


Not that we know of. We have heard from the applicants of 4th Dec that they have been allocated COs. Still waiting for further updates.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Now that you have got my CO ...when are you expecting the grand grant ???


I wish I get (already got? - I dream) yours.. would accept grant any day - any time!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Not that we know of. We have heard from the applicants of 4th Dec that they have been allocated COs. Still waiting for further updates.


There was a applicant from 6th Dec - who got CO too.. don't remember name! His case got referred though


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> There was a applicant from 6th Dec - who got CO too.. don't remember name! His case got referred though


Do you mean his medicals?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Any updates guys??????


No updates yet. I m waiting for my US PCC though, mostly i will receive this week. This is the only pending doc from my end unless CO want's some more


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Nope nothing yet..I tried calling them for med status but lines are very busy...No reply in my mailbox either..


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Nope nothing yet..I tried calling them for med status but lines are very busy...No reply in my mailbox either..


Did you call the DIAC?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Did you call the DIAC?


Yup, I couldnt wait longer, was waiting to speak to an officer but it just went blank after pressing 0 or something...

There is no automated thing that keeps saying like an officer would be with you shortly????!?!?

Weird...Or maybe I missed something...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yup, I couldnt wait longer, was waiting to speak to an officer but it just went blank after pressing 0 or something...
> 
> There is no automated thing that keeps saying like an officer would be with you shortly????!?!?
> 
> Weird...Or maybe I missed something...


I am not sure if you should have hit 0 (probably there was another option). But anyways, if you couldn't get to them, then they must be experiencing a lot of other calls. 

BTW what does your document status and the dates relative show in your evisa portal.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> I am not sure if you should have hit 0 (probably there was another option). But anyways, if you couldn't get to them, then they must be experiencing a lot of other calls.
> 
> BTW what does your document status and the dates relative show in your evisa portal.


I am sure it said press 0 to speak to an officer...

Document status is Required/ Recommended.

Required documents have dates corresponding to the date I uploaded them.

Recommended documents have date i applied 08/12/2012.. Those documents are the ones I dont have, like Australian Work Experience and Australian Qualifications

WBU?


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

chandu_799 said:


> No updates yet. I m waiting for my US PCC though, mostly i will receive this week. This is the only pending doc from my end unless CO want's some more


Same thing on my end. Waiting for the famous US PCC.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> I am sure it said press 0 to speak to an officer...
> 
> Document status is Required/ Recommended.
> 
> ...


Well, mine is a very funny one. My passport, Transcript, Birth Evidence and ACS assessment have dates 17/01 and the rest have the dates as I uploaded them on.

But as I mentioned earlier, I don't at all believe in the CO theory of date changing. Hopefully we get a CO assigned this week, fingers crossed.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Well, mine is a very funny one. My passport, Transcript, Birth Evidence and ACS assessment have dates 17/01 and the rest have the dates as I uploaded them on.
> 
> But as I mentioned earlier, I don't at all believe in the CO theory of date changing. Hopefully we get a CO assigned this week, fingers crossed.


Yes ofcourse!! Seems the 190 applicants are getting more priority...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Is there any other way to find out health report status besides sending mail to health strategies??


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi 

I applied for visa 189 on December 1st. When i checked the status today, i am able to see the date for most of the documents changed to 17th January. Does this mean CO has been allocated? I have not received any mail stating CO has been allocated yet....


Application Submitted : 01 - Dec - 2012 ; Medicals : 07 - Dec - 2012 ; PCC : 02 - Jan - 2013


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for visa 189 on December 1st. When i checked the status today, i am able to see the date for most of the documents changed to 17th January. Does this mean CO has been allocated? I have not received any mail stating CO has been allocated yet....
> 
> ...


has the status changed as well?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for visa 189 on December 1st. When i checked the status today, i am able to see the date for most of the documents changed to 17th January. Does this mean CO has been allocated? I have not received any mail stating CO has been allocated yet....
> 
> Application Submitted : 01 - Dec - 2012 ; Medicals : 07 - Dec - 2012 ; PCC : 02 - Jan - 2013


Maybe


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

findraj said:


> has the status changed as well?


No the status is the same... only the dates have been changed.... its almost 8 weeks and still no mails from CO


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes ofcourse!! Seems the 190 applicants are getting more priority...


So I just tried calling them, it was option 2 and 0 to speak to an operator. Waited for about 20-25 mins and then the call dropped off. this is so frustrating !!!!:rolleyes


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lets have some hopes for this week. For the guys who had frontend loaded the medicals without any contact you might straightaway get the grant...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> So I just tried calling them, it was option 2 and 0 to speak to an operator. Waited for about 20-25 mins and then the call dropped off. this is so frustrating !!!!:rolleyes


See I told you!! Press 0 to speak to an operator. and then it goes blank I dont even know if someone would ever come back to me...There is nothing that says Welcome to DIAC or w/e to ensure we havent disconnected..

Really cant they have an automated thing that does the talking while keeping applicants on hold????


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Lets have some hopes for this week. For the guys who had frontend loaded the medicals without any contact you might straightaway get the grant...


Mwuahhhh hopefully your words come true. But also the time consumed matters. Now the problem for me is that I am going go to India on Feb 9th and if we dont get a grant before that then it becomes very complex. So, hopefully you're right.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Mwuahhhh hopefully your words come true. But also the time consumed matters. Now the problem for me is that I am going go to India on Feb 9th and if we dont get a grant before that then it becomes very complex. So, hopefully you're right.


Dont Worry, Feb 9th is a long way!!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Dont Worry, Feb 9th is a long way!!


Yeah right now it is. With each day, however, it edges closer. Not that I am losing my patience, just starting to wish a few things !!!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> See I told you!! Press 0 to speak to an operator. and then it goes blank I dont even know if someone would ever come back to me...There is nothing that says Welcome to DIAC or w/e to ensure we havent disconnected..
> 
> Really cant they have an automated thing that does the talking while keeping applicants on hold????


No, there is an automated system. While you're on hold there is a guy and girl keeping on singing about how DIAC processes sooo many applications on any given day, and then they go on to speak about Citizenship and so on. 

It was my cell signal that dropped off and so I got knocked off, couldn't be bothered to call again and wait another 20-25 minutes.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

No News of Grant or CO allocation today yet... Is it Holiday there? Any idea?


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Ghostride, 

When did you put your application in?
Wondering how much longer do I have to wait for mine
Hope you will get your CO soon!!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> No, there is an automated system. While you're on hold there is a guy and girl keeping on singing about how DIAC processes sooo many applications on any given day, and then they go on to speak about Citizenship and so on.
> 
> It was my cell signal that dropped off and so I got knocked off, couldn't be bothered to call again and wait another 20-25 minutes.


maybe I lost signal as well...long before the guy and girl could sing anything at all..

Is there any other way to check health status, I just want to know if healths were referred or not...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Ghostride,
> 
> When did you put your application in?
> Wondering how much longer do I have to wait for mine
> Hope you will get your CO soon!!!


Thanks for your wishes mate. 
As you can see from my timelines, I applied on the 10th of December and received the acknowledgement within 5 minutes of applying.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> maybe I lost signal as well...long before the guy and girl could sing anything at all..
> 
> Is there any other way to check health status, I just want to know if healths were referred or not...


Unfortunately Raj, I did mine here in Sydney and so the only way I could advise you is to call back DIAC. Make sure you follow the prompts. 

It would be even better if you could make that call at 9am AET (3:30am IST) as you wouldn't experience any waiting time.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Unfortunately Raj, I did mine here in Sydney and so the only way I could advise you is to call back DIAC. Make sure you follow the prompts.
> 
> It would be even better if you could make that call at 9am AET (3:30am IST) as you wouldn't experience any waiting time.


mhm...Thanks for advise, will try in a day or two..Its pretty cold here, 3:30 AM would mean sick leave at work...lol


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> mhm...Thanks for advise, will try in a day or two..Its pretty cold here, 3:30 AM would mean sick leave at work...lol


Haha... Oh sorry i didnt realise its cold there (even though my parents did mention that yesterday, its scorchingly hot here). I'll try again tomorrow and keep u posted.


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

hI GUYS!!! GOT A MAIL THIS MORNING, CO TEAM 07 ADELAIDE, REQUESTING SOME INFO, BUT IM SO CONFUSED RIGHT NOW, ANYONE WILLING TO HELP ME PLEASE ? WE DONT HAVE AGENTS, DOING THIS OURSELVES....


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

marichelle said:


> hI GUYS!!! GOT A MAIL THIS MORNING, CO TEAM 07 ADELAIDE, REQUESTING SOME INFO, BUT IM SO CONFUSED RIGHT NOW, ANYONE WILLING TO HELP ME PLEASE ? WE DONT HAVE AGENTS, DOING THIS OURSELVES....


We have already mentioned in the other thread that if u can share the details we'll try our best


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> We have already mentioned in the other thread that if u can share the details we'll try our best



thx!!! i replied


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

My agent had written to DIAC today and they had reverted stating a CO will be allocated by next week "Please be advised that this application has been batched for allocation and will be allocated by next week." Another week of wait


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> My agent had written to DIAC today and they had reverted stating a CO will be allocated by next week "Please be advised that this application has been batched for allocation and will be allocated by next week." Another week of wait


Aw, try to look at it positively


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> My agent had written to DIAC today and they had reverted stating a CO will be allocated by next week "Please be advised that this application has been batched for allocation and will be allocated by next week." Another week of wait


ohh..
I would say - talk to your agent and go for meds. Now that you know that co will be there next week. save what you can! Best of luck!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Agreed Superm


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> My agent had written to DIAC today and they had reverted stating a CO will be allocated by next week "Please be advised that this application has been batched for allocation and will be allocated by next week." Another week of wait


Could you please share the email id to contact DIAC?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Could you please share the email id to contact DIAC?


Its <[email protected]> I believe!


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

I called up my agent today... he said CO will send mail only if additional documents are needed... else visa will be directly granted... Is it so???


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> I called up my agent today... he said CO will send mail only if additional documents are needed... else visa will be directly granted... Is it so???


That is right... once CO is allocated - he will mail only if s/he needs something!
Otherwise if s/he is satisfied, you will get a piece of Gold in the mail ;-p


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

superm said:


> That is right... once CO is allocated - he will mail only if s/he needs something!
> Otherwise if s/he is satisfied, you will get a piece of Gold in the mail ;-p


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

superm said:


> ohh..
> I would say - talk to your agent and go for meds. Now that you know that co will be there next week. save what you can! Best of luck!


I spoke to him about it. He said I could go ahead and do it. We both are down with flu and waiting until we recover to go for medicals. May be CO will be allocated by then

Superm, buddy now that your medicals are also finalized it will be the grant straight away....


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

findraj said:


> Aw, try to look at it positively


Hi Raj, when we will be allocated as u and me have applied and acknowledged at Dec 10


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

musaddaq said:


> Hi Raj, when we will be allocated as u and me have applied and acknowledged at Dec 10


I dont know I am hoping to hear from CO atleast before Jan 31st. My meds are done but dont know the status, will call and confirm in a day or two


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I spoke to him about it. He said I could go ahead and do it. We both are down with flu and waiting until we recover to go for medicals. May be CO will be allocated by then
> 
> Superm, buddy now that your medicals are also finalized it will be the grant straight away....


Okay - sounds like a plan. 
Hope you get well soon. Although 'cold' is no issue - but going in your best state is better anyway!

Thanks for your +ve words - I certainly hope so and wish the same to you!


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

Guys,


Once and for all, also for the benefit of others, can you please tell us what are all tje possible ways to know if medical is finalized or referred. Please mention email address, phone numbers, etc.

Thank you guys for all your help.


Jay


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> I dont know I am hoping to hear from CO atleast before Jan 31st. My meds are done but dont know the status, will call and confirm in a day or two


I spoke to my agent and he said that change in date(Document section) signifies that the initial assessment is done and CO will be allocated in 4-5 working days.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I spoke to my agent and he said that change in date(Document section) signifies that the initial assessment is done and CO will be allocated in 4-5 working days.


Would be great if it comes true. Good luck!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I spoke to my agent and he said that change in date(Document section) signifies that the initial assessment is done and CO will be allocated in 4-5 working days.


Does the date change for all the docs .. ?
Coz I saw only a single doc changing date - on 8th Jan - for character assessment.
I guess that day only character assessment link also appeared! 
Don't know what all goes in there on the eVisa page..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> Once and for all, also for the benefit of others, can you please tell us what are all tje possible ways to know if medical is finalized or referred. Please mention email address, phone numbers, etc.
> ...


Send an email to:

Email: [email protected]

With foll. Details:
TRN#
Primary Applicant Name
DOB
Passport#

Do expect a reply after a week or so!


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

superm said:


> Does the date change for all the docs .. ?
> Coz I saw only a single doc changing date - on 8th Jan - for character assessment.
> I guess that day only character assessment link also appeared!
> Don't know what all goes in there on the eVisa page..


In my case the date changed for few documents, not all. Also Form160 link appeared and the status became required on 17th Jan.


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> In my case the date changed for few documents, not all. Also Form160 link appeared and the status became required on 17th Jan.


Quiet of lot of people (including myself) have date of documents modified to 17th Jan. I also noticed that the docs were missing just before this happened. I have a feeling its just some maintenance on the system.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Guys,

I just noticed that for few of the basic documents (Excluding PCC, Medicals and Work Ex)... All the documents which I attached for Primary applicant has a date change... it is 17 jan 2013....


I don't think I got CO... but what are your views... I completed 5 weeks today..


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> Quiet of lot of people (including myself) have date of documents modified to 17th Jan. I also noticed that the docs were missing just before this happened. I have a feeling its just some maintenance on the system.


Same here bro...... So shall we send required documents to CO's email


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Same here bro...... So shall we send required documents to CO's email


I am not sure Sach, I dont have a CO yet :ranger:


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> No the status is the same... only the dates have been changed.... its almost 8 weeks and still no mails from CO


Hi shabanasafa,

there is a possibility that CO is working behind


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I spoke to my agent and he said that change in date(Document section) signifies that the initial assessment is done and CO will be allocated in 4-5 working days.


Hi Sim,

I agree with that.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi Sim,
> 
> I agree with that.


Loong,

Your signature says that you got CO on 8th Jan. Have not you completed your medical yet?

Sim


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just noticed that for few of the basic documents (Excluding PCC, Medicals and Work Ex)... All the documents which I attached for Primary applicant has a date change... it is 17 jan 2013....
> 
> I don't think I got CO... but what are your views... I completed 5 weeks today..


Hi. Dont wana dishearten you, but what I think is there must be a preliminary check for all the applicants even before CO is assigned. This could have been the preliminary check (although i am unable to envisage as to what they must be getting to by these checks coz everyone has different docs checked) that we all have been going through. Once I or anyone else is able to get hold of the DIAC on helpline, we'll be able to know whether it really is the CO or just a glitch.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just noticed that for few of the basic documents (Excluding PCC, Medicals and Work Ex)... All the documents which I attached for Primary applicant has a date change... it is 17 jan 2013....
> 
> I don't think I got CO... but what are your views... I completed 5 weeks today..


Sorry mate u've already posted this on the other thread, I didnt see that. In that case, I agree with you.


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Got our grant today.

I wish to thank all the wonderful people on this forum who helped a lot and I wish them all the best in life.

I also wish all the best to people waiting for visa. Just be patient, everything will be fine. I am here to answer all the questions and hopefully help you as you helped me.

Cheers!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

paralax said:


> Got our grant today.
> 
> I wish to thank all the wonderful people on this forum who helped a lot and I wish them all the best in life.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations mate. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Just a quick question, Did the CO ask for any docs from you once he was allocated. If yes, would you mind sharing the information? Thanks.


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Many congratulations mate. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Just a quick question, Did the CO ask for any docs from you once he was allocated. If yes, would you mind sharing the information? Thanks.


Thanks 

Yes. He asked for the following documents:

Health and PCC for my wife and me. For my wife additionally: ielts and passport


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

paralax said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yes. He asked for the following documents:
> 
> Health and PCC for my wife and me. For my wife additionally: ielts and passport


Ok, Thanks for the info mate. 

Enjoy your ride now !!!! lane:lane:


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I lodged the application on 5th Dec '2012 (on-shore).

Followed up with DIAC today morning, the guy said that CO is not allocated by the application is moved to Team 2, and soon might hear from CO this week..

Fingers crossed.....


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

*badhaiyaan*



paralax said:


> Got our grant today.
> 
> I wish to thank all the wonderful people on this forum who helped a lot and I wish them all the best in life.
> 
> ...


congrats dude....we both applied on same date. But I think it depends how fast CO is in processing application. It seems my co is still reviewing the documents.
Have a party....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
mandeep


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged the application on 5th Dec '2012 (on-shore).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. So you have been passed on to a Team but not a particular case officer ? Interesting !
could you please share your timelines and whether you have uploaded all the requisite documents???


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Thanks for the info. So you have been passed on to a Team but not a particular case officer ? Interesting !
> could you please share your timelines and whether you have uploaded all the requisite documents???


On-Shore Applicant

EOI invitation - 3 Dec 2012
Application submitted - 5 Dec 2012
Ack n Bridge visa granted - 5 Dec 2012
PCC applied on - 5 Dec 2012
Application document status changed to Received from Required - 14 Dec 2012
Submitted the PCC - 21 Dec 2012
EOI Suspended Message - 21 Dec 2012
CO Allocation - ??
Team # - Team 2 (22 Jan 2012)


Have not done the Medical yet, waiting for CO....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

paralax said:


> Got our grant today.
> 
> I wish to thank all the wonderful people on this forum who helped a lot and I wish them all the best in life.
> 
> ...


congrats man... but you were done with meds - then what did you provide to him? receipts ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> On-Shore Applicant
> 
> EOI invitation - 3 Dec 2012
> Application submitted - 5 Dec 2012
> ...


why are you waiting on CO for meds... better go for meds!


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

Does any one has idea for the latest CO allocation date for December?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

nazz said:


> Does any one has idea for the latest CO allocation date for December?


CO are being allocated for first week of Dec... 
Latest for 189 we have heard - is 6 Dec applicant!

But we have seen that first your application is given to a particular team then it goes to a particular CO - so if you are lucky then your application will be given to team who has faster COs.

What's your application date?

Best of luck with the process!


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

I applied on the 27th Dec.


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

superm said:


> CO are being allocated for first week of Dec...
> Latest for 189 we have heard - is 6 Dec applicant!
> 
> But we have seen that first your application is given to a particular team then it goes to a particular CO - so if you are lucky then your application will be given to team who has faster COs.
> ...


I applied on 27th December


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

paralax said:


> Got our grant today.
> 
> I wish to thank all the wonderful people on this forum who helped a lot and I wish them all the best in life.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, good luck with the next steps....

Patience is the key, but it's very difficult to exercise especially with VISA related matters.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> congrats dude....we both applied on same date. But I think it depends how fast CO is in processing application. It seems my co is still reviewing the documents.
> Have a party....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> mandeep


There is a slight difference, he got invitation first, not sure if there is a precedence on that. It's a big puzzle on the criteria they follow to allocate CO's. It shouldn't be just random.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

No update from me as of today, tried to wake up early morning to call DIAC, just simply went to sleep without even dialling 0061....

Anyway, I need a break from this OCD-checking mails every minute...

Should be focusing on work than personal emails right now...


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

findraj said:


> No update from me as of today, tried to wake up early morning to call DIAC, just simply went to sleep without even dialling 0061....
> 
> Anyway, I need a break from this OCD-checking mails every minute...
> 
> Should be focusing on work than personal emails right now...


Now its time for early December (week 1) applicant will be seeing CO this week and there's gonna be a long weekend coming up.. "Australia Day" Sat, Sun & Mon... 

So hopefully everything gets thru this week...


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

findraj said:


> No update from me as of today, tried to wake up early morning to call DIAC, just simply went to sleep without even dialling 0061....
> 
> Anyway, I need a break from this OCD-checking mails every minute...
> 
> Should be focusing on work than personal emails right now...


I called DIAC today, at 9:30 AM IST, had to wait for 18 mins though.
The nice gentleman answered that a CO has been assigned to my app on 17th Jan and that the CO might get in touch with me in the next 1-2 weeks. As for the medicals he said 'they look fine to me', hope that meant its finalized


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> No update from me as of today, tried to wake up early morning to call DIAC, just simply went to sleep without even dialling 0061....
> 
> Anyway, I need a break from this OCD-checking mails every minute...
> 
> Should be focusing on work than personal emails right now...



No visible progress today. Not sure if anything happening on the background


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> There is a slight difference, he got invitation first, not sure if there is a precedence on that. It's a big puzzle on the criteria they follow to allocate CO's. It shouldn't be just random.



I just called diac and operator told me that co is allocated and medical is recieved. 
I think it is co's call to make it finalized or not. She didn't tell whether it is finalized or not. 
She said co is assessing the documents and will send an email if he wants some additional documents. I've already frontloaded all documents including pcc.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> I called DIAC today, at 9:30 AM IST, had to wait for 18 mins though.
> The nice gentleman answered that a CO has been assigned to my app on 17th Jan and that the CO might get in touch with me in the next 1-2 weeks. As for the medicals he said 'they look fine to me', hope that meant its finalized


Congrats Joseph.. Wishing your grant Soon.. All the best...


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> I just called diac and operator told me that co is allocated and medical is recieved.
> I think it is co's call to make it finalized or not. She didn't tell whether it is finalized or not.
> She said co is assessing the documents and will send an email if he wants some additional documents. I've already frontloaded all documents including pcc.


Its about time then. Did you do medicals today? The signature says 22nd jan


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> I called DIAC today, at 9:30 AM IST, had to wait for 18 mins though.
> The nice gentleman answered that a CO has been assigned to my app on 17th Jan and that the CO might get in touch with me in the next 1-2 weeks. As for the medicals he said 'they look fine to me', hope that meant its finalized


Good luck dude. I guess it's a good sign regarding the medicals. I was also told in the similar lines "medicals are cleared" by the representative. CO can only answer what that means but for now i assume that as a good indication.


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

When I called Diac I was told there is a delay and its going upto 8 weeks for allocation of CO. I think 3 Dec applicants have all been assigned CO. The rep also mentioned if you load all the documents then grants are faster. Regarding medicals, only CO can determine. If you get an A during your tests its usually cleared but CO will take final call. 
Waiting for CO, waiting for FBI pcc waiting for job interviews....and the waiting list goes onnn


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> No update from me as of today, tried to wake up early morning to call DIAC, just simply went to sleep without even dialling 0061....
> 
> Anyway, I need a break from this OCD-checking mails every minute...
> 
> Should be focusing on work than personal emails right now...


I have quit checking on the application status. It gets me feeling down to see the same boring page again and again without any updates. 
I really really really wish and hope we get a CO this week itself !!! 
As you can see, I also am spending more time on this forum and the evisa portal while at work. :ranger:


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

melbdream said:


> When I called Diac I was told there is a delay and its going upto 8 weeks for allocation of CO. I think 3 Dec applicants have all been assigned CO. The rep also mentioned if you load all the documents then grants are faster. Regarding medicals, only CO can determine. If you get an A during your tests its usually cleared but CO will take final call.
> Waiting for CO, waiting for FBI pcc waiting for job interviews....and the waiting list goes onnn


Yeah I think that message is right as when my agent checked about my application status they had replied saying a CO will be allocated by next week. I am starting my 8th week next week, i applied on the 7th Dec.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

melbdream said:


> When I called Diac I was told there is a delay and its going upto 8 weeks for allocation of CO. I think 3 Dec applicants have all been assigned CO. The rep also mentioned if you load all the documents then grants are faster. Regarding medicals, only CO can determine. If you get an A during your tests its usually cleared but CO will take final call.
> Waiting for CO, waiting for FBI pcc waiting for job interviews....and the waiting list goes onnn


8 weeks??? Thats a bit too much, considering there was only a week's break during the christmas. But anyways, so now know we should realistically be only checking in after 8 weeks. And hopefully by then CO would have already communicated with us or either we would have received Grants.

Good Luck with your wait and interviews !


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks. Well I was low when they said 8 weeks but then it is what it is. I need to get back to work. Cheers.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> 8 weeks??? Thats a bit too much, considering there was only a week's break during the christmas. But anyways, so now know we should realistically be only checking in after 8 weeks. And hopefully by then CO would have already communicated with us or either we would have received Grants.
> 
> Good Luck with your wait and interviews !



It's not a week break instead it's a two weeks break from 24th Dec - 6th Jan. Even I am still waiting for a CO applied on 5th Dec and it is week 7th for me... Today the rep told me I am assigned to Team 2.. no idea when a CO will get allocated...


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi guys, I went to Brisbane Immigration Office today to see if they can check my visa status for me. They said that they were 3 weeks behind the schedule thats why most of us needed to wait for more than 5 weeks.

I thought that they are still on holidays! Its like watching a tree growing >_<'!
Start to believe that I wont get my CO till next month


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Hi guys, I went to Brisbane Immigration Office today to see if they can check my visa status for me. They said that they were 3 weeks behind the schedule thats why most of us needed to wait for more than 5 weeks.
> 
> I thought that they are still on holidays! Its like watching a tree growing >_<'!
> Start to believe that I wont get my CO till next month


When did you apply?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> It's not a week break instead it's a two weeks break from 24th Dec - 6th Jan. Even I am still waiting for a CO applied on 5th Dec and it is week 7th for me... Today the rep told me I am assigned to Team 2.. no idea when a CO will get allocated...


Yeah my miscalculation ! But early in the month people were being told by the DIAC that it was only running a week late in terms of processing. Not that m whinging abt it, just dat I had my hopes high on this week.

Sent from my phone


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

sameera207 said:


> When did you apply?


Hey sameera,I applied on the 17th of December...


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> congrats dude....we both applied on same date. But I think it depends how fast CO is in processing application. It seems my co is still reviewing the documents.
> Have a party....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> mandeep


Thanks man. I think that it also has to do with invitation, not only lodge date


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

superm said:


> congrats man... but you were done with meds - then what did you provide to him? receipts ?


Thanks superm.

Yes, receipts. Good luck


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi. Dont wana dishearten you, but what I think is there must be a preliminary check for all the applicants even before CO is assigned. This could have been the preliminary check (although i am unable to envisage as to what they must be getting to by these checks coz everyone has different docs checked) that we all have been going through. Once I or anyone else is able to get hold of the DIAC on helpline, we'll be able to know whether it really is the CO or just a glitch.


Thanks Ghostride... Its nothing about disheartening as I am still very much patient enough to wait for CO as I am yet to complete my medicals. Also i know my medicals would definitely get referred coz my mom went through minor surgery and i am asthmatic.. So I am expecting a delay of about 45-60 days after I finish off with my medicals...

I just want contact info of CO.. i am actually not attaching the PCC and not going for Medicals so that CO finds something missing and drops me a mail.. atleast I would have a contact info to check the status regularly...

I just hope i get my grant before 15th April...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

paralax said:


> Got our grant today.
> 
> I wish to thank all the wonderful people on this forum who helped a lot and I wish them all the best in life.
> 
> ...


Congrats... party time :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

paralax said:


> Got our grant today.
> 
> I wish to thank all the wonderful people on this forum who helped a lot and I wish them all the best in life.
> 
> ...


Congrats paralax!!!!


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

paralax said:


> Got our grant today.
> 
> I wish to thank all the wonderful people on this forum who helped a lot and I wish them all the best in life.
> 
> ...


Congrats dude :clap2:


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

Got mail from CO few hours ago, team 33 Brisbane. CO is requesting docs of my spouse (PCC, relationship certificate, Passport). I had already uploaded all of these docs, guess they are having issues viewing all the docs from the portal. 
Have sent all the docs again. So the next phase of wait starts now


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> Got mail from CO few hours ago, team 33 Brisbane. CO is requesting docs of my spouse (PCC, relationship certificate, Passport). I had already uploaded all of these docs, guess they are having issues viewing all the docs from the portal.
> Have sent all the docs again. So the next phase of wait starts now


Cool. It will a matter of few days for the grant as the medicals are also done.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> Got mail from CO few hours ago, team 33 Brisbane. CO is requesting docs of my spouse (PCC, relationship certificate, Passport). I had already uploaded all of these docs, guess they are having issues viewing all the docs from the portal.
> Have sent all the docs again. So the next phase of wait starts now


Good Luck!!!


----------



## snowberry (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi lovely people,
Just wondering is there anybody out there applied on the 11th-14th of December?

Thanks kindly


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

snowberry said:


> hi lovely people,
> just wondering is there anybody out there applied on the 11th-14th of december?
> 
> Thanks kindly


 12/12/2012.


----------



## snowberry (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi all, another question...

Do you think different type of skill nominations will get grant quicker than the other? 
Just wondering because in the past (175 visa) processed based on our skill.

Thank you so so much in advance


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi...

Can any one please provide me the contact number of DIAC for checking if CO is allocated....and also the preferable time for calling them up.. I lodged my application on 1st december... do i need to wait or shall i call them up??


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi...
> 
> Can any one please provide me the contact number of DIAC for checking if CO is allocated....and also the preferable time for calling them up.. I lodged my application on 1st december... do i need to wait or shall i call them up??


The number to call DIAC is 0061 1300 364 613.
The earlier in the day you call them the shorter the waiting period will be. I called them today at 9AM IST and had to wait 18 mins. If you call them at their start of office (around 4AM IST) you will be connected with a few seconds of waiting. I cant imagine myself waking up at 4AM


----------



## anwarmalik (Jan 22, 2013)

*Decemeber Application*



sim_bangalore said:


> 12/12/2012.


I have applied on 12/12/2012 but still do not see a case officer..  waiting anxiously...


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Its about time then. Did you do medicals today? The signature says 22nd jan


sorry. I slept after posting....Nope...I did it on 5th december. And panel doctors sent it on 10th december. But whether it is recieved by global health or not.I didn't know.
Operator told me that it has been recieved by global health.So updated 22nd jan.

And CO might have been allocated before 22nd jan but I came to know about it on 22nd. 

mandeep.


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Congrats... party time :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Thanks timus, party party party 

Good luck with your visa!


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

justmailjoseph said:


> The number to call DIAC is 0061 1300 364 613.
> The earlier in the day you call them the shorter the waiting period will be. I called them today at 9AM IST and had to wait 18 mins. If you call them at their start of office (around 4AM IST) you will be connected with a few seconds of waiting. I cant imagine myself waking up at 4AM
> 
> I applied through an agent... is it okay for me to call up DIAC directly???


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> Got mail from CO few hours ago, team 33 Brisbane. CO is requesting docs of my spouse (PCC, relationship certificate, Passport). I had already uploaded all of these docs, guess they are having issues viewing all the docs from the portal.
> Have sent all the docs again. So the next phase of wait starts now


You might even get the grant tomorrow !!!! Same thing happened to me...the CO could not see my spouse docs online.....I mailed them at 11:30 pm IST and the next day 5:00 am IST I got it.....

So I wish you good luck !!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> You might even get the grant tomorrow !!!! Same thing happened to me...the CO could not see my spouse docs online.....I mailed them at 11:30 pm IST and the next day 5:00 am IST I got it.....
> 
> So I wish you good luck !!! :clap2::clap2:


You are absolutely right, got the holy grant today


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> You are absolutely right, got the holy grant today


[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]!


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> You are absolutely right, got the holy grant today


Wow, what a nice surprise to receive. Congratulations.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> You are absolutely right, got the holy grant today


Congratulations mate . Party time now!!!!! :clap2::clap2: arty:arty::hippie::hippie:


----------



## tani (Jan 20, 2013)

Will I need to travel outside and inside to Australia for activating my 189 visa? I am already in Australia now?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

@tani. I don't think so.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

tani said:


> Will I need to travel outside and inside to Australia for activating my 189 visa? I am already in Australia now?


I don't think so. There is no VISA stamping requirement like H1B (USA).


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

tani said:


> Will I need to travel outside and inside to Australia for activating my 189 visa? I am already in Australia now?


Nope, not at all. That used to be the case when you could put up an offshore 885 visa file.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

No progress today on CO allocation. However, some positive trends on my FBI PCC, I am hopeful of receiving the letter this week.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> You are absolutely right, got the holy grant today





Congrats :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> You are absolutely right, got the holy grant today


Congrats:clap2:


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

snowberry said:


> Hi lovely people,
> Just wondering is there anybody out there applied on the 11th-14th of December?
> 
> Thanks kindly


Hi SnowBerry,
I have applied on 14 Dec 2012 .

Regards,
HellRaiser


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> You are absolutely right, got the holy grant today



Congrats bro. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I have applied 189visa on 11th Dec. Today when I was checking online status of my application, I saw that everything was disappeared except for "application submitted" & "application fee paid" links. All the document I have uploaded disappeared. Did anyone face the same situation? Or if anyone knows why thing is happening? Kindly shed some light on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Congrats bro. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks bro


----------



## rsingh (Nov 8, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied 189visa on 11th Dec. Today when I was checking online status of my application, I saw that everything was disappeared except for "application submitted" & "application fee paid" links. All the document I have uploaded disappeared. Did anyone face the same situation? Or if anyone knows why thing is happening? Kindly shed some light on this. Thanks in advance.


It is a temp technical glitch. same thing happened with my application a week back, but after 1-2 hours, everything was back to normal again.


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied 189visa on 11th Dec. Today when I was checking online status of my application, I saw that everything was disappeared except for "application submitted" & "application fee paid" links. All the document I have uploaded disappeared. Did anyone face the same situation? Or if anyone knows why thing is happening? Kindly shed some light on this. Thanks in advance.


I've applied on 10th Dec, and the same thing has happened to my application as well. I'm able to see only the "application submitted" & "application fee paid" links. Don't know if this is one of their technical glitches.


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

inaus said:


> I've applied on 10th Dec, and the same thing has happened to my application as well. I'm able to see only the "application submitted" & "application fee paid" links. Don't know if this is one of their technical glitches.


Yup, this is a common technical glitch that happens all the time. Most of us have seen this happen several times over the last 2 months, nothing to worry.


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> Yup, this is a common technical glitch that happens all the time. Most of us have seen this happen several times over the last 2 months, nothing to worry.


I was hoping that DIAC was accessing my documents and hence they disappeared from my application  (Just Kidding). The documents are back on my page now.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

I hope we will get a CO by atleast first week of February! Sigh!


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> congrats dude....we both applied on same date. But I think it depends how fast CO is in processing application. It seems my co is still reviewing the documents.
> Have a party....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> mandeep



Hi Parlax

did CO asked for any documents?


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

One quick question to all who have called up DIAC, do we get any mail or any intimation that we have called up DIAC...Since i have applied through an agent... will my agent cum to know if i call DIAC


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> One quick question to all who have called up DIAC, do we get any mail or any intimation that we have called up DIAC...Since i have applied through an agent... will my agent cum to know if i call DIAC


Really not sure about this, but I really doubt if they will try to reach out to your agent .


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> You are absolutely right, got the holy grant today


Congrats !!! I am waiting for my pack of chocolates and cookies then !!!!


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Congrats !!! I am waiting for my pack of chocolates and cookies then !!!!


Sure thing SK, May all your prophecies come true


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Congratulations Justmailjospeh.

As they say, the easy part is done; now comes relocation and finding a job. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

rsingh said:


> It is a temp technical glitch. same thing happened with my application a week back, but after 1-2 hours, everything was back to normal again.


You are right. It's back to normal now. Thanks!


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

inaus said:


> I've applied on 10th Dec, and the same thing has happened to my application as well. I'm able to see only the "application submitted" & "application fee paid" links. Don't know if this is one of their technical glitches.


Yes, I think it was a technical glitch. Coz mine is back to normal now.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> One quick question to all who have called up DIAC, do we get any mail or any intimation that we have called up DIAC...Since i have applied through an agent... will my agent cum to know if i call DIAC


Just answered this on the other thread.

Sent from my phone using expatForum


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Just answered this on the other thread.
> 
> Sent from my phone using expatForum


I din't not sleep last night as I wanted to call DIAC at 4 am IST. After a long wait(more than 30 minutes) I could speak to the operator but unfortunately could not hear anything due to network error. I am highly disappointed as my effort went in vain. Did anyone try to reach them? Any idea when case officer will be allocated for Dec 2nd week applicants?

Guys a job is waiting for me there and I need to join by 1st week on Feb. They wanted to apply 457 for me in Dec but I refused and insisted them to wait until I get my PR.They are waiting for me since more than a month and l don`t think they will wait beyond Feb.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I din't not sleep last night as I wanted to call DIAC at 4 am IST. After a long wait(more than 30 minutes) I could speak to the operator but unfortunately could not hear anything due to network error. I am highly disappointed as my effort went in vain. Did anyone try to reach them? Any idea when case officer will be allocated for Dec 2nd week applicants?
> 
> Guys a job is waiting for me there and I need to join by 1st week on Feb. They wanted to apply 457 for me in Dec but I refused and insisted them to wait until I get my PR.They are waiting for me since more than a month and l don`t think they will wait beyond Feb.


Was there any place where you could mention that you already have a job in Oz ?
I guess that would have fasten the process..!
May be seniors know of any such thing..
Meanwhile drop a mail to: _[email protected]_ asking your query.. they might reply!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I din't not sleep last night as I wanted to call DIAC at 4 am IST. After a long wait(more than 30 minutes) I could speak to the operator but unfortunately could not hear anything due to network error. I am highly disappointed as my effort went in vain. Did anyone try to reach them? Any idea when case officer will be allocated for Dec 2nd week applicants?
> 
> Guys a job is waiting for me there and I need to join by 1st week on Feb. They wanted to apply 457 for me in Dec but I refused and insisted them to wait until I get my PR.They are waiting for me since more than a month and l don`t think they will wait beyond Feb.


So sorry to hear that Sim. Well some of the applicants were informed that the CO allocation process is taking 8 weeks instead of 5 weeks, they are running 3 weeks behind.
Regards ur call, you should try again once in the day time( around 8 am IST). I dont think u'll ever have to wait for more than 30 mins. Are u migrating to Sydney?

Sent from my phone using expatForum


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> So sorry to hear that Sim. Well some of the applicants were informed that the CO allocation process is taking 8 weeks instead of 5 weeks, they are running 3 weeks behind.
> Regards ur call, you should try again once in the day time( around 8 am IST). I dont think u'll ever have to wait for more than 30 mins. Are u migrating to Sydney?
> 
> Sent from my phone using expatForum


Yes I will migrate to Sydney. I sent email to "[email protected]" 2 times regarding my application status but never got any reply. How many days do they take to reply an email?


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

superm said:


> Was there any place where you could mention that you already have a job in Oz ?
> I guess that would have fasten the process..!
> May be seniors know of any such thing..
> Meanwhile drop a mail to: _[email protected]_ asking your query.. they might reply!


I did not mention anywhere regarding the offer. I have sent email to [email protected] 3 days back but no response yet.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Yes I will migrate to Sydney. I sent email to "[email protected]" 2 times regarding my application status but never got any reply. How many days do they take to reply an email?


you are asking wrong question here.. the question is " Do they reply?" ;p
At this time I don't think they are following any timelines. Best of luck with your process - hope things work out well!


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

superm said:


> you are asking wrong question here.. the question is " Do they reply?" ;p
> At this time I don't think they are following any timelines. Best of luck with your process - hope things work out well!


 
You are right. Certainly it makes more sense to ask "Do they reply?". I hope we all get grant soon.


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Congrats !!! I am waiting for my pack of chocolates and cookies then !!!!


Hi Sltoaustralia...did CO asked for any documents on 17th?and pls share CO initials and team


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> You are absolutely right, got the holy grant today


Hi Josepeph

Pls share team & CO initials..which docs did CO ask for


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

Anil said:


> Hi Josepeph
> 
> Pls share team & CO initials..which docs did CO ask for


My CO was LZ, Team 33. I was asked to provide spouse documents (PCC, relationship evidence and Passport)


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> My CO was LZ, Team 33. I was asked to provide spouse documents (PCC, relationship evidence and Passport)


relationship evidence with your wife or you had any sponsor


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

Anil said:


> relationship evidence with your wife or you had any sponsor


spouse relationship evidence


----------



## maddxx25 (Apr 16, 2012)

I called DIAC today, and they told me that a CO would be assigned to me, most probably, by next wedneday.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

maddxx25 said:


> I called DIAC today, and they told me that a CO would be assigned to me, most probably, by next wedneday.


Hi. Just wanted to confirm that you lodged the 189 visa application on 20 Dec, even though it is mentioned in your timelines ?

Hope that you and all of us get a CO really quickly. Thanks for the update


----------



## maddxx25 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi. Just wanted to confirm that you lodged the 189 visa application on 20 Dec, even though it is mentioned in your timelines ?
> 
> Hope that you and all of us get a CO really quickly. Thanks for the update


yeah, I applied on the 20th of December. He told me that it should have been this week, however they are a bit behind schedule, so 99% by next wednesday. If not, asked me to call back so that he can escalate my file. I am planning to come to india for a month and I dont want to take the bridging B, and he told me he would put that in my file as well, so that the CO is aware about it as well.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

maddxx25 said:


> yeah, I applied on the 20th of December. He told me that it should have been this week, however they are a bit behind schedule, so 99% by next wednesday. If not, asked me to call back so that he can escalate my file. I am planning to come to india for a month and I dont want to take the bridging B, and he told me he would put that in my file as well, so that the CO is aware about it as well.


Wow thats great. I am visiting India as well on the 9th of February. I really hope that we get the COs assigned quickly, so that we don't have to take the Bridging B.


----------



## maddxx25 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Wow thats great. I am visiting India as well on the 9th of February. I really hope that we get the COs assigned quickly, so that we don't have to take the Bridging B.


yeah! fingers crossed. I'd advise you to call them and let them know. The operator told me it 'might' speed up the process. worth taking a shot. plus you applied a week before me.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

maddxx25 said:


> yeah! fingers crossed. I'd advise you to call them and let them know. The operator told me it 'might' speed up the process. worth taking a shot. plus you applied a week before me.


I'll give it a go tomorrow. Thanks for letting me know. However, I doubt if it would at all speed up the process coz the COs have got to do what they have to do. Anyways, fingers crossed !!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Friends,


I called up DIAC today morning, The lady was soft spoken, but was not agreeing to even check the status of my application. She was again and again saying for 15th Dec applicants, CO will be assigned in 2 weeks. When i asked her 4th ot 5th time, could you please check if any team is assigned, she took my TRN and then said not yet...

She then asked have I gone for medicals, I denied and she requested to go through it.

So No major update from her on my application status


And I called around 7 AM IST and waiting was just for around 6-7 minutes


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> I called up DIAC today morning, The lady was soft spoken, but was not agreeing to even check the status of my application. She was again and again saying for 15th Dec applicants, CO will be assigned in 2 weeks. When i asked her 4th ot 5th time, could you please check if any team is assigned, she took my TRN and then said not yet...
> ...


You might want to proceed with your medicals and PCC in the meantime, cause that would be the first thing that the CO would ask once he arrives.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

justmailjoseph said:


> You might want to proceed with your medicals and PCC in the meantime, cause that would be the first thing that the CO would ask once he arrives.


And what would happen if its a she?

:joke:


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> I called up DIAC today morning, The lady was soft spoken, but was not agreeing to even check the status of my application. She was again and again saying for 15th Dec applicants, CO will be assigned in 2 weeks. When i asked her 4th ot 5th time, could you please check if any team is assigned, she took my TRN and then said not yet...
> ...


This is really puzzling. Another applicant - MADDXX25 has just reported that he also spoke to a male operator this morning and stated that according to the operator, he would get a CO assigned by next Wednesday, even though he has applied on 20th December (check the 7 posts above this one). 

so there is no consistency in any of the operator's statement !!!!!


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

I have called DIAC again after reading that post and they have responded that CO is usually assigned in 5 weeks and now there is a delay. They do not have control to expedite this and CO will be assigned eventually. SO yeah they are not consistent in their responses or we are getting confused with their responses. I guess we can't do anything but wait.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> You might want to proceed with your medicals and PCC in the meantime, cause that would be the first thing that the CO would ask once he arrives.



Yeah.. But I purposely din't go for medicals.. I don't know why, but I thought that people get their medicals referred even before they are assigned CO, So might be if i will go for medicals after CO is assigned, He might have a look properly and might not refer it...

I know this is crazy..  

However I have got PCC for my parents, pending for me.. Yet to upload PCC for my parents


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

melbdream said:


> I have called DIAC again after reading that post and they have responded that CO is usually assigned in 5 weeks and now there is a delay. They do not have control to expedite this and CO will be assigned eventually. SO yeah they are not consistent in their responses or we are getting confused with their responses. I guess we can't do anything but wait.



True, but the only confusion is why did many of us got document's date changed on 17th of this Month... Is somebody working on it for assigning the cases to a queue for respective teams ? and then CO from those teams will pick up cases?

Or this was another technical glitch ?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> This is really puzzling. Another applicant - MADDXX25 has just reported that he also spoke to a male operator this morning and stated that according to the operator, he would get a CO assigned by next Wednesday, even though he has applied on 20th December (check the 7 posts above this one).
> 
> so there is no consistency in any of the operator's statement !!!!!


Looking at the trend, It is very unlikely that Dec 17th applicants to get CO assigned by next Wednesday. Most of Dec 3rd applicants are still waiting for the CO, next Monday is AUS holiday as well. I wish i am wrong on this but that doesn't seems to be case.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

melbdream said:


> I have called DIAC again after reading that post and they have responded that CO is usually assigned in 5 weeks and now there is a delay. They do not have control to expedite this and CO will be assigned eventually. SO yeah they are not consistent in their responses or we are getting confused with their responses. I guess we can't do anything but wait.


that is a crushing blow to my hopes of getting a CO by next wednesday


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Looking at the trend, It is very unlikely that Dec 17th applicants to get CO assigned by next Wednesday. Most of Dec 3rd applicants are still waiting for the CO, next Monday is AUS holiday as well. I wish i am wrong on this but that doesn't seems to be case.


Yeah right, its a long weekend here this time. So much wish that you're wrong on this !!!!! Hope everyone gets a CO allocated by next week and the COs hurry the process up to compensate for the Christmas rest.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

5th Dec - 189 On-Shore applicant, I gave a call today afternoon (Melbourne) after 15 mins a rep picked the call and after verification, she said that still a CO is not allocated, but will be allocated soon. It can be today, tomorrow or next week (Yeah! coming Monday is holiday here - Australia day). If I don't get a CO for the next 2 weeks, she told me to call back and she will follow up...

Two days back when I called a rep told me that my application is to moved to Team 2, and today she didn't inform me about that..

This delaying process is due to 2 weeks Christmas holidays and most of the CO's were back after 3 weeks... So that's delaying the CO allocation process and killing the time....


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> 5th Dec - 189 On-Shore applicant, I gave a call today afternoon (Melbourne) after 15 mins a rep picked the call and after verification, she said that still a CO is not allocated, but will be allocated soon. It can be today, tomorrow or next week (Yeah! coming Monday is holiday here - Australia day). If I don't get a CO for the next 2 weeks, she told me to call back and she will follow up...
> 
> Two days back when I called a rep told me that my application is to moved to Team 2, and today she didn't inform me about that..
> 
> This delaying process is due to 2 weeks Christmas holidays and most of the CO's were back after 3 weeks... So that's delaying the CO allocation process and killing the time....


Not good at all. Hope you get a CO allocated today itself.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Not good at all. Hope you get a CO allocated today itself.


Only 30 mins left for day close today... maybe will wait and watch tomorrow...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I called up DIAC and after 35 mins of longggg wait. I got through a nice lady, she told me that our health reports have been received but she didnt tell me if they were referred or not.

For our CO, she said to call back again after 2 weeks If I dont hear from a CO till then. The number of visa applications have increased in totality and hence the longer processing times.

She was nice but sounded stiff when I kept prodding her on my medical status, was she lying??? Or she dont want to tell status?? Or she didnt know it?? Or IDK..


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

I am hopeful that after Australia day we will begin to see a considerable number of CO allocations for December applicants.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> I called up DIAC and after 35 mins of longggg wait. I got through a nice lady, she told me that our health reports have been received but she didnt tell me if they were referred or not.
> 
> For our CO, she said to call back again after 2 weeks If I dont hear from a CO till then. The number of visa applications have increased in totality and hence the longer processing times.
> 
> She was nice but sounded stiff when I kept prodding her on my medical status, was she lying??? Or she dont want to tell status?? Or she didnt know it?? Or IDK..


I dont think they are allowed to tell you the status of your medicals other than whether they have been received or not, so thats usual. 

But two weeks to get a CO, that is too much. Have there been more Applications submitted per day than EOIs?????? I don't think so.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Only 30 mins left for day close today... maybe will wait and watch tomorrow...


You might be already allocated one, but if your docs are complete then you wont know about it. So good Luck.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> I dont think they are allowed to tell you the status of your medicals other than whether they have been received or not, so thats usual.
> 
> But two weeks to get a CO, that is too much. Have there been more Applications submitted per day than EOIs?????? I don't think so.


189 and 190 are not the only visas, thats what I think she meant...

So if they dont tell me if my meds are referred or not then how do I know the status...Wait for CO to announce it?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> 189 and 190 are not the only visas, thats what I think she meant...
> 
> So if they dont tell me if my meds are referred or not then how do I know the status...Wait for CO to announce it?


Unfortunately looks that way.

Sent from my phone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> 189 and 190 are not the only visas, thats what I think she meant...
> 
> So if they dont tell me if my meds are referred or not then how do I know the status...Wait for CO to announce it?


The only displeasing thing for me is the variance in their statement on every call, it doesnt help us at all.

Sent from my phone using expatForum


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

findraj said:


> 189 and 190 are not the only visas, thats what I think she meant...
> 
> So if they dont tell me if my meds are referred or not then how do I know the status...Wait for CO to announce it?


Hi Findraj,
Just post a mail to "[email protected]" with the info below. They replied back in 8 hours after I posted my mail. Thankfully our meds were finalised 

TRN number: 
Date of Birth:
Passport Number:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> I called up DIAC and after 35 mins of longggg wait. I got through a nice lady, she told me that our health reports have been received but she didnt tell me if they were referred or not.
> 
> For our CO, she said to call back again after 2 weeks If I dont hear from a CO till then. The number of visa applications have increased in totality and hence the longer processing times.
> 
> She was nice but sounded stiff when I kept prodding her on my medical status, was she lying??? Or she dont want to tell status?? Or she didnt know it?? Or IDK..


ohh.. 
For meds - better drop a mail. They will reply within a week!
You did drop a mail earlier - did'nt you?
If not then - do it at
[email protected]
with details: TRN, NAME, Passport#, DOB!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

SERPIN said:


> Hi Findraj,
> Just post a mail to "[email protected]" with the info below. They replied back in 8 hours after I posted my mail. Thankfully our meds were finalised
> 
> TRN number:
> ...


When did you mailed them?


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

findraj said:


> When did you mailed them?


Did you send them an e-mail?

I mailed them on the 9th of January. They replied back saying:

Dear ........,

I can confirm that medicals for both of you have been finalised and the outcome is linked to the visa application for the case officer to view.

Regards,

Yatin 
Health Strategies and Coordination Section
Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)
Email: [email protected] Fax: +61 2 6264 1380


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> ohh..
> For meds - better drop a mail. They will reply within a week!
> You did drop a mail earlier - did'nt you?
> If not then - do it at
> ...


yes I did, Super, last friday

Though I didnt mention Passport number and dob.. when would be the next best time to ask them..

I dont want to irritate with repititive mails


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> yes I did, Super, last friday
> 
> Though I didnt mention Passport number and dob.. when would be the next best time to ask them..
> 
> I dont want to irritate with repititive mails


Mail them tomorrow - add DOB and passport number too. 
I believe DOB is must!
You should get something sometime in next week!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Mail them tomorrow - add DOB and passport number too.
> I believe DOB is must!
> You should get something sometime in next week!


Yh probably later during next week, because of long weekend..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

yup


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

superm said:


> yup


No updates? does every one last interest with never ending wait


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> No updates? does every one last interest with never ending wait


You should be giving us updates  - you applied on 3rd Dec; you are at the front of line.
Did you ever call DIAC?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> No updates? does every one last interest with never ending wait


Why don't you call up DIAC. Another applicant on the other thread called and shared that every of the 3rd Dec applicant has been allocated to a CO.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Why don't you call up DIAC. Another applicant on the other thread called and shared that every of the 3rd Dec applicant has been allocated to a CO.


I called twice in Jan and as per rep advise, decided "No more calls" in this month. We are hearing conflicting updates from reps for each new call, so we can't be based on this news.


----------



## maddxx25 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ghostride.. did you end up calling DIAC?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

maddxx25 said:


> Ghostride.. did you end up calling DIAC?


I am on the phone right now, in the queue from my office while writing this.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> I am on the phone right now, in the queue from my office while writing this.


Give me an update!!!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

So, I called the DIAC (1300 number) here from Sydney and was in the queue for the first 35 mins. Finally reached the Sydney DIAC office, the operator wasn't the most supportive you'd get. She was giving me generic advice at first and then went on to state that the processing time (mind you, not the CO allocation time) for 189 visa was a year  . I queried her then about the CO allocation and she only went on to state that I haven't yet received a CO. Furthermore, she refused to speculate any timelines about the allocation or how it works out. Not a pleasant experience at all. Sorry guys, this isn't a helpful update but nothing more that I could do about it.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks Ghostride for the update! Gosh, I hope she was not serious about the one year part! Sigh!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> So, I called the DIAC (1300 number) here from Sydney and was in the queue for the first 35 mins. Finally reached the Sydney DIAC office, the operator wasn't the most supportive you'd get. She was giving me generic advice at first and then went on to state that the processing time (mind you, not the CO allocation time) for 189 visa was a year  . I queried her then about the CO allocation and she only went on to state that I haven't yet received a CO. Furthermore, she refused to speculate any timelines about the allocation or how it works out. Not a pleasant experience at all. Sorry guys, this isn't a helpful update but nothing more that I could do about it.




She was having a bad day..Sad, it is easy for you to call and get an update but for us offshore applicants if we hear something like this it would totally be dejecting.

May she, herself and herself have the worst weekend ever.(Sure she is trying to have fun with her job)

DIAC should tell their operators to give hope and stuff not be an ass, because there is a reason people call them. If they think reminding the timelines would be a good thing, hell whatever, pack bags and move to other country..Who cares..

Well I can say that because I have options and some money I could blow on those options, but not all people have that sorta options, and I feel bad for all of them.

May be I am over reacting, but you should have told her "I am sorry to have called you, It seems you are having a bad day, I would appreciate if you can transfer the call to your supervisor or to some other operator as I am aware of the timelines mentioned on the site and I am literate enough to read it. I have called to know status of my application not all the applications of the world"


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> So, I called the DIAC (1300 number) here from Sydney and was in the queue for the first 35 mins. Finally reached the Sydney DIAC office, the operator wasn't the most supportive you'd get. She was giving me generic advice at first and then went on to state that the processing time (mind you, not the CO allocation time) for 189 visa was a year  . I queried her then about the CO allocation and she only went on to state that I haven't yet received a CO. Furthermore, she refused to speculate any timelines about the allocation or how it works out. Not a pleasant experience at all. Sorry guys, this isn't a helpful update but nothing more that I could do about it.


I had similar experience in my last call. So decided to wait than calling them to hear these kind of answers. I hope we are not far away to here the good news on CO allocation and the Grant.


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

The grants have been really less this week.. Seems people from December second week have to wait 2 more weeks for CO allocation..


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> She was having a bad day..Sad, it is easy for you to call and get an update but for us offshore applicants if we hear something like this it would totally be dejecting.
> 
> May she, herself and herself have the worst weekend ever.(Sure she is trying to have fun with her job)
> 
> ...


Dude, cool down. there is no need to over react. Even in our current office, you wil find all sort of colleagues, managers and others. You can't runaway becos you have options. Of course it's disappointing to here these kind of responses because we all have high hopes on the outcome. 

First of all, we should be ready for this wait. Image what sort of stories we tell to our clients when we miss deadlines and working on backlogs. We all overreact sometimes, that's natural. No need to wish her a worst weekend


----------



## maddxx25 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> So, I called the DIAC (1300 number) here from Sydney and was in the queue for the first 35 mins. Finally reached the Sydney DIAC office, the operator wasn't the most supportive you'd get. She was giving me generic advice at first and then went on to state that the processing time (mind you, not the CO allocation time) for 189 visa was a year  . I queried her then about the CO allocation and she only went on to state that I haven't yet received a CO. Furthermore, she refused to speculate any timelines about the allocation or how it works out. Not a pleasant experience at all. Sorry guys, this isn't a helpful update but nothing more that I could do about it.


Sorry to hear that. I called them from Sydney as well, and i think i got connected to their Adelaide centre and the guy was very friendly. I guess she was just excited for the long weekend and didnt want to help anyone out. Hopefully after the Australia day we would start hearing about grants. I guess no one got a grant this week?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> I had similar experience in my last call. So decided to wait than calling them to hear these kind of answers. I hope we are not far away to here the good news on CO allocation and the Grant.



No, you should learn to fight back and say if you are incapable of providing me answers, please transfer my line to someone else. If he/she is reluctant say, ask your supervisor to come online, I would want to talk to him.

Listen, no one is begging for grants. They need skilled people and we pay them to serve us so we can come there and boost their economy...in exchange of a lifestyle that our home country cannot provide. 

We are not refugees or criminals to listen to all the things they have to say..

They perform rigorous checks and let the immigrants in...How many of their own citizens can actually pass their own tests...and afford to live a life we actually live in our own country...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Dude, cool down. there is no need to over react. Even in our current office, you wil find all sort of colleagues, managers and others. You can't runaway becos you have options. Of course it's disappointing to here these kind of responses because we all have high hopes on the outcome.
> 
> First of all, we should be ready for this wait. Image what sort of stories we tell to our clients when we miss deadlines and working on backlogs. We all overreact sometimes, that's natural. No need to wish her a worst weekend


I am sorry, I dont tell any stories and I dont miss deadlines and have no backlog and I can run.

And I can say this proudly because I dont give crap to anyone...


----------



## akazemis (Feb 3, 2012)

I've lodged on December 13, no news from CO. yet!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> She was having a bad day..Sad, it is easy for you to call and get an update but for us offshore applicants if we hear something like this it would totally be dejecting.
> 
> May she, herself and herself have the worst weekend ever.(Sure she is trying to have fun with her job)
> 
> ...


Haha, you totally are funny (according to me) when you're pissed off . Can't stop laughing after reading your reply.

Yeah mate, even I was totally pissed off and wanted to bang the phone on her, but wouldn't do any good to us. I guess it is really upto whether we get to the right office, coz according to me Adelaide and Brisbane are really the processing centres and thus the staff over there would know a lot more. Whereas the Sydney office doesn't process (atleast not the 189 & 190 visa) and so I guess the operators here just check the information about status over the network and pass it to us. On being questioned about speculative timelines she seemed to be puzzled and didn't really know what to reply. I also think the real DIAC support centre guys are busy on calls and it could be a setting whereby if a call doesn't get answered in so much time, it gets transferred to the DIAC offices whose staff aren't really well informed.

All in all, I am sure if I call again it is more likely that I would get a different reply. So lets not pin our hopes down and lets hold the fort over the weekend. May the next short week bring happiness to all our cases :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> I am sorry, I dont tell any stories and I dont miss deadlines and have no backlog and I can run.
> 
> And I can say this proudly because I dont give crap to anyone...


I am with you on this one. At our office here, we also do run out on deadlines and proud ourselves on stating the truth and taking it on the chin. 

Don't sweat over it though, I am sure we'll see better days in the coming weeks.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Haha, you totally are funny (according to me) when you're pissed off . Can't stop laughing after reading your reply.
> 
> Yeah mate, even I was totally pissed off and wanted to bang the phone on her, but wouldn't do any good to us. I guess it is really upto whether we get to the right office, coz according to me Adelaide and Brisbane are really the processing centres and thus the staff over there would know a lot more. Whereas the Sydney office doesn't process (atleast not the 189 & 190 visa) and so I guess the operators here just check the information about status over the network and pass it to us. On being questioned about speculative timelines she seemed to be puzzled and didn't really know what to reply. I also think the real DIAC support centre guys are busy on calls and it could be a setting whereby if a call doesn't get answered in so much time, it gets transferred to the DIAC offices whose staff aren't really well informed.
> 
> All in all, I am sure if I call again it is more likely that I would get a different reply. So lets not pin our hopes down and lets hold the fort over the weekend. May the next short week bring happiness to all our cases :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Yes, I agree. Ready and waiting patiently. But not ready to take crap answers. That is why I dont call them because they are busy processing applications and wasting time on asking wouldnt do us good. I read some guy called twice and he/she was told thats the maximum number of times he can call to know the status in this month..

Thats a right thing from DIAC.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

maddxx25 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I called them from Sydney as well, and i think i got connected to their Adelaide centre and the guy was very friendly. I guess she was just excited for the long weekend and didnt want to help anyone out. Hopefully after the Australia day we would start hearing about grants. I guess no one got a grant this week?


Yeah I think that the Adelaide centre is the real deal alongwith the Brisbane centre. I'll give them a call again by the end of the next week and hopefully can get hold of the Adelaide centre.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> I am sorry, I dont tell any stories and I dont miss deadlines and have no backlog and I can run.
> 
> And I can say this proudly because I dont give crap to anyone...


You are great dude...LOL. If you start running for these things, you will not stop any where and will keep running all around the world


----------



## akazemis (Feb 3, 2012)

Good for you all that you are able to contact them at least! It's been about 3 hours that I'm calling the +61-1300-364613 and I hear beeps which sound like horn and there is no answer even by an answering machine.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Haha, you totally are funny (according to me) when you're pissed off . Can't stop laughing after reading your reply.
> 
> Yeah mate, even I was totally pissed off and wanted to bang the phone on her, but wouldn't do any good to us. I guess it is really upto whether we get to the right office, coz according to me Adelaide and Brisbane are really the processing centres and thus the staff over there would know a lot more. Whereas the Sydney office doesn't process (atleast not the 189 & 190 visa) and so I guess the operators here just check the information about status over the network and pass it to us. On being questioned about speculative timelines she seemed to be puzzled and didn't really know what to reply. I also think the real DIAC support centre guys are busy on calls and it could be a setting whereby if a call doesn't get answered in so much time, it gets transferred to the DIAC offices whose staff aren't really well informed.
> 
> All in all, I am sure if I call again it is more likely that I would get a different reply. So lets not pin our hopes down and lets hold the fort over the weekend. May the next short week bring happiness to all our cases :clap2::clap2::clap2:


I agree. we need this fun..findraj is keeping us in good mood and we need this while waiting for the Grant.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> You are great dude...LOL. If you start running for these things, you will not stop any where and will keep running all around the world


haha ofcourse ,you are right!! 

Funny, how a lot of people would want to be in my shoes!!! Now dont go and brag about it LOL


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

akazemis said:


> Good for you all that you are able to contact them at least! It's been about 3 hours that I'm calling the +61-1300-364613 and I hear beeps which sound like horn and there is no answer even by an answering machine.


I faced similar situation when I called first time. Wasnt worth the wait so I waited another week to call


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> I faced similar situation when I called first time. Wasnt worth the wait so I waited another week to call


LOL...yes...if they don't pick up FindRaj's call in less than 2 minutes..then they have to patiently wait for his call for next one week..... He will not give them an immediate chance, they have to pay the price first. May be that's why they are giving all these weird answers to rest of us.. i guess they are pissed off missing his first call. 

Just kidding dude..this is worth than the wait.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol , trust me I waited 35 mins to talk to the operator....


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Lol , trust me I waited 35 mins to talk to the operator....


Yes, so did I today. And I do understand that its more dearer to call from India than here, something that DIAC should take into account and probably look into setting up a separate helpline for overseas calls to shorten up the waiting period.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi guys,it seems like they have changed the CO allocation date to 7 weeks!?As per today,25 january 2013

www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm#exempt


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Hi guys,it seems like they have changed the CO allocation date to 7 weeks!?As per today,25 january 2013
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


Yes , you are right. So if i applied on 10th december 7 weeks is almost over!


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

findraj said:


> Yes , you are right. So if i applied on 10th december 7 weeks is almost over!


 I hope you will get your CO soon!!! Or never know maybe you will get your grant before you know it!!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Hi guys,it seems like they have changed the CO allocation date to 7 weeks!?As per today,25 january 2013
> 
> www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm#exempt


Yup, it says within 7 weeks of lodgement. So by the start of next week, I should be having a CO allocated, hypothetically !!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yup, it says within 7 weeks of lodgement. So by the start of next week, I should be having a CO allocated, hypothetically !!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Yup Good Luck


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yup Good Luck


Good luck to u too and all of us! May we all receive grants in the next week 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> I hope you will get your CO soon!!! Or never know maybe you will get your grant before you know it!!



thank you! I hope I do!


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Yup, it says within 7 weeks of lodgement. So by the start of next week, I should be having a CO allocated, hypothetically !!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Yes!! I hope you will get your grant soon! So your CO can become mine... hang in there mate, you are almost there!!


----------



## Metrobus (Dec 28, 2012)

It looks it can reflect the delays caused by the Christmas break.

It appears due to Christmas & New Year break could the number of lodges dropped a bit to allow them catch up for January applicants?

Good luck to all of you getting a CO soon.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Yes!! I hope you will get your grant soon! So your CO can become mine... hang in there mate, you are almost there!!


I will send you a huge packet of home made choco chip cookies then, share your mailbox when it happens!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Metrobus said:


> It looks it can reflect the delays caused by the Christmas break.
> 
> It appears due to Christmas & New Year break could the number of lodges dropped a bit to allow them catch up for January applicants?
> 
> Good luck to all of you getting a CO soon.



Yep also the invites sent out were comparatively more in November/December than the ones ins Aug/Sept/Oct


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

findraj said:


> May she, herself and herself have the worst weekend ever.(Sure she is trying to have fun with her job)"


ouch. You stabbed my heart with that harshest comment. 
Very un-Australian mate! 

Not welcome.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Yes!! I hope you will get your grant soon! So your CO can become mine... hang in there mate, you are almost there!!


Thank you!!!!!!!!!! I assure you if and when ur words come true, I will personally hand my CO over to you  (given that he is ready) .

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> ouch. You stabbed my heart with that harshest comment.
> Very un-Australian mate!
> 
> Not welcome.


Haha sorry I was having a fit ..Ok maybe I can take my words back..But I could have sent her an over cooked cake for it.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

findraj said:


> Haha sorry I was having a fit ..Ok maybe I can take my words back..But I could have sent her an over cooked cake for it.


She's not the one whose gonna grant you the visa. She's just doing her job. At the end if the day, she's a human being. 

The website provides approximate processing times. Co allocation is 4-6 weeks and visa processing is one year. Check the immi website. 

Premature ejaculation is okay but being a man is a different thing.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> She's not the one whose gonna grant you the visa. She's just doing her job. At the end if the day, she's a human being.
> 
> The website provides approximate processing times. Co allocation is 4-6 weeks and visa processing is one year. Check the immi website.
> 
> Premature ejaculation is okay but being a man is a different thing.



Well, outdated news, CO allocation times is now 7 weeks...for 189..

She was being a troll, one should be intelligent enough to understand and decipher her tone.. 

Also, she should know that people on the line are also "human beings" 

LOL


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

findraj said:


> Well, outdated news, CO allocation times is now 7 weeks...for 189..
> 
> She was being a troll, one should be intelligent enough to understand and decipher her tone..
> 
> ...


The other side humans can't WAIT is all I can sense.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> No, you should learn to fight back and say if you are incapable of providing me answers, please transfer my line to someone else. If he/she is reluctant say, ask your supervisor to come online, I would want to talk to him.
> 
> Listen, no one is begging for grants. They need skilled people and we pay them to serve us so we can come there and boost their economy...in exchange of a lifestyle that our home country cannot provide.
> 
> ...


Well said Raj.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Sim,
could you pls tell me, how your medicals got finalized without getting Co?how did you come to know that thy r fialized as you dont yet hv co?


applied 190 SA, 03-01-13, PCC Korea done, India on its way..CO??


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Is there anyone who has lodged application in 1st wk of Jan???Please share..

Is there anyone from Chennai???


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Hi Sim,
> could you pls tell me, how your medicals got finalized without getting Co?how did you come to know that thy r fialized as you dont yet hv co?
> 
> 
> applied 190 SA, 03-01-13, PCC Korea done, India on its way..CO??


Medicals are handled by health department and once finalized the outcome is made available to the CO. I sent an email to "[email protected]" requesting my medical status and they have confirmed that my medical got finalized.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Medicals are handled by health department and once finalized the outcome is made available to the CO. I sent an email to "[email protected]" requesting my medical status and they have confirmed that my medical got finalized.


Hi, 
How long it will take by health dept to give the outcome?


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi,
> How long it will take by health dept to give the outcome?


 It takes around 1-2 weeks .


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> It takes around 1-2 weeks .


It might take more time than usual if case is reffered.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> It might take more time than usual if case is reffered.


yes, if referred for most cases it will take 2 months. This is real pain, but nothing in our hands.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

thnx sim for immediate reply


----------



## rashi25 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi

Can anyone throw some light as my spouse visa 309 case is in final decision which i received an email from CO on 16th Jan 2013.

How much further time would it take after final decision & what does that mean?

My details are

Application applied on 20 july 2012

CO assigned & Interview conducted on 10 Oct 2012

Additional docs sent on 6th Nov 2012

CO revert on 16th jan 2013 that the case has been sent for final decision

Kindly help me out !!


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Medicals are handled by health department and once finalized the outcome is made available to the CO. I sent an email to "[email protected]" requesting my medical status and they have confirmed that my medical got finalized.


Hi guys,

I tried this yesterday, and today morning I got a mail saying my medicals and my wife's have been received, finalized and linked to my visa application.

I didn't expect a reply so soon, and moreover on a Saturday. Got mail at 9 a.m AST today


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks sim_bangalore, ils2_fly,chandu_799.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I tried this yesterday, and today morning I got a mail saying my medicals and my wife's have been received, finalized and linked to my visa application.
> 
> I didn't expect a reply so soon, and moreover on a Saturday. Got mail at 9 a.m AST today


Congrats man.. Your timeline and mine are quite similar. My meds were also confirmed to be finalised when I mailed them. 
Hope our cases get processed soon. Keep me posted.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I tried this yesterday, and today morning I got a mail saying my medicals and my wife's have been received, finalized and linked to my visa application.
> 
> I didn't expect a reply so soon, and moreover on a Saturday. Got mail at 9 a.m AST today


Excellent, good luck with the Grant. I sent an email to them in 2nd week of Dec and haven't got any response. I will send an email today with more details.


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats man.. Your timeline and mine are quite similar. My meds were also confirmed to be finalised when I mailed them.
> Hope our cases get processed soon. Keep me posted.


Sure man.. But my patience is really being tested


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Excellent, good luck with the Grant. I sent an email to them in 2nd week of Dec and haven't got any response. I will send an email today with more details.


I mentioned my passport number, turn, DOB, and where I did medicals. I also mentioned my wife's details. Did u mention all of this?

The reply was very polite, in fact they asked to contact if I have any other queries. Are these guys working today?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Sure man.. But my patience is really being tested


Same here man. Now that they have 7 weeks time to get Co assigned.. Our 7 weeks would complete on 4th feb


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> I mentioned my passport number, turn, DOB, and where I did medicals. I also mentioned my wife's details. Did u mention all of this?
> 
> The reply was very polite, in fact they asked to contact if I have any other queries. Are these guys working today?


Yes, i did mention all the details this time. Waiting for the response.


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

I did my medicals on Jan 7 and the hospital says that they have uploaded the reports.

Now, how do I know if the medicals were received and finalized by DIAC?

Do I have to upload medical receipts as well?



*ACSApp/Ack(261313)*=23Oct/21Nov||*IELTS*=21Nov||*EOISub/Inv(189,65)*=29Nov/3Dec||*Lodged*=23Dec||*Ack*=23Dec||*Medicals*=7Jan||*PCC*=24Jan||*CO*=:ranger:||*Visa Grant*=?||


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I tried this yesterday, and today morning I got a mail saying my medicals and my wife's have been received, finalized and linked to my visa application.
> 
> I didn't expect a reply so soon, and moreover on a Saturday. Got mail at 9 a.m AST today


Nice, it seems they are responding promptly.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi,

I have a question. My CO sent me the HRI id, beside that I select my panael doctor from my eVisa system from "Organise your health examinations" link. My doctor tried to find my details by my HRI id but could not get that. But he found me in some list, because i chose him as my panel doctor. Even he could found my information by my TRN number too. 

He done my MED and informed me that he got ready of my information ready in the system and could not edit as i use the link "Organise your health examinations" and set few data there.

So, in nutshell they did not use my HRI number I got from my CO. My question...is that okay, or they supposed to use the HRI?

I am a bit confused guys. Please share your experience.

Thanks
loonq


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

loonq said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question. My CO sent me the HRI id, beside that I select my panael doctor from my eVisa system from "Organise your health examinations" link. My doctor tried to find my details by my HRI id but could not get that. But he found me in some list, because i chose him as my panel doctor. Even he could found my information by my TRN number too.
> 
> ...


What is HRI, I took an appointment with my TRN


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> What is HRI, I took an appointment with my TRN


May be another alternative id to TRN. We never heard of this as they didn't find any issue in uploading the med results with TRN.

I don't think it would be a big deal as long as they attach the results to your TRN/Application. Post doc confirmation, check with CO and find out if he can able to see the results.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> What is HRI, I took an appointment with my TRN


Hey Raj buddy, 

where are you? no active posts from you, even a day is a long time.


----------



## Bravo (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi All,

Got CO assigned on Jan 23, 2013. VISA application submitted on Nov 29, 2012 for SI (189).

CO required medical and PCC, given 28 days time period to submit both the documents.


----------



## shaikaslam786 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Bravo,

Did you receive any email from DIAC, once CO has been assigned?

I have submitted my visa (SC 189) application on 6th Dec 2012. still CO is not assigned.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

shaikaslam786 said:


> Hi Bravo,
> 
> Did you receive any email from DIAC, once CO has been assigned?
> 
> I have submitted my visa (SC 189) application on 6th Dec 2012. still CO is not assigned.


mostly we will get CO assigned next week


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi

I have submitted for SI 189 on 13th Dec 2012 and still no feedback. Awaiting for CO allocation.


----------



## shaikaslam786 (Jan 26, 2013)

Dear All,

I could see the allocation time is changed from 5 weeks to 7 weeks from the date of lodgement, updated on DIAC.. my lodgment date is 21st Dec, 2012 so probably 3rd week of Feb 2013 CO could be allocated in my case.

Also see, the document status updated from recommended to required on 17th Jan, 2013... this means CO allocated and he/she did the update accordingly?

I have uploaded all relevant documents except Indian PCC (this is in recommended status), which I have applied now. medical done online... but still medical document type shows recommended... 

need to wait until CO is assigned.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Bravo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got CO assigned on Jan 23, 2013. VISA application submitted on Nov 29, 2012 for SI (189).
> 
> CO required medical and PCC, given 28 days time period to submit both the documents.


Was Co assigned on 23 or he contacted on 23rd?


----------



## Bravo (Jan 22, 2013)

shaikaslam786 said:


> Hi Bravo,
> 
> Did you receive any email from DIAC, once CO has been assigned?
> 
> I have submitted my visa (SC 189) application on 6th Dec 2012. still CO is not assigned.


Yes the CO has sent me an email. Just a matter of days hopefully your CO will soon be assigned.


----------



## Bravo (Jan 22, 2013)

superm said:


> Was Co assigned on 23 or he contacted on 23rd?


Contacted on 23rd by an email in which it is stated that I am your assigned CO and started to evaluate your application.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay. He didn't ask for any docs?


----------



## exxpat (Nov 16, 2012)

Bravo said:


> Contacted on 23rd by an email in which it is stated that I am your assigned CO and started to evaluate your application.


Bravo, did you upload Form 80 in advance or CO hasn't asked about it?

Thanks,


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

HI All,

I also got the invitation for 189 Visa with 60 points and applied my visa on 25th of Jan 2013..

Request you to please share yoru time line for the CO appointmnet after submitting the visa..

If there any category wise allocation of CO..I have assessed as a Mechanical Engineer..

Thanks in Advance....


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

exxpat said:


> Bravo, did you upload Form 80 in advance or CO hasn't asked about it?
> 
> Thanks,



Did u Logged the Visa & got the TRN Number... Plz share once your case officer will get appointed...


----------



## exxpat (Nov 16, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Did u Logged the Visa & got the TRN Number... Plz share once your case officer will get appointed...


Yes i have already lodged on 24th Jan. Medicals, PCC, Form 80, Wife's IELTS and my salary slips are yet to be uploaded.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

exxpat said:


> Yes i have already lodged on 24th Jan. Medicals, PCC, Form 80, Wife's IELTS and my salary slips are yet to be uploaded.




My agent has logged the Visa & uploaded all the documents..
My Medical & PCC is pending which i will submit in next 10 days time...

Lets share once our case office will get appointed & will get any news...

Thanks..


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted for SI 189 on 13th Dec 2012 and still no feedback. Awaiting for CO allocation.


I have also submitted for 189 on 16th Dec 2012 and no feedback yet. Please update when you will get CO for your application. Thanks.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> I have also submitted for 189 on 16th Dec 2012 and no feedback yet. Please update when you will get CO for your application. Thanks.



As per my analysis, they are still assigning COs for first week of december applicants. I dont have a CO yet


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

findraj said:


> As per my analysis, they are still assigning COs for first week of december applicants. I dont have a CO yet


After assigning the CO, how much time they take to grant the Visa.

Is there any category also on which basis they assign the CO...

Like to assign the CO for IT first or Accounts first...


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> After assigning the CO, how much time they take to grant the Visa.
> 
> Is there any category also on which basis they assign the CO...
> 
> Like to assign the CO for IT first or Accounts first...


190- 6 months
189- 12 months

Client Service Charter


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> As per my analysis, they are still assigning COs for first week of december applicants. I dont have a CO yet


But your 7 weeks are over.. aint it?


----------



## nisharg (Jun 21, 2012)

Even I don't have co. I have applied on 6th december.


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

Dear All,

Applied and acknowledged same day 15 Jan and now few of my document status showing Received 

What does it mean?

CO allocated? System Problem? Someone working on documents

just curious

Thanks
Everyone


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

Same thing, I applied the 7th January, and few of my document status showing Received.
I did the medical stuff, it will be send to Australia next week.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> But your 7 weeks are over.. aint it?


yup


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

Much better to get more inputs on this topic


----------



## mhaqs (May 13, 2012)

Anybody on 189, who applied on/after 20th December and got a CO yet? I did, no signs yet. I'm going to do my PCC this week. Sent an email to health.strategies and they declined to comment on the status, saying they're too busy.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

nisharg said:


> Even I don't have co. I have applied on 6th december.


Did you call DIAC?
I believe you would already have CO.
Have you uploaded everything or something is missing from your side?


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi! I have just lodged my visa application 2 days ago, what does the current timelines for assignment of CO look like?


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

LaFleur said:


> Hi! I have just lodged my visa application 2 days ago, what does the current timelines for assignment of CO look like?


DIAC website updated 25 Jan stating allocation of CO within seven weeks for 189 applications


----------



## super (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice to see a thread to track the status of Jan applicants. I have also applied on Jan 17. Seeing the updates from other members in this forum, seems like it will take to get a CO allocated. Let hope for the best.


----------



## ITS27001 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi guys, 
I applied 18 January and got ack on 22th. The same day some of my documents changed their status to received. I asked on some other thread what does it mean and they responded that it may be a reason that a CO got allocated. I plan to call DIAC and ask if it is true or not. 

BTW hope for the best for all


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

ITS27001 said:


> Hi guys,
> I applied 18 January and got ack on 22th. The same day some of my documents changed their status to received. I asked on some other thread what does it mean and they responded that it may be a reason that a CO got allocated. I plan to call DIAC and ask if it is true or not.
> 
> BTW hope for the best for all


Please update us on this thread; reply from DIAC when you execute your plan

Thanks


----------



## nisharg (Jun 21, 2012)

superm said:


> Did you call DIAC?


I tried calling them but, international calling is disabled from my mobile from my phone so was not able to get through. 



superm said:


> I believe you would already have CO.


God bless you. 



superm said:


> Have you uploaded everything or something is missing from your side?


Except PCC, Medicals, and Form 80.
My agent says wait for CO to be allocated for Medicals. I have already completed the PCC and just waiting for CO mail.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

I lodged application on 15 January and received acknowledgement same day.

The status of my documents has never changed. It has always been 'required' except for meds which is recommended. I did my meds on Jan 21 (clinic not eHealth enabled) and expect the Meds to be received at DIAC by now.

Not expecting CO allocation till late Feb / Early March.


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

ITS27001 said:


> Hi guys,
> I applied 18 January and got ack on 22th. The same day some of my documents changed their status to received. I asked on some other thread what does it mean and they responded that it may be a reason that a CO got allocated. I plan to call DIAC and ask if it is true or not.
> 
> BTW hope for the best for all


Its a system generated mail. I ammquiet sure that your co isnot allocated as it takes 4-6 weeks these days


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

Dear jan 2013 applicants

Who ever got their document status changed to received please check the date relatively and confirm whether it is 22 jan 2013 or something else

If it 22 Jan that means it is a system error 

If someone have different date; then one from us need to call DIAC to confirm

Thanks


----------



## exxpat (Nov 16, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Dear jan 2013 applicants
> 
> Who ever got their document status changed to received please check the date relatively and confirm whether it is 22 jan 2013 or something else
> 
> ...


I applied on 24th Jan and same day status of all documents changed to received. I am only left with PCC, Medicals and Wife's IELTS.


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

ITS27001 please update when you are done with phone call to DIAC


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

mhaqs said:


> Anybody on 189, who applied on/after 20th December and got a CO yet? I did, no signs yet. I'm going to do my PCC this week. Sent an email to health.strategies and they declined to comment on the status, saying they're too busy.


Nope...some applicants from early December are still waiting for CO...it takes 7 weeks! I applied on the 17th December...no CO yet... You applied on the same week with me, maybe wair for another 2 weeks


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Nope...some applicants from early December are still waiting for CO...it takes 7 weeks! I applied on the 17th December...no CO yet... You applied on the same week with me, maybe wair for another 2 weeks


FYI

I got email from my CO last week requesting some documents. I applied on 3rd December.


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

UStoAusi said:


> FYI
> 
> I got email from my CO last week requesting some documents. I applied on 3rd December.


Is Payslip necessary? did CO ask for payslip... I dont have pay slip.. I quitted before a year...


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

I applied on 7-Jan
Most of the docs that I uploaded changed status to "Received" on 22-Jan
(except my educational qualifications - eventhough i uploaded that with other docs, its showing as "Required")

If the date is 22-Jan, why is that system error? Whats the source of this info?


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

UStoAusi said:


> FYI
> 
> I got email from my CO last week requesting some documents. I applied on 3rd December.


Congrats!!! hope you will get your grant soon!!


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Is Payslip necessary? did CO ask for payslip... I dont have pay slip.. I quitted before a year...


Yes, they did ask for proof of employment.


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

This is just an analysis because most of the applicant reported the status change on 22 Jan including me.

It happened same as in your case all my work related and charecter checks are received 

Could be some asistance is provided to CO in such a manner or someone need to confirm calling DIAC


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

UStoAusi said:


> Yes, they did ask for proof of employment.


There are lot of docs to proof employment. Could u pls. share exactly which docs were asked for, team and initals of CO.

Thanks


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I would assume the following documents for Proof of Employment.

1. Reference Letter from HR/Supervisor.
2. Offer letter
3. Payslips
4. Form 16 ( Tax Documents)
5. EPF 
6. Bank Statements.

Cant think of anything else...

Maybe if you left the job then 

1.Resignation Letter. 
2. FFS
3. PF Withdrawl / transfer 

All I can think of...


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

findraj said:


> I would assume the following documents for Proof of Employment.
> 
> 1. Reference Letter from HR/Supervisor.
> 2. Offer letter
> ...


Can one submit a signed employment contract with the company?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Also, I am sure all Employment documents including other educational documents and travel documents are verified to the extent the CO wants


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Can one submit a signed employment contract with the company?


Hiya J, 

I dont know the status of your application, maybe if you can update your signature with your timeline, it would help others.

Yes, you can submit the signed employment contrat, but afaik, its no enough, you must be willing to show some pay stubs/ bank account statement or a tax document mentioning you were paid by the Organization/ or the Organization paid Income Tax on your behalf, if the CO asks. 

A combination of such documents would make your papers strong


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

UStoAusi said:


> Yes, they did ask for proof of employment.


for Proof of employment did they specifically ask for pay slip?


----------



## Bravo (Jan 22, 2013)

exxpat said:


> Bravo, did you upload Form 80 in advance or CO hasn't asked about it?
> 
> Thanks,


In the email, Form 80 is attached for filling in and uploading. I have not uploaded earlier.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Now this 7 weeks update is another killer. One who had applied on the 10th Dec had stated last week that he was asked to call again if no CO is allocated in the next 2 weeks. This Australia Day holiday has shorten this week and another weeks wait is too much pressure. 

I guess god is letting all of us learn how to be patient


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Now this 7 weeks update is another killer. One who had applied on the 10th Dec had stated last week that he was asked to call again if no CO is allocated in the next 2 weeks. This Australia Day holiday has shorten this week and another weeks wait is too much pressure.
> 
> I guess god is letting all of us learn how to be patient


Yes that was me, have you tried calling up DIAC recently?


----------



## ITS27001 (Oct 24, 2012)

I didn't get a chance to call DIAC this morning ... sorry folks., 

But I believe this is a system process that some states of our documents has been changed to "received".

Last night I uploaded some of my work experiences letters and payslips and after an hour the status changed to received and the date changed to 28/01/2013.

I cannot imagine that a CO works in DIAC on 4 A.M. 

So there is a system that doing this process. I believe that we have to wait for 7 weeks now for a CO to be allocated... After all there is a saying : PATIENT is my NAME


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

ITS27001 said:


> I didn't get a chance to call DIAC this morning ... sorry folks.,
> 
> But I believe this is a system process that some states of our documents has been changed to "received".
> 
> ...



Good you didnt call today, its a holiday there.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes that was me, have you tried calling up DIAC recently?


Nope. But my agent wrote to them last week and they reverted saying by this week a CO will be assigned to my case. So waiting....


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Nope. But my agent wrote to them last week and they reverted saying by this week a CO will be assigned to my case. So waiting....



Okayy Good Luck, we should all have grants by end of Feb, what do you think?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

findraj said:


> Okayy Good Luck, we should all have grants by end of Feb, what do you think?


At the current rate, I have no hopes anyways the ones who had frontend loaded medicals and all should be fine I guess. Lets wait and see.


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

findraj said:


> Okayy Good Luck, we should all have grants by end of Feb, what do you think?


Hoe so,


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> At the current rate, I have no hopes anyways the ones who had frontend loaded medicals and all should be fine I guess. Lets wait and see.


Mhm, keep your hopes high, you never know you might get the grant this week itself!


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

findraj said:


> Mhm, keep your hopes high, you never know you might get the grant this week itself!


That of course I know for sure wont happen as I have not yet gone for Medicals

Anyway good luck to all of us


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> That of course I know for sure wont happen as I have not yet gone for Medicals
> 
> Anyway good luck to all of us


Can I ask why you havent?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

findraj said:


> Can I ask why you havent?


agent recommended to wait for CO allocation. Now he said if we want we could go for it. But thought of waiting since a weeks time wont make much of a difference. If no CO this week will go for it during the weekend. You know...It gives one second thoughts when an agent says he wouldnt recommend undertaking medicals prior to CO allocation....


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

*CoolD*



ITS27001 said:


> I didn't get a chance to call DIAC this morning ... sorry folks.,
> 
> But I believe this is a system process that some states of our documents has been changed to "received".
> 
> ...


That's a cool analysis and I second you for that.
I too beleive that COs are not waiting for us to upload our docs so that they can instantly approve them

I lodged application on 20/01/13 and have yet to receive Ack. What I could interpret from other posts in this thread is that Ack is happening instantly, unlike a few weeks earlier when it used to take a few days to receive Ack.

Is there anybody else awaiting Ack for lodged application?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> agent recommended to wait for CO allocation. Now he said if we want we could go for it. But thought of waiting since a weeks time wont make much of a difference. If no CO this week will go for it during the weekend.


Ok, but you can look at this way,

Suppose you appear for medicals immediately, the clinic will take some time to upload, say 1 week maximum.

So, when your CO is assigned, he/she doesnt have to ask for medicals. Assuming your meds are finalised immediately, then wooohooo grant is on its way.


Suppose you appear for medicals immediately, and they get referred, it will get your clock ticking for GH approval. There is a backlog of about 2 months, So while waiting for CO, you medicals are on its way to get finalised.

Now if you wait for CO to ask for medicals, the CO would check application thoroughly before he asks for more documents. The list of required documents will get longer plus the medicals, The CO would come to your application at a later stage, even if all your documents are in order.

Purely my own thoughts/ experience, it is not written anywhere that you must go for medicals immediately


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> agent recommended to wait for CO allocation. Now he said if we want we could go for it. But thought of waiting since a weeks time wont make much of a difference. If no CO this week will go for it during the weekend. You know...It gives one second thoughts when an agent says he wouldnt recommend undertaking medicals prior to CO allocation....



I was told the same by my agent but i have decided now that i'll go for PCC and Meds anyway, this wait is way too longer than i anticipated.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Okayy Good Luck, we should all have grants by end of Feb, what do you think?


End of Feb? that's quite far away :O


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

findraj said:


> Ok, but you can look at this way,
> 
> Suppose you appear for medicals immediately, the clinic will take some time to upload, say 1 week maximum.
> 
> ...



Can you please explain what do you mean by Meds being referred/waiting to be GH approved?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> End of Feb? that's quite far away :O


Well, that might be pessimistic as we have observed people getting grants immediately, but too optimistic if you see the timelines on 189 VISA.

Feb end, because Feb is almost here


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Can you please explain what do you mean by Meds being referred/waiting to be GH approved?


Read this 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-medical-results-referred-what-does-mean.html

It means, if the CO needs to investigate more on your medical reports or is not comfortable approving it, he/she may refer it to Global Health/ MoC


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi v_yadav, 

Many health examinations can be cleared by your CO automatically - this is called _local clearance_. However, if your have a medical condition and he is unsure, he'll request a person with medical expertise to give an opinion on your medicals. To quote from http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm: 


> Where a significant health condition has been identified, or you completed your health examinations in certain countries, your health examination reports will be referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for assessment.


Good forum thread on the topic: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-medical-results-referred-what-does-mean.html


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

findraj said:


> Read this
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-medical-results-referred-what-does-mean.html
> 
> It means, if the CO needs to investigate more on your medical reports or is not comfortable approving it, he/she may refer it to Global Health/ MoC



Thanks Man, i overlooked this piece. Appreciate it.
I was told by my agent that it will take around 5 weeks for CO allocation so i wass taking it easy with the process but it seems it might be a longer wait.


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the update ITS27001


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi v_yadav,
> 
> Many health examinations can be cleared by your CO automatically - this is called _local clearance_. However, if your have a medical condition and he is unsure, he'll request a person with medical expertise to give an opinion on your medicals. To quote from http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm:
> 
> ...


Thanks espresso, reading it now ... hope i dont come in that category...but who knows....


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Espressso, any update on your application?


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

What does "Recommended" status under the document list mean?


----------



## ITS27001 (Oct 24, 2012)

Some of items automatically generated by the system. and if you didn't provide any attachment for them the status then shows Recommended.


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

Ya, I suppose its a system generated message and I do have attachments uploaded for which the status message in "Recommended" /



ITS27001 said:


> Some of items automatically generated by the system. and if you didn't provide any attachment for them the status then shows Recommended.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi findraj, 

thanks for asking, but no - we are stuck in the queue just like everybody else . To be fair, I think that the processing centers are doing a great job. The eVisa system is also super convenient despite all the bugs, especially compared to paper-based applications where weeks were lost sending documents and communication back and forth. The downside is that one expects people to reply instantly to emails or electronic communication which puts a lot of pressure on the COs. I for one know that if I answered all my mails immediately (or at all) I would never get any work done . 

All the best and happy waiting, 
Monika


----------



## mhaqs (May 13, 2012)

What bothers me is the fact that the points aren't getting us any priority. People with 60 points are getting CO allocations just the same. Some are event getting their cases finalized before the 70 point ones. 

I was going through the 189 Spreadsheet when I noticed this.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

mhaqs said:


> What bothers me is the fact that the points aren't getting us any priority. People with 60 points are getting CO allocations just the same. Some are event getting their cases finalized before the 70 point ones.
> 
> I was going through the 189 Spreadsheet when I noticed this.


Can you share the 189 spreadsheet link?
Also - points were meant to just define the threshold and then for preference in EOI invites - nothing above that!


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

superm said:


> Can you share the 189 spreadsheet link?
> Also - points were meant to just define the threshold and then for preference in EOI invites - nothing above that!


Activity is going to resume from tomorrow, wish everyone a speedy grant . I am waiting from my friend to scan and send me FBI PCC report, It's finally arrived last week.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

mhaqs said:


> What bothers me is the fact that the points aren't getting us any priority. People with 60 points are getting CO allocations just the same. Some are event getting their cases finalized before the 70 point ones.
> 
> I was going through the 189 Spreadsheet when I noticed this.


lol..

Points are like an ID when getting into a night club. Above 16 you get in and there is no preferential treatment for the 50yr olds once inside.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> lol..
> 
> Points are like an ID when getting into a night club. Above 16 you get in and there is no preferential treatment for the 50yr olds once inside.


Any chance of getting a CO this week for Dec 2nd week applicants?


----------



## mhaqs (May 13, 2012)

tenten said:


> lol..
> 
> Points are like an ID when getting into a night club. Above 16 you get in and there is no preferential treatment for the 50yr olds once inside.


lol, that's a way to put it. 



superm said:


> Can you share the 189 spreadsheet link?
> Also - points were meant to just define the threshold and then for preference in EOI invites - nothing above that!


Linky here:


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Any chance of getting a CO this week for Dec 2nd week applicants?


7 weeks are up for us now. And according to the new timeline from DIAC we should be getting one allocated this week, unless they announce further delays. So I think theres a good chance of getting a CO. Good luck everyone 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> 7 weeks are up for us now. And according to the new timeline from DIAC we should be getting one allocated this week, unless they announce further delays. So I think theres a good chance of getting a CO. Good luck everyone
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


I am desperately waiting....


----------



## Samarth11 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Appreciate if my following queries would be answered at the earliest. I have received invitation on 17th Dec and filed the application on 16th Jan.

1.How much time it generally takes CO to be assigned for new applicants (PCC already done) and where i could verify that CO has been allocated?
2.Can I go ahead for medical in advance with CO allocation?

Thanks in advance.

Sumit


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Samarth11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Appreciate if my following queries would be answered at the earliest. I have received invitation on 17th Dec and filed the application on 16th Jan.
> 
> ...


1. Upto 7 weeks for CO allocation for 189 applicants. CO *may* contact you after allocation. I say 'may'because some have not heard from CO after allocation - all they receive is grant notification.

2. Yes, you may.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

In another 4 hours allocations for Dec should resume after long weekend.


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

for me, i applied on 14 jan and still have not rcvd any ack but i called diac and arranged for my medicals.

i have one query still, what email address i must use to inform diac about newborn baby ? please advice folks


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

for me, i applied on 14 jan and still have not rcvd any ack but i called diac and arranged for my medicals.

i have one query still, what email address i must use to inform diac about newborn baby ? please advice folks


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Use form 1022 to notify DIAC of thr change in circumstances.

Newborn needs passport then you can add them to your application anytime before grant. You need to inform CO as soon as you allocated.

Remember the newborn will also need to undergo medicals.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I am desperately waiting....


I know, we'r in the same boat. Lets just keep our fingers crossed for this week. I have high hopes on this one, surely has to be this one 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

I have finished my medicals.to whom i should br sending the reports bcaz co is not assigned yet?


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

thx tenten

we have done his medical today alongwith our's. doc told us to bring passport and he will file his details on to eHealth.
but i am not sure how to notify diac about this. even if i fill te form you told, where would i need to send it? i know i am playing stupid


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> I have finished my medicals.to whom i should br sending the reports bcaz co is not assigned yet?


The clinic should be uploading it once the results are finalised. You don't need to upload anything right now. 
Once CO is allocated, if he is unable to locate your results, then you would be asked to upload the evidence of your Medicals - the receipts. You can relax for now


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

In kuwait i don't think so they are using ehealth.


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

What's the current date of CO assign for Dec?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

nazz said:


> What's the current date of CO assign for Dec?


Sorry, but I couldn't follow what you are asking?

If you mean the last candidate from Dec to had a CO assigned, then the answer would be 4th Dec Candidate. But there could be a few out there who haven't reported or are not on this forum and already have a CO assigned from 5th Dec or so on.

If you mean, the allocation time frame then the answer is 7 weeks within the application lodgement.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey Guys,

One quick question, I have got Australian work experience but this was not included in my ACS when I applied, is it OK to upload my Australia work experience info?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> One quick question, I have got Australian work experience but this was not included in my ACS when I applied, is it OK to upload my Australia work experience info?


I don't see why it would be necessary to upload that, if you have neither claimed points for it or included in ACS application. 

However, at the same time it wouldn't harm your chances if you were to add any extra documentation.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> I don't see why it would be necessary to upload that, if you have neither claimed points for it or included in ACS application.
> 
> However, at the same time it wouldn't harm your chances if you were to add any extra documentation.


Thanks Ghostride..

Yeah, I know I can't claim any points for this... coz already I have claimed the points and submitted all the docs.. but this will be an added docs w.r.t to australian exp.


----------



## Metrobus (Dec 28, 2012)

I lodged my application on 18th Jan, acknowledged on the same day but still cannot generate the receipt and took a long time to get my letter. What's happened?

Hopefully a CO can be allocated by the end of next month.


----------



## Metrobus (Dec 28, 2012)

I lodged my application on 18th Jan, acknowledged on the same day but still cannot generate the receipt and took a long time to get my letter. What's happened?

Hopefully a CO can be allocated by the end of next month.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Called up today again.. surprisingly there was no background music today and felt better about that...

After 15 mins a guy picked up and said the same standard statement again your application is assigned to Team 2 and soon a CO will assigned from that Team.. due to festive session things got delayed and if you don't get a CO allocated in 2 weeks get back to us we will follow up.....


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Thanks Ghostride..
> 
> Yeah, I know I can't claim any points for this... coz already I have claimed the points and submitted all the docs.. but this will be an added docs w.r.t to australian exp.



no news of CO allocation yet, did anyone called DIAC this morning?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Called up today again.. surprisingly there was no background music today and felt better about that...
> 
> After 15 mins a guy picked up and said the same standard statement again your application is assigned to Team 2 and soon a CO will assigned from that Team.. due to festive session things got delayed and if you don't get a CO allocated in 2 weeks get back to us we will follow up.....


So every time you call up, they tell you about 2 weeks time to follow it up. 

Getting a bit impatient now. If a 5th Dec applicant can't be allocated a CO yet, then when are we going to get one ??? This marks the beginning of 8th week for my application. Feeling a bit hot under the collar now


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Went through the forum some place it says Team 2 is quick and some say they very slow and saw a 60/40 ratio about Team 2 speed up...

Can anyone who was allocated to Team 2 put some light here.....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> So every time you call up, they tell you about 2 weeks time to follow it up.
> 
> Getting a bit impatient now. If a 5th Dec applicant can't be allocated a CO yet, then when are we going to get one ??? This marks the beginning of 8th week for my application. Feeling a bit hot under the collar now


Seriously! I am way too far off from 5th dec ..  
Need help god - give everyone a CO today.. a cool CO to each!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Seriously! I am way too far off from 5th dec ..
> Need help god - give everyone a CO today.. a cool CO to each!


Yeah certainly do need a CO badly now. I don't understand whats going on with them now. Gets so annoying when we call them.

Has anyone else called DIAC ?? I just called them last week or else I would have certainly called them today itself.


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

I feel like saying why are you guys sooo slow when I called them this morning...(-_-'!!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> I feel like saying why are you guys sooo slow when I called them this morning...(-_-'!!


So what did you get to know from them?


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Seriously! I am way too far off from 5th dec ..
> Need help god - give everyone a CO today.. a cool CO to each!


What's the number that we have to call? I'll try calling them now.. Any other tips while calling?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> I was told the same by my agent but i have decided now that i'll go for PCC and Meds anyway, this wait is way too longer than i anticipated.


How are you planning to go about it. I dont have a log in and I have no idea about this "schedule medical examination" link that self applicants talk about. 

How do you plan to go about taking the medicals?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> What's the number that we have to call? I'll try calling them now.. Any other tips while calling?


If you are calling from outside Australia then the number is +61 1300 364 613. Ask them whether or not you have been assigned a CO and if not, by when do they think you'd be assigned one?

Good Luck, keep us posted.


----------



## chiranjeeva (Dec 26, 2011)

Please provide me the contact no. to call....




IELTS=Mar | ACS Sub/Result(261311): 22 Feb | EOI Sub/Invite(189:60) = 15 Oct | Visa App/Ack = 09Nov | Med done/rcvd=17 dec/4 jan| PCC(Ind/Aus) = 1 Dec/4 Jan | CO = ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

[quote =hiranjeeva;1034400]Please provide me the contact no. to call....




IELTS=Mar | ACS Sub/Result(261311): 22 Feb | EOI Sub/Invite(189:60) = 15 Oct | Visa App/Ack = 09Nov | Med done/rcvd=17 dec/4 jan| PCC(Ind/Aus) = 1 Dec/4 Jan | CO = ?[/quote]

Contact number is in post above yours. Best of luck.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> What's the number that we have to call? I'll try calling them now.. Any other tips while calling?


So did u get hold of them? Any updates?

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> So did u get hold of them? Any updates?
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


No man, i was late..I just called 15 minutes back, and was told that the time is up and no operators are currently available..i was connected to Adelaide center...


----------



## chiranjeeva (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you Superm...

Just now contacted DIAC and the updt I rcvd is CO is assigned and my 189 visa application would be updtd accordingly... not sure why they are telling me after I called them..




IELTS=Mar | ACS Sub/Result(261311): 22 Feb | EOI Sub/Invite(189:60) = 15 Oct | Visa App/Ack = 09Nov | Med done/rcvd=17 dec/4 jan| PCC(Ind/Aus) = 1 Dec/4 Jan | CO = ?[/quote]


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

chiranjeeva said:


> Thank you Superm...
> 
> Just now contacted DIAC and the updt I rcvd is CO is assigned and my 189 visa application would be updtd accordingly... not sure why they are telling me after I called them..
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You lodged on 9th November 2012 and now only a CO is allocated?


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

You lodged on 9th November 2012 and now only a CO is allocated? [/QUOTE]

Even I am surprised, 9th Nov 12 getting a CO now.. there are so many people who applied on 3rd and got the CO... and many who applied in the end of Nov '12 and got the grant too...


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

chiranjeeva said:


> Thank you Superm...
> 
> Just now contacted DIAC and the updt I rcvd is CO is assigned and my 189 visa application would be updtd accordingly... not sure why they are telling me after I called them..
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Can update us on the team you are allocated too? and CO initials?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> If you are calling from outside Australia then the number is +61 1300 364 613. Ask them whether or not you have been assigned a CO and if not, by when do they think you'd be assigned one?
> 
> Good Luck, keep us posted.


The working day in Adelaide is over without much movement in terms of CO allocation, lets hope for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## umesh (Jul 3, 2011)

i had also applied on 17th January... but waiting for CO..... Hopefully it would allocate ASAP...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

chiranjeeva said:


> Thank you Superm...
> 
> Just now contacted DIAC and the updt I rcvd is CO is assigned and my 189 visa application would be updtd accordingly... not sure why they are telling me after I called them..
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Did they tell you when was CO allocated?
As it should have been allocated before X-mas holidays going by 5 week thing at that time!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

tenten said:


> The working day in Adelaide is over without much movement in terms of CO allocation, lets hope for a better day tomorrow.


My hopes for this week are fading away. This is totally pathetic - to update the website and change the allocation time from 5 weeks to 7 weeks and still not be able to allocate COs in 8 weeks. I WILL call the DIAC tomorrow and will make my feelings known !!!!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> My hopes for this week are fading away. This is totally pathetic - to update the website and change the allocation time from 5 weeks to 7 weeks and still not be able to allocate COs in 8 weeks. I WILL call the DIAC tomorrow and will make my feelings known !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


exactly, I had high hopes in terms of the processing - but lately things were really slow. Yeah, I know that Oz has fast process and all - but based on that fast process only we had our hopes built up, and now things seem dead slow! 
Common DIAC - show your magic!


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All,

Today i have filled my case for the 189 Visa Application and got my TRN Number after making the payment.

Please confirm me how can i track my case againt my TRN Number....

Should i go for medicals or i should wait for the request from the CO ....

Thanks ..


----------



## chiranjeeva (Dec 26, 2011)

Did they tell you when was CO allocated?
As it should have been allocated before X-mas holidays going by 5 week thing at that time![/QUOTE]

No they didn't. Instead he told it was already assigned but when I checked with him that its NOT reflecting in the app, he told it wud b updtd soon.. no timeframe given


----------



## maddxx25 (Apr 16, 2012)

[/QUOTE]


chiranjeeva said:


> Did they tell you when was CO allocated?
> As it should have been allocated before X-mas holidays going by 5 week thing at that time!
> 
> No they didn't. Instead he told it was already assigned but when I checked with him that its NOT reflecting in the app, he told it wud b updtd soon.. no timeframe given


I think its maybe because of the medicals/xmas break happening at around the same time? Good luck to you for getting a grant soon.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i have filled my case for the 189 Visa Application and got my TRN Number after making the payment.
> 
> ...


Go for meds asap to shorten the delay time!
To track - login at this page to see the status and upload your documents:
link: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Guys!!!!

According o 189 Spread sheet:
I think Today (29-Jan-2013) Co has been allocated for 8th December.
please can anyone confirm this!!!!!!!!


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

Best of luck to everyone for tomorrow.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> Hey Guys!!!!
> 
> According o 189 Spread sheet:
> I think Today (29-Jan-2013) Co has been allocated for 8th December.
> please can anyone confirm this!!!!!!!!


sheet's link?


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

superm said:


> sheet's link?


Check This Out
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## nisharg (Jun 21, 2012)

I got mail from CO today. He is asking for Medicals and PCC. 

I have applied on 6th Dec.

Team 33 Brisbane.

My net is down, I may not be quick in replies. 

Best of luck to all.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

nisharg said:


> I got mail from CO today. He is asking for Medicals and PCC.
> 
> I have applied on 6th Dec.
> 
> ...


Which visa n what r initials of ur CO..... MINE is VL team 33


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

nisharg said:


> I got mail from CO today. He is asking for Medicals and PCC.
> 
> I have applied on 6th Dec.
> 
> ...


Good Luck!!


----------



## nisharg (Jun 21, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Which visa n what r initials of ur CO..... MINE is VL team 33


I did mention CO. Anyway Team 33, Brisbane GSM

Visa 189


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

Do we need to upload photographs as well?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

fwmonger said:


> Do we need to upload photographs as well?


no need.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

nisharg said:


> I got mail from CO today. He is asking for Medicals and PCC.
> 
> I have applied on 6th Dec.
> 
> ...


Good, i guess others will here the similar news soon


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

superm said:


> Go for meds asap to shorten the delay time!
> To track - login at this page to see the status and upload your documents:
> link: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Thanks Superm..

My all the documents are uploaded by my agent and he has shared the TRN Number with me along with the payment receipt.

When i have discussed with my Agent for the Medical than he said that it is possible once i will get some number from DIAC ..

So will go for the PCC first by next week and should wait for the medicals as suggested by my agent..

Thnaks ...


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Superm,

Plz share your timeline..when you have applied the Visa for Australia...


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

nisharg said:


> I got mail from CO today. He is asking for Medicals and PCC.
> 
> I have applied on 6th Dec.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------

Hi Nisharg,

Even I have applied on 6th Dec, did not receive any email from CO..

I have already done my medicals (ehealth) and uploaded UK PCC, waiting for Indian PCC to receive from PSK.

Then I need to call and check with DIAC regarding the status.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

NIP said:


> ----------------------------------
> 
> Hi Nisharg,
> 
> ...



Best of Luck guys....
Hope your case move fast & we are also in que...........lane:lane:lane:


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

is it the right link to track the application status with TRN Number....

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

nisharg said:


> I got mail from CO today. He is asking for Medicals and PCC.
> 
> I have applied on 6th Dec.
> 
> ...


Congrats man... you still have to go for meds and pcc ?
Best of luck!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> Plz share your timeline..when you have applied the Visa for Australia...


hi.. I applied 189 on 17th Dec - med and pcc done! All details in my signature below.


----------



## akazemis (Feb 3, 2012)

No problem guys, since DIAC has updated its website and expressed that CO would be allocated within 7 weeks from lodging app.
I've lodge on Dec 13,2012. no case officer yet, but not anxious.


----------



## S58cRenu (Dec 29, 2012)

Ananditesh,

I made the same mistake. No. the correct link is 
w*w.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

nisharg said:


> I got mail from CO today. He is asking for Medicals and PCC.
> 
> I have applied on 6th Dec.
> 
> ...


Good luck bro


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

S58cRenu said:


> Ananditesh,
> 
> I made the same mistake. No. the correct link is
> w*w.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login



I dont have the Log in Password as my agent has filled the application & he is having the password for this stage........

Any other process to check the application status..


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

nisharg said:


> I got mail from CO today. He is asking for Medicals and PCC.
> 
> I have applied on 6th Dec.
> 
> ...


Good luck mate, may u receive the grant soon so that the CO can look onto the nxt candidate 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Kevin_ind (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I applied for visa 189 on 28th Nov 2012 and I got the acknowledgement on the same day. However, I am still awaiting CO. I have uploaded all documents including PCC and Med.
After lot of struggle to find an email ID to contact DIAC, I ended up calling DIAC on 5th Jan 2013. The agent who attended my call said that my case has been assigned to a CO on 2nd Jan 2013 and the CO might contact me if they need any additional documents from my end. She also mentioned that 5 weeks (CO allocation time) is just indicative and it doesn’t guarantee that a case will be assigned a CO in 5 weeks.
Some of my questions are
1.	I just wanted to know if there are others awaiting CO even after 8 weeks from the data of visa application.
2.	I came across several blogs where people have been assigned CO within 5 weeks. Do DIAC prioritize the CO allocation on any parameter other than the Visa type and date of lodgment?
3.	Should I do anything else apart from waiting PATIENTLY ?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

NIP said:


> ----------------------------------
> 
> Hi Nisharg,
> 
> ...


The CO is probably allocated for you. Its just that these guys seem to get in touch with their applicants only when they need additional documents, or to inform them of visa outcome.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

raaj said:


> thx tenten
> 
> we have done his medical today alongwith our's. doc told us to bring passport and he will file his details on to eHealth.
> but i am not sure how to notify diac about this. even if I fill the form you told, where would i need to send it? i know i am playing stupid


You aren't playing stupid. Before CO allocation there is no communication channel to someone dealing with your case. You could fill in the form and wait for CO allocation. Once CO is allocated, you email the form explaining the changed circumstances.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Kevin_ind said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for visa 189 on 28th Nov 2012 and I got the acknowledgement on the same day. However, I am still awaiting CO. I have uploaded all documents including PCC and Med.
> After lot of struggle to find an email ID to contact DIAC, I ended up calling DIAC on 5th Jan 2013. The agent who attended my call said that my case has been assigned to a CO on 2nd Jan 2013 and the CO might contact me if they need any additional documents from my end. She also mentioned that 5 weeks (CO allocation time) is just indicative and it doesn’t guarantee that a case will be assigned a CO in 5 weeks.
> ...


Hi. It is the 8th week ongoing for me after my application. Still haven't been assigned a CO at all.

But yours is pretty unusual, coz you got a CO assign on the 2nd Jan which means its almost been 28 days and you haven't heard back anything from the CO regards any request or something. I would say wait till next week and if still you don't hear anything, call the DIAC and ask how can you get in touch with the CO (they might be able to give you the email address). Have you uploaded everything ?


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

Another case of inconistency. Now they are not even open until 9 Central time and close by 4 central. Guess they are hiding from anxious callers who are waiting for CO.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Another case of inconistency. Now they are not even open until 9 Central time and close by 4 central. Guess they are hiding from anxious callers who are waiting for CO.


Do you mean you tried calling them?


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

I tried this morning but well when I heard they changed their call centre timings I gave up and thought better wait for CO than wait for a rep to come online.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

I called up thrice since 22nd, 25th & 29th Jan and been given the same statement by the rep that a CO will be assigned soon and if you don't, get back to us in 2 weeks we will follow up with them... So gave up calling from Yesterday.. and will wait until 5th Feb to complete 2 weeks time to see if don't get a CO till then will call up and follow up with them...

Anyone there who got allocated a CO this week?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

melbdream said:


> I tried this morning but well when I heard they changed their call centre timings I gave up and thought better wait for CO than wait for a rep to come online.


Are you going to give them another call??

If yes, please update us and then I''ll follow it up with another call.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Are you going to give them another call??
> 
> If yes, please update us and then I''ll follow it up with another call.


Started losing hopes on this week too.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Started losing hopes on this week too.


Have you tried calling them???? If you haven't yet been assigned a CO then surely the rest of us are doomed !


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Have you tried calling them???? If you haven't yet been assigned a CO then surely the rest of us are doomed !


you called?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Have you tried calling them???? If you haven't yet been assigned a CO then surely the rest of us are doomed !


Based on my previous interactions with DIAC reps and the updates from other folks in this forum, i decided it's not worth to call them again in near future. So I am only counting on App status and waiting for email from CO.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> you called?


Just dialled in now. Hopefully, they pick it up within next 25 mins or my lunch break would finish.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> you called?


Sorry, couldn't get through and had to hang up as my lunch break was over. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Sorry, couldn't get through and had to hang up as my lunch break was over. Will try again tomorrow.


For those of that have uploaded all docs including PCC and MEDS - it may take a while to learn of CO allocation as the COs will be busy assessing the applications.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> you called?


Have you tried at all?


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Any hopes on CO allocation this week for Dec 2nd week applicants ?????
Waiting period is driving me crazy


----------



## nisharg (Jun 21, 2012)

NIP said:


> ----------------------------------
> 
> Hi Nisharg,
> 
> ...



Best of luck NIP. Even I tried calling DIAC but never able to reach them due to some issue with my ISD calling.


----------



## nisharg (Jun 21, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats man... you still have to go for meds and pcc ?
> Best of luck!


PCC is done. I just have to complete meds. thanks. I hope you get co soon.


----------



## nisharg (Jun 21, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Good luck mate, may u receive the grant soon so that the CO can look onto the nxt candidate
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum



I am sure your wish will come true.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Where is the moderator of this Thread? findRaj? what should we do now with DIAC? should we ask their senior manager to give us an explanation? I m missing you buddy  com on..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Where is the moderator of this Thread? findRaj? what should we do now with DIAC? should we ask their senior manager to give us an explanation? I m missing you buddy  com on..


I am not the moderator of the thread lol..I only started it

You cant do anything with DIAC, its your patience level that you have to do something about.

I am in Europe holidaying with family for 3 weeks, so yeah not bothered at the moment. If CO calls me I will talk, if not I will get back and then call up..Surely 3 weeks will show some progress...

There is a difference between patience level and taking crap level. I usually dont take the latter even from my own CEO..

Thanks for missing me i feel totally privileged


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

Update from my side just got a mail from my agent. I HAVE BEEN ALLOCATED CO:clap2::clap2::clap2:

I wanted to give you all this news so as to keep your hopes up, I have been following this thread and today could feel everyone is going down. Please keep patience they are moving for sure.

As you can see in my signature, I have applied for 190 on 8.1.2013, CO is allocated today ie 30.1.2013, CO allocated is SK Team 2.

She has asked for PCC, medicals, etc. long mail but did not read it yet because wanted to update here first so as to boost everyone

Regards,


----------



## haq82 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Congrats!*

Good Luck brother ...  :clap2:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Update from my side just got a mail from my agent. I HAVE BEEN ALLOCATED CO:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


Great news!!! Good Luck!!


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I too have been allocated a CO, Name Alex ALLAN from team 33 Brisbane. Hope he is a good CO.

I have been asked to do medicals and submission of PCC and spouse language proficiency were requested. I will be going for medicals this week.

Seems like things have started to move.

All the best guys...For the ones who have done medicals and all I am sure the grants will start flowing by the end of the week.


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Congrats Sunny27 & Sameera207!!! Sunny I envy you, that CO allocation was really quick  Sorry bro

We too applied on 8th Dec. Hope to have it assigned it in days...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I too have been allocated a CO, Name AA from team 33 Brisbane. Hope he is a good CO.
> 
> ...


Sameera, please remove the name of the CO please put initials only


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I too have been allocated a CO, Name Alex ALLAN from team 33 Brisbane. Hope he is a good CO.
> 
> ...


All the best Sameera!!! :clap2::clap2: Did the CO ask for Form 80? or have you front-uploaded it?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I too have been allocated a CO, Name Alex ALLAN from team 33 Brisbane. Hope he is a good CO.
> 
> ...


Congrats - finally things seem to roll on.. You have not loaded pcc and spouse proof?
Best of luck with remaining things.. and hope that your CO free up soon


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Update from my side just got a mail from my agent. I HAVE BEEN ALLOCATED CO:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


Congrats - 190 guys do have a good edge here.
Best of luck with the rest - please update with what all is asked from you!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I too have been allocated a CO, Name Alex ALLAN from team 33 Brisbane. Hope he is a good CO.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. Yeah get the meds done quickly, and hopefully u'll have a GRANT soon.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Congrats Sunny27 & Sameera207!!! Sunny I envy you, that CO allocation was really quick  Sorry bro
> 
> We too applied on 8th Dec. Hope to have it assigned it in days...


Sunny is a 190 applicant and we've already seen that they are allocated COs faster than the 189 applicant. 
Hopefully, you get a CO assigned tomorrow itself.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

VVV said:


> All the best Sameera!!! :clap2::clap2: Did the CO ask for Form 80? or have you front-uploaded it?


Have front end loaded it


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

findraj said:


> Sameera, please remove the name of the CO please put initials only


How do i do that Edit button is no longer there


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Congrats mate. Yeah get the meds done quickly, and hopefully u'll have a GRANT soon.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Ghostride. you have moved to the front end of the CO waiting que  You will get one this week I feel  All the best :clap2:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats - finally things seem to roll on.. You have not loaded pcc and spouse proof?
> Best of luck with remaining things.. and hope that your CO free up soon


Yes good news!

I think CO is having issues viewing documents, which is why they ask again even if you have uploaded...

Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Can someone tell me how to edit my post? The edit button is no longer there


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> How do i do that Edit button is no longer there


There must be a "Edit" button next to "Reply with Quote" ..Check once more


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

findraj said:


> There must be a "Edit" button next to "Reply with Quote" ..Check once more


Its no longer there for that post


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Its no longer there for that post


Leave it then


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Isnt there a way to at least delete it?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Isnt there a way to at least delete it?


Send a messsage to Shel or IDK log out and log in maybe you can see the Edit button


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Isnt there a way to at least delete it?


Hi Sameera,

First of all COngrats for CO allocation. I do not think we can delete the posted threads, i have tried the same and did not succeed....Leave it and proceed with rest of the things. Your grant will be soon...

What is the document status in your Visa Application and what is the status of the documents which you uploaded? Is there any changes noticed?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Its no longer there for that post


EDIT button is there for just 10-15 min.
After that only MODS can help.. 
@MODS - please help Sameera remove CO name in his post on previous page!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

*For all* - 
Please post details and updates on the *189 sheet*:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> EDIT button is there for just 10-15 min.
> After that only MODS can help..
> @MODS - please help Sameera remove CO name in his post on previous page!


You are right..


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> Hi Sameera,
> 
> First of all COngrats for CO allocation. I do not think we can delete the posted threads, i have tried the same and did not succeed....Leave it and proceed with rest of the things. Your grant will be soon...
> 
> What is the document status in your Visa Application and what is the status of the documents which you uploaded? Is there any changes noticed?


Thanks buddy.

Have no access to the log in as I m going through an agent.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> Ghostride. you have moved to the front end of the CO waiting que  You will get one this week I feel  All the best :clap2:


Thx for the wish mate, but we still have some 8th Dec applicants waiting. Hope for the best though 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Thx for the wish mate, but we still have some 8th Dec applicants waiting. Hope for the best though
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum



Comeon man, DIAC never said that they would allocate CO date wise..Its just random depending on Skill Code/ CO availability and all..

Just be chronic positive!


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Thx for the wish mate, but we still have some 8th Dec applicants waiting. Hope for the best though
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Well I'm happy to see fellow mates getting a CO/Grant..all the best folks, hope you all get a grant soon


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Comeon man, DIAC never said that they would allocate CO date wise..Its just random depending on Skill Code/ CO availability and all..
> 
> Just be chronic positive!


Yup positive but rationally! CO allocation has to be sub-class & date wise, or else it wouldn't make any sense. And my skill code is same as some others waiting who have applied before me. So as much as I wish your words to be true, there still is a thin line between fantasies and factuality... Hope we do get a CO allocated in these two days. Good luck

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Well I'm happy to see fellow mates getting a CO/Grant..all the best folks, hope you all get a grant soon


If u are referring to me, then m sorry to say that I havent been allocated a CO yet! But yeah m as glad as u to see our fellow applicants receiving grants/COs. although I still don't believe the DIAC is back in full swing yet.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yup positive but rationally! CO allocation has to be sub-class & date wise, or else it wouldn't make any sense. And my skill code is same as some others waiting who have applied before me. So as much as I wish your words to be true, there still is a thin line between fantasies and factuality... Hope we do get a CO allocated in these two days. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Mhm, I think there are more logics or probably none at all..Wish you all the luck man...I am not in a rush right now, but yh grant is welcome..


----------



## parism (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi All,

I applied on 6th Dec and got CO yesterday. He has basically requested for my FBI USA PCC and medicals. HE also doesnt seem to have got any documentation for my dependents. So all my dependent documentation has been requested again.
I have organised for medicals this friday 1st feb and have checked with FBI for my PCC and they have said that the PCC is complete and they are preparing for shipping. Hope to get the PCC and medicals sorted in the next few weeks. ..
fingers crossed..


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> If u are referring to me, then m sorry to say that I havent been allocated a CO yet! But yeah m as glad as u to see our fellow applicants receiving grants/COs. although I still don't believe the DIAC is back in full swing yet.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


My friend got the grant today(189). She applied on 4th Dec and din`t receive any email from CO earlier.


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Update from my side just got a mail from my agent. I HAVE BEEN ALLOCATED CO:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...



Congrats and best wishes for a quick grant on your application


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> My friend got the grant today(189). She applied on 4th Dec and din`t receive any email from CO earlier.



Thats what I want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grats to your friend


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Mhm, I think there are more logics or probably none at all..Wish you all the luck man...I am not in a rush right now, but yh grant is welcome..


I, however, do happen to be in a rush - am flying to India next saturday, 9th feb. If I don't get a grant by then, things start to go complex. So, yeah grant is certainly more than welcome. Good luck mate.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

parism said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied on 6th Dec and got CO yesterday. He has basically requested for my FBI USA PCC and medicals. HE also doesnt seem to have got any documentation for my dependents. So all my dependent documentation has been requested again.
> I have organised for medicals this friday 1st feb and have checked with FBI for my PCC and they have said that the PCC is complete and they are preparing for shipping. Hope to get the PCC and medicals sorted in the next few weeks. ..
> fingers crossed..


Congrats mate, hope u get a Grant soon. Good luck

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> I, however, do happen to be in a rush - am flying to India next saturday, 9th feb. If I don't get a grant by then, things start to go complex. So, yeah grant is certainly more than welcome. Good luck mate.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Yh


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> My friend got the grant today(189). She applied on 4th Dec and din`t receive any email from CO earlier.


Thx for the update, Sim. I'll take that as an encouraging step forward for all of us and wish that we get Grants by nxt week.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey all,

I went for medicals on Monday... and today the link for Organize your health disappeared... But only for Main applicant, not for the dependents..

What to do ?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

timus17 said:



> Hey all,
> 
> I went for medicals on Monday... and today the link for Organize your health disappeared... But only for Main applicant, not for the dependents..
> 
> What to do ?


Wait till tomorrow, u may find all of it disappear.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I went for medicals on Monday... and today the link for Organize your health disappeared... But only for Main applicant, not for the dependents..
> 
> What to do ?


Any update on CO?


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

timus17 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I went for medicals on Monday... and today the link for Organize your health disappeared... But only for Main applicant, not for the dependents..
> 
> What to do ?


I think still your dependents MEDS need to be upload by medical doctor.

Congratulation to them who got grant and CO allocated.

I am still waiting, applied 189 on Dec 6th


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I went for medicals on Monday... and today the link for Organize your health disappeared... But only for Main applicant, not for the dependents..
> 
> What to do ?


Same in my case...went for medicals on 22nd...disappeared for me...not for my spouse...enquired in the hospital...they confirmed having uploaded both results


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> My friend got the grant today(189). She applied on 4th Dec and din`t receive any email from CO earlier.


wow.. hope this picks up more speed!
C'mon DIAC - way to go.. !


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Same in my case...went for medicals on 22nd...disappeared for me...not for my spouse...enquired in the hospital...they confirmed having uploaded both results


they sometimes say that without even checking - tell them that you are not seeing change online and ask them to check again! This also happened with my case - on first call they said all loaded. When I called again - they mentioned they are having issues uploading it for wifey!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Any update on CO?


No.. no sign of CO..


I called Sadhu vaswani medical center, the receptionist din't even asked TRN number, She said wait for 4 days from your medical date. She said we have not yet uploaded medicals for anyone from 28th Jan medical date..

I told the lady, that i can see link got disappeared for the main applicant, she said, your medicals are not yet uploaded...


never mind... I would get to know if there is an issue in few days.. What worst can happen is, that my grant would be delayed which would cost me 100K INR more... as I have to any how travel to australia some where in may for 2-3 days... and then return back and get the grant and finally move permanently.

But we can't do much here...


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

superm said:


> they sometimes say that without even checking - tell them that you are not seeing change online and ask them to check again! This also happened with my case - on first call they said all loaded. When I called again - they mentioned they are having issues uploading it for wifey!


I double checked with the lady at the desk & also the medical doctor. The doctor informed that recently there was a software change from eVisa to eMedical. She remembered me n wifey's name as well. The reports have been uploaded on eMedical under my TRN number. It might take 3-4 days for the reports to get linked in eVisa.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> I double checked with the lady at the desk & also the medical doctor. The doctor informed that recently there was a software change from eVisa to eMedical. She remembered me n wifey's name as well. The reports have been uploaded on eMedical under my TRN number. It might take 3-4 days for the reports to get linked in eVisa.



When did you went for medicals ? you went on 22nd? right ? so its already 8 days..


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> When did you went for medicals ?


On the 22nd Jan..btw have already emailed to [email protected]. Hoping to get updates soon


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> No.. no sign of CO..
> 
> 
> I called Sadhu vaswani medical center, the receptionist din't even asked TRN number, She said wait for 4 days from your medical date. She said we have not yet uploaded medicals for anyone from 28th Jan medical date..
> ...


Well, dont worry, the snag would definitely be cleared...Just pray they are not referred...Try to contact health strategies after a week of uploading..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Well, dont worry, the snag would definitely be cleared...Just pray they are not referred...Try to contact health strategies after a week of uploading..


Yeah.. Thanks Findraj...

I was not happy with the medical center experience.. But still I want to keep a big smile on my face           just to keep negativity away...

:rapture:

A big hiiiii to everyone in this forum and to people in Australia..


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Thx for the update, Sim. I'll take that as an encouraging step forward for all of us and wish that we get Grants by nxt week.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Hope so.


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Same in my case...went for medicals on 22nd...disappeared for me...not for my spouse...enquired in the hospital...they confirmed having uploaded both results


Even my dependant's have not disappeared. I also called the hospital, our doctor also confirmed that he uploaded the reports. Then I e-mailed health strategies to find out about the status and they said that our meds were finalised and linked to our visa apps for the CO to view. So I think this is the normal procedure if all of ours are the same.


----------



## zakavath_sydney (Dec 28, 2012)

How do we come to know whether CO assigned or not ? becoz in online it only shows Inprogress as the status ..........pls let me know


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

zakavath_sydney said:


> How do we come to know whether CO assigned or not ? becoz in online it only shows Inprogress as the status ..........pls let me know


I suppose we get mail from CO either intimating us or requesting additional documents. But i have not received any mails so far... Called up DIAC and checked last week.. then they said CO has been allocated....


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Congrats Sunny27 & Sameera207!!! Sunny I envy you, that CO allocation was really quick  Sorry bro
> 
> We too applied on 8th Dec. Hope to have it assigned it in days...


Hey Ankit no worries I am sure you will get your CO soon. 

Tell me from which hospital did you do the medicals? I am planning to go for it on the weekend.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> I am not the moderator of the thread lol..I only started it
> 
> You cant do anything with DIAC, its your patience level that you have to do something about.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your vacation


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

The CO asked for the following:

1.PCC
2.Medicals
3.Evidence of work experience- Payslips,work reference letter.
4.Bank Statement for last 10 years.
5.Form 80.

Thank you all for the wishes My best wishes to everyone waiting for CO/grants.

But I am yet to get the PCC and going for medicals this weekend, one of the downsides of having a agent, he did not believe that we can go for medicals before CO allocation, can you imagine? Anyway did not want to fight with him. Planning to tell them to become members of this forum once I get the VISA so that they can learn the VISA process and provide better services to others.

Regards,


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> My friend got the grant today(189). She applied on 4th Dec and din`t receive any email from CO earlier.


Great news, i think we will surely see some traction this week.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The CO asked for the following:
> 
> ...


Better not to use agent at all. If you are able to secure invitation means you can handle these things on your own. Also it's less work, less anxiety doing on our own


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

For those of you that did your medicals but the link to "organise..." is still there - when you click on the link you see the two forms still requested or only one of them?
Earlier today we did our medicals. Links to organise medicals for me and my wife are still there but inside there is a reference to form 26EH only, seems 160EH is uploaded. Also my childrens links disappeared too...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

permutation said:


> For those of you that did your medicals but the link to "organise..." is still there - when you click on the link you see the two forms still requested or only one of them?
> Earlier today we did our medicals. Links to organise medicals for me and my wife are still there but inside there is a reference to form 26EH only, seems 160EH is uploaded. Also my childrens links disappeared too...


I would say dont depend too much on eVisa updates.
Since the evisa system may not be updated immediately, you can also mail this address - [email protected] to know whats happening regarding the medicals

You can drop a mail at: [email protected] (after a week when meds was done)
with details:
TRN
DOB
NAME
Passport#
And ask *if meds are received and are finalised?*
They should reply with in a week with ans.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

I have dropped the mail on this Monday. Just waiting for Saturday to get the response. Yeah, most of the people said it will take 5 days to get the reply from them.

-Rams


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Guys..
Got the grant mail today.....
got approval..... I thought you guys would like to know.
Nobody asked form 80 or any other forms. And even co was not even assigned...Got direct grant mail after applying on 3rd december...........Feeeling I'm in top of world........
mandeep


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> Hi Guys..
> Got the grant mail today.....
> got approval..... I thought you guys would like to know.
> Nobody asked form 80 or any other forms. And even co was not even assigned...Got direct grant mail after applying on 3rd december...........Feeeling I'm in top of world........
> mandeep


Congratulations. Surely a good news to hear for rest of us. Enjoy the great moment.


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Congratulations. Surely a good news to hear for rest of us. Enjoy the great moment.


chandu_799. We both applied at same date. So we both looking after each other progress. I did call diac on 22nd january and they told me that medical is finalized and co is assessing the document. And he'll contact if he needs anything...
I hope you are also going to get grant mail directly if you have uploaded already....
Good luck for your grant


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> chandu_799. We both applied at same date. So we both looking after each other progress. I did call diac on 22nd january and they told me that medical is finalized and co is assessing the document. And he'll contact if he needs anything...
> I hope you are also going to get grant mail directly if you have uploaded already....
> Good luck for your grant


Thanks, i hope so. Not in really hurry though, let them take their own sweet time. But I don't mind getting it this week or the next .


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

chandu_799 said:


> Thanks, i hope so. Not in really hurry though, let them take their own sweet time. But I don't mind getting it this week or the next .


Sweet answer. 
The inpatients here go thru extreme levels when replying back. 
I'm proud of you.


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> Hi Guys..
> Got the grant mail today.....
> got approval..... I thought you guys would like to know.
> Nobody asked form 80 or any other forms. And even co was not even assigned...Got direct grant mail after applying on 3rd december...........Feeeling I'm in top of world........
> mandeep


Congrats dude


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> Hi Guys..
> Got the grant mail today.....
> got approval..... I thought you guys would like to know.
> Nobody asked form 80 or any other forms. And even co was not even assigned...Got direct grant mail after applying on 3rd december...........Feeeling I'm in top of world........
> mandeep


congrats!
Hope to see many many more grants in this and next week!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> congrats!
> Hope to see many many more grants in this and next week!


Hello Superm,


I was going through your post... I found that your medicals were finalized...

Could you please let me know how did you came to know about medicals finalized? Did you dropped a mail to health strategies ? If yes, then after how many days after going for medicals ?

Also is your application having dependents? I mean spouse/parents?


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> Hi Guys..
> Got the grant mail today.....
> got approval..... I thought you guys would like to know.
> Nobody asked form 80 or any other forms. And even co was not even assigned...Got direct grant mail after applying on 3rd december...........Feeeling I'm in top of world........
> mandeep


Congrats Mandeep


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> Hi Guys..
> Got the grant mail today.....
> got approval..... I thought you guys would like to know.
> Nobody asked form 80 or any other forms. And even co was not even assigned...Got direct grant mail after applying on 3rd december...........Feeeling I'm in top of world........
> mandeep


Many Congratulations mate :clap2::clap2::clap2:

That is awesome news. Hope you thoroughly enjoy your grant.lane:


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz Mandeep   All the very best for the move


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

congo mandeep


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The CO asked for the following:
> 
> ...


Hi, Didn't you upload the work reference related docs? Or is it that the CO can't see it in the system? Anyways, All the best mate, Hope you get the golden mail soon lane:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> Hi Guys..
> Got the grant mail today.....
> got approval..... I thought you guys would like to know.
> Nobody asked form 80 or any other forms. And even co was not even assigned...Got direct grant mail after applying on 3rd december...........Feeeling I'm in top of world........
> mandeep



Congratulations , Happy for you , good luck on the move.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> Hi Guys..
> Got the grant mail today.....
> got approval..... I thought you guys would like to know.
> Nobody asked form 80 or any other forms. And even co was not even assigned...Got direct grant mail after applying on 3rd december...........Feeeling I'm in top of world........
> mandeep


Congrats Mandeep..


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hey Ankit no worries I am sure you will get your CO soon.
> 
> Tell me from which hospital did you do the medicals? I am planning to go for it on the weekend.


Thanks Sunny! You need to do it from Ruby Hall Clinic in Pune. Thats the only 1 in Pune. Using the Organize health checkup link, choose Ruby Hall Clinic & submit your application online to generate a referral letter. Take a print of this letter with you while going. This reduces the manual effort required to fill forms at the Medical Centre. Also just 1 photograph is required. If you are taking the ref letter, forms 26EH & 160EH are not required to be filled or submitted.

At Ruby Hall its building 5, Floor 1. Timings are 12-3. Better to go on weekday as Saturdays its huge rush. Be there early around 11.30am.
Contact No: 020-66455242

Btw, the link disappeared for my wife also today. Received an acknowledgement mail & number from Health Strategies also. Hopefully that gets sorted I believe.

Best Luck!


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

mandeepps said:


> Hi Guys..
> Got the grant mail today.....
> got approval..... I thought you guys would like to know.
> Nobody asked form 80 or any other forms. And even co was not even assigned...Got direct grant mail after applying on 3rd december...........Feeeling I'm in top of world........
> mandeep



Congrats!!!!! even i have not received any mails from CO yet.... hopefully get sum mail soon


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Congrats Mandeep


thanks ashish. best of luck for your speedy grant. Are you waiting for your pcc. 
Asking because you applied before me as per your signature...


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Congrats!!!!! even i have not received any mails from CO yet.... hopefully get sum mail soon


Hopefully you should be next one to get grant if you have uploaded all documents already....best of luck


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations , Happy for you , good luck on the move.


thanks Findraj....good reminder ..now I've to get hold of all my contacts in linkedin to get job in australia....
My company in us is applying my green card....But if I get good job in australia then I would just leave this company.....Green card takes like more than 10 years....But I would miss US life though.....


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Many Congratulations mate :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> That is awesome news. Hope you thoroughly enjoy your grant.lane:


Yup...I'm enjoying...thanks ghostride....I understand ...it is very frustrating to wait...when you submit all your documents and there is nothing pending from your side. And then you just wait....
just remain patient and according to my calculations you should get grant before feb20...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> thanks Findraj....good reminder ..now I've to get hold of all my contacts in linkedin to get job in australia....
> My company in us is applying my green card....But if I get good job in australia then I would just leave this company.....Green card takes like more than 10 years....But I would miss US life though.....


Oh well, I think I understand what you are feeling right now, moving anywhere from USA is not easy, and having a green card always has an advantage, well lets hope things turn out fine for you and family.. Good luck on job hunt, you will be missing some good chunk of snow in Australia..Rest, American brands are everywhere in the world, so not much of a deal


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Thanks Sunny! You need to do it from Ruby Hall Clinic in Pune. Thats the only 1 in Pune. Using the Organize health checkup link, choose Ruby Hall Clinic & submit your application online to generate a referral letter. Take a print of this letter with you while going. This reduces the manual effort required to fill forms at the Medical Centre. Also just 1 photograph is required. If you are taking the ref letter, forms 26EH & 160EH are not required to be filled or submitted.
> 
> At Ruby Hall its building 5, Floor 1. Timings are 12-3. Better to go on weekday as Saturdays its huge rush. Be there early around 11.30am.
> Contact No: 020-66455242
> ...



Hi Ankit,
Can you please elaborate on the acknowledgement mail & number that you say you received from Health Strategies? I also did my medicals from Ruby Hall but haven't received any such mail.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello Superm,
> 
> 
> I was going through your post... I found that your medicals were finalized...
> ...


You can drop a mail at: [email protected]
with details:
TRN
DOB
NAME
Passport#

And ask *if meds are received and are finalised?*

They should reply with in a week with ans. I provided above info for both me and wifey - they mentioned both are finalized!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> You can drop a mail at: [email protected]
> with details:
> TRN
> DOB
> ...


I havent a mail today, but went thrice accidentally, hope they dont consider as spam, also I received a read receipt for all three of [email protected] read it (L.C denotes Initials)

I dont know if he/she will respond or not.

Any suggestion?

I mentioned 
TRN, passport number, Dob and name of applicant...I just want to know if they are referred or not


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi, Didn't you upload the work reference related docs? Or is it that the CO can't see it in the system? Anyways, All the best mate, Hope you get the golden mail soon lane:


Thanks VVV, Good luck to you as well


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Ankit,
> Can you please elaborate on the acknowledgement mail & number that you say you received from Health Strategies? I also did my medicals from Ruby Hall but haven't received any such mail.


Hi DeeDeee, the ack mail is received in response to the email I sent to [email protected] ... It contains a reference number for this interaction with HS. Thats it. You wouldn't receive this email by default from Ruby Hall anyhow. To verify if your docs have been uploaded you can contact the visa medicals section @ Ruby Hall. The direct number is as below:

Ruby Hall Visa Medicals : 020-66455242
Medical Doctor: 020-66455681

Btw, did your Meds link disappear on your application? When did you go do the meds?


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Thanks Sunny! You need to do it from Ruby Hall Clinic in Pune. Thats the only 1 in Pune. Using the Organize health checkup link, choose Ruby Hall Clinic & submit your application online to generate a referral letter. Take a print of this letter with you while going. This reduces the manual effort required to fill forms at the Medical Centre. Also just 1 photograph is required. If you are taking the ref letter, forms 26EH & 160EH are not required to be filled or submitted.
> 
> At Ruby Hall its building 5, Floor 1. Timings are 12-3. Better to go on weekday as Saturdays its huge rush. Be there early around 11.30am.
> Contact No: 020-66455242
> ...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Hi DeeDeee, the ack mail is received in response to the email I sent to [email protected] ... It contains a reference number for this interaction with HS. Thats it. You wouldn't receive this email by default from Ruby Hall anyhow. To verify if your docs have been uploaded you can contact the visa medicals section @ Ruby Hall. The direct number is as below:
> 
> Ruby Hall Visa Medicals : 020-66455242
> Medical Doctor: 020-66455681
> ...


I never received any response with a reference number mentioned in it...and I mailed them twice now

-.-


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> I never received any response with a reference number mentioned in it...and I mailed them twice now
> 
> -.-


This is excerpt of the mail recd from them. I had mailed them on 29th Jan 7pm.

From: "HealthStrategies_NoReply" <health.[email protected]>
Date: Jan 31, 2013 9:40 AM
Subject: Health Strategies - New Incident Notification
To: <my email ID>

Thank you for your recent contact with Health Strategies.

Your request related to:

Other: TRN #: <My TRN #> | <My Name> & <Wife Name>| Medicals Status

Has been created and assigned to the appropriate Second Level Resolver for action.

Your Reference number for this contact is: IM######

Enquiries will generally be answered by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship within 48 hours. Queries which we identify as urgent, will, however, receive a quicker response.


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Hi DeeDeee, the ack mail is received in response to the email I sent to [email protected] ... It contains a reference number for this interaction with HS. Thats it. You wouldn't receive this email by default from Ruby Hall anyhow. To verify if your docs have been uploaded you can contact the visa medicals section @ Ruby Hall. The direct number is as below:
> 
> Ruby Hall Visa Medicals : 020-66455242
> Medical Doctor: 020-66455681
> ...


Hi Ankit,
I went for my medicals on 17th Dec. Did not receive any mail from Ruby Hall. However, on calling them i came to know that the medicals for me and my husband were uploaded within a week and i can see that the "organise medical" link has also disappeared from my application . But the problem is, I mailed health strategies twice to find out if my meds were finalized and both times they replied saying that they cannot comment, GH can and it's better that I do not contact the GH directly since they are busy. I still went ahead and mailed the GH, they replied saying that all such queries should be directed to the CO  So right now it seems there is no way for me to know the status of my medicals unless a CO is allocated.....and going by the current rate of CO allocation God knows when that'll be...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Ankit,
> I went for my medicals on 17th Dec. Did not receive any mail from Ruby Hall. However, on calling them i came to know that the medicals for me and my husband were uploaded within a week and i can see that the "organise medical" link has also disappeared from my application . But the problem is, I mailed health strategies twice to find out if my meds were finalized and both times they replied saying that they cannot comment, GH can and it's better that I do not contact the GH directly since they are busy. I still went ahead and mailed the GH, they replied saying that all such queries should be directed to the CO  So right now it seems there is no way for me to know the status of my medicals unless a CO is allocated.....and going by the current rate of CO allocation God knows when that'll be...



You are right I didnt have a response from them but yes this seems the case with me as well


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

findraj said:


> You are right I didnt have a response from them but yes this seems the case with me as well


There have been people who have mailed health strategies before/after me and have got a proper response. Ankit has even got an ack mail...I dont understand why they are refusing to answer some of us!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> There have been people who have mailed health strategies before/after me and have got a proper response. Ankit has even got an ack mail...I dont understand why they are refusing to answer some of us!!


Yes you care right, if the volume is too much then maybe not reply to anyone, how come some get replies and we dont


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> thanks ashish. best of luck for your speedy grant. Are you waiting for your pcc.
> Asking because you applied before me as per your signature...


I got the PCC but me medical is referred on Jan 7th


----------



## Suraj Thomas (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey everyone I did my medical for the 189 visa on the 4th of Jan 2013 at Medibank Solutions in Canberra. They emailed the results to me through mail but I have not seen any update on my visa application, i.e. "organize medicals" link has not disappeared. What do you suggest I do?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I am going to call tomorrow 6 AM IST Lets hope for the best, will keep you guys updated


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

findraj said:


> I am going to call tomorrow 6 AM IST Lets hope for the best, will keep you guys updated


Yes please, i'm thinking of doing the same...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> I am going to call tomorrow 6 AM IST Lets hope for the best, will keep you guys updated


Hopefully you get a response stating you have been already assigned a CO !!!


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

*CO got Assigned from Brisbane Team 33*

I applied my Visa on 30 Dec,2012.I got mail from my CO on 25 Jan,2013.I have a question and mailed to CO , still waiting for reply from CO.

:ranger::ranger:


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> I applied my Visa on 30 Dec,2012.I got mail from my CO on 25 Jan,2013.I have a question and mailed to CO , still waiting for reply from CO.
> 
> :ranger::ranger:


Do you mind specifying which subclass did you apply for - 189 or 190???


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> I applied my Visa on 30 Dec,2012.I got mail from my CO on 25 Jan,2013.I have a question and mailed to CO , still waiting for reply from CO.
> 
> :ranger::ranger:


Congrats on getting CO.. 
your's is 190 visa?
please post your timelines


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> I am going to call tomorrow 6 AM IST Lets hope for the best, will keep you guys updated


Update the us after your call. M gonna make sure I speak to them tomorrow as well (even if it takes 1 hr this time). :boxing:


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

Ghostride said:


> Do you mind specifying which subclass did you apply for - 189 or 190???


My husband applied for 189 with me and my kid as members involved.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Suraj Thomas said:


> Hey everyone I did my medical for the 189 visa on the 4th of Jan 2013 at Medibank Solutions in Canberra. They emailed the results to me through mail but I have not seen any update on my visa application, i.e. "organize medicals" link has not disappeared. What do you suggest I do?


you can ask DIAC's health strategies for medical status, here's the link with details of the same.

Hope its already finalized.
Best of luck.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hopefully you get a response stating you have been already assigned a CO !!!


Hope so! If not me atleast you should have a CO


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

superm said:


> Congrats on getting CO..
> your's is 190 visa?
> please post your timelines


Its my husband applied for 189 with me and my daughter as members.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Hope so! If not me atleast you should have a CO


Nah mate, as much as I need it ASAP, you should really be getting one allocated sooner - you applied first. I wouldn't mind if we both get one allocated


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> Its my husband applied for 189 with me and my daughter as members.


Wow Srimathy! That's good news...You applied end December and you got a CO by end January...So many of us who applied during 8th to 25th Dec are yet to get COs...Congratz and all the best!:clap2:


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> Its my husband applied for 189 with me and my daughter as members.


Are you sure he applied on 30th Dec???? You mean your husband lodged/submitted an online 189 visa application on the 30th Dec 2012 itself?????

Sorry if am over stressing the date, but everyone else including me have applied weeks before 30th Dec and still are waiting for a glimpse of CO, so just wanted to make sure. BTW what questions did you mail to the CO (if you don't mind) ?


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

VVV said:


> Wow Srimathy! That's good news...You applied end December and you got a CO by end Janaury...So many of us who applied during 8th to 25th Dec are yet to get COs...Congratz and all the best!:clap2:


Thanks but there was a problem we applied with 60 points but they calculated as 65 points and asked for australan education qualfication documents first.We have not selected australian ducation , so my agent asked me to send mail to CO about this.So upto to CO to decide whether to proceed further or ask me to apply for EOI again by refunding my money back.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> Thanks but there was a problem we applied with 60 points but they calculated as 65 points and asked for australan education qualfication documents first.We have not selected australian ducation , so my agent asked me to send mail to CO about this.So upto to CO to decide whether to proceed further or ask me to apply for EOI again by refunding my money back.


Oh ok. That does make a bit of sense, still quite baffling as to whether it is a CO or a DIAC operator/responder. 

Anyways, Good Luck ! Hope you have it sorted out soon enough. Keep us posted.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> Hi Guys..
> Got the grant mail today.....
> got approval..... I thought you guys would like to know.
> Nobody asked form 80 or any other forms. And even co was not even assigned...Got direct grant mail after applying on 3rd december...........Feeeling I'm in top of world........
> mandeep


Congrats mandeepps!!!! :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

Ghostride said:


> Are you sure he applied on 30th Dec???? You mean your husband lodged/submitted an online 189 visa application on the 30th Dec 2012 itself?????
> 
> Sorry if am over stressing the date, but everyone else including me have applied weeks before 30th Dec and still are waiting for a glimpse of CO, so just wanted to make sure. BTW what questions did you mail to the CO (if you don't mind) ?


yes he applied on 30 , dec.EOI submitted on 12 Nov,2012.Got invitation on 16 Nov,2012.Everything went smooth but got a shock once my CO asked us australian educaitonal qualification , but we have not selected that questions when submitting the application.So we have mailed to CO about this.Still waiting for the reply.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Update the us after your call. M gonna make sure I speak to them tomorrow as well (even if it takes 1 hr this time). :boxing:


Yup, good luck


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Ghost, findraj, superm etc etc, do you guys think then we also perhaps have COs...I mean Srimathy who has applied on Dec 30th has got a CO by end Jan...do you think we have COs working on our applications? Especially for findraj and Ghost who applied in the second week of Dec?


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

superm said:


> I would say dont depend too much on eVisa updates.
> Since the evisa system may not be updated immediately, you can also mail this address - [email protected] to know whats happening regarding the medicals
> 
> You can drop a mail at: [email protected] (after a week when meds was done)
> ...


Thanks for the info Superm. Sent email this morning. You got a reply from them?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Thanks for the info Superm. Sent email this morning. You got a reply from them?



They are very moody right now, someone got a reply in 8 hours, someone said 5 days, someone got a reference number as acknowledgement saying they will get back in 48 hours some are not getting responses even after 10 days

Its been 2 weeks since I sent a mail and today I shot another mail


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> Ghost, findraj, superm etc etc, do you guys think then we also perhaps have COs...I mean Srimathy who has applied on Dec 30th has got a CO by end Jan...do you think we have COs working on our applications? Especially for findraj and Ghost who applied in the second week of Dec?


No, I don't think so (we could but a very remote possibility). We'll have to ask Srimathy whether the CO approached them or did they mail to the DIAC first. If they mailed the DIAC, then the response could have been from an operator. But ofcourse, all this is hypothetical. Anyways, hope for the best !!!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> yes he applied on 30 , dec.EOI submitted on 12 Nov,2012.Got invitation on 16 Nov,2012.Everything went smooth but got a shock once my CO asked us australian educaitonal qualification , but we have not selected that questions when submitting the application.So we have mailed to CO about this.Still waiting for the reply.


So after applying on the 30th Dec 2012, did the CO directly emailed you first or did you email the DIAC ?


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

Ghostride said:


> So after applying on the 30th Dec 2012, did the CO directly emailed you first or did you email the DIAC ?


Yes got mail from CO fomr Brisbane Team 33 , he is an indian i guess his name seems like that.So any suggestion or quesitons he asked to send to a mail mentioned in his signature.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

VVV said:


> Ghost, findraj, superm etc etc, do you guys think then we also perhaps have COs...I mean Srimathy who has applied on Dec 30th has got a CO by end Jan...do you think we have COs working on our applications? Especially for findraj and Ghost who applied in the second week of Dec?


Well, if CO is assigned ans he still not viewing our case, is a worse situation than not being assigned a CO at all..I think Sri applied on 30th November...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> Ghost, findraj, superm etc etc, do you guys think then we also perhaps have COs...I mean Srimathy who has applied on Dec 30th has got a CO by end Jan...do you think we have COs working on our applications? Especially for findraj and Ghost who applied in the second week of Dec?


BTW I am an alive human being (homosapien), LOL. Hope you don't creep someone out by referring to me as 'ghost' !


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Waw! Thats super dooper quick! Congrats
Now,i wish everyone of us who applied before 30th of december will get the grant soon!!!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> Yes got mail from CO fomr Brisbane Team 33 , he is an indian i guess his name seems like that.So any suggestion or quesitons he asked to send to a mail mentioned in his signature.


Oh good. Hey Sri, could you do me a favour - would you be able to look up the Application Date in the 189 acknowledgement letter that you received ? Thanks.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Well, if CO is assigned ans he still not viewing our case, is a worse situation than not being assigned a CO at all..I think Sri applied on 30th November...


I have to concur with you on this one !


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

Ghostride said:


> Oh good. Hey Sri, could you do me a favour - would you be able to look up the Application Date in the 189 acknowledgement letter that you received ? Thanks.


I applied on 29th night UAE time, got acknowledgement on 30 Dec,2012.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Yikes, I am sorta mad right now   

I had long forecasted and told it doesnt depend on your application date, it probably depends upon the ANZCO and the Case Officer available..


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> I applied on 29th night UAE time, got acknowledgement on 30 Dec,2012.


Hmmm that makes it a bit complicated . Thanks a lot for the information Sri. I hope you get a resolution for the issue soon and everything proceeds well.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Thanks for the info Superm. Sent email this morning. You got a reply from them?


yup got the +ve reply..


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> I applied on 29th night UAE time, got acknowledgement on 30 Dec,2012.



You lucky mate:clap2: .Congrats for getting a CO and hope you get your grant soon.I have applied on 14 dec still no sign of CO  .I can understand concern of Ghost and Findraj as we all have applied way before 30 dec and still waiting and this waiting period is driving us all crazy


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I am feeling trolled right now


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

May be first thing that is checked is - if your points do add up as per your skills and qualification.
After that we are put on CO waiting list.. thoughts?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yikes, I am sorta mad right now
> 
> I had long forecasted and told it doesnt depend on your application date, it probably depends upon the ANZCO and the Case Officer available..


No I still don't support this theory. Can never really depend upon the ANZSCO.

Could very well be that after a primary inspection the DIAC found some fundamental docs missing from her app and thus requested it during the initial stage. Then this could also imply that we all may have already passed initial assesment. I may very well be wrong, but can't really see any other logical reason beyond this.


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

findraj said:


> Yikes, I am sorta mad right now
> 
> I had long forecasted and told it doesnt depend on your application date, it probably depends upon the ANZCO and the Case Officer available..


I have to agree with you with this one Findraj!
My friend WHO applied on the 11th of december under ANZCO for medical(doctor) received the grant letter today at 1647hrs...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> May be first thing that is checked is - if your points do add up as per your skills and qualification.
> After that we are put on CO waiting list.. thoughts?


Yup, thats exactly what m thinking as well.


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Two months over no mail from CO yet..... not even a single date change or status change ...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> I have to agree with you with this one Findraj!
> My friend WHO applied on the 11th of december under ANZCO for medical(doctor) received the grant letter today at 1647hrs...


Do you know what subclass he applied for ? - 189 or 190?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Two months over no mail from CO yet..... not even a single date change or status change ...


You may be as close to your Grant as tomorrow ! So dont worry and cheer up


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> BTW I am an alive human being (homosapien), LOL. Hope you don't creep someone out by referring to me as 'ghost' !


OK, got ya Homosapien


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Do you know what subclass he applied for ? - 189 or 190?


He applied for 189...with 65 points


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> No I still don't support this theory. Can never really depend upon the ANZSCO.
> 
> Could very well be that after a primary inspection the DIAC found some fundamental docs missing from her app and thus requested it during the initial stage. Then this could also imply that we all may have already passed initial assesment. I may very well be wrong, but can't really see any other logical reason beyond this.


You may be right, but imagine you are DIAC HR Employee and want to hire Case Officers for the huge load of applications. So what you do next, you try to give adverts about "Work with DIAC" Qualifications......Roles and Responsibilities and bla bla

Ofcourse you would choose some from accounting field some from engineering field some from medical field.

All those from accounting field are called Team 1 Brisbane. So the applications are sorted and all people who applied under certain ANZSCO would be under Team 1 Brisbane.

Then they get sorted like maybe 10 applications to each CO. depending on the number of applications. So once the CO finishes finalising 10 applications he/she will get more from the next slot.

I believe that Case Officers are skilled enough to weed out rogue applications.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> He applied for 189...with 65 points


And are you sure that he applied on the 11th of Dec???? Did he hear from a CO at all?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

interesting turn of events..


----------



## viky99 (Jan 31, 2013)

Do we get an acknowledgement email or an auto-response from Health strategies for the enquiry?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

viky99 said:


> Do we get an acknowledgement email or an auto-response from Health strategies for the enquiry?


Nope!


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> And are you sure that he applied on the 11th of Dec???? Did he hear from a CO at all?


He never heard anything from CO...they never ask for form 80,etc... Ghostride,i am sure you got CO allocated to you!!! Call them up tomorow!


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

findraj said:


> They are very moody right now, someone got a reply in 8 hours, someone said 5 days, someone got a reference number as acknowledgement saying they will get back in 48 hours some are not getting responses even after 10 days
> 
> Its been 2 weeks since I sent a mail and today I shot another mail


Thanks for the info Findraj. Lets us share info if & when we get any reply.


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yikes, I am sorta mad right now
> 
> I had long forecasted and told it doesnt depend on your application date, it probably depends upon the ANZCO and the Case Officer available..


I second that. Applied 4th Dec.


----------



## theunderdog (Nov 22, 2012)

After submission of visa why does the list of documents show

Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)	- Required 
Even when I have not claimed points for education in australia?

rest of the documents are in received state and what does received me is CO allocated?

Thanks,
theunderdog


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Even for me the same. Also, I have submited my form 80 also, it still shows the link. 

If your status shows Recieved means, yes your co already allocated. By the way did you submitted your medicals before CO asked?

-Rams


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> There have been people who have mailed health strategies before/after me and have got a proper response. Ankit has even got an ack mail...I dont understand why they are refusing to answer some of us!!


I got the same standard reply as well. We have to be one of them to understand the logic


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

theunderdog said:


> After submission of visa why does the list of documents show
> 
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)	- Required
> Even when I have not claimed points for education in australia?
> ...


We too face the same problem , we did not answered australian qualification , but CO asked us the docs for Asutralian education, so we have mailed him about this.Waiting for the reply.My agent told me its a technical fault.They can asked us to apply new EOI or proceed with the same.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> We too face the same problem , we did not answered australian qualification , but CO asked us the docs for Asutralian education, so we have mailed him about this.Waiting for the reply.My agent told me its a technical fault.They can asked us to apply new EOI or proceed with the same.


If it's a technical glitch or their mistake then they shouldn't ask for new EOI.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> thanks ashish. best of luck for your speedy grant. Are you waiting for your pcc.
> Asking because you applied before me as per your signature...


Congratulations mandeep - your *are* on top of the world!!!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Interesting day indeed. Started off on a high with mandeeps'grant - then went all downhill from there: unanswered emails, wrong points allocated, suspicious ANZCO based criteria... this all makes good ingredients for a TV soapie.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

tenten said:


> Interesting day indeed. Started off on a high with mandeeps'grant - then went all downhill from there: unanswered emails, wrong points allocated, suspicious ANZCO based criteria... this all makes good ingredients for a TV soapie.


better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> If it's a technical glitch or their mistake then they shouldn't ask for new EOI.


Even In My eVisa login I can see the below two types mentioned as recommended.

Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of 
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of 

I did not claim for it and never selected these option while filling the visa application.
Does any one has same situation? Please reply..


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Mathew26 said:


> Even In My eVisa login I can see the below two types mentioned as recommended.
> 
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
> ...


I too have the same situation... But my agent said not to worry since we have not claimed....and it is just recommended and not required....


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

Its 31st Jan no sign of CO! I had said to myself will be back to check e-visa end of Jan since its 5 weeks now so I was thinking 3 more weeks but from the updates of guys who applied first week of Dec and no CO yet..., I am going to be back end March unless an email pops into my husbands account.  praying for miracles!


----------



## medso (Jan 7, 2013)

ashish.kundan said:


> I got the PCC but me medical is referred on Jan 7th



Hey Ashish,

Where did you do your meds? coz i too am from blore and did my meds in Fortis. Were you expecting it or you just got to know when you asked for status from health.strategies.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

medso said:


> Hey Ashish,
> 
> Where did you do your meds? coz i too am from blore and did my meds in Fortis. Were you expecting it or you just got to know when you asked for status from health.strategies.


I did medical from elbit. First, hospital called me for additional test after 10 days. Then after few days of additional test I asked CO about the status. Within a day I got reply that my medical is reffered and dependents medicals are finalised. According to his email my medical is only between me and grant .


----------



## lcristobal (Jan 16, 2013)

shabanasafa said:


> I too have the same situation... But my agent said not to worry since we have not claimed....and it is just recommended and not required....


Me too.

I didn´t claim for any australian qualification or work experience, but it is just recommended not required. I believe we won't have any problem with that.

Days passes really slow, right?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

lcristobal said:


> Me too.
> 
> I didn´t claim for any australian qualification or work experience, but it is just recommended not required. I believe we won't have any problem with that.
> 
> Days passes really slow, right?


Guys what you see on the evisa portal is just a generic upload section, it isn't case specific. So regardless of the points u've claimed for, that template will always be the same.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> You may be right, but imagine you are DIAC HR Employee and want to hire Case Officers for the huge load of applications. So what you do next, you try to give adverts about "Work with DIAC" Qualifications......Roles and Responsibilities and bla bla
> 
> Ofcourse you would choose some from accounting field some from engineering field some from medical field.
> 
> ...


Once i call them today, I'll enquire about the criterion for CO allocation. I believe, they should be having a straight forward answer for us.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> He never heard anything from CO...they never ask for form 80,etc... Ghostride,i am sure you got CO allocated to you!!! Call them up tomorow!


Will do so today. Would be good if we already have one assigned !

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## viky99 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Once i call them today, I'll enquire about the criterion for CO allocation. I believe, they should be having a straight forward answer for us.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


You are very right Ghostrider. I called them yesterday for the third time (earlier calls were one each in the previous two weeks) and it was the same response. 'There has been a surge in the number of applications and it is taking time. you should have a CO assigned within a week or so.'

On two occassions, I was not even asked my TRN. I also enquired about the criteria and they said the application lodgement date was the sole criteria.

Wish you luck do post your experience.

Thanks.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

viky99 said:


> You are very right Ghostrider. I called them yesterday for the third time (earlier calls were one each in the previous two weeks) and it was the same response. 'There has been a surge in the number of applications and it is taking time. you should have a CO assigned within a week or so.'
> 
> On two occassions, I was not even asked my TRN. I also enquired about the criteria and they said the application lodgement date was the sole criteria.
> 
> ...


Thanks for confirming and passing on the update to us. BTW whats your application date ?


----------



## maddxx25 (Apr 16, 2012)

Alright, I called up DIAC, got through in just 5 minutes. The guy told me that they are assigning CO for people who applied till 12-15th December this week, and the rest ones would be assigned next week. However as per this forum, I dont see much consistency in the statement he made. So another week gone by, and the wait continues.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

maddxx25 said:


> Alright, I called up DIAC, got through in just 5 minutes. The guy told me that they are assigning CO for people who applied till 12-15th December this week, and the rest ones would be assigned next week. However as per this forum, I dont see much consistency in the statement he made. So another week gone by, and the wait continues.


Did they say the candidates between 12-15th Dec ? Then what about the previous ones - like me of 10th Dec ? 

M going to make a call soon and will post the updates as well.


----------



## maddxx25 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Did they say the candidates between 12-15th Dec ? Then what about the previous ones - like me of 10th Dec ?
> 
> M going to make a call soon and will post the updates as well.


Sorry i meant till 12-15th.. so I hope you have been assigned one already.. good luck bro


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

maddxx25 said:


> Sorry i meant till 12-15th.. so I hope you have been assigned one already.. good luck bro


Hi Maddxx,

Thanks for the info.. even I called up yest. and was told that soon you will get a CO.. since you have been allocated to a Team in Adelaide (Team 2).. So might get today or tomorrow... and I guess the wait continues....


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

maddxx25 said:


> Alright, I called up DIAC, got through in just 5 minutes. The guy told me that they are assigning CO for people who applied till 12-15th December this week, and the rest ones would be assigned next week. However as per this forum, I dont see much consistency in the statement he made. So another week gone by, and the wait continues.


Thanks for the updates.


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> I have to agree with you with this one Findraj!
> My friend WHO applied on the 11th of december under ANZCO for medical(doctor) received the grant letter today at 1647hrs...


Hi, I applied as doctor on 1/12/12. I have been working as doctor in Australia for last 5 years.

On inquiry I was told, I am allocated CO on 17/1/13, but no contact from CO yet. So I doubt that theory.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Finally, CO contacted me today morning requesting for additional documents. I just sent him the requested list.

Team2 Adelaide, CO Initials: JS

Docs Requested: 
1) FBI Clearance for both though my wife never travelled outside India. I told him the same.
2) Birth Certificate
3) PCC from India

one wait is over and another one started...


----------



## Blissful (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Thanks for all these posts which has been helpful to each and everyone in some way. I have been reading these posts.
Today, I have been granted 189 :clap2::clap2: after a long wait :ranger:
My Details are as follows:
EOI submitted: 17th nov
ANZCO: 261312
Invitation Received: 3rd December '12on 65 points
Applied/Ack: 3rd December'12 
long wait but all the documents were updated on 3rd december
Medicals done: 21st April 2012 (so new medicals were not required)
Finally got a grant today. Was not contacted by the Case officer
Granted visa by JS- Adelaide Team 2.
All those in lines for first two weeks of December, the grant or case officer contact is just on the way...


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Finally, CO contacted me today morning requesting for additional documents. I just sent him the requested list.
> 
> Team2 Adelaide, CO Initials: JS
> 
> ...


hi Chandu
this is my co who gave me approval yesterday. His name is Jamie.
He gave me approval without contacting me. good luck dude..
mandeep


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

maddxx25 said:


> Sorry i meant till 12-15th.. so I hope you have been assigned one already.. good luck bro


Thanks for the update mate. I am about to start my call, hopefully can get through to an operator.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Blissful said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for all these posts which has been helpful to each and everyone in some way. I have been reading these posts.
> Today, I have been granted 189 :clap2::clap2: after a long wait :ranger:
> ...


Great news buddy. My case was assigned to the same CO. Hope, he will be quick in granting the visa.


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

Blissful said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for all these posts which has been helpful to each and everyone in some way. I have been reading these posts.
> Today, I have been granted 189 :clap2::clap2: after a long wait :ranger:
> ...


this guy jamie is very cool...he gave me approval yesterday...and now to you...
He is a star.....I've same timelines as you.....When are you leaving for australia...
lane:lane:


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Guys what you see on the evisa portal is just a generic upload section, it isn't case specific. So regardless of the points u've claimed for, that template will always be the same.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum



Thanks Gostride for the clarification..


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> hi Chandu
> this is my co who gave me approval yesterday. His name is Jamie.
> He gave me approval without contacting me. good luck dude..
> mandeep


Yes, the same guy. Let's see if he want to Grant this week or the next.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Finally, CO contacted me today morning requesting for additional documents. I just sent him the requested list.
> 
> Team2 Adelaide, CO Initials: JS
> 
> ...



That's a good news that a CO from Team 2 Adelaide is assigned to you.. same for me Team 2 Adelaide & waiting for CO... hopefully I too get the same CO.... after he finishes yours.. and all the best for your grant...


----------



## Blissful (Feb 1, 2013)

mandeepps said:


> this guy jamie is very cool...he gave me approval yesterday...and now to you...
> He is a star.....I've same timelines as you.....When are you leaving for australia...
> lane:lane:


I already live in Australia :cheer2:


----------



## srikarasu (Jan 10, 2013)

I have applied on Dec 14th and got ack same day. Called DIAC, waited for 10 mins. They took the TRN and said allocation not yet done. Allocation for the next week is over and i can expected to be allocated in coming week and also said 7 weeks timeframe is the indicative number. I hope, atleast by next week CO will be allocated.


----------



## srikarasu (Jan 10, 2013)

Is anyone around december 2nd week timeframe have CO allocated?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Guys, so I just got off the phone with DIAC. And its not so good news, I am afraid.
The operator seemed to be pretty knowledgeable and knew what she was saying. She said that I haven't been allocated a CO yet and informed it would be nearly 2-3 weeks more. Right now, as per her, they are looking at cases from the 1st week of December. 

Furthermore, she confirmed that the only criterion for the CO allocation is the Date of Lodgement and the priority level (subclass).


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Finally, CO contacted me today morning requesting for additional documents. I just sent him the requested list.
> 
> Team2 Adelaide, CO Initials: JS
> 
> ...



Congrats mate for CO . Hope you get your grant ASAP.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Blissful said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for all these posts which has been helpful to each and everyone in some way. I have been reading these posts.
> Today, I have been granted 189 :clap2::clap2: after a long wait :ranger:
> ...


Congrats.. Throw a party.. :clap2:


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> That's a good news that a CO from Team 2 Adelaide is assigned to you.. same for me Team 2 Adelaide & waiting for CO... hopefully I too get the same CO.... after he finishes yours.. and all the best for your grant...


CO Initials??


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> CO Initials??


I said CO is not allocated yet, but the application is with Team 2 from 22nd Jan, hopefully after finishing yours he will take mine...


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, so I just got off the phone with DIAC. And its not so good news, I am afraid.
> The operator seemed to be pretty knowledgeable and knew what she was saying. She said that I haven't been allocated a CO yet and informed it would be nearly 2-3 weeks more. Right now, as per her, they are looking at cases from the 1st week of December.
> 
> Furthermore, she confirmed that the only criterion for the CO allocation is the Date of Lodgement and the priority level (subclass).


It may not take that long but definitely not within a week. Good luck mate. We should be good as long as they "move the needle".


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> I said CO is not allocated yet, but the application is with Team 2 from 22nd Jan, hopefully after finishing yours he will take mine...


I wish so. who knows some one might be already assigned.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Blissful said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for all these posts which has been helpful to each and everyone in some way. I have been reading these posts.
> Today, I have been granted 189 :clap2::clap2: after a long wait :ranger:
> ...


Many Congratulations mate. Enjoy your grant :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Finally, CO contacted me today morning requesting for additional documents. I just sent him the requested list.
> 
> Team2 Adelaide, CO Initials: JS
> 
> ...


Congrats chandu. You may wake up to your grant email on Monday morning. Good Luck :clap2:


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

I think its still a long way for Jan applicants to get CO allocated...
Heard that December 1st week applicants are getting COs only now


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> It may not take that long but definitely not within a week. Good luck mate. We should be good as long as they "move the needle".


M afraid it wouldn't be good for me though, chandu. You see now I would have to apply for Bridging visa as I am travelling to India next week.  Had such high hopes from this week.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

srikarasu said:


> I have applied on Dec 14th and got ack same day. Called DIAC, waited for 10 mins. They took the TRN and said allocation not yet done. Allocation for the next week is over and i can expected to be allocated in coming week and also said 7 weeks timeframe is the indicative number. I hope, atleast by next week CO will be allocated.


Allocation for next is over means? 
Also, it contradicts with statement that you can expect Co coming week.. 
Isn't coming week = next week. Sorry that terminology confuses.


----------



## Blissful (Feb 1, 2013)

superm said:


> Congrats.. Throw a party.. :clap2:


Ya sure.... I am thinking of taking a day of just to relax. it seems like have been waiting since forever to get that grant...:clap2:


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> M afraid it wouldn't be good for me though, chandu. You see now I would have to apply for Bridging visa as I am travelling to India next week.  Had such high hopes from this week.


oh..my bad. I wish you to get the grant soon. Can DIAC prioritize your case if you explain the situation?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

superm said:


> Allocation for next is over means?
> Also, it contradicts with statement that you can expect Co coming week..
> Isn't coming week = next week. Sorry that terminology confuses.


I guess he meant "this week" regarding the completion of allocation.


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

Dear All,

Today I received an email from CO (team 33) requesting additional documents.

1) PCC (for myself and spouse)
2) Travel document (passport copy for my spouse and kid)
3) Birth Certificate (for my daughter)
4) Marriage certificate

----------------------------------
Invitation received on 15th Nov 2012...189 visa applied (261313) on Dec 6th 2012... received ack on the same day.. status updated as lodgment on 21 Dec 2012.... CO allocated on Feb 1st 2013


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

NIP said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I received an email from CO (team 33) requesting additional documents.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

NIP said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I received an email from CO (team 33) requesting additional documents.
> 
> ...


My CO initials LZ (team 33) ... did anyone get assigned from brisbane team 33....how fast are they to finalize.


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah but confusing some of them saying got visa granted without co communication

Mayb there is difference between onshore and offshore processing
??????????


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> I did medical from elbit. First, hospital called me for additional test after 10 days. Then after few days of additional test I asked CO about the status. Within a day I got reply that my medical is reffered and dependents medicals are finalised. According to his email my medical is only between me and grant .


Hi, 
Did they mention the reason for getting reffered?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The CO asked for the following:
> 
> ...


Well said. Even my agent recommended to wait until a CO is assigned to do the medicals and I feel it has only delayed the process. Planning to provide the same feedback once the deal is closed


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Blissful said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Today, I have been granted 189 :clap2::clap2: after a long wait :ranger:
> 
> All those in lines for first two weeks of December, the grant or case officer contact is just on the way...


Congratulations Blissful. Thanks for those positive words


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Blissful said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for all these posts which has been helpful to each and everyone in some way. I have been reading these posts.
> Today, I have been granted 189 :clap2::clap2: after a long wait :ranger:
> ...


Congrats !!!! :clap2: And best of luck on moving !!!!


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

I have got CO allocated on jan 10th which I have lodged my application on first week of December. Co requested documents but she didn't acknowledged me after submitting the required docs.

-Rams


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> oh..my bad. I wish you to get the grant soon. Can DIAC prioritize your case if you explain the situation?


Nope. They follow a standard procedures and so it has to be done that way.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

NIP said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I received an email from CO (team 33) requesting additional documents.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate. Hope you get a grant soon, Good Luck.


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

Which subclass is ur visa 189 or 190??


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz Blissful on the grant  All the best  Also, good luck to everyone with COs


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi,
> Did they mention the reason for getting reffered?


Nop, I feel it is because of BP.


----------



## chiranjeeva (Dec 26, 2011)

My case is assigned to Team2 (Adelaide) on 17/01 but app is still showing *In progress* ... keeping my fingers crossed..:ranger:








IELTS=Mar||ACS(261311,8+ yrs)=22Feb ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:60)=10Jul/15Oct ||Visa App/Ack 9Nov/15Nov||PCC Done||Meds=23 Dec||CO= 17 Jan|| Visa Grant= :ranger:


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

chiranjeeva said:


> My case is assigned to Team2 (Adelaide) on 17/01 but app is still showing *In progress* ... keeping my fingers crossed..:ranger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you get the grant soon.... Team 2 is on track now & really working fast..


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Nop, I feel it is because of BP.


BP you sure as when I went for medicals my BP was high  but the doctor who conducted the medicals she was quick enough and told me to get an additional test done for criatenin level in Blood which is the cause for BP to make sure that it is not a regular problem and it might be case of only that particular day. Hope the results were good and my medicals are finalized . Am worried now


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> BP you sure as when I went for medicals my BP was high  but the doctor who conducted the medicals she was quick enough and told me to get an additional test done for criatenin level in Blood which is the cause for BP to make sure that it is not a regular problem and it might be case of only that particular day. Hope the results were good and my medicals are finalized . Am worried now


Write to them to know if meds are finalized or not. Details here


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi All,

Got below reply from Health Strategies. My medicals have been finalized.:clap2: The links are still not visible on evisa neither any thing updated as received.
Just hoping to get the PCC completed & CO assigned now...applied on 8th Dec

From: "HealthStrategies_NoReply" <[email protected]>
Date: Feb 1, 2013 4:51 AM
Subject: FYI - Doc. #<MyRequestID>
To: <myemail ID>

Dear <my name>,

Thank you for your email.

I can confirm that the medicals for both of you have been finalised and the outcome is linked to the visa application for the case officer to view. If you have any further enquiries regarding your visa status please contact your case officer.

Regards,
<Officer Name - seems Indian>
Health Strategies and Coordination Section
Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)
Email: [email protected] Fax: +61 2 6264 1380


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

Very bad friday today.My Case officer shoot a mail to refund the money back and apply for EOI again.

He is not accepting that we did not select Australian Education.

We dont know any body faced this.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> Very bad friday today.My Case officer shoot a mail to refund the money back and apply for EOI again.
> 
> He is not accepting that we did not select Australian Education.
> 
> We dont know any body faced this.


Well in that case, you should immediately make another EOI (very carefully this time), so that you are invited in the next round itself. 
Good Luck.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> Very bad friday today.My Case officer shoot a mail to refund the money back and apply for EOI again.
> 
> He is not accepting that we did not select Australian Education.
> 
> We dont know any body faced this.


Oh dear! Did you double-check your EOI? He is saying that you ticked yes in the EOI right? or the visa application? Well as Ghostride said please make an EOI today itself...Then u can get an invite right away in the next round...Since you have not lost any money atleast (some consolation!), it will just be a delay of say two months only. You will be on your way to AUS soon lane: Good Luck:clap2:


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

VVV said:


> Oh dear! Did you double-check your EOI? He is saying that you ticked yes in the EOI right? or the visa application? Well as Ghostride said please make an EOI today itself...Then u can get an invite right away in the next round...Since you have not lost any money atleast (some consolation!), it will just be a delay of say two months only. You will be on your way to AUS soon lane: Good Luck:clap2:



Hi Sri,

I think you can check in your evisa login. There is an option View Application and check the education history..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

I would suggest everyone to take screenshots of the EOI when you are filling.. So that you can later prove to CO that you din't do it and it is the system issue..

I actually took all the screenshots...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I would suggest everyone to take screenshots of the EOI when you are filling.. So that you can later prove to CO that you din't do it and it is the system issue..
> 
> I actually took all the screenshots...


To be honest, as much as I sympathise with Sri's case, I dont think it could be a system glitch. It could be a human error - could be a mistaken/unnoticed mouse click, in which case they have returned the money. Whatever you do while filling the EOI is already recorded and can be viewed via 'view application' in ur EOI login. So screenshotting wouldn't really help much.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> To be honest, as much as I sympathise with Sri's case, I dont think it could be a system glitch. It could be a human error - could be a mistaken/unnoticed mouse click, in which case they have returned the money. Whatever you do while filling the EOI is already recorded and can be viewed via 'view application' in ur EOI login. So screenshotting wouldn't really help much.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


I agree. It turned out to be a costly (not money wise) human mistake. Good thing is they are willing to refund the money. I remember a link in the skill select to check on the claimed points, It is very useful and provides details on how they calculated the points. 

As suggested by others, please submit a fresh EOI asap


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> BP you sure as when I went for medicals my BP was high  but the doctor who conducted the medicals she was quick enough and told me to get an additional test done for criatenin level in Blood which is the cause for BP to make sure that it is not a regular problem and it might be case of only that particular day. Hope the results were good and my medicals are finalized . Am worried now


Dont worry BP is not a serious issue.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> I agree. It turned out to be a costly (not money wise) human mistake. Good thing is they are willing to refund the money. I remember a link in the skill select to check on the claimed points, It is very useful and provides details on how they calculated the points.
> 
> As suggested by others, please submit a fresh EOI asap


What about form 1023, which can be used to correct any information provided in evisa.


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

Mathew26 said:


> Hi Sri,
> 
> I think you can check in your evisa login. There is an option View Application and check the education history..


I check that in application is still says no, but we spoke to case officer he saying that in EOI we have applied with yes.Dont know whom to blame Agent or our fate?


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know how long CO will get back with visa result after we submit all the requested documents?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> I check that in application is still says no, but we spoke to case officer he saying that in EOI we have applied with yes.Dont know whom to blame Agent or our fate?


Sri please go to your EOI login and in 'correspondence' section, click view application or correspondence (i cant remember the exact button), it will show u what u have filled in EOI. 
It is the EOI which wins u the invitation and so regardless of what u fill in visa application, u need to provide evidence about ur points claim in EOI.
If u check the filled EOI and unless it turns out that you haven't claimed points for Australian Education, I think you cant contest the DIAC decision. 
If u need help with figuring this out, just copy and paste the information from EOI here (not the personal info though) and we can help u figure out what went wrong.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> BP you sure as when I went for medicals my BP was high  but the doctor who conducted the medicals she was quick enough and told me to get an additional test done for criatenin level in Blood which is the cause for BP to make sure that it is not a regular problem and it might be case of only that particular day. Hope the results were good and my medicals are finalized . Am worried now


Elevated creatinine is not a cause for hypertension (increased BP), rather it is used to assess renal (kidney) function. Without playing doctor - because I am not, the doctor was probably concerned of the results of your urine dipstick and asked you to get creatinine checked to rule out renal problems.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Firstly, Congratulations to Bliss on the 189 Grant, definitely good news.
Secondly, Chandu finally has a CO, and someone with 6th Dec application also has a CO. Congratulations!! Grant is on the way!!

Ghostride and I haven't been allocated CO yet, but I am hopeful for next week. Ghost would probably get a direct grant without being assigned a CO.

On other hand, I still dont know about my meds status, so still waiting on CO.

Sri, you should just get your money back and thank DIAC for refunding the money..

I miscalculated my time from Europe so couldnt reach an operator..Maybe monday morning


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Firstly, Congratulations to Bliss on the 189 Grant, definitely good news.
> Secondly, Chandu finally has a CO, and someone with 6th Dec application also has a CO. Congratulations!! Grant is on the way!!
> 
> Ghostride and I haven't been allocated CO yet, but I am hopeful for next week. Ghost would probably get a direct grant without being assigned a CO.
> ...


Thanks and hope ur words come true, I wish u the same as well. 
Make sure u call them up on monday and please keep us posted.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Thanks and hope ur words come true, I wish u the same as well.
> Make sure u call them up on monday and please keep us posted.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Have to wait for Monday.... these days sat and sun passes too slowly ...  .. no mails from CO today also.... Applied on Dec 1st two months over


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Dont worry BP is not a serious issue.


BP *is* a serious issue in the following circumstances:

1. it is over 140/90 *and* you are not on treatment.
2. It is over 180/110 whether or not you are on treatment.
3. There is evidence of end organ damage ( some organs have been damaged bt high BP e.g kidneys, heart, liver, etc).

A stable yet elevated BP (less than 180/110) without evidence of end-organ damage is usually not an issue.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

tenten said:


> BP *is* a serious issue in the following circumstances:
> 
> 1. it is over 140/90 *and* you are not on treatment.
> 2. It is over 180/110 whether or not you are on treatment.
> ...


Wow tenten, you do sound like a true medical scientist


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

tenten said:


> Elevated creatinine is not a cause for hypertension (increased BP), rather it is used to assess renal (kidney) function. Without playing doctor - because I am not, the doctor was probably concerned of the results of your urine dipstick and asked you to get creatinine checked to rule out renal problems.


Hey tenten,
I don't think they are gonna make a big deal of your BP! 
Tell them that you were nervous when they took it,which can be an indicator of elevated BP...
Trust me, I am a nurse


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

fdaus_garden said:


> Hey tenten,
> I don't think they are gonna make a big deal of your BP!
> Tell them that you were nervous when they took it,which can be an indicator of elevated BP...
> Trust me, I am a nurse


Ops!!sorry it's for you hellraiser...I'm so sorry tenten


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

fdaus_garden said:


> Hey tenten,
> I don't think they are gonna make a big deal of your BP!
> Tell them that you were nervous when they took it,which can be an indicator of elevated BP...
> Trust me, I am a nurse


I had a shirt saying, "Trust me, I'm a doctor".


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> We too face the same problem , we did not answered australian qualification , but CO asked us the docs for Asutralian education, so we have mailed him about this.Waiting for the reply.My agent told me its a technical fault.They can asked us to apply new EOI or proceed with the same.


 You need to raise a formal complaint about this. There have been many instances of this on the forums due to a form error which were corrected by the technical team on complaint when the person realised but before invite.

I suggest sending a formal complaint to CO, DIAC customer services and the technical team. If you do a search you on here and google you will find the other instances to support your complaint.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

NIP said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I received an email from CO (team 33) requesting additional documents.
> 
> ...



What r initials of ur CO..,., MINE too from team 33 VL... 

JOIN THIS THREAD http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/140165-co-team-33-join.html


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Hey tenten,
> I don't think they are gonna make a big deal of your BP!
> Tell them that you were nervous when they took it,which can be an indicator of elevated BP...
> Trust me, I am a nurse


I do not doubt your competence. But as you are keenly aware. BP is not the problem. it is not infectious and not a public health concern (but obesity is in USA). Treatment for BP is also not costly. So on those grounds high BP is not an issue.

However, it is the sequel of untreated elevated BP (in primary hypertension) or its causes (secondary hypertension) that may be costly to treat. Renal failure is one common result of untreated hypertension .Dialysis is expensive and services in the public sector are limited supply in Australia. Tumours of the adrenal gland cause hypertension and may be expensive to manage. 

Again I am not merely speculating from my limited understanding. The doctor's instructions from DIAC may shed light. SEE question 24 on hypertension. I have attached it here.

All I am saying is Hypertension is not as simple as we may take it. DIAC must be conviced there are not serious causes or sequel associated with it.

As for anxiety - it does not cause hypertension, it does increase the blood pressure, tricky, but huge difference. Doctors are trained to distinguish this and will usually try to calm the patient or ask you to come again on a different day. Remember hypertension is not diagnosed in one measurement


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> I check that in application is still says no, but we spoke to case officer he saying that in EOI we have applied with yes.Dont know whom to blame Agent or our fate?


You could have taken a print out of the application form after submitting it. I personally have kept all the form and receipts along with a page having all user names and passwords in a file. The only thing which forced me to do this was the system as it was newly built and being an developer I knew ,not intentionally but there can be loopholes in the system. Sri i would request you to please keep print of all the form after submitting new EOI so that you can prove your point later in stages.


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Ops!!sorry it's for you hellraiser...I'm so sorry tenten


Ya have told them the same thing . But they checked my BP 4 times(in 2 hrs duration) and all the time it was fluctuating. But 4th time it was pretty close to normal BP but the doctor suggested to take additional test so that I need not visit them again and they can prepare the reports accordingly.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

hellraiser said:


> Ya have told them the same thing . But they checked my BP 4 times(in 2 hrs duration) and all the time it was fluctuating. But 4th time it was pretty close to normal BP but the doctor suggested to take additional test so that I need not visit them again and they can prepare the reports accordingly.


Unnecessarily worrying may also be a reason to high blood pressure.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Blissful said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for all these posts which has been helpful to each and everyone in some way. I have been reading these posts.
> Today, I have been granted 189 :clap2::clap2: after a long wait :ranger:
> ...


Wow congrats. I am also from Team 2 however, I didn't heard anything from them till now. Lets see what happens. Enjoy


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> You could have taken a print out of the application form after submitting it. I personally have kept all the form and receipts along with a page having all user names and passwords in a file. The only thing which forced me to do this was the system as it was newly built and being an developer I knew ,not intentionally but there can be loopholes in the system. Sri i would request you to please keep print of all the form after submitting new EOI so that you can prove your point later in stages.


If I remember correctly there is an EOI pdf available representing the form exactly as we filled it, probably only available b4 applying from skillselect. I still have that pdf and it shows all the choices that made. Just adding to ur point 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> If I remember correctly there is an EOI pdf available representing the form exactly as we filled it, probably only available b4 applying from skillselect. I still have that pdf and it shows all the choices that made. Just adding to ur point
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Yep I am referring to the same but was unable to recall where can we find it and can we view it now as our EOI are no more available.


----------



## medso (Jan 7, 2013)

ashish.kundan said:


> I did medical from elbit. First, hospital called me for additional test after 10 days. Then after few days of additional test I asked CO about the status. Within a day I got reply that my medical is reffered and dependents medicals are finalised. According to his email my medical is only between me and grant .


Thanks for the info Ashish. Hope you'll get a grant soon. All the best..


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

tenten said:


> I do not doubt your competence. But as you are keenly aware. BP is not the problem. it is not infectious and not a public health concern (but obesity is in USA). Treatment for BP is also not costly. So on those grounds high BP is not an issue.
> 
> However, it is the sequel of untreated elevated BP (in primary hypertension) or its causes (secondary hypertension) that may be costly to treat. Renal failure is one common result of untreated hypertension .Dialysis is expensive and services in the public sector are limited supply in Australia. Tumours of the adrenal gland cause hypertension and may be expensive to manage.
> 
> ...


Hi Tenten,
I totally agree with what you said I agree that BP is not the problem and we cant diagnosed hypertension in one measurement and yes about the secondary problems from untreated BP 
Early treatment are always better
Preventions are better than a cure after all  !

Totally understand DIAC needs to do what they have to doblood test ,etc

What I was trying to say is some people tends to get anxious when a doctor/a nurse take their BP "whitecoat" syndrome. And you do need to tell them so they put can put it into considerations either calming the pts down or ask them to come on a different day or any other methods that they want to use...


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

one more week gone ,having high hopes for next week


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> one more week gone ,having high hopes for next week


Imagine folks like me who've applied during Jan end! Feels like the wait is endless


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a doubt, for all those who have got grants without receiving CO mail, was there any change in status of the documents (required to received).


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi, Have you also completed the form 80 ? Was it also submitted? Is it needed?
Thanks Sleepyeyes


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

LaFleur said:


> Imagine folks like me who've applied during Jan end! Feels like the wait is endless


While you wait, you can do your medicals and arrange your PCC at a relaxed pace.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi,

There is a typo when I logged the application. I selected an incorrect month for the Passport Issuance Date and Passport Exp Date. Instead of Aug, I selected July. This shouldn't make any diff to the claimed points.

I am now debating if i have to inform and submit form 929 to CO. The passport page that i uploaded was validated by CO and he didn't raise any issue with this (not noticed i guess). 

Any suggestion?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

You could let it go then submit form when/ if CO asks about it. Or you could come forward and open a pandoras box. I doubt the error would be seen as malicious - its an honest oversight, but who knows how DIAC will take it.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

tenten said:


> You could let it go then submit form when/ if CO asks about it. Or you could come forward and open a pandoras box. I doubt the error would be seen as malicious - its an honest oversight, but who knows how DIAC will take it.


There is no reason to consider it's malicious, the EOI that i submitted had the correct details . Only thing is i don't want issues later after the grant. Not sure how VISA grant letter looks and wether they specify passport issuance/Expiry details

BTW, i am more inclined to submit the form 929.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> There is no reason to consider it's malicious, the EOI that i submitted had the correct details . Only thing is i don't want issues later after the grant. Not sure how VISA grant letter looks and wether they specify passport issuance/Expiry details
> 
> BTW, i am more inclined to submit the form 929.


Chandu, For ur information, there is no such option to put details about one's passport details like issue/end date etc. in the EOI.


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> What r initials of ur CO..,., MINE too from team 33 VL...
> 
> JOIN THIS THREAD http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/140165-co-team-33-join.html


initials are LZ


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Chandu, For ur information, there is no such option to put details about one's passport details like issue/end date etc. in the EOI.


Hmm....can't check now as EOI application was not visible anymore in the system. I uploaded passport page with Issuance date/Exp date when i submitted the EOI. The same doc was uploaded in eVisa portal for travel document evidence. The error was while entering details on Visa application submission. Let's see how it will turn out.


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

LaFleur said:


> Imagine folks like me who've applied during Jan end! Feels like the wait is endless


Nothing like that mate. You can complete your medicals and PCC in the mean time as it might save your time and ideally i feel you need not worry much as dec application are pending due to holidays and i feel DIAC will try to assign and complete dec application asap so that they can continue with their standard guidelines.


----------



## viky99 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Thanks for confirming and passing on the update to us. BTW whats your application date ?


dec 8


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

viky99 said:


> dec 8


Ok. U should have a CO assigned next week.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

Just a doubt guys. I got my invite on 21st Jan 2013. I sort of went ahead and did my medicals through Medibank (Parramatta, Sydney) before I was assigned a CO. I'm not sure about the procedure of linking the medical results with my visa application. Will the CO be able to find my results using the medical reference number or would I still have to post the sealed envelope to DIAC? 

Thanks


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

What did the doctor tell you after the exam?

Sealed envelopes are not for you to keep!


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

tenten said:


> What did the doctor tell you after the exam?
> 
> Sealed envelopes are not for you to keep!


Yea. I know. But I haven't been allocated a CO yet. So I don't know where to mail the sealed envelope to. I was under the impression that since I did the medicals in Australia, they might be able to link my results to my visa application using the medical reference number. 

This is what the DIAC website says "However, if you are in Australia, MHS may give you the results in a sealed, double yellow envelope to give to the department.
Important: You must not open the sealed envelope or you may have to redo your health examination(s)."


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Ok. U should have a CO assigned next week.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Either CO or a Grant!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I have just loaded our medical receipts under evidence of health..Dunno if I should upload form 80 as well..

I am having high hopes from next week.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> I have just loaded our medical receipts under evidence of health..Dunno if I should upload form 80 as well..
> 
> I am having high hopes from next week.


Good luck mate. Hope nxt week brings GRANTS for us all !!!))

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

findraj said:


> I have just loaded our medical receipts under evidence of health..Dunno if I should upload form 80 as well..
> 
> I am having high hopes from next week.


All the very best findraj for your application hope you get your grant email on monday morning first thing


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Good luck mate. Hope nxt week brings GRANTS for us all !!!))
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Me too having high hopes for the next week. This was earlier also - but just today I learned that, in Australia - Jan is used by most people to take something they have called 'annual leaves' which is approx of one month. This is due to the fact that school holiday generally spans out to full jan month so parents also take these as holidays. Many of of you may already be knowing that - but I did not the exact specifics. Now am hoping starting feb is when all COs will be available to work on giving us our well deserved GRANTS this week onwards - best of luck to everybody. Hoping to see some never before seen action starting Monday onwards.
Cheers!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> All the very best findraj for your application hope you get your grant email on monday morning first thing


hehe thank you but thats being tooooo optimistic


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Me too having high hopes for the next week. This was earlier also - but just today I learned that, in Australia - Jan is used by most people to take something they have called 'annual leaves' which is approx of one month. This is due to the fact that school holiday generally spans out to full jan month so parents also take these as holidays. Many of of you may already be knowing that - but I did not the exact specifics. Now am hoping starting feb is when all COs will be available to work on giving us our well deserved GRANTS this week onwards - best of luck to everybody. Hoping to see some never before seen action starting Monday onwards.
> Cheers!


Thats true, bt all the schools are already back last monday. Additionally, not all the COs would have been granted annual leave together to keep the workforce at optimal levels. So whateva effect it would have had would have been minimalistic. Anyways, do certainly have very high hopes this week ! 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## ITS27001 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have 2 positive assessments with ACS. One is Computer Networks & Systems Engineer and the other is Systems Administrator. I have filled two EOIs with my different Assessments. One for 189 (Got invitation on 7 January) and the other for 190 ( NSW State Sponsorship which I haven't receive the result yet).

As you may heard because I am Iranian my case will go to lengthy Security Check and as far I heard the process for 190 is 6 month quicker than 189. Moreover, so many Iranians and Pakistani peoples receive their 190 grant in less than 6 months.But for 189 none !!

I have lodged my 189 on 16 January. I want to know if NSW approved my application and the other EOI received an invitation for lodging 190 ... is it possible to lodge that ???

Is there a rule or something that prevent me to lodge or have multiple EOIs ?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

ITS27001 said:


> I have 2 positive assessments with ACS. One is Computer Networks & Systems Engineer and the other is Systems Administrator. I have filled two EOIs with my different Assessments. One for 189 (Got invitation on 7 January) and the other for 190 ( NSW State Sponsorship which I haven't receive the result yet).
> 
> As you may heard because I am Iranian my case will go to lengthy Security Check and as far I heard the process for 190 is 6 month quicker than 189. Moreover, so many Iranians and Pakistani peoples receive their 190 grant in less than 6 months.But for 189 none !!
> 
> ...


Please don't post duplicates everywhere. It's confusing for others who follow a thread by the title. Someone knowledgeable WILL answer your question. "trust me, I'm a doctor" and I know this forum has a lot more to offer. 
Thank you.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes it is very annoying...........................................Specially when someone who replies your initial post, sees your copy +paste post on other thread...


----------



## nisharg (Jun 21, 2012)

I did my medicals on 30-Jan and today I called the hospital in a hope that they would have uploaded the medical records by now. But unfortunately it is not done. That to very strange reason. 

Oz government has changed the procedure. Now medical records must be uploaded to eMedicales and that site is very slow and going down frequently hence hospital staff is not able to upload any of records. As per hospital they sent mail to embassy twice but there is no reply. Also they informed me that this seems global issue I mean every hospital is facing this.

Another hurdle to cross. Hope for the best.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

raaj said:


> for me, i applied on 14 jan and still have not rcvd any ack but i called diac and arranged for my medicals.
> 
> i have one query still, what email address i must use to inform diac about newborn baby ? please advice folks


You should inform DIAC regarding your change in circumstances. You can wait for CO to be assigned.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

nisharg said:


> I did my medicals on 30-Jan and today I called the hospital in a hope that they would have uploaded the medical records by now. But unfortunately it is not done. That to very strange reason.
> 
> Oz government has changed the procedure. Now medical records must be uploaded to eMedicales and that site is very slow and going down frequently hence hospital staff is not able to upload any of records. As per hospital they sent mail to embassy twice but there is no reply. Also they informed me that this seems global issue I mean every hospital is facing this.
> 
> Another hurdle to cross. Hope for the best.


Where abts in Aus did u get ur medicals done?

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## nisharg (Jun 21, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Where abts in Aus did u get ur medicals done?
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


India


----------



## PARAM2 (Jan 29, 2013)

superm said:


> Me too having high hopes for the next week. This was earlier also - but just today I learned that, in Australia - Jan is used by most people to take something they have called 'annual leaves' which is approx of one month. This is due to the fact that school holiday generally spans out to full jan month so parents also take these as holidays. Many of of you may already be knowing that - but I did not the exact specifics. Now am hoping starting feb is when all COs will be available to work on giving us our well deserved GRANTS this week onwards - best of luck to everybody. Hoping to see some never before seen action starting Monday onwards.
> Cheers!


YOU ARE RIGHT CHECKED WITH DIAC ..MY CO IS ON LEAVE


----------



## PARAM2 (Jan 29, 2013)

chandu_799 said:


> there is no reason to consider it's malicious, the eoi that i submitted had the correct details . Only thing is i don't want issues later after the grant. Not sure how visa grant letter looks and wether they specify passport issuance/expiry details
> 
> btw, i am more inclined to submit the form 929.


i think you should keep things simple.. Correct all known mistakes


----------



## PARAM2 (Jan 29, 2013)

Team?? Co??


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

PARAM2 said:


> YOU ARE RIGHT CHECKED WITH DIAC ..MY CO IS ON LEAVE


ohh.. did they tell when would s/he join back? and when was CO assigned?
Also - when did you apply for Visa? - please update your status with your visa timeline for everyone's benefit!


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

Wonder how many CO's are in for 189 category. Doubt it if there are more than 10 .


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Wonder how many CO's are in for 189 category. Doubt it if there are more than 10 .


I think it depends on the ANZSCO


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi All,

My online status for the documents has been changed from Required to Received. 

Does this means that my file has been allocated to the team (but waiting for the CO to assign with in one or two weeks).

Any idea??


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

nazz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My online status for the documents has been changed from Required to Received.
> 
> ...


What was ur date of application?

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Any grant news guys? To get the day going???? 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> What was ur date of application?
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum



27th December, does any ones else online status has been changed?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

nazz said:


> 27th December, does any ones else online status has been changed?


Well, there are still quite a few 2nd week applicants from December waiting for CO allocation. So it is highly unlikely that you are assigned a CO (don't intend to spoil your day by saying this). Having said that, it is possible that someone is having a primary check on your application, which is why the status has changed - this is just the hypothetical scenario, don't really worry about the doc status too much.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Has no one called the DIAC today to get the updates??? I just visited the DIAC office, here in Sydney, and found out that I haven't at all been allocated a CO. And they refuse to speculate about the allocation time. This also happens to be the 9th week after the lodgement of my application. 

Hope to hear some positive news from you guys


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Has no one called the DIAC today to get the updates??? I just visited the DIAC office, here in Sydney, and found out that I haven't at all been allocated a CO. And they refuse to speculate about the allocation time. This also happens to be the 9th week after the lodgement of my application.
> 
> Hope to hear some positive news from you guys


Not what I expected to hear as we start what I hope will be an action-packed week.


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Has no one called the DIAC today to get the updates??? I just visited the DIAC office, here in Sydney, and found out that I haven't at all been allocated a CO. And they refuse to speculate about the allocation time. This also happens to be the 9th week after the lodgement of my application.
> 
> Hope to hear some positive news from you guys


Hey Ghostride, I just called DIAC earlier this morning... And really rude and unhelpful lady picked up the phone... I applied on the 17th of Dec... She said that I haven't got a CO allocated yet but someone should be on contact with you shortly..whatever she meant by that...


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

Received our grants today for me and my husband

ACS +ve: 24-10-2012
IELTS 25-08-2012
EOI lodged 23-11-2012
ITA 03-12-2012
189 Appl/Ack 04-12-2012
CO allocated 14-12-2012
PCC 01-02-2013
Grant 04-02-2013

Good lucks for those waiting. Yours should be on the way


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

hh283 said:


> Received our grants today for me and my husband
> 
> ACS +ve: 24-10-2012
> IELTS 25-08-2012
> ...


Congatulations! Enjoy your day and all the best for your next move.

This is the news we have been waiting for - grants for december applicants.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

no COs ?
no Grants?
COs still in Monday Blues?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

superm said:


> no COs ?
> no Grants?
> COs still in Monday Blues?


check 2 posts above yours


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

hh283 said:


> Received our grants today for me and my husband
> 
> ACS +ve: 24-10-2012
> IELTS 25-08-2012
> ...


CONGRATS - thanks for sharing some good news today.. 
Can you confirm the dates in BOLD? you got CO in *10 days*? or was it 14th Jan?


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats hh.. This Monday is your Joliday


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey. 

some background on my situation.....

I went to USA in 2001 and stayed their till 2007. I was just about to receive GC and then i decided to move back to India as i missed my home country mostly because of loneliness. Most of friends were shocked/surprised of my decision as almost every one desperately waits at least 10 yrs to get the GC. 

It's a different ball game in India, though social life is excellent, work environment (for senior folks) is way different. I then realized that if i have to work for next 10 yrs then i have to move elsewhere. 

I now have to take another bold decision of quitting a highly paid job (i m not enjoying the job but no complains on Pay & Benefits) in India and start in AUS from scratch. 

There will be more action in next couple of months on winding up things at home. I am planning to land in Aus around End of May or Mid of June.

Good luck for all the aspirants. I m sure the GRANT is on the way


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

hh283 said:


> Received our grants today for me and my husband
> 
> ACS +ve: 24-10-2012
> IELTS 25-08-2012
> ...


Many Congratulations to you. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Did you get a CO itself on 14 Dec ? 10 days after you lodged the application ?


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

chandu_799 said:


> With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey.
> 
> some background on my situation.....
> 
> ...


Congratulations Chandu!!!!


----------



## rsingh (Nov 8, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey.
> 
> some background on my situation.....
> 
> ...


Congrats mate :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey.
> 
> some background on my situation.....
> 
> ...


Congratulations Chandu.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey.
> 
> some background on my situation.....
> 
> ...


Congrats man... happy for you! :clap2::clap2:
Any reason why you chose May june? why not early? notice period?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats man... happy for you! :clap2::clap2:
> Any reason why you chose May june? why not early? notice period?


Thanks. No special reason, have to serve notice period and take care of few things at home. But don't want to delay it as well as want to to give ample time for job search in AUS.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey.
> 
> some background on my situation.....
> 
> ...



Many Congratulations to you....

All the best with your Job Search in Australia.... lane:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Thanks. No special reason, have to serve notice period and take care of few things at home. But don't want to delay it as well as want to to give ample time for job search in AUS.


okay.. what field you are in, if in IT - what platform? and where are you planning to land?


----------



## chiranjeeva (Dec 26, 2011)

hh283 said:


> Received our grants today for me and my husband
> 
> ACS +ve: 24-10-2012
> IELTS 25-08-2012
> ...


Congratulations on the grant!!!!!!!!!!

By the way who was your CO... thnx


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey.
> 
> some background on my situation.....
> 
> ...


Congrats Chandu.... All the very Best ...


----------



## chiranjeeva (Dec 26, 2011)

chandu_799 said:


> With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey.
> 
> some background on my situation.....
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the grant Chandu!!!!!!!!!!

By the way who was your CO... thnx


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

hh283 said:


> Received our grants today for me and my husband
> 
> ACS +ve: 24-10-2012
> IELTS 25-08-2012
> ...


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey.
> 
> some background on my situation.....
> 
> ...



Congratulations Buddy...:clap2::clap2::clap2:
Where you are planning to land????


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

chandu_799 said:


> With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey.
> 
> some background on my situation.....
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

hh283 said:


> Received our grants today for me and my husband
> 
> ACS +ve: 24-10-2012
> IELTS 25-08-2012
> ...


Congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2:
One more CO got free


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey.
> 
> some background on my situation.....
> 
> ...



Many Congratulations mate, hope you enjoy the moment :clap2::clap2::clap2:

On lighter side, thanks for freeing up the CO for the rest of us.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Jusst noticed something interesting on the 189 aspirants spreadsheet. The lodging of applications follows some pattern, with a lot of applications lodged just after invitation date and followed by periods of little activity.

There were many applications lodged from 3 to 10 Dec - then relatively quiet before another burst from 17th to 20th of December. This is followed by over 2 weeks of little activity with applications resuming around 10 january.

What does this mean? For starters it explains why DIAC seems to be stuck on the first week of December (CO allocations and grants). This period has a lot of applications lodged. After this, there will be relative speed before they seem to be stuck again btween 17th and 20th Decemeber. After that will witness lighting speed as DIAC breezes past the few applications received over the holiday period (20 Dec to 7 Jan). 

Time will tell if this theory holds.


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

hh283 said:


> Received our grants today for me and my husband
> 
> ACS +ve: 24-10-2012
> IELTS 25-08-2012
> ...


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey.
> 
> some background on my situation.....
> 
> ...




COngrats Chandu :clap2: Happy for you . Enjoy and have a blast


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey.
> 
> some background on my situation.....
> 
> ...


Congrats Chandu, awesome news :clap2:


----------



## PARAM2 (Jan 29, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

superm said:


> CONGRATS - thanks for sharing some good news today..
> Can you confirm the dates in BOLD? you got CO in *10 days*? or was it 14th Jan?


Oh yes, it was 14 Jan


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

chiranjeeva said:


> Congratulations on the grant!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> By the way who was your CO... thnx



My CO was Mr M.E, from Adelaide Team 6


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

hh283 said:


> Oh yes, it was 14 Jan


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Got a CO assigned today Team 4 Initials LC!!


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

findraj said:


> Got a CO assigned today Team 4 Initials LC!!


Finally Raj. That's a great news. Wish you a Grant soon. Did CO ask for any documents??


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Congrats Findraj and hope soon u receive ur golden mail!


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

findraj said:


> Got a CO assigned today Team 4 Initials LC!!


Congrats


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Got a CO assigned today Team 4 Initials LC!!


Wow. Congratulations buddy. Finally you got it!


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

findraj said:


> Got a CO assigned today Team 4 Initials LC!!


Congrats Raj... CO asked any documents?


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi tenten,

I appreciate on your analysis. Yes I think there are lots of applications lodged during first week of December. Thats why for my grant is also taking time even though CO is allocated for me.

-Rams


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Shuba said:


> Finally Raj. That's a great news. Wish you a Grant soon. Did CO ask for any documents??



Yes.

Marriage Certificate 
Spouse IELTS
Spouse Birth Certificate (dont have it have to mail CO)
Passport Pages for me...(travelled extensively, this is going to be a pain, 3 passports to scan )
Form 80
PCC


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh forgot to congratulate Chandu and HH!!

Congratulations guys, try to stick around and help newbies..

Stay in tough and good luck for the move...

Happy for both of you guys


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Got a CO assigned today Team 4 Initials LC!!


So how did you come to know about it? Did you call the DIAC?


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes.
> 
> Marriage Certificate
> Spouse IELTS
> ...



Congrats Findraj... That's quite a long list CO asked for...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> So how did you come to know about it? Did you call the DIAC?


mail saying hi hello, she seems sweet..Also requested some docs


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

findraj said:


> Got a CO assigned today Team 4 Initials LC!!


You got a mail from CO.. or u called DIAC?


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

findraj said:


> Got a CO assigned today Team 4 Initials LC!!


so finally the week has turned up good FindRaj  Congrats and hope you get a speedy grant .


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Congrats Findraj... That's quite a long list CO asked for...


Sorta, I couldnt attach some of those due to system issues..Will send all the documents by EOW


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes.
> 
> Marriage Certificate
> Spouse IELTS
> ...


Oh mate. Better to bear this pain of scanning the pages rather than the pain of anxiously waiting to hear from them !

Hadn't you uploaded the rest of the docs in the evisa portal (the ones that the CO requested for ) ?

You should be seeing the GRANT this week itself !!!!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Oh mate. Better to bear this pain of scanning the pages rather than the pain of anxiously waiting to hear from them !
> 
> Hadn't you uploaded the rest of the docs in the evisa portal (the ones that the CO requested for ) ?
> 
> You should be seeing the GRANT this week itself !!!!!


Nope, system issues..have all of them ready with me just woken up in Paris, man I am on holiday..Gimme a break


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Nope, system issues..have all of them ready with me just woken up in Paris, man I am on holiday..Gimme a break


Well, you weren't giving the DIAC a break even while on holidays, so now they thought about disturbing you. LOLzzz


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Well, you weren't giving the DIAC a break even while on holidays, so now they thought about disturbing you. LOLzzz


hahahahah good one Ghostride


----------



## PARAM2 (Jan 29, 2013)

findraj said:


> Yes.
> 
> Marriage Certificate
> Spouse IELTS
> ...


only the bio pages of passport are normally required


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

superm said:


> okay.. what field you are in, if in IT - what platform? and where are you planning to land?


Software Engineer. Java dev background..doing proj mgmt now. Either Melboune/Sydney/Brisbane or any other place where they can offer me a job.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

chiranjeeva said:


> Congratulations on the grant!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> By the way who was your CO... thnx


Team 2 Adelaide, CO Initials: JS.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> Congratulations Buddy...:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Where you are planning to land????


May or June.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Many Congratulations mate, hope you enjoy the moment :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> On lighter side, thanks for freeing up the CO for the rest of us.


Thanks Ghostrider. I am sure it's just a wait of couple more days for you. Good luck


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> Got a CO assigned today Team 4 Initials LC!!


Excellent. Be ready to hear the good news anytime soon.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> May or June.


Congrats man, you forgot to change you signature...Send some cookies cmon


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Excellent. Be ready to hear the good news anytime soon.


Yeah Im sorta nervous now


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congrats man, you forgot to change you signature...Send some cookies cmon


Will do, after you come back to India. Can save some money on the courier.

By the time you receive the cookies, i m sure you will have one packet ready for me. Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## moment (Nov 29, 2012)

guys,

I applied on 4 Dec. through an agent and no sign for CO yet !!!
Is it normal ??? Is there any one else with similar situation ???

thanks


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Will do, after you come back to India. Can save some money on the courier.
> 
> By the time you receive the cookies, i m sure you will have one packet ready for me. Wish you a speedy grant.


If you are going to move to Sydney, we can meet up


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> If you are going to move to Sydney, we can meet up


And if you both are willing to share your cookies, then I can meet up as well


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

moment said:


> guys,
> 
> I applied on 4 Dec. through an agent and no sign for CO yet !!!
> Is it normal ??? Is there any one else with similar situation ???
> ...


It is not abnormal, but having said that, you should call up the DIAC and enquire about ur application. Its about time you got one .


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

moment said:


> guys,
> 
> I applied on 4 Dec. through an agent and no sign for CO yet !!!
> Is it normal ??? Is there any one else with similar situation ???
> ...


Yeah!! Don't worry.. he must be somewhere around... Even I applied on 5th Dec, no sign of CO.. last time I called on 31st Jan.... Just got to know that I am allocated to Team 2 on 22nd Jan...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> If you are going to move to Sydney, we can meet up


Hey. Congrats. Somehow m not ble to access forum posts. Can u please ping me. Why co contacted u? Nd wat all he asked? U may have posted already, but can't wait to read tht. Please pm me. Thanks and congrats.. Finally waiting paying off.


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi All,

CO finally got assigned. Got the mail from my agent few mins back. He recd it at 12.20AM IST.
Adelaide Team4, Initials: LW (Family Name seems SriLankan)

Docs Requested:
Me: Evidence of Character - India: PCC
Wife:
a. Evidence of Character - India: PCC
b. Evidence of Birth or Age: School certificate with age
c. Evidence of English Language Ability: Proficiency Letter of Education in English from Degree University.
d. Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner: Marriage Certificate
e. Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document: Passport Front & Rear pages

Have all of these except for PCC. Just waiting for it to get completed in Pune. Dunno how long thats gonna take.

Congrats to all who got the Grants & CO's allocated!!! Great start indeed to the Week

Cheers!


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO finally got assigned. Got the mail from my agent few mins back. He recd it at 12.20AM IST.
> Adelaide Team4, Initials: LW (Family Name seems SriLankan)
> ...



Hi Ankit,
I too am from Pune and had same kind of issues for getting the PCC. If you dont mind can you please tell me when did you apply for PCC and I would suggest go and meet the persons personally only then they will move your file forward else it will take hell lot of time. I received my PCC in 45 days approx that too after running behind each and every person. Main hurdle is commisioner office people they dont move files ahead so just visit once.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> If you are going to move to Sydney, we can meet up


Yeah, sure. For now, I am open to relocate to anywhere in Australia. But i am sure i will come to Sydney..if not not permanent move, at least for a visit down the line.

BTW, when are you planning to move? why Sydney?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO finally got assigned. Got the mail from my agent few mins back. He recd it at 12.20AM IST.
> Adelaide Team4, Initials: LW (Family Name seems SriLankan)
> ...


Congrats ankit, Good luck for the grant.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> It is not abnormal, but having said that, you should call up the DIAC and enquire about ur application. Its about time you got one .


I agree, i think you will be contacted soon...mostly you will have CO assigned already.


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

findraj said:


> Yes.
> 
> Marriage Certificate
> Spouse IELTS
> ...


Raj what a surprise got invitation within one and half day.So again catched the missed train.:clap2:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Yeah, sure. For now, I am open to relocate to anywhere in Australia. But i am sure i will come to Sydney..if not not permanent move, at least for a visit down the line.
> 
> BTW, when are you planning to move? why Sydney?


If everything goes well, April 1st. 

Sydney idk why but I feel it would be a lil safer than Melbourne..

No offense to anyone Melbourne has some strange and long history with Indians


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Hi Ankit,
> I too am from Pune and had same kind of issues for getting the PCC. If you dont mind can you please tell me when did you apply for PCC and I would suggest go and meet the persons personally only then they will move your file forward else it will take hell lot of time. I received my PCC in 45 days approx that too after running behind each and every person. Main hurdle is commisioner office people they dont move files ahead so just visit once.


Yep...thats the pain area...have already visit the Commisioner Office once...will visit again definitely.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey. Congrats. Somehow m not ble to access forum posts. Can u please ping me. Why co contacted u? Nd wat all he asked? U may have posted already, but can't wait to read tht. Please pm me. Thanks and congrats.. Finally waiting paying off.


Sent a PM!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Yep...thats the pain area...have already visit the Commisioner Office once...will visit again definitely.




Ankit read my PM!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> Raj what a surprise got invitation within one and half day.So again catched the missed train.:clap2:


Woah, go girl!!!!!!!! God knew it wasnt your fault...does it say 60 points now??


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

findraj said:


> If everything goes well, April 1st.
> 
> Sydney idk why but I feel it would be a lil safer than Melbourne..
> 
> No offense to anyone Melbourne has some strange and long history with Indians


Hi Raj,

Cool so got CO finally.Enjoy.Yes Sydney is good to live we where there actually and my sister family is citizens there.My husband worked there for 2 years nearly.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Cool so got CO finally.Enjoy.Yes Sydney is good to live we where there actually and my sister family is citizens there.My husband worked there for 2 years nearly.



Will you be going to Sydney as well?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> Raj what a surprise got invitation within one and half day.So again catched the missed train.:clap2:


Excellent news. Wish you a speedy and smooth ride this time.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO finally got assigned. Got the mail from my agent few mins back. He recd it at 12.20AM IST.
> Adelaide Team4, Initials: LW (Family Name seems SriLankan)
> ...


Congrats man.. do finish up your things fast - and free up a CO for us 
Best of Luck!


----------



## moment (Nov 29, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> I agree, i think you will be contacted soon...mostly you will have CO assigned already.


Thank you guys for the reply.

I will wait for a couple of days and then I will make some noise to my agent


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> Raj what a surprise got invitation within one and half day.So again catched the missed train.:clap2:


Good going. Congrats. Be ultra careful this time around! Good Luck with ur application.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

findraj said:


> Will you be going to Sydney as well?


We have a Sister family, and my husband friend more than 5 family are there so deftnly will prefer Sydney.


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

findraj said:


> Woah, go girl!!!!!!!! God knew it wasnt your fault...does it say 60 points now??


Yes now it shows 60 points.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> It is not abnormal, but having said that, you should call up the DIAC and enquire about ur application. Its about time you got one .


GhostRide*R* - you are next man.. ! Increase your freq of checking up mails - if possible at all


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

À better start to the week than last Tuesday. Grants and CO assignments for early december. 

However the 8th Dec date that we reached last week - has not been passed yet. Will not be shocked if we spend the rest of the week in those first 2 weeks of December.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> À better start to the week than last Tuesday. Grants and CO assignments for early december.
> 
> However the 8th Dec date that we reached last week - has not been passed yet. Will not be shocked if we spend the rest of the week in those first 2 weeks of December.


Don't say that man.. I need/hope to see some good movement!


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry to share


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

189 - latest grant Application lodged 8 Dec 2012
190 - latest grant Application lodged 29 Dec 2012


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I run a shopping website please go through this site XXXXXXXX
> 
> If liked please share with all ur friends and familyl


Advertising is usually not allowed here. There is a seperate forum for advertisers were you pay to advertise.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> GhostRideR - you are next man.. ! Increase your freq of checking up mails - if possible at all


Good on ya for spelling me correctly.
Well my mails are synced on the phone, so thats the max possible. Hope to get some good news by this week, if possible - I am flying to India this Saturday. Although I haven't been allocated a CO yet! 
Thanks superm, hope we can see further positive action this week!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> 189 - latest grant Application lodged 8 Dec 2012
> 190 - latest grant Application lodged 29 Dec 2012


this is for max date where applicant got co?
I beleive I saw 8th Jan case for 190!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

superm said:


> this is for max date where applicant got co?
> I beleive I saw 8th Jan case for 190!


I was listing visas granted. But my dates could be corrected.


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

tenten said:


> Advertising is usually not allowed here. There is a seperate forum for advertisers were you pay to advertise.


I dont advertise friend, i do seperately paying just sharing info with some friends who i used to have recent posts and replies.If its not applicable to you , you can go ahead with ignoring.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> I was listing visas granted. But my dates could be corrected.


okay - makes sense!
Who is this 8th Dec- 189 applicant, who got grant ?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> I dont advertise friend, i do seperately paying just sharing info with some friends who i used to have recent posts and replies.If its not applicable to you , you can go ahead with ignoring.


Sorry If I came across as offensive. Was just passing on forum rules. Posts that have links to commercial pages may be construed as advertising - especially when you ask people to 'share' the link. I am not sure why I you got so worked up. Twas just advice. Sorry again.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Got a CO assigned today Team 4 Initials LC!!


Congrats findraj... ur grant is on the way...


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

*Hello December Invitees *

Quick Overview : Invited - 17th Dec for 189 visa .. Applied/ACK - 8th January .. Status - Waiting for something to happen 

Anyways Hi everyone . First of all congratulations to those who've been granted the visa . 

And for the ones like me who are waiting for the CO or visa-grant ALL THE VERY BEST .. I know I am a bit late in joining this forum but nevertheless it was quite refreshing/pacifying to see the way u guys are interacting and sharing ur experiences . Honestly, I spent the whole day reading ur posts .And trust me 118 pages are lot . So:focus: I am waiting for CO to be allocated . And I'm sure its gonna take 1+month for that to happen . But I would love to be a part of this forum so that I can gauge the time it will take for my application to be granted . Take care ya'll


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

tenten said:


> Sorry If I came across as offensive. Was just passing on forum rules. Posts that have links to commercial pages may be construed as advertising - especially when you ask people to 'share' the link. I am not sure why I you got so worked up. Twas just advice. Sorry again.



Nothing wrong i deleted sorry again.


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

good analysis tenten


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

superm said:


> okay - makes sense!
> Who is this 8th Dec- 189 applicant, who got grant ?


Correction:

189: Latest CO Allocation - Application lodged 8 Dec 2012
189: Latest Visa Grant - Application Lodged 4 Dec 2012

190: Latest CO Allocation - Application lodged 8 Jan 2013
190: Latest Visa Grant - Application lodged 29 Dec 2012

@SuperM, hope i got the dates right this time.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

saurabh.naidu said:


> Quick Overview : Invited - 17th Dec for 189 visa .. Applied/ACK - 8th January .. Status - Waiting for something to happen
> 
> Anyways Hi everyone . First of all congratulations to those who've been granted the visa .
> 
> And for the ones like me who are waiting for the CO or visa-grant ALL THE VERY BEST .. I know I am a bit late in joining this forum but nevertheless it was quite refreshing/pacifying to see the way u guys are interacting and sharing ur experiences . Honestly, I spent the whole day reading ur posts .And trust me 118 pages are lot . So:focus: I am waiting for CO to be allocated . And I'm sure its gonna take 1+month for that to happen . But I would love to be a part of this forum so that I can gauge the time it will take for my application to be granted . Take care ya'll


Welcome mayte


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> Correction:
> 
> 189: Latest CO Allocation - Application lodged 8 Dec 2012
> 189: Latest Visa Grant - Application Lodged 4 Dec 2012
> ...


I did not say it was not right  - I was just curious as to who was the 8th Dec one - which skipped me. And quite frankly I got happy seeing that date 
Nice way of putting up info though..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

tenten said:


> Jusst noticed something interesting on the 189 aspirants spreadsheet. The lodging of applications follows some pattern, with a lot of applications lodged just after invitation date and followed by periods of little activity.
> 
> There were many applications lodged from 3 to 10 Dec - then relatively quiet before another burst from 17th to 20th of December. This is followed by over 2 weeks of little activity with applications resuming around 10 january.
> 
> ...


Yes, The invitations were out on 3rd and 17th december afaik, also a lot 16th November Invitees applied in december 1st week.

The Invitations sent in November and December were more than the ones in August/September/October...

So it was probably the first surge in number of applications.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, there is a possibility that processing time will extend longer for december - january applicants due to high number of applicants.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey.
> 
> 
> Good luck for all the aspirants. I m sure the GRANT is on the way


Congrats hh283 and chandu!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

chandu_799 said:


> With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey.
> 
> some background on my situation.....
> 
> ...


Time for La Cerveza Mas Fina. Congraejaculations.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Time for La Cerveza Mas Fina. Congraejaculations.


gracias amigo. buena suerte.


----------



## Metrobus (Dec 28, 2012)

It also appears CO might follow the LIFO pattern in terms of processing applications. Which makes sense if they want to have more days cleared out of applications then they will stat with days with less applications.


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

itna sanata kyun hai bhai  .How come no one active today on the forum


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> itna sanata kyun hai bhai  .How come no one active today on the forum


Collecting documents to mail to CO!


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

findraj said:


> Collecting documents to mail to CO!


In Paris?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> In Paris?


Yes Sir


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> In Paris?


J, you must post your timeline...it will help others!!


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

findraj said:


> J, you must post your timeline...it will help others!!


I will. Soon. 

Hey have you seen the video "*****s in Paris" from Kane west?


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Waiting for tomorrow.... No updates today too....


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

shabanasafa said:


> Waiting for tomorrow.... No updates today too....


Relax. That's not the end of the world. 
You will get it. Don't worry.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Janneeyrre said:


> I will. Soon.
> 
> Hey have you seen the video "*****s in Paris" from Kane west?


It's just that I have preparation H in my signature.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Collecting documents to mail to CO!


do it man.. do it fast.. get your grant.. free up some resources


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> I will. Soon.
> 
> Hey have you seen the video "*****s in Paris" from Kane west?


Lol, funny, I dont listen/watch Kanye West, man he is a troll..Even President Obama agrees with me

I am more of Linking Park type...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> do it man.. do it fast.. get your grant.. free up some resources


Scanning Passport pages is taking more time as it doesnt go through the feeder!! Damn Scannner


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Scanning Passport pages is taking more time as it doesnt go through the feeder!! Damn Scannner


okay.. Did he ask for travel pages specifically? Does this include short trips too?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> okay.. Did he ask for travel pages specifically? Does this include short trips too?


Yes she very specifically did. ALL passport pages,


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes she very specifically did. ALL passport pages,


ok - carry on man! This work will be paid


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> Scanning Passport pages is taking more time as it doesnt go through the feeder!! Damn Scannner


LOL...Looks like DIAC is doing a POC with your app. Reward for more travel.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> LOL...Looks like DIAC is doing a POC with your app. Reward for more travel.


hi Chandu, was your medicals reffered?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> LOL...Looks like DIAC is doing a POC with your app. Reward for more travel.


Whats POC?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Whats POC?


i think he said Proof of Concept... just for kidding..:tongue1:


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> hi Chandu, was your medicals reffered?



Luckily not. If so, It's not possible to get a grant in 2 months.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

timus17 said:


> i think he said Proof of Concept... just for kidding..:tongue1:


Yep


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Called up today again to check CO allocation... as I didn't receive any mails from CO... the rep was in a good mood and she told, that I have been allocated a CO on 4th Feb... and if any docs is required the CO will contact you to your email id.

But no idea, who the CO is... will have to wait and watch...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Called up today again to check CO allocation... as I didn't receive any mails from CO... the rep was in a good mood and she told, that I have been allocated a CO on 4th Feb... and if any docs is required the CO will contact you to your email id.
> 
> But no idea, who the CO is... will have to wait and watch...


Oh congratulations mate. Keep us posted


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Oh congratulations mate. Keep us posted


Yep sure... and quite nervous too...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Yep sure... and quite nervous too...


Don't worry mate, if you have uploaded all the docs the next that you should be hearing from the CO should be to receive the GRANT. 
And that would free the CO to review the remaining applications, which should bring more joy.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Don't worry mate, if you have uploaded all the docs the next that you should be hearing from the CO should be to receive the GRANT.
> And that would free the CO to review the remaining applications, which should bring more joy.


Yeah waiting for that moment to happen...


----------



## abmanjuonline (Oct 7, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Called up today again to check CO allocation... as I didn't receive any mails from CO... the rep was in a good mood and she told, that I have been allocated a CO on 4th Feb... and if any docs is required the CO will contact you to your email id.
> 
> But no idea, who the CO is... will have to wait and watch...


Hi Jrompeeries,

What number did you call to reach out the rep. Hv u called from India? I hv started getting worried slowly now I hv also applied on Dec 5th for 189 Visa under 261313 code with 60 points. No information yet from DIAC. Is there any precedence criteria except first come first serve basis in allocating CO.

Please pass on the number so that I can call them.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

abmanjuonline said:


> Hi Jrompeeries,
> 
> What number did you call to reach out the rep. Hv u called from India? I hv started getting worried slowly now I hv also applied on Dec 5th for 189 Visa under 261313 code with 60 points. No information yet from DIAC. Is there any precedence criteria except first come first serve basis in allocating CO.
> 
> Please pass on the number so that I can call them.


Hi Mate,

I am in Melbourne, here is the number (+61) 1300 364 613 if you are calling from India. Well even I didn't receive any mail from CO. Since it been 2 weeks now, that I was allocated to Team 2 on 22nd Jan... Thought of giving a call today morning and came to know that a CO was assigned on 4th Feb....

Even you might have got a CO too.. you can call them and ask for the same....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I am in Melbourne, here is the number (+61) 1300 364 613 if you are calling from India. Well even I didn't receive any mail from CO. Since it been 2 weeks now, that I was allocated to Team 2 on 22nd Jan... Thought of giving a call today morning and came to know that a CO was assigned on 4th Feb....
> 
> Even you might have got a CO too.. you can call them and ask for the same....


Congrats jrompeeris.. just a matter of time now!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Should I mail the CO or just attach it on my visa application?!?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Should I mail the CO or just attach it on my visa application?!?


Generally people do both!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Should I mail the CO or just attach it on my visa application?!?


For sure mail it to the CO. That way you have a record as well as are assured that the CO got the docs that he requested for. Good Luck mate.


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi... Called up DIAC today.... CO has been allocated on Jan 17th... from team 2 Adelaide.... It seems initial assessment is not yet over....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... Called up DIAC today.... CO has been allocated on Jan 17th... from team 2 Adelaide.... It seems initial assessment is not yet over....


congrats.. atleast you have someone looking it up!
you confirmed that CO is not on leave? that happens sometimes


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

superm said:


> congrats.. atleast you have someone looking it up!
> you confirmed that CO is not on leave? that happens sometimes


Oops no...


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... Called up DIAC today.... CO has been allocated on Jan 17th... from team 2 Adelaide.... It seems initial assessment is not yet over....


Did you receive any mail from CO since you been allocated... any idea about CO? ..


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... Called up DIAC today.... CO has been allocated on Jan 17th... from team 2 Adelaide.... It seems initial assessment is not yet over....


Congrats shabnasafa. At least you do have a CO allocated. May be he'll contact you directly to give the GRANT.


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

jrompeeris said:


> Did you receive any mail from CO since you been allocated... any idea about CO? ..


No i havent received any mail yet. came to know only when i called up DIAC


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Congrats shabnasafa. At least you do have a CO allocated. May be he'll contact you directly to give the GRANT.


Ghostride - You are next!!!

Hope you have not postponed your plan to visit India!!!!!!!


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> No i havent received any mail yet. came to know only when i called up DIAC


Thanks for the info mate...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> Ghostride - You are next!!!
> 
> Hope you have not postponed your plan to visit India!!!!!!!


I definitely hope so, thanks.

Unfortunately, I can't really postpone my plans to visit India. My trip is still on and I am flying this Saturday.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> I definitely hope so, thanks.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't really postpone my plans to visit India. My trip is still on and I am flying this Saturday.


ohh hoo... jst cross verify with India PCC.. since you are traveling to India.. you might need to get the India PCC again... and the one you having right now won't be valid once you leave australia..


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> ohh hoo... jst cross verify with India PCC.. since you are traveling to India.. you might need to get the India PCC again... and the one you having right now won't be valid once you leave australia..


Yeah, I know, but not much that I can do about it . Although we have seen a few applicants, get their grants while they were away in their home country.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> No i havent received any mail yet. came to know only when i called up DIAC


It's been two weeks now.. you need to follow up with the rep to get in touch with CO.. since you didn't receive any emails yet... 

Coz if you were allocated a CO on 17th Jan.. within two weeks CO should contact you that's the maximum allocated time frame...

It would be better you follow up and know your status...


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yeah, I know, but not much that I can do about it . Although we have seen a few applicants, get their grants while they were away in their home country.



Any grants today? Good luck mates. We still have 7/2 working days left in this week. I wish Ghostrider and FindRaj gets the grants at the earliest. Because Raj can free up more than one CO  and Ghostrider needs it asap due to his travel.


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> I definitely hope so, thanks.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't really postpone my plans to visit India. My trip is still on and I am flying this Saturday.


I have to travel to India in 2 weeks and still no grant. Do we have to get India PCC again if we leave the country? I thought PCC is valid for 12 months.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

melbdream said:


> I have to travel to India in 2 weeks and still no grant. Do we have to get India PCC again if we leave the country? I thought PCC is valid for 12 months.


Indian PCC is valid for 12 months, provided that you haven't actually entered the country. Coz you could get the PCC done and go back to India and kill someone (just exaggerating, no offense intended)! But this won't be at all reflected in your PCC as you did it before committing the crime. So, to prevent this loop hole, every time we visit India we need to get another PCC. 
Hope it makes sense.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Any grants today? Good luck mates. We still have 7/2 working days left in this week. I wish Ghostrider and FindRaj gets the grants at the earliest. Because Raj can free up more than one CO  and Ghostrider needs it asap due to his travel.


Thanks mate. I so much wish your words come true  !!!! Although it would be unrealistic to think this would happen so quickly, before this saturday


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Thanks mate. I so much wish your words come true  !!!! Although it would be unrealistic to think this would happen so quickly, before this saturday


Did you call them up ?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Did you call them up ?


No. I just spoke to them over the counter yesterday. So haven't called in yet. 
Will follow them up on the Friday and let them know about my departure.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Indian PCC is valid for 12 months, provided that you haven't actually entered the country. Coz you could get the PCC done and go back to India and kill someone (just exaggerating, no offense intended)! But this won't be at all reflected in your PCC as you did it before committing the crime. So, to prevent this loop hole, every time we visit India we need to get another PCC.
> Hope it makes sense.


The rationale can apply even if you are in India. You can do a crime after getting the PCC. It's not supposed to be a real time check. So doesn't really make sense to me. But rule is rule.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> No. I just spoke to them over the counter yesterday. So haven't called in yet.
> Will follow them up on the Friday and let them know about my departure.


mhm, Dont Worry, how about notifying them on Thursday? so maybe if your meds are finalised and things look ok, they still have 1 day to give you the grant?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Give them one day notice !!


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Indian PCC is valid for 12 months, provided that you haven't actually entered the country. Coz you could get the PCC done and go back to India and kill someone (just exaggerating, no offense intended)! But this won't be at all reflected in your PCC as you did it before committing the crime. So, to prevent this loop hole, every time we visit India we need to get another PCC.
> Hope it makes sense.


Hmm. Well just another hurdle...got to live with it. Not sure how the feeling would be after you get CO and a grant after all that wait.


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Any grants today? Good luck mates. We still have 7/2 working days left in this week. I wish Ghostrider and FindRaj gets the grants at the earliest. Because Raj can free up more than one CO  and Ghostrider needs it asap due to his travel.


Hi Chandu 
Congrats for your grant....Jamie steel rocks


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

melbdream said:


> Hmm. Well just another hurdle...got to live with it. Not sure how the feeling would be after you get CO and a grant after all that wait.


Don't worry bro . I and many others are waiting for the same feeling to experience . I'm sure its gonna be worth the wait . I applied on 8th January so I guess its a bit longer wait for me


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

Just wondering what could be the basis of allocation of the case officers to the applications ? 

*According to applicant is 'INVITED' to lodge the visa?
*According to the date/time 189 is 'APPLIED' ?

Any knowledge ? Plz share


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> Hi Chandu
> Congrats for your grant....Jamie steel rocks


Can't agree any more, Jamie rocks.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

saurabh.naidu said:


> Just wondering what could be the basis of allocation of the case officers to the applications ?
> 
> *According to applicant is 'INVITED' to lodge the visa?
> *According to the date/time 189 is 'APPLIED' ?
> ...


it should be the date/time 189 is 'APPLIED


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... Called up DIAC today.... CO has been allocated on Jan 17th... from team 2 Adelaide.... It seems initial assessment is not yet over....


I now definitely think we both have same CO. I rang up DIAC yesterday. I was also told team 2 adelaide but was not given name of CO. Hopefully we r


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

chandu_799 said:


> it should be the date/time 189 is 'APPLIED


And may be the ANZ code as well if CO's are specialized in dealing with specific code groups. If not then yeah may be the date and time applied.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi expats, after a month of telephonic enquiry, the guys from australian embassy came to my office for physical enquiry. As i am a businessman, i was damn sure they will come n they did exactly what i was thinking. It was a nervous but good enquiry and hope all goes well from this point.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> mhm, Dont Worry, how about notifying them on Thursday? so maybe if your meds are finalised and things look ok, they still have 1 day to give you the grant?


Well, my meds have been finalised long time ago. Yeah, I'll give them a call tomorrow (Thursday) itself and see what pans out. Its such a pain ! I wish I would have applied immediately after getting the invitation, well nothing that I can do now.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> mhm, Dont Worry, how about notifying them on Thursday? so maybe if your meds are finalised and things look ok, they still have 1 day to give you the grant?


I agree with this approach GhostRide*r*


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Well, my meds have been finalised long time ago. Yeah, I'll give them a call tomorrow (Thursday) itself and see what pans out. Its such a pain ! I wish I would have applied immediately after getting the invitation, well nothing that I can do now.


you are right, I was also thinking the same, I should have applied in Nov, immediately after my invitation..

I dont know about my medical status, but sure I will poke my CO after a week or so


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz to Chandu and everyone who got grants! and Congratz to findraj and everyone who got COs....Hope to hear more good news! Ghostrider, I hope you get the grant while in India! Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi expats, after a month of telephonic enquiry, the guys from australian embassy came to my office for physical enquiry. As i am a businessman, i was damn sure they will come n they did exactly what i was thinking. It was a nervous but good enquiry and hope all goes well from this point.


Oh wow! They actually came! Well, now since they saw it for themselves, I am sure you will get ur grant in no time! All the best! :clap2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Well, my meds have been finalised long time ago. Yeah, I'll give them a call tomorrow (Thursday) itself and see what pans out. Its such a pain ! I wish I would have applied immediately after getting the invitation, well nothing that I can do now.


I agree. 
I was from start planning to apply the same day I get the invite! I still don't know why so many don't - when we know that we have at-least 4 weeks+28 days to provide docs - only reasons could be the time and money availability. What was your reason GhostRide*r*? 

well that's our benefit if people don't


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

melbdream said:


> And may be the ANZ code as well if CO's are specialized in dealing with specific code groups. If not then yeah may be the date and time applied.


I doubt as they don't seem to do any assessment on your occupation..that's assessing authorities (ACS etc..) job. They do verify employment credentials..but not the roles/responsibilities etc...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> I agree.
> I was from start planning to apply the same day I get the invite! I still don't know why so many don't - when we know that we have at-least 4 weeks+28 days to provide docs - only reasons could be the time and money availability. What was your reason GhostRider?
> 
> well that's our benefit if people don't


Haha, my reason was neither time nor money. Was just so relieved after getting the invite that I went for a vacation trip. Also, at that moment I was seeing my friends getting Grants in 20-25 days after lodgement. This all made me lazy - something that I strongly REPENT on now !!! 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> I agree.
> I was from start planning to apply the same day I get the invite! I still don't know why so many don't - when we know that we have at-least 4 weeks+28 days to provide docs - only reasons could be the time and money availability. What was your reason GhostRide*r*?
> 
> well that's our benefit if people don't



Haha correct analysis, I have a job that grills me completely and I wanted my credit card payment due to be in the next billing cycle, so I dont end up paying any interest at all..


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> Haha correct analysis, I have a job that grills me completely and I wanted my credit card payment due to be in the next billing cycle, so I dont end up paying any interest at all..


Are you committed to move after you get the Grant? I am still counting that we can meet up in Sydney.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Haha, my reason was neither time nor money. Was just so relieved after getting the invite that I went for a vacation trip. Also, at that moment I was seeing my friends getting Grants in 20-25 days after lodgement. This all made me lazy - something that I strongly REPENT on now !!!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


 Being lazy cost you in a way that you have now got lazy COs after the holidays


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Being lazy cost you in a way that you have now got lazy COs after the holidays


Haha that is sarcastically so funny !!!! 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Being lazy cost you in a way that you have now got lazy COs after the holidays


Lol, feel bad now for GhostRider..DW mate..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Are you committed to move after you get the Grant? I am still counting that we can meet up in Sydney.


Yes, I would target April end/May beginning...

What about you?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Haha correct analysis, I have a job that grills me completely and I wanted my credit card payment due to be in the next billing cycle, so I dont end up paying any interest at all..


Yeah.. This is some thing that is a genuine reason according to me..! 
Well - what's done is done! We can only teach this to our coming generations 

Best of luck guys! Wish me that I get some movement too in my case - am too far off in terms of date - but losing patience - far too early, I know ! Only thing keeping me sane is writing blog these days..


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes, I would target April end/May beginning...
> 
> What about you?


May end or June.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Yeah.. This is some thing that is a genuine reason according to me..!
> Well - what's done is done! We can only teach this to our coming generations
> 
> Best of luck guys! Wish me that I get some movement too in my case - am too far off in terms of date - but losing patience - far too early, I know ! Only thing keeping me sane is writing blog these days..


Yh, I think I know how that feels, so I took my wifey to a holiday, which she says is not a holiday its "Glued to the Lappy-Out of the country"day


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> May end or June.


Mhm, We will catch up after I get my grant


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yh, I think I know how that feels, so I took my wifey to a holiday, which she says is not a holiday its "Glued to the Lappy-Out of the country"day


haha.. nice name!
Not sure if am repeating this question - what do you do ? (I mean platform and domain you work in)


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> haha.. nice name!
> Not sure if am repeating this question - what do you do ? (I mean platform and domain you work in)


Thats a secret man!!!

I am a Construction Project Manager


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Thats a secret man!!!
> 
> I am a Construction Project Manager


wow.. You must be good man then in whatever you do..! I initially thought you were in IT.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> wow.. You must be good man then in whatever you do..! I initially thought you were in IT.


My Wife is in IT, Sooooo its her Laptop I am glued to, lol.. She has those little VPN things to connect to work from anywhere!! IT racks my brain though


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Haha, my reason was neither time nor money. Was just so relieved after getting the invite that I went for a vacation trip. Also, at that moment I was seeing my friends getting Grants in 20-25 days after lodgement. This all made me lazy - something that I strongly REPENT on now !!!
> 
> 
> Lol dude . I share the same story or may b a little(in fact a lot) worse than that :
> ...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

@saurabh.naidu : Sorry but I totally disagree !!! There is a big difference in being smart a** and being relieved to get invited, especially if the invitation came on 16th November. And am very sure that all the 16th november invitees would agree wid me.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi All,

Congrats to Findraj, Ankit & all others for getting the CO:clap2: Lets hope to see the golden mail soon guys

Ghostrider I really hope you get your Grant soon so nothing gets more complicated, Good luck Mate 

Many Congratulations to all those who already got the GRANT:clap2: Good luck for the move.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats to Findraj, Ankit & all others for getting the CO:clap2: Lets hope to see the golden mail soon guys
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> @saurabh.naidu : Sorry but I totally disagree !!! There is a big difference in being smart a** and being relieved to get invited, especially if the invitation came on 16th November. And am very sure that all the 16th november invitees would agree wid me.


Relax mate . I meant the moral of *MY* story is 'Never be a smart arse' . In the sense I behaved over confident and suffering now . Was not pointing at *U* neither anybody *else* :|


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes, I would target April end/May beginning...
> 
> What about you?


Hey guys.. count me as well for the same time.. for me it would be in May first half definetely if i get my VISA before that... I do not come online on this forum very oftne due to my strict Job schedule...

I would love to meet up..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> My Wife is in IT, Sooooo its her Laptop I am glued to, lol.. She has those little VPN things to connect to work from anywhere!! IT racks my brain though


hehe.. yeah that's generally required


----------



## abmanjuonline (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Aspirants,

I guess CO is allocated to me as well! My documents status is changed to 'Received' today.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

abmanjuonline said:


> Hi Aspirants,
> 
> I guess CO is allocated to me as well! My documents status is changed to 'Received' today.


Yes could definitely be !

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

jrompeeris said:


> It's been two weeks now.. you need to follow up with the rep to get in touch with CO.. since you didn't receive any emails yet...
> 
> Coz if you were allocated a CO on 17th Jan.. within two weeks CO should contact you that's the maximum allocated time frame...
> 
> It would be better you follow up and know your status...


Yes.. even i tought so... planning to wait till this friday... since i have applied through agent i am not sure if i can ask about CO information.... My agent still does not know that CO has been allocated...


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

findraj said:


> Thats a secret man!!!
> 
> I am a Construction Project Manager


 Construction project manager :shocked::eek2::eek2::eek2: you serious dude I was under impression that you too an IT professional


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yes could definitely be !
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum



hey Ghostrider..

I never noticed you are from 263111 job code... Hey buddy.. I think we guys from IT need to wait a bit more... I think CO's are assigned from different teams.. and team specializes into different areas...

I am too from 263111.. Computer Network and system Engineer..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> hey Ghostrider..
> 
> I never noticed you are from 263111 job code... Hey buddy.. I think we guys from IT need to wait a bit more... I think CO's are assigned from different teams.. and team specializes into different areas...
> 
> I am too from 263111.. Computer Network and system Engineer..


not necessarily .. Till 8th I believe more or less all are given a CO!


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

praji said:


> I now definitely think we both have same CO. I rang up DIAC yesterday. I was also told team 2 adelaide but was not given name of CO. Hopefully we r


Yeah feel so.... I should have asked more info today when i called up DIAC... The line was not clear and the lady on the other end hung up with the call....


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> not necessarily .. Till 8th I believe more or less all are given a CO!



I hope yours words come true coz i want my visa before May else i need to file for a visitor visa and bear the cost of flying back to india and then go back to australia again...


However my friend who is again from job code 263111 filled on 28Nov and got his visa I suppose in second week of Jan..

And I think the number of IT applicant will be significantly more than the other's so that might eat up time..


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Construction project manager :shocked::eek2::eek2::eek2: you serious dude I was under impression that you too an IT professional


Really??? I mean I saw his 'VETASSES' and noticed that it isn't ACS.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> hey Ghostrider..
> 
> I never noticed you are from 263111 job code... Hey buddy.. I think we guys from IT need to wait a bit more... I think CO's are assigned from different teams.. and team specializes into different areas...
> 
> I am too from 263111.. Computer Network and system Engineer..


Hi mate. No I dont think this would necessarily be a hurdle. You see the COs need not assess our degree (that has been already done by ACS and certified us as suitable for migration under particular code) and other things are pretty generic which would need to be done for any application. So while I agree that a CO assessing IT applications could be from IT background, it doesn't necessarily have to. Or else u would need a CO from every specialization in IT such as Network Engineer, Developer and so on. This is also the prime reason why the degree assessment is assigned to specific bodies. Good Luck.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> @saurabh.naidu : Sorry but I totally disagree !!! There is a big difference in being smart a** and being relieved to get invited, especially if the invitation came on 16th November. And am very sure that all the 16th november invitees would agree wid me.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Agree with you, 16th Nov Invitees did include some 60 pointers including me and hence relieved that one dont need 70 points for invitation...

Definitely I didnt try to be a smart bum, But the process was very new to me and I was double checking before applying as it cold cost me $3K AUD...which is higher atm even than the $CAD...

It would have taken me a whole month to fill my burnt pockets...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Construction project manager :shocked::eek2::eek2::eek2: you serious dude I was under impression that you too an IT professional


VETASSESS not ACS in my signature 

Good atleast I can become a decent conman


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Agree with you, 16th Nov Invitees did include some 60 pointers including me and hence relieved that one dont need 70 points for invitation...
> 
> Definitely I didnt try to be a smart bum, But the process was very new to me and I was double checking before applying as it cold cost me $3K AUD...which is higher atm even than the $CAD...
> 
> It would have taken me a whole month to fill my burnt pockets...


Thanks for agreeing Raj. I was trying to point to the fact as to how we were supposed to receive an invite on 15th and the system glitched causing panic down all our throats.which is why we were more relieved on 16th night.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

no updates for 4th Feb


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, I dont think that CO are based on ANZSCO..

I think they are more based location wise..

My CO has the following information

XXXXX Name and Last Name of CO XXXXXX
Case officer Sth Asia and UK
Team 04
DIAC
Telephone
Email


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

guys plz pray for me. I have already booked my tickets for next tuesday.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi mate. No I dont think this would necessarily be a hurdle. You see the COs need not assess our degree (that has been already done by ACS and certified us as suitable for migration under particular code) and other things are pretty generic which would need to be done for any application. So while I agree that a CO assessing IT applications could be from IT background, it doesn't necessarily have to. Or else u would need a CO from every specialization in IT such as Network Engineer, Developer and so on. This is also the prime reason why the degree assessment is assigned to specific bodies. Good Luck.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum




Hey mate.. I really wish you get a CO asap.. this would make my clock ticking... till you give me a good news that you a got a CO, I will not check my mails daily...  Good Luck buddy


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Thanks for agreeing Raj. I was trying to point to the fact as to how we were supposed to receive an invite on 15th and the system glitched causing panic down all our throats.which is why we were more relieved on 16th night.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Seriously I did have a panic attack..only 16th November invitees will know that...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Well, I dont think that CO are based on ANZSCO..
> 
> I think they are more based location wise..
> 
> ...


Interesting Raj...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> guys plz pray for me. I have already booked my tickets for next tuesday.


Hey deep...

You mean coming tuesday ? 12th Feb ? are the tickets refundable ?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Timus, once we all get a grant we should just organise something in Sydney


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey deep...
> 
> You mean coming tuesday ? 12th Feb ? are the tickets refundable ?


ya mate. i dont know what to do. tickets are not refundable buti can change dates before 48hrs


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> guys plz pray for me. I have already booked my tickets for next tuesday.



Man, thats too sooon, unless you applied for a visitor visa?


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

findraj said:


> Man, thats too sooon, unless you applied for a visitor visa?


I mean tickets for India. its been 2 years in Adelaide. now cant wait to see my home town.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Timus, once we all get a grant we should just organise something in Sydney



Sure mate... I would love too... Let me know when you plan to visit in May(i suppose.. right?) By the way we guys can meet up in India as well... I am from Delhi(gurgaon)...

Will be visiting bangalore tomorrow.. If someone from bangalore wants to meet up please ;leave me a private message...


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> guys plz pray for me. I have already booked my tickets for next tuesday.



Tue is too soon. You can hear something by month end I feel. So try other option of getting tourist Visa and fly to Aus on tue stay there and once you get your grant you can go to NZ and return back and validate your PR. Please do check Aus tourist visa allowed or not in NZ, i am not sure on that front.


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Tue is too soon. You can hear something by month end I feel. So try other option of getting tourist Visa and fly to Aus on tue stay there and once you get your grant you can go to NZ and return back and validate your PR. Please do check Aus tourist visa allowed or not in NZ, i am not sure on that front.



Sorry I was under impression you in India


----------



## abmanjuonline (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I can now confirm that CO is allocated finally. It is Team2, Adelaide.

The CO has requested for some additional documents although I have already uploaded them. I will be sending them again and uploading the same in the application online.

Is it mandatory for the secondary applicant to provide Evidence of English Language Ability? My wife has a total experience of 7+ years in IT and did all the education in English as medium of instruction.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Not now, Im stuck in Paris with my wife?!?! Couldnt sleep at all..Will contact once I come back..I dont reside in Delhi / Bangalore...Will send you a PM once I come back


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> hey Ghostrider..
> 
> I never noticed you are from 263111 job code... Hey buddy.. I think we guys from IT need to wait a bit more... I think CO's are assigned from different teams.. and team specializes into different areas...
> 
> I am too from 263111.. Computer Network and system Engineer..


Me too on the same job code:typing: Technology: Virtualization. How about you guys?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Me too on the same job code:typing: Technology: Virtualization. How about you guys?


Did you mail your CO?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

findraj said:


> Not now, Im stuck in Paris with my wife?!?! Couldnt sleep at all..Will contact once I come back..I dont reside in Delhi / Bangalore...Will send you a PM once I come back


Haha. Sounds like a midlife crisis. Stuck. Lol hysterical.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Haha. Sounds like a midlife crisis. Stuck. Lol hysterical.


hehe, not midlife, its more like life crisis...We recently got married and not even reached our 30s yet..but we are with each other since 7 years, so you know..

She is into French History...and stuff like Da Vinci Code, she is cute...History/Geography/Philosophy/Religion issss nottt forrrr meeeee...I am a Vegas Man..

Let me look at some of them here enough of expat..Need my dose of BlackJack


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Did you mail your CO?


Yep Agent emailed the files to CO yesterday itself. when r u planning to?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Yep Agent emailed the files to CO yesterday itself. when r u planning to?


I dont know..Its in my drafts folder with all the things attached, should I ask her about my meds status in the initial mail itself? I will mail in a bit..Do you know your meds status?


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

abmanjuonline said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is it mandatory for the secondary applicant to provide Evidence of English Language Ability? My wife has a total experience of 7+ years in IT and did all the education in English as medium of instruction.


Congrats on CO assignment!!!
For the Evidence of English, i believe either IELTS or a English proficiency letter from the institution where she did her graduation from would be required.
This was told to us by agent.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Me too on the same job code:typing: Technology: Virtualization. How about you guys?


networking compute and virtualization.... all three with expertise in networking


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> I dont know..Its in my drafts folder with all the things attached, should I ask her about my meds status in the initial mail itself? I will mail in a bit..Do you know your meds status?


I suggest you do ask her for the meds.Will ask my Agent also to mail her for the same.
I had received a response mail from HS about our(both of us) meds being finalized. Havent enquired from the CO yet. The links have disappeared for both of us.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> I suggest you do ask her for the meds.Will ask my Agent also to mail her for the same.
> I had received a response mail from HS about our(both of us) meds being finalized. Havent enquired from the CO yet. The links have disappeared for both of us.


Yeah the link disappeared for us long ago..But Health Strategies havent replied to me ever...I will ask my CO


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Thanks for agreeing Raj. I was trying to point to the fact as to how we were supposed to receive an invite on 15th and the system glitched causing panic down all our throats.which is why we were more relieved on 16th night.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Haha, Yes, I remember that day! We stayed up late analysing the whole thing


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Yep Agent emailed the files to CO yesterday itself. when r u planning to?


Congrats Ankit for CO assignement..

Next is ghostrider... then I would start worrying about mine..


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> Haha, Yes, I remember that day! We stayed up late analysing the whole thing


I just dont know all this happened. Btw, my agent submitted the EOI on 16th morning. He called back in the evening same day informing us the invitation has been received.

We just coudnt believe him & realized its true on checking it personally. After this had some celebrations. It still remains a special day for us


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi I got CO allocated today. And she has asked me to send some more documents and form 80.
They have provided me a link (Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application.) but not working. And it say if the link does not work then send the docs to [email protected]. 
But isn't it a general email address?
Or if I upload it in the TRN page, how do I inform the CO ? He will be automatically notified?
Thanks a lot. Sleepyeyes


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Hi I got CO allocated today. And she has asked me to send some more documents and form 80.
> They have provided me a link (Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application.) but not working. And it say if the link does not work then send the docs to [email protected].
> But isn't it a general email address?
> Or if I upload it in the TRN page, how do I inform the CO ? He will be automatically notified?
> Thanks a lot. Sleepyeyes


Congrats on the CO allocation. Me & findraj too same team.
Mention your TRN while sending the email. Probably you can reply to the same email.
I received a mail with subject line as below:
<My Full Name>,File Number XYZ####/#######, TRN No. <TRN no>, Case Officer: <CO Full Name>


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Hi I got CO allocated today. And she has asked me to send some more documents and form 80.
> They have provided me a link (Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application.) but not working. And it say if the link does not work then send the docs to [email protected].
> But isn't it a general email address?
> Or if I upload it in the TRN page, how do I inform the CO ? He will be automatically notified?
> Thanks a lot. Sleepyeyes


I would rather advise u to the CO. you could additionally upload it on the site, if possible

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey mate.. I really wish you get a CO asap.. this would make my clock ticking... till you give me a good news that you a got a CO, I will not check my mails daily...  Good Luck buddy


Thx for ur wishes mate. I so wish that i could come back to u with this news tomorrow itself. Will post the updates on knowing further.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Seriously I did have a panic attack..only 16th November invitees will know that...


Exactly. And thats the whole point I was getting to as the reason for experiencing extra relief ! Thus ending up submitting the application a lot later.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Timus, once we all get a grant we should just organise something in Sydney


Am I invited ?

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Congrats Ankit for CO assignement..
> 
> Next is ghostrider... then I would start worrying about mine..


Timus Mine is 14 Dec application so I guess we both will be getting CO in same week.
So please do update once you get CO.


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Thanks a lot for the flying reply. I did my medicals with my wife and my 3 year old daughter. Now CO has asked for the medicals for only my daughter. We did it on Jan 30. And not Ehealth enabled. They had to send it to Berlin embassy by courier and the embassy people should upload our details. Is there any way to check our medical status.
Thanks.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Me too on the same job code:typing: Technology: Virtualization. How about you guys?


Network Security & Virtualization here. Although just at the stepping stone, yet to get CEH, MCITP & CISSP.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

*police clearance not done for my husband post passport tatkal scheme*

Hi all,

I got my Police clearance certificate in Dubai from Indian Embassy , Dubai .

My husband worked in India,Australia and currently Dubai.We got for Dubai and australia but when we applied for him in Indian Passport Services, they said still police clearance not finished in India for him, first time he applied through normal second time once his passport got expired he need to join in Dubai he applied in Tatkal scheme and did not noticed that police clearance done or not?

So in Passport service office they said first we need to apply for clearance then we need to apply for POC, so any one has this problem and how you sort out , we applied ffor this clearance some 20 days before still when we follow up they said still may take time upto 40 days.

Any idea?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Congrats on the CO allocation. Me & findraj too same team.
> Mention your TRN while sending the email. Probably you can reply to the same email.
> I received a mail with subject line as below:
> <My Full Name>,File Number XYZ####/#######, TRN No. <TRN no>, Case Officer: <CO Full Name>


Me too in Team4


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> I just dont know all this happened. Btw, my agent submitted the EOI on 16th morning. He called back in the evening same day informing us the invitation has been received.
> 
> We just coudnt believe him & realized its true on checking it personally. After this had some celebrations. It still remains a special day for us


You are one lucky guy! We all were waiting since 1st Nov for 15th nov and the clock to strike 12am. However, nothing happened then and it was like finding pandora's box but nothing in it. I personally was up till 4 am waiting for the system to aend our invitations and woke up at 5 to go to work. Then we all went on exploring the possibilities of someone hacking the system and went on further to explore the loop holes of the system. Quite an experience that was !!!!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Srimathy Manivannan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my Police clearance certificate in Dubai from Indian Embassy , Dubai .
> 
> ...


Hi Sri, I have got my passport done in tatkal . Same happened in my case for PCC and I am sorry to say but yes it will take more than approx 45 days (Min 45 days) to get the verification thing done and after that you can visit PSK and get your PCC printed. I would rather suggest you to hire an agent as i have meet some agents and they assured me of getting the PCC in 1 /2 working days. you can normally find agents around PSK specifically mentioning this as they work with less charges agents which have shops and stuff charge you more ,atleast in pune.


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> You are one lucky guy! We all were waiting since 1st Nov for 15th nov and the clock to strike 12am. However, nothing happened then and it was like finding pandora's box but nothing in it. I personally was up till 4 am waiting for the system to aend our invitations and woke up at 5 to go to work. Then we all went on exploring the possibilities of someone hacking the system and went on further to explore the loop holes of the system. Quite an experience that was !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


 haaila...that wz too much...


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

*Poc*



hellraiser said:


> Hi Sri, I have got my passport done in tatkal . Same happened in my case for PCC and I am sorry to say but yes it will take more than approx 45 days (Min 45 days) to get the verification thing done and after that you can visit PSK and get your PCC printed. I would rather suggest you to hire an agent as i have meet some agents and they assured me of getting the PCC in 1 /2 working days. you can normally find agents around PSK specifically mentioning this as they work with less charges agents which have shops and stuff charge you more ,atleast in pune.


Thanks friend.Since we have already applied with bls international in Dubai for all passport service (Govt Service), they still says further 10-20 days it will take.So have to wait.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Am I invited ?
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Ofcourse Man, what else were you thinking


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> You are one lucky guy! We all were waiting since 1st Nov for 15th nov and the clock to strike 12am. However, nothing happened then and it was like finding pandora's box but nothing in it. I personally was up till 4 am waiting for the system to aend our invitations and woke up at 5 to go to work. Then we all went on exploring the possibilities of someone hacking the system and went on further to explore the loop holes of the system. Quite an experience that was !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


True ghostrider and Nov 16 invitees will never forget that.


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> You are one lucky guy! We all were waiting since 1st Nov for 15th nov and the clock to strike 12am. However, nothing happened then and it was like finding pandora's box but nothing in it. I personally was up till 4 am waiting for the system to aend our invitations and woke up at 5 to go to work. Then we all went on exploring the possibilities of someone hacking the system and went on further to explore the loop holes of the system. Quite an experience that was !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


hahahahah hacking the system  if that would have been possible then you guys should have sent directly the grant mails instead of invitation for EOI  :tongue1:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> hahahahah hacking the system  if that would have been possible then you guys should have sent directly the grant mails instead of invitation for EOI  :tongue1:


oh man dont remind, we felt trolled and that they were inefficient and everything was a waste..

they should have done this...they should have done that..

Some even said "No wonder they need better ICT People"...

Was fun and had celebrated together when we all received it...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Timus Mine is 14 Dec application so I guess we both will be getting CO in same week.
> So please do update once you get CO.


sure hellraiser


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Congrats on the CO allocation. Me & findraj too same team.
> Mention your TRN while sending the email. Probably you can reply to the same email.
> I received a mail with subject line as below:
> <My Full Name>,File Number XYZ####/#######, TRN No. <TRN no>, Case Officer: <CO Full Name>


Hi,
On my CO's request checklist, form 80 is not mentioned. But on the 'request for information- detailed info.pdf' it says all persons over 16 years should submit this form. That means my wife will also need a form 80 ? 
Thanks,


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

timus17 said:


> sure hellraiser


Timus17 I can see that you have not done your medicals still ,any particular reason ?? As I feel sooner the medicals lesser the problems and waiting time


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Timus17 I can see that you have not done your medicals still ,any particular reason ?? As I feel sooner the medicals lesser the problems and waiting time



Thanks for reminding me... I did my medicals and my parents on 28th Jan.. Approx 45 days after VISA lodged date ... Should have done earlier... 

I would update my signature right way...


----------



## abmanjuonline (Oct 7, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Congrats on CO assignment!!!
> For the Evidence of English, i believe either IELTS or a English proficiency letter from the institution where she did her graduation from would be required.
> This was told to us by agent.


Thanks buddy for a quick response


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Hi,
> On my CO's request checklist, form 80 is not mentioned. But on the 'request for information- detailed info.pdf' it says all persons over 16 years should submit this form. That means my wife will also need a form 80 ?
> Thanks,


I suggest to mail whatever required from the request checklist & verify this with the CO. Meanwhile start filling up the form 80 so that it does not get delayed if required by the CO.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Ofcourse Man, what else were you thinking


Thx man

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> hahahahah hacking the system  if that would have been possible then you guys should have sent directly the grant mails instead of invitation for EOI  :tongue1:


I meant that someone hacked their systems, NOT US!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Hi Thanks a lot for the flying reply. I did my medicals with my wife and my 3 year old daughter. Now CO has asked for the medicals for only my daughter. We did it on Jan 30. And not Ehealth enabled. They had to send it to Berlin embassy by courier and the embassy people should upload our details. Is there any way to check our medical status.
> Thanks.


If you have CO generally CO is the person you need to contact. Process if you dont have a CO is that you can drop a mail to concerned authority - here's how

Best of luck.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Hi,
> On my CO's request checklist, form 80 is not mentioned. But on the 'request for information- detailed info.pdf' it says all persons over 16 years should submit this form. That means my wife will also need a form 80 ?
> Thanks,


yeah - form 80 is for spouse too.
Better fill it - even if not asked yet - saves time. as its a big form!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> hehe, not midlife, its more like life crisis...We recently got married and not even reached our 30s yet..but we are with each other since 7 years, so you know..
> 
> She is into French History...and stuff like Da Vinci Code, she is cute...History/Geography/Philosophy/Religion issss nottt forrrr meeeee...*I am a Vegas Man..*
> 
> Let me look at some of them here enough of expat..Need my dose of BlackJack


@Raj
haha.. your wife must be knowing this - right? Afterall you were together for 7 years.

@all
Seems like today people are quite in light mood - I checked forum after some hours and its up by several pages of light discussion. Seems like most are relieved now with having CO and other just seeing that thing's moving!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Timus, once we all get a grant we should just organise something in Sydney


All going to Sydney ?
No one to Mel?


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> All going to Sydney ?
> No one to Mel?


Mel


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

superm said:


> All going to Sydney ?
> No one to Mel?


Speculating between Mel, Sydney or Perth


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Mel


okay - so someone is here!
what field you are in?
and when will you be moving ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Speculating between Mel, Sydney or Perth


where you will be landing first?


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> okay - so someone is here!
> what field you are in?
> and when will you be moving ?



Software Engg and if everything goes well then planning to move by Apr


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Software Engg and if everything goes well then planning to move by Apr


Great, I might have same timeline - I see you applied for 489? was this type = region sponsored?


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Great, I might have same timeline - I see you applied for 489? was this type = region sponsored?


Family sponsored I have elder brother there.


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

We will be landing in Melbourne too... Mostly three months from visa grant...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> All going to Sydney ?
> No one to Mel?


Hey superm..

i would initially go to sydney... then when it would come to searching job and settling down.. I would prefer melbourne...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Family sponsored I have elder brother there.


okay.. I too have my elder brother - guess I looked up this one too, but applied 189 - but believe there were some restrictions compared to 189 - is it?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey superm..
> 
> i would initially go to sydney... then when it would come to searching job and settling down.. I would prefer melbourne...


What will you be doing in Sydney then?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> What will you be doing in Sydney then?



I need to appear for an exam there...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I need to appear for an exam there...


okay.. best of luck


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> okay.. best of luck


thanks Superm


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi friends,
I am filling form 80 now. But how I send it. Print it out and scan all again? We can not save it.
Thanks


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Hi friends,
> I am filling form 80 now. But how I send it. Print it out and scan all again? We can not save it.
> Thanks


Can be saved using *free foxit reader *software.
Just take print of page 17 (you need to sign that). 

Then you would need a software which can merge pdfs - some pdf editor - to merge the original + 17th page that you printed-signed-then-scanned.


----------



## PARAM2 (Jan 29, 2013)

sleepyeyes said:


> Hi friends,
> I am filling form 80 now. But how I send it. Print it out and scan all again? We can not save it.
> Thanks


the first page of the form says to be filled in pen...i think


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> okay.. I too have my elder brother - guess I looked up this one too, but applied 189 - but believe there were some restrictions compared to 189 - is it?


Yes it a TR and not PR after 2 yrs stay in aus i can apply for PR


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

Who has got the latest CO? What date of Visa application? I'm trying to see much more in front of the queue. I applied visa last Dec 18. Thanks!


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Who has got the latest CO? What date of Visa application? I'm trying to see much more in front of the queue. I applied visa last Dec 18. Thanks!


December 8 applicants have mostly got CO for 189


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

Seems like the COs have been overloaded with applications since Dec. The waiting time for CO allocation has been increasing steadily.


----------



## super (Oct 3, 2012)

Got a CO assigned today, requested for PCC and Medicals


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

Quick Overview : Invited - 17th Dec for 189 visa .. Applied/ACK - 8th January .. Status - Waiting for something to happen

Anyways Hi everyone . First of all congratulations to those who've been granted the visa .

And for the ones like me who are waiting for the CO or visa-grant ALL THE VERY BEST .. I know I am a bit late in joining this forum but nevertheless it is refreshing/pacifying to see the way u guys are interacting and sharing ur experiences . Anyways, I am waiting for CO to be allocated . And I'm sure its gonna take 1+month for that to happen . But I would love to be a part of this forum so that I can gauge the time it will take for my application to be granted . Take care ya'll


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Guys . I have seen a lot of applicants talking about Form 80 . Is it mandatory to attach it to our application ? I didn't do it because it was not mentioned anywhere on the attachment checklist to do so . I would appreciate if somebody(especially the ones who have got the grant) can help me with this . Thanks


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

saurabh.naidu said:


> Hi Guys . I have seen a lot of applicants talking about Form 80 . Is it mandatory to attach it to our application ? I didn't do it because it was not mentioned anywhere on the attachment checklist to do so . I would appreciate if somebody(especially the ones who have got the grant) can help me with this . Thanks


Hi Saurabh,

It is not a mandatory form to be submitted... if your CO ask you then you will have to submit it.. Most of the CO don't ask it...

So it's better wait until your CO asks for it..


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Still the wait is on.. no mails yet from CO...


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

saurabh.naidu said:


> Hi Guys . I have seen a lot of applicants talking about Form 80 . Is it mandatory to attach it to our application ? I didn't do it because it was not mentioned anywhere on the attachment checklist to do so . I would appreciate if somebody(especially the ones who have got the grant) can help me with this . Thanks


It's a proactive step..not really needed unless CO request for it. I got my grant without submitting the Form 80. Keep it simple.


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

chandu_799 said:


> It's a proactive step..not really needed unless CO request for it. I got my grant without submitting the Form 80. Keep it simple.


Thanx a lot @chandu and @jrompeeris for the info . Just a last one with regard to Medicals . What is the document we need to submit for the same ? I attached the medicals payment acknowledgement receipt . So i hope it should be cool eh ? :|


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Nobody called DIAC today?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

saurabh.naidu said:


> Thanx a lot @chandu and @jrompeeris for the info . Just a last one with regard to Medicals . What is the document we need to submit for the same ? I attached the medicals payment acknowledgement receipt . So i hope it should be cool eh ? :|


yeah ... medical receipts are enough. After all you should not be having anything except that.. right?


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

super said:


> Got a CO assigned today, requested for PCC and Medicals


Congrats for the CO and you will get a grant soon


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

superm said:


> yeah ... medical receipts are enough. After all you should not be having anything except that.. right?


No need to upload medicals receipts as the tests are conducted by panel doctors and uploaded directly into portal. Don't upload any unnecessary ones as you are giving extra work for CO to assess all the uploaded docs.


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi all,

Congrats to all of you who got grant and allocated CO

I have applied for 189 on 30th Dec

What proof do i need to submit for my experience in australia.

I did submit payslips,Letter from Employer and joining letter

is this sufficient as i am claiming 10 points for my experience

Thanks


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Just 30 mins back received a mail from CO asking following documents:

1. Overseas work exp.
- Bank statement (4 each year)
- Form 16
- Work reference letter

2. Health Req.
3. Character Rq.
- IND
- AUS (Here I will have mail CO ask him, it been only 7 months in Australia do I need to take the AFP. Because it say if we stay for more than 12 months need to apply for AFP)

4. Passport copies & passport size photo


CO initials MD - Team 2


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

Where is Ghostrider; any updates from him today hope he get the grant straight away as he is in need


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Just 30 mins back received a mail from CO asking following documents:
> 
> 1. Overseas work exp.
> - Bank statement (4 each year)
> ...



Congrats!! for the CO


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Where is Ghostrider; any updates from him today hope he get the grant straight away as he is in need


He will be mostly active at night (GHOXX) , it's day time now in Australia. Raj is also not traceable.


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> He will be mostly active at night (GHOXX) , it's day time now in Australia. Raj is also not traceable.


Oh yeah Ghost but pls dnt ask for Raj he will say it again I am holidaying give me a break lolz


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Oh yeah Ghost but pls dnt ask for Raj he will say it again I am holidaying give me a break lolz


lol...yep. He will, but can't control the temptation to respond.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Just 30 mins back received a mail from CO asking following documents:
> 
> 1. Overseas work exp.
> - Bank statement (4 each year)
> ...


Didn't you upload any of these? or co not able to see uploaded ones?


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

superm said:


> Didn't you upload any of these? or co not able to see uploaded ones?


Yeah I upload all of them except these;

- Form 16 for the past four years
- 4 Salary slips each year
- Aus PCC (only 7 months now, guess not completed 12 months so not req)

It says just email all the documents, due to system issues they can't view these..


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

I have been in Melbourne from past 7 months and when I called the DIAC guys they said its not required. Hmm now wondering why CO is asking for it.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

melbdream said:


> I have been in Melbourne from past 7 months and when I called the DIAC guys they said its not required. Hmm now wondering why CO is asking for it.


Anyways I am going to scan my passport which has the arrival stamp on it.. and will send it to CO saying it's only 7 months now ...

I think they just send a standard format... if you are in Australia for even 1 month you will get this .. I guess.. Gonna verify it tomorrow with CO.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

super said:


> Got a CO assigned today, requested for PCC and Medicals


CO has been assigned quickly for you. Many December applicants is yet to be assigned a CO. Good for you. What is your occupation?


----------



## bprabu (Feb 6, 2013)

Dear Friends,

First of all, this is the great forum to undertand the progress of all fellow applicants and appreciate all the members of the forum. It gives lot of information regarding appln process. I have just joined this forum.

I have lodged my application on 9 Dec 2012 and got the acknowledgement on the same day. I am awaiting CO. Did anyone from 9th Dec got the CO assigned??




---------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS: 28 Sep 2012 | EOI: 7th Nov 2012 | INV: 3rd Dec 2012 | LOG/ACK: 9th Dec 2012 | PCC: yet to upload | MED: 12th Jan 2013| CO: ? | Grant: ?


----------



## super (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks. 263111- Computer Network and System Engineer


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> CO has been assigned quickly for you. Many December applicants is yet to be assigned a CO. Good for you. What is your occupation?


Super's CO allocation was quicker because 190 is a higher priority visa than 189.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> First of all, this is the great forum to undertand the progress of all fellow applicants and appreciate all the members of the forum. It gives lot of information regarding appln process. I have just joined this forum.
> 
> ...


Hi, So far only people up to 8th Dec have got COs (in this forum)...I have a feeling you must be having a CO...Did you call DIAC to check on it?


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

True


----------



## moment (Nov 29, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Just 30 mins back received a mail from CO asking following documents:
> 
> 1. Overseas work exp.
> - Bank statement (4 each year)
> ...



good news J, 

I hope I will be the next one . it is a long waiting. :juggle:


----------



## bprabu (Feb 6, 2013)

VVV said:


> Hi, So far only people up to 8th Dec have got COs (in this forum)...I have a feeling you must be having a CO...Did you call DIAC to check on it?


Thanks VVV. Lets hope for the best. I did not call DIAC yet. But i mailed 'health.strategies' to know my medicals status. I got a below reply.

Dear XXXXX

Thank you for your email. Unfortunately, we are only able to assist with system related matters.

If you would like to know about the status of the Health Examination, please forward your query to your visa processing officer or relevant business area where your visa application is being processed.

Kind Regards

XXX

Did anyone got reply like that? It seems they are not telling the medical status nowadays.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS: 28 Sep 2012 | EOI(189): 7th Nov 2012 | INV(189): 3rd Dec 2012 | LOG/ACK: 9th Dec 2012 | PCC: yet to upload | MED: 12th Jan 2013| CO: ? | Grant: ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Yeah I upload all of them except these;
> 
> - Form 16 for the past four years
> - 4 Salary slips each year
> ...


okay.. I guess golden mail is not far off. Quickly send the docs - make it as soon as you can. It will help get the grant soon and also help the waiting applicants 
Best of luck!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

moment said:


> good news J,
> 
> I hope I will be the next one . it is a long waiting. :juggle:


Did you call DIAC?
you must already be having CO..


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> First of all, this is the great forum to undertand the progress of all fellow applicants and appreciate all the members of the forum. It gives lot of information regarding appln process. I have just joined this forum.
> 
> ...


welcome prabu , you are next mate in the Q or it also can be that you already have a CO. Ghost has applied on 10th and I guess he is assigned to some team so same might be in your case.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Thanks VVV. Lets hope for the best. I did not call DIAC yet. But i mailed 'health.strategies' to know my medicals status. I got a below reply.
> 
> Dear XXXXX
> 
> ...



you might wanna refer the 'medical referred' thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7696-co-assigned-december-applicants-141.html

I don't know for sure - but I have read in this above thread that this reply generally means that meds are referred! You can search in the above thread with some words from the mail. you might see what others say about this.
Hope its not referred - and best of luck!


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

*DIAC Phone number*

Hi everyone,

I am a newbie to this forum. I have applied for subclass 189 and atm waiting for CO allocation. 

I am also trying to complete the Medical and PCC before the CO allocation. However the hospital is saying that they cannot find my details on the system. I would like to talk to someone in DIAC about this. Does anyone have their phone number?

Thanks
Rajiv


----------



## moment (Nov 29, 2012)

superm said:


> Did you call DIAC?
> you must already be having CO..


I have applied through an agent and she is asking me to be patient 

I will call her today to ask for any apdates.

wish me luck


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> welcome prabu , you are next mate in the Q or it also can be that you already have a CO. Ghost has applied on 10th and I guess he is assigned to some team so same might be in your case.


Are you sure! GhostRide has been assigned to some team. 
plz god. make helraiser's word true.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie to this forum. I have applied for subclass 189 and atm waiting for CO allocation.
> 
> ...


If in your e-visa portal your e-health form is available then you will be able to do medical without CO allocation. Please complete the e-health form and take the printout to medical center. If e-health form is not available then wait for CO. PCC can be done without any difficulties. I have seen few expat members been granted visa without any CO allocation.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> welcome prabu , you are next mate in the Q or it also can be that you already have a CO. Ghost has applied on 10th and I guess he is assigned to some team so same might be in your case.


who said that he got assigned?


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> who said that he got assigned?


assigned to some team and not a CO . That too i am not sure but I remeber I read it somewhere . GhostRider can confirm on it.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

i believe that was someone else.. and that person did get CO too recently!
But I sure do hope he gets one soon if not already!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

nomita said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congrats to all of you who got grant and allocated CO
> 
> ...


Yea that should do 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Where is Ghostrider; any updates from him today hope he get the grant straight away as he is in need


Thx for remembrance.! Nope I dont know if I have got a CO yet, atleast not that I know of! I will call tomorrow and update u guys.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> He will be mostly active at night (GHOXX) , it's day time now in Australia. Raj is also not traceable.


Haha. No buddy I m active right now as well. Just had an overseas visit to our office and so was busy showing up on the IT setup. Still waiting to hear from DIAC, only got 2 more days to go.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

melbdream said:


> I have been in Melbourne from past 7 months and when I called the DIAC guys they said its not required. Hmm now wondering why CO is asking for it.


I would rather email the CO directly abt this briefing him abt the situation. The CO might not have actually noticed abt ur time in Australia and thus requested for a generic list!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> assigned to some team and not a CO . That too i am not sure but I remeber I read it somewhere . GhostRider can confirm on it.


I can confirm tht I am NOT ASSIGNED to any CO or team yet !!!!!
Gosh, where did u read abt stuff like that? Do they publish these things in the newspapers already??? Lolzzz

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> who said that he got assigned?


I never did. I so much wish that it comes true, but hasn't yet. Am gona call the DIAC tomorrow though.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Nobody called DIAC today?


Yeah its reported that the DIAC finally got the chance to take an afternoon nap today after months !!!!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> I can confirm tht I am NOT ASSIGNED to any CO or team yet !!!!!
> Gosh, where did u read abt stuff like that? Do they publish these things in the newspapers already??? Lolzzz
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Lol @ people passing on rumours


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Just 30 mins back received a mail from CO asking following documents:
> 
> 1. Overseas work exp.
> - Bank statement (4 each year)
> ...


Finally and much deservedly, U got the CO. congrats. Go on and get the grant now!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> If in your e-visa portal your e-health form is available then you will be able to do medical without CO allocation. Please complete the e-health form and take the printout to medical center. If e-health form is not available then wait for CO. PCC can be done without any difficulties. I have seen few expat members been granted visa without any CO allocation.


Thanks for your response. If I fill the form manually and take it to a clinic. Can the doctors enter results through the online portal? Or will it be done manually? I do not want it to be done manually because it can delay the process. 

The online portal shows the link to choose the clinic and to print the form. But for some reason the clinic system does not have my record. Hence why I would like to speak to someone in DIAC or any other relevant deparment. 

I tried a quick search for a telephone number but failed to find one. So if anyone could please help me by sending DIAC number?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Lol @ people passing on rumours


Hey mate, noticed that u r on holidays, but u are also obliged to upload ur docs so that ur CO can be mine (after u get the grant) !

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hey mate, noticed that u r on holidays, but u are also obliged to upload ur docs so that ur CO can be mine (after u get the grant) !
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Done yesterday itself, I am worried about meds being referred..


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Done yesterday itself, I am worried about meds being referred..


Dont worry, they wont. Good luck !

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Dont worry, they wont. Good luck !
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Yeah
Awaiting CO reply


----------



## bprabu (Feb 6, 2013)

superm said:


> you might wanna refer the 'medical referred' thread:
> 
> I don't know for sure - but I have read in this above thread that this reply generally means that meds are referred! You can search in the above thread with some words from the mail. you might see what others say about this.
> Hope its not referred - and best of luck!



Hi Guys..

Good news is that i have got my CO assigned today. He is from Brisbane team 33.

He has asked some documents i have already uploaded.

Evidence of relationship
English language ability of secondary applicant.
PCC

So is that means my medicals finalized?

i wish everyone for speedy CO allocation.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ACS: 28 Sep 2012 | EOI(189): 7th Nov 2012 | INV(189): 3rd Dec 2012 | LOG/ACK: 9th Dec 2012 | PCC: yet to upload | MED: 12th Jan 2013| CO: 6th feb 2013 | Grant: ?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> Good news is that i have got my CO assigned today. He is from Brisbane team 33.
> 
> ...


Congratulations first of all. 
You should really ask the que abt meds to your CO in returning mail. Good Luck mate.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> Thanks for your response. If I fill the form manually and take it to a clinic. Can the doctors enter results through the online portal? Or will it be done manually? I do not want it to be done manually because it can delay the process.
> 
> The online portal shows the link to choose the clinic and to print the form. But for some reason the clinic system does not have my record. Hence why I would like to speak to someone in DIAC or any other relevant deparment.
> 
> I tried a quick search for a telephone number but failed to find one. So if anyone could please help me by sending DIAC number?


You need to fill the form first by selecting the clinic then only your information will be visible to the them. So, try filling the online form and generate the pdf before calling the clinic.

If you have already done that then you need to call DIAC.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> Good news is that i have got my CO assigned today. He is from Brisbane team 33.
> 
> ...


Good Luck...Hope you get the grant soon!!!! Ghostrider, you are next in line!!!! All the best!!


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> Thanks for your response. If I fill the form manually and take it to a clinic. Can the doctors enter results through the online portal? Or will it be done manually? I do not want it to be done manually because it can delay the process.
> 
> The online portal shows the link to choose the clinic and to print the form. But for some reason the clinic system does not have my record. Hence why I would like to speak to someone in DIAC or any other relevant deparment.
> 
> I tried a quick search for a telephone number but failed to find one. So if anyone could please help me by sending DIAC number?


Try the following details:

Health Strategies and Coordination Section
Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)
Email: [email protected] Fax: +61 2 6264 1380


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> Good Luck...Hope you get the grant soon!!!! Ghostrider, you are next in line!!!! All the best!!


Hope so, thanks.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

karansuper said:


> You need to fill the form first by selecting the clinic then only your information will be visible to the them. So, try filling the online form and generate the pdf before calling the clinic.
> 
> If you have already done that then you need to call DIAC.


I have already done that. I am going to email to the address slagozzz posted.


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Thanks VVV. Lets hope for the best. I did not call DIAC yet. But i mailed 'health.strategies' to know my medicals status. I got a below reply.
> 
> Dear XXXXX
> 
> ...


Hi
I got the same reply 2 days back. I am just waiting for CO to be aloocated.

Br//


----------



## Srimathy Manivannan (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi ,

Anyone got refund of the application money , my CO sent me a refund form and we signed and sent back, he said the team will contact once decision is made.


----------



## sgeorge (Sep 9, 2012)

@bprabu, I had mailed health.strategies on last thursday. got similar reply on monday. I was done with medicals in last week of december. still waiting for CO. had applied on 18 dec.


----------



## bprabu (Feb 6, 2013)

sgeorge said:


> @bprabu, I had mailed health.strategies on last thursday. got similar reply on monday. I was done with medicals in last week of december. still waiting for CO. had applied on 18 dec.


Dont worry. You may need to wait some more time to get the CO allocated.

So far until 9th Dec applicants got CO allocated.

I need to ask my CO about my medicals.

All the best.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

We completed medicals on saturday, Today I called the hospital to check whether those have been uploaded. I was told by the Dr. that they are unable to upload due to some system issue with eHealth. Hopefully he will be able to do it by the end of the week.

Another waiting time


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

sgeorge said:


> @bprabu, I had mailed health.strategies on last thursday. got similar reply on monday. I was done with medicals in last week of december. still waiting for CO. had applied on 18 dec.


George, Even I applied on 18th Dec and waiting for CO.No change in the document status too......There are People from 10th Dec, who is waiting for CO ...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Dont worry. You may need to wait some more time to get the CO allocated.
> 
> So far until 9th Dec applicants got CO allocated.
> 
> ...


Could u pls clarify the status of ur documents in evisa portal? Thanks.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## akazemis (Feb 3, 2012)

Why do you all guys send your PCC and medical so soon for 189 lodgs?
I've heard that the deadline for first entry would be 1 your from lodge. and assuming the whole process takes about 12 months then you wont have enough time to register your first enter.
Am I right or not?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> Good news is that i have got my CO assigned today. He is from Brisbane team 33.
> 
> ...





Initials of CO... WE r from team 33 as well.....join http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/140165-co-team-33-join.html


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yeah its reported that the DIAC finally got the chance to take an afternoon nap today after months !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Lolz... but - I don't think that with the speed they are working on - they sleep just on afternoons ;-p 

Just kidding! Hope they are working their 'hats' off to provide more and more grants


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> Good news is that i have got my CO assigned today. He is from Brisbane team 33.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on CO - please upload all things ASAP  get the grant and free up CO


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> We completed medicals on saturday, Today I called the hospital to check whether those have been uploaded. I was told by the Dr. that they are unable to upload due to some system issue with eHealth. Hopefully he will be able to do it by the end of the week.
> 
> Another waiting time


Hey Sameera - yeah, I heard that there's some system update they are doing that's why some global issue with med uploads. Hope that resolves soon.. best of luck for the same!


----------



## bprabu (Feb 6, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Could u pls clarify the status of ur documents in evisa portal? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Some document status shows 'Requested' other than that no change in e visa portal. overall status says 'In progress'


-------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS: 28 Sep 2012 | EOI(189): 7th Nov 2012 | INV(189): 3rd Dec 2012 | LOG/ACK: 9th Dec 2012 | PCC: yet to upload | MED: 12th Jan 2013| CO: 6th feb 2013 | Grant: ?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Some document status shows 'Requested' other than that no change in e visa portal. overall status says 'In progress'
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS: 28 Sep 2012 | EOI(189): 7th Nov 2012 | INV(189): 3rd Dec 2012 | LOG/ACK: 9th Dec 2012 | PCC: yet to upload | MED: 12th Jan 2013| CO: 6th feb 2013 | Grant: ?


Same with me


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Dont worry. You may need to wait some more time to get the CO allocated.
> 
> So far until 9th Dec applicants got CO allocated.
> 
> ...


Hi bprabu,
Please do update here what the CO replies regarding your medicals. I wrote to the HS and they are not replying with the details....


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Some document status shows 'Requested' other than that no change in e visa portal. overall status says 'In progress'
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS: 28 Sep 2012 | EOI(189): 7th Nov 2012 | INV(189): 3rd Dec 2012 | LOG/ACK: 9th Dec 2012 | PCC: yet to upload | MED: 12th Jan 2013| CO: 6th feb 2013 | Grant: ?


Alright, thanks.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Same with me


Ok, just wantd to confirm that CO allocation isn't necessarily reflected in docs status.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey Sameera - yeah, I heard that there's some system update they are doing that's why some global issue with med uploads. Hope that resolves soon.. best of luck for the same!


I hope it does

I remember you mentioning them not been able to upload your wifes medicals or something? what was the issue? How long did your clinic take to upload?


----------



## medso (Jan 7, 2013)

bprabu said:


> Thanks VVV. Lets hope for the best. I did not call DIAC yet. But i mailed 'health.strategies' to know my medicals status. I got a below reply.
> 
> Dear XXXXX
> 
> ...


Prabhu, it could mean that a case officer might have been assigned to you and they are asking you to check the status directly with him. Hoping thats the case, not sure though


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

akazemis said:


> Why do you all guys send your PCC and medical so soon for 189 lodgs?
> I've heard that the deadline for first entry would be 1 your from lodge. and assuming the whole process takes about 12 months then you wont have enough time to register your first enter.
> Am I right or not?


You are right, DIAC says target is to process 75% of applications within 12 months. However that target was set before SkillSelect came into play. Current trends show 189 grants within 3 months. So there would be no harm in getting medicals before CO if one is hoping to make the process a bit faster.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I hope it does
> 
> I remember you mentioning them not been able to upload your wifes medicals or something? what was the issue? How long did your clinic take to upload?


Hi Sameera,

You can write to [email protected].
I completed my medical on Jan 11the and clinic was not able to upload the report. I have written to [email protected], 3rd day nice gentle man replied stating Issue is resolved and clinic should be able to upload the report now.

Also My wife have done the X-Ray Monday(2 days back) and clinic had the problem for accessing her medical. Clinic has asked me, they require health request number to proceed further. Hence it takes time. I told them , I will write to ehealth( I assume that its duty of clinic itself) and let you know. Again Monday I replied to ehealth stating , still clinic have trouble to access My Spouse Medical and thry require health request number to proceed further. Today Nice gentleman replied providing the health request number also mentioned clinic should be able to upload the report now. I passed the health request number to the clinic...


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> Hi Sameera,
> 
> You can write to [email protected].
> I completed my medical on Jan 11the and clinic was not able to upload the report. I have written to [email protected], 3rd day nice gentle man replied stating Issue is resolved and clinic should be able to upload the report now.
> ...


Great suggestion. I shall do it tomorrow. Thanks buddy.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Blissful said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for all these posts which has been helpful to each and everyone in some way. I have been reading these posts.
> Today, I have been granted 189 :clap2::clap2: after a long wait :ranger:
> ...


Congratulations *blissful* :clap2:
In the list of supplied documents, you did not mention PCC. Hence, I'd wish to know if you provided DIAC with PCC clearance.

Enjoy your GRANT lane:


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

srikarasu said:


> Is anyone around december 2nd week timeframe have CO allocated?


No CO up till now :juggle:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I hope it does
> 
> I remember you mentioning them not been able to upload your wifes medicals or something? what was the issue? How long did your clinic take to upload?


It took a week to upload that - that was a technical individual issue they saw. Which generally is resolved by some DIAC team so it got resolved. 
Now, on other hand, its some issue due to change in medical online system they are doing as read in forum itself.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> We completed medicals on saturday, Today I called the hospital to check whether those have been uploaded. I was told by the Dr. that they are unable to upload due to some system issue with eHealth. Hopefully he will be able to do it by the end of the week.
> 
> Another waiting time


Hi sameera,
Even I experienced the same. Clinic couldn't access my account using TRN. As Mathew said health strategies will resolve the problem once you inform them. My agent informed them and got a reply within 2 days. Best of luck.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi sameera,
> Even I experienced the same. Clinic couldn't access my account using TRN. As Mathew said health strategies will resolve the problem once you inform them. My agent informed them and got a reply within 2 days. Best of luck.


Hope this works for you Sameera - rest all docs uploaded?
waiting for you to free up CO man, people are waiting 
Best of luck!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Seems no grant yet for 189 applications after 4th December 2012, Am I right? Its going to be a long week. I hope Thursday and Friday will be better.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> Seems no grant yet for 189 applications after 4th December 2012, Am I right? Its going to be a long week. I hope Thursday and Friday will be better.


and if those don't get grant soon - our turn would not come fast


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

exxpat said:


> I applied on 24th Jan and same day status of all documents changed to received. I am only left with PCC, Medicals and Wife's IELTS.


pls update in the below sheet for our reference

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Its like standing in a long winding queue whose end you cannot see - and just hope that wherever it ends - -there is progress going on.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

I received my Ackn. Letter on the 23-01-13 ... had my Medical check on the 24-01-13 and they told me it would just take a couple of days to upload it to the diac website ... but the status for Health Check is still `recommended`


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I have been spending time at reading this complete thread and then comment through my first post and believe me, it took a lot many days to read all these pages. The number of pages have been increasing speedily, lately  ( though it is good for everyone on this forum and also for freeing up COs  )

It makes me feel happy to observe some people reaching out to others in all good way to help each other. I'd congratulate *findRaj* and others who have had a CO and others who have got GRANTS.

Now I believe I'd also join you guys, specially _*Ghostride*_ since he and me - we both applied on the same date and incidently we both got invitation too on the same date :gossip: BUT ->> both are waiting for a CO to be allocated :ranger:


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> First of all, this is the great forum to undertand the progress of all fellow applicants and appreciate all the members of the forum. It gives lot of information regarding appln process. I have just joined this forum.
> 
> ...


Nop dear. I have applied on 10-Dec and still am waiting for CO assignment 
My 8th week had completed on 4-Feb and this wait is being converted to a never ending wait :frusty:

Hope we all waiting get a CO assigned pretty soon !!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I am having sort of a nervous breakdown, flying back on this saturday...Told my wife I am sorry I cant concentrate on this holiday thing..She said its ok lets fly tomo, but I told her we can do till Saturday..

When do I expect my CO to get back to me? I am feeling bad that I do this to her everytime and all she does is smile...

Ugh anxiousness


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> I received my Ackn. Letter on the 23-01-13 ... had my Medical check on the 24-01-13 and they told me it would just take a couple of days to upload it to the diac website ... but the status for Health Check is still `recommended`


My medical is also at recommended status. Applied on 28 th and done med on 31st


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Latency  in CO apportion cropping up many superfluous  questions in my mind and one of those is I do not have Form 16 issued by my first employer since my salary was below the tax threshold  . Hence, I could not include one in my documentation pack though I have provided all other essentials ie, salary slips, offer letter, relieving letter and hike letters. It was a ‘start-up’ company and was putting its foot down to business then. Form 16 has however been provided for each of the other companies I worked with. Would that be a stand-alone requisition if at all, suggestion awaited. Thanks!!:wave:


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey any CO assigned for 21/12/2012 applicants?


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> My medical is also at recommended status. Applied on 28 th and done med on 31st


In my evisa page I had the link to organise the medical exams that disappeared after I did those. Where do you see this recommended status?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

permutation said:


> In my evisa page I had the link to organise the medical exams that disappeared after I did those. Where do you see this recommended status?


In the document attachment lust the evidence of health is in recommended status, though the link has been disappeared.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> My medical is also at recommended status. Applied on 28 th and done med on 31st


hmmm ok, I´ll talk to the panel doc tomorrow and ask if they´ve sent the results already.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

ja, the link has been disappeared


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Hey any CO assigned for 21/12/2012 applicants?


read few posts of this page and previous, you would come to know ;p


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey everyone ... I´ve a question. I´ll fill out the form 80 just in the case the CO will ask for it. Question 23 is "Do you currently have a partner?"
I do have a boyfriend (Australian Citizen) but I wouldn´t declare it as a de facto relationship since we never lived together and I´ve been in Germany for quite a while now ... anyway ... How should I answer this question??? 
Thanks for your help


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

I believe this recommended status of health evidence is not relevant for the most of us, it is a general template of list of documents. May be for some applicants is relevant but not all. For example, australian qualification is also recommended but certainly very few of us has such...


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey everyone ... I´ve a question. I´ll fill out the form 80 just in the case the CO will ask for it. Question 23 is "Do you currently have a partner?"
> I do have a boyfriend (Australian Citizen) but I wouldn´t declare it as a de facto relationship since we never lived together and I´ve been in Germany for quite a while now ... anyway ... How should I answer this question???
> Thanks for your help


DIAC defines a partner as a spouse or a de facto partner. So that would mean your response is No.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

findraj said:


> I am having sort of a nervous breakdown, flying back on this saturday...Told my wife I am sorry I cant concentrate on this holiday thing..She said its ok lets fly tomo, but I told her we can do till Saturday..
> 
> When do I expect my CO to get back to me? I am feeling bad that I do this to her everytime and all she does is smile...
> 
> Ugh anxiousness


People spend their entire lives chasing those special moments in life. You're in one right now. You should be thinking more of your wife than the case officer for a change to start with. Then you have some blue cheese, baguette and beers to enjoy. And wine for the missus. You should battle one of those tinman statue man into break-dances. Take a long drive. Go to the Louvre Museum. Make fun of the man wearing black and white horizontal striped shirt and with a mustache claiming to be some sort of a performer. Take a dive into the Piscine swimming pool, the one showed in "The life of Pi". Be loud like any other American in Paris.
You got a lot of 'other' things to do than to dream about your friggin case officer.

You should be one of those heroes - "Save the cheerleader.. err wife, save the world".


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> I am having sort of a nervous breakdown, flying back on this saturday...Told my wife I am sorry I cant concentrate on this holiday thing..She said its ok lets fly tomo, but I told her we can do till Saturday..
> 
> When do I expect my CO to get back to me? I am feeling bad that I do this to her everytime and all she does is smile...
> 
> Ugh anxiousness


Hey raj, I can understand ur anxiousness, but dont do this to ur wife mate. Just stick it out there for a few days and am sure u'll see ur grant soon. Then, u can celebrate it over there!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Latency  in CO apportion cropping up many superfluous  questions in my mind and one of those is I do not have Form 16 issued by my first employer since my salary was below the tax threshold  . Hence, I could not include one in my documentation pack though I have provided all other essentials ie, salary slips, offer letter, relieving letter and hike letters. It was a &#145;start-up&#146; company and was putting its foot down to business then. Form 16 has however been provided for each of the other companies I worked with. Would that be a stand-alone requisition if at all, suggestion awaited. Thanks!!:wave:


I dont think this should be a hindrance at all, as u have provided the other requisite documents for the same. At the most u may require to explain this to the CO. should be alright. Good Luck!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Hey any CO assigned for 21/12/2012 applicants?


You gotta be kidding. Sure u aint a regular reader of the thread. 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> You gotta be kidding. Sure u aint a regular reader of the thread.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


called yet?


----------



## GauravS (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi guys, I got very good job offer in Gulf country, which I don't want to miss. I just want to know, is it necessary to stay in country from where I had applied. Actually I m in dilemma, whether to go for it or still wait for grant. Bec the bird in hand is worth two in the bush. Plz advice


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Yea that should do
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Thanks Ghostride


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> called yet?


No not yet. Too busy in the office. Will call in the next half an hour.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

nomita said:


> Thanks Ghostride


Ur welcome.


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

GauravS said:


> Hi guys, I got very good job offer in Gulf country, which I don't want to miss. I just want to know, is it necessary to stay in country from where I had applied. Actually I m in dilemma, whether to go for it or still wait for grant. Bec the bird in hand is worth two in the bush. Plz advice


GauravS, I this case you have inform your CO change of job....not necessary to stay in country where applied....


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Alright, so just got off the phone with DIAC. After waiting for 25 mins, a lovely lady answered the call who was very informative. She said, that I have been allocated a CO couple of days ago (05 Feb). She asked me to be patient and wait for 2 weeks for the CO to run the preliminary checks and get back to me if necessary. She even mentioned the name (although I couldn't remember it), but it is a Sri Lankan CO by the looks of it. 

So, now the real nervous times begin !!!:behindsofa:


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Alright, so just got off the phone with DIAC. After waiting for 25 mins, a lovely lady answered the call who was very informative. She said, that I have been allocated a CO couple of days ago (05 Feb). She asked me to be patient and wait for 2 weeks for the CO to run the preliminary checks and get back to me if necessary. She even mentioned the name (although I couldn't remember it), but it is a Sri Lankan CO by the looks of it.
> 
> So, now the real nervous times begin !!!:behindsofa:


Congrats!! happy for you man; No need to worry you get a grant soon


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Alright, so just got off the phone with DIAC. After waiting for 25 mins, a lovely lady answered the call who was very informative. She said, that I have been allocated a CO couple of days ago (05 Feb). She asked me to be patient and wait for 2 weeks for the CO to run the preliminary checks and get back to me if necessary. She even mentioned the name (although I couldn't remember it), but it is a Sri Lankan CO by the looks of it.
> 
> So, now the real nervous times begin !!!:behindsofa:


Congrats Ghost, hope you get your grant soon..what about your travel to India?


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Alright, so just got off the phone with DIAC. After waiting for 25 mins, a lovely lady answered the call who was very informative. She said, that I have been allocated a CO couple of days ago (05 Feb). She asked me to be patient and wait for 2 weeks for the CO to run the preliminary checks and get back to me if necessary. She even mentioned the name (although I couldn't remember it), but it is a Sri Lankan CO by the looks of it.
> 
> So, now the real nervous times begin !!!:behindsofa:


Congrats bro so my words came true :wink: .Happy for you hope you get your grant ASAP.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Congrats!! happy for you man; No need to worry you get a grant soon


Thanks mate.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Alright, so just got off the phone with DIAC. After waiting for 25 mins, a lovely lady answered the call who was very informative. She said, that I have been allocated a CO couple of days ago (05 Feb). She asked me to be patient and wait for 2 weeks for the CO to run the preliminary checks and get back to me if necessary. She even mentioned the name (although I couldn't remember it), but it is a Sri Lankan CO by the looks of it.
> 
> So, now the real nervous times begin !!!:behindsofa:


Good to know, you can receive the grant in any time.


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Alright, so just got off the phone with DIAC. After waiting for 25 mins, a lovely lady answered the call who was very informative. She said, that I have been allocated a CO couple of days ago (05 Feb). She asked me to be patient and wait for 2 weeks for the CO to run the preliminary checks and get back to me if necessary. She even mentioned the name (although I couldn't remember it), but it is a Sri Lankan CO by the looks of it.
> 
> So, now the real nervous times begin !!!:behindsofa:


Congratulations! Reading through your post I just wanted to say the response you got today from them is very consistent with what I was told  I was also told that I should wait about two weeks to expect any communication from CO.

Good luck


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Congrats Ghost, hope you get your grant soon..what about your travel to India?


Thanks mate. I am STILL flying on this Saturday. The DIAC operator said I don't need to worry about my travel at all. They can contact me via email and a decision could still be made while I am overseas. So thats somewhat of relief


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Thanks mate. I am STILL flying on this Saturday. The DIAC operator said I don't need to worry about my travel at all. They can contact me via email and a decision could still be made while I am overseas. So thats somewhat of relief


Well thats a good news  have a nice trip man..

Even I am out of India now, on a Business trip, and I am travelling back tomorrow evening. Will be reaching India on Saturday


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Thanks mate. I am STILL flying on this Saturday. The DIAC operator said I don't need to worry about my travel at all. They can contact me via email and a decision could still be made while I am overseas. So thats somewhat of relief


Congrates GhostrideR......You will get your grant soon.........lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Alright, so just got off the phone with DIAC. After waiting for 25 mins, a lovely lady answered the call who was very informative. She said, that I have been allocated a CO couple of days ago (05 Feb). She asked me to be patient and wait for 2 weeks for the CO to run the preliminary checks and get back to me if necessary. She even mentioned the name (although I couldn't remember it), but it is a Sri Lankan CO by the looks of it.
> 
> So, now the real nervous times begin !!!:behindsofa:


Wow! Congratz Ghost (aka Homosapien  - kidding!) All the best!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All..
Please confirm me what is that ACK in all the signatures....
i have applied on 29th jan & got my TRN on that days..
do we get any confirmation mail from DIAC..

Please reply...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Good to know, you can receive the grant in any time.


Thanks mate. I hope so. Will keep me nervous throughout my travel !


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> Wow! Congratz Ghost (aka Homosapien  - kidding!) All the best!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hahaha, thanks mate.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Congrats bro so my words came true :wink: .Happy for you hope you get your grant ASAP.


Yeah am anxiously waiting now. I think even while flying I'll be tempted to ask the Airlines for Wifi and check my mails, to see if CO has requested anything. Lolzzzz


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Congrates GhostrideR......You will get your grant soon.........lane:lane:lane:lane:


Thanks for the wishes, I hope I can free up the CO in no time for you guys !


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi All..
> Please confirm me what is that ACK in all the signatures....
> i have applied on 29th jan & got my TRN on that days..
> do we get any confirmation mail from DIAC..
> ...


ACK means acknowledgement. After lodging the 189 and paying, you are supposed to receive an email confirming your application. This email will also contain the details of your application in a pdf file. It is a system generated email and sometimes could take 2-6 days even to get it. While I got mine on the same day, some have received it after a while. However, once you have your TRN, this is not something to worry about.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

flast771 said:


> Congratulations! Reading through your post I just wanted to say the response you got today from them is very consistent with what I was told  I was also told that I should wait about two weeks to expect any communication from CO.
> 
> Good luck


Yes this does seem to be their punch line. But, to be fair to them, obviously they have to ask you to be patient rather than just buzzing the CO off, so that he can concentrate on processing your application. I would suggest, if one doesn't get a reply even after 2 weeks, we can RIGHTFULLY call the DIAC or drop an email to the CO and ask whats going on.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Congrats bro so my words came true :wink: .Happy for you hope you get your grant ASAP.


Hellraiser, you are next! I have a feeling that you might also be having a CO now...If Ghostrider got allocated on the 5th, most likely you might have got allocated today or you might get allocated tomorrow....What do you think? Anyways, all the very best!


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hellraiser, you are next! I have a feeling that you might also be having a CO now...If Ghostrider got allocated on the 5th, most likely you might have got allocated today or you might get allocated tomorrow....What do you think? Anyways, all the very best!



Thanks mate expecting your words come true  but i doubt for today or tomorrow as there are 11 - 13 Dec applicants before me who needs to be assigned so i am hoping will hear something in next week.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Thanks mate expecting your words come true  but i doubt for today or tomorrow as there are 11 - 13 Dec applicants before me who needs to be assigned so i am hoping will hear something in next week.


If you don't have one yet, I am pretty sure you should be having it next week. As should 'superm'


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> ACK means acknowledgement. After lodging the 189 and paying, you are supposed to receive an email confirming your application. This email will also contain the details of your application in a pdf file. It is a system generated email and sometimes could take 2-6 days even to get it. While I got mine on the same day, some have received it after a while. However, once you have your TRN, this is not something to worry about.
> Hope this helps.




Thanks Ghostrider...

My agent has shared the receipt copy with me with the TRN Number mentioned & payment details on that. which means i have logged my application for 189..

I have one suggestion for you..Why dont you start your own consultancy for the Immigration to Australia... I am 100% sure after reading all the post that you know all the In & out of the process.....


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

superm said:


> It took a week to upload that - that was a technical individual issue they saw. Which generally is resolved by some DIAC team so it got resolved.
> Now, on other hand, its some issue due to change in medical online system they are doing as read in forum itself.



Thanks Superm. Yeah I too want to free the CO to attend to your case buddy

The same thing my Dr told me that he is unable to upload due to EMedical, the new system is giving issues. Yuo have any idea what sort of change they are doing?

How did the DIAC team resolve it for you? Did you write to them or did the clinic get it sorted on their own?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi sameera,
> Even I experienced the same. Clinic couldn't access my account using TRN. As Mathew said health strategies will resolve the problem once you inform them. My agent informed them and got a reply within 2 days. Best of luck.


Thanks buddy. The reply you got was about resolving and asking you to try again?


----------



## srikarasu (Jan 10, 2013)

Update, called DIAC, I have been informed that it would take 7-9 weeks for allocation. i.e., 9 weeks, i have to wait for another week 


****************
EOI - Nov 4, Invitation: Dec 3, Appied/Ackn: Dec 14, Meds Jan 8 (Got a confirmation from DIAC reports are received) CO????


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Thanks Ghostrider...
> 
> My agent has shared the receipt copy with me with the TRN Number mentioned & payment details on that. which means i have logged my application for 189..
> 
> I have one suggestion for you..Why dont you start your own consultancy for the Immigration to Australia... I am 100% sure after reading all the post that you know all the In & out of the process.....


hahahahaha for sure Ghost you should try once :director:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Alright, so just got off the phone with DIAC. After waiting for 25 mins, a lovely lady answered the call who was very informative. She said, that I have been allocated a CO couple of days ago (05 Feb). She asked me to be patient and wait for 2 weeks for the CO to run the preliminary checks and get back to me if necessary. She even mentioned the name (although I couldn't remember it), but it is a Sri Lankan CO by the looks of it.
> 
> So, now the real nervous times begin !!!:behindsofa:


congrats man.. but 2 weeks? seriously?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Thanks Ghostrider...
> 
> My agent has shared the receipt copy with me with the TRN Number mentioned & payment details on that. which means i have logged my application for 189..
> 
> I have one suggestion for you..Why dont you start your own consultancy for the Immigration to Australia... I am 100% sure after reading all the post that you know all the In & out of the process.....


Hahaha. Nah mate, am good as an IT Guy . I am not that good. 

Yeah, once you receive the TRN number, it does mean that you have lodged the app successfully. But as you have lodged it through the agent (and your agent is likely to have put his own email address in contact list), he may have received the acknowledgement. You should really ask your agent to forward it to you, if he has received it.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Alright, so just got off the phone with DIAC. After waiting for 25 mins, a lovely lady answered the call who was very informative. She said, that I have been allocated a CO couple of days ago (05 Feb). She asked me to be patient and wait for 2 weeks for the CO to run the preliminary checks and get back to me if necessary. She even mentioned the name (although I couldn't remember it), but it is a Sri Lankan CO by the looks of it.
> 
> So, now the real nervous times begin !!!:behindsofa:


Congrats Ghostride... Free up your Co Soon...


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

srikarasu said:


> Update, called DIAC, I have been informed that it would take 7-9 weeks for allocation. i.e., 9 weeks, i have to wait for another week
> 
> 
> ****************
> EOI - Nov 4, Invitation: Dec 3, Appied/Ackn: Dec 14, Meds Jan 8 (Got a confirmation from DIAC reports are received) CO????


Sri we both have applied on same day so we can expect a CO by next week.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> congrats man.. but 2 weeks? seriously?


Well, these are based on generic guidelines. And am sure it wouldn't take that long (unless the CO decides to give me a panic attack and go on holidays). Should be hearing from the CO in the next week, I guess. And then hope to free him up soon, by mailing any requested documents.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

srikarasu said:


> Update, called DIAC, I have been informed that it would take 7-9 weeks for allocation. i.e., 9 weeks, i have to wait for another week
> 
> 
> ****************
> EOI - Nov 4, Invitation: Dec 3, Appied/Ackn: Dec 14, Meds Jan 8 (Got a confirmation from DIAC reports are received) CO????


You should be getting it in the next week. Good Luck


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> Congrats Ghostride... Free up your Co Soon...


Thanks mate. I wish I could free him up today itself (would have been great for me). Just hope that they request any documents if needed at all, tomorrow itself. And that way I don't have to be anxiously sitting on the plane, itching for it to land and be able to access data connection.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> If you don't have one yet, I am pretty sure you should be having it next week. As should 'superm'


I definitely hope so.. would not mind if it happens this week too 
If your docs are complete - you should be getting grant before you leave Australia.. its only fair  best of luck man..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Thanks Superm. Yeah I too want to free the CO to attend to your case buddy
> 
> The same thing my Dr told me that he is unable to upload due to EMedical, the new system is giving issues. Yuo have any idea what sort of change they are doing?
> 
> How did the DIAC team resolve it for you? Did you write to them or did the clinic get it sorted on their own?


hello.. thing is at the time when my meds were loaded new system was not the issue - it was some different technical issue. And I did not do a thing to get that resolved - clinic guys mailed diac to get thing working - i just followed up with clinic.

new system came after that - where they are changing eHealth to eMedical or something?
hope things resolve out soon for you..


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Alright, so just got off the phone with DIAC. After waiting for 25 mins, a lovely lady answered the call who was very informative. She said, that I have been allocated a CO couple of days ago (05 Feb). She asked me to be patient and wait for 2 weeks for the CO to run the preliminary checks and get back to me if necessary. She even mentioned the name (although I couldn't remember it), but it is a Sri Lankan CO by the looks of it.
> 
> So, now the real nervous times begin !!!:behindsofa:


Congrats Ghostride... A big wait is over.. Hope u will get GRANT soon...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

nomita said:


> Congrats Ghostride... A big wait is over.. Hope u will get GRANT soon...


thanks, I hope so as well.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> I definitely hope so.. would not mind if it happens this week too
> If your docs are complete - you should be getting grant before you leave Australia.. its only fair  best of luck man..


Well, I have uploaded every document on the portal and all their statuses are 'Required'. So it would only be a case of the system error causing them not to receive it. Also have my form 80 & 1221 ready, if the CO asks for one at all. DIAC has long time confirmed that my meds were received on 21/12. Fingers crossed, I have got tomorrow's day to go. Hopefully the CO mails me about the requisites by then. 

PS: I am already cloning my data part of HDD in order to carry it, just in case.


----------



## SAM84 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................th ank you guys for helping me.............this website is superb............... i got my grant...........
my timeline

Invited for 189 on 3rd December 2012
Applied visa 7th December 2012
CO. Allotted - 24th Jan. 2013
CO. intials - AM
CO. asked me police clearance and my employment proofs
and inquired at my office today on 7/02/13
and after two hours got my grant................
right now i am feeling top of the world...............
once again thank you everyone for providing us such a useful information..................................:clap 2:


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

I applied for my visa on 26th Jan...and initially all the document statuses were *Recommended*. 
But each day after I upload a couple of documents and they change to *Required*. 
And the very next day/two, voila! status is changing to *Received*

Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................th ank you guys for helping me.............this website is superb............... i got my grant...........
> my timeline
> 
> Invited for 189 on 3rd December 2012
> ...


Many congratulations mate. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................th ank you guys for helping me.............this website is superb............... i got my grant...........
> my timeline
> 
> Invited for 189 on 3rd December 2012
> ...


Hi Sam, Congratz on the grant and all the very best :clap2::clap2:

One question - what was the inquiry at your office? Did they call your office or visit your office? If they called, whom did they call...the person who signed the reference letter or did they call you? What did they ask? My problem is this - I have done an employment assessment and it was assessed as skilled employment (job roles verified by the assessing authority). I don't mind DIAC checking whether I am actually employed and so on...but if they also start verifying the job roles all over again, I am a bit worried coz I work in a large organization and not sure who will say what if a call comes to check on job roles!


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Alright, so just got off the phone with DIAC. After waiting for 25 mins, a lovely lady answered the call who was very informative. She said, that I have been allocated a CO couple of days ago (05 Feb). She asked me to be patient and wait for 2 weeks for the CO to run the preliminary checks and get back to me if necessary. She even mentioned the name (although I couldn't remember it), but it is a Sri Lankan CO by the looks of it.
> 
> So, now the real nervous times begin !!!:behindsofa:


Congrats Mate.... That was a big relief for you.. 

I quick question.. regarding the Australian PCC, you did name check or finger print or both...

Because for me, CO has asked to submit Australian PCC... Dropped him a mail today along with my passport copies saying that I have been in Australia for 7 months. so why PCC is req.

Let me know, if he insist to go which one.. guess Name check would be enough and what is the time line to get it as soon as possible... Because I don't want to kill more time...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

LaFleur said:


> I applied for my visa on 26th Jan...and initially all the document statuses were *Recommended*.
> But each day after I upload a couple of documents and they change to *Required*.
> And the very next day/two, voila! status is changing to *Received*
> 
> Is this happening to anyone else?


Well, the status 'Received' should realistically be after it has been checked by someone. But the system seems to be playing up these days, so without trying to dampen your spirits, I would suggest not to rely on the status to gauge allocation of CO. 

To answer your questions, yes this has happened to plenty of forumites.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Congrats Mate.... That was a big relief for you..
> 
> I quick question.. regarding the Australian PCC, you did name check or finger print or both...
> 
> ...


We just need a name check. Finger print check is only if an employer such as Security company requests you to do. For DIAC we just need the finger check.

I would suggest you to apply for the PCC now, just in case. It would cost you around 42$ but would save you some time. Good Luck


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

:ranger:


Ghostride said:


> We just need a name check. Finger print check is only if an employer such as Security company requests you to do. For DIAC we just need the finger check.
> 
> I would suggest you to apply for the PCC now, just in case. It would cost you around 42$ but would save you some time. Good Luck


Will give one more day to CO to reply my mail... Because I didn't receive any mail today and the day is over.. so will wait until tomorrow and then go and apply straight away...

I checked the website, it says that I will take max 15 days... does it take that long.. how long did it took for you for get the AUS PCC....


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> :ranger:
> 
> Will give one more day to CO to reply my mail... Because I didn't receive any mail today and the day is over.. so will wait until tomorrow and then go and apply straight away...
> 
> I checked the website, it says that I will take max 15 days... does it take that long.. how long did it took for you for get the AUS PCC....


I received mine within 6 days. But I think it would also depend on the volume of applications they receive.


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................th ank you guys for helping me.............this website is superb............... i got my grant...........
> my timeline
> 
> Invited for 189 on 3rd December 2012
> ...


Congrats brother  enjoy and have a blast today :clap2:


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey everyone ... I´ve a question. I´ll fill out the form 80 just in the case the CO will ask for it. Question 23 is "Do you currently have a partner?"
> I do have a boyfriend (Australian Citizen) but I wouldn´t declare it as a de facto relationship since we never lived together and I´ve been in Germany for quite a while now ... anyway ... How should I answer this question???
> Thanks for your help


As per my understanding boyfriend is not considered as partner. You should skip this information.


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Alright, so just got off the phone with DIAC. After waiting for 25 mins, a lovely lady answered the call who was very informative. She said, that I have been allocated a CO couple of days ago (05 Feb). She asked me to be patient and wait for 2 weeks for the CO to run the preliminary checks and get back to me if necessary. She even mentioned the name (although I couldn't remember it), but it is a Sri Lankan CO by the looks of it.
> 
> So, now the real nervous times begin !!!:behindsofa:


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
*Very Very Happy For You Bro.*
Enjoy Your Holidays!!!!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

By the way where are you flying and when???
I am flying To Ahmedabad on 12-Feb. 
I hope I get Grant before that.


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................th ank you guys for helping me.............this website is superb............... i got my grant...........
> my timeline
> 
> Invited for 189 on 3rd December 2012
> ...


Congrats dude....:clap2::clap2:


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................th ank you guys for helping me.............this website is superb............... i got my grant...........
> my timeline
> 
> Invited for 189 on 3rd December 2012
> ...


Congrats Mate,
arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## farrukhkhan (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats SAM84,

can you please provide details of your office inquiry by DIAC???


----------



## SAM84 (Aug 14, 2012)

ghostride said:


> many congratulations mate. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


thank you.................ghostride.......i always read ur stuff and without it can't be possible........


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Very Very Happy For You Bro.
> Enjoy Your Holidays!!!!!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> ...


Thanks mate, still some way to go for me. M flying on 9th Feb. Good Luck !

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> thank you.................ghostride.......i always read ur stuff and without it can't be possible........


Oh, I am glad if I was of any help to you at all incidentally. Hope u enjoy ur moment to the fullest 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## SAM84 (Aug 14, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi Sam, Congratz on the grant and all the very best :clap2::clap2:
> 
> One question - what was the inquiry at your office? Did they call your office or visit your office? If they called, whom did they call...the person who signed the reference letter or did they call you? What did they ask? My problem is this - I have done an employment assessment and it was assessed as skilled employment (job roles verified by the assessing authority). I don't mind DIAC checking whether I am actually employed and so on...but if they also start verifying the job roles all over again, I am a bit worried coz I work in a large organization and not sure who will say what if a call comes to check on job roles!


Not sure about ur case.....but my CO. called at my office and asked about me.......on reception desk my colleague tfr call to me and she asked me about me like how long have you been working for this firm, what are your duties, to whom i report like my employer and my employer details just nothing else .......and in two hours i got my results in my hand.......i hope u will get ur grant soon.......


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................th ank you guys for helping me.............this website is superb............... i got my grant...........
> my timeline
> 
> Invited for 189 on 3rd December 2012
> ...


Congrats man.. You have set a new date - 7th Dec - as an applicant who has got grant. till now 3-4th Dec applicant got the grant I believe!
Please ans query asked by someone - as to what and from whom the inquiry done at your office?
Enjoy!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> Not sure about ur case.....but my CO. called at my office and asked about me.......on reception desk my colleague tfr call to me and she asked me about me like how long have you been working for this firm, what are your duties, to whom i report like my employer and my employer details just nothing else .......and in two hours i got my results in my hand.......i hope u will get ur grant soon.......


that's odd- they enquired you about you ;-p
But still we need to learn our roles and duties by heart


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> thank you.................ghostride.......i always read ur stuff and without it can't be possible........


Congrats on your grant. Would you mind sharing the date you did medicals? And did the CO contacted your HR dept, Was it HR Manager who gave the reference letter?


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

Guys, I had a question. Do you have to be working at the same organization when a case officer is assigned to you? I mean do they call the company that you are currently working there or not?
For me, am planning to quit my job in some time and take a few days off before moving to Australia. I may not be working for the same company when the CO is assigned. Would this create any issues for me?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> Not sure about ur case.....but my CO. called at my office and asked about me.......on reception desk my colleague tfr call to me and she asked me about me like how long have you been working for this firm, what are your duties, to whom i report like my employer and my employer details just nothing else .......and in two hours i got my results in my hand.......i hope u will get ur grant soon.......


Thanks Sam....btw, what is your occupation (as per the ANZCO)? Thanks again for ur help!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> Guys, I had a question. Do you have to be working at the same organization when a case officer is assigned to you? I mean do they call the company that you are currently working there or not?
> For me, am planning to quit my job in some time and take a few days off before moving to Australia. I may not be working for the same company when the CO is assigned. Would this create any issues for me?


Not necessarily, as long as the Company can confirm (if called at all) that u were working there. To help ur case, you should also mail/upload the resignation letter to the CO. if u have payslips and tax form then it should be good enough to provide ample evidence.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Not necessarily, as long as the Company can confirm (if called at all) that u were working there. To help ur case, you should also mail/upload the resignation letter to the CO. if u have payslips and tax form then it should be good enough to provide ample evidence.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


GHostride,

I am very happy for you. Congrats.

Sim


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Not necessarily, as long as the Company can confirm (if called at all) that u were working there. To help ur case, you should also mail/upload the resignation letter to the CO. if u have payslips and tax form then it should be good enough to provide ample evidence.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Alright. I get you. So, basically come out clean at the start and have nothing to hide is the best approach, right?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> GHostride,
> 
> I am very happy for you. Congrats.
> 
> Sim


Thx Sim. Good luck to you, hope u get a CO very soon!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Thx Sim. Good luck to you, hope u get a CO very soon!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Infact, if u don't have a CO right now, u should have one nxt week. U should call the DIAC nxt Tuesday to confirm.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## tesh (Dec 10, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> Not sure about ur case.....but my CO. called at my office and asked about me.......on reception desk my colleague tfr call to me and she asked me about me like how long have you been working for this firm, what are your duties, to whom i report like my employer and my employer details just nothing else .......and in two hours i got my results in my hand.......i hope u will get ur grant soon.......


Congrats Mate, Welcome to Australia. You will have fun here.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> Alright. I get you. So, basically come out clean at the start and have nothing to hide is the best approach, right?


Bingo. I means whats there to hide at all. Theres no law restraining you from claiming the point for ur work in the past.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Bingo. I means whats there to hide at all. Theres no law restraining you from claiming the point for ur work in the past.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Absolutely. Thanks man. 

Hope you get your grant soon


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Infact, if u don't have a CO right now, u should have one nxt week. U should call the DIAC nxt Tuesday to confirm.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Yes,I am planning to call DIAC next week.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Alright, so just got off the phone with DIAC. After waiting for 25 mins, a lovely lady answered the call who was very informative. She said, that I have been allocated a CO couple of days ago (05 Feb). She asked me to be patient and wait for 2 weeks for the CO to run the preliminary checks and get back to me if necessary. She even mentioned the name (although I couldn't remember it), but it is a Sri Lankan CO by the looks of it.
> 
> So, now the real nervous times begin !!!:behindsofa:


Congrats Mate finally, I just logged in to check whether you got the CO, I am sure you will get the GRANT soon

Now you can enjoy your trip to India as well.


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Alright, so just got off the phone with DIAC. After waiting for 25 mins, a lovely lady answered the call who was very informative. She said, that I have been allocated a CO couple of days ago (05 Feb). She asked me to be patient and wait for 2 weeks for the CO to run the preliminary checks and get back to me if necessary. She even mentioned the name (although I couldn't remember it), but it is a Sri Lankan CO by the looks of it.
> 
> So, now the real nervous times begin !!!:behindsofa:


Hi Ghostrider,

Congrates my dear friend!! I wanted to ask you that I have applied on 11th dec., but haven't heard from CO yet. Does it mean I could be allocated a CO yet? I thinking of ringing DIAC tomorrow morning.


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry I mean Ghostride. It automatically picked Ghostrider.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hi Ghostrider,
> 
> Congrates my dear friend!! I wanted to ask you that I have applied on 11th dec., but haven't heard from CO yet. Does it mean I could be allocated a CO yet? I thinking of ringing DIAC tomorrow morning.


As 10th applicant already have a CO on 5th - its somewhat likely that you also have one or may be getting one very soon. Only difference is that GhostRider is onshore applicant - am not sure but sometimes it feels like that onshore applicant has an advantage. You can call them up tomorrow and get to know yourself.
Keep us posted. Best of luck!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Bingo. I means whats there to hide at all. Theres no law restraining you from claiming the point for ur work in the past.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


hey - any change on your document statuses in eVisa.. ?
I know it does not mean much these days - but even then too!


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Yes this does seem to be their punch line. But, to be fair to them, obviously they have to ask you to be patient rather than just buzzing the CO off, so that he can concentrate on processing your application. I would suggest, if one doesn't get a reply even after 2 weeks, we can RIGHTFULLY call the DIAC or drop an email to the CO and ask whats going on.


I got to know that CO has been allocated on 17th Jan when i called DIAC the first time... When i called them again on this Tuesday they said still preliminary checks is going on... Three weeks over for me since CO has been allocated.... the way things are going makes me nervous


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

SAM84 said:


> Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................th ank you guys for helping me.............this website is superb............... i got my grant...........
> my timeline
> 
> Invited for 189 on 3rd December 2012
> ...


Congrats !!!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> I got to know that CO has been allocated on 17th Jan when i called DIAC the first time... When i called them again on this Tuesday they said still preliminary checks is going on... Three weeks over for me since CO has been allocated.... the way things are going makes me nervous


HI Shabana....Don't worry...The COs must be getting many cases (a lot) alloted at the same time...So, they must be checking one by one...and hence the three weeks...I don't think one case takes three weeks...So, don't worry...You might even get a direct grant if all your documents are in place...


----------



## zav236 (Aug 5, 2012)

Need help !!!

I got an invitation to apply on 4th and I applied in skill select site and paid the fees there..

However I dint get any confirmation email or acknowledgement with my TR number ? I dont know where to start uploading my documents ?

Is this the typical procedure ? or I would need to call and check. 

Would appreciate someone's advise on this.


----------



## GauravS (Dec 8, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................th ank you guys for helping me.............this website is superb............... i got my grant...........
> my timeline
> 
> Invited for 189 on 3rd December 2012
> ...


Congratulations Sam...time to pop the champagne....


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey guys CO appointed on 06/02/2013.. He requested stat dec of relative.. Secondary applicants police clearance, ielts, passport and dependent applicants passport n birth certifiate.. Although i had already uploaded em earlier.. Im jus confused as to y he asked again?

CO initials-L.W team 4


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Yes,I am planning to call DIAC next week.


Good. You will have one by then.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Congrats Mate finally, I just logged in to check whether you got the CO, I am sure you will get the GRANT soon
> 
> Now you can enjoy your trip to India as well.


Thanks mate. The GRANT would really make my trip to India special in essence. Fingers crossed !


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hi Ghostrider,
> 
> Congrates my dear friend!! I wanted to ask you that I have applied on 11th dec., but haven't heard from CO yet. Does it mean I could be allocated a CO yet? I thinking of ringing DIAC tomorrow morning.


Hi mate. Well, I would advise you to call them tomorrow. You might have a CO already considering that mine was assigned on 5th Feb. If not, then most certainly you would have one on Monday. Call them tomorrow anyways, and keep us posted.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

zav236 said:


> Need help !!!
> 
> I got an invitation to apply on 4th and I applied in skill select site and paid the fees there..
> 
> ...


You can check this page for information on eVisa that you need..
Let me know in case you still have some un-answered questions.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Sorry I mean Ghostride. It automatically picked Ghostrider.


Actually thats what it is supposed to be - Ghostride*R*


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> I am having sort of a nervous breakdown, flying back on this saturday...Told my wife I am sorry I cant concentrate on this holiday thing..She said its ok lets fly tomo, but I told her we can do till Saturday..
> 
> When do I expect my CO to get back to me? I am feeling bad that I do this to her everytime and all she does is smile...
> 
> Ugh anxiousness



Hey Raj.... One suggestion... Cancel your trip for coming back on saturday... Post pone it to some 3-4 days.. stop accessing internet.... and spend your life with your better half with no access to internet...

you would be fine.. u wud get your grant in sometime... please dnt spoil ur once in lifetime holidays


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Hey guys CO appointed on 06/02/2013.. He requested stat dec of relative.. Secondary applicants police clearance, ielts, passport and dependent applicants passport n birth certifiate.. Although i had already uploaded em earlier.. Im jus confused as to y he asked again?
> 
> CO initials-L.W team 4


Congrats on CO allocation. 
Don't worry - this happens that sometimes they are not able to see certain documents through online system - hence they ask them in mail. Happened with many. Best of luck with grant. 

*when did you apply visa?*


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> As 10th applicant already have a CO on 5th - its somewhat likely that you also have one or may be getting one very soon. Only difference is that GhostRider is onshore applicant - am not sure but sometimes it feels like that onshore applicant has an advantage. You can call them up tomorrow and get to know yourself.
> Keep us posted. Best of luck!


I don't think they differentiate an application based on onshore/offshore. Infact, I remember that the lady in my last call told me that the CO allocation is solely dependent on the application date and Priority (whether 189 or 190), which makes sense to me. You can consider it to be something very similar to the EOI system


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> hey - any change on your document statuses in eVisa.. ?
> I know it does not mean much these days - but even then too!


Nope mate. My application status - In progress, Document status- Required. I don't think most COs change them.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> People spend their entire lives chasing those special moments in life. You're in one right now. You should be thinking more of your wife than the case officer for a change to start with. Then you have some blue cheese, baguette and beers to enjoy. And wine for the missus. You should battle one of those tinman statue man into break-dances. Take a long drive. Go to the Louvre Museum. Make fun of the man wearing black and white horizontal striped shirt and with a mustache claiming to be some sort of a performer. Take a dive into the Piscine swimming pool, the one showed in "The life of Pi". Be loud like any other American in Paris.
> You got a lot of 'other' things to do than to dream about your friggin case officer.
> 
> You should be one of those heroes - "Save the cheerleader.. err wife, save the world".


This is what exactly I would have said man!!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Hey guys CO appointed on 06/02/2013.. He requested stat dec of relative.. Secondary applicants police clearance, ielts, passport and dependent applicants passport n birth certifiate.. Although i had already uploaded em earlier.. Im jus confused as to y he asked again?
> 
> CO initials-L.W team 4


Congratz Sanasif :clap2:...Hope you get the grant soon...Your CO might not be able to access the docs due to system glitches...we have seen this happening to many people...BTW, When did you apply? Is it 189? Please update your signature for the benefit of others   Thanks a ton mate!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> I got to know that CO has been allocated on 17th Jan when i called DIAC the first time... When i called them again on this Tuesday they said still preliminary checks is going on... Three weeks over for me since CO has been allocated.... the way things are going makes me nervous


Do you know if your meds have been finalised? Dont be nervous, its just the way some teams/COs work. As with every human, some are fast the others, unfortunately, work at snail's pace. But don't worry, I am sure you'll get your golden mail soon and the wait will be worth it !


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hey raj, I can understand ur anxiousness, but dont do this to ur wife mate. Just stick it out there for a few days and am sure u'll see ur grant soon. Then, u can celebrate it over there!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum



Well lets see how it turns out. Thanks for your kind words..

Congrats on your CO allocation!!! Happy, team and CO initials?


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

Latest CO allocation is still 10 or 11? Slowly waiting my turn for 17 but I guess quite a lot would have applied on 17 December.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey Raj.... One suggestion... Cancel your trip for coming back on saturday... Post pone it to some 3-4 days.. stop accessing internet.... and spend your life with your better half with no access to internet...
> 
> you would be fine.. u wud get your grant in sometime... please dnt spoil ur once in lifetime holidays


Yh once I get my grant, Ill do that for sure!!! LOL jk, I try to...Its all her fault for carrying this laptop to holiday 

Nevermind, She just says even if you dont get a grant, we are doing just fine...So calm the nerves...Man she is a sweetheart, I am cancelling my tickets


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Another person seem to have got grant today: 
ncheruk from India as per 189 checklist on google doc. He applied on 5th dec - got CO on 4-Feb-2013.

Congrats to him.. Hope all cases get results within 2-4 days of CO allocation!


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

superm said:


> Another person seem to have got grant today:
> ncheruk from India as per 189 checklist on google doc. He applied on 5th dec - got CO on 4-Feb-2013.
> 
> Congrats to him.. Hope all cases get results within 2-4 days of CO allocation!


Cool. Congrats to him and good luck for the people who are waiting for the C and G


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

:O
as per 189 google doc.. Sanasif got invited on 17-Dec. :O and he/she got CO on 6th Feb as per the post by him/her.

Sanasif	location=Australia eoi sub=4-Dec-2012	points=65	invite=17-Dec-2012
no date given for visa lodge is given..

@Sanasif - please confirm!

@GhostRide*R* - seems like a preference to onshore applicant - or just a co-incidence?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Alright, so just got off the phone with DIAC. After waiting for 25 mins, a lovely lady answered the call who was very informative. She said, that I have been allocated a CO couple of days ago (05 Feb). She asked me to be patient and wait for 2 weeks for the CO to run the preliminary checks and get back to me if necessary. She even mentioned the name (although I couldn't remember it), but it is a Sri Lankan CO by the looks of it.
> 
> So, now the real nervous times begin !!!:behindsofa:


Congrats buddy.... Happy for you... Now I can start my clock.. tic... tic... tic.. tic....

Now only pray would be medicals should not be referred.. Not for you.. not for me.. not for anyone  :tongue1:


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Hey guys CO appointed on 06/02/2013.. He requested stat dec of relative.. Secondary applicants police clearance, ielts, passport and dependent applicants passport n birth certifiate.. Although i had already uploaded em earlier.. Im jus confused as to y he asked again?
> 
> CO initials-L.W team 4


Congrats on CO allocation. Well, the online system's been behaving weirdly and so may be they aren't able to access your docs. Don't worry just upload them ASAP and you'll be very near to ur grant. Good Luck.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Well lets see how it turns out. Thanks for your kind words..
> 
> Congrats on your CO allocation!!! Happy, team and CO initials?


Hi mate. I don't actually know any of those - team and CO initials. As I am still to receive an email from them. Its just that during my call the DIAC operator revealed the name of the CO (which I don't remember much). Hopefully, you get your Grant tomorrow.


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Latest CO allocation is still 10 or 11? Slowly waiting my turn for 17 but I guess quite a lot would have applied on 17 December.



pls update the sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> :O
> as per 189 google doc.. Sanasif got invited on 17-Dec. :O and he/she got CO on 6th Feb as per the post by him/her.
> 
> Sanasif	location=Australia eoi sub=4-Dec-2012	points=65	invite=17-Dec-2012
> ...


Could very well be a mistake on the Google Docs post. I would wait for Sanasif's confirmation on this before coming to any conclusions !


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

superm said:


> As 10th applicant already have a CO on 5th - its somewhat likely that you also have one or may be getting one very soon. Only difference is that GhostRider is onshore applicant - am not sure but sometimes it feels like that onshore applicant has an advantage. You can call them up tomorrow and get to know yourself.
> Keep us posted. Best of luck!


Thanks Superm for your reply. I will definitely find out with DIAC tomorrow and keep you all posted. BTW I am also an onshore applicant.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................th ank you guys for helping me.............this website is superb............... i got my grant...........
> my timeline
> 
> Invited for 189 on 3rd December 2012
> ...


Congrats Sam... Enjoy :clap2:


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Do you know if your meds have been finalised? Dont be nervous, its just the way some teams/COs work. As with every human, some are fast the others, unfortunately, work at snail's pace. But don't worry, I am sure you'll get your golden mail soon and the wait will be worth it !


Yes.. The medicals are finalised... this i came to know when i called DIAC on 23rd Jan... Hopefully i get some update tomorrow and we all get the grant soon


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Actually thats what it is supposed to be - Ghostride*R*


So I got it right by mistake. Lolzz


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi mate. I don't actually know any of those - team and CO initials. As I am still to receive an email from them. Its just that during my call the DIAC operator revealed the name of the CO (which I don't remember much). Hopefully, you get your Grant tomorrow.


You may receive your grant before me as CO hasnt contacted you yet, so no missing docs as such 

Keep us updated!!


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi mate. Well, I would advise you to call them tomorrow. You might have a CO already considering that mine was assigned on 5th Feb. If not, then most certainly you would have one on Monday. Call them tomorrow anyways, and keep us posted.


Yes friend, I will surely ring them 2mro and keep you all updated.
Can you please tell me DIAC no. ? Where to call?


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

makaveli2012 said:


> pls update the sheet
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


Will do shortly. I don't have CO yet ..just an fyi.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Hey guys CO appointed on 06/02/2013.. He requested stat dec of relative.. Secondary applicants police clearance, ielts, passport and dependent applicants passport n birth certifiate.. Although i had already uploaded em earlier.. Im jus confused as to y he asked again?
> 
> CO initials-L.W team 4


What was ur visa lodgement date ? And what kind of stat declaration for Relative?

Could you please give more information on your relative part of the application? like what is ur case ? what all proof you are submitting?


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

rau26 said:


> Thanks Superm for your reply. I will definitely find out with DIAC tomorrow and keep you all posted. BTW I am also an onshore applicant.


Onshore or offshore make no difference I guess. Guess the DIAC call centre guys can better answer .


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

timus17 said:


> What was ur visa lodgement date ? And what kind of stat declaration for Relative?
> 
> Could you please give more information on your relative part of the application? like what is ur case ? what all proof you are submitting?


Guess he has lodged 489 sponsored by a relative.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> You may receive your grant before me as CO hasnt contacted you yet, so no missing docs as such
> 
> Keep us updated!!


Or could be that he hasn't had the chance yet to look through my application at all. Hope we get our GRANTS soon !!!!!


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Hi mate. I don't actually know any of those - team and CO initials. As I am still to receive an email from them. Its just that during my call the DIAC operator revealed the name of the CO (which I don't remember much). Hopefully, you get your Grant tomorrow.


You still planning to get PCC done in India or now that you got your CO you can skip it?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Yes friend, I will surely ring them 2mro and keep you all updated.
> Can you please tell me DIAC no. ? Where to call?


The number is +61 1300 364 613.


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

And wait time is usually 20 minutes . It did hurt my telstra bill. I thought its toll free and now when I see my bill its 255 bucks. Most of my minutes were burnt on that number.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

melbdream said:


> And wait time is usually 20 minutes . It did hurt my telstra bill. I thought its toll free and now when I see my bill its 255 bucks. Most of my minutes were burnt on that number.


Which is why I always prefer to call from my office number  !!!


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

I wish I could but oh well not all IT companies give desk phones to people on bench...especially the "offshore" resources .


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

melbdream said:


> You still planning to get PCC done in India or now that you got your CO you can skip it?


Am not sure. Hopefully while I am in India, i'll hear from him and be able to ask it. Wish it isn't necessary.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

melbdream said:


> I wish I could but oh well not all IT companies give desk phones to people on bench...especially the "offshore" resources .


What do u work as? Netw eng/systm admin?

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Could very well be a mistake on the Google Docs post. I would wait for Sanasif's confirmation on this before coming to any conclusions !


That is right - could be anything unless sanasif confirms.. may be wrong date - may be 489 - may be 190. Let see..


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

findraj said:


> This is what exactly I would have said man!!


Word by word?


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> :O
> as per 189 google doc.. Sanasif got invited on 17-Dec. :O and he/she got CO on 6th Feb as per the post by him/her.
> 
> Sanasif	location=Australia eoi sub=4-Dec-2012	points=65	invite=17-Dec-2012
> ...



Am worried now as I too have applied on 14 Dec for 489-relative sponsorship but no mail from CO and if Sanasif got invitation on 17 Dec and still he/she has a CO I have a reason to worry. No hard feeling Sanasif am happy that you have a CO but i am worried for my case now.


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> That is right - could be anything unless sanasif confirms.. may be wrong date - may be 489 - may be 190. Let see..


It will be 489 for sure by looking at his/her post as only in 489 its mandatory to submit the sponsor's declaration letter.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

superm said:


> :O
> as per 189 google doc.. Sanasif got invited on 17-Dec. :O and he/she got CO on 6th Feb as per the post by him/her.
> 
> Sanasif	location=Australia eoi sub=4-Dec-2012	points=65	invite=17-Dec-2012
> ...


C'mon man. No one can crack the code unless its an inside job.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> That is right - could be anything unless sanasif confirms.. may be wrong date - may be 489 - may be 190. Let see..


It is the 489 I would say.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> C'mon man. No one can crack the code unless its an inside job.


yeah - but we have got to try.. don't we ? 
otherwise - how will we go through this wait period ?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

superm said:


> yeah - but we have got to try.. don't we ?
> otherwise - how will we go through this wait period ?


By guessing how life began and the meaning of life and 44 and all those things.


----------



## viky99 (Jan 31, 2013)

Many Congratulations to Ghostrider and to all who have the grant or the CO now.

Ghostrider, going by your conversation with DIAC earlier today, I assume that I should also have a CO by now. Will call DIAC tomorrow to confirm.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Alright, so just got off the phone with DIAC. After waiting for 25 mins, a lovely lady answered the call who was very informative. She said, that I have been allocated a CO couple of days ago (05 Feb). She asked me to be patient and wait for 2 weeks for the CO to run the preliminary checks and get back to me if necessary. She even mentioned the name (although I couldn't remember it), but it is a Sri Lankan CO by the looks of it.
> 
> So, now the real nervous times begin !!!:behindsofa:


Congratssssssssssss 'Ghostride' . At last, you got a CO though wait is still ON till the time you get a mail from him.

What time did you call Ghostride ?? Please also let us know from which country did you call so that I can convert it into IST and call too 

I also have applied on 10-Dec but still have not been allocated a CO


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Congratssssssssssss 'Ghostride' . At last, you got a CO though wait is still ON till the time you get a mail from him.
> 
> What time did you call Ghostride ?? Please also let us know from which country did you call so that I can convert it into IST and call too
> 
> I also have applied on 10-Dec but still have not been allocated a CO


He called from Sydney. They are open from 9 to 4 Adelaide which is t CDT and GMT+9.30 hours. If you call from India minus 5 from the time which is 4 AM IST to 11 AM. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

Ys my visa is 489 FS
Im sorry guys i dont know how to make the signature


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

SAM84 said:


> thank you.................ghostride.......i always read ur stuff and without it can't be possible........


Congrats SAM. Good luck for the move.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

melbdream said:


> He called from Sydney. They are open from 9 to 4 Adelaide which is t CDT and GMT+9.30 hours. If you call from India minus 5 from the time which is 4 AM IST to 11 AM.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for the nice explanation. I guess "ghostride" is not in a mood to give some help to me :juggle:

Anyways ...

Since you've already been through Indian PCC, could you please help me for one more query below:

I went to the Regional Passport Office (RPO) for PCC. Neither of us (me and my wife) have partner's name on our passport. Hence the RPO officer said that they will issue a PCC but with UNMARRIED status. Though we have Marriage Certificate, but that is what I was told. 

Please confirm: *(i)* Does PCC has marital status mentioned - I am skeptical on it? *(ii)* Is it in any way important for the CO if we both get it done individually, as in without specifying husband/wife - which will be the case since we both do not have each others name on passport ?

I would request people on this forum to please guide and help me so that I can move further and utilize the CO waiting time (have been waiting for CO allocation for 57 days) for getting my PCC done - in time :bored:


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> As per my understanding boyfriend is not considered as partner. You should skip this information.


Thank you.

One more question. In form 80 you should state all your travel activities ... I´ve been travelling quite a bit in the EU in the past ten years and also several times to Australia. I´m just struggling to remember the exact dates since I don´t have most of the travel documents anymore ...


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Thank you.
> 
> One more question. In form 80 you should state all your travel activities ... I´ve been travelling quite a bit in the EU in the past ten years and also several times to Australia. I´m just struggling to remember the exact dates since I don´t have most of the travel documents anymore ...


In this case you should skip the information which you wont be able to prove....


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Thanks for the nice explanation. I guess "ghostride" is not in a mood to give some help to me :juggle:
> 
> Anyways ...
> 
> ...


PCC does not include marital status. Just go ahead. Your Marriage Certificate will suffice to support your marital status.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Thanks for the nice explanation. I guess "ghostride" is not in a mood to give some help to me :juggle:
> *as he is in Australia - so he can't be expected to be online at these hours answering..*
> Anyways ...
> 
> ...


it should not matter if you have marriage certificate with you.
PCC do not mention the marital status. But in case of female it states <her name> w/o <husband's name> .. so it's equivalent to marital status. I dont think there would be any change in male's pcc. 
Also pcc being just a character thing - should not have to be dependent on if you are married or not.

Also - we also did not have each other names in our passport - still her pcc says my name as husband. as we showed them our marriage certificate and they accepted that.

best of luck


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

GermanNurse said:


> Thank you.
> 
> One more question. In form 80 you should state all your travel activities ... I´ve been travelling quite a bit in the EU in the past ten years and also several times to Australia. I´m just struggling to remember the exact dates since I don´t have most of the travel documents anymore ...


Havve you been asked to fill form 80?


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Ys my visa is 489 FS
> Im sorry guys i dont know how to make the signature


Sanasif can you please confirm the date when you submitted the application as i too have submitted 489 -FS on14 dec but no CO still


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Ys my visa is 489 FS
> Im sorry guys i dont know how to make the signature


At this page - you should be seeing USER CP on left somewhere around the top 5-6 lines of the page. Go into that then find create/edit signature link on left - go into that and create your signature in the text box that comes.
best of luck with your visa application.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

superm said:


> At this page - you should be seeing USER CP on left somewhere around the top 5-6 lines of the page. Go into that then find create/edit signature link on left - go into that and create your signature in the text box that comes.
> best of luck with your visa application.



Thanks SuperMan....:ranger::ranger::ranger::clap2::clap2:


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello guys,

I have lodged my visa on 14th Jan 2013 and uploaded most of the documents. meds are scheduled for this weekend and planning to apply for PCC next week. what is the current time frame to get a CO allocated? This waiting is killing..

Suresh Tallam


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

7 to 9 weeks


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

super said:


> Thanks. 263111- Computer Network and System Engineer


Hey Super, you got a CO assigned pretty quick.. Me with the same occupation and visa 190 from SA.. I have lodged my visa on 14th Jan. I havent yet got a CO allocated. I wonder, what things they consider to allocate a CO.. Anyways.. congrats for that and hope you will get a GRANT soon..

Suresh Tallam


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Congratssssssssssss 'Ghostride' . At last, you got a CO though wait is still ON till the time you get a mail from him.
> 
> What time did you call Ghostride ?? Please also let us know from which country did you call so that I can convert it into IST and call too
> 
> I also have applied on 10-Dec but still have not been allocated a CO


Thx, yeah the wait is still on. 
I called from Sydney itself @ 1:20pm(AET), which would be 7:50 am IST. I had to wait for around 25 mins, if u want to wait any less call them earlier - 4am IST. Good Luck.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Thanks for the nice explanation. I guess "ghostride" is not in a mood to give some help to me :juggle:
> 
> Anyways ...
> 
> ...


No mate, contrary to ur belief I am always ready to help. Its just that as I am in Sydney, we have huge time difference clash. Also, as I am flying tonite I would need to be busy with packing and all. I still try to reply as best possible.
The PCC doesnt contain marital status and it is not a document that the CO will refer to for proof of relationship, so dont worry.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> At this page - you should be seeing USER CP on left somewhere around the top 5-6 lines of the page. Go into that then find create/edit signature link on left - go into that and create your signature in the text box that comes.
> best of luck with your visa application.


See I told ya that it would be a case of 489. That explains his priority. Still waiting to see his date of application.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> See I told ya that it would be a case of 489. That explains his priority. Still waiting to see his date of application.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


yup.
hey Ghostrider.. do you think i can be in India and and have someone call diac from Australia - my brother's there. To ask for CO?
will he have to call as 'me' ? and would this be recorded as me present in OZ in diac log? am not sure if that question has been asked or answered earlier.. but what do you think?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> yup.
> hey Ghostrider.. do you think i can be in India and and have someone call diac from Australia - my brother's there. To ask for CO?
> will he have to call as 'me' ? and would this be recorded as me present in OZ in diac log? am not sure if that question has been asked or answered earlier.. but what do you think?


Yes you definitely could. I dont think that they have a call filtering system in place, to reply on the basis of location. 
Also, its ur brother so its all A good will gesture. Just make sure that ur bro knows all ur details by heat or has it written down on a page - DOB, CURRENT ADDRESS, DATE OF APP, TRN number.
Its no where mentioned that someone cannot enquire on behalf of you, as long as u know and permit it. Good Luck. Ask him to call in 2 hrs!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yes you definitely could. I dont think that they have a call filtering system in place, to reply on the basis of location.
> Also, its ur brother so its all A good will gesture. Just make sure that ur bro knows all ur details by heat or has it written down on a page - DOB, CURRENT ADDRESS, DATE OF APP, TRN number.
> Its no where mentioned that someone cannot enquire on behalf of you, as long as u know and permit it. Good Luck. Ask him to call in 2 hrs!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Just keep in mind he has to call as you, or else they wont dispel any details due to privacy.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yes you definitely could. I dont think that they have a call filtering system in place, to reply on the basis of location.
> Also, its ur brother so its all A good will gesture. Just make sure that ur bro knows all ur details by heat or has it written down on a page - DOB, CURRENT ADDRESS, DATE OF APP, TRN number.
> Its no where mentioned that someone cannot enquire on behalf of you, as long as u know and permit it. Good Luck. Ask him to call in 2 hrs!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


You see you could easily say that ur bro called them and waited for 20 mins and then connected u on the conference line. So it was really you asking the ques all the time. 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## SAM84 (Aug 14, 2012)

tesh said:


> Congrats Mate, Welcome to Australia. You will have fun here.


I am in australia buddy........ I am working as accountant in sydney....thanks...


----------



## SAM84 (Aug 14, 2012)

VVV said:


> Thanks Sam....btw, what is your occupation (as per the ANZCO)? Thanks again for ur help!


code 221111 under general accountant


----------



## SAM84 (Aug 14, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Congrats on your grant. Would you mind sharing the date you did medicals? And did the CO contacted your HR dept, Was it HR Manager who gave the reference letter?


medical on 25 january 2013 in Paramatta, sydney
contacted to me and asked questions....u can see my other post.....
no HR in accounting firm.......just supervisor gave me reference.....


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Question I asked CO - I have been residing in Melbourne for the past 7 months do I need to apply for Australian Federal Police Clearance, since in the document checklist it is requested.

Today my CO replied to mail and said that you don't have to, if you have lived for more than 12 months then you had to..

That was big relief for me which saved my time...

Will be uploading all my requested docs this saturday... since I left my Form 16 back home (Mumbai).. my parents need to scan it and send me....


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

This is the first time I'm not excited about weekend as it's gonna delay the process by 2 days


----------



## viky99 (Jan 31, 2013)

Called DIAC Contact center and the gentleman on the phone was very polite and supportive. He confirmed that my app was assigned a CO on Feb 4.  and I should hear from him within two weeks.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Question I asked CO - I have been residing in Melbourne for the past 7 months do I need to apply for Australian Federal Police Clearance, since in the document checklist it is requested.
> 
> Today my CO replied to mail and said that you don't have to, if you have lived for more than 12 months then you had to..
> 
> ...


Oh, thats good to know. Good Luck then, seems like next Monday would be bringing you the GRANT !!!!!


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

jrompeeris said:


> Question I asked CO - I have been residing in Melbourne for the past 7 months do I need to apply for Australian Federal Police Clearance, since in the document checklist it is requested.
> 
> Today my CO replied to mail and said that you don't have to, if you have lived for more than 12 months then you had to..
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the update on AU PCC. I was getting worried as well though the DIAC help desk people did confirm that its not required but still you never know what CO's want . Good luck with rest of your process and I wish you get a speedy grant.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Oh, thats good to know. Good Luck then, seems like next Monday would be bringing you the GRANT !!!!!


Hey Ghostride did you hear anything from CO... asking for any documents.. or else you will be getting grant straight away!!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

viky99 said:


> Called DIAC Contact center and the gentleman on the phone was very polite and supportive. He confirmed that my app was assigned a CO on Feb 4.  and I should hear from him within two weeks.


congrats. visa application date?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> You see you could easily say that ur bro called them and waited for 20 mins and then connected u on the conference line. So it was really you asking the ques all the time.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


that is really a good point. but seem like i missed the timeline given by you. I will anyhow ask him if he can try at any point he's free today. or else on Monday - at what time should he call on Monday (he's in Mel) to avoid long q? 
and number is this - Diac: 0061 1300 364 613, right?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Hey Ghostride did you hear anything from CO... asking for any documents.. or else you will be getting grant straight away!!!


I am eagerly waiting for mail, but haven't had one yet. I don't think the CO has had a look at my application still. Surely, they would like to request something. Just anxiously waiting


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> that is really a good point. but seem like i missed the timeline given by you. I will anyhow ask him if he can try at any point he's free today. or else on Monday - at what time should he call on Monday (he's in Mel) to avoid long q?
> and number is this - Diac: 0061 1300 364 613, right?


Yup thats right.
If you want to avoid the queue then you should call them at 9 - 10am (AET), the same at Melbourne. 3.30 am IST.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yup thats right.
> If you want to avoid the queue then you should call them at 9 - 10am (AET), the same at Melbourne. 3.30 am IST.


okay thanks.. 
whats this number - I saw somewhere to call diac if in australia call 131 881 between 8.30 am and 4.30 pm Monday to Friday


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

superm said:


> okay thanks..
> whats this number - I saw somewhere to call diac if in australia call 131 881 between 8.30 am and 4.30 pm Monday to Friday


That is for General enquiries 131 881 ... and for General Skilled Migration enquiries 1300 364 613


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> okay thanks..
> whats this number - I saw somewhere to call diac if in australia call 131 881 between 8.30 am and 4.30 pm Monday to Friday


That number is for questions such as 'How to lodge a file ? Which visa would be appropriate for me?' blablabla

After you've lodged the GSM application, the only department you need to speak to is Skilled Migration processing centre for which the number is 1300 364 613


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

okay - thanks both of you!


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

superm said:


> At this page - you should be seeing USER CP on left somewhere around the top 5-6 lines of the page. Go into that then find create/edit signature link on left - go into that and create your signature in the text box that comes.
> best of luck with your visa application.


Thank you superm for helping me out with the signature 😄


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

just got hold of operator after 35 minutes of wait and the call dropped! ! arrrrrggghhhhh..... 
ok no worries. i am trying again now


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Sanasif can you please confirm the date when you submitted the application as i too have submitted 489 -FS on14 dec but no CO still


Hell raiser u shldnt b worrying and you should give DIAC a call.. Im sure you have already been assigned a CO


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

raaj said:


> just got hold of operator after 35 minutes of wait and the call dropped! ! arrrrrggghhhhh.....
> ok no worries. i am trying again now


Why are you calling? more than half of December applicants are left to be assigned a CO. You applied in Jan.. if you are asking for CO allocation then its not worth it now if you are 189 applicant!


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

raaj said:


> just got hold of operator after 35 minutes of wait and the call dropped! ! arrrrrggghhhhh.....
> ok no worries. i am trying again now


Good luck and let us know the outcome


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

Friday..not much happening so was thinking how DIAC will manage huge applications. I don't understand the concept of freeing the CO's for next applicants. Processing time for a 189 is 12 months...so a CO can ideally be occupied with applications for 12 months. Now they are busy and allocation date for a CO is officially 7 weeks. If this person is busy and new applications pile up then why give an unrealistic 7 weeks. Now that applications are piling up then when will they ever catch up with Feb applicants. 

Case of bad planning and laidback attitude by the officers. Reminds me of government offices in another country I lived where they take forever to take one application(not immigration but in general).


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Got a reply from health strategies today

I can confirm that health for you and your family is considered to be finalised by DIAC.

Please direct any further enquiries about the status of your application to your case officer.

Now I HAD A QUESTION FOR SENIOR EXPATS. As autralian embassy had done telephonic as well as physical verification of my office on 4 Feb, how much time will it take now for the final decision. Need advice..

Thanks in advance


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Thank you superm for helping me out with the signature ��


I am worried now  applied on 14 Dec but still no sight of CO :frusty:


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

melbdream said:


> Friday..not much happening so was thinking how DIAC will manage huge applications. I don't understand the concept of freeing the CO's for next applicants. Processing time for a 189 is 12 months...so a CO can ideally be occupied with applications for 12 months. Now they are busy and allocation date for a CO is officially 7 weeks. If this person is busy and new applications pile up then why give an unrealistic 7 weeks. Now that applications are piling up then when will they ever catch up with Feb applicants.
> 
> Case of bad planning and laidback attitude by the officers. Reminds me of government offices in another country I lived where they take forever to take one application(not immigration but in general).


Technically they can assign you a case officer in less than 5 weeks and then process your application for 1 year. 
But they are not doing that.give them their space and time son.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> I am worried now  applied on 14 Dec but still no sight of CO :frusty:


Did u call up the DIAC? U would most certainly have one by nxt monday !!!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> The number is +61 1300 364 613.


Thanks for your reply. 

Finally got chance to speak DIAC rep after 33mins wait. She was not very polite, and was saying one thing again and again that CO allocation time has changed to 7weeks now. And I was saying that its been nearly two months now since I have lodged the application. Thn finally she said that she will look into my file and thn she said I have been allocated CO today only. And CO will contact me within 2-3weeks. That's all!! 
So I think finally I have CO too. Lodged application in 11th Dec. CO allocated on 8th Feb. 
Now waiting for CO to contact me.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Finally got chance to speak DIAC rep after 33mins wait. She was not very polite, and was saying one thing again and again that CO allocation time has changed to 7weeks now. And I was saying that its been nearly two months now since I have lodged the application. Thn finally she said that she will look into my file and thn she said I have been allocated CO today only. And CO will contact me within 2-3weeks. That's all!!
> So I think finally I have CO too. Lodged application in 11th Dec. CO allocated on 8th Feb.
> Now waiting for CO to contact me.


Congratulations mate. Hopefully the CO contacts you at the soonest. Good Luck ! 

So, now the CO allocation date is 11th Dec 2012.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Finally got chance to speak DIAC rep after 33mins wait. She was not very polite, and was saying one thing again and again that CO allocation time has changed to 7weeks now. And I was saying that its been nearly two months now since I have lodged the application. Thn finally she said that she will look into my file and thn she said I have been allocated CO today only. And CO will contact me within 2-3weeks. That's all!!
> So I think finally I have CO too. Lodged application in 11th Dec. CO allocated on 8th Feb.
> Now waiting for CO to contact me.


Congratz rau....Good Luck with everything...I am sure ur grant is just on the way :clap2:


----------



## anilkiran.nittala (Jan 24, 2013)

*Anil*

Hi,

As per the information form Forum, it seems I am the last person to apply in December. I have applied on 20th December and received acknowledgement on the same day. Waiting for CO Allocation.

Can anybody provide me the link to google docs where applicant details are being updated.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

anilkiran.nittala said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per the information form Forum, it seems I am the last person to apply in December. I have applied on 20th December and received acknowledgement on the same day. Waiting for CO Allocation.
> 
> Can anybody provide me the link to google docs where applicant details are being updated.


Well there are plenty of other candidates who applied on 26 th & 30th Dec.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

I have applied on 30th Dec..Long wait for CO .. May be around end of the Month...


----------



## anilkiran.nittala (Jan 24, 2013)

nomita said:


> I have applied on 30th Dec..Long wait for CO .. May be around end of the Month...


ACS, EOI happened very quickly for me....may be they are compensating it now at CO allocation...




IELTS:7.5(4th Aug 2012) |ANSZCO261112| ACS: 27th Sep/29th Oct|EOI 189(70): 13th Nov | Invite: 16th Nov | App/Ack: 20 Dec | PCC(IND): 21st Jan 2013 | Meds: ???|CO: ???| Grant: ??


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Well there are plenty of other candidates who applied on 26 th & 30th Dec.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Nicolas cage...you in flight already? Enjoy your vacation and i wish you get your grant soon. Bon voyage...


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All

Please suggest how we go for the medicals as i have only TRN number with me and dont have any health ID with me.
Can i take the appointment with the help my TRN Number ....

Will that hospital upload my reports againt my TRN Number & will it reflect in my application status..
I want to save my each & every minute for this process....

Please suggest guys...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Finally got chance to speak DIAC rep after 33mins wait. She was not very polite, and was saying one thing again and again that CO allocation time has changed to 7weeks now. And I was saying that its been nearly two months now since I have lodged the application. Thn finally she said that she will look into my file and thn she said I have been allocated CO today only. And CO will contact me within 2-3weeks. That's all!!
> So I think finally I have CO too. Lodged application in 11th Dec. CO allocated on 8th Feb.
> Now waiting for CO to contact me.


Congrats mayte.. hope you get grant instantly 
meanwhile - party for co allocation :clap2:


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Guys..

I have another problem with my PCC & Please suggest that also..

In my passport my Wife's name is mentioned and in my wife's passport my name is not mentioned & it is on her parental address.

In my PCC i am not going to face any issue as i have just renewed it 4 Months back & i think i will get my PCC there itself..

For my Wife's PCC should we show that she is married & new address is not mentioned on her passport as it is 4 years old passport..

Thanks in advance and please suggest


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Well there are plenty of other candidates who applied on 26 th & 30th Dec.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


happy journey mayte.. ! Hope you get grant while you are in air


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Am really thinking that ongoing speed of DIAC does not seem to be picking up- earlier we used to see so many grants. Currently we are seeing nothing - or may only grant being sent out are for people who are not on this forum so we are not able to see things. May be they are currently assessing all the application and we might be seeing all the grants together 
Also - with coming density of next round (17th Dec) - it will even get more slower.
But I don't think that DIAC has yet got to the speed what they're actually capable of..

Come on DIAC show us some magic.. !


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Congratulations mate. Hopefully the CO contacts you at the soonest. Good Luck !
> 
> So, now the CO allocation date is 11th Dec 2012.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Thanks GhostrideR !! I wish you the early grant, my friend. 
I just got to know from a friend who has applied on 12thDec that she has got CO allocated too. However CO has not contacted her yet, she jus got to know by ringing DIAC this afternoon. 
So I guess the CO allocation date could be 12th Dec.


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

VVV said:


> Congratz rau....Good Luck with everything...I am sure ur grant is just on the way :clap2:


Thanks a lot. 
Just waiting to see the golden email from CO soon. So someone else can have my CO.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

superm said:


> Am really thinking that ongoing speed of DIAC does not seem to be picking up- earlier we used to see so many grants. Currently we are seeing nothing - or may only grant being sent out are for people who are not on this forum so we are not able to see things. May be they are currently assessing all the application and we might be seeing all the grants together
> Also - with coming density of next round (17th Dec) - it will even get more slower.
> But I don't think that DIAC has yet got to the speed what they're actually capable of..
> 
> Come on DIAC show us some magic.. !



If i include 17th Dec, 3rd Jan, 21st Jan than the Total Invitation would be around 4400 Application till date & out of that 80% people( rough estimate) have applied till date..
Right Now DIAC have around 1500 Application...
So till date total would be around 5900 Applications..........

Come on DIAC Show the speed.............


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats mayte.. hope you get grant instantly
> meanwhile - party for co allocation :clap2:


Yeah! You are not too far dear friend. 
Hopefully you will get CO next week.


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> If i incluse 17th Dec, 3rd Jan, 21st Jan than the Total Invitation would be around 4400 Application till date & out of that 80% people( rough estimate) have applied till date..
> Right Now DIAC have around 1500 Application...
> So till date total would be around 5900 Applications..........
> 
> Come on DIAC Show the speed.............



pls update the sheet with your details if you have not done so.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

thnks


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Yeah! You are not too far dear friend.
> Hopefully you will get CO next week.


Hey rau26, what is ur category 189 0r 190?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Thanks GhostrideR !! I wish you the early grant, my friend.
> I just got to know from a friend who has applied on 12thDec that she has got CO allocated too. However CO has not contacted her yet, she jus got to know by ringing DIAC this afternoon.
> So I guess the CO allocation date could be 12th Dec.


that is good news.. ! Thanks for sharing! Slowly steadily thing moving towards 17th's round.


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

superm said:


> that is good news.. ! Thanks for sharing! Slowly steadily thing moving towards 17th's round.


Yes you are right


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Yeah! You are not too far dear friend.
> Hopefully you will get CO next week.


I do hope that would be soon enough man.. 17th invitees and applicant's count scaring me a bit!
Planning to call up DIAC on Monday!


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

I have applied on December 10, but no CO has contacted me,lol lets see when he/she has time to contact


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

musaddaq said:


> I have applied on December 10, but no CO has contacted me,lol lets see when he/she has time to contact


musaddaq,

pls update the sheet if ur 189 applicant

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Nicolas cage...you in flight already? Enjoy your vacation and i wish you get your grant soon. Bon voyage...


Thx buddy. Will be on the flight in the nxt 7 hrs and will be on it for 23 hrs. Well the day has already come to an end so now looking forward to nxt week. Good luck to u too.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> happy journey mayte.. ! Hope you get grant while you are in air


Thx for ur wishes mate. While I would love that to happen, doesn't look likely now. Hope for the best for nxt week. 
By the way do call the DIAC nxt week and good luck!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Thx for ur wishes mate. While I would love that to happen, doesn't look likely now. Hope for the best for nxt week.
> By the way do call the DIAC nxt week and good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


yeah will do that on Monday. Thanks.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

What a week. Congratulations once again to all who got their grants and cheers to those who came to know of their Co allocation - hoping you do get your grants in the next few days. DIAC is steadily approaching Mid December - And I assume we will spend the whole of next week in that crowded valley. So here is to wishing all mid December applicants all the best and who knows someone may be surprised over the weekend and receive the golden mail (last Saturday a 190 applicant received grant email on Saturday).


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Another week gone... Three weeks over since CO have been allocated...


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Next week should be better for you.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> PCC does not include marital status. Just go ahead. Your Marriage Certificate will suffice to support your marital status.


Thanks a lot _*sim_bangalore*_. This timely guidance would certainly be of help to me.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dear all,

After doing your medicals pls follow up with the clinic until they upload your medicals to the system. We have completed our medicals on 02nd feb and our doctor is still facing issues in uploading them. Don’t stay back thinking the clinic will upload, follow up with them until they say its been uploaded. 

Just a small tip from what I am learning the hardway Hoping for the best for next week.

All the best to those who have got COs and for the ones who are awaiting grants.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> it should not matter if you have marriage certificate with you.
> PCC do not mention the marital status. But in case of female it states <her name> w/o <husband's name> .. so it's equivalent to marital status. I dont think there would be any change in male's pcc.
> Also pcc being just a character thing - should not have to be dependent on if you are married or not.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the timely help. This has given huge relief to me since I was worried from the moment I learnt from PCC official that it would be issued in an unmarried status - for which I'd been skeptical too. However, since you have shared your own experience, I'm relieved now.

Actually I am getting my application done through an agent and the agent told me that I should wait for assignment of CO since neither of uploaded passport have wife/spouse name on them and I should wait for the CO to understand - what does he want. Hence the confusion. PCC may eat up some time, hence I was concerned to get it done (if possible).

But NOW, I'd go ahead and have it done 

This forum is helping me a lot. I should tell the agent that they should certainly join this forum and update their knowledge :spit:

Thanks for the wishes


----------



## GauravS (Dec 8, 2012)

End of week with little grants nd lot of CO allocation. It seems like diac was more busy with CO allocation to new cases than solving old cases. Wishing all the best to mates who got grants and CO allotted.


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> musaddaq,
> 
> pls update the sheet if ur 189 applicant
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


Updated


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> hey rau26, what is ur category 189 0r 190?


189


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

Finally received email from my case officer after 3 weeks of impatient waiting.
Disappointed to see that it was very formal mail asking for more documents. No hi or hello .
He has asked for few documents which are already uploaded. I am going to email it to him.
I have couple of queries.
1) he has sent 'request for information list'.In it is mentioned that this list is example only but mentions form 80 and he has also sent form 80. However he has not mentioned it in his official letter requesting more documents. Should I send it or not?
2) my wife got her medicals in India in early December as she had gone to India for visit. I got my medicals done in Australia in January. I had noted that after her medicals health requirement option disappeared under her name while mine stayed and mine disappeared only after I got my medicals. However CO has asked for her medicals. I am confused does that mean her medicals have not reached yet though it is 2 months?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Thanks for the timely help. This has given huge relief to me since I was worried from the moment I learnt from PCC official that it would be issued in an unmarried status - for which I'd been skeptical too. However, since you have shared your own experience, I'm relieved now.
> 
> Actually I am getting my application done through an agent and the agent told me that I should wait for assignment of CO since neither of uploaded passport have wife/spouse name on them and I should wait for the CO to understand - what does he want. Hence the confusion. PCC may eat up some time, hence I was concerned to get it done (if possible).
> 
> ...


I can add here that my wife's PCC does not have my name but mentions her title as 'Mrs.'

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> No mate, contrary to ur belief I am always ready to help. Its just that as I am in Sydney, we have huge time difference clash. Also, as I am flying tonite I would need to be busy with packing and all. I still try to reply as best possible.
> The PCC doesnt contain marital status and it is not a document that the CO will refer to for proof of relationship, so dont worry.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Thanks 'Ghostride' for the information. This will definitely prove helpful. Since many people including you have already been through PCC, hence all your inputs will give me assurance and green signal to proceed further with PCC. 

My agent is shallow with his knowledge and guided me wrongly. So I was confused..... 

Thanks again to all the members who helped.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> I am worried now  applied on 14 Dec but still no sight of CO :frusty:


Why are you worrying... There are people (like me) who have applied on 10-Dec but still are waiting for CO allocation :-( 

I can understand how difficult is this waiting time, it's killing, but beggars cannot be choosers ;-) 

Best of luck!!


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> I can add here that my wife's PCC does not have my name but mentions her title as 'Mrs.'
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Thanks buddy for this additional information. Such small details will prove useful for me as well as many - like me ;-)


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

praji said:


> Finally received email from my case officer after 3 weeks of impatient waiting.
> Disappointed to see that it was very formal mail asking for more documents. No hi or hello .
> He has asked for few documents which are already uploaded. I am going to email it to him.
> I have couple of queries.
> ...


you can mention that meds were done and attach the scan of receipts of the same!


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Congratulations mate. Hopefully the CO contacts you at the soonest. Good Luck !
> 
> So, now the CO allocation date is 11th Dec 2012.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Happy Journey mate! Hope you have a safe and pleasant travel.


----------



## sreekripa2002 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi,
I think some one can help me with my problem.
I got CO assigned on 17th Jan. I apply through an agent and he refuse to pre-upload the documents in evisa. only a few documents are uploaded that too mostly microsoft certifications or other vocational certifications and employment details by until 2010. When I ask he said CO will ask for documents which he needs and we can send an email then. 
When CO assigned he ask for recent employment details(which were missing) and details for co-applicant, form 80, medicals and pcc. Though I send the details on the same day, they didn't send that to co on that day. They send them only on 26th Jan and there is no update yet. 
We request our agents to contact DIAC since we dont have the details of my CO, but he refuse to do that and ask us to wait. Its been 2 weeks and no reply yet. 
Agent said DIAC takes months to finalize a case and from this forum I know its not true. 
What can I do any suggestions?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

sreekripa2002 said:


> Hi,
> I think some one can help me with my problem.
> I got CO assigned on 17th Jan. I apply through an agent and he refuse to pre-upload the documents in evisa. only a few documents are uploaded that too mostly microsoft certifications or other vocational certifications and employment details by until 2010. When I ask he said CO will ask for documents which he needs and we can send an email then.
> When CO assigned he ask for recent employment details(which were missing) and details for co-applicant, form 80, medicals and pcc. Though I send the details on the same day, they didn't send that to co on that day. They send them only on 26th Jan and there is no update yet.
> ...


Where do you want your question answered? In this thread, or the other one, where the same question is asked. 
Let us know. 
Thanks.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Friends,

The ones who had done their medicals in the past few days,pls help me with this information.

Are the doctors uploading it to a new system called e-medicals or did they use eHealth? any idea? My Dr is saying they are supposed to upload to the new system called e-medical and unable to upload as there are tech issues. I m worried.

thanks


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Friends,
> 
> The ones who had done their medicals in the past few days,pls help me with this information.
> 
> ...


yes that's what I was saying that I read in some other thread.
Search with eMedical - you might find that.
Hope its uploaded soon - best of luck!


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Why are you worrying... There are people (like me) who have applied on 10-Dec but still are waiting for CO allocation :-(
> 
> I can understand how difficult is this waiting time, it's killing, but beggars cannot be choosers ;-)
> 
> Best of luck!!


Did you ring DIAC to find out if you have been allocated a CO yet or not? Coz I applied on 11th Dec (189 visa) and I have not heard from CO yet. But I rang DIAC on the other day and got to know that I have been allocated a CO.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Did you ring DIAC to find out if you have been allocated a CO yet or not? Coz I applied on 11th Dec (189 visa) and I have not heard from CO yet. But I rang DIAC on the other day and got to know that I have been allocated a CO.


I tried calling DIAC number on this Friday but their number seems to be of some special nature. I was hearing a message that this # belongs to an Advanced ISD band and I was not able to make through. I am calling from India using an Airtel connection. Then I had a word with Airtel's customer support and they then activated this special ISD service. From the same number, I usually call US and even have called one of my friends in Oz but never heard such a message from the network provider. This # is some special # since 1 minute would cost me more than 100/- bucks :O where as any other #, even in Oz, costs me nearly 20/min.

All this made the time go by and it was 8 am already. 

Anyways, this thing is sorted out now and I will call them early morning (IST) on Monday. I am freakingly worried about the CO assignment. Have been checking mails regularly just to be sure that I don't miss any but no luck up till now :-(

Sent from my S3 using Expat Forum

*EOI : * 07 Nov 2012 | *Invitation : * 16 Nov 2012 | *Lodged : * 10 Dec 2012 | *Acknowledgement : * 10 Dec | *Medicals : * 18 Jan 2013 | *CO : * out: | *Grant : * :juggle:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> I tried calling DIAC number on this Friday but their number seems to be of some special nature. I was hearing a message that this # belongs to an Advanced ISD band and I was not able to make through. I am calling from India using an Airtel connection. Then I had a word with Airtel's customer support and they then activated this special ISD service. From the same number, I usually call US and even have called one of my friends in Oz but never heard such a message from the network provider. This # is some special # since 1 minute would cost me more than 100/- bucks :O where as any other #, even in Oz, costs me nearly 20/min.
> 
> All this made the time go by and it was 8 am already.
> 
> ...



Call from Skype or any other VoIP based service. I had to wait 33 minutes before an operator answered. On my airtel it would be 3300 plus taxes. Call quality was good over my Wifi, so better use VoIP. Also call early as I had called around 8AM and still a lot of hold time.


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> I tried calling DIAC number on this Friday but their number seems to be of some special nature. I was hearing a message that this # belongs to an Advanced ISD band and I was not able to make through. I am calling from India using an Airtel connection. Then I had a word with Airtel's customer support and they then activated this special ISD service. From the same number, I usually call US and even have called one of my friends in Oz but never heard such a message from the network provider. This # is some special # since 1 minute would cost me more than 100/- bucks :O where as any other #, even in Oz, costs me nearly 20/min.
> 
> All this made the time go by and it was 8 am already.
> 
> ...



Hi Sandeep . I'm sure u must b aware of this but if not, just to let u know that Adelaide has a CST time zone so its half n hour late as compared to any other city in Australia that has a EST time zone . So mind the gap before calling from India .

Wish u good luck


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

sreekripa2002 said:


> Hi,
> I think some one can help me with my problem.
> I got CO assigned on 17th Jan. I apply through an agent and he refuse to pre-upload the documents in evisa. only a few documents are uploaded that too mostly microsoft certifications or other vocational certifications and employment details by until 2010. When I ask he said CO will ask for documents which he needs and we can send an email then.
> When CO assigned he ask for recent employment details(which were missing) and details for co-applicant, form 80, medicals and pcc. Though I send the details on the same day, they didn't send that to co on that day. They send them only on 26th Jan and there is no update yet.
> ...


Hi,
Same issue here. I submitted all requested Docs on 24th Jan. But my agent took valuable 6 days and finally uploaded on 30th Jan. No update since then and they are not providing the password. when I asked them they said DIAC will send the result in * few months*. As you said we are not in a position to believe that after seeing the grants in this forum.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Amit83 said:


> Call from Skype or any other VoIP based service. I had to wait 33 minutes before an operator answered. On my airtel it would be 3300 plus taxes. Call quality was good over my Wifi, so better use VoIP. Also call early as I had called around 8AM and still a lot of hold time.


Thanks for sharing a viable option - it totally skipped my mind. Seems a good option if call quality was good, which you stated - it is. I am aiming to call them by 6am IST. Hopefully that'll be the best time to catch hold of them. 

I believe you must have purchased SKYPE credits?

Thanks again... you may save me a lot of bucks !

Sent from my S3 using Expat Forum

*EOI : * 07 Nov 2012 | *Invitation : * 16 Nov 2012 | *Lodged : * 10 Dec 2012 | *Acknowledgement : * 10 Dec | *Medicals : * 18 Jan 2013 | *CO : * out: | *Grant : * :juggle:


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> I tried calling DIAC number on this Friday but their number seems to be of some special nature. I was hearing a message that this # belongs to an Advanced ISD band and I was not able to make through. I am calling from India using an Airtel connection. Then I had a word with Airtel's customer support and they then activated this special ISD service. From the same number, I usually call US and even have called one of my friends in Oz but never heard such a message from the network provider. This # is some special # since 1 minute would cost me more than 100/- bucks :O where as any other #, even in Oz, costs me nearly 20/min.
> 
> All this made the time go by and it was 8 am already.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandeep,

Don't worry my friend! All will be good soon. It's just a matter of time. And good thing is you will get through  Many people have been allocated CO but have not heard from CO and got their grants right away. When I called DIAC on Friday (8th feb, same day I was allocated CO - told by DIAC Rep.) they told me after allocation, CO can take upto 3 weeks for per-assessment before contacting applicant if they need any further documents, etc. So I think that I may not hear from my CO before end of this month. 
Since you have lodged on 10th (a day before I lodged) I think you too should have CO by now. There are few other people I know, they lodged between 8-11th Dec have not heard from CO yet but they are allocated. They got to knw by ringing DIAC. 
I wish you good luck for Monday. Wish you don't get long wait on call. I was on hold for 33 mins on Friday.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> Don't worry my friend! All will be good soon. It's just a matter of time. And good thing is you will get through  Many people have been allocated CO but have not heard from CO and got their grants right away. When I called DIAC on Friday (8th feb, same day I was allocated CO - told by DIAC Rep.) they told me after allocation, CO can take upto 3 weeks for per-assessment before contacting applicant if they need any further documents, etc. So I think that I may not hear from my CO before end of this month.
> Since you have lodged on 10th (a day before I lodged) I think you too should have CO by now. There are few other people I know, they lodged between 8-11th Dec have not heard from CO yet but they are allocated. They got to knw by ringing DIAC.
> I wish you good luck for Monday. Wish you don't get long wait on call. I was on hold for 33 mins on Friday.


Yep, you are true but waiting is the most toughest job in the whole world ;-) 

Hopefully I also get to know on Monday that I have one allocated, he contacts me soon.... gives me GRANT and I free him up quickly for others in queue :-D 

Take care !!

Nonetheless, I will let everyone know of the outcome of my conversation with DIAC. 

Sent from my S3 using Expat Forum

*EOI : * 07 Nov 2012 | *Invitation : * 16 Nov 2012 | *Lodged : * 10 Dec 2012 | *Acknowledgement : * 10 Dec | *Medicals : * 18 Jan 2013 | *CO : * out: | *Grant : * :juggle:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Thanks for sharing a viable option - it totally skipped my mind. Seems a good option if call quality was good, which you stated - it is. I am aiming to call them by 6am IST. Hopefully that'll be the best time to catch hold of them.
> 
> I believe you must have purchased SKYPE credits?
> 
> ...


Yeah I had to buy credit (tried Aus landline subscription, but these special nos not covered).
You should have CO for sure as date is the criteria. You won't hear from them until the grant if everything is uploaded though.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Maybe you already have a Case Officer, I was going to call DIAC on 4th Feb, but my CO contacted me through mail..

Anyway, Good Luck


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Amit83 said:


> Yeah I had to buy credit (tried Aus landline subscription, but these special nos not covered).
> You should have CO for sure as date is the criteria. You won't hear from them until the grant if everything is uploaded though.


what type of skype credits are required for calling to DIAC number?


----------



## sreekripa2002 (Jun 7, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Where do you want your question answered? In this thread, or the other one, where the same question is asked.
> Let us know.
> Thanks.


Thanks for the concern. I don't mind in which ever thread. I update some more details in the other thread since I got few reply in that one. 
Regards


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

superm said:


> what type of skype credits are required for calling to DIAC number?


Had to buy €10 (Call rates for 131 nos is still on the higher side even on VoIP, 20cents/min).
I applied on 5th Jan. So just wanted to confirm if meds are received, as everything else is showing received except Medicals.
I guess some support staff other than CO's is doing preliminary checks and changing documents status.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> I tried calling DIAC number on this Friday but their number seems to be of some special nature. I was hearing a message that this # belongs to an Advanced ISD band and I was not able to make through. I am calling from India using an Airtel connection. Then I had a word with Airtel's customer support and they then activated this special ISD service. From the same number, I usually call US and even have called one of my friends in Oz but never heard such a message from the network provider. This # is some special # since 1 minute would cost me more than 100/- bucks :O where as any other #, even in Oz, costs me nearly 20/min.
> 
> All this made the time go by and it was 8 am already.
> 
> ...


100$ for a minute? Sad.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> 100$ for a minute? Sad.


no, he meant INR 100 per minute...Which is close to USD $1.5


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> what type of skype credits are required for calling to DIAC number?


Any calling credit would enable you to call Australian nos through skype - something I m looking forward to doing, once landed.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Any calling credit would enable you to call Australian nos through skype - something I m looking forward to doing, once landed.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


thing is - people reporting saying in some packages this special number is not include. supposedly diac number is special


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> 100$ for a minute? Sad.


Dear friend, I meant Rs 100/min. I'd be calling from India


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> no, he meant INR 100 per minute...Which is close to USD $1.5


True !!


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> thing is - people reporting saying in some packages this special number is not include. supposedly diac number is special


Yep 'Ghostride', this DIAC # is special. Many people have reported their inability to call on this # through SKYPE credits though I am planning to buy some credits, after some research ,which may suit the purpose for me.

Wish me luck that I hear a good news in the form of a CO allocated to me by now


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

superm said:


> thing is - people reporting saying in some packages this special number is not include. supposedly diac number is special


 Very true. DIAC along with many government departments and lots of business have premium rate numbers, they make money off it. 

In the UK there is a website that gives alternative non premium numbers but not for all premium numbers. I dont know if there is a same type of website Australia


----------



## haq82 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Guys! Today status of my documents changed from "Required" to "Received" - While Health Status is still "Required" although the links are gone the same day i had medicals.

Any change happens makes more curious. Any one else feel this change happened today (though it's Sunday  ) ...

Application Submitted: 26 Dec : Medicals 23 Jan : No CO assigned.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

_shel said:


> Very true. DIAC along with many government departments and lots of business have premium rate numbers, they make money off it.
> 
> In the UK there is a website that gives alternative non premium numbers but not for all premium numbers. I dont know if there is a same type of website Australia


OKAY - that is why they don't make a simple change to their eVisa page saying 'CO STATUS' = Allocated or Not.
That would make them lose so many calls people making these days. Wow!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> OKAY - that is why they don't make a simple change to their eVisa page saying 'CO STATUS' = Allocated or Not.
> That would make them lose so many calls people making these days. Wow!


Just my 2 cents, after applying, uploading all the docs, and doing meds and pcc, people should stop worrying as their part is over...All they can do is wait wait wait..When/What/How Long, no one can say man, DIAC is still Govt Business


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

superm said:


> OKAY - that is why they don't make a simple change to their eVisa page saying 'CO STATUS' = Allocated or Not.
> That would make them lose so many calls people making these days. Wow!


 Why wouldn't they make money and create jobs for call handlers out of your impatience insisting of phoning a premium rate number constantly only to be told the same information available on the diac website. 

DIAC are clear about processing times on their website. Knowing each and every stage won't get you your visa quicker, could in fact delay given CO is spending time answering emails and phone calls instead of processing your visa.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

_shel said:


> Why wouldn't they make money and create jobs for call handlers out of your impatience insisting of phoning a premium rate number constantly only to be told the same information available on the diac website.
> 
> DIAC are clear about processing times on their website. Knowing each and every stage won't get you your visa quicker, could in fact delay given CO is spending time answering emails and phone calls instead of processing your visa.


when we go to Australia and are looking for jobs this cud even help us!!!!!lol


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

haq82 said:


> Hi Guys! Today status of my documents changed from "Required" to "Received" - While Health Status is still "Required" although the links are gone the same day i had medicals.
> 
> Any change happens makes more curious. Any one else feel this change happened today (though it's Sunday  ) ...
> 
> Application Submitted: 26 Dec : Medicals 23 Jan : No CO assigned.


Happened to me too today - all docs for dependants are received including medicals, and half of my docs also received. However the system is known to have bugs and issues and we are not to read too much into these status changes. Only true sign of progress is communication from CO or confirmation from DIAC when you make the call.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

_shel said:


> Why wouldn't they make money and create jobs for call handlers out of your impatience insisting of phoning a premium rate number constantly only to be told the same information available on the diac website.
> 
> DIAC are clear about processing times on their website. Knowing each and every stage won't get you your visa quicker, could in fact delay given CO is spending time answering emails and phone calls instead of processing your visa.


That seems right when you say like that 
But for instances like they are crossing their timelines for CO allocation - and people don't hear anything.. they get curious. 
And also - timeline for every case/applicant differs - so basically knowing what's going on may help them plan out a few things..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> Happened to me too today - all docs for dependants are received including medicals, and half of my docs also received. However the system is known to have bugs and issues and we are not to read too much into these status changes. Only true sign of progress is communication from CO or confirmation from DIAC when you make the call.


Me too.. ALL 'Required' documents changed to 'Received' excluding ones which were in 'Recommended' state...!
New widespread tech glitch (I know..) - or DIAC working in super Sonic speed  (kidding..)?


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

All the best to everyone as im hoping monday will bring gud news to everyone


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Me too.. ALL 'Required' documents changed to 'Received' excluding ones which were in 'Recommended' state...!
> New widespread tech glitch (I know..) - or DIAC working in super Sonic speed  (kidding..)?


Hii,

Dont Worry about the status in the Visa site.. Just wait for the Silver mail from CO asking you for further documents, and then you would the get the Golden Mail!!!...

The only purpose the site could be used is to print the grant Letter!!! and that too if out of over excitement you have deleted the grant mail from CO...lol..

All the Best

Regards
RK


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

findraj said:


> no, he meant INR 100 per minute...Which is close to USD $1.5


Oh I thought I read the word buck. But anyways.


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey guys,bad news!! DIAC has changed the waiting time to 10 weeks! Forever waiting now


----------



## rsingh (Nov 8, 2012)

superm said:


> Me too.. ALL 'Required' documents changed to 'Received' excluding ones which were in 'Recommended' state...!
> New widespread tech glitch (I know..) - or DIAC working in super Sonic speed  (kidding..)?


For me also, Document status changed to " Received" for all the docs except those in recommended state.


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

superm said:


> Me too.. ALL 'Required' documents changed to 'Received' excluding ones which were in 'Recommended' state...!
> New widespread tech glitch (I know..) - or DIAC working in super Sonic speed  (kidding..)?


Haha...well they were quick enough to update the processing time to 10 weeks as well. May be an indication for waiting guys to shut it and stand in line until your turn comes .


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Hey guys,bad news!! DIAC has changed the waiting time to 10 weeks! Forever waiting now


They have also mention that "All subsequent entrant applications lodged *before 20 December 2012* have been allocated to a case officer."


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

nazz said:


> They have also mention that "All subsequent entrant applications lodged before 20 December 2012 have been allocated to a case officer."


True, they say that. Means I must have been allocated, no change so far in my evisa statuses.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Hey guys,bad news!! DIAC has changed the waiting time to 10 weeks! Forever waiting now


ohh....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

nazz said:


> They have also mention that "All subsequent entrant applications lodged *before 20 December 2012* have been allocated to a case officer."


That seems kind of unbelievable as 17th brought with it many many applicants submitting visa application...

*Subsequent entrant applications*

All subsequent entrant applications lodged before 20 December 2012 have been allocated to a case officer.

what does 'Subsequent entrant applications' means? visa 485? not us - right?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> All the best to everyone as im hoping monday will bring gud news to everyone


Yours is 489 - right? And 489 has same timelines as 189 - then also being an 21st dec applicant - you got CO already. Congrats!
That is either great luck - or some preference given to onshore applicants! Thoughts?


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

superm said:


> That seems kind of unbelievable as 17th brought with it many many applicants submitting visa application...
> 
> *Subsequent entrant applications*
> 
> ...


As far as i know 'subsequent entrant' means applicants who are usually secondary applicants.. The main applicant is already a permenant resident.. Its just like an additional applicant who applies for visa later on


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> As far as i know 'subsequent entrant' means applicants who are usually secondary applicants.. The main applicant is already a permenant resident.. Its just like an additional applicant who applies for visa later on


okay - like in spouse visa. Does your case is also subsequent? as you were family sponsored?


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

nazz said:


> They have also mention that "All subsequent entrant applications lodged before 20 December 2012 have been allocated to a case officer."


Does this means, I have CO already since I lodged my application for 189 last Dec 18?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Just thinking about DIACs reason for the increased allocation dates for 189 _" Allocation of Priority Group 4 applications has been affected by an increase in allocations in Priority Group 3"_

Could they have temporarily stopped 189 allocations - for a week or more, so that they cater for the priority 3 visas? That may explain the relative quietness of this morning and last week to be honest.

Counting 10 weeks backwards from today we get to the first week of December! Could there still be some unallocated 189 applications from that time? I wonder..


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Does this means, I have CO already since I lodged my application for 189 last Dec 18?


No. You are not being added to an already issued visa, are you?. Read definition of subsequent entrant below

************************************
Family members who are added after a visa has been granted (also known as subsequent entrants), must pay the full first instalment Visa Application Charge (VAC) of their application.
*************************************************


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

10 weeks, mhm that is a bit too much, this is what must have happened.

Applicants for whom 5 weeks must have passed started pestering DIAC with phone calls. 

So they decide to change it to 7 weeks.

Another set of applicants started pestering DIAC for CO allocations.

Meanwhile CO working on current applications are totally stressed out working meticulously on the applications assigned to them..

Suppose,a lot of documents are pending on applicant's side, the CO is stuck with the application and hence moves to another application. This keeps on going till a final decision is made.

Look, as a DIAC Case Officers, I am sure they are responsible for the grants they give.

Please just be patient if all your documents are in order you would get a grant...

besides, there is not other option than waiting, if you have something let me know as I am also in "waiting" queue


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

findraj said:


> 10 weeks, mhm that is a bit too much, this is what must have happened.
> 
> Applicants for whom 5 weeks must have passed started pestering DIAC with phone calls.
> 
> ...


When did the DIAC move the CO allocation window to 10 Weeks??? Earlier it was 5 Weeks I guess...

Wow long wait for the applicants......

Regards
RK


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Where is the link of CO Allocation time..
request you to please share as i m not able to find it...........


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Where is the link of CO Allocation time..
> request you to please share as i m not able to find it...........


Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> When did the DIAC move the CO allocation window to 10 Weeks??? Earlier it was 5 Weeks I guess...
> 
> Wow long wait for the applicants......
> 
> ...


They update the allocation dates every 2 weeks on their website. As at 25th Jan it was 7 weeks. As at 8 feb - 10 weeks. link


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

tenten said:


> They update the allocation dates every 2 weeks on their website. As at 25th Jan it was 7 weeks. As at 8 feb - 10 weeks. link


Thanks.. So I guess I got lucky!!!

regards
RK


----------



## jame13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Today I came to know that there are different type of PCC in India. I have already taken PCC from Passport office . I am confused now as I heard that PCC is issued even from SP office. I just wanted to confirm whether the PCC issued from passport office is sufficient to prove the "Character, Evidence of "...

Please reply


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

jame13 said:


> Today I came to know that there are different type of PCC in India. I have already taken PCC from Passport office . I am confused now as I heard that PCC is issued even from SP office. I just wanted to confirm whether the PCC issued from passport office is sufficient to prove the "Character, Evidence of "...
> 
> Please reply


Ofcourse man


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

jame13 said:


> Today I came to know that there are different type of PCC in India. I have already taken PCC from Passport office . I am confused now as I heard that PCC is issued even from SP office. I just wanted to confirm whether the PCC issued from passport office is sufficient to prove the "Character, Evidence of "...
> 
> Please reply


PCC from Passport office is Sufficient!!!

All the Best..

Regards
RK


----------



## jame13 (Dec 20, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> PCC from Passport office is Sufficient!!!
> 
> All the Best..
> 
> ...


Thanks Raj and RKV...


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

*Any updates*

No CO allocations No grants this monday........????????????
Anybody???


----------



## moment (Nov 29, 2012)

tenten said:


> Just thinking about DIACs reason for the increased allocation dates for 189 _" Allocation of Priority Group 4 applications has been affected by an increase in allocations in Priority Group 3"_
> 
> Could they have temporarily stopped 189 allocations - for a week or more, so that they cater for the priority 3 visas? That may explain the relative quietness of this morning and last week to be honest.
> 
> Counting 10 weeks backwards from today we get to the first week of December! Could there still be some unallocated 189 applications from that time? I wonder..


There are unallocated people and I am one of them


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

Guys, needed some help. 
While filling up form 1276, do I need to fill it for me & my spouse separately? My agent told me that but the form has sections for both me & my spouse. So got confused.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> No CO allocations No grants this monday........????????????
> Anybody???


HI, on another thread a person who has applied on Dec 10th (Malaika) has got the grant straight away, with no contacts from CO!

Findraj, Ghostrider...I think you are just days away from the grants :clap2::clap2: Good Luck!!!


----------



## shabeerali_kp (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I have applied for 189 visa on 22nd Dec.
I have uploaded PCC and done medicals on 29th Dec.

The link for "complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" has appeared in my eVisa page today.

Does this mean that a CO has been allocated for me?

I have already uploaded Form 80 against "Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment ". Should I again upload the Form 80?



Regards,
Shabeer


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> All the best to everyone as im hoping monday will bring gud news to everyone


We sure have a news , but , not a good one . Diac has increased the processing time for 189 applicants from 7 to 10 weeks . :-(


----------



## vajahat (Feb 11, 2013)

*Info on Meds reqd*

Hi all,

I have been following up on this forum for a long time and i must say that i got an amazing amount of info from here to help me during my application process. 

I need some help on meds please.

I have a 1 yr old kid who will be my dependent migrant on the visa application. Do i need to get her meds done as well??? What is the age limit for doing meds??

does my mom, who wont be migrating also needs to get her meds done??

BTW my timeline

Applied / Ack (189) = 17th December... Awaiting CO 

Thanks
VS


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

vajahat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been following up on this forum for a long time and i must say that i got an amazing amount of info from here to help me during my application process.
> 
> ...


Hi,

U will hv to get ur kids meds also done i got it done for my 9 months old baby gal , its just a physical examination incase of infants, when u clik on organise health check up and start filling up the for u can see which test u need to go thru and which are for ur kid, normally everbody goes thru a blood test for HIV, an Xray for TB and the physical examination, if your mother is also included in ur visa applicaiton as dependent she wud hv to go thru the same medical examination as urs....


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> 10 weeks, mhm that is a bit too much, this is what must have happened.
> 
> Applicants for whom 5 weeks must have passed started pestering DIAC with phone calls.
> 
> ...


Well said 'findraj', but someone earlier quoted that the feeling of wait is pretty bad and I would echo that. Even after surpassing the official time line for CO allocation (from 5 to 7 to recently changed 10 weeks), when you do not get a CO assigned, you certainly get itchy - though I fully agree with you that we cannot do anything except wait. But this is how and when you give DIAC a call for enquiry


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

nagarjuna726 said:


> We sure have a news , but , not a good one . Diac has increased the processing time for 189 applicants from 7 to 10 weeks . :-(


No, not the processing time, the CO allocation time.

Processing time for 189 is still 12 months


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Well said 'findraj', but someone earlier quoted that the feeling of wait is pretty bad and I would echo that. Even after surpassing the official time line for CO allocation (from 5 to 7 to recently changed 10 weeks), when you do not get a CO assigned, you certainly get itchy - though I fully agree with you that we cannot do anything except wait. But this is how and when you give DIAC a call for enquiry


I agree, but what else option we have than to wait...itt might sound passive but itss the truth


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

Usually DIAC people are on top of their game but yeah its unfortunate that many are waiting for CO or waiting for their grant from CO. For some there is urgency and wait anxiously and for some though they wait anxiously they are not in a hurry. For all its a dream to get a grant and have a good life in Australia . :focus:

DIAC is doing their job and our job so lets not get over excited and wait for our turn. Sure everyone will some day write their happy story of grant.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> I agree, but what else option we have than to wait...itt might sound passive but itss the truth


Yep, bare truth !!


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*One last step away*

Hey friends,

I'd been waiting lately to post the updates but did not get time from my office work though was willing to share the experience as soon as I finished my conversation with DIAC 

I called up DIAC this morning and after waiting for ~19 minutes - which is actually bragging about all the good things DIAC does (although it was good to at least hear this otherwise I'd have been mad waiting for 19 mis), I had a nice lady executive talking to me. I asked her that I was willing to know the status of my CO allocation and today I have completed 9 weeks of waiting time - to which she replied that now the official time for CO allocation is 10 weeks  which has also been updated at DIAC website. When I heard this, I was  since no one reported such a thing till today morning. When inquired about CO, she was polite and told me that I have been assigned a CO on 8-Feb :clap2: 

So, I believe this is a good opening for this week since I and many others must have been assigned COs 

:focus: Now another round of wait continues.... till the time CO contacts me

Best of luck to those awaiting a CO assigned.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

rajivp2008 said:


> Havve you been asked to fill form 80?


No, don´t even have a CO yet ... but many people are asked to provide Form 80 ... I thought it would be best to fill it out and have it ready ... just in case ...


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Feb 2013 Applicants Awaiting CO*

Hi All,

I know similar threads have kicked off in a similar vain, so I've therefore started this one for those of us who have submitted their applications in Feb 2013. (I lodged my 189 app on Feb 4th).

Be good to meet some forum members who are in the same boat in timescales as me and hoping we can exchange info/advice.

Cheers and Good Luck Everyone!

Steve


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

EOI Invitation: Feb 4
App Submitted: Feb 11 (including all required docs)
App Acknowledge: Feb 11
CO: Awaiting

Kiko


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

shabeerali_kp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa on 22nd Dec.
> I have uploaded PCC and done medicals on 29th Dec.
> ...


If you have uploaded PCC then its something that you can ignore - and this does not mean that CO has been allocated - it has appeared for many of us...
Best of luck!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> HI, on another thread a person who has applied on Dec 10th (Malaika) has got the grant straight away, with no contacts from CO!
> 
> Findraj, Ghostrider...I think you are just days away from the grants :clap2::clap2: Good Luck!!!


wow... that sure brings up hope!


----------



## srikarasu (Jan 10, 2013)

Any one from Dec 13/14 got CO allocated?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

srikarasu said:


> Any one from Dec 13/14 got CO allocated?


Did you call up DIAC ?


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Count me in guys. 

Please see my signature for details. Waiting anxiously for CO :ranger:


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm joining too...

Here are my timelines...

ACS (Software Engineer) Applied/Results : 30th Oct'12/4th Dec | IELTS (L8;R8;W8;S7) - 25th Jan'13 | EOI App - 30th Jan'13 (65 points) | UK PCC - 14th Dec'12 | Invite - 4th Feb'13 | Application Lodged - 7th Feb'13 | Indian PCC - ? | Medicals - ? | 
CO Assigned - ? |

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

Great to see you all!


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

bruvva74 said:


> Great to see you all!


Bruvva74,

Eager to see your timelines !

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

That would help wouldn't it...! 


ACS Assessment received: 13 June 2012
PCC certificate received: 16 Jan 2013
IELTS results received: 25 Jan 2013 - 9,9,9,9
EOI subclass 189 submitted: 25 Jan 2013
Invite received: 4 Feb 2013
Application lodged: 4 Feb 2013
Meds booked: 19 Feb 2013

Awaiting CO.....


Steve


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

EOI was submitted with 75 points


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

Let us hope that the CO allocation time does not increase any further for the Feb applicants


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

No updates? No grants ? No CO allocations?


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

findraj said:


> No updates? No grants ? No CO allocations?


Nothing


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Nothing


CO initials and team details?


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

findraj said:


> CO initials and team details?


T4, LW 
Urs?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> T4, LW
> Urs?


t4 LC


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

DIAC seems to be on break this week for 189 applicants!
No news..!


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> Let us hope that the CO allocation time does not increase any further for the Feb applicants


Yeah. Lets pray that allocation should be faster. I am even done with PCC & Medicals too.


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

Guess they are busy finalizing other applicants. Don't see much of action on 189. May be busy with other subclass visa's.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> T4, LW
> Urs?



Hey Sansif,

You got CO ? how did you come to know about it ? Any mails ? phone calls ?


I see your VISA Lodged date is 21/12/12.. I lodged on 15 Dec, 189 VISA... So that means I should also have CO by now ?


----------



## Metrobus (Dec 28, 2012)

From what I've seen with their Jan 17 round result, there should be less EOI than there is available for invitation.

So I'd presume once the December rush is sorted it should go much faster. Expect CO/grant around ANZAC day holiday.


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all,

This is probably the wrong thread to post this query, but as far as i can make out, this seems to be the busiest thread and I have been a passive avid follower of this thread all these days.  
I read about so many people front loading the PCC before the CO asks for it.

I have applied for my 189 visa on 11th december and meds are done. Got my PCC yesterday, but am not sure under which "Evidence Type" and "Document Type" should this be uploaded?

I will be immensely grateful if you guys can help me out. All the best for ppl out here waiting for CO allocation/grant.


Thanks!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is probably the wrong thread to post this query, but as far as i can make out, this seems to be the busiest thread and I have been a passive avid follower of this thread all these days.
> I read about so many people front loading the PCC before the CO asks for it.
> ...



Welcome Lakshmi!!

Evidence of Character....

All the Best

Regards
RK


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is probably the wrong thread to post this query, but as far as i can make out, this seems to be the busiest thread and I have been a passive avid follower of this thread all these days.
> I read about so many people front loading the PCC before the CO asks for it.
> ...


Evidence of Character, National or something


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is probably the wrong thread to post this query, but as far as i can make out, this seems to be the busiest thread and I have been a passive avid follower of this thread all these days.
> I read about so many people front loading the PCC before the CO asks for it.
> ...


There should be something by the name of character assessment - then chose other - and write a few words to tell what is this you are uploading!
Hope that helps. best of luck!


----------



## vajahat (Feb 11, 2013)

superm said:


> wow... that sure brings up hope!


Superm... dude i have been following your timeline and hoping that you get a CO asssigned soon as my Ack date is 17 dec too. 

-
VS


----------



## vajahat (Feb 11, 2013)

*PCC format*

Hi guys,

Is there any format for PCC? Can i get it from the local police station or do i need to go to a RPO??

I have just shifted to hyd so where should i get my PCC done from, hyd or blr?

Pl help.

-
VS


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

vajahat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there any format for PCC? Can i get it from the local police station or do i need to go to a RPO??
> 
> ...


Hii,

Go to the following site:

Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India

It has all the guideline for PCC..

You need to go to PSK and get it.

BTW Where is your Passport issued?? Hyd/Blr

Regards
RK


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

Wowww...that was superrr quick! Thanks superm, findraj and rkv.  

Btw, did i mention that my medicals have been graded B (as I have a pre existing medical condition)..so with all the pre existing delay, mine will get delayed further..wish me a happy waiting guys..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> Wowww...that was superrr quick! Thanks superm, findraj and rkv.
> 
> Btw, did i mention that my medicals have been graded B (as I have a pre existing medical condition)..so with all the pre existing delay, mine will get delayed further..wish me a happy waiting guys..



All the Best.. But how do you know your Grades, DO the Doctor Tell you or you contact the Global Health..

Regards
RK


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Guys... What is the last date of application which has been assigned a CO ? Or I should say who is latest one to get CO for 189?


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

Metrobus said:


> From what I've seen with their Jan 17 round result, there should be less EOI than there is available for invitation.
> 
> So I'd presume once the December rush is sorted it should go much faster. Expect CO/grant around ANZAC day holiday.


Yes, that is around 10 weeks from now. 

If you don't mind, please include your timeline in your signature.


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

The link for "Organize e-health" didnt disappear even after the meds were uploaded by the hospital. First, I dismissed it off as a technical glitch. But then I grew suspicious and visited the hospital yesterday. They informed me that i have been graded B and asked me to submit my blood test reports and specialist reports. 
So done all that and all I have to do now is patiently wait which seems to be the hardest thing to do..


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Guys !!!! Sorry I have been out of touch for the past 2 days, just landed on the sunday here in India and its been so hard to find a good internet connectivity (unlike Sydney, i am afraid). But its been awesome seeing the homeland after 4.5 years 

Anyways :focus: , so I was writing to let you guys know that I have received an email from the CO - Team 4, Adelaide, CO initials : L W. He has asked for passport bio pages, english proficiency claim proof, birth certificate, Indian PCC, Aus PCC.
These all have been mailed to him yesterday evening (between 11pm to 2:30 am IST). If you are wondering why it took me so 3 hrs to upload the docs, then the answer is the internet was so slow that I felt asleep while uploading it, haha. 

Hope this helps to track the timelines for other applicants. Will edit my signature soon.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> Wowww...that was superrr quick! Thanks superm, findraj and rkv.
> 
> Btw, did i mention that my medicals have been graded B (as I have a pre existing medical condition)..so with all the pre existing delay, mine will get delayed further..wish me a happy waiting guys..


you can write to GH - check when and how here to know the status of meds!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys !!!! Sorry I have been out of touch for the past 2 days, just landed on the sunday here in India and its been so hard to find a good internet connectivity (unlike Sydney, i am afraid). But its been awesome seeing the homeland after 4.5 years
> 
> Anyways :focus: , so I was writing to let you guys know that I have received an email from the CO - Team 4, Adelaide, CO initials : L W. He has asked for passport bio pages, english proficiency claim proof, birth certificate, Indian PCC, Aus PCC.
> These all have been mailed to him yesterday evening (between 11pm to 2:30 am IST). If you are wondering why it took me so 3 hrs to upload the docs, then the answer is the internet was so slow that I felt asleep while uploading it, haha.
> ...


Congrats on hearing from CO - you might get lucky soon!
Best of Luck.. !


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

vajahat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there any format for PCC? Can i get it from the local police station or do i need to go to a RPO??
> 
> ...


Fill up an online application for PCC from www.passportindia.gov.in or go to any passport office and you'll find local stores doing this for us. Then next step take a print and hit the passport office early in morning, if you can get inside the office you'll have your PCC on the same day itself.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys !!!! Sorry I have been out of touch for the past 2 days, just landed on the sunday here in India and its been so hard to find a good internet connectivity (unlike Sydney, i am afraid). But its been awesome seeing the homeland after 4.5 years
> 
> Anyways :focus: , so I was writing to let you guys know that I have received an email from the CO - Team 4, Adelaide, CO initials : L W. He has asked for passport bio pages, english proficiency claim proof, birth certificate, Indian PCC, Aus PCC.
> These all have been mailed to him yesterday evening (between 11pm to 2:30 am IST). If you are wondering why it took me so 3 hrs to upload the docs, then the answer is the internet was so slow that I felt asleep while uploading it, haha.
> ...


Congrats Ghostrider... Your grant is on the way....


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys !!!! Sorry I have been out of touch for the past 2 days, just landed on the sunday here in India and its been so hard to find a good internet connectivity (unlike Sydney, i am afraid). But its been awesome seeing the homeland after 4.5 years
> 
> Anyways :focus: , so I was writing to let you guys know that I have received an email from the CO - Team 4, Adelaide, CO initials : L W. He has asked for passport bio pages, english proficiency claim proof, birth certificate, Indian PCC, Aus PCC.
> These all have been mailed to him yesterday evening (between 11pm to 2:30 am IST). If you are wondering why it took me so 3 hrs to upload the docs, then the answer is the internet was so slow that I felt asleep while uploading it, haha.
> ...


Congrats bro, I see you come very close to a grant. And welcome to India .


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> The link for "Organize e-health" didnt disappear even after the meds were uploaded by the hospital. First, I dismissed it off as a technical glitch. But then I grew suspicious and visited the hospital yesterday. They informed me that i have been graded B and asked me to submit my blood test reports and specialist reports.
> So done all that and all I have to do now is patiently wait which seems to be the hardest thing to do..


Omg! Gives me shivers. Where did you get your medicals done Lakshmi ? ( if you don't mind saying)


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Guys... What is the last date of application which has been assigned a CO ? Or I should say who is latest one to get CO for 189?


Dec 11 as far as I know. Seems like the progress got stuck at that date. No significant movement.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

nagarjuna726 said:


> Dec 11 as far as I know. Seems like the progress got stuck at that date. No significant movement.


So I should get a CO this week or next week... and God..... medicals should not be referred... It will not be.. positivityeep:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey DIAC.... Show us some 10-20 grants atleast on this forum this week..


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

*Yayyyyyyyy!!!!*

Finally we got our Grant today..yayayayayayayayaayyyy....lalallalallalallalla

Super duper excited!!! Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys !!!! Sorry I have been out of touch for the past 2 days, just landed on the sunday here in India and its been so hard to find a good internet connectivity (unlike Sydney, i am afraid). But its been awesome seeing the homeland after 4.5 years
> 
> Anyways :focus: , so I was writing to let you guys know that I have received an email from the CO - Team 4, Adelaide, CO initials : L W. He has asked for passport bio pages, english proficiency claim proof, birth certificate, Indian PCC, Aus PCC.
> These all have been mailed to him yesterday evening (between 11pm to 2:30 am IST). If you are wondering why it took me so 3 hrs to upload the docs, then the answer is the internet was so slow that I felt asleep while uploading it, haha.
> ...


Hey ghostrider i hav da same CO assigned to me frm tem 4


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Finally we got our Grant today..yayayayayayayayaayyyy....lalallalallalallalla
> 
> Super duper excited!!! Thanks to all for the help.


Congrats Buddy.. Which team ? Enjoy .... Party.... Do everything you can.. Shout...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Hey ghostrider i hav da same CO assigned to me frm tem 4


what is your application date? and when did you came to know about ur CO


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Finally we got our Grant today..yayayayayayayayaayyyy....lalallalallalallalla
> 
> Super duper excited!!! Thanks to all for the help.


*Congrats man*.. :clap2::clap2: hope that kick starts a long series of Grants!
Did you hear from CO for some docs? - when did you reply to him?
Also - at what time did you receive *grant mail*?


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

I got it done in Fortis, Banglaore


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> The link for "Organize e-health" didnt disappear even after the meds were uploaded by the hospital. First, I dismissed it off as a technical glitch. But then I grew suspicious and visited the hospital yesterday. They informed me that i have been graded B and asked me to submit my blood test reports and specialist reports.
> So done all that and all I have to do now is patiently wait which seems to be the hardest thing to do..



When did you do the medicals? Didnt they get in touch with you to request for further tests and all which they requested upon your visit. Coz from the hospital we went to, they said they would contact us if any problems have been identified. Have they really uploaded the test results(did they confirm the uploading to you) or have they just waited as it is graded "B"?


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

superm said:


> you can write to GH - check when and how here to know the status of meds!


Already did that. But got a mail stating that there is a huge backlog and all queries need to be directed to the CO, who hasn't contacted me yet. (hopefully a CO has been assigned. )


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

timus17 said:


> what is your application date? and when did you came to know about ur CO


Co assigned on 6th feb.. Guys plz note my visa is 489.. N im onshore applicant..(if dat makes a difference)..


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz AnkitPune on your grant...All the best!!!

Congratz Ghostrider for hearing from the CO...I am sure you will receive your grant while in India  Enjoy your holiday...

All the best to findraj, superm and all of us waiting for COs and those of you waiting for grants


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Finally we got our Grant today..yayayayayayayayaayyyy....lalallalallalallalla
> 
> Super duper excited!!! Thanks to all for the help.


Congrats buddy!! Cn u plz give da team no n Co initials.. Tnkx


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> Already did that. But got a mail stating that there is a huge backlog and all queries need to be directed to the CO, who hasn't contacted me yet. (hopefully a CO has been assigned. )


If they have said that direct your queries to CO - may be that you already have one. what is your visa application date?
put your timeline in your signature for e'ones benefit!


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> Already did that. But got a mail stating that there is a huge backlog and all queries need to be directed to the CO, who hasn't contacted me yet. (hopefully a CO has been assigned. )


When did you write to health strategies? Was the reply you got similar to the below? This is the reply that one of the guys who did the medicals on the same day as us, got from health strategies when he wrote to them to request status of his medicals.

_The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC. 

Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations once they have been received by DIAC resides with the Global Health office in Sydney. However, they are currently experiencing a significant backlog of work. Please do not contact them directly regarding the status of health examinations- it is better that they focus their efforts on finalising outstanding medicals.

It is therefore best if you direct all enquiries about the status of health examinations to the processing centre responsible for the visa subclass. The case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary. 

A list of contacts for visa processing centres is available on the DIAC website: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship_


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> When did you write to health strategies? Was the reply you got similar to the below? This is the reply that one of the guys who did the medicals on the same day as us, got from health strategies when he wrote to them to request status of his medicals.
> 
> _The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC.
> 
> ...


Thats the exact same reply that I got too.. Heard they have a 3month backlog in processing the referred medicals. Read this in some other thread..


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

superm said:


> If they have said that direct your queries to CO - may be that you already have one. what is your visa application date?
> put your timeline in your signature for e'ones benefit!


Done!


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Finally we got our Grant today..yayayayayayayayaayyyy....lalallalallalallalla
> 
> Super duper excited!!! Thanks to all for the help.


Congrats Bro.

hardik shubhechcha


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> Thats the exact same reply that I got too.. Heard they have a 3month backlog in processing the referred medicals. Read this in some other thread..


Its been about 3 weeks since you did medicals, according to your signature, Did you confirm with them that the medicals were uploaded then?

It is quite strange that the Dr didnt ask you for those tests at the initial medical check up if he already knew you were graded "B".


----------



## kumargaurav83 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Everyone

EOI Invitation: Feb 4
App Submitted: Feb 5 (including all required docs except for PCC and Meds)
App Acknowledge: Not recieved any email (Hope thats ok)
CO: Awaiting

Will wait for the CO assignment post which will complete my PCC and Meds.

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Its been about 3 weeks since you did medicals, according to your signature, Did you confirm with them that the medicals were uploaded then?
> 
> It is quite strange that the Dr didnt ask you for those tests at the initial medical check up if he already knew you were graded "B".


Yeah, I did confirm. I called DIAC and asked them if they had received my medicals and they said they had already received. But the link never went away and I am happy that i inquired at least now instead of waiting for a few more days. Ideally the hospital should have informed me.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Sameera, What happened with your medicals? Has the CO received everything? Hope you get the grant over the next couple of days! Good Luck!


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> Yeah, I did confirm. I called DIAC and asked them if they had received my medicals and they said they had already received. But the link never went away and I am happy that i inquired at least now instead of waiting for a few more days. Ideally the hospital should have informed me.


Yeah it is good that you kept an eye otherwise you wouldnt know about it until your CO asks you for further tests.

Anyway when did you write to health strategies and how long did they take to respond?


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi,
We did our medicals on 30 Jan in Switzerland. They had to send the papers to Berlin Embassy to upload it. Now when I log on the TRN site, link to the medical tests' is still there. And the CO has asked for Medicals of only my daughter. The co did not reply to my futher questions. How can I confirm if the medical results are uploaded. The doctor here told me that the results are ok.
Thanks Sleepyeyes


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi Sameera, What happened with your medicals? Has the CO received everything? Hope you get the grant over the next couple of days! Good Luck!


Dr confirmed the medicals were uploaded on the 9th February. I am going through an agent and he is suggesting to wait as if the medials arent accessible the CO would ask for it. I have written to health strategies yesterday and yet to receive a response. Hping for the best 

But another guy who did medicals with me had written to them and they have reverted with the answer I shared in page 181. So the reply they would give could not be very helpful either


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Yeah it is good that you kept an eye otherwise you wouldnt know about it until your CO asks you for further tests.
> 
> Anyway when did you write to health strategies and how long did they take to respond?


I waited for more than a week for them to respond. When they didn't respond even after 10 days, I mailed them a remainder and the next day I got the mail with the same content that you had posted.

So I guess you wont be getting much out of that mail. keep your fingers crossed. hope everything goes for you smoothly..


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Hi,
> We did our medicals on 30 Jan in Switzerland. They had to send the papers to Berlin Embassy to upload it. Now when I log on the TRN site, link to the medical tests' is still there. And the CO has asked for Medicals of only my daughter. The co did not reply to my futher questions. How can I confirm if the medical results are uploaded. The doctor here told me that the results are ok.
> Thanks Sleepyeyes


Since yours was paper based, I a guessing it is taking a little while for the link to go off, which usually goes off once the reports have been properly/completely uploaded.

Since the CO did not ask any further qns on your medicals, you should be fine. As of now, CO is the only person to whom you can direct ur queries on medicals.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> I waited for more than a week for them to respond. When they didn't respond even after 10 days, I mailed them a remainder and the next day I got the mail with the same content that you had posted.
> 
> So I guess you wont be getting much out of that mail. keep your fingers crossed. hope everything goes for you smoothly..


So i guess then writing to them wont bring us much info or help. The only way to go about is to assume that the medicals were received and wait for CO to contact if anything is wrong. another wait seems to start...


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Finally we got our Grant today..yayayayayayayayaayyyy....lalallalallalallalla
> 
> Super duper excited!!! Thanks to all for the help.


Congrats Ankit!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Co assigned on 6th feb.. Guys plz note my visa is 489.. N im onshore applicant..(if dat makes a difference)..


Hi,
When did u submit your application?


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks to all for the Wishes!!! Just returned after a small celebration with Wifey 
The timelines & CO details are all in my signature.

I actually called up the CO today morning (10.30am IST) & she informed that only PCC was pending, which I informed her that has already been sent via email 4 days back. She told she will check & revert in 1-2 days. 5mins after this call, got the call from my Agent informing we have received the grant.:clap2:


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Finally we got our Grant today..yayayayayayayayaayyyy....lalallalallalallalla
> 
> Super duper excited!!! Thanks to all for the help.


Congrats brother ,happy for you


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Finally we got our Grant today..yayayayayayayayaayyyy....lalallalallalallalla
> 
> Super duper excited!!! Thanks to all for the help.


Congrats Ankit:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Did I not tell last week that your GRANT will come this week.

This is just great news mate.

Goodluck for the movelane:


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Thanks to all for the Wishes!!! Just returned after a small celebration with Wifey
> The timelines & CO details are all in my signature.
> 
> I actually called up the CO today morning (10.30am IST) & she informed that only PCC was pending, which I informed her that has already been sent via email 4 days back. She told she will check & revert in 1-2 days. 5mins after this call, got the call from my Agent informing we have received the grant.:clap2:


Congrats!! Ghostrider n i have the same CO as yours


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Finally we got our Grant today..yayayayayayayayaayyyy....lalallalallalallalla
> 
> Super duper excited!!! Thanks to all for the help.


OMG werent we just talking!!!! Congrats man!!! So Happy for you!!!


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Congrats!! Ghostrider n i have the same CO as yours


So that makes it AnkitPune, Sanasif, Ghostrider, Findraj, Malaika all with the same CO. Now, me & Malaika have already received the Grants. Now it the turn of rest of you guys. Please rush your required documents. The CO is a nice lady. Best of Luck.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Thanks to all for the Wishes!!! Just returned after a small celebration with Wifey
> The timelines & CO details are all in my signature.
> 
> I actually called up the CO today morning (10.30am IST) & she informed that only PCC was pending, which I informed her that has already been sent via email 4 days back. She told she will check & revert in 1-2 days. 5mins after this call, got the call from my Agent informing we have received the grant.:clap2:


Great man.. 
COs seem quite busy that they miss these mails you sent them 
Am thinking - what if, you did not call her up?

As for all who submitted documents and waiting for response - it seems better to call up your CO to ask what's pending. Come'on do it - free up some COs for us


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> OMG werent we just talking!!!! Congrats man!!! So Happy for you!!!


Thanks mate! Yes, while I was checking your last PM, wifey called informing PR granted.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, from another thread, I can see that according to Malaika's signature she has applied on Dec 14th and got the grant...Does that mean the remaining mid December appliacnts perhaps have COs...

superm, let's hope the Dec 17th guys are not far away


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, from another thread, I can see that according to Malaika's signature she has applied on Dec 14th and got the grant...Does that mean the remaining mid December appliacnts perhaps have COs...
> 
> superm, let's hope the Dec 17th guys are not far away


yeah man, hope so.. 
Saw his/her post yesterday - that brought some hope, s/he got nothing from CO - just grant  ! 
What a lovely feeling that must be


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

superm said:


> yeah man, hope so..
> Saw his/her post yesterday - that brought some hope, s/he got nothing from CO - just grant  !
> What a lovely feeling that must be


superm, I can see that now you are using "his/her" "he/she" without assuming they are males   hehehehe (just kidding!) 

Anyways, yeah let's hope for the best! Hope we hear something atleast next week!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> superm, I can see that now you are using "his/her" "he/she" without assuming they are males   hehehehe (just kidding!)
> 
> Anyways, yeah let's hope for the best! Hope we hear something atleast next week!


yup  
As we have a saying here 'once burnt from hot milk; would even blow to cold coffee before sipping" - modified it so that non-Indians would understand


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> yup
> As we have a saying here 'once burnt from hot milk; would even blow to cold coffee before sipping" - modified it so that non-Indians would understand


hahahaha good translation


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

superm said:


> yup
> As we have a saying here 'once burnt from hot milk; would even blow to cold coffee before sipping" - modified it so that non-Indians would understand


I am interested in the 'únmodified' version - tranlated into English of course.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Thanks mate! Yes, while I was checking your last PM, wifey called informing PR granted.


Heartiest congratulations to you mate. All the best wishes for your move.

At least we know that DIAC is working on the 189 applications.


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

superm said:


> yup
> As we have a saying here 'once burnt from hot milk; would even blow to cold coffee before sipping" - modified it so that non-Indians would understand


Hey Superm,
Us Turkish people also have almost the same saying, except that we use yogurt instead of cold coffee  Our's is:

"One who is burnt from hot milk, will eat yogurt by blowing at it"


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

SERPIN said:


> Hey Superm,
> Us Turkish people also have almost the same saying, except that we use yogurt instead of cold coffee  Our's is:
> 
> "One who is burnt from hot milk, will eat yogurt by blowing at it"





tenten said:


> I am interested in the 'únmodified' version - tranlated into English of course.


haha.. same meaning different wording around the world 

Exact wording in Hindi is:
"_doodh ka jala chach bhi phoonk phoonk kar pita hai_"

In English:
'once burnt from hot milk; would even blow to Buttermilk before sipping"


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

seems like everyone in this thread got invitation on 4th of Feb.. we submitted EOI on 5th of Feb.. any idea how long will it take to get inviation? applied for 489 family sponsored with 65 points..


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> seems like everyone in this thread got invitation on 4th of Feb.. we submitted EOI on 5th of Feb.. any idea how long will it take to get inviation? applied for 489 family sponsored with 65 points..


If they are continuing to issue the same number of invites as Dec/Jan then they should release the next set of invitations during the last week of February.

Good luck.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Cant wait now lol, I may try contacting her as well


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

vtallam said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 14th Jan 2013 and uploaded most of the documents. meds are scheduled for this weekend and planning to apply for PCC next week. what is the current time frame to get a CO allocated? This waiting is killing..
> 
> Suresh Tallam


It's 10 weeks for 189 CO allocation as per the updates in the DIAC website.
_Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications_


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

At this rate, I will get CO just before Easter. I wonder if the I will enjoy those holidays or I will be filled with anxiety.


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

findraj said:


> Cant wait now lol, I may try contacting her as well


Good luck mate. Hope to hear a hurrah from you tomorrow.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Good luck mate. Hope to hear a hurrah from you tomorrow.


Thank you for your good wishes, will tell ya if I hear from her


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ankit, have your document status changed? When and where are you planning to move?


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

LaFleur said:


> It's 10 weeks for 189 CO allocation as per the updates in the DIAC website.
> _Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications_


Thanks for that.. but i have applied for 190 (SA).. not sure about the timeline for 190 subclass.

Thank you
Suresh Tallam


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

vtallam said:


> Thanks for that.. but i have applied for 190 (SA).. not sure about the timeline for 190 subclass.
> 
> Thank you
> Suresh Tallam


190 is allocated to CO within 5 weeks.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

findraj said:


> Cant wait now lol, I may try contacting her as well


All the very best FindRaj


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

I am also waiting for that mail. May be my paper based medicals done on 30 Jan may not have reached them.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> I am also waiting for that mail. May be my paper based medicals done on 30 Jan may not have reached them.


Could you pls share your CO details?


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys !!!! Sorry I have been out of touch for the past 2 days, just landed on the sunday here in India and its been so hard to find a good internet connectivity (unlike Sydney, i am afraid). But its been awesome seeing the homeland after 4.5 years
> 
> Anyways :focus: , so I was writing to let you guys know that I have received an email from the CO - Team 4, Adelaide, CO initials : L W. He has asked for passport bio pages, english proficiency claim proof, birth certificate, Indian PCC, Aus PCC.
> These all have been mailed to him yesterday evening (between 11pm to 2:30 am IST). If you are wondering why it took me so 3 hrs to upload the docs, then the answer is the internet was so slow that I felt asleep while uploading it, haha.
> ...


That's great friend ... at last you get to see a mail from the CO for which you'd been waiting  . Now this implies that it almost took 5 days for the CO to contact you .... your CO is working good 

Hope that's the case with every CO. I too got one assigned on 8-Feb :nod:
Let's see when he contacts me layball:


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

What does "A grade" mean for medicals ??? As i just now had a word with the hospital guys where i did my medicals and they said it has been uploaded with "A Grade"


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Finally we got our Grant today..yayayayayayayayaayyyy....lalallalallalallalla
> 
> Super duper excited!!! Thanks to all for the help.


Congratulationsss .... for this shubh samachaaaar :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Do i need to call DIAC, Since its going to be four weeks since CO has been allocated. I have not received any mail yet. My agent says me to wait... Just came to know that CO is from team 2 Adelaide when called up DIAC.. plz suggest


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Do i need to call DIAC, Since its going to be four weeks since CO has been allocated. I have not received any mail yet. My agent says me to wait... Just came to know that CO is from team 2 Adelaide when called up DIAC.. plz suggest


Hii

It seems the time frame for CO allocation has been changed.. Its now 10 Weeks for 189 and not 4 weeks as it was earlier..

Good Luck

Regards
RK


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hii
> 
> It seems the time frame for CO allocation has been changed.. Its now 10 Weeks for 189 and not 4 weeks as it was earlier..
> 
> ...


Yes.. I lodged application on Dec 1... So 10 weeks is over... Or is it like i need to wait 10 weeks from CO allocation date ie 17 Jan??


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Yes.. I lodged application on Dec 1... So 10 weeks is over... Or is it like i need to wait 10 weeks from CO allocation date ie 17 Jan??


no..

Have you uploaded all the documents ??
Is no documents is missing then you may straight away get a grant letter...
So it would be better to wait for some more days, and then Call DIAC...

In case you know you have to submit any documents, then call DIAC and ask them to connect to your CO so that you can submit the documents...

Did you get any notification mail from CO stating that he has started looking into your application??

Regards
RK


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> no..
> 
> Have you uploaded all the documents ??
> Is no documents is missing then you may straight away get a grant letter...
> ...


All my documents have been submitted... I haven't received any mails from DIAC... I called them up and came to know that CO has been allocated on 17th Jan... No other communication or status changes seen or received...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> All my documents have been submitted... I haven't received any mails from DIAC... I called them up and came to know that CO has been allocated on 17th Jan... No other communication or status changes seen or received...


Its almost close to a Month now, So I think its better you call and confirm.. There have been few cases when the initial CO had left or moved and a new CO has come..
Since you have not got any communication after the acknowledgement, its better to call

Regards
RK


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Its almost close to a Month now, So I think its better you call and confirm.. There have been few cases when the initial CO had left or moved and a new CO has come..
> Since you have not got any communication after the acknowledgement, its better to call
> 
> Regards
> RK


Thanks ... would call them up tomorrow


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> What does "A grade" mean for medicals ??? As i just now had a word with the hospital guys where i did my medicals and they said it has been uploaded with "A Grade"


A grade in your meds means that there were no significant findings/abnormalities in your reports and the meds will most likely be finalized without being referred.


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Finally we got our Grant today..yayayayayayayayaayyyy....lalallalallalallalla
> 
> Super duper excited!!! Thanks to all for the help.


Congrats Ankit! Awesome news


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

wow ten weeks for 189 ... that´s tough ... the waiting game isn´t fun


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

tenten said:


> 190 is allocated to CO within 5 weeks.
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


yeah.. just checked the timelines in the given url. Thanks for that. Its been a month i have lodged my application. Hopefully, I will get a CO assigned in a week time. I have seen couple of timelines says, CO assigned in a matter of days. what could be the reason? anyways, this waiting is killing..


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Thanks to all for the Wishes!!! Just returned after a small celebration with Wifey
> The timelines & CO details are all in my signature.
> 
> I actually called up the CO today morning (10.30am IST) & she informed that only PCC was pending, which I informed her that has already been sent via email 4 days back. She told she will check & revert in 1-2 days. 5mins after this call, got the call from my Agent informing we have received the grant.:clap2:


Hey buddy, it's great that your call turned into gold  

I'd like to ask you if your CO asked for some docs ? What I could understand from your post is that you'd been asked for PCC which you sent to your CO 4 days ahead of your call to CO, but _what_ made you call your CO ?? :juggle:

I too have been assigned a CO on 8-Feb and except me & my wife's PCC, everything is front loaded on to the application. I am planning to get the PCC done within next 7-10 days and upload it, but my question is - should I at all call my CO after I upload PCC and if yes, _When_ ??

This question may seem inappropriate but I want to understand what should be done to accelerate the GRANT :nod:, as I have a CO now (as per DIAC).

THANKS !!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hey buddy, it's great that your call turned into gold
> 
> I'd like to ask you if your CO asked for some docs ? What I could understand from your post is that you'd been asked for PCC which you sent to your CO 4 days ahead of your call to CO, but _what_ made you call your CO ?? :juggle:
> 
> ...


Get your PCC asap.. get the grant - cut lose your CO man.

For your question - you can call a week after submitting your PCC if you see no response!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Get your PCC asap.. get the grant - cut lose your CO man.
> 
> For your question - you can call a week after submitting your PCC if you see no response!


You can take my CO, Its been a week since I sent her a mail, soooo I might call her tomo/ thursday..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> You can take my CO, Its been a week since I sent her a mail, soooo I might call her tomo/ thursday..


"might" ??
DO call her man!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> "might" ??
> DO call her man!


I was thinking of keeping it on hold till next week when I fly back to India


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> I was thinking of keeping it on hold till next week when I fly back to India


where are you now? stuck with wife or back on job? ;-p


----------



## akazemis (Feb 3, 2012)

It seems that allocated cases have been stopped on Dec 10. Anyone after Dec 10 ?


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello Guys,

I login into my account today and application status is reverted back to Application Received. 

It was In Progress until yesterday from 21st December.

Anyone experiencing same?


Regards,
Saroj


----------



## Roda (Oct 23, 2012)

@Saroj2012!
It's exactly same with me too. NO result found and application status changed to received from Inprogress. i hope its a glitch and we do not have to resend all the docs.


----------



## Roda (Oct 23, 2012)

@Saroj2012!
Mine is back up after refreshing the browser. Try it!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

These things do happen and do not take them too seriously. The system still has a few glitches, but overall. I would say they have done a good job - not perfect, but good.


----------



## akazemis (Feb 3, 2012)

@Saroj2012
Mine has not been changed, its still "In Progress"


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I mailed my CO with the list of requested documents on 9th Feb 2013 - 

1. Appointment Letter from 2007 - till date
2. Salary bank statement from 2007 - till date
3. Provident Fund information
4. Form 16 from 2007 - till date
5. Passport Size photo
6. India PCC
7. Experience & Reference letter from 2007 - till date
8. Medical Appointment Letter with MediBank

And saw the status of the requested documents changed from "Requested" to "Received" on Monday 11th Feb 2013

Since I did my medicals long back on 7th May 2012... along with the requested documents, he requested me to get the medicals done... So got my medicals done today 13th Feb 2013 and mailed him the receipt... 

Guess, even my CO is waiting for my medical results...

Now just waiting for the mail from CO....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I mailed my CO with the list of requested documents on 9th Feb 2013 -
> 
> ...


But meds are valid for an year? Did you ask him that?
well.. best of luck - hope you now get quick mail. Keep following up with clinic if results are uploaded are not!


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

superm said:


> But meds are valid for an year? Did you ask him that?
> well.. best of luck - hope you now get quick mail. Keep following up with clinic if results are uploaded are not!


Yeah, even the rep at the Medical counter told me that the medicals are valid for a year, but he said that this will verified with the other departments all that ****s... 

When I did my medicals previously blood test was not included... So anyways told the rep, I am going with the entire medical test...

Yeah about the medical documents uploading thing, I asked him he said that CO has the access to view your medicals, even he can see when you made an appointment etc.. He said hopefully it will take maximum 1 week.. Because the chief doctor has to verify it...

If CO sees your case on priority level, he will move your case forward ASAP.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Yeah, even the rep at the Medical counter told me that the medicals are valid for a year, but he said that this will verified with the other departments all that ****s...
> 
> When I did my medicals previously blood test was not included... So anyways told the rep, I am going with the entire medical test...
> 
> ...


great - best of luck.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

superm said:


> great - best of luck.


Thanks Mate... Hoping to get the mail by end of this week...


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

Just called DIAC to ask about my medicals . The lady told me that it doesn't matter whatever ur visa page says whether "required" "received" "recommended" . We just have to upload all the docs mentioned and wait for the case officer to be allocated , who later requests for any docs if needed .


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

Got my visaaaa!!!! ThankGod!!


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Got my visaaaa!!!! ThankGod!!


Congrats.


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Sanasif said:


> Got my visaaaa!!!! ThankGod!!


Congrats Sanasif!!!


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys !!!! Sorry I have been out of touch for the past 2 days, just landed on the sunday here in India and its been so hard to find a good internet connectivity (unlike Sydney, i am afraid). But its been awesome seeing the homeland after 4.5 years
> 
> Anyways :focus: , so I was writing to let you guys know that I have received an email from the CO - Team 4, Adelaide, CO initials : L W. He has asked for passport bio pages, english proficiency claim proof, birth certificate, Indian PCC, Aus PCC.
> These all have been mailed to him yesterday evening (between 11pm to 2:30 am IST). If you are wondering why it took me so 3 hrs to upload the docs, then the answer is the internet was so slow that I felt asleep while uploading it, haha.
> ...


Didn't u upload these docs earlier?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Got my visaaaa!!!! ThankGod!!


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys !!!! Sorry I have been out of touch for the past 2 days, just landed on the sunday here in India and its been so hard to find a good internet connectivity (unlike Sydney, i am afraid). But its been awesome seeing the homeland after 4.5 years
> 
> Anyways :focus: , so I was writing to let you guys know that I have received an email from the CO - Team 4, Adelaide, CO initials : L W. He has asked for passport bio pages, english proficiency claim proof, birth certificate, Indian PCC, Aus PCC.
> These all have been mailed to him yesterday evening (between 11pm to 2:30 am IST). If you are wondering why it took me so 3 hrs to upload the docs, then the answer is the internet was so slow that I felt asleep while uploading it, haha.
> ...


Good luck mate..yo got the fortune on landing.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> where are you now? stuck with wife or back on job? ;-p


Hehe stuck with wifey  

Will reach home next Saturday, I hope by that time Ill have my grant


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Got my visaaaa!!!! ThankGod!!


Congrats..enjoy the day


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Got my visaaaa!!!! ThankGod!!


You called her up????


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Got my visaaaa!!!! ThankGod!!


Congrats Sanasif


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Got my visaaaa!!!! ThankGod!!


You are lucky mate you have applied after me and you have received the grant I have submitted application on 14th still no update nor do I see any mails from CO .I dont know whats happening


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Got my visaaaa!!!! ThankGod!!


Congrats!
Update your timeline please.
Also- can you elaborate on type of Visa ? state sponsored ? family sponsored? regional?


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats!
> Update your timeline please.
> Also- can you elaborate on type of Visa ? state sponsored ? family sponsored? regional?


Its 489 family sponsored to the best of my knowledge and applied on 17 Dec 2012.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Hehe stuck with wifey
> 
> Will reach home next Saturday, I hope by that time Ill have my grant


okay.. so you would not be calling soon then! People are getting grants - though slow - but we are seeing some progress! 
Best of luck mate! 
Once you get your grant - refer me to your CO (If s/he is any good)


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Its 489 family sponsored to the best of my knowledge and applied on 17 Dec 2012.


Thanks, but as per 189 sheet - application date is 21st.
as per skillselect site - 189 and 489 have same priority.
But as this is family sponsored - would this come under "Subsequent entrant applications" ?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Received a response from health strategies today:

"As per advice from Dr XXXX, the upload of your health examination results was successful; and the results have been recorded and finalised within DIAC's visa processing system. 

For further enquiries in relation to your visa application, please contact your case officer/processing centre for further assistance". 

This means our medicals are finalised?


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Received a response from health strategies today:
> 
> "As per advice from Dr XXXX, the upload of your health examination results was successful; and the results have been recorded and finalised within DIAC's visa processing system.
> 
> ...




Did you mailed them.. Or they just mailed you .. saying your medical is finalized..

Is the link disappeared from your eVisa portal?


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks, but as per 189 sheet - application date is 21st.
> as per skillselect site - 189 and 489 have same priority.
> But as this is family sponsored - would this come under "Subsequent entrant applications" ?


ok and its not subsequent entrant superm . I too have applied for 489 and my agent have told me its not subsequent entrant and 489 too has same processing time as 189 has. Thats the reason I replied above that sanasif is 1 lucky person its super fast processing for him/her


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Received a response from health strategies today:
> 
> "As per advice from Dr XXXX, the upload of your health examination results was successful; and the results have been recorded and finalised within DIAC's visa processing system.
> 
> ...


Congrats - if they have said 'finalized' - they should mean it!
All other things are done including pcc? if yes, then your CO is ready to take up next case ;-p if you know what I mean


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> ok and its not subsequent entrant superm . I too have applied for 489 and my agent have told me its not subsequent entrant and 489 too has same processing time as 189 has. Thats the reason I replied above that sanasif is 1 lucky person its super fast processing for him/her


so your 489 is also family sponsored or there are other types to it?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> okay.. so you would not be calling soon then! People are getting grants - though slow - but we are seeing some progress!
> Best of luck mate!
> Once you get your grant - refer me to your CO (If s/he is any good)


Yes, I think she is good


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> so your 489 is also family sponsored or there are other types to it?


ya mine is too family sponsored


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Nobody from 11-17 called up DIAC recently?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Did you mailed them.. Or they just mailed you .. saying your medical is finalized..
> 
> Is the link disappeared from your eVisa portal?


I mailed them as Dr had difficulty uploading our medicals for a week.

They reverted in exactly 2 days.

I have no idea about the link as I dont have access to the log in and its maintained by my agent.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats - if they have said 'finalized' - they should mean it!
> All other things are done including pcc? if yes, then your CO is ready to take up next case ;-p if you know what I mean


I guess thats what they meant by "As per advice from Dr XXXX, the upload of your health examination results was successful; _*and the results have been recorded and finalised *_within DIAC's visa processing system. "

All are done and sent back on the 02nd Feb. Its about waiting now I suppose.


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Got my visaaaa!!!! ThankGod!!


Congratulations!!! Enjoii


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I guess thats what they meant by "As per advice from Dr XXXX, the upload of your health examination results was successful; _*and the results have been recorded and finalised *_within DIAC's visa processing system. "
> 
> All are done and sent back on the 02nd Feb. Its about waiting now I suppose.


Cool... Possibly you might receive the grant letter tomorrow..


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Finally we got our Grant today..yayayayayayayayaayyyy....lalallalallalallalla
> 
> Super duper excited!!! Thanks to all for the help.


Many congratulations mate. Good on ya , hope you enjoy the moment. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Hey ghostrider i hav da same CO assigned to me frm tem 4


Good luck mate. Have you received any correspondence from them yet? if yes, then what?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> Congratz AnkitPune on your grant...All the best!!!
> 
> Congratz Ghostrider for hearing from the CO...I am sure you will receive your grant while in India  Enjoy your holiday...
> 
> All the best to findraj, superm and all of us waiting for COs and those of you waiting for grants


Thx mate, sorry I haven't been much online after being in India and thus the delay in reply.
I so much hope that we do see the grants this week, it would make our Indian trip so wonderfully enjoyable. Am sure that all of you will soon see a CO.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> So that makes it AnkitPune, Sanasif, Ghostrider, Findraj, Malaika all with the same CO. Now, me & Malaika have already received the Grants. Now it the turn of rest of you guys. Please rush your required documents. The CO is a nice lady. Best of Luck.


thanks mate. Hopefully, the rest of us see a similar outcome soon.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Cant wait now lol, I may try contacting her as well


Did you end up contacting as well????


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Cool... Possibly you might receive the grant letter tomorrow..


I hope your words come true


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Got my visaaaa!!!! ThankGod!!


Many Congratulations mate !!!!1:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Didn't u upload these docs earlier?


yes all of these documents had been uploaded all together, but may be the due to system error DIAC were not able to retrieve it and thus requested it further . No big deal !!!
I just wana help them as much as possible, if requested I am more than prepared to upload all the documents and things all over again. We have to understand that they also need as much prompt help from us as possible in order to fast track the application processing. All in good spirit.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Hehe stuck with wifey
> 
> Will reach home next Saturday, I hope by that time Ill have my grant


Am sure, you'd have it before then. As per my calculations, you should be next in queue for finalisation of the application. Good luck. :hat:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Did you end up contacting as well????


Nope, Maybe next week or next to next week


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Friends,

Congratulations to all who got the grants and COs..

I applied on Dec 10th and have uploaded all the documents including Meds and PCC. But till date I haven't heard anything from DIAC. Don't even know if I have a CO allocated. And all the documents in the visa application are still in "Required/Recommended" state. None have changed to Received.

Is it worth calling them to check the status or should I wait for some more time?

Thanks...


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Get your PCC asap.. get the grant - cut lose your CO man.
> 
> For your question - you can call a week after submitting your PCC if you see no response!


I do not where my CO is  ... he/she ain't contacting me


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you every 1!!! I applied on 21/12/12 for 489FS.. Im an onshore applicant.. CO team 4, initials LW.. Ghostrider n finraj its ur turn nw guys.. N hell raiser plz call up DIAC tomorow to enquire about ur CO.. Im sure your assigned one..neways best of luck guys.. U all hav been of gr8 help n support.. May u all get ur grants soon! For all doz who havent yet done their pcc n medicals plz keep them ready as it will speed up da process..


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

inaus said:


> Friends,
> 
> Congratulations to all who got the grants and COs..
> 
> ...


Well worth calling. You might have one already.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Thank you every 1!!! I applied on 21/12/12 for 489FS.. Im an onshore applicant.. CO team 4, initials LW.. Ghostrider n finraj its ur turn nw guys.. N hell raiser plz call up DIAC tomorow to enquire about ur CO.. Im sure your assigned one..neways best of luck guys.. U all hav been of gr8 help n support.. May u all get ur grants soon! For all doz who havent yet done their pcc n medicals plz keep them ready as it will speed up da process..


Thanks mate (for freeing up the CO to be allocated to others).


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Thanks to all for the Wishes!!! Just returned after a small celebration with Wifey
> The timelines & CO details are all in my signature.
> 
> I actually called up the CO today morning (10.30am IST) & she informed that only PCC was pending, which I informed her that has already been sent via email 4 days back. She told she will check & revert in 1-2 days. 5mins after this call, got the call from my Agent informing we have received the grant.:clap2:


Hey mate, could you please clarify one thing for me :
You said that you called up the CO , did you call on the direct number that's provided in the letter from the CO, or did you end up calling the DIAC 1300 number and asked them to divert your call to the CO? Thanks.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hey mate, could you please clarify one thing for me :
> You said that you called up the CO , did you call on the direct number that's provided in the letter from the CO, or did you end up calling the DIAC 1300 number and asked them to divert your call to the CO? Thanks.


Direct number I believe


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I guess thats what they meant by "As per advice from Dr XXXX, the upload of your health examination results was successful; _*and the results have been recorded and finalised *_within DIAC's visa processing system. "
> 
> All are done and sent back on the 02nd Feb. Its about waiting now I suppose.


Hi sameera,
I think your medical results have been finalized. Wish you will get the golden mail within this week!!!!
Did you make the request for the medical status by yourself or thru your agent?


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hey mate, could you please clarify one thing for me :
> You said that you called up the CO , did you call on the direct number that's provided in the letter from the CO, or did you end up calling the DIAC 1300 number and asked them to divert your call to the CO? Thanks.


It was the direct number in the letter from CO. Tried reaching her two times actually. First time left a voice mail @ ~8.30AM IST. 2nd time I got lucky at ~10.30am IST & spoke to her directly.

I believe: People should only call CO after everything has been uploaded & no communication from CO for atleast 5 days. *DO NOT call them unnecessarily.

*Well it was wifey's behest & pestering responsible for me calling the CO.
I also noticed they keep checking mails in sequential order by date. When I spoke on 12th Feb she was working on mails received on 7th Feb. So they are already overloaded. I had sent her a mail on 8th Feb. She informed me that would check my case once she's finished with mails from 7th.

Wishing Best luck to all for the Grants!!!

@Findraj: On the eVisa portal The checklist with links to upload documents has disappeared. There is a status update on each applicant: Granted with a checkmark in a circle  & a link to Download the grant letter.
The Status field says: Finalised.

I'm preferring to move to Melbourne. The job search begins. Lets hope I get something. I'm gonna try my sources from India first.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Got my visaaaa!!!! ThankGod!!


Congrats!


----------



## Helloss (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi,

We lodged visa application on 6th Feb. But did not get any acknowledgement mail. Usually how many days will it take for acknowledgement mail ?

Also now status is showing as "In Progress". Can anybody tell what it means ?

Thanks


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Thank you every 1!!! I applied on 21/12/12 for 489FS.. Im an onshore applicant.. CO team 4, initials LW.. Ghostrider n finraj its ur turn nw guys.. N hell raiser plz call up DIAC tomorow to enquire about ur CO.. Im sure your assigned one..neways best of luck guys.. U all hav been of gr8 help n support.. May u all get ur grants soon! For all doz who havent yet done their pcc n medicals plz keep them ready as it will speed up da process..


Hi,
Your application date is 21st december and co is assigned. Mine is 18th dec but i am offshore applicant. Does it mean that i have been assigned co or there is separate priority for onshore and offshore???


----------



## Helloss (Jan 30, 2013)

Also Can someone clarify if PCC taken in India comes with address on it ?


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

Helloss said:


> Hi,
> 
> We lodged visa application on 6th Feb. But did not get any acknowledgement mail. Usually how many days will it take for acknowledgement mail ?
> 
> ...


Usually it takes around 3-4 days I think. I got mine the day after submitting the application.

Hope you receive it soon.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> It was the direct number in the letter from CO. Tried reaching her two times actually. First time left a voice mail @ ~8.30AM IST. 2nd time I got lucky at ~10.30am IST & spoke to her directly.
> 
> I believe: People should only call CO after everything has been uploaded & no communication from CO for atleast 5 days. *DO NOT call them unnecessarily.
> 
> ...


Oh nice!!! Ready to see that status on mine any time!! My Wifey is actually telling me not to pester the CO and she says "Ususally, IT people dont like being bothered by phone calls, better wait for an email and let them do their work at their own pace". Dunno if COs are IT people

So yeah  waiting


----------



## kumargaurav83 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

I submitted my Vias appli on 5th Feb and I am yet to get any acknowledgement mail, the same happed when I submitted my EOI as well.

I am not sure if there is a technical glitch or I am missing anything here.

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> It was the direct number in the letter from CO. Tried reaching her two times actually. First time left a voice mail @ ~8.30AM IST. 2nd time I got lucky at ~10.30am IST & spoke to her directly.
> 
> I believe: People should only call CO after everything has been uploaded & no communication from CO for atleast 5 days. *DO NOT call them unnecessarily.
> 
> ...



I communicate with my CO via Mail.. and he is quick in responding the max he took in responding was 1 day...

So it's better not to trouble them via Calls... Let them work on their own pace and wait to get a response back from them...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kinjalz said:


> Hi,
> Your application date is 21st december and co is assigned. Mine is 18th dec but i am offshore applicant. Does it mean that i have been assigned co or there is separate priority for onshore and offshore???


this is sometimes seen - but no official word on this.. so we can only guess and hope ours would be done soon!


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

kumargaurav83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my Vias appli on 5th Feb and I am yet to get any acknowledgement mail, the same happed when I submitted my EOI as well.
> 
> ...


I got an email confirmation that I'd got a TRN number but didn't get an email on receipt of the EOI or actual receipt of the app. Log in to the evisa site with your TRN and password and you'll see the status so far. Also on that front screen you should see a pdf download link for both the app itself and your payment receipt.

Hope this helps!

Steve


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I mailed them as Dr had difficulty uploading our medicals for a week.
> 
> They reverted in exactly 2 days.
> 
> I have no idea about the link as I dont have access to the log in and its maintained by my agent.


Hi Sameera,
I did my medicals on papar based on 30 Jan. The doctor sent the results to Embassy in Berlin and I got a response embassy that ' Since the applications were lodged in Australia, we are unable to update the records. We have therefore referred the results to Australia by diplomatic mail.' 
I applied through Skill select from Switzerland.
The link for medical tests is still there on the TRN site.
I would like to know if my medical results are updated.
Could you please give me email adress you have contacted?
Thanks, Sleepyeyes.


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Hi Sameera,
> I did my medicals on papar based on 30 Jan. The doctor sent the results to Embassy in Berlin and I got a response embassy that ' Since the applications were lodged in Australia, we are unable to update the records. We have therefore referred the results to Australia by diplomatic mail.'
> I applied through Skill select from Switzerland.
> The link for medical tests is still there on the TRN site.
> ...


I guess you can get the medicals details by mailing on [email protected] with following details 

TRN number: 
Date of Birth:
Passport Number:


----------



## Helloss (Jan 30, 2013)

So we will get TRN number in acknowlegdement mail ?


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> I communicate with my CO via Mail.. and he is quick in responding the max he took in responding was 1 day...
> 
> So it's better not to trouble them via Calls... Let them work on their own pace and wait to get a response back from them...


Yeah...lets give them their own space. Actually there was 1 more important reason to call the CO. My agent goofed up & uploaded some other client's PCC instead of mine on the evisa portal. Had sent an apology mail but was curious if this might affect our case.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

am in 

seems everyone from 189 subclass. no one from 190??


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Helloss said:


> Also Can someone clarify if PCC taken in India comes with address on it ?


nope. it's not.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Yeah...lets give them their own space. Actually there was 1 more important reason to call the CO. My agent goofed up & uploaded some other client's PCC instead of mine on the evisa portal. Had sent an apology mail but was curious if this might affect our case.


Hats off to your agent !!!!!


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Just got this golden email today!! Yeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhh!
Got the grant!! 
Here is my timeline:
EOI INVITED : 3rd Dec
LODGED APPLICATION (189) : 11th Dec
PCC : 21st Dec
MEDICAL : 3rd Jan
CO : Never heard from him/her (but got to know by ringing DIAC tht CO was allocated on 8th Feb)
GRANT : 13th Feb 

Now party time!!!

I wish everyone on this forum a speedy grant!!


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just got this golden email today!! Yeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhh!
> Got the grant!!
> )


Congrats!!! 😄
Did you front load form 80?


----------



## Helloss (Jan 30, 2013)

jayprabu said:


> nope. it's not.



ok. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi sameera,
> I think your medical results have been finalized. Wish you will get the golden mail within this week!!!!
> Did you make the request for the medical status by yourself or thru your agent?


Thanks for your wishes..I am also hoping for the best

I am little worried about Spouse functional english evidence. It was amongst the additional docs requested by CO. We had uploaded the MBA certificate of my wife and the uni transcript letter that states the medium was English and that it was for 2 years. But it doesn’t say full time. We uploaded these when applying so I am not sure whether he requested the same because he couldn’t access those due to system issues or whether he wasn’t satisfied with the evidence. But I suppose in that case he should have clearly mentioned that the evidence isn’t sufficient isn’t it? However have forwarded the same to him via mail so hoping for the best.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just got this golden email today!! Yeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhh!
> Got the grant!!
> ...


Congrats rau!!!!! :clap2::clap2:
If you don't mind let us know the initials of your CO.


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

permutation said:


> Congrats!!! 😄
> Did you front load form 80?


Thanks!! 😜
No I didn't. Neither did my CO ask for it!


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

Helloss said:


> So we will get TRN number in acknowlegdement mail ?


Hi,

Your TRN will have been displayed when you completed the account creation part during the first step of the application. I also just checked and received a confirmation email of the account creation, which did indeed include the TRN.

Also - just to correct myself I *did* receive a confirmation email after submitting the application. It included two PDFs which contained confirmation of receipt of valid application and the other with all of the details of the application. Apologies for the slightly incorrect info on the previous post.

I take it you've checked your spam folders on your email?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Congrats rau!!!!! :clap2::clap2:
> If you don't mind let us know the initials of your CO.


Thanks mate!
CO's initial - SO (think from Adelaide)


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Thanks for your wishes..I am also hoping for the best
> 
> I am little worried about Spouse functional english evidence. It was amongst the additional docs requested by CO. We had uploaded the MBA certificate of my wife and the uni transcript letter that states the medium was English and that it was for 2 years. But it doesn’t say full time. We uploaded these when applying so I am not sure whether he requested the same because he couldn’t access those due to system issues or whether he wasn’t satisfied with the evidence. But I suppose in that case he should have clearly mentioned that the evidence isn’t sufficient isn’t it? However have forwarded the same to him via mail so hoping for the best.


I don't think that would be an issue. Even I submitted my wife's degree certificate and a letter from her college mentioning the medium of her course. My Co also asked for few documents which we have already uploaded. Hope Everything goes fine with the documents. I don't know the status of my Meds or any other Doc as my CO is on leave for last two weeks. Don't know the rejoining date.


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone with CO KS from team4.Adelaide ?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Spouse functional English proof*

Guys I need help.

At the application stage we had attached the MBA certificate and transcript letter which states the course was from 2009-2011 and Medium was English as Spouse Functional Evidence. However it doesn’t specify that it was “Full time”. 

With additional doc request list CO had requested for PCC, Medicals and evidence for functional English of spouse. In response mMy agent had forwarded the same functional English for spouse evidence that we attached along with PCC which wasn’t uploaded initially and the date on which we did our medicals.

Now I was wondering the only document he requested from the initially submitted set of docs is this proof for functional English of spouse, could it be that he wasn’t happy with the evidence we provided? 

How many of you have submitted uni letters that stated 2 years study and medium was English and got the grants? Is it really a must to have “Full time” written on the letter?


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Thanks mate!
> CO's initial - SO (think from Adelaide)


Congrts!!! Rau, can you pls update ur signature with ur timeline


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats to our frnds wgo r gettimg their pr grants.... it seems people who have applied on 13th r not only getting co but also grants.... best of luck for all people who r waiting for co including me..... ....


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> I don't think that would be an issue. Even I submitted my wife's degree certificate and a letter from her college mentioning the medium of her course. My Co also asked for few documents which we have already uploaded. Hope Everything goes fine with the documents. I don't know the status of my Meds or any other Doc as my CO is on leave for last two weeks. Don't know the rejoining date.


Thanks for giving me a bit of a relief. Does the letter issued from the college mention it was a full time study? My worry is this "Full time" thing. We have submitted form 80 with all employment history of hers and if he really goes through it he will see she had followed it whilst working


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Thanks for giving me a bit of a relief. Does the letter issued from the college mention it was a full time study? My worry is this "Full time" thing. We have submitted form 80 with all employment history of hers and if he really goes through it he will see she had followed it whilst working


No it was just medium,course and duration. My CO requested wife's birth certificate,evidence of English and my degree certificates which we have already uploaded. So hope for the best.


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Congrts!!! Rau, can you pls update ur signature with ur timeline


Done! &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hats off to your agent !!!!!


You are next for grant


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> No it was just medium,course and duration. My CO requested wife's birth certificate,evidence of English and my degree certificates which we have already uploaded. So hope for the best.


Then it could be that they weren't visible to them. My only worry was out of PCC, Medicals and English proof, Both PCC and medicals were due to be uploaded. Only request for already uploaded docs was this english proof. 

Have you submitted form80 as well? We have submitted form80 for both me and wife and probably CO will notice from employment details given for my wife in form 80, that the study wasn't full time. I hope he doesnt go into that much detail.


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just got this golden email today!! Yeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhh!
> Got the grant!!
> ...


Congratulations Rau.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats Rau.... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Party time for you...


For other guys... I see one guy go assigned CO today.. and he lodged visa on 13th Dec...


So Mid Dec guys... wait is gona end soon.. (including me:tongue1::tongue1::tongue1


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

Guys,
Today I rang DIAC about the progress of my application (as my agent is not bothered for disturbing the CO). The operator (DIAC) told me that I will be getting a new CO. And this may take a day or two or even a week or more.
My case got stucked with my husband's medicals, which according to Health Undertaking (Sydney)is clear and was uploaded on their system on 14th January 2013.
As I have lodged Tr (485) also, My CO for TR as well as DIAC cannot access his medicals on their system. May be thats why my CO for 189 was not able to access it (but she never asked for it, so I thought everything is fine).

My CO for 189 visa was from Adelaide Team 4, initials MS.
You all better call DIAC and get updates on your application.
The waiting time is killing me.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

rau26 said:


> You are next for grant


thanks mate. I definitely hope so. But seems like there's still some way to go in my case .


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

sam18 said:


> Guys,
> Today I rang DIAC about the progress of my application (as my agent is not bothered for disturbing the CO). The operator (DIAC) told me that I will be getting a new CO. And this may take a day or two or even a week or more.
> My case got stucked with my husband's medicals, which according to Health Undertaking (Sydney)is clear and was uploaded on their system on 14th January 2013.
> As I have lodged Tr (485) also, My CO for TR as well as DIAC cannot access his medicals on their system. May be thats why my CO for 189 was not able to access it (but she never asked for it, so I thought everything is fine).
> ...


Hi Sam
Is the medical issue settled now or still unable to view results online?
I think it will not take longer to get other CO since you have called DIAC, they will
definitely work on yours ASAP.
BTW did they give any reason for allocating another CO?
Cheers


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

Shuba said:


> Hi Sam
> Is the medical issue settled now or still unable to view results online?
> I think it will not take longer to get other CO since you have called DIAC, they will
> definitely work on yours ASAP.
> ...


DIAC and CO (for visa485) still unable to see the medicals. But later in the afternoon Co (485)sent an email to my agent to fill up form 815(health undertaking) for my husband.
The DIAC opertaot told that it may be due to reason that my CO is having too many applications at the moment and she may be transferred to other area (may be 190 visa applicant), as the processing time for them is 6 months.
but I am happy to get a new CO as the old one never revert back to tell that she recieved the documents sent by my agent through emails. Her last mail was on 7th January and requested my husbands English language proof, which we sent her the very next day. After that she disappeared...


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

sam18 said:


> DIAC and CO (for visa485) still unable to see the medicals. But later in the afternoon Co (485)sent an email to my agent to fill up form 815(health undertaking) for my husband.
> The DIAC opertaot told that it may be due to reason that my CO is having too many applications at the moment and she may be transferred to other area (may be 190 visa applicant), as the processing time for them is 6 months.
> but I am happy to get a new CO as the old one never revert back to tell that she recieved the documents sent by my agent through emails. Her last mail was on 7th January and requested my husbands English language proof, which we sent her the very next day. After that she disappeared...


Now the waiting time is over and Grant is on your way.
Cheers


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

shuba said:


> now the waiting time is over and grant is on your way.
> Cheers



thanks. Hope all of us will get the grant soon!!!!!


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just got this golden email today!! Yeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhh!
> Got the grant!!
> ...


Congratulations!!! Another CO freed up for the queued people


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

sam18 said:


> DIAC and CO (for visa485) still unable to see the medicals. But later in the afternoon Co (485)sent an email to my agent to fill up form 815(health undertaking) for my husband.
> The DIAC opertaot told that it may be due to reason that my CO is having too many applications at the moment and she may be transferred to other area (may be 190 visa applicant), as the processing time for them is 6 months.
> but I am happy to get a new CO as the old one never revert back to tell that she recieved the documents sent by my agent through emails. Her last mail was on 7th January and requested my husbands English language proof, which we sent her the very next day. After that she disappeared...


Am having the same CO too.. she seems to be very reluctant to reply to any mail...


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Guys I need help.
> 
> At the application stage we had attached the MBA certificate and transcript letter which states the course was from 2009-2011 and Medium was English as Spouse Functional Evidence. However it doesn’t specify that it was “Full time”.
> 
> ...


Could you pls share your CO initial and team.. as even i was asked for same set of documents..
I think not mentioning “Full time”on letter shouldn't be a problem.. honestly,even i have submitted same set of documents like urs..


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

sam18 said:


> Guys,
> Today I rang DIAC about the progress of my application (as my agent is not bothered for disturbing the CO). The operator (DIAC) told me that I will be getting a new CO. And this may take a day or two or even a week or more.
> My case got stucked with my husband's medicals, which according to Health Undertaking (Sydney)is clear and was uploaded on their system on 14th January 2013.
> As I have lodged Tr (485) also, My CO for TR as well as DIAC cannot access his medicals on their system. May be thats why my CO for 189 was not able to access it (but she never asked for it, so I thought everything is fine).
> ...


Same CO for me. I saw in some other thread that she is on leave. should I also call DIAC or wait for next week?


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Same CO for me. I saw in some other thread that she is on leave. should I also call DIAC or wait for next week?


Even Iam thinking the same... Should I call or wait.. am confused .


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Hi Sameera,
> I did my medicals on papar based on 30 Jan. The doctor sent the results to Embassy in Berlin and I got a response embassy that ' Since the applications were lodged in Australia, we are unable to update the records. We have therefore referred the results to Australia by diplomatic mail.'
> I applied through Skill select from Switzerland.
> The link for medical tests is still there on the TRN site.
> ...


Hello Sleepyeyes

where did you do the paper based medicals? In Zurich or Geneva. I am about to book for mine and wanted to check if both use paper based or if its where you did yours.

Thanks! Shixmo


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats to all who got grant. I have applied on 13th December 2012, but no CO is assigned yet. my class is 189..........I have so tens ........... don't know when it will be allocated ! Any advise from any corner ?


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

Shixmo said:


> Hello Sleepyeyes
> 
> where did you do the paper based medicals? In Zurich or Geneva. I am about to book for mine and wanted to check if both use paper based or if its where you did yours.
> 
> Thanks! Shixmo


I did it in Zürich. 
Just check the list panel doctors, if there is no symbel of e-Med or E-health, then it is paper based. If you check the list for different countries, you will find out. I think it will take minimum two weeks. Mine is already two weeks and still not uploaded.


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> I did it in Zürich.
> Just check the list panel doctors, if there is no symbel of e-Med or E-health, then it is paper based. If you check the list for different countries, you will find out. I think it will take minimum two weeks. Mine is already two weeks and still not uploaded.



Thank you hope yours gets uploaded soon!


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

inaus said:


> Congratulations Rau.


Thanks a lot. 
Just don't know how to react. Sooooooo happy today.


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Congrats Rau.... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> Party time for you...
> ...


That's true mate! Seems like if applicant upload all the docs and medical before getting CO assigned, thn chances are CO grants the visa right away without contacting the applicant. This is what I think!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just got this golden email today!! Yeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhh!
> Got the grant!!
> ...


Congratulations Man!!!


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> thanks mate. I definitely hope so. But seems like there's still some way to go in my case .


Hey friend, 
How's ur vacation going on in India? 
Didn't you upload all the docs earlier? 
I truly wish you an early grant. You deserve it man!


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Congratulations!!! Another CO freed up for the queued people


Yes! That's right mate! Party time it is now !


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz Sanasif and rau26!!! All the best for the move  Enjoy


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations Man!!!


Thanks a lot mate!
You and GhostrideR deserve speedy grant too. 
I wish you and GhostrideR share the good news very soon. 
Waiting for golden words from two of you!!


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

VVV said:


> Congratz Sanasif and rau26!!! All the best for the move  Enjoy


Thanks mate


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Thanks a lot mate!
> You and GhostrideR deserve speedy grant too.
> I wish you and GhostrideR share the good news very soon.
> Waiting for golden words from two of you!!


Yup thank you for the kind words  will keep ya guys posted..

Remember, dont go, tryna help other newbies


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yup thank you for the kind words  will keep ya guys posted..
> 
> Remember, dont go, tryna help other newbies


Yes friend, I will do my best to help other people on this forum.


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

congrats rau26 and sanasif.
enjoy guys


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just got this golden email today!! Yeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhh!
> Got the grant!!
> ...


Happy for you!!!

Gotta go dancing tonight. 

The COs are slowly getting their grip on Mid December. Painstakingly slow, but moving nonetheless.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hey friend,
> How's ur vacation going on in India?
> Didn't you upload all the docs earlier?
> I truly wish you an early grant. You deserve it man!


Hi mate. I DID upload all the docs upfront, but seems like the CO was unable to retrieve the docs and so I had to email it to her (all good). Just hope that the I get a reply soon enough. Thx for ur wishes man !

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Thanks a lot mate!
> You and GhostrideR deserve speedy grant too.
> I wish you and GhostrideR share the good news very soon.
> Waiting for golden words from two of you!!


Hope ur words come true 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Guys I need help.
> 
> At the application stage we had attached the MBA certificate and transcript letter which states the course was from 2009-2011 and Medium was English as Spouse Functional Evidence. However it doesn&#146;t specify that it was &#147;Full time&#148;.
> 
> ...


Hey sameera, I dont think this should any problem at all. At the most u may have to give a statutory declaration saying the course was full time, if he asks at all.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## ozies (Feb 13, 2013)

*jan candiate any1 got co yet?*

any co for jan people?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ozies said:


> any co for jan people?


half of dec is not done yet for 189.. so..


----------



## ozies (Feb 13, 2013)

lodged 189 on 19 jan 2013 ...waiting for CO....


----------



## ozies (Feb 13, 2013)

huh


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

Will be calling DIAC tomorrow morning. Almost all the early Dec applicants have a CO but I haven't been contacted by one until now


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

ozies said:


> huh


to fill the dots left by my fellow applicant...no for sure. Jan applicants would be in 6th week and current processing time is within 10 weeks. Dec first 2 weeks are getting assigned a CO who already have lot of cases to finalize, that explains the slow processing. There are big chunck of Dec 17 invite applications waiting in que. 

To clear Dec 3 que DIAC changed the processing time from 5-7-10 weeks. To clear 17 applicants not sure where it would go. So please be patient and hope for a speedy processing .


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> congrats rau26 and sanasif.
> enjoy guys


Thanks mate!


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

tenten said:


> Happy for you!!!
> 
> Gotta go dancing tonight.
> 
> The COs are slowly getting their grip on Mid December. Painstakingly slow, but moving nonetheless.


Hi tenten,

Just don't know how to react. But reaaaaallllyyy happy. 
I wish everyone get their grant soon.


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi mate. I DID upload all the docs upfront, but seems like the CO was unable to retrieve the docs and so I had to email it to her (all good). Just hope that the I get a reply soon enough. Thx for ur wishes man !
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Don't worry man!
I wish that you get this golden email by or before Monday!!


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> Could you pls share your CO initial and team.. as even i was asked for same set of documents..
> I think not mentioning &#147;Full time&#148;on letter shouldn't be a problem.. honestly,even i have submitted same set of documents like urs..


AA from team 33 Brisbane


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

No mails yet from CO.. after submitting the requested documents and medical... the wait is on...


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just got this golden email today!! Yeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhh!
> Got the grant!!
> ...




congrats rao.....have a party:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

All my docs in the evisa have become "Received". And for all my dependants' docs have become "Requested" though I've uploaded all the docs of my dependants. Health for all has become "BF". What does it indicate? Is a CO allocated for us?

Thanks...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

inaus said:


> All my docs in the evisa have become "Received". And for all my dependants' docs have become "Requested" though I've uploaded all the docs of my dependants. Health for all has become "BF". What does it indicate? Is a CO allocated for us?
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yeah.. CO is allocated and you might soon hear from CO for the requested list of documents...


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Yeah.. CO is allocated and you might soon hear from CO for the requested list of documents...


Thanks jrompeeris. I have already uploaded all these docs which are indicating Requested. Do we have to tell the CO that these docs are already uploaded or resend them?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

inaus said:


> Thanks jrompeeris. I have already uploaded all these docs which are indicating Requested. Do we have to tell the CO that these docs are already uploaded or resend them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Don't worry about that.. CO will send you the list of requested documents in a PDF, which you need to mail him to the given email id along with the given subject line, so no need to upload the documents to eVisa portal.

In the PDF file you will see this - "*However due to technical problems at our end the documents are not being saved correctly so appear not to have been received. Please supply the requested documents again via Email. Do not attach them on line to the application*."

Even for me CO asked the same and more docs that I had already uploaded...

So just wait for the mail from the CO... Who knows he might be preparing the list for you...


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

Congratulations to all grants and co allocated

Did any body get CO allocated from team 33 - Brisbane initials LZ.... want to know what is the processing time


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> congrats rao.....have a party:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Yeah man party time now!!


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi... Called up DIAC today... Since its almost a months since CO has been allocated.... The lady was polite and said the preliminary checks are in process... and i need to wait till CO gets back to me... She said that my CO is from TEAM 2 Adelaide... i could see some of the document status for my dependants have been changed to requested today... does this mean anything? plz suggest


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

hi Shabana...Don't worry about the "requested" part...If the CO needs anything they wll contact you...If not you might be a lucky one who gets a direct grant  Good Luck..


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi guys, on another thread - someone who applied on 17th Dec has got a CO today....I applied on the 17th Dec too...and I am sure there are many others, including superm....

Oh well, I am too nervous!!!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... Called up DIAC today... Since its almost a months since CO has been allocated.... The lady was polite and said the preliminary checks are in process... and i need to wait till CO gets back to me... She said that my CO is from TEAM 2 Adelaide... i could see some of the document status for my dependants have been changed to requested today... does this mean anything? plz suggest


You can upload those document online which are 'requested' - though you may very soon see a mail from CO asking for documents.. Then you will need to mail the docs to given mail id. Meanwhile just upload those documents online on eVisa - this may make process faster!
best of luck!


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

Just called DIAC and the lady on the phone told me that she couldn't reach my application. She requested my passport number and she was uanble to reach it! She asked me if I recieved an acknowledgement letter after the lodgement and I told her I did. I told her that I could log on to the system with the TRN number, I can see all the documents attached, the receipt and everything is there and the progress of the app is in-progress. She told me that she was worried. She can't more than worried than I am right now! I'm so frustrated right now. She asked my contact phone number and my agent's e-mail address. She said that she would be contacting us. I just sent an e-mail to my agent explaining the situation. Has any of you experienced or ever heard of a situation like this? Please HELP!!! (((


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi guys, on another thread - someone who applied on 17th Dec has got a CO today....I applied on the 17th Dec too...and I am sure there are many others, including superm....
> 
> Oh well, I am too nervous!!!!


Best of luck.. I understand the 'nervous' part of it


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

SERPIN said:


> Just called DIAC and the lady on the phone told me that she couldn't reach my application. She requested my passport number and unble to reach it! She asked me if I recieved an acknowledgement letter after the lodgment and I told her I did. I told her that I could log on to the system with the TRN number, I can see all the documents attached, the receipt and everything is there and the progress of the app is in-progress. She told me that she was worried. She can't more thn worried than I am right now! I'm so devistated right now. She asked my contact phoen and my agents e-mail address. She said that she would be contacting us. I just sent an e-mail to my agent explaining the situation. Has any of you experienced or ever heard of a situation like this? Please HELP!!! (((


That is something weird on their side. She might contact you quite soon.
But I would suggest that ask your agent to follow up on this in max couple of days, so to keep DIAC guys on their toes to resolve the things.
Hope for the best. Good luck!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

SERPIN said:


> Just called DIAC and the lady on the phone told me that she couldn't reach my application. She requested my passport number and she was uanble to reach it! She asked me if I recieved an acknowledgement letter after the lodgement and I told her I did. I told her that I could log on to the system with the TRN number, I can see all the documents attached, the receipt and everything is there and the progress of the app is in-progress. She told me that she was worried. She can't more than worried than I am right now! I'm so frustrated right now. She asked my contact phone number and my agent's e-mail address. She said that she would be contacting us. I just sent an e-mail to my agent explaining the situation. Has any of you experienced or ever heard of a situation like this? Please HELP!!! (((


Hi Serpin...Don't worry, maybe it's a system glitch...please call your agent and bug them to sort this out for you, as this is why you pay them big money!


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi Serpin...Don't worry, maybe it's a system glitch...please call your agent and bug them to sort this out for you, as this is why you pay them big money!



I just noticed that the "Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" link became active as of 14 Feb. May be it was active before I made the call, don't know... Is this a sign or what? When does this link become active? May be they found my application and started working on it??? 
I'll be filling the form ASAP
BTW thanks for your support Superm and VVV!


----------



## vraviram (Feb 12, 2013)

EOI: 11th Oct | Invited: 3rd Dec | Lodged: 11th Jan | ACK: 13 Jan| PCC: Not yet done | Medicals: 26th Jan (in-progress) | CO: not ye t assigned | Grant:

I have two questions. 

1. I have *WRONGLY *uploaded my under graduate certificate under Australian qualification. Then I noticed my mistaken and then uploaded correctly to Overseas qualification. I would like to communicate my mistake to DIAC and then ensure that it will be rectified by them. 

Can any one please let me know the email ID to which I can contact them? 

2. I have to *PCC for India, UK and Oman*. How long it will take to do this? For medical, I got the link in the online *"Organize the health Examination"* for which I have initiated the process. How can do it for PCC? 

Can any one please let me know?


Thanks & Regards,

Ravi
Chennai


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

Just got the email from CO, details are as follows
Simon O'BRIEN
Team 02
GSM Adelaide

i applied on December 10, 2012


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

SERPIN said:


> I just noticed that the "Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" link became active as of 14 Feb. May be it was active before I made the call, don't know... Is this a sign or what? When does this link become active? May be they found my application and started working on it???
> I'll be filling the form ASAP
> BTW thanks for your support Superm and VVV!


Your welcome.. Regarding the link you asked about - you can check this eVisa information page on Australia Migration
Leave a comment if you still have question about it!


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

musaddaq said:


> Just got the email from CO, details are as follows
> Simon O'BRIEN
> Team 02
> GSM Adelaide
> ...


good to know that, pls update ur timeline on ur signature

Thnks!!!!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

SERPIN said:


> Just called DIAC and the lady on the phone told me that she couldn't reach my application. She requested my passport number and she was uanble to reach it! She asked me if I recieved an acknowledgement letter after the lodgement and I told her I did. I told her that I could log on to the system with the TRN number, I can see all the documents attached, the receipt and everything is there and the progress of the app is in-progress. She told me that she was worried. She can't more than worried than I am right now! I'm so frustrated right now. She asked my contact phone number and my agent's e-mail address. She said that she would be contacting us. I just sent an e-mail to my agent explaining the situation. Has any of you experienced or ever heard of a situation like this? Please HELP!!! (((


Don't worry they will resolve your problem. Ask your agent to contact them and inform them officially.Such things happen as this a new system. Hope you will get a good news soon.


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey hellraiser..
Did u manage to call up DIAC?


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Don't worry they will resolve your problem. Ask your agent to contact them and inform them officially.Such things happen as this a new system. Hope you will get a good news soon.


Thanks for the support Fringe.
I just logged into the system again to print out Form 80 which became visible this morning. 1 hour ago it's state was "Required" an now it's "Not Required".
What the hell is going on???

Anybody have "Not Required" state for any docs?


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

Please do not disclose CO names in public much better use initials


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

SERPIN said:


> Thanks for the support Fringe.
> I just logged into the system again to print out Form 80 which became visible this morning. 1 hour ago it's state was "Required" an now it's "Not Required".
> What the hell is going on???
> 
> Anybody have "Not Required" state for any docs?


I'm sorry SERPIN. I'm unable to answer this as my agent didn't provide password so I have never logged in.


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

SERPIN said:


> Thanks for the support Fringe.
> I just logged into the system again to print out Form 80 which became visible this morning. 1 hour ago it's state was "Required" an now it's "Not Required".
> What the hell is going on???
> 
> Anybody have "Not Required" state for any docs?


Some of my documents are showing as "Not Required". Initially they were in "Recommended" state.

I think the COs make them Not Required if they are not necessary.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

SERPIN said:


> I just noticed that the "Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" link became active as of 14 Feb. May be it was active before I made the call, don't know... Is this a sign or what? When does this link become active? May be they found my application and started working on it???
> I'll be filling the form ASAP
> BTW thanks for your support Superm and VVV!



Firstly, I request you. Please dont panic. Yes, it is possible the CO was sleeping and just waited for you to call..

It is good news, they found your application and working on it. Just fill it and submit it.

Also, " Not Required" Status comes for documents like "Australian Study" "Australian Work Experience". If you havent been there you wont be having such documents so it goes not required.

Definitely good news.


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks guys for boosting up my mood


----------



## vraviram (Feb 12, 2013)

I have two questions.

1. I have *WRONGLY *uploaded my under graduate certificate under Australian qualification. Then I noticed my mistaken and then uploaded correctly to Overseas qualification. I would like to communicate my mistake to DIAC and then ensure that it will be rectified by them.

Can any one please let me know the email ID to which I can contact them?

2. I have to do the *PCC for India, UK and Oman*. How long it will take to do this? For medical, I got the link in the online *"Organize the health Examination"* for which I have initiated the process. How can I do it for PCC?


Can any one please let me know?

*EOI: 15th Oct | Invited: 1st Dec | Lodged: 11th Jan | ACK: 13 Jan| PCC: Not yet done | Medicals: 26th Jan (in-progress) | CO: not yet assigned | Grant:???*
Thanks & Regards,

Ravi
Chennai


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

SERPIN said:


> Thanks guys for boosting up my mood


SERPIN, did you call your agent? What are they saying?


----------



## sam26 (Feb 14, 2013)

I did the medicals for 457 in december end and asked medibank staff to change the answer to question 9 on form 26 which asks whether you want the medicals to be assessed upfront for permanent visa and i answered yes.
Will i still need medicals for 189 as when i called the skillselect 1300 number, they say your medicals wered one for temporaray visa. all blood tests and x ray was also done.

Anyone having answers or similar experience???


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

vraviram said:


> I have two questions.
> 
> 1. I have *WRONGLY *uploaded my under graduate certificate under Australian qualification. Then I noticed my mistaken and then uploaded correctly to Overseas qualification. I would like to communicate my mistake to DIAC and then ensure that it will be rectified by them.
> 
> ...


1. I do not think you can correct it at this stage. You will have to wait till a CO is allocated and explain this it to him..

2. For PCC, there are no forms to be printed. You need to contact the relevant police deparments and request for it. The below link has a list of countries and the relevant authority.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

Hope this helps.


----------



## PARAM2 (Jan 29, 2013)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... Called up DIAC today... Since its almost a months since CO has been allocated.... The lady was polite and said the preliminary checks are in process... and i need to wait till CO gets back to me... She said that my CO is from TEAM 2 Adelaide... i could see some of the document status for my dependants have been changed to requested today... does this mean anything? plz suggest


maybe the co is checking and the documents shall be requested after co makes the email to you


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

VVV said:


> SERPIN, did you call your agent? What are they saying?


I spoke to my agent and she told us not to worry since we have all the evidences (reciept, acknowledgement mail, e-health results etc.) of a successful application. She also said that she'll call DIAC early tomorrow morning. But ofcourse we can't help worrying until we get a +tive feedback from DIAC. It's such a dissapointment when you're calling DIAC to hear good news and they tell you they can't find your application  Total nightmare! 
In the mean time I'm filling out the endless(!) Form 80. All the forms look the same and it's as if I'm filling in the same info each and everytime. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> Hey hellraiser..
> Did u manage to call up DIAC?


Hi sanaSif I have not called yet ,yesterday I had a word with my agent and he was of a view we will wait till this weekend else we will call on monday.


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

SERPIN said:


> I spoke to my agent and she told us not to worry since we have all the evidences (reciept, acknowledgement mail, e-health results etc.) of a successful application. She also said that she'll call DIAC early tomorrow morning. But ofcourse we can't help worrying until we get a +tive feedback from DIAC. It's such a dissapointment when you're calling DIAC to hear good news and they tell you they can't find your application  Total nightmare!
> In the mean time I'm filling out the endless(!) Form 80. All the forms look the same and it's as if I'm filling in the same info each and everytime.
> Thanks everyone!


Its tough situation...I am sure your application is somewhere out there. Be cool and good luck


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Hmhmmmmmm Lot of technical glitches still, application says in progress then back to application received and again in progress..

"Attach document" button is de activated..and I think CO is trying to give me grant @ 10 PM!!! lol JK


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

findraj said:


> Hmhmmmmmm Lot of technical glitches still, application says in progress then back to application received and again in progress..
> 
> "Attach document" button is de activated..and I think CO is trying to give me grant @ 10 PM!!! lol
> 
> May be an epic midnight grant...just like EOI...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

we got our grant today. Details - for those who are tracking timelines - are in my signature and in this post. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## sreekripa2002 (Jun 7, 2012)

Finally got my visa grant. Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

sreekripa2002 said:


> Finally got my visa grant. Thanks for the support guys.


Congratz mate  All the very best!!!! *Btw, when did you apply*...Good Luck with the move lane:lane:


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

sreekripa2002 said:


> Finally got my visa grant. Thanks for the support guys.


Congrats. Could you pls update ur signature?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Hi sanaSif I have not called yet ,yesterday I had a word with my agent and he was of a view we will wait till this weekend else we will call on monday.


Hi Hellraiser, You must have already got a CO by now...Someone who applied on Dec 17th has got a CO today....I am also hoping to call DIAC next week...Anyway the CO will take a few days to go through the docs...We also see people who applied during 11th-13th getting grants...So, you are vey close and if everything is uploaded you might directly get the good news  Wishing you all the very best!


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> we got our grant today. Details - for those who are tracking timelines - are in my signature and in this post.
> 
> ...


Congrats Monika. Great news.
How did you sort our your medicals? My grant is delayed only on Medicals. Now the 'world health' is checking diplomitic bags from Berlin Embassy for our medical results.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi sleepyeyes, 

our medicals went through to the embassy in Vienna, who only passed it on to Global Health (GH) in Sydney. According to the embassy the panel doctor should send forms for SkillSelect visas directly to GH. Many panel doctors don't know, though, so the embassies just pass on the information. It was by pure chance that the medicals were cleared yesterday - our CO did not inquire at GH. In addition, she wrote: 



> Our office in Vienna had forwarded your results to GH, but it usually takes a few weeks for the results to be assessed and cleared. Unfortunately, there is no way of knowing whether the papers had been received until they are entered on the system and assessed. It was not possible for me to enquire at GH either as they are not able to go through all the received mail - simply due to the huge volume of papers they handle.


GH seems to be quite the bottleneck, even if your medical results are not referred but only need to be entered into the online system and cleared. In our case the entire process (including post to Vienna, forwarding to Sydney, processing at GH) took almost exactly 2 months. 

All the best and hopefully it won't take much longer for you, 
Monika


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi sleepyeyes,
> 
> our medicals went through to the embassy in Vienna, who only passed it on to Global Health (GH) in Sydney. According to the embassy the panel doctor should send forms for SkillSelect visas directly to GH. Many panel doctors don't know, though, so the embassies just pass on the information. It was by pure chance that the medicals were cleared yesterday - our CO did not inquire at GH. In addition, she wrote:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the valued information.
I will call up my clinic to to inform this . Next client should not have this problem.


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> we got our grant today. Details - for those who are tracking timelines - are in my signature and in this post.
> 
> ...


Congrts!!! all the best


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi... Got a mail from CO requesting for some documents today.... My agent has sent those documents..... My CO is LS from team 2 Adelaide... Anyone else with same CO??


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... Got a mail from CO requesting for some documents today.... My agent has sent those documents..... My CO is LS from team 2 Adelaide... Anyone else with same CO??


Congratz Shabana! all the best!!


----------



## viky99 (Jan 31, 2013)

fringe123 said:


> I'm sorry SERPIN. I'm unable to answer this as my agent didn't provide password so I have never logged in.


Hi Serpin, it could be a technical glitch as most of us have seen in the past. Do not worry too much over it and suggest that you log-in a few minutes later when you see such issues.

In my case, my documents were never marked 'Received'. However, the day CO contacted me for Form 80, all my documents status was marked 'Not Required'. I hope this is the case for you and you get a CO or the grant soon.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> we got our grant today. Details - for those who are tracking timelines - are in my signature and in this post.
> 
> ...


Congrats Monika!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sreekripa2002 said:


> Finally got my visa grant. Thanks for the support guys.


Congrats - please ans every1's Qn - visa lodge date?


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... Got a mail from CO requesting for some documents today.... My agent has sent those documents..... My CO is LS from team 2 Adelaide... Anyone else with same CO??


Great. Thats a quite long wait. Wish you good luck with your grant.


----------



## ck128 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi all,
Long time reader, first time poster. Got my first contact from CO on Feb 5th (Application Dec 6th). Replied with all but one requested document on Feb 6th. Sent last document on Feb 11th. According to Ehealth, medicals have been cleared to the permanent standard (what does this mean?). Typically how long between supplying evidence and Visa grant? I am desperately resisting the urge to annoy my CO with a phone call. CO is KS from Adelaide Team 4.


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Thanks a lot for the valued information.
> I will call up my clinic to to inform this . Next client should not have this problem.


Thank you for this information as I am to go for my appointment in 2 weeks!


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes Shabaka, my intuition was correct. My CO is also LS from team 2


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry I mean Shabana....autocorrect issues


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Within how many days after doing the medical it gets finalized and the link gets disappeared from eVisa Portal?


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

jrompeeris said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Within how many days after doing the medical it gets finalized and the link gets disappeared from eVisa Portal?


Hi . I'm not sure if it disappears or not . Coz mine didn't . I got my meds done on 10th jan and the DIAC told me that it got uploaded on 14th Jan and when CO gets allocated - he/she has the rights to check'em . 

And my " organize ur health " tab still shows . So ... :/


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

saurabh.naidu said:


> Hi . I'm not sure if it disappears or not . Coz mine didn't . I got my meds done on 10th jan and the DIAC told me that it got uploaded on 14th Jan and when CO gets allocated - he/she has the rights to check'em .
> 
> And my " organize ur health " tab still shows . So ... :/


Thanks saurabh..

You said DIAC told you... they mailed you or you mailed them and they replied to your mail...

Yeah, even I asked the Medibank here (Melbourne) they said give us max 5 working days to upload it... and somewhere on the Medibank site it was written that most of them are uploaded in few mins. and most of them take 48 hrs...


Don't know how long it's going to take...


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

jrompeeris said:


> Thanks saurabh..
> 
> You said DIAC told you... they mailed you or you mailed them and they replied to your mail...
> 
> ...


Hi . I too got my meds done from Melbourne medibank (Swanston St) . 

I called medibank and they told me that I have to post the "Do not open " envelope to DIAC which I received from them(medibank) . When I asked the medibank rep to tell me the address to post . She told me its best to call DIAC and ask about it . So I called DIAC yesterday and asked them about the same . So the lady told me about the above said information .


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

saurabh.naidu said:


> Hi . I too got my meds done from Melbourne medibank (Swanston St) .
> 
> I called medibank and they told me that I have to post the "Do not open " envelope to DIAC which I received from them(medibank) . When I asked the medibank rep to tell me the address to post . She told me its best to call DIAC and ask about it . So I called DIAC yesterday and asked them about the same . So the lady told me about the above said information .


Yeah, even I did it from there...

I thought that they will be sending the documents to DIAC... but they told me that they will be sending the documents to my mentioned address... 

Then I thought even I will get a copy of that...

So it means they will not send the docs to DIAC...

Now I got confused.. You said that DIAC confirmed that you meds got uploaded on 14th Jan... but then you called DIAC yesterday to send the docs you received from Medibank..


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

praji said:


> Yes Shabaka, my intuition was correct. My CO is also LS from team 2


Oh nice... u got any mail from the CO


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

saurabh.naidu said:


> Hi . I too got my meds done from Melbourne medibank (Swanston St) .
> 
> I called medibank and they told me that I have to post the "Do not open " envelope to DIAC which I received from them(medibank) . When I asked the medibank rep to tell me the address to post . She told me its best to call DIAC and ask about it . So I called DIAC yesterday and asked them about the same . So the lady told me about the above said information .


Hey Saurabh,

Just called the medibank rep.. to clear out the confusion..

He said that CO has the access to see the medical results to their machines.. and they do send a paper copy of the results to the mentioned address... 

Then we need to contact our CO and ask him if he wish to see the paper copy too.. If CO asks for the same, then we need to send it.. otherwise we keep the copy with us... 

And ofcourse it will be a "Do Not Open" seal envelope.. that's why the rep told me to confirm with CO first to check if needs it before we open and see it... 

and now that clears my confusion....


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

jrompeeris said:


> Yeah, even I did it from there...
> 
> I thought that they will be sending the documents to DIAC... but they told me that they will be sending the documents to my mentioned address...
> 
> ...


Oh I'm sorry for confusing u . 

At first,medibank told me that I have to send the medicals to DIAC and I have to call the the immi dept to ask about the postal address.

When I called DIAC for the information, the lady told me that my meds have already been uploaded on 14th Jan by the doctor so I just need to wait for the CO to assess them .

So basically I do not have to send anything . Regarding the "Do not open" envelope the DIAC rep told me that I have to keep it with myself unless the CO requests me for them . However, he/she never asks for the envelope for any applicant unless in some rare situations best known to the officer . And after the grant we are free to open it and look at the results  .


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Yeah, even I did it from there...
> 
> I thought that they will be sending the documents to DIAC... but they told me that they will be sending the documents to my mentioned address...
> 
> ...


You can check this page on migrate to Australia information place. This should information regarding med at Australia and link disappearing.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

superm said:


> You can check this page on migrate to Australia information place. This should information regarding med at Australia and link disappearing.


Thanks superm .. the link you gave say.. page does not exist... 

Anyways managed to open the Migrate to Australia: Medical Status Information


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

jrompeeris said:


> Yeah, even I did it from there...
> 
> I thought that they will be sending the documents to DIAC... but they told me that they will be sending the documents to my mentioned address...
> 
> ...


Mate. Don't get confused. Its simple. Medibank uploads the medicals into their system and DIAC CO has access to their system. DIAC case officer will look at them and will take further action. Everything is online. Now once you do your medicals I am sure the lady at reception would have asked who is your case officer. If you mention CO's name and address they will send hard copies to them. If you mention your address they will send copies to your address but you should not open the DO NOT OPEN letter. If case officer asks for the physical copy then you post it to CO. Hope this clarifies.


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

jrompeeris said:


> Hey Saurabh,
> 
> Just called the medibank rep.. to clear out the confusion..
> 
> ...


Awesome !! Thanks for reassuring me . 

I just have to compete the Form 80 . I dont even remeber the date I started on it . Will upload it by the end of this weekend . All the best


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Mate. Don't get confused. Its simple. Medibank uploads the medicals into their system and DIAC CO has access to their system. DIAC case officer will look at them and will take further action. Everything is online. Now once you do your medicals I am sure the lady at reception would have asked who is your case officer. If you mention CO's name and address they will send hard copies to them. If you mention your address they will send copies to your address but you should not open the DO NOT OPEN letter. If case officer asks for the physical copy then you post it to CO. Hope this clarifies.


Thank Mate... 

Yeah.. Even the Medibank rep told me the same.. a few mins back....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Thanks superm .. the link you gave say.. page does not exist...
> 
> Anyways managed to open the Migrate to Australia: Medical Status Information


Sorry about that. You can check again. Rectified the same.
It's the same info naidu gave already though. Best of luck.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey all.. Funny thing. Few days back on 8th my docs status changed to Received for all except wife's birth evidence(I put DL in it), her passport (travel document) and the documents listed as recommended. 
I know these does not mean much but still I uploaded her passport as travel document and birth proof too (two places) 3 days back. They were required when uploaded. Today they changed to received with date also as 15 Feb. But DL doc which was loaded earlier this still not changed to Received. 
May mean that someone is looking and dl was not accepted as birth proof hence not received but passport is accepted. Or may be am getting paranoid :d


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey all.. Funny thing. Few days back on 8th my docs status changed to Received for all except wife's birth evidence(I put DL in it), her passport (travel document) and the documents listed as recommended.
> I know these does not mean much but still I uploaded her passport as travel document and birth proof too (two places) 3 days back. They were required when uploaded. Today they changed to received with date also as 15 Feb. But DL doc which was loaded earlier this still not changed to Received.
> May mean that someone is looking and dl was not accepted as birth proof hence not received but passport is accepted. Or may be am getting paranoid :d


Might be CO is doing his intial assessment on your application....


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

superm said:


> Hey all.. Funny thing. Few days back on 8th my docs status changed to Received for all except wife's birth evidence(I put DL in it), her passport (travel document) and the documents listed as recommended.
> I know these does not mean much but still I uploaded her passport as travel document and birth proof too (two places) 3 days back. They were required when uploaded. Today they changed to received with date also as 15 Feb. But DL doc which was loaded earlier this still not changed to Received.
> May mean that someone is looking and dl was not accepted as birth proof hence not received but passport is accepted. Or may be am getting paranoid :d


Haha. Well may be CO is allocated to you. Only way to confirm is call them up and ask them what's going on. I applied on 17th as well and today my application status changed from Inprogress to Application received...did not advance a step but demoted back a step . So yeah it does behave wierd.


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

jrompeeris said:


> Thank Mate...
> 
> Yeah.. Even the Medibank rep told me the same.. a few mins back....


Cool. Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Might be CO is doing his intial assessment on your application....


I wish..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Haha. Well may be CO is allocated to you. Only way to confirm is call them up and ask them what's going on. I applied on 17th as well and today my application status changed from Inprogress to Application received...did not advance a step but demoted back a step . So yeah it does behave wierd.


Most probably on monday I would call. 
Application received thing is way too frequent, no worries in that. 
Best of luck.
By the way- did you call?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey all.. Funny thing. Few days back on 8th my docs status changed to Received for all except wife's birth evidence(I put DL in it), her passport (travel document) and the documents listed as recommended.
> I know these does not mean much but still I uploaded her passport as travel document and birth proof too (two places) 3 days back. They were required when uploaded. Today they changed to received with date also as 15 Feb. But DL doc which was loaded earlier this still not changed to Received.
> May mean that someone is looking and dl was not accepted as birth proof hence not received but passport is accepted. Or may be am getting paranoid :d


Hii,

I do not think they accept DL or Passport as Evidence of Birth.
Only Birth Certificate or School Leaving Certificate is accepted. 
I remember reading in the DIAC site or in one of the pdf which the CO shared.

However it could also be completely at the discretion of the CO...
So if you have Birth certificate or School Leaving Certificate, I would recommend you upload it right away so that the delay is minimized..

All the Best

Regards
RK


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> I do not think they accept DL or Passport as Evidence of Birth.
> Only Birth Certificate or School Leaving Certificate is accepted.
> ...



I did excatly same as Superm.. uploaded Passport & Drivers License for Evidence of Birth...

Since I applied onshore... I neither had Birth Certificate nor School Leaving Certificate...

Even my CO didn't bother to ask for that... It all depends on individual CO's what he want end of the day... So chill out... Upload if you have... otherwise wait for CO's request....


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey all.. Funny thing. Few days back on 8th my docs status changed to Received for all except wife's birth evidence(I put DL in it), her passport (travel document) and the documents listed as recommended.
> I know these does not mean much but still I uploaded her passport as travel document and birth proof too (two places) 3 days back. They were required when uploaded. Today they changed to received with date also as 15 Feb. But DL doc which was loaded earlier this still not changed to Received.
> May mean that someone is looking and dl was not accepted as birth proof hence not received but passport is accepted. Or may be am getting paranoid :d


HI Superm,

U can upload ur wifes high school certificate for her birth evindence ... it wud suffice .... i uploaded my 10th class marksheet which clearly mentions my birthdate and its fine for birth evidence as confirmed by one of my frens who is already in Australia and has used 10th marksheet as birthdate evidence. 
hope this helps ...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:

So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow Ghostrider!!!! Such awesome news...I thought you might get the grant while in India...So, now you need not worry about the PCC etc...All the very best  PARTYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:


Badhaiya Badhaiya!!! Many Many Congratulations...Finally you got it..Enjoii your India trip to the fullest now. Cheers!


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )



Congrats Ghostride!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Party Time!!!!!!!! Finally Your wait is over......


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )



Congrats Mate.. Njoy... :clap2: :juggle:


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )




Congrats ...Ghostride ..... Gud luck lane:lane:lane:


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

@Findraj: Where do I find you [Europe I guess ] It seems you are the most eligible queued up next...do share the good news soon.


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> I do not think they accept DL or Passport as Evidence of Birth.
> Only Birth Certificate or School Leaving Certificate is accepted.
> ...


In the upload menu for "Birth or Age, Evidence of", there is an option for "Driver Licence" so I don't see why it is not accepted


----------



## Amiman (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I observed today that all my attachments disappear from "Attachments provided" section. I've been waiting to be allocated CO since 18th Dec. 

Has anybody faced this sudden disappearance of attachments?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> Wow Ghostrider!!!! Such awesome news...I thought you might get the grant while in India...So, now you need not worry about the PCC etc...All the very best  PARTYYYYYYY!!!!!


Thanks mate. Wish you get the rest sorted out soon as well


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Amiman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I observed today that all my attachments disappear from "Attachments provided" section. I've been waiting to be allocated CO since 18th Dec.
> 
> Has anybody faced this sudden disappearance of attachments?


This happens due to technical glitches. There is a possibility CO might have been allocated to you. Or if everything is ready & uploaded upfront, your grant might be on its way...Best Luck


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

Amiman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I observed today that all my attachments disappear from "Attachments provided" section. I've been waiting to be allocated CO since 18th Dec.
> 
> Has anybody faced this sudden disappearance of attachments?


It's system glitch. I also experienced that earlier today. Refresh the page or re-login may solve the problem


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )


Congrats Ghost...Have a blast..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> I do not think they accept DL or Passport as Evidence of Birth.
> Only Birth Certificate or School Leaving Certificate is accepted.
> ...


True. I will upload tenth certificate too. But when you upload birth evidence they have passport as option in eVisa.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )


Congrats rider. Happy for you. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )


Congrats Ghostrise the best valentines gift ever i suppose


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )


Congratz man, enjoy your vacation


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Badhaiya Badhaiya!!! Many Many Congratulations...Finally you got it..Enjoii your India trip to the fullest now. Cheers!


Shukriyan mate. Yes, this has indeed made my trip a lot more enjoyable and relaxing. Thanks to all of urs wishes.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> Congrats Ghostride!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Party Time!!!!!!!! Finally Your wait is over......


Thx mate, yes the wait is indeed over. And for it to come on a day like Valentines Day just makes it all the more enjoyable, makes it more sweeter. Wish you get your CO immediately. Good Luck.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> True. I will upload tenth certificate too. But when you upload birth evidence they have passport as option in eVisa.


It completely depends on CO.. My CO did not accept DL for my Wife's Evidence of Birth. In the Request for documents She asked me to send either Birth certificate/School Certificate, So then I uploaded the tenth Certificate and she immediately changed it to Received..

If you have it you can just upload so that the uncertainty is reduced..

All the Best..
RK


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Thx mate, yes the wait is indeed over. And for it to come on a day like Valentines Day just makes it all the more enjoyable, makes it more sweeter. Wish you get your CO immediately. Good Luck.


Congratulations Ghostrider:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Did any of your documents changed to received before CO allocation?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )


[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]! So happy for you!! At last you got it!!!!! I told you, you would get it before me  Congratulations once again!!


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

congrats to ghostrider


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi superm and others, my document status still remains as "required". It never ever changed to "received". I sincerely hope though that we have COs..


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )


Congrats Ghostride...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Oh nice... u got any mail from the CO


I got email from CO last friday (8/2/13), asking for some documents which I had already uploaded. Any way I sent them again in email on Sunday. It has been one week since... no further reply yet.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> It completely depends on CO.. My CO did not accept DL for my Wife's Evidence of Birth. In the Request for documents She asked me to send either Birth certificate/School Certificate, So then I uploaded the tenth Certificate and she immediately changed it to Received..
> 
> If you have it you can just upload so that the uncertainty is reduced..
> 
> ...


When they are not satisfied with the evidence we provide and need other proof how do they word it in request for documents? Do they say what you have given is insufficient and we would need the XXXX instead? How did CO mention that they werent satisfied with the DL in the above scenario?


----------



## vajahat (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi,

Congrats to all who got the golden email.

Can you tell me what is the time given in the email to enter australia? Generally what is the maximum timeframe to enter australia once the visa is granted?

-
VS


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> When they are not satisfied with the evidence we provide and need other proof how do they word it in request for documents? Do they say what you have given is insufficient and we would need the XXXX instead? How did CO mention that they werent satisfied with the DL in the above scenario?



Hii,

This what my CO replied after I had uploaded DL for my Wife's Date of Birth...

Had to search the folders and get it for you!!!lol.

((Please provide full birth certificates for Secondary Applicant - RADHAKRISHNAN, Sonia (12/09/1985,F), .
If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating
this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, for example, secondary school
certificate, family book extracts or family census register )...

Then I uploaded the School certificate and She immediately marked as Received.

It is completely on CO what he/she wants...

regards
RK


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )


Congratulations man... Enjoy!!!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

vajahat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats to all who got the golden email.
> 
> ...


I think it is one year from the date of PCC or Medicals, whichever is earlier. Somone please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

VVV said:


> I think it is one year from the date of PCC or Medicals, whichever is earlier. Somone please correct me if I am wrong


You are not Wrong!!! so Need of any correction!!lol

Regards
RK


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )


Thats a really gr8 news.
Congratulations.

Also Thank you for your continual Help in this forum.
We all really appreaciate your knowledge.....


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> This what my CO replied after I had uploaded DL for my Wife's Date of Birth...
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot buddy. My CO had requested English proficiency proof for my wife which I had already uploaded. Wasn’t sure whether this is due to CO not been able to view the evidence we provided or not satisfied with what we provided (the uni letter confirming 2 years study in English). But in request for info it just says proof for secondary applicant's functional English and detailed info sheet lists out the options available including the uni letter. So I guess it is simply that CO couldn’t access the initially shared file.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )


Congrats buddy, finally get rid of the ghost  and now joyful ride with PR.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Thanks a lot buddy. My CO had requested English proficiency proof for my wife which I had already uploaded. Wasn’t sure whether this is due to CO not been able to view the evidence we provided or not satisfied with what we provided (the uni letter confirming 2 years study in English). But in request for info it just says prrof for secondary applicants functional English and detailed info sheet lists out the options including the uni letter. So I guess it is simply that CO couldn’t access the initially shared file.


Yes, I think we discussed this topic a couple of days ago.lol.. Just attach the MBA document again and wait for the CO to come back.. In the meantime you can keep the UG letter also ready for back up...

Regards
RK


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi superm and others, my document status still remains as "required". It never ever changed to "received". I sincerely hope though that we have COs..


Don't worry. EVisa is not very dependable. And on top of that most cos doesn't change statuses. 
Best of luck.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> This what my CO replied after I had uploaded DL for my Wife's Date of Birth...
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I have already uploaded tenth certificate.


----------



## vajahat (Feb 11, 2013)

So guys what is the cut off date as on today for the assignment of a CO?

Did they start with the 17th dec applicants?? anyone got any info??

-
Vajahat


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

vajahat said:


> So guys what is the cut off date as on today for the assignment of a CO?
> 
> Did they start with the 17th dec applicants?? anyone got any info??
> 
> ...


Yup. They are on 17th. At least one 17th applicant has got Co. He called DIAC yesterday.


----------



## vajahat (Feb 11, 2013)

superm said:


> Yup. They are on 17th. At least one 17th applicant has got Co. He called DIAC yesterday.


Finally... should i call them and ask if my CO has been assigned or should i wait till monday??

What about urs superm??

my ack is 17th dec as well

-
VS


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

vajahat said:


> So guys what is the cut off date as on today for the assignment of a CO?
> 
> Did they start with the 17th dec applicants?? anyone got any info??
> 
> ...


few applicants like me are still waiting for case officer. I have applied on 11dec.
one of my friend who had applied on 9dec got CO on 13feb.


----------



## anilkiran.nittala (Jan 24, 2013)

deep4expat said:


> few applicants like me are still waiting for case officer. I have applied on 11dec.
> one of my friend who had applied on 9dec got CO on 13feb.


Guys,

Today morning I called DIAC helpline and the CSR told me, I was to assigned CO yesterday. Now, waiting for CO's e-mail requesting documents, PCC and Meds. 

IELTS:7.5(4th Aug 2012) |ANSZCO261112| ACS: 27th Sep/29th Oct|EOI 189(70): 13th Nov | Invite: 16th Nov | App/Ack: 20 Dec | PCC(IND): 21st Jan 2013 (Not Uploaded to eVisa)| Meds: ???|CO: 14th Feb (as per conversation with DIAC)| Grant: ??


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

anilkiran.nittala said:


> Guys,
> 
> Today morning I called DIAC helpline and the CSR told me, I was to assigned CO yesterday. Now, waiting for CO's e-mail requesting documents, PCC and Meds.
> 
> IELTS:7.5(4th Aug 2012) |ANSZCO261112| ACS: 27th Sep/29th Oct|EOI 189(70): 13th Nov | Invite: 16th Nov | App/Ack: 20 Dec | PCC(IND): 21st Jan 2013 (Not Uploaded to eVisa)| Meds: ???|CO: 14th Feb (as per conversation with DIAC)| Grant: ??


Good Luck!!


----------



## anilkiran.nittala (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you....and wish you all the best for Grant....


----------



## anilkiran.nittala (Jan 24, 2013)

findraj said:


> Good Luck!!


Thank you....and wish you all the best for Grant....


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )


Congrats brother  :clap2: You are using 3G and still you are sad with service and people still use GPRS here and still enjoy it,hahahaha 

:focus:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

vajahat said:


> Finally... should i call them and ask if my CO has been assigned or should i wait till monday??
> 
> What about urs superm??
> 
> ...


I might call on Monday. 
Better to give them a call I believe.


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

superm said:


> Most probably on monday I would call.
> Application received thing is way too frequent, no worries in that.
> Best of luck.
> By the way- did you call?


Yeah called up many times but answer is NO. Soo...still waiting


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Congrats brother  :clap2: You are using 3G and still you are sad with service and people still use GPRS here and still enjoy it,hahahaha
> 
> :focus:


Exactly. I use 2g.then use software to tether using wifi on my laptop. So using gprs then using wifi to transmit gprs network to laptop while on the way.. And.. Happy


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Yeah called up many times but answer is NO. Soo...still waiting


When was your last call?


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )


Congrats!!!So you got it without redoing your PCC again in India . :clap2:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

I got CO assigned today... Got a mail from team 34 brisbane... CO initial AM... 

I have one doubt and one question...

Doubt- somebody posted teams and co is assigned as per location... For south asia team 4 Adelaide is assigned...but i got brisbane team and i am as well from south asia that is india... So what is th criteria for co and team allocation...

Question- any reviews about th team 34 brisbane and co with initial AM ?


I would update my signature once i reach office and read the mail...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

:clap2:


timus17 said:


> I got CO assigned today... Got a mail from team 34 brisbane... CO initial AM...
> 
> I have one doubt and one question...
> 
> ...


Congrats. Didn't you read what all documents s/he requires, if any?


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats on your grant Ghostrider! Wish you all the best! :clap2:

As from my side, after yesterdays nightmare of the DIAC lady not beeing able to find my application, my agent called DIAC this morning. They reached my app thru the TRN number right away(?!) and confirmed that there is no problem with my app. But they added that a CO is not allocated yet and that we should wait for 1-2weeks for allocation! 
CO allocation has reached Dec 17 applicants and Dec 11 applicants even have got grants. Why not us? 
We were planning to land in Melbourne on April 21. In this case, we may have to postpone our journey to the end of May 
Maybe we should say that every bad has a good to console ourselves


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Congrats Mate.. Njoy... :clap2: :juggle:


Thanks mate.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> @Findraj: Where do I find you [Europe I guess ] It seems you are the most eligible queued up next...do share the good news soon.


Yes, definitely Raj is the next in queue. Wish him all the luck


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Congrats Ghost...Have a blast..


thx mate. wish you a speedy CO.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats rider. Happy for you. :clap2::clap2:


Thx buddy, I believe you definitely have a CO right now. Y dont you try calling up DIAC to confirm????


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Congrats Ghostrise the best valentines gift ever i suppose


Thx sameera. Yes definitely it is indeed.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Teevee said:


> Congratz man, enjoy your vacation


Thx. Good Luck to you too.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Shuba said:


> Congratulations Ghostrider:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Did any of your documents changed to received before CO allocation?


Thx Shuba. No, none of the docs status changed to received at all. Except when the CO requested some docs in the email, the status changed to requested. Even after mailing her the docs and receiving the acknowledgement mail, the status remained the same. Thus, the docs status is relatively irrelevant, I believe.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]! So happy for you!! At last you got it!!!!! I told you, you would get it before me  Congratulations once again!!


Hey buddy, here you are. I was waiting to see your messages. Believe me, once you get that sorted out, you would 150% receive the grant mail. Thanks for your wishes. Yes, ur prediction did come true.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> congrats to ghostrider


Thx.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

nomita said:


> Congrats Ghostride...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thx, wish you a speedy CO !!!


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

anilkiran.nittala said:


> Guys,
> 
> Today morning I called DIAC helpline and the CSR told me, I was to assigned CO yesterday. Now, waiting for CO's e-mail requesting documents, PCC and Meds.
> 
> IELTS:7.5(4th Aug 2012) |ANSZCO261112| ACS: 27th Sep/29th Oct|EOI 189(70): 13th Nov | Invite: 16th Nov | App/Ack: 20 Dec | PCC(IND): 21st Jan 2013 (Not Uploaded to eVisa)| Meds: ???|CO: 14th Feb (as per conversation with DIAC)| Grant: ??


Unless the EOI point or invitation date has something to do with the CO allocation date, this mean applicants of 20 Dec and earlier should have CO by now?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> @Findraj: Where do I find you [Europe I guess ] It seems you are the most eligible queued up next...do share the good news soon.


Sure man, I am in Paris!!

Will come to Mumbai on next Saturday  and will try to ring CO some time next week!!!

Hows the prep going on? Or are you still partying ?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hey buddy, here you are. I was waiting to see your messages. Believe me, once you get that sorted out, you would 150% receive the grant mail. Thanks for your wishes. Yes, ur prediction did come true.


Yes, I am trying to follow up with them!!! Difficultt timezones India USA Paris and Sydney


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> Thats a really gr8 news.
> Congratulations.
> 
> Also Thank you for your continual Help in this forum.
> We all really appreaciate your knowledge.....


Thx mate. No, its not me, its just the forum. This forum is really immersive and so very helpful to all the aspirants. Cheers to the Forum !!!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Congrats buddy, finally get rid of the ghost  and now joyful ride with PR.


Hahahaha. So very true buddy. I never have been much of a ghost though, just enjoyed my riding !!!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Congrats brother  :clap2: You are using 3G and still you are sad with service and people still use GPRS here and still enjoy it,hahahaha
> 
> :focus:


Thanks mate. Yes, I am using 3G services indeed, However, it is the indian service provider - Airtel, that am not happy with. The reason for my unhappiness is probably coz in Aus the 3G services being so quick and responsive as compared to a bit of lag here. No offense intended to any service providers, though.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Exactly. I use 2g.then use software to tether using wifi on my laptop. So using gprs then using wifi to transmit gprs network to laptop while on the way.. And.. Happy


Got that. I was talking about 3G services on the phone itself to use the cellular network for transmitting the web data - not a happy Airtel customer!!! Not using the laptop on the go at all.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Congrats!!!So you got it without redoing your PCC again in India . :clap2:


Yeah I wasn't asked to re-do the Indian PCC at all. Something to brighten up your day, I suppose, if you are going to travel.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I got CO assigned today... Got a mail from team 34 brisbane... CO initial AM...
> 
> I have one doubt and one question...
> 
> ...


Congratulations on CO assignment. The CO team is not at all reflective of its geographical location, I can certify this. When I went to Sydney office to get the Bridging visa for travel purposes, the operator in the office mailed me straight away and his signature revealed he was from Brisbane Team.

Yes, many of us have got COs relevant to the operational area of the CO. However, I dont think this is a necessary criteria while allocating them. Good Luck.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> :clap2:
> 
> Congrats. Didn't you read what all documents s/he requires, if any?


No I haven't read the mail.. I would do it in another 10-15 minutes.. However do you have any clue about my doubt and question ?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )


The day was always coming...congratulations for the visa grant!! What a Happy Valentines it must have been. All the best to the latest Australian Permanent Resident!


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Yeah I wasn't asked to re-do the Indian PCC at all. Something to brighten up your day, I suppose, if you are going to travel.


 Yeah. I have to travel by next week, if not my boss would kick my butt out of AU. That's another long sad story...


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Got that. I was talking about 3G services on the phone itself to use the cellular network for transmitting the web data - not a happy Airtel customer!!! Not using the laptop on the go at all.


HI Ghostride ,

If u r from Pune bangalore or kolkata u mite want to try Airtel 4G network..... u will hv gud internet facility.... m into telecom and have tested it with Airtel ...downladed 1 GB movie in less then 45 mins ... u can gv it it a try ......this mite solve ur internet problem


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I got CO assigned today... Got a mail from team 34 brisbane... CO initial AM...
> 
> I have one doubt and one question...
> 
> ...


Anybody has any clue about the above?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:


Congrats Ghostride.!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

So running date for CO allocation is Dec 20. Nice...things are speeding up and for once the famous 'WITHIN _X_ WEEKS' is true.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

HI timus17, Congratz on the CO! Hope you get the good news soon! I don't think the allocation happens exactly as per the geographical location. Also, you can start a thread for team 34 Brisbane...I saw a similar thread for team 33 Brisbane and people sharing their experiences. 

Please let us know what the CO has asked? Is it form 80 or anything else?


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Thanks mate. Yes, I am using 3G services indeed, However, it is the indian service provider - Airtel, that am not happy with. The reason for my unhappiness is probably coz in Aus the 3G services being so quick and responsive as compared to a bit of lag here. No offense intended to any service providers, though.


Congrats. I am really happy for you. 
My agent has not received any email from CO so far. Infact I am not sure whether a CO is allocated to me. My agent advised me to wait for a week as he has uploaded all the necessary documents beforehand and that may lead to a grant without any prior communication . I hope the next week brings some good news to many of us.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

The mail which I got today is a very generic mail... given below.. Can anyone please tell me is it normal or something else should have been expected from the CO


Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Dear <XXXXXX> 

Please see the attached information regarding C/Officer: AM - <File number and TRN> - LASTNAME, FIRST NAME - Request Documents or Info.



The letter and attachments are provided as PDF files. To view or print a PDF file, you need the Adobe Reader®, version 5 or later, on your computer. You can download a free copy of Adobe Reader® and access instructions on how to install the software from the Adobe website Adobe - Adobe Reader download - All versions.



Contacting GSM Brisbane

If you need to contact us, we prefer that you do this by email. This allows us to continue processing all applications, including yours, as quickly as possible. You should contact your case officer using the specific team email address that has been provided to you. You will find the team email address at the bottom of this letter. We try to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days.



Yours sincerely





AM

<Number>

GSM Case Officer - Team 34

GSM Brisbane

Department of Immigration and Citizenship



Telephone <>

Email Mail id







--------------------------------------------------------------------
Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise
the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email,
including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged
and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination
or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the
intended recipient is prohibited. DIAC respects your privacy and has
obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy
policy can be viewed on the department's website at Department of Immigration & Citizenship. See:
Privacy


---------------------------------------------------------------------












ANY CLUE ?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> The mail which I got today is a very generic mail... given below.. Can anyone please tell me is it normal or something else should have been expected from the CO
> 
> ANY CLUE ?


Are there any attachments in the mail


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all,
I got to know that my Medical has been received by the Team. How long will it take to get finalized.? (My meds were uploaded on 24th Jan.)


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Been away from the forum for past 2 days - Happy to see plenty action. DIAC has definately picked up the pace. The have got to Dec 20th. Who would have imagined?

All the best for all those Dec 1- 20th applicants who are yet to hear from CO, and for those that have had contact with CO, wishing you speedy grants.

My time is coming, maybe in April - but its definitely coming!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

HI timus17,

Hasn't the CO asked for any documents?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

In one of the attachment they have given the below text

"You have included your parents migrating dependant applicants. Under Regulation 1.05A of
the Migration (1994) Regulations, a dependant is defined as someone who is 'wholly or
substantially dependent on another person for financial support.
These family members are usually included as 'Other' in an application. If you wish to keep
them as migrating they will be required to pass health and character tests and you will need to
provide evidence of their dependency on you and as Members of the Family Unit.
Such evidence should include:
Official evidence of the relative’s income and assets.
Evidence of the extent to which the relative’s income is personally supplemented by the applicant
(such evidence may include payments of accounts, subscriptions, etc).
If applicable, evidence that the relative is unable to live independently.
Form 47A must also be completed for each parent and sibling aged 18 years and over whom
you are claiming is dependant on you.
If you would like to change their status to 'Other' please advise me via Form 1023 when you
provide the other documents requested. I must advise that if one family member does not satisfy
the health or character requirement for entry to Australia, then, in accordance with Migration
Regulations, the entire application for migration will have to be refused.
If you wish to have your parents remain on the application as dependents, please advise the
Department. Once we have received this advice I will issue a further request for documentation."


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Congrats. I am really happy for you.
> My agent has not received any email from CO so far. Infact I am not sure whether a CO is allocated to me. My agent advised me to wait for a week as he has uploaded all the necessary documents beforehand and that may lead to a grant without any prior communication . I hope the next week brings some good news to many of us.


Hi Sim,


How did u get to know if ur medicals hv been finalised? in evisa portal do we need to upload the hospital receipt for medicals in health evidence ?


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats Ghostrider!!!!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

SERPIN said:


> Congrats on your grant Ghostrider! Wish you all the best! :clap2:
> 
> As from my side, after yesterdays nightmare of the DIAC lady not beeing able to find my application, my agent called DIAC this morning. They reached my app thru the TRN number right away(?!) and confirmed that there is no problem with my app. But they added that a CO is not allocated yet and that we should wait for 1-2weeks for allocation!
> CO allocation has reached Dec 17 applicants and Dec 11 applicants even have got grants. Why not us?
> ...


Hmmm, ur case is puzzling indeed. You should technically be already having a CO. Probaby, may be worthwhile for urself to call the DIAC again and ask them the reason for this delay. Good Luck.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Congrats Ghostrider!!!!


Thx mate. Wish you a speedy grant !!!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> HI timus17, Congratz on the CO! Hope you get the good news soon! I don't think the allocation happens exactly as per the geographical location. Also, you can start a thread for team 34 Brisbane...I saw a similar thread for team 33 Brisbane and people sharing their experiences.
> 
> Please let us know what the CO has asked? Is it form 80 or anything else?


.

They have requested following document 

Main applicant
Evidence of Character --> What is evidence of character?
Form 80
National Police Clearance Certificate --> I have it but did not uploaded, Will mail it to CO


For both my parents (i added them as dependent) They gave another document which says as given below


"You have included your parents migrating dependant applicants. Under Regulation 1.05A of
the Migration (1994) Regulations, a dependant is defined as someone who is 'wholly or
substantially dependent on another person for financial support.
These family members are usually included as 'Other' in an application. If you wish to keep
them as migrating they will be required to pass health and character tests and you will need to
provide evidence of their dependency on you and as Members of the Family Unit.
Such evidence should include:
Official evidence of the relative’s income and assets.
Evidence of the extent to which the relative’s income is personally supplemented by the applicant
(such evidence may include payments of accounts, subscriptions, etc).
If applicable, evidence that the relative is unable to live independently.
Form 47A must also be completed for each parent and sibling aged 18 years and over whom
you are claiming is dependant on you.
If you would like to change their status to 'Other' please advise me via Form 1023 when you
provide the other documents requested. I must advise that if one family member does not satisfy
the health or character requirement for entry to Australia, then, in accordance with Migration
Regulations, the entire application for migration will have to be refused.
If you wish to have your parents remain on the application as dependents, please advise the
Department. Once we have received this advice I will issue a further request for documentation."


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Thx sameera. Yes definitely it is indeed.



Congrats Ghostrider Party time for you


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

praji said:


> I got email from CO last friday (8/2/13), asking for some documents which I had already uploaded. Any way I sent them again in email on Sunday. It has been one week since... no further reply yet.


oh i have also uploaded and sent mail yesterday... Hope CO gives us grant soon...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

tenten said:


> The day was always coming...congratulations for the visa grant!! What a Happy Valentines it must have been. All the best to the latest Australian Permanent Resident!


Thx mate. Definitely the DIAC made the valentines day sweet as .......

You know what, reading your username, I felt like you are Ben10 !!!! Haha


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Are there any attachments in the mail



yes four attachment

One - Request Document or Info ---> Generic document stating that processing on your application has started and how to contact DIAC, How to attach and general stuff

Two - Client Services document --> General privacy rules and all those stuff

Three - Request checklist --> For main applicant --> Character evidence, Form 80, and National PCC. For dependent ( Both parent), nothing mentioned

Four - Request for INformation --> Below is what is said in this document apart from form 80 required, PCC required. I am actually only worried about the fourth document 
*
"You have included your parents migrating dependant applicants. Under Regulation 1.05A of
the Migration (1994) Regulations, a dependant is defined as someone who is 'wholly or
substantially dependent on another person for financial support.
These family members are usually included as 'Other' in an application. If you wish to keep
them as migrating they will be required to pass health and character tests and you will need to
provide evidence of their dependency on you and as Members of the Family Unit.
Such evidence should include:
Official evidence of the relative’s income and assets.
Evidence of the extent to which the relative’s income is personally supplemented by the applicant
(such evidence may include payments of accounts, subscriptions, etc).
If applicable, evidence that the relative is unable to live independently.
Form 47A must also be completed for each parent and sibling aged 18 years and over whom
you are claiming is dependant on you.
If you would like to change their status to 'Other' please advise me via Form 1023 when you
provide the other documents requested. I must advise that if one family member does not satisfy
the health or character requirement for entry to Australia, then, in accordance with Migration
Regulations, the entire application for migration will have to be refused.
If you wish to have your parents remain on the application as dependents, please advise the
Department. Once we have received this advice I will issue a further request for documentation."*


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> HI Ghostride ,
> 
> If u r from Pune bangalore or kolkata u mite want to try Airtel 4G network..... u will hv gud internet facility.... m into telecom and have tested it with Airtel ...downladed 1 GB movie in less then 45 mins ... u can gv it it a try ......this mite solve ur internet problem


Thanks for ur suggestion. Unfortunately, I m in Gujarat and unsure about any 4G facilities here. I'll look into it and hopefully something comes off.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Congrats Ghostride.!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Thanks Fringeee. Wish you a very speedy Grant.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Congrats. I am really happy for you.
> My agent has not received any email from CO so far. Infact I am not sure whether a CO is allocated to me. My agent advised me to wait for a week as he has uploaded all the necessary documents beforehand and that may lead to a grant without any prior communication . I hope the next week brings some good news to many of us.


Thx Sim. I am pretty sure that a CO has definitely been allocated to you. You should really call the DIAC and confirm this, just so that you can feel relieved. also, the CO contacted me after 5 days of allocation, so you should not be bothered by the lack of communication. 

Don't worry, surely next week will bring joy and happiness for you, mark my words.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Congrats Ghostrider Party time for you


Yes mate and you all are very invited !!!!!


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Contact Details for Team 33 brisbane*

Guys,

In the correspondence I have from my CO , there is a contact number to contact team 33 Brisbane, which is 131881 and it doesnt look like an international number. Will anyone of you have the contact number of Team 33 Brisbane?


----------



## Manav (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I am a Newbie on this forum..Need advice from senior expats.
I have applied for visa 190,got CO on 04/01/13 and as per her request, had mailed her *all the documents*(Total 11 documents) on 10/01/13. However on 20/01/13,the links of some documents(on E-Visa Page) got changed from _'Requested'_ to _'Required'_ whereas links of three documents(medicals/pcc/spouse eng Requirement) remains the same i.e_ 'Requested'_
Pls pardon my ignorance...but do i require mailing these documents again???? even though,i have not yet received any kind of mail from my CO in this regard...(Its been almost a month now)

Plssssss advice


----------



## maddxx25 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )


congrats mate.  Did the CO give you information about stamping your passport within any specific time as you are not in austraila? 

btw i agree, airtel services in gujarat sucks!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Hi Sim,
> 
> 
> How did u get to know if ur medicals hv been finalised? in evisa portal do we need to upload the hospital receipt for medicals in health evidence ?


You can either ask your CO - If you dont have a CO then you can drop a mail to GH. For when and how - check this medical page on Migrate to Australia information place.

Medical receipts are rarely required (CO asks them rarely) - no harm in uploading them though.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Manav said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am a Newbie on this forum..Need advice from senior expats.
> I have applied for visa 190,got CO on 04/01/13 and as per her request, had mailed her *all the documents*(Total 11 documents) on 10/01/13. However on 20/01/13,the links of some documents(on E-Visa Page) got changed from _'Requested'_ to _'Required'_ whereas links of three documents(medicals/pcc/spouse eng Requirement) remains the same i.e_ 'Requested'_
> Pls pardon my ignorance...but do i require mailing these documents again???? even though,i have not yet received any kind of mail from my CO in this regard...(Its been almost a month now)
> ...


Don't go by status in eVisa too much.
Better to Call up your CO! There have been cases - when people call their CO up - next day they get lucky with grant!


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations Ghostride!! This is so motivational that things are moving!


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

Any new applicants got a CO ??? Does Anyone know the date of latest applicants getting a co for 189 visa?????


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> yes four attachment
> 
> One - Request Document or Info ---> Generic document stating that processing on your application has started and how to contact DIAC, How to attach and general stuff
> 
> ...


How many dependents you want to include? And in Evisa how many applicants you see, you must send the checklist documents asap 

I am not sure of the 4th document...Maybe you mentioned an extra applicant or something?


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

nagarjuna726 said:


> Any new applicants got a CO ??? Does Anyone know the date of latest applicants getting a co for 189 visa?????


One guy who applied on 20th Dec got CO allocated today. I gues not all who applied on 17th+ have COs

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...gned-december-applicants-212.html#post1055866


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

raaj said:


> One guy who applied on 20th Dec got CO allocated today. I gues not all who applied on 17th+ have COs
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/137696-co-assigned-december-applicants-212.html#post1055866


That's very encouraging, I see my turn coming closer and closer. But , I hope the CO's also work at the same pace just as the applications are being allocated.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

CO allocation times are still within 10 weeks from lodgement for 189

Please see this link.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> How many dependents you want to include? And in Evisa how many applicants you see, you must send the checklist documents asap
> 
> I am not sure of the 4th document...Maybe you mentioned an extra applicant or something?



I have myself and two dependent (Both my parents)... The fourth document is for my parents.... They say that i have to include them as other's in the application. Else they would not allow. Also I can prove that they are financially dependent on me and they live with me. My mother has no income but my father has some small amount of income which he gets as commission for the insurance policies he did when he was actively working as an insurance agent about 2 years back. Then Last year when I was in bangalore, he use to take care of my mom (as she was not well), So he was not very active as an agent so got very little income, and i was transfering money every month to his account. And now from last one year I got my job changed to same city so they are again living with me in same house and I bear all the expenses paid in cash..

In last 10 years I was not living with my parents just for 1 year...

The concern I have from the fourth document is, they say that dependent should not be able to live without you... How can I prove that ? My parents are healthy.. its only that they don't earn... and they do not have a house of there own... How can I prove that point?


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

findraj said:


> CO allocation times are still within 10 weeks from lodgement for 189
> 
> Please see this link.
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


But that *was last updated on 8 February 2013*. It seems like they only update allocation table every two weeks so we have to wait til next Friday to know if it's changed or not


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

nagarjuna726 said:


> That's very encouraging, I see my turn coming closer and closer. But , I hope the CO's also work at the same pace just as the applications are being allocated.


Sure. Good luck. Its weekend already. Time for CO's to relax and come back Monday and take up next in line applicants and give them speedy grant. Also folks who have CO use weekend and speed up their pending documents and free up CO's so that they can catch up the delay .


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

fringe123 said:


> Hi all,
> I got to know that my Medical has been received by the Team. How long will it take to get finalized.? (My meds were uploaded on 24th Jan.)


Hi fringe123,

I am trying to identify if Sri Lankans need to submit form 80? Could you please let me know if you were asked to submit form 80, did you voluntarily submit or not required at all.

I am worried because I have done a lot of travelling in my previous job. And I cannot remember all my travel dates and I have lost one of my previous passports.

Thanks


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

All my documents in the eVisa changed to "Received" and my dependants' document to "Requested" though I pre uploaded them. Its been two days with this status yet neither my agent nor myself have received any mail from CO. is this normal? Or do I need to call DIAC? Please suggest. 

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I have myself and two dependent (Both my parents)... The fourth document is for my parents.... They say that i have to include them as other's in the application. Else they would not allow. Also I can prove that they are financially dependent on me and they live with me. My mother has no income but my father has some small amount of income which he gets as commission for the insurance policies he did when he was actively working as an insurance agent about 2 years back. Then Last year when I was in bangalore, he use to take care of my mom (as she was not well), So he was not very active as an agent so got very little income, and i was transfering money every month to his account. And now from last one year I got my job changed to same city so they are again living with me in same house and I bear all the expenses paid in cash..
> 
> In last 10 years I was not living with my parents just for 1 year...
> 
> The concern I have from the fourth document is, they say that dependent should not be able to live without you... How can I prove that ? My parents are healthy.. its only that they don't earn... and they do not have a house of there own... How can I prove that point?


If I were you, I would first tell CO that you have been living with them in the same house since last 1 year, Posts addressed to your parents and you with same mailing address should prove that. 

Next I would give them bank statement for previous year saying when you stayed away, you used to send money. 

Thirdly, your mother has absolutely no income and is completely dependent on you. 

You would also mention that your father is not working full time and doesnt earn anything since last 2 years. 

Also that you dont have any siblings that can take care of them and no other family to look after them in case anything happens. You should also try to prove that you are very very attached to them, you have been paying their medical bills and all...

This may not be needed but to be on safer side you should show "some funds" on your name, that when you live in Australia you would be able to provide for them. 

I believe they are equally concerned about how you will provide for them when you are in Australia than just telling them they are dependent on you. I may be wrong here but besides the funds thing, others you must mention.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> Hi fringe123,
> 
> I am trying to identify if Sri Lankans need to submit form 80? Could you please let me know if you were asked to submit form 80, did you voluntarily submit or not required at all.
> 
> ...


Hi, I don't think it's country-specific...I know some friends who had to upload Form 80 and some who didn't have to. It depends on the CO...Some COs ask for it and some don't. I understand that form 80 is a pain! I myself have not uploaded it upfront and will do so only if the CO asks for it...but if you are unable to locate all the details or say you are unable to answer a question you can always explain your story/reasons in that additional details section. I am sure the CO will come back to you if they require further explanations. So, don't worry! Good Luck!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> If I were you, I would first tell CO that you have been living with them in the same house since last 1 year, Posts addressed to your parents and you with same mailing address should prove that.
> 
> Next I would give them bank statement for previous year saying when you stayed away, you used to send money.
> 
> ...



Thanks for detailed reply..

I would say I have proof of bank money transfer from my account to my father's account from Oct 2010 to Nov 2011 when i was in bangalore and they were here in Gurgaon.

I also have my parents shown dependent on me in my company health insurance.. since last 4 years... I even paid co payment of my mothers operations this year..

I have my father and mother bank statement showing same address... My father has a IDEA 3G internet connections which I use again on same address where we live together... Moreover ration card has same address...

For our stay together from 2008 till Oct 2010.. We stayed in same house... and then i moved to Bangalore for one year and they stayed in same house in gurgaon.. And the landlord is ready to provide stat decalartion statin that I was the only person earning and paying the rent and my parents are dependent on me...

I have a Elder sister married.. She is also applying for Australia PR.. So no one to care for my parents when I would go to australia.. moreover she is married and she can not take my(our) parents with her..

During my stay in bangalore my father was having some income from inssurance polcies as I stated previously.. but on an average there was a transfer of around 20-30K per month from my account to his..


So Do you think this would be enough ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks for detailed reply..
> 
> I would say I have proof of bank money transfer from my account to my father's account from Oct 2010 to Nov 2011 when i was in bangalore and they were here in Gurgaon.
> 
> ...


seems like a good case to me.. but am no expert in this area!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> seems like a good case to me.. but am no expert in this area!


Thanks Superm..

I am only concerned about showing up some money as a reserve.... Is it really required? I think it is required for 190.. not for 189.. moreover If required I can sign an undertaking for taking care of my parents for my entire life.. because same i would be doing here in india.. So it would be same in Australia..


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )


Congratulations Ghostride :clap2:

The most perfect gift that could've been on a Valentine day !!


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

VVV said:


> Hi, I don't think it's country-specific...I know some friends who had to upload Form 80 and some who didn't have to. It depends on the CO...Some COs ask for it and some don't. I understand that form 80 is a pain! I myself have not uploaded it upfront and will do so only if the CO asks for it...but if you are unable to locate all the details or say you are unable to answer a question you can always explain your story/reasons in that additional details section. I am sure the CO will come back to you if they require further explanations. So, don't worry! Good Luck!


Thanks VVV. Yes, I can explain the situation, but i'm just worried that it will delay the process. That's why I wanted to find out. I was under the impression that Form 80 is required for applicants from high risk countries.. and I assumed that Sri Lanka was one of them.

Anyway I think the best solution is to wait and see if CO requests it.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

One silly question to everyone  

Question comes after this "When emailing, please do not change the details in the ‘Subject’ line on this email. If you
change these details the email may not be delivered to your Case Officer or may incur delays
in being delivered to your Case Officer and to your file. If you wish to add your own reference,
please do this at the end of the existing data."


When we actually reply to the CO mail. The Subject line adds "RE:" which stands for reply. So does this also effect the mail to be received by a particular CO? I know this is stupid question.. but anyways.. i thought to ask everyone,..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

timus17 said:


> One silly question to everyone
> 
> Question comes after this "When emailing, please do not change the details in the ‘Subject’ line on this email. If you
> change these details the email may not be delivered to your Case Officer or may incur delays
> ...


Hii,

Just checked my mailbox.. It has mails with RE!!! From me and also from my CO...

Regards
RK


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> Hi fringe123,
> 
> I am trying to identify if Sri Lankans need to submit form 80? Could you please let me know if you were asked to submit form 80, did you voluntarily submit or not required at all.
> 
> ...


Hi rajiv,

I gave form 80 to my agent. Don't know whether they have submitted it or not. But CO didn't ask for form 80. May be they have already uploaded it. Are you using an agent?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> Just checked my mailbox.. It has mails with RE!!! From me and also from my CO...
> 
> ...



Thanks for answering my silly question


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Silence.. this will span out for 2 days now!


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

fringe123 said:


> Hi rajiv,
> 
> I gave form 80 to my agent. Don't know whether they have submitted it or not. But CO didn't ask for form 80. May be they have already uploaded it. Are you using an agent?


No I am not using an agent. I think I will wait until they ask. What do you think?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

superm said:


> Silence.. this will span out for 2 days now!


The only time I wish we had a 7 day working week is when I logon to the forum over the weekend.


----------



## Helloss (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for information


----------



## Helloss (Jan 30, 2013)

Any body who applied for PCC from Hyderabd ? Do we need to take appointment to go to PSK or can we walk in between 9-11am?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> No I am not using an agent. I think I will wait until they ask. What do you think?


Yes. wait for CO. Hope he/she won't request that.


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Brisbane Adelade Brisbane Adelade....... I have been hearing everybody getting COs. I don't know when I'll get one. When I go to my boss to ask to give me an opportunity in Telstra/Optus he asks me if I have got a PR already? Every time my response to him is "I am yet to get it". This WAIT is eating me. :-(

CO sir/madam, give me a chance. "Soon"

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )


Congratulations GhostRider:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Indeed a very good Valentine Gift for you. Now enjoy your stay in India with peace.

Findraj its your turn now, next week is for you.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am really upset with my agent. He is not ready to send my documents to the CO, he says only when I get my PCC he will send all of these documents together. I have checked the mail from the CO she has not mentioned anything about sending all docs together. I do not know what to do. If we send the docs now, she can go ahead and finish with employment inquiry and such other things and as soon as I get my PCC I could get the grant but my agent is just not listening to me.

I do not know when I will get the PCC, already this PCC is giving me a headache and now this agent is not supporting.

Any suggestions? Should I myself send all docs to the CO? I just can not bear all this waitinggggg


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

Sunny27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am really upset with my agent. He is not ready to send my documents to the CO, he says only when I get my PCC he will send all of these documents together. I have checked the mail from the CO she has not mentioned anything about sending all docs together. I do not know what to do. If we send the docs now, she can go ahead and finish with employment inquiry and such other things and as soon as I get my PCC I could get the grant but my agent is just not listening to me.
> 
> ...


 It makes no difference when they are sent. If your CO gave you say 28 days to send them and you send them on day 2 they tend not to look at them until the 28 days are up. Besides CO can not make a decision until thry have all the documents so sending some early will not make your waiting less.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

I applied on 31st Jan, 2013 But i treat it as 1st Feb, 2013...


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Help needed*

Hi friends,

I had been assigned a CO 4 days back and have received an email from him today morning. He requested for some documents, although some are already uploaded on eVisa portal. I'd request members like _Ghostride_ (who've got their visa - :clap2, _superm, fringe123, findRaj_ (who are awaiting their grant) and others to please guide and help me.

I have all the documents except PCC, which is awaited in next 3-4 days ( hopefully  ).

Below is the list of requested documents. 

*Myself*

1. Evidence of Character - awaiting PCC.

2. Form 80 

*My Wife*

1. Evidence of Birth - 10th certificate.
Already uploaded on eVisa but will email it too.​
2. Evidence of Character - awaiting PCC

3. Evidence of English Language Ability - her IELTS score card
Already uploaded on eVisa but will email it too.​
4. Evidence of Relationship - Marriage Certificate
Already uploaded on eVisa but will email it too.​
5. Passport Bio pages - Passport 
Already uploaded on eVisa but will email it too.​
6. Form 80


Please guide me on the following

1. Whether the documents which I'm providing as proofs, are good ?

2. Except PCC, I've all the documents. Shall I share all documents except PCC now and PCC later ? This would result in 2 mails to CO. Would that be good ?

3. Does PCC have address details mentioned in it ? Can somebody be generous enough to share the content of PCC.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Help needed - kindly excuse for this long post but every bit did seem imp. to share*

Hello,

I'd request members to please guide and help me. The questions are regarding FORM 80 which is requested by my CO - SB, Team 02, Adelaide.

I'd request to please go through the complete post and share your thoughts since it would be very helpful for me. A big *THANKS IN ADVANCE* to all.

Please guide me on the following

1. Should I : (i) take the printout, fill in the details, do signature and then scan (ii) fill in the details, take printout, do signature and then scan (iii) Fill in the details and save - but how can I do that. Adobe reader is not allowing me to do so ? 

2. Since Form 80 is requested by CO for me and my wife, do we need to fill a separate Form 80 for each of us. I am asking this because I'm filling Form 80 and "_Part B – Your partner’s details_" section of this form already captures the information about my wife.

3. Form 80 has some questions which are confusing to me:
(a) This is Ques. #4 of Form 80 : 
Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1 to enter Australia? *->* The NO choice further asks - Write the number of the document you used to enter Australia. ;
Question = I have never been to AUS. What shall I write in the additionally space when I choose 'NO'.​(b) This is Ques. #17 in Form 80 : 
Your current residential address (this is the place where you currently live) ;
Facts: Town A is my permanent address.
Town B is my address where I'm currently living and working.
Question = My passport has Town A address. Also, I've applied to DIAC with Town A address (which is on the passport as well). I am getting my PCC done from Town B. 
Which address should I mention ? Same situation and question goes for my wife too.​(c) This is Ques. #21 in Form 80 : 
Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable.
Question = Is it mandatory to provide address details here​(d) This is Ques #35 in Form 80 :
Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s) OR if you are in Australia did you travel with any other person(s)?
Question = Only me and my wife (already included in the application) will be travelling. Do I need to opt for _YES_ option here, considering my wife will be travelling with me, but she's already in the application ?​(e) Ques #37 of Form 80 : 
Details of proposed arrival in Australia
Question = What shall I fill in here. A futuristic date will do say, July 2013 ?​(f) Ques #39 of Form 80 : 
What is the main reason for going to Australia?
Include details of any dates that are of special significance to your time in Australia.
Question = What needs to be filled in here.​(g) Ques #47 of Form 80 : 
Give details of all employment including periods of unemployment. Time gaps are unacceptable.
Question = I have a 6 month employment time gap. What should be written to overcome it ?​


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hii,

1. Whether the documents which I'm providing as proofs, are good ?
RK: they are perfectly fine

2. Except PCC, I've all the documents. Shall I share all documents except PCC now and PCC later ? This would result in 2 mails to CO. Would that be good ?
RK: If you read previous post from shel, sending the documents in part will not affect or improve your time line. CO cant take a decision till all docs are met. so send all together, so that even the CO will appreciate that you value the communication and time..
3. Does PCC have address details mentioned in it ? Can somebody be generous enough to share the content of PCC.
RK: PCC has no address.. here is the content....

it just states that there is no adverse information against you which would stop you from getting an Australian Visa...

Regards
RK




sandeep1a1 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I had been assigned a CO 4 days back and have received an email from him today morning. He requested for some documents, although some are already uploaded on eVisa portal. I'd request members like _Ghostride_ (who've got their visa - :clap2, _superm, fringe123, findRaj_ (who are awaiting their grant) and others to please guide and help me.
> 
> ...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I had been assigned a CO 4 days back and have received an email from him today morning. He requested for some documents, although some are already uploaded on eVisa portal. I'd request members like _Ghostride_ (who've got their visa - :clap2, _superm, fringe123, findRaj_ (who are awaiting their grant) and others to please guide and help me.
> 
> ...


*no - address is not mentioned. Though state from where PCC is issued will be mentioned.*

Congrats man!
Hope you get your PCC fast and then instant grant!


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

Naveed539 said:


> I applied on 31st Jan, 2013 But i treat it as 1st Feb, 2013...


Welcome to the thread! :clap2:


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

I need an advise..

I have been asked by CO to submit Functional English evidence proof. My wife has done schooling..secondary..graduation and PG in English medium. Only her tenth and intermediate certificates says the medium is english and not the degree and PG. Is that ok, if i just send the tenth and intermediate certificates? or should i get any doc from the college principal saying she has done her degree in english medium. If so, is there any format for this? Please help me out on this.

Thank you


----------



## viky99 (Jan 31, 2013)

timus17 said:


> The mail which I got today is a very generic mail... given below.. Can anyone please tell me is it normal or something else should have been expected from the CO
> 
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> ...


This is the email from CO. It would have a few attachments with a mention of the required documents, generic description of documents etc. etc.


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )


Hey mate,

Many many congrates!!! See I told you that you will get ur grant b4 Monday!!
Enjoy your time in India and celebrate it. God bless you my friend. !!


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

Where is findraj??
It's your turn now! You are next for grant!!


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

vtallam said:


> I need an advise..
> 
> I have been asked by CO to submit Functional English evidence proof. My wife has done schooling..secondary..graduation and PG in English medium. Only her tenth and intermediate certificates says the medium is english and not the degree and PG. Is that ok, if i just send the tenth and intermediate certificates? or should i get any doc from the college principal saying she has done her degree in english medium. If so, is there any format for this? Please help me out on this.
> 
> Thank you


In my opinion, I dont think tenth or intermediate certificates would suffice. Because I read somewhere in the DIAC website that we need to show a qualification which required ATLEAST 2 years of full-time study and was undertaken in English. The qualification needs to be a diploma or higher qualification.

That is what I remember, but don't quote me on this. 

However, I think the best choice is for you to get a letter from the college asking them to mention three things:


The course title (which says Diploma / any other higher qualification)
The duration of the course and confirm it is full time
Medium of instruction (i.e. English)


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks for detailed reply..
> 
> I would say I have proof of bank money transfer from my account to my father's account from Oct 2010 to Nov 2011 when i was in bangalore and they were here in Gurgaon.
> 
> ...


Yeah its decent enough, however I wouldnt mention about your Elder sister taking Aus PR..Just say she cant support our parents financially because she is not working..

And yes it looks fine to me


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Where is findraj??
> It's your turn now! You are next for grant!!


Lazing around


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> 1. Whether the documents which I'm providing as proofs, are good ?
> RK: they are perfectly fine
> ...


Hi, 

Thanks RK for replying and clearing my doubts. Can you please also help me resolve queries which I've around this confusing FORM 80 :-\ 
I want to free up my CO for others as soon as possible  

Thanks !

Sent from my S3 using Expat Forum

*EOI : * 07 Nov 2012 | *Invitation : * 16 Nov 2012 | *Lodged/Ack : * 10 Dec 2012 | *Medicals : * 18 Jan 2013 | *CO : * 8-Feb | *Grant : * :juggle:


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

findraj said:


> Lazing around


lol...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am really upset with my agent. He is not ready to send my documents to the CO, he says only when I get my PCC he will send all of these documents together. I have checked the mail from the CO she has not mentioned anything about sending all docs together. I do not know what to do. If we send the docs now, she can go ahead and finish with employment inquiry and such other things and as soon as I get my PCC I could get the grant but my agent is just not listening to me.
> 
> ...


Hey man, dont be in a rush submit all the documents together!

have you applied your PCC atleast? You must respond to your CO in 28 days and I recommend sending everything and for PCC you can send the payment proof that you applied on so so date but havent received the PCC yet 

Where have you applied your PCC?


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> no - address is not mentioned. Though state from where PCC is issued will be mentioned.
> 
> Congrats man!
> Hope you get your PCC fast and then instant grant!


Thanks for the lovely wish and giving your inputs superm. Hope your wish comes true pretty quick (I too wish the same - speedy grant ;-) ) and then I'd be able to free up another CO for others :-D. 

Although the post is long but can you also please help me with my queries regarding this confusing FORM 80. 

All such inputs from members make my life easy  

Thanks.

Sent from my S3 using Expat Forum

*EOI : * 07 Nov 2012 | *Invitation : * 16 Nov 2012 | *Lodged/Ack : * 10 Dec 2012 | *Medicals : * 18 Jan 2013 | *CO : * 8-Feb | *Grant : * :juggle:


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello guys, In have my subclass 189 processing running (please see my timelines in the signature) while my employer is about to start processing of subclass 457.

If I get 457 first then, upon grant of 189, 457 will automatically get cancelled.

But, what if I get my 189 first and then the 457?

Please advice.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

3. Form 80 has some questions which are confusing to me:
(a) This is Ques. #4 of Form 80 : 
Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1 to enter Australia? -> The NO choice further asks - Write the number of the document you used to enter Australia. ;
Question = I have never been to AUS. What shall I write in the additionally space when I choose 'NO'.
*If your answer to question 3 is no, then and you have never been to Australia, leave Q4 blank.*
(b) This is Ques. #17 in Form 80 : 
Your current residential address (this is the place where you currently live) ;
Facts: Town A is my permanent address.
Town B is my address where I'm currently living and working.
Question = My passport has Town A address. Also, I've applied to DIAC with Town A address (which is on the passport as well). I am getting my PCC done from Town B. 
Which address should I mention ? Same situation and question goes for my wife too.
*Town A would be my choice. PCC is only to prove you havent committed any crime or so. Cops just harass you for dumb address thing*
(c) This is Ques. #21 in Form 80 : 
Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable.
Question = Is it mandatory to provide address details here
*Nope.I would write NA*
(d) This is Ques #35 in Form 80 :
Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s) OR if you are in Australia did you travel with any other person(s)?
Question = Only me and my wife (already included in the application) will be travelling. Do I need to opt for YES option here, considering my wife will be travelling with me, but she's already in the application ?
*Mention your spouse to be on safer side*
(e) Ques #37 of Form 80 : 
Details of proposed arrival in Australia
Question = What shall I fill in here. A futuristic date will do say, July 2013 ?

*yes you could. or you could leave it blank*
(f) Ques #39 of Form 80 : 
What is the main reason for going to Australia?
Include details of any dates that are of special significance to your time in Australia.
Question = What needs to be filled in here.
*Say you have aplied for PR for better future, you are looking to settle with spouse and start a new life there*
(g) Ques #47 of Form 80 : 
Give details of all employment including periods of unemployment. Time gaps are unacceptable.
Question = I have a 6 month employment time gap. What should be written to overcome it ?
*Mention unemployed, 6 month is not a significant time gap. I had an accident a few years ago and couldnt move out of bed for 10 months. *

*Any more questions?? Shoot em*


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi sandeep,
I agree with the answers given by Findraj. Even I filled it same way. Best of luck.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am really upset with my agent. He is not ready to send my documents to the CO, he says only when I get my PCC he will send all of these documents together. I have checked the mail from the CO she has not mentioned anything about sending all docs together. I do not know what to do. If we send the docs now, she can go ahead and finish with employment inquiry and such other things and as soon as I get my PCC I could get the grant but my agent is just not listening to me.
> 
> ...


Hi sunny,
My agent also said the same. They uploaded all together. I think Shel is right as I got to know that my CO will look in to my case after 28 days. But I have seen some people in this forum who got their grants within 4-5 days.  May be it depends on CO.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

_shel said:


> It makes no difference when they are sent. If your CO gave you say 28 days to send them and you send them on day 2 they tend not to look at them until the 28 days are up. Besides CO can not make a decision until thry have all the documents so sending some early will not make your waiting less.


Thanks Shel, I had no idea about this. I guess than I will just have to wait till I get the PCC and than send everything.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

findraj said:


> Hey man, dont be in a rush submit all the documents together!
> 
> have you applied your PCC atleast? You must respond to your CO in 28 days and I recommend sending everything and for PCC you can send the payment proof that you applied on so so date but havent received the PCC yet
> 
> Where have you applied your PCC?


Hi Raj,

I have applied for PCC from Pune on 2nd Jan 2013 but nothing yet, lets hope that I get it in next week before the 28days are over than I dnt have to worry otherwise like you said we will just send mail to CO and request for more time.

Regards,


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> I have applied for PCC from Pune on 2nd Jan 2013 but nothing yet, lets hope that I get it in next week before the 28days are over than I dnt have to worry otherwise like you said we will just send mail to CO and request for more time.
> 
> Regards,


Sunny, 

follow up every day for PCC, it is a waste of time but still, they just sit on application awaiting applicant to call up and follow up..


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi sunny,
> My agent also said the same. They uploaded all together. I think Shel is right as I got to know that my CO will look in to my case after 28 days. But I have seen some people in this forum who got their grants within 4-5 days.  May be it depends on CO.


Hey fringe,

I am also not sure, may be it depends on the CO as you said, but since my agent is not listening to me anyway and my 28days get over next week, I will just wait till the end of next week, may be I get the PCC on time after all, otherwise like Raj said I will send the receipt of application of PCC to the CO and request for more time.

Lets see how it goes.

Good luck to you

Btw when are you planning to move? Where in SA are you planning to go?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hey fringe,
> 
> I am also not sure, may be it depends on the CO as you said, but since my agent is not listening to me anyway and my 28days get over next week, I will just wait till the end of next week, may be I get the PCC on time after all, otherwise like Raj said I will send the receipt of application of PCC to the CO and request for more time.
> 
> ...


You should email immediately, Sunny...Attach the receipt...The CO looks at mails daily. and I agree that you must provide all documents together but you must acknowledge your CO that you have received his/ her email and that you have all documents , pending pcc for which you are providing evidence of application. 

If you wait for PCC, he/she will assume you havent made an attempt to notify DIAC. So dont wait for 28th day just mail it everything let the CO decide what time to give you...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yeah its decent enough, however I wouldnt mention about your Elder sister taking Aus PR..Just say she cant support our parents financially because she is not working..
> 
> 
> And yes it looks fine to me



Thanks findraj... But my sister actually works.. Still If i say she does not.. and ifthey enquire.. i will b in trouble? She is married.. and as per indian tradition and culture I need to take care of my parents...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks findraj... But my sister actually works.. Still If i say she does not.. and ifthey enquire.. i will b in trouble? She is married.. and as per indian tradition and culture I need to take care of my parents...


Mhm that sounds perfect. I am sure they are aware of Indian culture..You could say she is married and takes care of her own inlaws? just to explain better?


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Guys, sorry again to be remaining out of touch while in India. Wanted to share a very exciting news - Yesterday afternoon 11am around (4:30pm AET), I received the email from the CO stating that I have been granted the Residency of Australia !!! arty:arty:
> It was such an ecstatic and joyful moment, I wanted to share it straight away with you guys, but have to admit the 3G services on my mobile phone has let me down.:attention:
> 
> So, I have freed up one more CO for you guys, Good Luck. Hope you all get your Grants and COs ASAP ! Any questions more than welcome, but just to let you know that while I am in India, I may not be able to reply straight away as I used to do in Sydney. Thanks to all of you guys blessings, the PR was granted as a Valentine Day's gift (as a goodwill gesture, I guess )



Hey Congrataes Ghost & Now Ride your PR of OZZZZZZZZZZ......

Wish u a gr8 time ahead and keep coming on this form for the queries......

lane:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::juggle:lane:lane:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Mhm that sounds perfect. I am sure they are aware of Indian culture..You could say she is married and takes care of her own inlaws? just to explain better?



Thanks findraj.... What I am planning is put a self stat declaration, stating how all the proofs are organized and also stating the entire situation.. I think that would be best to do from my side so that CO do not need to break his head in understanding all the proofs and how they relate to each other...

What do you say ?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks findraj.... What I am planning is put a self stat declaration, stating how all the proofs are organized and also stating the entire situation.. I think that would be best to do from my side so that CO do not need to break his head in understanding all the proofs and how they relate to each other...
> 
> What do you say ?


Yes very suitable. Notarize it, DIAC recognises court documents afaik


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hey fringe,
> 
> I am also not sure, may be it depends on the CO as you said, but since my agent is not listening to me anyway and my 28days get over next week, I will just wait till the end of next week, may be I get the PCC on time after all, otherwise like Raj said I will send the receipt of application of PCC to the CO and request for more time.
> 
> ...


Yeah do like that. And Do it before your 28 days get over. Wish you'll get your PCC soon. 
Thank you for the wishes. BTW haven't decide it yet. Don't feel like organizing anything without visa in hand. 
Hearing bad news about the IT job market in SA. Hope everything goes fine. What about you?


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

findraj said:


> You should email immediately, Sunny...Attach the receipt...The CO looks at mails daily. and I agree that you must provide all documents together but you must acknowledge your CO that you have received his/ her email and that you have all documents , pending pcc for which you are providing evidence of application.
> 
> If you wait for PCC, he/she will assume you havent made an attempt to notify DIAC. So dont wait for 28th day just mail it everything let the CO decide what time to give you...


Hey Raj,

That is exactly what I told my agent, if we do not contact her at all she might think something is wrong, but they are not listening to me at all, I am really fried, I have been fighting this battle from last 2 weeks and last night was so frustrated that I asked the forum to give some suggestions.

I just do not know what to do, I can only wish I get the PCC on time so that they send the mail, but as per your suggestion I will again talk to them coming Monday.Lets see how it goes.

Thanks for all your support.

The forum has been my only hope through out the process.

Regards,


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Yeah do like that. And Do it before your 28 days get over. Wish you'll get your PCC soon.
> Thank you for the wishes. BTW haven't decide it yet. Don't feel like organizing anything without visa in hand.
> Hearing bad news about the IT job market in SA. Hope everything goes fine. What about you?


I have planned to move in July 2013 to Adelaide, but of course depends on the VISA, though I would think that it should not take much time now.

Since I am from finance field, I guess it will be fine but have not checked anything about IT field so can not comment. Only thing I can say is that all of us have thought about moving to Oz and that is a big thing so we should all keep hope and take the plunge and see how it goes. I feel life teaches us to survive wherever we are. But ya take your decisions after you get the visa no hurries.

Good luck to all of us for the great move.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> I have planned to move in July 2013 to Adelaide, but of course depends on the VISA, though I would think that it should not take much time now.
> 
> Since I am from finance field, I guess it will be fine but have not checked anything about IT field so can not comment. Only thing I can say is that all of us have thought about moving to Oz and that is a big thing so we should all keep hope and take the plunge and see how it goes. I feel life teaches us to survive wherever we are. But ya take your decisions after you get the visa no hurries.
> 
> Good luck to all of us for the great move.


Good luck to you too mate. I too am awaiting PCC (which seems to be the most difficult part considering the way of working of Indian Police) and after I get my PCC, I can shoot all other documents along with PCC to the CO and expect a Grant soon  

Best of luck to all for a smooth process and speedy Grant!

Sent from my S3 using Expat Forum

*EOI : * 07 Nov 2012 | *Invitation : * 16 Nov 2012 | *Lodged/Ack : * 10 Dec 2012 | *Medicals : * 18 Jan 2013 | *CO : * 8-Feb | *Grant : * :juggle:


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

I posted this earlier but got no response. Senior Expats and Moderators, could you please help?

My application for subclass 189 is under process (please see my timelines in the signature) while my employer is about to lodge the application for subclass 457. 

1. I understand that if I get the 457 first then, upon grant of 189, 457 will automatically get cancelled. But, what happens if I get my 189 first and then the 457?

2. Once I lodge the application for 457, do I have to let DIAC / CO processing my 189 (though not allocated yet) know that I have lodged an application for 457 also?

Please advice.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Guys...

Any idea about the below queries?

1. what should be the maximum size of per attachment when we drop a mail to CO?

2. What should be the total maximum size of all the attachments in a mail to CO ?

3. What should be the adobe pdf file version for the attachments to be compatible with what CO's should be expecting?


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Seems like the CO´s still working on the December ´12 applications ... I hope things are moving a bit faster now ..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey Guys...
> 
> Any idea about the below queries?
> 
> ...


Just send it man, dont get so worked up make sure you do click on request delivery receipt and read receipt. Your CO will get it. Their Mailboxes would be in GB for sure.

I think most mail servers can handle upto 20 attachments not exceeding 20 MB


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

fwmonger said:


> I posted this earlier but got no response. Senior Expats and Moderators, could you please help?
> 
> My application for subclass 189 is under process (please see my timelines in the signature) while my employer is about to lodge the application for subclass 457.
> 
> ...


1. If you get 189 first, the first thing you need to do is withdraw your 457 application. The visa officers have access to all your information including current visa status. So nothing to worry about. But can't you stall you employer for a little while until 189 decision comes up?

2. Let them ask you questions.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Seems like the CO´s still working on the December ´12 applications ... I hope things are moving a bit faster now ..


In my knowledge few January 190 applicants also got CO and even grant. Things have been super fast for some people. It may depends on the priority.


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> 1. If you get 189 first, the first thing you need to do is withdraw your 457 application. The visa officers have access to all your information including current visa status. So nothing to worry about. But can't you stall you employer for a little while until 189 decision comes up?
> 
> 2. Let them ask you questions.


Thanks Janneeyrre. Looking at the progress of other's 189 applications and seeing my timelines, it looks like I may get my 189 in the next 10 - 15 days. As my employer is an accredited business sponsor, the 457 will also take just 10 - 15 days to be granted from the lodgement date.

Now, what I'm scared of is this - 

Once I'm granted 189, if I email DIAC to withdraw my 457, they may take a couple of days to actually check the mail and action my withdrawal request. What if the 457 is also granted during this time?

What if it happens so that the grant of 457 happens just after a couple of hours after my 189 is granted? 

I will try to stall my employer till I get my 189. But, they may not be very keen on waiting as they need me in Oz as soon as possible. They are very sure that 457 will be granted within 15 days as they are an accredited business sponsor but, I cannot be really that sure about my 189 grant date.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello findraj

Thanks mate... I have around 50mb of files in total.... Thinking of sending 3 mail with around 16-17 mb each...

Yeah read and receive receipt is a nice idea


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

fwmonger said:


> Thanks Janneeyrre. Looking at the progress of other's 189 applications and seeing my timelines, it looks like that I may get my 189 in the next 10 - 15 days. As my employer is an accredited business sponsor, the 457 will also take just 10 - 15 days to be granted from the lodgement date.
> 
> Now, what I'm scared of is this -
> 
> ...


Explain your employer that with 189 you will be able to live in Australia permanently. 

A question for you.
What do you want? 457 or 189? Unless your boss has a very beautiful daughter or for some other shady reasons you're not able to explain the benefits of 189 over 457 to your boss, you should wait for the outcome to find out how exciting it will be. With 189 you get an extra benefit to change bosses at your will. More flexibility, more freedom. 
With 457, if your boss fires you, you only have 28 days to find another boss. 

A simple answer would be: why complicate things by applying for 457 when you've already applied for 189. Are you show off to your boss that you like living on the edge?
If he could do wonders for you you can politely ask him to wait till your 189 is done. 

That case officer who grants you the 457 after you already have your 189, on her lunch time will be like: 
"Oh I came across this weird applicant who applied for 189 and then after a few days applied for 457 and wants to complicate our jobs. 
Oh man the food in the cafeteria sucks, know what? Let him figure out what he wants and then may be, after a month, may be, we would decide about his case. Oh man I just brushed off my nail. ****."


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Explain your employer that with 189 you will be able to live in Australia permanently.
> 
> A question for you.
> What do you want? 457 or 189? Unless your boss has a very beautiful daughter or for some other shady reasons you're not able to explain the benefits of 189 over 457 to your boss, you should wait for the outcome to find out how exciting it will be. With 189 you get an extra benefit to change bosses at your will. More flexibility, more freedom.
> ...


I agree with Janneeyrre. Keep it simple and go with 189. It's not a complicated decision unless you want it to be.


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Good luck to you too mate. I too am awaiting PCC (which seems to be the most difficult part considering the way of working of Indian Police) and after I get my PCC, I can shoot all other documents along with PCC to the CO and expect a Grant soon
> 
> Best of luck to all for a smooth process and speedy Grant!
> 
> ...


I don't understand why it's so hard to get a PCC in india , I'm in hyderabad, india and I got my PCC in just one day. All I did is, went to the passport office , however , it took me 4 hours to get it though.


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

hmm.. my application status was downgraded from 'In Progress' to 'Application Received'. Whatever could that mean..

edit:

nvm looks like another system bug as all my uploads are all gone as well.


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

nagarjuna726 said:


> I don't understand why it's so hard to get a PCC in india , I'm in hyderabad, india and I got my PCC in just one day. All I did is, went to the passport office , however , it took me 4 hours to get it though.


If they have to come personally and check you at your address it will take sometime. May be that explains the complication.


----------



## harith27 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to this forum 

I am planning to apply for 190 . Have prepared the CDR 

Can anybody tell me how much its taking now for skill assessment by EA ?


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

CO assigned. Team GSM Adelaide. BA. Anybody with the same team? Everything ok for you folks?


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

Please do not use full name of the CO. Just initials are OK


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

When did you get an email from CO. Over the weekend just curious?


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> When did you get an email from CO. Over the weekend just curious?


Day before valentines.


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

harith27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum
> 
> ...


Dunno about CDR but washington accord will roughly take about 3 weeks.


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

Following doc has been asked by CO.
[brisbane.gsm.team34]

Could anyone please help me with this? what does this mean ?

Evidence of Character ( is this PCC)
National Police Clearance Certificate (what is national PCC)
Permanent Assessment


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

CO assigned on 15 Feb [brisbane.gsm.team34] and asked for most of the doc whcih I have already uploaded while lodging...on same day 15-Feb I have checked online attached doc was there.

BUT on 17-Feb(Today) when I am logging online app and checking for Doc status , I CAN NOT SEE ANY OF MY DOC. ALL ARE GONE and application status is also not showing "In Progress" it is showing one step backward. something like "lodging in progress" 

Don't know what is going on ? Why I am not able to see my all the uploaded Doc?


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

kemee said:


> CO assigned on 15 Feb [brisbane.gsm.team34] and asked for most of the doc whcih I have already uploaded while lodging...on same day 15-Feb I have checked online attached doc was there.
> 
> BUT on 17-Feb(Today) when I am logging online app and checking for Doc status , I CAN NOT SEE ANY OF MY DOC. ALL ARE GONE and application status is also not showing "In Progress" it is showing one step backward. something like "lodging in progress"
> 
> Don't know what is going on ? Why I am not able to see my all the uploaded Doc?


I think its just a system error. Try logging out and log in again. Even better if you can log out, clear your temporary internet files (cache) and then log in. 

I once had the same issue, and when I did the above it came back to normal.

Also since its weekend, DIAC might be doing maintenance work on their systems, that could be a reason as well.


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

kemee said:


> CO assigned on 15 Feb [brisbane.gsm.team34] and asked for most of the doc whcih I have already uploaded while lodging...on same day 15-Feb I have checked online attached doc was there.
> 
> BUT on 17-Feb(Today) when I am logging online app and checking for Doc status , I CAN NOT SEE ANY OF MY DOC. ALL ARE GONE and application status is also not showing "In Progress" it is showing one step backward. something like "lodging in progress"
> 
> Don't know what is going on ? Why I am not able to see my all the uploaded Doc?


It's problem with the system that CO cannot view the documents previously upload by you. Just resend the exact documents requested by your CO to his/her email and you will be fine.

The disappear of documents in your eVisa is just system glitch as answered by rajivp2008, don't worry.


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

kemee said:


> Following doc has been asked by CO.
> [brisbane.gsm.team34]
> 
> Could anyone please help me with this? what does this mean ?
> ...


(1) and (2) are both referred to PCC. If you have not been anywhere outside India then just send the PCC from your passport office. 
I don't know about (3), is that the exact word from your CO's document request letter?

BTW, when did you lodge your application? Please update your timeline for everyone's benefit.


----------



## harith27 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Dodoyos,

Thanks for the reply

My assessment will be done by Engineers Australia

do you have any idea about the time period they will take for skill assessment nowadays ?


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

Teevee said:


> (1) and (2) are both referred to PCC. If you have not been anywhere outside India then just send the PCC from your passport office.
> I don't know about (3), is that the exact word from your CO's document request letter?
> 
> BTW, when did you lodge your application? Please update your timeline for everyone's benefit.


lodge on 15th Dec 2012


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> I have planned to move in July 2013 to Adelaide, but of course depends on the VISA, though I would think that it should not take much time now.
> 
> Since I am from finance field, I guess it will be fine but have not checked anything about IT field so can not comment. Only thing I can say is that all of us have thought about moving to Oz and that is a big thing so we should all keep hope and take the plunge and see how it goes. I feel life teaches us to survive wherever we are. But ya take your decisions after you get the visa no hurries.
> 
> Good luck to all of us for the great move.



That's quite encouraging dude. Wish for the best.!!!


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Janneeyrre and Chandu. I would wait for the 189 than simply complicate the situation.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> In my knowledge few January 190 applicants also got CO and even grant. Things have been super fast for some people. It may depends on the priority.




Yes, the 190 visa is another priority group than the 189 visa ...


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

My status for health evidence is still stated as ´recommended`... even that I´ve been at the panel doctor nearly four weeks ago.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

@ IMSTAYING...

Exactly same happened with my Online EVisa application...Earlier i got worried but later i realized, they must be updating and maintaining their system due to which applicants are facing such situation...So ur not alone in this matter...


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> That's quite encouraging dude. Wish for the best.!!!


Hi fringe, what did the CO request from you? Good Luck with everything...Hope u get the grant soon!


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

harith27 said:


> Hi Dodoyos,
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> ...


Hi harith,
My assessment was done by Engineers Australia too but under the washington accord route & it took 3 weeks for them to reply. The other routes are the sydney accord (I think) & the CDR. Not sure about that timing though. Cheers


----------



## chalaa (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have lodged my 189 visa application on 15th dec 2012, today when i logged into my account, I can see that the status has been changed form "In progress" to "Recieved" but all my upload attachments are lost. I am not able to see any document. Please advise of the possible reasons?


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

chalaa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa application on 15th dec 2012, today when i logged into my account, I can see that the status has been changed form "In progress" to "Recieved" but all my upload attachments are lost. I am not able to see any document. Please advise of the possible reasons?


dont worry.. same thing with me..some maintenance is going on.. tomorrow everything would be ok.


----------



## chalaa (Nov 5, 2012)

chalaa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa application on 15th dec 2012, today when i logged into my account, I can see that the status has been changed form "In progress" to "Received" but all my upload attachments are lost. I am not able to see any document. Please advise of the possible reasons?


Its actually "Status: Application received", which actually is one step back. Also i havent recieved any email from CO  . I have checked my inbox and junk items. worried now


----------



## chalaa (Nov 5, 2012)

kemee said:


> dont worry.. same thing with me..some maintenance is going on.. tomorrow everything would be ok.


thanks kemee. but have you received any email from CO?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I had been assigned a CO 4 days back and have received an email from him today morning. He requested for some documents, although some are already uploaded on eVisa portal. I'd request members like _Ghostride_ (who've got their visa - :clap2, _superm, fringe123, findRaj_ (who are awaiting their grant) and others to please guide and help me.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delayed reply mate, don't know if this has already been answered or not, but below is my response:
1) Yes the documents are good enough. I uploaded Std 12 School Leaving Certificate in lieu of Birth Certificate.
2) You could share the documents in 2 mails or 1 single mail (after you receive the PCC). It would take same time, theoretically, as the CO would anyways have to wait for the PCC. However, I would personally go for emailing all the relevant docs right now (dropping a line about PCC) and then mailing the PCC as soon as it arrives. This may speed up the process.
3) No, the PCC doesn't have address details. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

rau26 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Many many congrates!!! See I told you that you will get ur grant b4 Monday!!
> Enjoy your time in India and celebrate it. God bless you my friend. !!


Yes mate, you were right. Thx for ur wishes. God bless you too


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hey Congrataes Ghost & Now Ride your PR of OZZZZZZZZZZ......
> 
> Wish u a gr8 time ahead and keep coming on this form for the queries......
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::juggle:lane:lane:


thx mate. Yes, I will indeed be on the forum (still have the forum app on my phone and will use it extensively once back in Sydney). 

Good Luck to you !!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

chalaa said:


> Its actually "Status: Application received", which actually is one step back. Also i havent recieved any email from CO  . I have checked my inbox and junk items. worried now


No worries mate.. 
This is a bug or something that happens regularly due to maintenance on their site!


----------



## clarke (Dec 14, 2012)

It is a regular system error. I'm also experiencing the issue. Don't worry mate.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

kemee said:


> Following doc has been asked by CO.
> [brisbane.gsm.team34]
> 
> Could anyone please help me with this? what does this mean ?
> ...



What do you mean by Permanent Assessment? 

Rest of the two, I mean first two were asked by my CO as well and I think my Indian PCC would be enough as I had not traveled outside India.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Thanks... for helping*

Dear friend, 

My net was down for a day and I was thrown out of communication. THANKS a lot 'findraj' for your response and guidance. This has indeed proved useful, usable as well as helpful 
I will come back with any more questions I may have.

Thanks again !




findraj said:


> 3. Form 80 has some questions which are confusing to me:
> (a) This is Ques. #4 of Form 80 :
> Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1 to enter Australia? -> The NO choice further asks - Write the number of the document you used to enter Australia. ;
> Question = I have never been to AUS. What shall I write in the additionally space when I choose 'NO'.
> ...


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi sandeep,
> I agree with the answers given by Findraj. Even I filled it same way. Best of luck.


Thanks for responding, sharing your experience and taking out the time to read my post.

Thank you again !


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

melbdream said:


> If they have to come personally and check you at your address it will take sometime. May be that explains the complication.


Partially one of the reason which makes PCC process cumbersome.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

nagarjuna726 said:


> I don't understand why it's so hard to get a PCC in india , I'm in hyderabad, india and I got my PCC in just one day. All I did is, went to the passport office , however , it took me 4 hours to get it though.


Hey buddy,

The answer is = you got lucky.

After I had my PCC request submitted with RPO (took me 3 hrs), the Police Station still hasn't received the address verification request. I went to the Police Station and they said that it generally takes a week to reach PCC request to them. After that they'll do the address verification and send back the report, which inherently implies that it would probably take another week to reach it back to RPO.

This whole process would certainly require follow-ups too, as I preemptively did a follow-up with local Police station for address verification and got to know about this complete story


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Guidance needed on FORM 80*

Dear Expats,

I have another question regarding FORM 80. Please help me find an answer to it:

*Situation*

Ques #17 in FORM 80
Your current residential address (this is the place where you currently live)
Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable as a residential address.
*SA* = I have filled in my permanent address i.e. Town A (pls see 'Facts to Consider' below for Town A reference).

Ques #46. in FORM 80
List, in chronological order, the addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia). You must account for every month/year. If you are unable to provide an address for any period of time please provide an explanation.
(If insufficient space, give details at Part J – Additional details)
*SA* = Confusion 

*Facts to consider*

Town A is my permanent address. This address is on my passport and I've lodged DIAC application with this address.
Town B is my current address, where I am living.

*Problem*
In Ques. 17 = I am filling in address of Town A and Ques. 46 asks for all addresses starting from the most recent address AND my most recent address is TOWN B. I also have to provide dates which is also a problem.

How should I handle the information for Ques. #17 or 46 or both ?

Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I have another question regarding FORM 80. Please help me find an answer to it:
> 
> ...


 You tell the truth considering form 80 is a security form and by lying on your application about your residential address as you have done us reason why your security checks will take so long. 

They are not trick questions, answer truthfully.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

before Town B - you had address of Town A or are there more address in between them?

If town A was 2nd last address - and your current job address(city) is near to Town A (so that it makes sense where you work, i.e. you can do up-down from town A) then you can ignore town B I believe.

Is there anything else binding you to town B?


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Ghostride. I hope that you can also guide me on my recent post regd. a question on FORM 80.

Thanks,
SA



Ghostride said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply mate, don't know if this has already been answered or not, but below is my response:
> 1) Yes the documents are good enough. I uploaded Std 12 School Leaving Certificate in lieu of Birth Certificate.
> 2) You could share the documents in 2 mails or 1 single mail (after you receive the PCC). It would take same time, theoretically, as the CO would anyways have to wait for the PCC. However, I would personally go for emailing all the relevant docs right now (dropping a line about PCC) and then mailing the PCC as soon as it arrives. This may speed up the process.
> 3) No, the PCC doesn't have address details.
> ...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

_shel said:


> You tell the truth considering form 80 is a security form and by lying on your application about your residential address as you have done us reason why your security checks will take so long.
> 
> They are not trick questions, answer truthfully.


Agree! Diac sees reason behind things as they are - so no issues in opening up with them..


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> before Town B - you had address of Town A or are there more address in between them?
> 
> If town A was 2nd last address - and your current job address(city) is near to Town A (so that it makes sense where you work, i.e. you can do up-down from town A) then you can ignore town B I believe.
> 
> Is there anything else binding you to town B?


1. Yes, there are more addresses in between them. It is in this way:

Town B = most recent. I am working and living here since 3 years.
Town C = 2nd last. I used to work there before Town B.
Town D = 3rd last. This is from where I did my Post-graduation and have spent 3 years there. Stayed here before Town C and B.
and Town A = 4th last. This is from where I did all my schooling and Graduation. It is my permanent address.

2. Town A and Town B are not so close that I can travel daily for work to Town B.

PS: My current company is in Town B and there is no office of their's in Town A.

To add, as of now I have to send FORM 80 to the CO.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

as suggested by Shel - honesty is the best policy.. but if you have already put a wrong address as current one - perhaps you may use rectification form or something..
@ Shel - guidance here please!


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

_shel said:


> You tell the truth considering form 80 is a security form and by lying on your application about your residential address as you have done us reason why your security checks will take so long.
> 
> They are not trick questions, answer truthfully.


Shel, can you please elaborate more a bit on your guidance. I totally agree with you on being truthful and I have no reason to hide anything. I just want to know what to do in such a situation when I've lodged my DIAC application with my permanent address (Town A) and have to answer regd. address in FORM 80.

Will DIAC treat this as a negative sign and reject my application though nothing is hidden or done wrongly - it's just I have lodged my application with my permanent address. Do I need to supply any correction form for this ?

However, I just want to make sure that I am not doing something which puts a question mark on CO's face, despite of every document being clean and clear.

I'm worried now.

Thanks,
SA


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

No they wont. Send back form 80 filled correctly and include the form for incorrect answers, one of the guys here can tell you what number the form is.

Your permanent or residential address is the address you live at now, the one where you go to bed each or most nights. 

It is not where your passport is registered or your mothers address even though it is still the 'family home' and where you grew up or somewhere you own but do not live in most of the time. 

The only exception to that would be if for instance you lived with your parents or wife and worked or studied away during the week but went 'home' to them and that house every weekend and holiday because it was more practical. 

When you fill in the form for incorrect answers just note you thought you had to give the address linked to the passport and were confused. 

They will be quite happy with that. Otherwise they would wonder why did this guy claim to live somewhere he does not. Being security checks they would think there may be some sinister reason and dig deeper taking a long time doing so only to find nothing at all. But in the mean time you would be waiting and waiting for your visa.


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

Mine's reverted to "Application Received" and removes all my uploads as well... 


Anyone else?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> No they wont. Send back form 80 filled correctly and include the form for incorrect answers, one of the guys here can tell you what number the form is.
> 
> Your permanent or residential address is the address you live at now, the one where you go to bed each or most nights.
> 
> ...


form 1023 is for incorrect answers


----------



## rashed-rahman (Feb 12, 2013)

bruvva74 said:


> Mine's reverted to "Application Received" and removes all my uploads as well...
> 
> 
> Anyone else?


This is due to system update/maintenance, check back later (next day) it should be ok.


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Helloss said:


> Any body who applied for PCC from Hyderabd ? Do we need to take appointment to go to PSK or can we walk in between 9-11am?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


I suppose we have take an appointment in prior. Also how long does it take for the PCC to arrive and could you tell me if i can take PCC in hyderabad as my passport address is in Chennai.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

No news yet... ?


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I called DIAC just now. My call was answered after 12 mins. I applied visa last Dec 18, 2012. As per the telephone officer, I have NOT been allocated CO yet, but already assigned to Team 7. He told me that I will be allocated a CO in the next "few" (but how long is "few"?) weeks. With regards to my medicals, he said that it still "processing" and can't give much information. I hope this small information may help others in this forum in terms of waiting.

Anyone assigned to Team 7 here? Do they process applications fast?



Regards,
Jay


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

superm said:


> No news yet... ?


Still waiting to get that mail, if I don't hear from my CO before Wednesday... I am going to drop him a mail on Wednesday asking him to confirm my medical results... Because that is the only thing I am waiting for....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I called DIAC just now. My call was answered after 12 mins. I applied visa last Dec 18, 2012. As per the telephone officer, I have NOT been allocated CO yet, but already assigned to Team 7. He told me that I will be allocated a CO in the next "few" (but how long is "few"?) weeks. With regards to my medicals, he said that it still "processing" and can't give much information. I hope this small information may help others in this forum in terms of waiting.
> 
> ...


Thanks for information.. hope you get CO soon!
Best of luck!


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I called DIAC just now. My call was answered after 12 mins. I applied visa last Dec 18, 2012. As per the telephone officer, I have NOT been allocated CO yet, but already assigned to Team 7. He told me that I will be allocated a CO in the next "few" (but how long is "few"?) weeks. With regards to my medicals, he said that it still "processing" and can't give much information. I hope this small information may help others in this forum in terms of waiting.
> 
> ...


Assigned to team 7 here. Lodged around the same time as yours and I got my CO assigned on 13th Feb. Tip: Wait patiently and get all the documents ready beforehand.


----------



## md11276 (Feb 18, 2013)

*CO has been assigned*

Hey All ,
I have been a silent observer /reader of this forum and must say it provides information worth thousands .. thanks everyone 

I just called DIAC and came to know that the CO has been assigned and they will contact me if anything is required, so the real game begins now!

oh yes , i applied on 17th Dec for 189


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

md11276 said:


> Hey All ,
> I have been a silent observer /reader of this forum and must say it provides information worth thousands .. thanks everyone
> 
> I just called DIAC and came to know that the CO has been assigned and they will contact me if anything is required, so the real game begins now!
> ...


Great news, hope you will hear from your CO soon. 

Did DIAC tell you on what date you were assigned with CO?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi fringe, what did the CO request from you? Good Luck with everything...Hope u get the grant soon!


Hi VVV,
Health evidence, Character evidence,Degree certificate, Dependent's Evidence of Functional English and Bio pages of passport.
Thanks a lot for the wishes. Wish you also a quick and smoothy grant.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

md11276 said:


> Hey All ,
> I have been a silent observer /reader of this forum and must say it provides information worth thousands .. thanks everyone
> 
> I just called DIAC and came to know that the CO has been assigned and they will contact me if anything is required, so the real game begins now!
> ...


congrats mayte... thanks for sharing! Best of luck


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

jefferson said:


> Assigned to team 7 here. Lodged around the same time as yours and I got my CO assigned on 13th Feb. Tip: Wait patiently and get all the documents ready beforehand.


All required documents are done nad uploaded, was taken care of my agent. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz to everyone who got COs...! All the best!


----------



## Helloss (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi
We are planning to go to PCC tomorrow. We contacted them by toll free number. Got information that we can go without appointment.
Will update the status tomorrow


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> My status for health evidence is still stated as ´recommended`... even that I´ve been at the panel doctor nearly four weeks ago.


Contact in the following address. Mention your TRN, DOB, Passport no, Name

Health Strategies and Coordination Section
Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)
Email: [email protected] Fax: +61 2 6264 1380


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

GermanNurse said:


> My status for health evidence is still stated as ´recommended`... even that I´ve been at the panel doctor nearly four weeks ago.


You can just call up DIAC and ask them the status of your medicals. The health strategies dept wasn't able to give me an accurate answer. So I called DIAC, gave them my details, and they checked my application and verified that my medicals have been received and cleared.


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi All,
CO got assigned to me I am really happy


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Just spoke with my CO.. She is waiting for my PCC..I dont have it, I will have to run after authorities once I reach home..


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> Hi All,
> CO got assigned to me I am really happy


Hi Sunil, can you please update your signature..when did you apply?


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

I got CO from Brisbane GSM Team 34 
I am not sure why they are asking the document againas i already uploaded there same


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> I got CO from Brisbane GSM Team 34
> I am not sure why they are asking the document againas i already uploaded there same


Hi Sunil, what are the docs he/she is asking?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

findraj said:


> Just spoke with my CO.. She is waiting for my PCC..I dont have it, I will have to run after authorities once I reach home..


Do they let you directly speak to the CO?


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi Sunil, what are the docs he/she is asking?


They have asked the same document I am not sure why

PCC
Education Qualification
Form 80 -- still pending from my side
Marriage Certificate
DOB
passport copy


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Do they let you directly speak to the CO?


She gave me her direct number when she requested my documentd, she is sweet and prefers phone communication I think.

She found my file within a minute.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> They have asked the same document I am not sure why
> 
> PCC
> Education Qualification
> ...


Sometimes they are not able to access some documents. Just mail docs to him/her ASAP. 
Congrats and best of luck.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> She gave me her direct number when she requested my documentd, she is sweet and prefers phone communication I think.
> 
> She found my file within a minute.


Great. Congrats. So now you know what is left. Once you get it you will get things done. It must be driving you crazy to get what's left knowing that making things fast is in your hands.  
Best of luck.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

All the best findraj! You are almost there


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Great. Congrats. So now you know what is left. Once you get it you will get things done. It must be driving you crazy to get what's left knowing that making things fast is in your hands.
> Best of luck.


Yes, actually I have been to different countries... So I have India PCC, US local and FBI PCC...I even have UK PCC I still need one more country's PCC..

Sometimes its a pain to obtain all of it...

Thank you for the wishes, hope I get my hands on them soon enough


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

VVV said:


> All the best findraj! You are almost there


Yes, I think so and than you for the wishes.! All the best to you too


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes, actually I have been to different countries... So I have India PCC, US local and FBI PCC...I even have UK PCC I still need one more country's PCC..
> 
> Sometimes its a pain to obtain all of it...
> 
> Thank you for the wishes, hope I get my hands on them soon enough


Ohh... So opposite to Don - you are behind 11 country's police ;-p


----------



## Helloss (Jan 30, 2013)

When will the status of documents change to "Received " state?
I have uploaded all docs except PCC and Medicals. But some are showing as "Received" and some are still in "Required" state.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Ohh... So opposite to Don - you are behind 11 country's police ;-p


lol


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

findraj said:


> She gave me her direct number when she requested my documentd, she is sweet and prefers phone communication I think.
> 
> She found my file within a minute.


Lucky you findraj.  All the best!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Lucky you findraj.  All the best!!


Thank you, same to you.....


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I called DIAC just now. My call was answered after 12 mins. I applied visa last Dec 18, 2012. As per the telephone officer, I have NOT been allocated CO yet, but already assigned to Team 7. He told me that I will be allocated a CO in the next "few" (but how long is "few"?) weeks. With regards to my medicals, he said that it still "processing" and can't give much information. I hope this small information may help others in this forum in terms of waiting.
> 
> ...


Hi Jay,
U have not mentioned anything about medicals in ur signature.... Have u already done it?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Superm, have you uploaded all the docs? I have uploaded everything except for Form 80....Still no news from a CO...perhaps someone is going through the stuff!


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

superm said:


> before Town B - you had address of Town A or are there more address in between them?
> 
> If town A was 2nd last address - and your current job address(city) is near to Town A (so that it makes sense where you work, i.e. you can do up-down from town A) then you can ignore town B I believe.
> 
> Is there anything else binding you to town B?


Hi mate,
U have done ur medicals at the same time as mine... Have u tried knowing the status of medicals?? If yes.. pls share ..


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks for information.. hope you get CO soon!
> Best of luck!


Hi mate,
U have done ur medicals at the same time as mine... Have u tried knowing the status of medicals?? If yes.. pls share ..


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

hey guys!!!!!
I have applied on 11dec. and still waiting for CO. I dont know how long should I wait. 
Dose calling immi helps or they just provide us the status of file.

I am confused.


----------



## Helloss (Jan 30, 2013)

*@Samuel04*

You can call to 1800-258-1800 (Toll Free) for information.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> hey guys!!!!!
> I have applied on 11dec. and still waiting for CO. I dont know how long should I wait.
> Dose calling immi helps or they just provide us the status of file.
> 
> I am confused.


Hi, I am sure you have a CO by now...Sometimes, COs do not contact immediately as they have to go through all the docs. If they need anything they will contact you, if not you might get a direct grant (if you have provided everything that is required). If you really want to find out, you can try calling DIAC...Good Luck! :clap2:


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

md11276 said:


> Hey All ,
> I have been a silent observer /reader of this forum and must say it provides information worth thousands .. thanks everyone
> 
> I just called DIAC and came to know that the CO has been assigned and they will contact me if anything is required, so the real game begins now!
> ...


Congratz on the CO! Did they tell when the CO was allocated? Let us know! Thanks  and Good Luck!


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

jefferson said:


> Assigned to team 7 here. Lodged around the same time as yours and I got my CO assigned on 13th Feb. Tip: Wait patiently and get all the documents ready beforehand.


Hi
I have also applied on 18th dec. From previous post it seems that first thry assign to team and later on it is assigned to officer and there can be few weeks delay in between. For my aplication most of the document status changed to received. Does it mean i have been assigned to team or officer. Any input for this?????


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Helloss said:


> *@Samuel04*
> 
> You can call to 1800-258-1800 (Toll Free) for information.


Thank you hellos..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> She gave me her direct number when she requested my documentd, she is sweet and prefers phone communication I think.
> 
> She found my file within a minute.


Cool Findraj... Get ur PCC and fly to OZ lane: Congrats.. ur Grant is in the air for you to catch it... hurry up mate


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

kinjalz said:


> Hi
> I have also applied on 18th dec. From previous post it seems that first thry assign to team and later on it is assigned to officer and there can be few weeks delay in between. For my aplication most of the document status changed to received. Does it mean i have been assigned to team or officer. Any input for this?????


Yes, it could mean someone is checking your docs...It also could mean just a system glitch...But most likely the former than latter...I applied on the 17th Dec and still no change in any docs...Infact I never had any change! Sigh!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> Superm, have you uploaded all the docs? I have uploaded everything except for Form 80....Still no news from a CO...perhaps someone is going through the stuff!


Yes I have uploaded everything. Including Form 80!
I would suggest you do it too - can save a cycle of CO asking you - you uploading - s/he checking!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> Hi mate,
> U have done ur medicals at the same time as mine... Have u tried knowing the status of medicals?? If yes.. pls share ..


Yes I wrote to GH - they confirmed its finalized. You can find how on medical status page of Migrate to Australia information place.

Did you contact your CO to know what's pending?
Best of luck!


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> Hi Jay,
> U have not mentioned anything about medicals in ur signature.... Have u already done it?


We did our actual medicals last Jan 4 then later on i called the clinic and they confirmed that they submitted the results last Jan 17. I still dont know the status of our medicals as the telephone officer do not know any information. He just gave a generic answer that it is still processing. I don't even lnow if it was referred. How will I get to know the status of my medical?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Medical Process*

Hi all,
Need some info. 
1. Who will receive the medicals once the clinic upload them? Is it CO or some other department? 
2. Who will check and finalize Meds?
3. What does it mean by _*received and its in the system*_?

I Don't have any idea of these as I went though an agent. Please advise...


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

VVV said:


> Yes, it could mean someone is checking your docs...It also could mean just a system glitch...But most likely the former than latter...I applied on the 17th Dec and still no change in any docs...Infact I never had any change! Sigh!


Ok.
Someone has replied on the forum itself that some officer updates the status in the system while others dont. If i have been assigned co then surely u have. Ur co may not be updating status while reviewing ur docs. Best of luck .... ...
And thanks for the answer....


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks a lot Shel for the elaborative reply. I will make the necessary amendments and fill FORM 80.




_shel said:


> No they wont. Send back form 80 filled correctly and include the form for incorrect answers, one of the guys here can tell you what number the form is.
> 
> Your permanent or residential address is the address you live at now, the one where you go to bed each or most nights.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

I had submitted my appln on Jan 5th. The status wan not clear and I received my Ack for my appln only last week. But I see that some Jan applicants have already got CO.

How do we know that a CO is alloted? Will they send a mail or will there will be any status change on the app page?


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> form 1023 is for incorrect answers


Thanks. It is so good of you sharing your knowledge


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

Shanki said:


> I had submitted my appln on Jan 5th. The status wan not clear and I received my Ack for my appln only last week. But I see that some Jan applicants have already got CO.
> 
> How do we know that a CO is alloted? Will they send a mail or will there will be any status change on the app page?


That took quite a while for you to get your Ack. I got mine on the same day. :|
As far as I know, COs are still being allocated to Dec applicants. The applicants from Jan you are talking about might be those who'd applied for 190. 

Anyways, if everything goes well, you should get your CO allocated within the next 10 weeks. As many have noticed before, your CO will contact you only if any further docs are required. Else, you will get your visa grant email.


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

dldmaniac said:


> That took quite a while for you to get your Ack. I got mine on the same day. :|
> As far as I know, COs are still being allocated to Dec applicants. The applicants from Jan you are talking about might be those who'd applied for 190.
> 
> Anyways, if everything goes well, you should get your CO allocated within the next 10 weeks. As many have noticed before, your CO will contact you only if any further docs are required. Else, you will get your visa grant email.


I could sense some activity in my appln last week. Earlier I was not able to attach documents for my wife and kid. But last week I was able to. 

e-health links got activated for them but mine is not working now. 
But I am yet to do medicals and PCC
So was wondering whether a CO will send a mail once allocated and then I can mail him/her requesting for such help and clarifications..

Btw, my waiting time now is into it's 7th week


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

dldmaniac said:


> That took quite a while for you to get your Ack. I got mine on the same day. :|
> As far as I know, COs are still being allocated to Dec applicants. The applicants from Jan you are talking about might be those who'd applied for 190.
> 
> Anyways, if everything goes well, you should get your CO allocated within the next 10 weeks. As many have noticed before, your CO will contact you only if any further docs are required. Else, you will get your visa grant email.


For me, I still have not received any acknowledgement. But i got my health id numbers via mail and have completed my medicals.


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

raaj said:


> For me, I still have not received any acknowledgement. But i got my health id numbers via mail and have completed my medicals.


How do you get health id numbers via mail?

So, can we do our health checkup only after getting that number?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi all,
> Need some info.
> 1. Who will receive the medicals once the clinic upload them? Is it CO or some other department?
> 2. Who will check and finalize Meds?
> ...


check this medical status page from the migrate to australia information place

Please comment if you still have questions.


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

Count me in guys. CO asked me for medicals and PCC both.


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

zqureshi said:


> Count me in guys. CO asked me for medicals and PCC both.


Congrats.. That was a very quick CO allocation!


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

zqureshi said:


> Count me in guys. CO asked me for medicals and PCC both.


U got CO only on 10 days? That is unbelievable. What is your occupation? Is your visa subclass 190?


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

Shanki said:


> How do you get health id numbers via mail?
> 
> So, can we do our health checkup only after getting that number?


there is no number called health id, it is the TRN No. you need, just call any of the panel doctors and give them your TRN No. and they will check and confirm you about the medical tests sometimes the trn is not available to the panel doctors because of technical glitch but that is rare your TRN no. is in the SUBJECT of the acknowledgement email you received after payment.

File No.-TRN No.- Last name, First name- IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received

hope that helps....


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> there is no number called health id, it is the TRN No. you need, just call any of the panel doctors and give them your TRN No. and they will check and confirm you about the medical tests sometimes the trn is not available to the panel doctors because of technical glitch but that is rare your TRN no. is in the SUBJECT of the acknowledgement email you received after payment.
> 
> File No.-TRN No.- Last name, First name- IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received
> 
> hope that helps....


 Einstein
health id is the number against which your health assessment is uploaded on eHealth. i never got any ack and my arrange health link got disappeared, so i sent the email to global health asking what to do. they replied with the IDs. TRN is same for all members in the files but health id is different. the eHealth system searches your details from TRN/Health ID/ one-more-internal-id (can't remember).


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> DIAC website updated 25 Jan stating allocation of CO within seven weeks for 189 applications


frnds, i applied on 5th jan, and my Co got alocated on 4th Feb..but i m for 190 visa..


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> frnds, i applied on 5th jan, and my Co got alocated on 4th Feb..but i m for 190 visa..


Standard timeline (within 5 weeks)......


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey Guys...

I have never noticed there is a thread of the January applicants also... so happy to see you guys here along with me as i have alos applied on 29th Jan 2013...

Lets wait together & my time line is there in my signature...........

we can do only waiting as this time december applicants are getting CO & Grant as well........


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Shanki said:


> How do you get health id numbers via mail?
> 
> So, can we do our health checkup only after getting that number?


Shanki, I am also in Chennai, and just did my medicals on 14th Feb at Apolo Heart center, I called then 2 days before tot ake the appointment, and reached thr with my passports( with child), diac letter with our details, form no 26 filled, form no 160 filled, and 4 passposrt size photos for each applicant alonwith 2 sets of xerox for passport bio pages they asked for..theytold me today that my medicals have been uploaded..my husband is the prime applicant but he hasnt yet completed his medicals..as he was out of the country,,its very simple but there are always many like us..so, it took me n my child for almost mrng 10 to aftrn 2..to complete everything..


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

superm said:


> check this medical status page from the migrate to australia information place
> 
> Please comment if you still have questions.


Thank a lot for the link superm.
Is that mean Medicals will receive by the Health group and will send the reports to CO once they are finalized? 
When I called my team the operator said it has been received. Mean Finalized or not?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hey Guys...
> 
> I have never noticed there is a thread of the January applicants also... so happy to see you guys here along with me as i have alos applied on 29th Jan 2013...
> 
> ...



Me waiting too..........:juggle:


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

raaj said:


> Einstein
> health id is the number against which your health assessment is uploaded on eHealth. i never got any ack and my arrange health link got disappeared, so i sent the email to global health asking what to do. they replied with the IDs. TRN is same for all members in the files but health id is different. the eHealth system searches your details from TRN/Health ID/ one-more-internal-id (can't remember).


What is the global health mail id?
Is it [email protected]?


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

Shanki said:


> What is the global health mail id?
> Is it [email protected]?


yes.
and the reply we got was something like :

SURNAME, Name
Health Request ID: 128XXXXXX
DOB: DD/MM/YYYY


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

I have applied on 16 Dec. I don’t receive any e-mail from DIAC. Anybody here lodged same date as mine and got any mail from CO?
__________________
*EOI: 189 (28 Sep) | Invited: 16 Nov | Lodged: 16 Dec | ACK: 16 Dec| PCC: Not yet | Medicals: Not yet | CO: ?? |E-Mail: No communication yet |Grant::ranger:*


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

DIAC is/has been allocation applications lodges around the same time you applied. So do not worry much, you will hear from CO if they want something from you. If all your documents were submitted, then you may not hear from them since they will be working on your file till grant.

However, if you really want to find out if CO has been allocated, you could call DIAC.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hey Guys...
> 
> I have never noticed there is a thread of the January applicants also... so happy to see you guys here along with me as i have alos applied on 29th Jan 2013...
> 
> ...


As you wait patiently for upto 10 weeks, you could consider doing medicals and PCC.


----------



## monu11 (Feb 18, 2013)

similar timeline to rajivp

let me knowif you get co


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

monu11 said:


> similar timeline to rajivp
> 
> let me knowif you get co


Join the club.. It will be helpful to everyone if you update your signature.. atleast copy and paste mine and edit accordingly


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

fringe, vvv or any other sri Lankans out there. For the Sri Lankan PCC what is the period of certification required? Is 5 years enough?


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

raaj said:


> Einstein
> health id is the number against which your health assessment is uploaded on eHealth. i never got any ack and my arrange health link got disappeared, so i sent the email to global health asking what to do. they replied with the IDs. TRN is same for all members in the files but health id is different. the eHealth system searches your details from TRN/Health ID/ one-more-internal-id (can't remember).


lol! sorry about your lodgement getting all weird check the quote below

"What do I need to do to make sure that a panel clinic can find my case in eHealth?
If you lodge an eVisa application and are in a country where eHealth is available, you can complete your health examinations fully electronically by selecting a clinic online and downloading the referral letter. When you complete this process, your case will automatically appear in the eHealth in box of the clinic that you selected – making processing easier for the clinic.
An alternative option is to download Form 26EH and/or Form 160EH when prompted by eVisa. These forms will have your basic details and Transaction Reference Number (TRN) automatically printed on them. The panel clinic can then search for your case using the TRN.
Note: If you choose not to select a clinic to attend within eVisa AND then do not download Form 26EH and/or Form 160EH, an eHealth clinic will not be able to locate your case in eHealth. Don’t forget to complete the full process online. The process will not work if you try to bring paper Forms 26 or 160 to a panel clinic with your TRN."

and the link
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/_pdf/ehealth-evisa-advice.pdf

food for thought


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Thank a lot for the link superm.
> Is that mean Medicals will receive by the Health group and will send the reports to CO once they are finalized?
> When I called my team the operator said it has been received. Mean Finalized or not?


they are finalized before CO gets assigned - who does that, not sure. But GH generally responds to queries.
Also, received does not really mean finalized. You may try mailing as mentioned in the link.
BOL!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> fringe, vvv or any other sri Lankans out there. For the Sri Lankan PCC what is the period of certification required? Is 5 years enough?


I took it for 10 years as my agent asked me. Please check with the police station in your area whether they have sent all the required information. My wife's PCC got stuck due to lack of information. Initially they have forgot to send some details.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

I was assigned CO today. Brisbane GSM Team 34


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

superm said:


> they are finalized before CO gets assigned - who does that, not sure. But GH generally responds to queries.
> Also, received does not really mean finalized. You may try mailing as mentioned in the link.
> BOL!


Thanks mate. Will drop an email.


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

fringe123 said:


> I took it for 10 years as my agent asked me. Please check with the police station in your area whether they have sent all the required information. My wife's PCC got stuck due to lack of information. They have forgot to send some details initially.


Thanks. Does it specify the time period on the certificate. Also how long did it take for you to get the certificate in hand. It has been two weeks now, but havent got it yet. May be its worth a chase through local police station.


----------



## monu11 (Feb 18, 2013)

rajivp2008 
Active Expat


Join Date: Jan 2013
Location: Colombo
Posts: 26
Rep Power: 0

6 likes received
4 likes given

Originally from srilanka. Expat in australia.

Quote:
Originally Posted by monu11 
similar timeline to rajivp

let me knowif you get co
Join the club.. It will be helpful to everyone if you update your signature.. atleast copy and paste mine and edit accordingly 

Similar timeline
monu11


__________________
221112 | IELTS: 15-09-12 | CPA Sub: 22-10-12 | CPA +Ass: 13-12-12 | EOI (65pts): Sub/Rec - 29.01.13/04.02.13 | Visa App/Ack: 05.02.13/06.02.13 | PCC: ?? | Med: 11.02.13 | CO:


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> Thanks. Does it specify the time period on the certificate. Also how long did it take for you to get the certificate in hand. It has been two weeks now, but havent got it yet. May be its worth a chase through local police station.


Yes they do. 
It will take 14-20 working days. You can call the HQ and check the status. Better to do it after 10 working days. Check with the local station too.


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> I was assigned CO today. Brisbane GSM Team 34


thanks for sharing, did you call or receive email from your CO?

It's good to see many 20th Dec applicant got CO assigned today


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

Teevee said:


> thanks for sharing, did you call or receive email from your CO?
> 
> It's good to see many 20th Dec applicant got CO assigned today


Hopefully there were not many applicants during the season time i.e. 24.12.12 - 01.01.13


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Thanks mate. Will drop an email.


Superm, I sent them email 2 weeks ago. Sadly no reply yet.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> I was assigned CO today. Brisbane GSM Team 34


Congrats buddy - thanks for sharing the info!
Keep us posted - Best of luck


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Superm, I sent them email 2 weeks ago. Sadly no reply yet.


yup that happens - there are people to whom they have not replied. I don't know how they chose who to reply and who not!
What all information you provided?


----------



## Spikes (Feb 17, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> I was assigned CO today. Brisbane GSM Team 34


Congrats!


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

superm said:


> yup that happens - there are people to whom they have not replied. I don't know how they chose who to reply and who not!
> What all information you provided?


Everything as per your page's instruction. Do you think I should email them again? Read somewhere in this post that they dont answer emails anymore but ask to refer to CO instead?


----------



## Spikes (Feb 17, 2013)

dodoyos said:


> Everything as per your page's instruction. Do you think I should email them again? Read somewhere in this post that they dont answer emails anymore but ask to refer to CO instead?


I mailed the last night and already had a positive response that my medicals have been finalised.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> I was assigned CO today. Brisbane GSM Team 34


Me too got Brisbane Team 34. What is the CO intials ? Mine is AM


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone has CO team 2?


----------



## mhaqs (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, CO Team 2 was assigned to me with a sad story.


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Spikes said:


> I mailed the last night and already had a positive response that my medicals have been finalised.


Wow! Thanks spikes. Will email them again!


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

mhaqs said:


> Yeah, CO Team 2 was assigned to me with a sad story.


Yeah i saw ur posts ... My CO mailed me after a month requesting for some documents... i send them on same day... its been three days so was curious....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Everything as per your page's instruction. Do you think I should email them again? Read somewhere in this post that they dont answer emails anymore but ask to refer to CO instead?


If they say - ask your CO - then its good; coz that would mean that you have CO.
Yes- you can mail them again.
I mailed them 2 times on span of 5 days - on 7th day I got reply of first mail and then further 2 days after that, got reply of 2nd mail.. !


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Yeah i saw ur posts ... My CO mailed me after a month requesting for some documents... i send them on same day... its been three days so was curious....


You have CO's number? call him/her on 4th/5th day!


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

superm said:


> If they say - ask your CO - then its good; coz that would mean that you have CO.
> Yes- you can mail them again.
> I mailed them 2 times on span of 5 days - on 7th day I got reply of first mail and then further 2 days after that, got reply of 2nd mail.. !


Cheers mate


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

superm said:


> You have CO's number? call him/her on 4th/5th day!


Thanks Superm.. Just wondering if there will be any problem if i call up CO directly? Since i have applied through Agent....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Thanks Superm.. Just wondering if there will be any problem if i call up CO directly? Since i have applied through Agent....


I don't think there would be any problem.. there are people who have called DIAC directly, who had agents so CO should be no different as you are the main applicant, its just that you are taking help from agent, but that should not stop you from following up on 'your' case.. I would ask other seniors to add their comments though!


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> I was assigned CO today. Brisbane GSM Team 34


Hi V Yadav,

first of all congratulations for having a CO!:clap2:

Have you got any e-mail from CO or you came to by make a phone call to DIAC?

Thanks

__________________
EOI: 189 (28 Sep) | Invited: 16 Nov | Lodged: 16 Dec | ACK: 16 Dec| PCC: Not yet | Medicals: Not yet | CO: ?? |E-Mail: No communication yet |Grant:


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> lol! sorry about your lodgement getting all weird check the quote below
> 
> "What do I need to do to make sure that a panel clinic can find my case in eHealth?
> If you lodge an eVisa application and are in a country where eHealth is available, you can complete your health examinations fully electronically by selecting a clinic online and downloading the referral letter. When you complete this process, your case will automatically appear in the eHealth in box of the clinic that you selected – making processing easier for the clinic.
> ...


didn't work for me. some issue was there in the eVisa system and it caused the most weird things 

see the response from health strategies :


Hello FirstName, 

I have manually created your records within eHealth. Please provide the below information to the panel clinic to enable your records to be processed electronically: 



SURNAME, Firstname
Health Request ID: 128XXXXXX
DOB: dd/m/yyyy


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> Thanks. Does it specify the time period on the certificate. Also how long did it take for you to get the certificate in hand. It has been two weeks now, but havent got it yet. May be its worth a chase through local police station.


The final PCC mentions that you have been cleared from xx/xx/2003 to xx/xx/2013. Ten years basically...It takes about three weeks usually...You can call the police headquarters and mention your reference number and inquire...If there are many addresses it takes some time...Good Luck!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi V Yadav, Congratz on the CO! What are the docs the CO requested? Did they mail you or did you call DIAC and find out? All the best!


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Contact in the following address. Mention your TRN, DOB, Passport no, Name
> 
> Health Strategies and Coordination Section
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)
> Email: [email protected] Fax: +61 2 6264 1380


Thank you!!
DOB is short for?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Very Very silent Monday... hope Tuesday bring some more luck


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I am filling my form 80 Now
Point 37 Details of proposed arrival in Australia ?
I am plaing to travel by Next Year some where Feb'14
If I specify this much Gap Would it cause any risk to my grant ?


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Me waiting too..........:juggle:


U will get your visa bit early as compared to me as 190 is getting the case office in 20-30 days time and for 189 its almost 55-60 days these days..

happy waiting............

But seriously its killing...........


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

raaj said:


> didn't work for me. some issue was there in the eVisa system and it caused the most weird things
> 
> see the response from health strategies :
> 
> ...


doesnt mean it wont work for anyone else, I guess i was Einstein and lucky enough to save some time over meds


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

tenten said:


> As you wait patiently for upto 10 weeks, you could consider doing medicals and PCC.


Hi tenten........

no other option except waiting..........

Happy Waiting........:clap2::clap2::clap2::focus: to work........


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am filling my form 80 Now
> Point 37 Details of proposed arrival in Australia ?
> ...


Better still, you could leave it blank. No harm done. You are applying for a visa that takes a while to get and you would not be expected to know when/ if you will get it, let alone have concrete travel plans by now. If you were applying for a tourist/visitors visa the situation would be different.


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Thank you!!
> DOB is short for?


Date Of Birth


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi tenten........
> 
> no other option except waiting..........
> 
> Happy Waiting........:clap2::clap2::clap2::focus: to work........


lol. thanks

Why don't you consider doing your medicals and PCC? Your signature suggests you are still to do these.


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

tenten said:


> Better still, you could leave it blank. No harm done. You are applying for a visa that takes a while to get and you would not be expected to know when/ if you will get it, let alone have concrete travel plans by now. If you were applying for a tourist/visitors visa the situation would be different.


Hi Tenten,
Thanks


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

tenten said:


> lol. thanks
> 
> Why don't you consider doing your medicals and PCC? Your signature suggests you are still to do these.



Hi tenten..

i have gone through my & my wife's PCC on 11th feb & just updated my signature......

For Medical my agent suggested that wait for the CO & after that i can go for medical along with my wife...

Suggest me how we can go for Medical .......


----------



## akazemis (Feb 3, 2012)

Eventually my file has been allocated to case officer 
He's asked for :
-Evidence of dependency to applicant for my mother-in-law. She is about 68 and she's devorced for about 20yrs and my wife is her only child. we've lived in same the household for last 5 years.
I've translated her divorce certificate and birth certificate as evidence but What kind of other evidence should I provide for CO?

- Evidence of income for 8 years to prove my 8 yrs of work experience.
I have social security evidence for 6yrs and 9 months. but before that period I have no evidence except bank statement of an account in which I deposited money for getting mortgage to buy a house. I also have some payslips (each for 1 month) . What other evidences should I provide because for some periods I have almost no evidence but my employer is available for check. What do u guys recommend ?


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

akazemis said:


> Eventually my file has been allocated to case officer
> He's asked for :
> -Evidence of dependency to applicant for my mother-in-law. She is about 68 and she's devorced for about 20yrs and my wife is her only child. we've lived in same the household for last 5 years.
> I've translated her divorce certificate and birth certificate as evidence but What kind of other evidence should I provide for CO?
> ...


When did you apply??


----------



## akazemis (Feb 3, 2012)

sudip63 said:


> When did you apply??


Its in my signature : 13 Dec 2012


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

akazemis said:


> Eventually my file has been allocated to case officer
> He's asked for :
> -Evidence of dependency to applicant for my mother-in-law. She is about 68 and she's devorced for about 20yrs and my wife is her only child. we've lived in same the household for last 5 years.
> I've translated her divorce certificate and birth certificate as evidence but What kind of other evidence should I provide for CO?
> ...


 You need to provide evidence that she lives in your house. Tax documents, bank statements, bills any thing official addressed to her at your address.

You need to provide evidence of dependence, her bank and savings accounts statements for over a year proving she has no income. 
Evidence of things you provide for example is she on your health, car or life insurance.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi all...
My smpathies is with everybody who will have to wait long for getting CO allocated as You are not alone...I am here too...


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

permutation said:


> Date Of Birth


ahhh of course ... silly me


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi tenten..
> 
> i have gone through my & my wife's PCC on 11th feb & just updated my signature......
> 
> ...


If you are going through an agent, i guess you do not have access to your online application. You will have to log in and 'organise a health assessment' using an online link on your online application. Depending on whether you have eHealth enabled clinics in the country you currently reside in, you will select the clinic of choice online or print out the paper heath forms.

I am guessing only your agent can do these since they have the password to your account. 

Any particular reason given by agent as to why s/he suggests you wait till CO allocation?

Benefit of doing it now is saving time. It will take time to get medicals cleared if they are referred. If you were to do it now, you would have both clocks, so to speak (meds and CO allocation) counting down, meaning by the time CO is allocated, your meds have already moved a significant pace on the long queue.


----------



## akazemis (Feb 3, 2012)

_shel said:


> You need to provide evidence that she lives in your house. Tax documents, bank statements, bills any thing official addressed to her at your address.
> 
> You need to provide evidence of dependence, her bank and savings accounts statements for over a year proving she has no income.
> Evidence of things you provide for example is she on your health, car or life insurance.


Thanx alot.


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

rashed-rahman said:


> This is due to system update/maintenance, check back later (next day) it should be ok.


Thanks Rashed - looking fine again today


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

Off for our meds tomorrow. Will let everybody know how the day goes, experiences etc.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

bruvva74 said:


> Off for our meds tomorrow. Will let everybody know how the day goes, experiences etc.


You've got 9 across the board in IELTS. commendable that !!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> You've got 9 across the board in IELTS. commendable that !!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Thanks! I'd bloomin hope so considering I'm English by origin! Got to admit, though whilst feeling comfortable whilst doing the tests I was still nervous that I had missed the point on something - especially written and speaking!


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi,

Spoke to Diac just 5 minutes back. The operator said that my application has been assigned to a Team last week and I may expect a CO by next week. No CO is allocated to my case yet. 

Sim


----------



## ck128 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Folks, quick question. I have recently emailed EHealth to check on the status of my medicals. I was informed on Jan 23rd that they were cleared to the permanent standard. I have just called up Diac to check the progress of my visa and whether my health results had been received. I got the following into my inbox after the call. 
"Your case officer is currently awaiting the finalization of these medical examinations. When your case officer has received these results they will contact you if they require additional information/documents to assist in the processing of your visa application."
Is it me or does this contradict the information provided by EHealth? Any thoughts? Anyone have any experience of KS from Adelaide Team 4?

App/Ack Dec 6th. CO document request Feb 5th (KS Adelaide Team 4). Docs returned Feb 5th.


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello Guys,
Just called DIAC and operator informed that CO has been assigned. So, it looks like CO has been assigned for all applicant who lodge around 20 Dec. 
Good luck to everyone!!!
Cheers,
Saroj


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Just rang DIAC, had CO allocated on the 15th of February... I applied on the 17th of Dec... Anybody experienced team 7?


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

fdaus_garden said:


> Just rang DIAC, had CO allocated on the 15th of February... I applied on the 17th of Dec... Anybody experienced team 7?


Thanks for sharing. Wish you a speedy grant mate.


----------



## vajahat (Feb 11, 2013)

guys,

what is the procedure to remove a dependent non-migrating family member from the application

-
vs


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

sim_bangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> Spoke to Diac just 5 minutes back. The operator said that my application has been assigned to a Team last week and I may expect a CO by next week. No CO is allocated to my case yet.
> 
> Sim


Darn. What about the job that you are supposed to join in Sydney? Are they still going to wait?


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Hello Guys,
> Just called DIAC and operator informed that CO has been assigned. So, it looks like CO has been assigned for all applicant who lodge around 20 Dec.
> Good luck to everyone!!!
> Cheers,
> Saroj


That's called start of a goooooood day. Very nice to see more posts talking about "got-a-CO-allocated". Looks like the things are now moving at a faster pace. We all wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## vajahat (Feb 11, 2013)

guys just called DIAC. have been assigned to team 2 on the 14th of feb. anyone assigned from the same team.
ack=17.12.13
-
vs


----------



## iblue (Dec 16, 2012)

Granted PR today. Location: Australia. Timeline : Points: 60; EOI Submitted: 3 Dec ;Invited: 17; Dec; Applied: 17 Dec; Documents uploaded: 17 Dec; Medicals/PCC: Nov 2011 (for 485 Skilled Graduate Visa); Grant: 19 Feb; Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

vajahat said:


> guys just called DIAC. have been assigned to team 2 on the 14th of feb. anyone assigned from the same team.
> ack=17.12.13
> -
> vs


assigned team or co too?


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

Have any of you 189s with CO from recent days see changes in eVisa portal document status?

I have not called diac but also do not see any changes in the eVisa...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

congrats for co and grant


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

iblue said:


> Granted PR today. Location: Australia. Timeline : Points: 60; EOI Submitted: 3 Dec ;Invited: 17; Dec; Applied: 17 Dec; Documents uploaded: 17 Dec; Medicals/PCC: Nov 2011 (for 485 Skilled Graduate Visa); Grant: 19 Feb; Thanks everyone for the help.


Congratulation mate, that was a very quick grant. You are the first Dec 17th applicant I know that reports of a grant. Enjoy!

Btw, was any of your document status changed?


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

I thought to pass you a note.

I have called up DIAC to check about the allocation of CO and the executive confirmed that a CO has been allocated to my application 4 days ago ( may be on 15th i think she did not mention any date of Allocation )...I have lodged on 17th Dec 2012.

i asked her about the Team and Name of the CO...She said ' A CO from team 4 is reviewing your Application and will get back to you if any other documents required..."
As far as I have gathered details from all of you, I have front loaded all the Documents (including a Form 80 as well)...
let us see how soon the CO review and respond me..
I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting on the queue ...I know how painful it is


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

ManojLenka said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I thought to pass you a note.
> 
> ...


if you have all the documents ready then you may get a straight grant, goodluck mate


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

Teevee said:


> if you have all the documents ready then you may get a straight grant, goodluck mate


Thanks mate , let us see how it goes...Although I am hopeful of that , not sure how the COs verify things...


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Guys, I called up DIAC today at +61 1300 364 613
, 4.30 AM IST. Waited for 20 minutes before I could speak to an operator.

The operator confirmed that I have been allocated a CO on Feb 14. I have front loaded all documents and my medicals have been finalised as per mail from health strategy. Have not front loaded Form 80 though.

Congrats for all who got CO and grant..

By the way I called from Skype. Call charges were like 0.20$ per minute


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Hi Guys, I called up DIAC today at +61 1300 364 613
> , 4.30 AM IST. Waited for 20 minutes before I could speak to an operator.
> 
> The operator confirmed that I have been allocated a CO on Feb 14. I have front loaded all documents and my medicals have been finalised as per mail from health strategy. Have not front loaded Form 80 though.
> ...


hey congrats.. can you tell which skype pack did you buy as DIAC number comes under premium.
Also can you tell what was the time of your visa application on 17th?


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I submitted my application for 189 visa on 24th Jan and front loaded PCC and Meds. Now waiting for CO

Good Luck for you all!!!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz iblue on your grant! Also, good luck to everyone with CO's


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi

Few minutes back, I called to DIAC and they told me my CO has been assigned and they will contact with me if any Doc is required. But I am confused that no status has updated in my eVISA (Like documnets - required) ??? I applied on 13th Dec 2012 for 189. Any idea ?


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi
> 
> Few minutes back, I called to DIAC and they told me my CO has been assigned and they will contact with me if any Doc is required. But I am confused that no status has updated in my eVISA (Like documnets - required) ??? I applied on 13th Dec 2012 for 189. Any idea ?


If any document is required CO will send the list of docs in a pdf file and same you can see as requested in eVisa too...

Once you submit those to your CO via Email... the requested status changes to "Received" and the date they received on...

Hope this info helps you...


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi
> 
> Few minutes back, I called to DIAC and they told me my CO has been assigned and they will contact with me if any Doc is required. But I am confused that no status has updated in my eVISA (Like documnets - required) ??? I applied on 13th Dec 2012 for 189. Any idea ?


Hi mirza, well there is no status change in my eVISA appl either...it says "required". Apparently some COs update the status and some don't. So, don't worry about that...Specially, if DIAC confirmed that you have a CO! Good Luck!


----------



## vajahat (Feb 11, 2013)

superm said:


> assigned team or co too?


CO also assigned. initials MC
-
Vajahat


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Thanks for the reply Ghostride. I hope that you can also guide me on my recent post regd. a question on FORM 80.
> 
> Thanks,
> SA


Hey mate, sorry again, if m too late in replying this. But I agree with _shel & others. Believe me, the outcome or the processing of ur application doesn't at all depend on anything than your claims. In Oz, no one even pays attention as to whether you have 1 addresses or 10 (its pretty normal here in Aus as well for people to keep changing rentals). 
Your permanent address is required by them in case of some ultra necessary correspondence, if you are not found on the current address. Its not a biggee or a dictating factor for processing. Try to keep it simple, and the best way to keep it simple is not to lie at all - that way you don't have to remember anything other than the truth !

Hope this helps


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

md11276 said:


> Hey All ,
> I have been a silent observer /reader of this forum and must say it provides information worth thousands .. thanks everyone
> 
> I just called DIAC and came to know that the CO has been assigned and they will contact me if anything is required, so the real game begins now!
> ...


Good Luck mate  Your right, the real waiting game begins now - shouldn't be long before your CO contacts you, so sit tight.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi VVV,
> Health evidence, Character evidence,Degree certificate, Dependent's Evidence of Functional English and Bio pages of passport.
> Thanks a lot for the wishes. Wish you also a quick and smoothy grant.


good luck mate. Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> If any document is required CO will send the list of docs in a pdf file and same you can see as requested in eVisa too...
> 
> Once you submit those to your CO via Email... the requested status changes to "Received" and the date they received on...
> 
> Hope this info helps you...


Thank You for your advise


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

ck128 said:


> Hi Folks, quick question. I have recently emailed EHealth to check on the status of my medicals. I was informed on Jan 23rd that they were cleared to the permanent standard. I have just called up Diac to check the progress of my visa and whether my health results had been received. I got the following into my inbox after the call.
> "Your case officer is currently awaiting the finalization of these medical examinations. When your case officer has received these results they will contact you if they require additional information/documents to assist in the processing of your visa application."
> Is it me or does this contradict the information provided by EHealth? Any thoughts? Anyone have any experience of KS from Adelaide Team 4?
> 
> App/Ack Dec 6th. CO document request Feb 5th (KS Adelaide Team 4). Docs returned Feb 5th.



I had mailed twice.. Did not got any reply.. only the standard one that you should direct your query to CO...

I provided them which TRN number, Passport number, DOB, and Name..


How do you guys get reply from them ?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> I got CO from Brisbane GSM Team 34
> I am not sure why they are asking the document againas i already uploaded there same


come on mate, this should not be a biggie. By now, you ought to know (by reading this forum) that this is very normal. When I received a similar email (I posted about this as well), I wasn't fussed at all. 

Just give them what they want, they'll give you what you want (THE GRANT!!!). Good Luck.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi mirza, well there is no status change in my eVISA appl either...it says "required". Apparently some COs update the status and some don't. So, don't worry about that...Specially, if DIAC confirmed that you have a CO! Good Luck!


Thank you brother


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> She gave me her direct number when she requested my documentd, she is sweet and prefers phone communication I think.
> 
> She found my file within a minute.


Ohhhh, she finds you to be soooo sweettttt tooo !!!! Lolzzz Get that PCC in a hurry.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I had mailed twice.. Did not got any reply.. only the standard one that you should direct your query to CO...
> 
> I provided them which TRN number, Passport number, DOB, and Name..
> 
> ...


If you have a CO then they wouldn't ans your Question - you would have to ask your CO that!
Best of luck!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats iblue... So good start of the day... We can see lot of CO assigned and a grant as well...

DIAC...Give us some more grants...


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

ManojLenka said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I thought to pass you a note.
> 
> ...


pls update ur timeline in your signature


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Ohhhh, she finds you to be soooo sweettttt tooo !!!! Lolzzz Get that PCC in a hurry.


hey Rider - how's life after Grant?
I soo wanna be on that side soon..


----------



## monu11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi 
The online skillselect application shows in the attach documents sections for my 7 year old son as character certificate and english requirements required??
Are these documents - police check and english ability required for a child??

Any information on this please???


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

vajahat said:


> guys just called DIAC. have been assigned to team 2 on the 14th of feb. anyone assigned from the same team.
> ack=17.12.13
> -
> vs


pls update ur timeline in your signature section


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

monu11 said:


> Hi
> The online skillselect application shows in the attach documents sections for my 7 year old son as character certificate and english requirements required??
> Are these documents - police check and english ability required for a child??
> 
> Any information on this please???


character thing is not required for sure - And I dont believe that English proof makes any sense either!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Ohhhh, she finds you to be soooo sweettttt tooo !!!! Lolzzz Get that PCC in a hurry.


Right! Lol


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> hey guys!!!!!
> I have applied on 11dec. and still waiting for CO. I dont know how long should I wait.
> Dose calling immi helps or they just provide us the status of file.
> 
> I am confused.


Yes calling the IMMI does help, in the sense that they track down the status of ur application accurately to you. However, if you are looking them to allot you a CO in accordance to your request, then sorry they wont be able to help you.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> If you have a CO then they wouldn't ans your Question - you would have to ask your CO that!
> Best of luck!



I actually mailed then on 8th Feb when I did not had a CO and then yesterday again... but same reply


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I actually mailed then on 8th Feb when I did not had a CO and then yesterday again... but same reply


Dont worry, you are next in line. I wouldnt mail them again and again..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Dont worry, you are next in line. I wouldnt mail them again and again..


Yeah... but before me.. Its ur turn mate...


I still have a long way to go... Still waiting for the CO's mail... She actually asked me in his first mail that I should confirm him that I want to add both my parents as dependents... She thought I might have mistakenly added them as migrating dependent instead of non-migrating...

I clarified this to him yesterday... Now waiting for him to ask for documents... This wait is surely killing... I want my grant before 1st week of May... and if medicals get referred then time would not be on my side...


lets see whats store in my fate... everything is gona be good... All is Well...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Yeah... but before me.. Its ur turn mate...
> 
> 
> I still have a long way to go... Still waiting for the CO's mail... She actually asked me in his first mail that I should confirm him that I want to add both my parents as dependents... She thought I might have mistakenly added them as migrating dependent instead of non-migrating...
> ...


Yes , dont worry.. 1st may is a long way to go and I am sure GH will find out some way to clear backlog even if they get referred.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Yeah... but before me.. Its ur turn mate...
> 
> 
> I still have a long way to go... Still waiting for the CO's mail... She actually asked me in his first mail that I should confirm him that I want to add both my parents as dependents... She thought I might have mistakenly added them as migrating dependent instead of non-migrating...
> ...


Hi timus, surely you will get the grant before May...don't worry...All the very best


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi all,
> Need some info.
> 1. Who will receive the medicals once the clinic upload them? Is it CO or some other department?
> 2. Who will check and finalize Meds?
> ...


Medicals are recived by Health strategies. According to what they say 75% of them are finalized on the system and the rest of 25% which needs human interaction t sort out are finalised within 48 hours. If serious condifitions are present that need referral to MOC then those are sent to MOC for further investigations. Generally they say the results are recived and recorded in the system. To me when I wrote to health strategies they said "Results are received, recorded and finalized in th DIAC's visa processing system" so I assumed they are finalized


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

All my attachments in the web portal appeared back...


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> Thanks. Does it specify the time period on the certificate. Also how long did it take for you to get the certificate in hand. It has been two weeks now, but havent got it yet. May be its worth a chase through local police station.


How many police stations in total did you mention in the application? 

Generally they send radio messages to all police stations mentioned in the application by the next day. Then they send a set of documents to them. Then onkly a police cop will attend to the address and check. Ours took almost 3 weeks. So better to visit the individual police stations and check until the confirm saying they have sent back the details to HQ.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Medicals are recived by Health strategies. According to what they say 75% of them are finalized on the system and the rest of 25% which needs human interaction t sort out are finalised within 48 hours. If serious condifitions are present that need referral to MOC then those are sent to MOC for further investigations. Generally they say the results are recived and recorded in the system. To me when I wrote to health strategies they said "Results are received, recorded and finalized in th DIAC's visa processing system" so I assumed they are finalized



Wow so your medicals are finalized? that's great news!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi timus, surely you will get the grant before May...don't worry...All the very best



Thanks VVV for your good words.... We guys are in the same boat withe similar timelines.... All my wishes with you too... All is Well


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

I lost my patience and callled DIAC....I am at work and cannot use skype...I ended up using my phone (no skype) and held up for 30 mins until my phone battery died and there was no answer..The cost is a real killer..I will try calling again perhaps using skype tomorrow or sometime.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes , dont worry.. 1st may is a long way to go and I am sure GH will find out some way to clear backlog even if they get referred.


Thanks findraj... Good luck for your pending PCC...


All is well


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Medicals are recived by Health strategies. According to what they say 75% of them are finalized on the system and the rest of 25% which needs human interaction t sort out are finalised within 48 hours. If serious condifitions are present that need referral to MOC then those are sent to MOC for further investigations. Generally they say the results are recived and recorded in the system. To me when I wrote to health strategies they said "Results are received, recorded and finalized in th DIAC's visa processing system" so I assumed they are finalized


That's a gr8 new.. So from now anytime you might receive the Grant Mail.. :clap2:


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Yeah i saw ur posts ... My CO mailed me after a month requesting for some documents... i send them on same day... its been three days so was curious....



Hi. Why don't you call up the CO on direct line. A candidate him/herself can always contact the CO, no issues at all. After all, you are allowed to be worried for your application. 
It was a similar case when I applied for TR (485) application. The CO had asked my agent for some documents on 2nd Jan and the agent did not even tell me or respond to this. I only came to know myself when I visited the DIAC office for Bridging visa on 2nd Feb. So, always be in charge of your application (no offence intended to any agents, they are always the nice guys ) !!!


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

superm said:


> yup that happens - there are people to whom they have not replied. I don't know how they chose who to reply and who not!
> What all information you provided?


They dont seem to respond confirming finalizations anymore unless you write to them about a technical difficulty in uploading and all. I wrote and got a response in two days as we had a technical problem in uploading the medicals and in the response as a bonus they mentioned the results were recived, recorded and finalizd in the DIAC's visa processing system. So I guess that means medicals wre finalized.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> Spoke to Diac just 5 minutes back. The operator said that my application has been assigned to a Team last week and I may expect a CO by next week. No CO is allocated to my case yet.
> 
> Sim


That is sad . Seems to me that while some teams are quick on alloting COs to particular cases, others are not. Anyways, wish you a very quick CO and ultra speedy grant.

BTW which team have u been allocated to ?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

iblue said:


> Granted PR today. Location: Australia. Timeline : Points: 60; EOI Submitted: 3 Dec ;Invited: 17; Dec; Applied: 17 Dec; Documents uploaded: 17 Dec; Medicals/PCC: Nov 2011 (for 485 Skilled Graduate Visa); Grant: 19 Feb; Thanks everyone for the help.


Many congratulations mate. Enjoy your grant !!!!


----------



## bprabu (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi friends,

I am with Team 33 and my CO initial is BG. I applied on 9 th Dec 2012. 
Is there anyone from same CO?

It seams this team is doing physical verification at applicants office.

So far no one has come for verification at my office. Is the verification mandatory? Anyone got their grant without verification? 

Any info on this much appreciated.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Spikes said:


> I mailed the last night and already had a positive response that my medicals have been finalised.


How did they stated it? Would you mind sharing the response. To me they stated.

"The upload of your medical results was successfult; and the results have been recorded and finalized in the DIAC's visa processing system". 

Confusing as ever.


----------



## vajahat (Feb 11, 2013)

hi guys,

anyone assigned to team 4 MC??

Also can someone tell me how can i remove a non-migrating dependent (no-longer financially dependent) from my application??

-
VS


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

ManojLenka said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I thought to pass you a note.
> 
> ...


Good Luck mate. You may see a direct GRANT if they have received all the documents already.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> hey congrats.. can you tell which skype pack did you buy as DIAC number comes under premium.
> Also can you tell what was the time of your visa application on 17th?


Hey superm, when are you planning to call them man ? You must have been surely assigned a CO by now. CALL them and spread the good news !!!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi
> 
> Few minutes back, I called to DIAC and they told me my CO has been assigned and they will contact with me if any Doc is required. But I am confused that no status has updated in my eVISA (Like documnets - required) ??? I applied on 13th Dec 2012 for 189. Any idea ?


The document statuses are in no way reflective of CO's actions. So do not bank on the statuses to see the processing of your application. In my case, until I received my grant the status was all the same. None changed to received.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

ck128 said:


> Hi Folks, quick question. I have recently emailed EHealth to check on the status of my medicals. I was informed on Jan 23rd that they were cleared to the permanent standard. I have just called up Diac to check the progress of my visa and whether my health results had been received. I got the following into my inbox after the call.
> "Your case officer is currently awaiting the finalization of these medical examinations. When your case officer has received these results they will contact you if they require additional information/documents to assist in the processing of your visa application."
> Is it me or does this contradict the information provided by EHealth? Any thoughts? Anyone have any experience of KS from Adelaide Team 4?
> 
> App/Ack Dec 6th. CO document request Feb 5th (KS Adelaide Team 4). Docs returned Feb 5th.


That is scary. Why dont you write to your CO on top of the reply you received from ehealth and inquire about the status of the application? That way CO ould see the response you have received from ehealth.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> hey Rider - how's life after Grant?
> I soo wanna be on that side soon..


Yeah, its cool. Enabled me to enjoy my trip thoroughly. I know its funny but I check my Grant letter twice daily, just to get it sinked in  .
You too will be soon on the same side. You should be seeing your GRANT this month itself.  Good Luck mate.


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

superm said:


> hey congrats.. can you tell which skype pack did you buy as DIAC number comes under premium.
> Also can you tell what was the time of your visa application on 17th?


Dude, just login to skype and buy some skype credit.

There are credits available for 10$, 15, 25$..

You can use it to call any country..Let me know in case you need more info

Costs for calling DIAC is 0.20$ per minute, if you recharge for 10$ it should be more than enough..


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

monu11 said:


> Hi
> The online skillselect application shows in the attach documents sections for my 7 year old son as character certificate and english requirements required??
> Are these documents - police check and english ability required for a child??
> 
> Any information on this please???


As far as I know, a character certificate might be required. But definitely, no english proficiency would be required.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hey superm, when are you planning to call them man ? You must have been surely assigned a CO by now. CALL them and spread the good news !!!


Man.. I was kinda dependent on my brother to give them a call. He's in Oz. But he's quite busy at work.. and office timing of everyone is same in Oz.
Am now planning to call using skype in couple of days!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am with Team 33 and my CO initial is BG. I applied on 9 th Dec 2012.
> Is there anyone from same CO?
> ...


Physical verification? We have heard one person who had a physical verification but he was a self-employed businessman....What's your occupation and are you self-employed? How do you know they want to do a physical verification?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> As far as I know, a character certificate might be required. But definitely, no english proficiency would be required.


character certificate for 7 yr old?
I believe its required for anyone over 16yrs.. is not it?


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Man.. I was kinda dependent on my brother to give them a call. He's in Oz. But he's quite busy at work.. and office timing of everyone is same in Oz.
> Am now planning to call using skype in couple of days!


Superm, you should definitely be having a CO now..

Call using skype mate, its pretty cheap..

I was determined not to call them today, but I got up at 4:00 A.M in the morning and didnt get sleep. May be due to the Visa effect 

So I called them up..but I didnt ask the team or CO details..the operator told me that CO might take upto 10 days to contact me.


----------



## nikhildhruv (Dec 9, 2012)

*Confused*

Hello Friends,

I have two questions and will appreciate your response.

a.) Though My agent has lodge my 189 application as he send me ack as well I am still find APPLY VISA Tab available on my skill select account and moreover, I received an email a day before about the expiry of my invitation..

I don't understand why that's happening ???

b.) I try to check the progress of the application on the below link ,it always show me an error to try gain later as service temporary not available.the link is for checking the progress of application .If there is another link I should try just please let me know.



I will appreciate your reponse


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Superm, you should definitely be having a CO now..
> 
> Call using skype mate, its pretty cheap..
> 
> ...


which skype pack did you take?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

VVV said:


> Physical verification? We have heard one person who had a physical verification but he was a self-employed businessman....What's your occupation and are you self-employed? How do you know they want to do a physical verification?


Yeah team 33 is famous for verification. Visit http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/140165-co-team-33-join-13.html#post1060488

They have visited an employee who had given all eomplyment proof.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yeah, its cool. Enabled me to enjoy my trip thoroughly. I know its funny but I check my Grant letter twice daily, just to get it sinked in  .
> You too will be soon on the same side. You should be seeing your GRANT this month itself.  Good Luck mate.


ha ha ha I can understand how wonderful it would feel after havin the grant letter...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

While uploading INDIAN PCC... We should select Overseas PCC National or Overseas PCC Local/State ?


----------



## super (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi All,

I have received my grant today. Thanks to all in this forum for the experience that is being shared, it has helped me to clear most of my doubts and to wait patiently to get the grant.

I wish everyone waiting gets a grant soon.

Thanks,


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

nikhildhruv said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have two questions and will appreciate your response.
> 
> ...


The first thing happened to many of us...but I was under the impression that DIAC fixed it...The second one could also be a system glitch...Did you clarify this with your agent?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> While uploading INDIAN PCC... We should select Overseas PCC National or Overseas PCC Local/State ?



Overseas PCC National 

Overseas PCC Local/State- I assume this is for USA only


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

super said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks to all in this forum for the experience that is being shared, it has helped me to clear most of my doubts and to wait patiently to get the grant.
> 
> ...


Congratz and all the very best!:clap2:


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

super said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks to all in this forum for the experience that is being shared, it has helped me to clear most of my doubts and to wait patiently to get the grant.
> 
> ...


Congrats on our grant.

Would you mind sharing the Team and CO details with us?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

super said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks to all in this forum for the experience that is being shared, it has helped me to clear most of my doubts and to wait patiently to get the grant.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!! Good Luck ahead


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

super said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks to all in this forum for the experience that is being shared, it has helped me to clear most of my doubts and to wait patiently to get the grant.
> 
> ...




Congrats... party time


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Overseas PCC National
> 
> Overseas PCC Local/State- I assume this is for USA only


Thanks findraj... I would take your advice...


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> That is scary. Why dont you write to your CO on top of the reply you received from ehealth and inquire about the status of the application? That way CO ould see the response you have received from ehealth.


ck128,

Would you mind sharing the full response you got from health strategies stating your medicals were finlized? I m not able to PM you. I m quite worried about this contradication of answers received by you from DIAC and health strategies.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

count me in too guys...

please see my timeline in my signature...


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

sameera207 said:


> How many police stations in total did you mention in the application?
> 
> Generally they send radio messages to all police stations mentioned in the application by the next day. Then they send a set of documents to them. Then onkly a police cop will attend to the address and check. Ours took almost 3 weeks. So better to visit the individual police stations and check until the confirm saying they have sent back the details to HQ.


I found out about the issue today. My name on the ID is different to the name on my passport. On my NIC the name appears as _Last_Name First_Name _ on my passport _First_Name Last_Name_ 

Any one of you guys had the same problem? I got a letter from the police HQ that I need to change my NIC. Lets see how it goes. I'm already dreading these government department visits.


----------



## super (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi All,

I have received my grant today. Thanks to all in this forum for the experience that is being shared, it has helped me to clear most of my doubts and to wait patiently to get the grant.

I wish everyone waiting gets a grant soon.

Thanks,


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> I found out about the issue today. My name on the ID is different to the name on my passport. On my NIC the name appears as _Last_Name First_Name _ on my passport _First_Name Last_Name_
> 
> Any one of you guys had the same problem? I got a letter from the police HQ that I need to change my NIC. Lets see how it goes. I'm already dreading these government department visits.


Mine and my wife’s also the same thing. We have XXXXX Mudiyanselage and all in the front and then the first and middle names in the NIC. And on passport we have XXXXX Mudiyanselage name as last name. No issues were highlighted for us.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

*People who got CO's assigned from Team 33*

Guys,

The ones who got COs assigned from Team 33 Brisbane, pls updte the details into http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/140165-co-team-33-join-13.html#post1060544 thread


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi guys, I got a invite yesterday and am planning to apply for 189 today. My question is when do we get a Ack back? after uploading all the supporting documents or immediately after submitting the visa application?

Let me know. Thanks


----------



## neelarao (Oct 31, 2012)

super said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks to all in this forum for the experience that is being shared, it has helped me to clear most of my doubts and to wait patiently to get the grant.
> 
> ...



Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## srikarasu (Jan 10, 2013)

sameera207 said:


> Yeah team 33 is famous for verification. Visit http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/140165-co-team-33-join-13.html#post1060488
> 
> They have visited an employee who had given all eomplyment proof.


It seems the applicant belongs to Vetasses,


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

super said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks to all in this forum for the experience that is being shared, it has helped me to clear most of my doubts and to wait patiently to get the grant.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy. 190 is really fast. Enjoy. 
And nice ID by the way


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> Hi guys, I got a invite yesterday and am planning to apply for 189 today. My question is when do we get a Ack back? after uploading all the supporting documents or immediately after submitting the visa application?
> 
> Let me know. Thanks


Congrats.. Ack is received anytime after paying the fees. It's not related to uploading documents. People have received the same from 0 to 10 days from paying fees. Some have not received ack ever. 
For information on lodging visa and documents required you can check migrate to Australia information place. If u still face issues, leave comment.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> How many police stations in total did you mention in the application?
> 
> Generally they send radio messages to all police stations mentioned in the application by the next day. Then they send a set of documents to them. Then onkly a police cop will attend to the address and check. Ours took almost 3 weeks. So better to visit the individual police stations and check until the confirm saying they have sent back the details to HQ.


Yeah one cop said that he was waiting for our call . So better have a visit.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know how these CO teams are allocated? Is it based on occupation? Anyone who applied under Accountants/Finance Managers/Other Finance professionals with any specific teams?


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats.. Ack is received anytime after paying the fees. It's not related to uploading documents. People have received the same from 0 to 10 days from paying fees. Some have not received ack ever.
> For information on lodging visa and documents required you can check migrate to Australia information place. If u still face issues, leave comment.


Alrighty!! thanks mate


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

super said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks to all in this forum for the experience that is being shared, it has helped me to clear most of my doubts and to wait patiently to get the grant.
> 
> ...



Congrates Super..............

You have applied for 189 or 190..........

lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Party Time...............


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi 

Today when I logged into evisa page, I can see document "Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" is in requested status and the link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" is enabled for me and my wife. I have not frontloaded form 80. Any idea its a sign of CO?


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

just checked the email and got email from CO. Team 02

GSM Adelaide.
I am sure its an Indian CO. Initial SK


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

tenten said:


> If you are going through an agent, i guess you do not have access to your online application. You will have to log in and 'organise a health assessment' using an online link on your online application. Depending on whether you have eHealth enabled clinics in the country you currently reside in, you will select the clinic of choice online or print out the paper heath forms.
> 
> I am guessing only your agent can do these since they have the password to your account.
> 
> ...



Hi Tenten..
Yes i have applied through an agent for my visa and i dont have passowrd also to get the updates. 
There is ehealth enabled clinics are there in my city itself and we can do the medical by the start of next month & with the speed of DIAC i think i will get the CO around 20th March next month and hope the countdown will also begin.....

Thanks ........


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats for all grants and CO allocations.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

super said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks to all in this forum for the experience that is being shared, it has helped me to clear most of my doubts and to wait patiently to get the grant.
> 
> ...


Wooow Congrats. :clap2::clap2: 
Can you mention your CO and team if you don't mind.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> good luck mate. Wish you a speedy grant.


Thnx a lot Ghostride.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> Hi
> 
> Today when I logged into evisa page, I can see document "Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" is in requested status and the link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" is enabled for me and my wife. I have not frontloaded form 80. Any idea its a sign of CO?


Not necessarily.. But do upload form 80 ASAP.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

super said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks to all in this forum for the experience that is being shared, it has helped me to clear most of my doubts and to wait patiently to get the grant.
> 
> ...


Congratz super....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> just checked the email and got email from CO. Team 02
> 
> GSM Adelaide.
> I am sure its an Indian CO. Initial SK


Wow. You have one fast Co. What all is asked? 
Congrats and best of luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

What should be good enough for evidence of Member of Family ?

I have my parents name on my Passport, on my 10th School leaving certificate and on my 12th School leaving certifcate.

My mothers old passport has my name mentioned under the children's section. (That time in I suppose 1980's childrens below certain age use to have their name in the mothers passport...


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Thnx a lot Ghostride.


Hi Fringe, which team is your CO from?


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Applied and acknowledged same day 15 Jan and now few of my document status showing Received
> 
> ...


all jan applicants pls update

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

thnks


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi Fringe, which team is your CO from?


Team 4.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

superm said:


> Wow. You have one fast Co. What all is asked?
> Congrats and best of luck. Keep us posted.


CO is asking FOrm 80 for myself and my wife and my qualification..

It says below.

"In order for me to be able to award you points for your qualifications you must either get your bachelor degree compared to that of an Australian standard from Vetassess or havey our Masters qualifications reassessed by ACS to that of a Bachelor degree. Based on your documents, the assessing authority will provide advice to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship on your qualifications. The department will consider this advice when awarding points for your qualifications".

I already assessed my Master degree with ACS. Not sure why CO is asking to reassess. Any idea?


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

sameera207 said:


> Mine and my wife’s also the same thing. We have XXXXX Mudiyanselage and all in the front and then the first and middle names in the NIC. And on passport we have XXXXX Mudiyanselage name as last name. No issues were highlighted for us.


I am planning to go to the station and ask them more details.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> CO is asking FOrm 80 for myself and my wife and my qualification..
> 
> It says below.
> 
> ...


I think they need to see a bachelors equivalent qualification first (although Bachelors or Masters bring the same points!)...Just read this thread for Omar's story..(don't worry...read on and you will see that ACS letter can help you!)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...points-education-need-help-desperately-5.html

You can ask ACS to give you a letter mentioning that your masters is equal to a bachelor's degree! Anyone else can advice.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

VVV said:


> I think they need to see a bachelors equivalent qualification first (although Bachelors or Masters bring the same points!)...Just read this thread for Omar's story..(don't worry...read on and you will see that ACS letter can help you!)
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...points-education-need-help-desperately-5.html
> 
> You can ask ACS to give you a letter mentioning that your masters is equal to a bachelor's degree! Anyone else can advice.


My ACS assessment letter which I got in August says the below.

"Your Master of Computer Applications from "University Name" completed "Year "has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing."

Can anyone advice how will I reassess to bachelor degree now?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> CO is asking FOrm 80 for myself and my wife and my qualification..
> 
> It says below.
> 
> ...


As vvv stated, you can check that. But also keep in mind that sometimes they are not able to see your already loaded documents. So may be he is not seeing your ACS document?


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

Good to hear many CO allocations and grants today! Congrats to you all!

Finally recieved mail from CO today requesting some docs :loco:
Initials of CO are SM from team 7.
In her signature it states "available Monday – Wednesday".
Do CO's work part-time??


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

You can not get points for a masters degree unless you ALSO have a bachelors that's has been assessed as equivilant.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> My ACS assessment letter which I got in August says the below.
> 
> "Your Master of Computer Applications from "University Name" completed "Year "has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing."
> 
> Can anyone advice how will I reassess to bachelor degree now?


Do you have a bachelors? What field is it in? Try speaking to ACS...Did you read the above thread...It has the story of Omar from tab 5 and on tab 10 you would see what the ACS has told him as quoted by me below:

"I also found a reply from my assessing authority stating that my bachelor WAS actually assessed as comparable to Australian bachelor, but at the time of my assessment application the result letter only mentions the highest degree which is in my case the master degree." 

So, if the situation is similar in your case, you can speak to ACS and get it sorted.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

VVV said:


> Do you have a bachelors? What field is it in? Try speaking to ACS...Did you read the above thread...It has the story of Omar from tab 5 and on tab 10 you would see what the ACS has told him as quoted by me below:
> 
> "I also found a reply from my assessing authority stating that my bachelor WAS actually assessed as comparable to Australian bachelor, but at the time of my assessment application the result letter only mentions the highest degree which is in my case the master degree."
> 
> So, if the situation is similar in your case, you can speak to ACS and get it sorted.



Thanks VV. I will try it in the coming days and keep you posted friends.......


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Good Luck Mathew...All the best!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> While uploading INDIAN PCC... We should select Overseas PCC National or Overseas PCC Local/State ?


Overseas pcc national

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> character certificate for 7 yr old?
> I believe its required for anyone over 16yrs.. is not it?


Which is why I wrote "Might". I m unsure as well mate, better to verify it online with Diac website

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

VVV said:


> Do you have a bachelors? What field is it in? Try speaking to ACS...Did you read the above thread...It has the story of Omar from tab 5 and on tab 10 you would see what the ACS has told him as quoted by me below:
> 
> "I also found a reply from my assessing authority stating that my bachelor WAS actually assessed as comparable to Australian bachelor, but at the time of my assessment application the result letter only mentions the highest degree which is in my case the master degree."
> 
> So, if the situation is similar in your case, you can speak to ACS and get it sorted.


My Bachelors in Commerce and Master in Computer application..
Will it have any issue, Can ACS will assess my MCA equivalent to Australian bachelor degree? I am still reading those thread


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Man.. I was kinda dependent on my brother to give them a call. He's in Oz. But he's quite busy at work.. and office timing of everyone is same in Oz.
> Am now planning to call using skype in couple of days!


Why the delay of couple of days?

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> ha ha ha I can understand how wonderful it would feel after havin the grant letter...


Yeah I can assure you of that!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

super said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks to all in this forum for the experience that is being shared, it has helped me to clear most of my doubts and to wait patiently to get the grant.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate!!!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Overseas pcc national
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


thanks mate...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> just checked the email and got email from CO. Team 02
> 
> GSM Adelaide.
> I am sure its an Indian CO. Initial SK


Congratulations on CO allocation. Mine was team 4

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

SERPIN said:


> Good to hear many CO allocations and grants today! Congrats to you all!
> 
> Finally recieved mail from CO today requesting some docs :loco:
> Initials of CO are SM from team 7.
> ...


Congrats. Part time COs??? M sure that shouldnt be the case. May be after getting the grant u should drop a line concerning this question 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Guys,

A query. Should I take any letter to the authorized medical centers for the med. examination or would a direct visit to these centers do. If a letter is required then how would I generate from the e-visa link.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> My Bachelors in Commerce and Master in Computer application..
> Will it have any issue, Can ACS will assess my MCA equivalent to Australian bachelor degree? I am still reading those thread


Speak to ACS and then to your CO...As you can see from the that thread there is a huge ambiguity in the points allocation on EOI for Assessed Masters vs DIAC's releases...It's really not your fault, it's how the EOI captures the points! Good Luck....You will be fine! Speak to ACS though...


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

super said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks to all in this forum for the experience that is being shared, it has helped me to clear most of my doubts and to wait patiently to get the grant.
> 
> ...


Congrats, that´s fantastic!!


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Guys , 

Just wanted to check before end of day Australian Time whether any Dec 17 Applicants received grants today for 189 (Software Engineer) Category .

Thank you .


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

ManojLenka said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Just wanted to check before end of day Australian Time whether any Dec 17 Applicants received grants today for 189 (Software Engineer) Category .
> 
> Thank you .


Only 1 of Dec 17th applicant reports of a grant so far, and according to 189 Visa Applicants spreadsheet, he is Developer Programmer


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Teevee said:


> Only 1 of Dec 17th applicant reports of a grant so far, and according to 189 Visa Applicants spreadsheet, he is Developer Programmer


That is not 189 applicant.. 485 (recent grad visa something) I believe..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Why the delay of couple of days?
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


perhaps I hear something good in these 2 days


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All

Can we do the enquiry of our case at the below mentoned offices also as they are the the DIAC offices.

DIAC Service Delivery Partners (SDP) Locator


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> My ACS assessment letter which I got in August says the below.
> 
> "Your Master of Computer Applications from "University Name" completed "Year "has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing."
> 
> Can anyone advice how will I reassess to bachelor degree now?


One of my friend had same problem. & CO has rejected his Visa.
Diploma in IT from India
Masters in IT from Australia
ACS Assessment says AQF Master Degree with a major in computing, but not the Bachelor.

So according to his CO he is not eligible to claim Bachelor's Points (i.e. 5pts)

I think you can try ACS but I dont think they will provide you (coz its not computing)
However, you can try your Bachelor of Commerce Degree with Vetassess with any equivalent Bachelor Profession.

So Finally you will have 2 skill assessment
both Bachelor & Masters equivalent to Australian Qualification


Best of luck


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I am 189 Applicant and I have lodged my EVisa application on 31st Jan, 2013 successfully But I have uploaded all the documents in *JPEG format*…From the experiences of most of the the 189 applicants, I have observed that Most of the CO still ask the candidates to send their doc by email…Now I want your help in this regard that, how can I change the format of all the scanned copies of relevant documents which are in *JPEG currently to Pdf provided that the size of the attachment does not exceed 5 MB*, so that if my CO ask me to send the doc by email, I better email him the preferable format i.e PDF.
Please share your expert opinion in this regard.


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can we do the enquiry of our case at the below mentoned offices also as they are the the DIAC offices.
> 
> DIAC Service Delivery Partners (SDP) Locator


Link to recharge Skype credit to call over seas,


https://secure.skype.com/wallet/buy/credit?state=productSelection


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I am 189 Applicant and I have lodged my EVisa application on 31st Jan, 2013 successfully But I have uploaded all the documents in *JPEG format*…From the experiences of most of the the 189 applicants, I have observed that Most of the CO still ask the candidates to send their doc by email…Now I want your help in this regard that, how can I change the format of all the scanned copies of relevant documents which are in *JPEG currently to Pdf provided that the size of the attachment does not exceed 5 MB*, so that if my CO ask me to send the doc by email, I better email him the preferable format i.e PDF.
Please share your expert opinion in this regard.


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

Congrats to all who got Grant Today.
& I will pray for those are waiting.

Jai Shri Krishna....


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> The document statuses are in no way reflective of CO's actions. So do not bank on the statuses to see the processing of your application. In my case, until I received my grant the status was all the same. None changed to received.


Hi, My CO is assigned from Team 34. He wants few documents that I attached already. Any idea why he wants it again ? May I send them again through email ?


----------



## iblue (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks. I lodged my visa application immediately after the invitation(around 1'o clock midnight on 17th Dec). Team: 2; CO Initial: M.D. Some of the document status changed from required to received on Feb 10th. I thought it was a system glitch(still think so. Good luck with your application.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Guys,
> 
> A query. Should I take any letter to the authorized medical centers for the med. examination or would a direct visit to these centers do. If a letter is required then how would I generate from the e-visa link.


Login to diac, you will see oraganize medicals link under each applicant, click on it and it will pop up a window, answer all the queries in it and submit.. then you will find print reciept, take the print out.. do this for all the applicants.. 
then you will have to find out the clinics\hospitals in your area do medicals for AU visa... call them and book an appointment ... 

Docs to carry while going for medicals
Passport (orginal and one photocopy)
Medical recpt print out ( as explained above)
Passport size photograph.. 


all the best !!!


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi, My CO is assigned from Team 34. He wants few documents that I attached already. Any idea why he wants it again ? May I send them again through email ?


probably he cant access them, yup, send them right away.


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi, My CO is assigned from Team 34. He wants few documents that I attached already. Any idea why he wants it again ? May I send them again through email ?


Congrats on your CO allocation! Do e-mail your CO the requested docs ASAP as there is a technical glitch on the e-visa system. Sometimes they aren't able to see the attached docs and therefore they request it by mail.


----------



## iblue (Dec 16, 2012)

Oops. It's 189 visa grant. I did medicals for 485 visa recently & used the same for PR(189) application.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

iblue said:


> Oops. It's 189 visa grant. I did medicals for 485 visa recently & used the same for PR(189) application.


Congrats...super quick


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi, My CO is assigned from Team 34. He wants few documents that I attached already. Any idea why he wants it again ? May I send them again through email ?


Hi Mirza, Congratz on CO...When did you apply? All the best!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

iblue said:


> Thanks. I lodged my visa application immediately after the invitation(around 1'o clock midnight on 17th Dec). Team: 2; CO Initial: M.D. Some of the document status changed from required to received on Feb 10th. I thought it was a system glitch(still think so. Good luck with your application.


Congratz! I applied on 16th night around mid night/dawn of 17th too  Still no news...All the best for the move iblue! lane:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes , dont worry.. 1st may is a long way to go and I am sure GH will find out some way to clear backlog even if they get referred.


I hope so... Thanks findraj.... I I am just waiting to hear a YES from CO, that I can include both my parents as a dependent...

Then Even if they give me after May... I am ok.. I can spare money apart from VISA process to go to Australia on Tourist VISA and then come back and finally go after the grant.. All I need is a YES from CO for adding my parents as dependents ray2:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I hope so... Thanks findraj.... I I am just waiting to hear a YES from CO, that I can include both my parents as a dependent...
> 
> Then Even if they give me after May... I am ok.. I can spare money apart from VISA process to go to Australia on Tourist VISA and then come back and finally go after the grant.. All I need is a YES from CO for adding my parents as dependents ray2:


I think you have a strong case, and unless CO has any strong reasons to disapprove he/she will not give you negative feedback..

Your parents are lucky to have you as their son.. :ranger: keep me posted!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> I think you have a strong case, and unless CO has any strong reasons to disapprove he/she will not give you negative feedback..
> 
> Your parents are lucky to have you as their son.. :ranger: keep me posted!!



The only thing which makes me worry about it is that... On the webpage of including dependents... You can include spouse, children and other relatives...

For other relatives, there is a clause that the other relative should not be married, engaged or in a defacto relationship... Which means relative should be single or widow. 

Shel told me that if parents are financially, medically dependent and are living with you then even if you want to include both parents... it will work out... I got all my hope and strength from Shel... She has been really helpful...

I have all the proves except that I want to include both parents (they are married to each other).. None of them is a widow and dnt want to see them like that.... Thanks to God for keeping there(both parents) hand on me for the blessing me till now and in future..

So I just want CO to tell me YES... and All is Well...


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi timus17, I am sure it would be OK. There is no reason for the CO to say No. I completely agree with findraj's statement. I have read your case and was thinking what an example you are to young people now adays! Your parents are indeed very lucky to have you and I am sure they are very proud too...All the best for a quick grant!


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

Lodged an 189 application today. with the current turnaround time, it looks like it'll at least be April end for CO allocation, right guys?


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I hope so... Thanks findraj.... I I am just waiting to hear a YES from CO, that I can include both my parents as a dependent...
> 
> Then Even if they give me after May... I am ok.. I can spare money apart from VISA process to go to Australia on Tourist VISA and then come back and finally go after the grant.. All I need is a YES from CO for adding my parents as dependents ray2:


All the Best man, we all would pray for you..

Even I wanted to include my parents, but I couldn't. Im the only son..And they stay with me.

Problem is that I do not have any proofs that they are financially dependent on me and my parents have sources of income..

Sorry to go off topic, Seems now there is a visa where parents of people holding PR, are given a 3 year visa, with a continuous stay not exceeding 18 months. DO you guys have any idea on this? Is it applicable for everyone or should we complete 2 years in Aus to apply for this visa?


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am 189 Applicant and I have lodged my EVisa application on 31st Jan, 2013 successfully But I have uploaded all the documents in JPEG format…From the experiences of most of the the 189 applicants, I have observed that Most of the CO still ask the candidates to send their doc by email…Now I want your help in this regard that, how can I change the format of all the scanned copies of relevant documents which are in JPEG currently to Pdf provided that the size of the attachment does not exceed 5 MB, so that if my CO ask me to send the doc by email, I better email him the preferable format i.e PDF.
> Please share your expert opinion in this regard.


Hi naveed . I too had all the documents in jpeg format that i converted to pdf and uploaded'em

The easiest way are the online jpeg to pdf converters . Just google it and u will find plenty of them. Just type "Convert jpg to pdf " . I hope it will solve ur problem . Good luck


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi, My CO is assigned from Team 34. He wants few documents that I attached already. Any idea why he wants it again ? May I send them again through email ?


Congrats! Whats your visa lodged date?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

yep, its 10 weeks waiting at the moment for 189...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi timus17, I am sure it would be OK. There is no reason for the CO to say No. I completely agree with findraj's statement. I have read your case and was thinking what an example you are to young people now adays! Your parents are indeed very lucky to have you and I am sure they are very proud too...All the best for a quick grant!


Thanks a ton VVV... i just need all the well wishes from you guys.... and you guys have been giving me all the support... Thanks again for everything...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

iblue said:


> Oops. It's 189 visa grant. I did medicals for 485 visa recently & used the same for PR(189) application.


Hey .. That's a good thing.. first 17th person getting 189 
Did you ever hear from CO for any docs? or you found out CO by calling DIAC?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> All the Best man, we all would pray for you..
> 
> Even I wanted to include my parents, but I couldn't. Im the only son..And they stay with me.
> 
> ...



thanks rkarthik.... Thanks for you prayers..

I do not have any idea about that VISA... but i want my parents to get the PR coz of the better medical facilities in Australia... I mean my parents are very fit as of now.. and i do not expect them to have any health issues for next 5-6 years... but what about after 5-6 years... If I stay in Aus... and my parents here... Even if the medical facilities are improved in India... Will they get good medical facilities? NO.... In india even hospitals are money making business... moreover they need someone in case of emergency...


So just wanted to provide them best of the things in this age.. actually wanted to give them back what they have been giving all these years.... So I would really prefer a PR... but if no option is there like in your case.. then definetly this 3 year visitor visa is a nice option... I hope you too get this visa for your parents after your PR... Is there any kind of sponsorship requirement?


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Darn. What about the job that you are supposed to join in Sydney? Are they still going to wait?


They called me last week to know my PR status and I asked for 2 weeks extension. But now it looks like I won`t get the grant so soon. Don`t think they will wait for me further.
I resigned in December because of the same offer and now sitting back home. There are multiple opportunities in Bangalore but I can`t join anywhere just for 2-3 months. I consider this as the worst phase of my career and life and now truly believe that "haste makes waste".


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Any one knows Bcom Degree from India will Consider as equivalent to bachelor degree In Australia.
ACS has considered my MCA as master degree and CO is asking for equivalent to bachelor degree.

My Bcom was 3 years course and it was not semester system. Will vetassess consider it as bachelor degree. Share your knowledge and experience.


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

timus17 said:


> thanks rkarthik.... Thanks for you prayers..
> 
> I do not have any idea about that VISA... but i want my parents to get the PR coz of the better medical facilities in Australia... I mean my parents are very fit as of now.. and i do not expect them to have any health issues for next 5-6 years... but what about after 5-6 years... If I stay in Aus... and my parents here... Even if the medical facilities are improved in India... Will they get good medical facilities? NO.... In india even hospitals are money making business... moreover they need someone in case of emergency...
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, check this link

Australia relaxes tourist visa rules for parents of citizens and residents

Its even there in Immigration site..

Yes its defnitely a good option for you to get PR for them. Try to provide address proofs like ration card, electricity or any document that shows they live in same address.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> I'm not sure, check this link
> 
> Australia relaxes tourist visa rules for parents of citizens and residents
> 
> ...


yes I have Ration Card, 3G data Card Bill, Bank Statement and some other purchase bill for which delivery address was again the same...


----------



## Helloss (Jan 30, 2013)

Samuel04 said:


> Guys,
> 
> A query. Should I take any letter to the authorized medical centers for the med. examination or would a direct visit to these centers do. If a letter is required then how would I generate from the e-visa link.



We need to take an appointment first with medical centers. Take your mail printout with TRN number. Take along forms 160 and 26. This is the procedure atleast in Hyderabad. We are done with our medicals on 14th Feb.

Following are asked by medical center in secunderabad:
1. TRN Number
2. 2 photos (Recent)
3. Form 160 and 26
4. Passport xerox
5. Original Passport


----------



## Helloss (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi all

We are done with PCC today. 
In Hyderabad, this is the process.
1. Create an account in passport seva website
2. Fill in all the details in PDF and validate
3. Upload xml file in the site
*NO need to take appointment. Can walk in directly from 9AM to 11AM*

We went without any appointment. If there is no change in present address and passport address they will give PCC there only. In my case no change in address. So after going through counters A, B and C I received my PCC. Total time 3 and half hours.


----------



## iblue (Dec 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey .. That's a good thing.. first 17th person getting 189
> Did you ever hear from CO for any docs? or you found out CO by calling DIAC?


The first email from CO is the grant letter & I didn't call DIAC. I'm not sure when CO was assigned for our batch.


----------



## c1phertxt (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey guys,

I lodged my visa application on the 18th just before heading off for work. I didn't upload any docs thinking that I'd be able to do that once I got back. I can't seem to find the link to access my lodgement details. 

When I go to this link:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/app/uu

I need a password to log in. I can't remember setting any password, so am I SOL? 

The other link I found was this one:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

However, since last night, all attempts to login have resulted in the following error message:
This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.

Any suggestions/advice?
-------------------------------------------------------------------


EDIT: Found it!
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app

The forgot password function saved my posterior.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Anyone has CO team 2?


Yep, I have also been assigned CO from the same team. 

SB from Team 2 - Adelaide.


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

iblue said:


> The first email from CO is the grant letter & I didn't call DIAC. I'm not sure when CO was assigned for our batch.


congrts!!! all the best


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

Mathew26 said:


> Any one knows Bcom Degree from India will Consider as equivalent to bachelor degree In Australia.
> ACS has considered my MCA as master degree and CO is asking for equivalent to bachelor degree.
> 
> My Bcom was 3 years course and it was not semester system. Will vetassess consider it as bachelor degree. Share your knowledge and experience.


Hi Matthew,

My situation is similar to yours. I have a MCA degree along with BA (Mathematics).

But I talked to my agent, he seems confident that 15 points is right for MCA.

As per skill select site:

"To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as *at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards*."

So for your MCA should get you 15 points as it is accessed as comparable to an AQF Masters Degree.

It seems only some CO's have this issue, as some people have got grants with only relavent degree as MCA. Try explaining this to him.


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

iblue said:


> The first email from CO is the grant letter & I didn't call DIAC. I'm not sure when CO was assigned for our batch.


Do you know your CO's initials and team number?


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hey mate, sorry again, if m too late in replying this. But I agree with _shel & others. Believe me, the outcome or the processing of ur application doesn't at all depend on anything than your claims. In Oz, no one even pays attention as to whether you have 1 addresses or 10 (its pretty normal here in Aus as well for people to keep changing rentals).
> Your permanent address is required by them in case of some ultra necessary correspondence, if you are not found on the current address. Its not a biggee or a dictating factor for processing. Try to keep it simple, and the best way to keep it simple is not to lie at all - that way you don't have to remember anything other than the truth !
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks a lot Ghostride for the response. Your inputs are valuable.

As shel, you and others have advised I will supply form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answers mentioning my current address as my residential address instead of my permanent address. Then I'll give my current address in Q #17 of FORM 80. 

Lets supply information with no tangles


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> They called me last week to know my PR status and I asked for 2 weeks extension. But now it looks like I won`t get the grant so soon. Don`t think they will wait for me further.
> I resigned in December because of the same offer and now sitting back home. There are multiple opportunities in Bangalore but I can`t join anywhere just for 2-3 months. I consider this as the worst phase of my career and life and now truly believe that "haste makes waste".


what's your profile - how did you got the offer in Oz ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

iblue said:


> The first email from CO is the grant letter & I didn't call DIAC. I'm not sure when CO was assigned for our batch.


Thanks for the information.
Congrats again! Hope other will follow you


----------



## iblue (Dec 16, 2012)

Teevee said:


> Do you know your CO's initials and team number?


M.D & Team 2


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

superm said:


> what's your profile - how did you got the offer in Oz ?


I work as BPM developer(Lombardi). They found my CV in naukri and contacted me. They wanted to sponsor 457 but I preferred waiting for the PR.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

_shel said:


> You can not get points for a masters degree unless you ALSO have a bachelors that's has been assessed as equivilant.


Alternatively, you can request ACS to assess Masters equivalent to Bachelors. That will filter out all the troubles you are having currently, and anyways you would receive the same points for Masters & Bachelors degree.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I work as BPM developer(Lombardi). They found my CV in naukri and contacted me. They wanted to sponsor 457 but I preferred waiting for the PR.


wow.. they searched naukari? Did you mention in there that you are open to international offers or what?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> My Bachelors in Commerce and Master in Computer application..
> Will it have any issue, Can ACS will assess my MCA equivalent to Australian bachelor degree? I am still reading those thread


As I wrote in the previous post, you just need to request ACS to asses your masters as being equivalent to AQF Bachelors degree. This will save you from all the other criterion problems that you might get into.

It is totally irrelevant what Bachelors degree you might have pursued leading to Masters. All the DIAC need is a positive assesment. As your Bachelors is in other field than Masters, you'd just need to get Bachelors assesment which should be pretty straightforward.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> perhaps I hear something good in these 2 days


You need to make a phone call, in order to hear something good !


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> You need to make a phone call, in order to hear something good !


Com'on man - I was being hopeful man. One of the 17th Dec applicant has received grant today 
Though he is onshore applicant - but I don't think you still feel they have an edge? ;-p

And you know min Skype credit is 16AUD to be bought. That would mean around 1000 Rs  
So giving them 2 days then I will make that call!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi, My CO is assigned from Team 34. He wants few documents that I attached already. Any idea why he wants it again ? May I send them again through email ?


You should attach the docs through email (this is what I did), without a shadow of a doubt !



mirza_755 said:


> Any idea why he wants it again ?


As much as I love to answer questions and help everyone out, at this stage you really should go through some pages of this thread rather than looking for a shortcut answer (no offence intended ! ). I can assure you, if you read out even 10 pages of this thread you will find this question being answered atleast 3 times. This, in particular, is the reason why the forum is so good - people have the chance to visit number of pages and in doing so they invariably can find the answers to their questions without even penning a few  !

Again, as stated earlier, there is a system glitch due to which he may not have received particular docs and thus they have rightfully requested so.


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

c1phertxt said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on the 18th just before heading off for work. I didn't upload any docs thinking that I'd be able to do that once I got back. I can't seem to find the link to access my lodgement details.
> 
> ...


Weirdly, that url doesnt open anything for me. your first url shows This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.
I submitted today. will check again tomorrow.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> As I wrote in the previous post, you just need to request ACS to asses your masters as being equivalent to AQF Bachelors degree. This will save you from all the other criterion problems that you might get into.
> 
> It is totally irrelevant what Bachelors degree you might have pursued leading to Masters. All the DIAC need is a positive assesment. As your Bachelors is in other field than Masters, you'd just need to get Bachelors assesment which should be pretty straightforward.



Thanks Ghostride. I already send an email to ACS asking for the same. Do you know any sistuation where ACS has reassessed and granted their master degree equivalent to bachelor degree. Or Is there any chance ACS will reassess as per your knowledge.
I know You already answered some questions. But I am curious to know the details. Spend time for almost 6 months on this and now ?????


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> The only thing which makes me worry about it is that... On the webpage of including dependents... You can include spouse, children and other relatives...
> 
> For other relatives, there is a clause that the other relative should not be married, engaged or in a defacto relationship... Which means relative should be single or widow.
> 
> ...


I think you should not face any problems to prove that your parents are dependent on you. In fact, it is not at all necessary for them to be widow/single to be proven as dependent. As long as you can show that they are financially dependent you will receive positive feedback. To prove financial dependency, I think it would be enough for you to show that you are staying together, also if you are the one paying rents and bills and so on, it will certainly stand you in good stead. 

When I initially left for Australia on student visa, I had to prove that my parents are not dependent on me. This, I was asked to prove by showing that they earn substantial amount of money in their bank A/Cs by salary slips, statements and other docs. Also, I was told, that if the amount earnt was below the amount required to live standard life, then they would be considered to be dependent. 
Although my story is contrary to yours, I think it should be helpful. BTW my case was in 2008. 
Good Luck and your parents are really lucky to have you ( not to mean that mine or findraj's are not ! Lolzzz, just kidding ).


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

iblue said:


> Granted PR today. Location: Australia. Timeline : Points: 60; EOI Submitted: 3 Dec ;Invited: 17; Dec; Applied: 17 Dec; Documents uploaded: 17 Dec; Medicals/PCC: Nov 2011 (for 485 Skilled Graduate Visa); Grant: 19 Feb; Thanks everyone for the help.


Congrats! 

EOI: 189 (28 Sep) | Invited: 16 Nov | Lodged: 16 Dec | ACK: 16 Dec| PCC: Not yet | Medicals: Not yet | CO: ?? |E-Mail: No communication yet |Grant::ranger:


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> They called me last week to know my PR status and I asked for 2 weeks extension. But now it looks like I won`t get the grant so soon. Don`t think they will wait for me further.
> I resigned in December because of the same offer and now sitting back home. There are multiple opportunities in Bangalore but I can`t join anywhere just for 2-3 months. I consider this as the worst phase of my career and life and now truly believe that "haste makes waste".


Hi Sim, dont be disheartened. As much as I agree with the phrase 'haste makes waste', I dont think yours is the case to use this one. 
You still have ample time to get the Grant. As seen in my case, once a CO is allocated, you could still end up with Grant in less than 10 days. Once you have a CO, you should realistically tell the organization that it would only be a matter of days now to get the Grant. BTW, if you don't mind, which Company is it ? (hoping not to offend the privacy, just posing a generic que) . Good Luck and really wish you a super ultra Grant.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Com'on man - I was being hopeful man. One of the 17th Dec applicant has received grant today
> Though he is onshore applicant - but I don't think you still feel they have an edge? ;-p
> 
> And you know min Skype credit is 16AUD to be bought. That would mean around 1000 Rs
> So giving them 2 days then I will make that call!


I totally understand you being optimistic. However, I feel it is always better to call them and get realistic, also helps to calm the nerves. 

No, at this moment, I definitely DENY any preference being given to onshore applicants. However, I can explain you a few points that helps an onshore applicant as below:
To be an onshore applicant, means you have already gone through the initial process (lets say of being student visa). This means they have already performed checks against ur genuineness of documents such as 10th, 12th and so on. Also, it means that you have proven identity as well as meds to a certain extent. So, you could say that, perhaps, they could be a bit relaxed towards someone who has already been assessed as suitable to enter Australia (regardless of the visa) than someone whom they need to perform checks from scratch. Then again, this is just my hypothetical theory and is nowhere documented on DIAC website, but it does make sense to me  . 
Having said that, certainly there is no chance of an onshore being given PREFERENCE over offshore. At the most, a few steps would be less time consuming as compared to offshore. 

Regards skype, you should ask your brother to recharge it for you. 16AUD is nothing in OZ and the transaction can be done online in a matter or couple mins.


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Helloss said:


> We need to take an appointment first with medical centers. Take your mail printout with TRN number. Take along forms 160 and 26. This is the procedure atleast in Hyderabad. We are done with our medicals on 14th Feb.
> 
> Following are asked by medical center in secunderabad:
> 1. TRN Number
> ...


Thanks man...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> Thanks Ghostride. I already send an email to ACS asking for the same. Do you know any sistuation where ACS has reassessed and granted their master degree equivalent to bachelor degree. Or Is there any chance ACS will reassess as per your knowledge.
> I know You already answered some questions. But I am curious to know the details. Spend time for almost 6 months on this and now ?????


I totally sympathize with your situation mate. I would have personally visited ACS and asked their representative (being an ACS member) to get their opinion on this, had I been in Sydney. 
I do have some positive news for you - My friend had been assessed as Software guy (as a Masters) and then he wanted to be assessed Networking Professional. So he reapplied and wrote to ACS, and was successfully being assessed as a Networking Professional based on his Diploma and a few subjects of Masters. This certainly should provide you ample hope. Believe me, you have come a long way, and as much as this few final steps would be painful, you WILL get through it. Just hang in there and keep us posted. Will try to help you out as much as possible. 
Good Luck mate.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> I totally sympathize with your situation mate. I would have personally visited ACS and asked their representative (being an ACS member) to get their opinion on this, had I been in Sydney.
> I do have some positive news for you - My friend had been assessed as Software guy (as a Masters) and then he wanted to be assessed Networking Professional. So he reapplied and wrote to ACS, and was successfully being assessed as a Networking Professional based on his Diploma and a few subjects of Masters. This certainly should provide you ample hope. Believe me, you have come a long way, and as much as this few final steps would be painful, you WILL get through it. Just hang in there and keep us posted. Will try to help you out as much as possible.
> Good Luck mate.



Thanks a lot Ghostride Keeping my Energy and giving me some positive hopes...


----------



## c1phertxt (Jan 17, 2013)

Correction... 

Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application

I think when you go through the logic flow of the application it must create some state variable. So when you access the login link directly, it shows nothing.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> I totally understand you being optimistic. However, I feel it is always better to call them and get realistic, also helps to calm the nerves.
> 
> No, at this moment, I definitely DENY any preference being given to onshore applicants. However, I can explain you a few points that helps an onshore applicant as below:
> To be an onshore applicant, means you have already gone through the initial process (lets say of being student visa). This means they have already performed checks against ur genuineness of documents such as 10th, 12th and so on. Also, it means that you have proven identity as well as meds to a certain extent. So, you could say that, perhaps, they could be a bit relaxed towards someone who has already been assessed as suitable to enter Australia (regardless of the visa) than someone whom they need to perform checks from scratch. Then again, this is just my hypothetical theory and is nowhere documented on DIAC website, but it does make sense to me  .
> ...


sorry but you get many things with $16 and it does have worth.
you must be a millionaire to make such a comment.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> sorry but you get many things with $16 and it does have worth.
> you must be a millionaire to make such a comment.


[email protected] man, you gotta be kidding me to call myself a millionaire! I so wish ! 
Yes you can get daily groceries in that amt, but the point was it would be easy for someone in Oz to recharge it than someone in India. 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> My Bachelors in Commerce and Master in Computer application..
> Will it have any issue, Can ACS will assess my MCA equivalent to Australian bachelor degree? I am still reading those thread


I have same qualifications as yours but my MCA was assessed equivalent to Australian bachelor degree. Hope this helps!


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi Mirza, Congratz on CO...When did you apply? All the best!


My Application date is 13th Dec 2012, 189


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Sama0310 said:


> I have same qualifications as yours but my MCA was assessed equivalent to Australian bachelor degree. Hope this helps!


.

Please let me know when your assesment was done. You mean you have done your MCA after BCOM Degree? I have done my assessment in Aug 2012.

Even my wife has done her assesment in Nov 2011 and her MCA has been assessed to Australian bachelor degree. But her Bachelor degree also in Computer science.

Please reply. I am so upset to receive such kind of email from CO .


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi, My CO is assigned from Team 34. He wants few documents that I attached already. Any idea why he wants it again ? May I send them again through email ?


Hi, I guess The CO usually ask when he/she can't download the attachments from the system. So, it is better to send again. BTW, would you please update your signature?

EOI: 189 (28 Sep) | Invited: 16 Nov | Lodged: 16 Dec | ACK: 16 Dec| PCC: Not yet | Medicals: Not yet | CO: ?? |E-Mail: No communication yet |Grant: :ranger:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> I totally understand you being optimistic. However, I feel it is always better to call them and get realistic, also helps to calm the nerves.
> 
> No, at this moment, I definitely DENY any preference being given to onshore applicants. However, I can explain you a few points that helps an onshore applicant as below:
> To be an onshore applicant, means you have already gone through the initial process (lets say of being student visa). This means they have already performed checks against ur genuineness of documents such as 10th, 12th and so on. Also, it means that you have proven identity as well as meds to a certain extent. So, you could say that, perhaps, they could be a bit relaxed towards someone who has already been assessed as suitable to enter Australia (regardless of the visa) than someone whom they need to perform checks from scratch. Then again, this is just my hypothetical theory and is nowhere documented on DIAC website, but it does make sense to me  .
> ...


Right - That was my point - that they have certain edge may it be towards relaxed or skipped processing of some documents. May be they are like 'yeah, that is onshore so less hassle in checking so lets pick him first' ;-p 
on other note - how much time do you think a CO spends on an applicant if all docs are in order ?


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> .
> 
> Please let me know when your assesment was done. You mean you have done your MCA after BCOM Degree? I have done my assessment in Aug 2012.
> 
> ...


Hey,

I pursued MCA from Bangalore University and mine was assessed as AQF Masters degree with a major in Computing. They did not assess my BSc though.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Sim, dont be disheartened. As much as I agree with the phrase 'haste makes waste', I dont think yours is the case to use this one.
> You still have ample time to get the Grant. As seen in my case, once a CO is allocated, you could still end up with Grant in less than 10 days. Once you have a CO, you should realistically tell the organization that it would only be a matter of days now to get the Grant. BTW, if you don't mind, which Company is it ? (hoping not to offend the privacy, just posing a generic que) . Good Luck and really wish you a super ultra Grant.



I have sent you a private message .


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> .
> 
> Please let me know when your assesment was done. You mean you have done your MCA after BCOM Degree? I have done my assessment in Aug 2012.
> 
> ...


I also had my assessment done in Aug 2012.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Hey,
> 
> I pursued MCA from Bangalore University and mine was assessed as AQF Masters degree with a major in Computing. They did not assess my BSc though.


Hi Sim,

I think it depends on CO again. Mine also assessed as AQF Masters degree and CO is asking to get reassessed by ACS to bachelor.

Yours is which Bsc Dgree? Is it in Computing?


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Sama0310 said:


> I also had my assessment done in Aug 2012.


Thanks a lot.

Can you clarify the below one as well?

Please let me know when your assesment was done. You mean you have done your MCA after BCOM Degree?


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> Hi Sim,
> 
> I think it depends on CO again. Mine also assessed as AQF Masters degree and CO is asking to get reassessed by ACS to bachelor.
> 
> Yours is which Bsc Dgree? Is it in Computing?


Yes it was BSc Computer Science


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Can you clarify the below one as well?
> 
> Please let me know when your assesment was done. You mean you have done your MCA after BCOM Degree?


Yes, that's right.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Sama0310 said:


> Yes, that's right.


Thanks a lot. I have some hope now to get it as Bachelor Degree...
Will keep you posted.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

super said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks to all in this forum for the experience that is being shared, it has helped me to clear most of my doubts and to wait patiently to get the grant.
> 
> ...


Congrats:clap2


EOI: 189 (28 Sep) | Invited: 16 Nov | Lodged: 16 Dec | ACK: 16 Dec| PCC: Not yet | Medicals: Not yet | CO: ?? |E-Mail: No communication yet |Grant: :ranger:


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

I have assigned a CO today Team 2 Adelaide Initials 'SB'. He as asked for form 80 for me and my wife and evidence of employment. I need to ask you guys my bank statement consists of around more than 120 pages and they are all in black & white. Do I have to attest each and every single page? Also can I pick out the pages which have the transfered amount of my salaries and then attest them? Please suggest.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

The speed of DIAC reinstates the lost confidence. I will not be amazed to see CO allocation for the first January applicant this month. And my dream of Visa grant by Easter may not be just a dream after all. I know there are referred meds to deal with - but I have hope that they won't be held too long.

Best wishes for all January applicants, your time in the limelight is not a distant figment of imagination, its just around the corner and the echoes of coming parties can be heard! Go DIAC Go!


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> sorry but you get many things with $16 and it does have worth.
> you must be a millionaire to make such a comment.


If this is the standard for the millionaire then you will find billion millionaires


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Right - That was my point - that they have certain edge may it be towards relaxed or skipped processing of some documents. May be they are like 'yeah, that is onshore so less hassle in checking so lets pick him first' ;-p
> on other note - how much time do you think a CO spends on an applicant if all docs are in order ?


As far as I think, once the preliminary checks (which I think are checks for genuinity of documents) are done, the CO just compares the list of docs required against received and goes through each of them. This should hardly take him/her an hour, if there are no pay slips or employment reference required. The rest is dependent on whether they can view all the documents and how long is the queue before the CO can get to a particular application and subsequent mails for correspondence. So, on average I would suggest somewhere between 1-2 weeks should give the COs enough time to inspect the docs, given that everything is available to them. Again, this is my theory, so it is relative. 

To answer your previous question, I still don't think that they manually pick an application over another based on offshore/onshore.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> I think you should not face any problems to prove that your parents are dependent on you. In fact, it is not at all necessary for them to be widow/single to be proven as dependent. As long as you can show that they are financially dependent you will receive positive feedback. To prove financial dependency, I think it would be enough for you to show that you are staying together, also if you are the one paying rents and bills and so on, it will certainly stand you in good stead.
> 
> When I initially left for Australia on student visa, I had to prove that my parents are not dependent on me. This, I was asked to prove by showing that they earn substantial amount of money in their bank A/Cs by salary slips, statements and other docs. Also, I was told, that if the amount earnt was below the amount required to live standard life, then they would be considered to be dependent.
> Although my story is contrary to yours, I think it should be helpful. BTW my case was in 2008.
> Good Luck and your parents are really lucky to have you ( not to mean that mine or findraj's are not ! Lolzzz, just kidding ).


Thanks Ghostrider... Hopes hopes hopes.... well wishes well wishes.. well wishes... Thats what I have been getting on this forum... and with all the respect and honour... I would like to thanks each of you guys... 

I can say now... CO will say YES definitely...


And yes I do have proofs of financial dependency and living together...


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> Congrats:clap2
> 
> 
> EOI: 189 (28 Sep) | Invited: 16 Nov | Lodged: 16 Dec | ACK: 16 Dec| PCC: Not yet | Medicals: Not yet | CO: ?? |E-Mail: No communication yet |Grant: :ranger:


Hey tiger, what is your occupation?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> If this is the standard for the millionaire then you will find billion millionaires


Couldn't agree more !!!!!!


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

tenten said:


> The speed of DIAC reinstates the lost confidence. I will not be amazed to see CO allocation for the first January applicant this month. And my dream of Visa grant by Easter may not be just a dream after all. I know there are referred meds to deal with - but I have hope that they won't be held too long.
> 
> Best wishes for all January applicants, your time in the limelight is not a distant figment of imagination, its just around the corner and the echoes of coming parties can be heard! Go DIAC Go!


:clap2:


----------



## ck128 (Feb 4, 2013)

timus17 said:


> I had mailed twice.. Did not got any reply.. only the standard one that you should direct your query to CO...
> 
> I provided them which TRN number, Passport number, DOB, and Name..
> 
> ...


Mine was a bit of a special case as my medical was carried out prior to my application (long story!). I just sent a query asking if my medical could be linked with my TRN, It may be the case that they will only reply under certain circumstances where they believe a response is necessary.


----------



## ck128 (Feb 4, 2013)

sameera207 said:


> That is scary. Why dont you write to your CO on top of the reply you received from ehealth and inquire about the status of the application? That way CO ould see the response you have received from ehealth.


Just sent CO an email, hopefully this will speed things up! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

I have just called DIAC and was told that my case was assigned to an officer last week (the operator refused to tell me the CO's name or team number though). Seems like all Dec 17th applicants have been allocated with CO 

On the side note, my CO has not started working on my case yet so all I can do now is wait


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Got 189 grant this morning!!! YeY!!!!!! I applied on the 17th of Dec, ack 17th of Dec... ANSCO code 254418. CO team 7,initial SA. CO never contact me...Good luck to everyone!


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Got 189 grant this morning!!! YeY!!!!!! I applied on the 17th of Dec, ack 17th of Dec... ANSCO code 254418. CO team 7,initial SA. CO never contact me...Good luck to everyone!


Congrats Mate....:clap2:


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

fdaus_garden said:


> Got 189 grant this morning!!! YeY!!!!!! I applied on the 17th of Dec, ack 17th of Dec... ANSCO code 254418. CO team 7,initial SA. CO never contact me...Good luck to everyone!


Congratulations fdaus_garden:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


what is the status of your application showing and documents status too?


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Got 189 grant this morning!!! YeY!!!!!! I applied on the 17th of Dec, ack 17th of Dec... ANSCO code 254418. CO team 7,initial SA. CO never contact me...Good luck to everyone!


Congrats mate....
I just wanted to know whether you are single applicants or have dependents as well in your application ...

the reason for asking this is that " Someone told me that the Single Applicants receives Speedy grants if all their documents are attached " .Although I do not buy that point but just wanted to check with you ...

In fact , I am allocated to the same Team 7 ...in my application, My wife and Kid are also added...

Once Again , many Congratulations...


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Guess eVisa portal is down and behaving weird .. Gave me an error "Network issue".. then my attached files disappeared and status changed to "Application Received" from "In Progress"... Now it is showing "No records found"...

And now back to normal....

Fuzz...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Got 189 grant this morning!!! YeY!!!!!! I applied on the 17th of Dec, ack 17th of Dec... ANSCO code 254418. CO team 7,initial SA. CO never contact me...Good luck to everyone!


congrats mate ... one more 17th onshore one!


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

ManojLenka said:


> Congrats mate....
> I just wanted to know whether you are single applicants or have dependents as well in your application ...
> 
> the reason for asking this is that " Someone told me that the Single Applicants receives Speedy grants if all their documents are attached " .Although I do not buy that point but just wanted to check with you ...
> ...


Well, you can look at it as conducting background check for a single applicant is faster than for applicant with dependents


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

Teevee said:


> Well, you can look at it as conducting background check for a single applicant is faster than for applicant with dependents


yeah, Agree with you mate...let us wait for our turn


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Guys.
I dont think that onshore get speedy grant.
look at my case I havent got CO yet.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> Hey Guys.
> I dont think that onshore get speedy grant.
> look at my case I havent got CO yet.


Yeah Truly said.. Me too... Still waiting for the Golden Mail...


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello Guys,

Dropped in a mail yesterday to my CO to confirm my Medical results.. after couple of hours "Organize Health" link disappeared from my e-Visa Portal...

Does this mean that my medicals are finalized?

Can't wait any long, going to call my CO tomorrow ... If I don't receive any reply by today EOD....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

means meds are uploaded..


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

superm said:


> means meds are uploaded..


Thanks superm... 

So that doesn't mean it is finalized yet... Only my CO can let me know about it..


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

jrompeeris said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Dropped in a mail yesterday to my CO to confirm my Medical results.. after couple of hours "Organize Health" link disappeared from my e-Visa Portal...
> 
> ...


normally CO will respond in 3 wrking days...till now I ve contacted my CO via email 4 times and for all the response time max of 3 working days....if you can then wait or else call your CO


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

NIP said:


> normally CO will respond in 3 wrking days...till now I ve contacted my CO via email 4 times and for all the response time max of 3 working days....if you can then wait or else call your CO


Yeah even I mailed him earlier on 7th Feb, but he did replied to my mail the next day itself 8th Feb... Guess he must be going through previous mails and have not reached my mail yet...


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

deep4expat said:


> Hey Guys.
> I dont think that onshore get speedy grant.
> look at my case I havent got CO yet.


I think you have already been assigned with CO, he/she just have not contacted you yet. I'm also onshore applicant and I have not seen any contact from CO though DIAC told me (on phone) that I was assigned one last week. You may contact DIAC to confirm the CO allocation.


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

superm said:


> Com'on man - I was being hopeful man. One of the 17th Dec applicant has received grant today
> Though he is onshore applicant - but I don't think you still feel they have an edge? ;-p
> 
> And you know min Skype credit is 16AUD to be bought. That would mean around 1000 Rs
> So giving them 2 days then I will make that call!


I don't want to dishearten u and I hope u get ur PR ASAP. Just wanted to appraise u of facts. I am living in Australia for more than 5 years. I applied for 189 on 1/12 and got CO on 17/1/13. Got email from him 2 weeks back to which I resent all required documents again the very next day. I am still waiting for any reply from him.

So I think it is all to CO.


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

hey guys.
just finished call with DIAC Rep.
He told me that he cannot get into the system coz system is down since morning. And he told me to wait for 2 more weeks.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> hey guys.
> just finished call with DIAC Rep.
> He told me that he cannot get into the system coz system is down since morning. And he told me to wait for 2 more weeks.


Yeah system was down this morning.. but that was only for few minutes.. then was back on track...


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Shuba said:


> Congratulations fdaus_garden:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> what is the status of your application showing and documents status too?


Hey Shuba,
My status saying finalised. And all documents gone,it said grant letter sent.


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

ManojLenka said:


> Congrats mate....
> I just wanted to know whether you are single applicants or have dependents as well in your application ...
> 
> the reason for asking this is that " Someone told me that the Single Applicants receives Speedy grants if all their documents are attached " .Although I do not buy that point but just wanted to check with you ...
> ...


Hey ManojLenka,

Thank you

I am a single applicants. Onshore.
I attached all documents online. Never contacted by CO...

Wishing you a speedy grant


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Hey ManojLenka,
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


just curious .. at what time did you lodge your application on 17th?


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Hey ManojLenka,
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...



Thanks mate ....


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

superm said:


> just curious .. at what time did you lodge your application on 17th?


Hey superm,

I think I lodge my application around 830-845 am-ish, Australian time. I got my ack at 9.12am.


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

superm said:


> just curious .. at what time did you lodge your application on 17th?


I lodged around 10.30 PM ( Australian Time)..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Hey superm,
> 
> I think I lodge my application around 830-845 am-ish, Australian time. I got my ack at 9.12am.





ManojLenka said:


> I lodged around 10.30 PM ( Australian Time)..


okay thanks. I did mine around Australia evening (7-8 PM types)


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

superm said:


> okay thanks. I did mine around Australia evening (7-8 PM types)[/QUOTE
> 
> I need to wait a little more
> 
> I received my Acknowledgement at 11.20 PM on 17th Dec 2012...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

iblue said:


> M.D & Team 2


Hey - can you tell what was your time of Visa Application?


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey - can you tell what was your time of Visa Application?


Superm, you going to solve some serious cases... Manipulating with time...


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz fdaus garden! All the best!!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Superm, you going to solve some serious cases... Manipulating with time...


hehe yeah


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

I am on the phone (on hold for 20 mins) to DIAC now...Got some time off work...Hopefully they pick up before their day ends! I can't hold on for more than 30 mins more!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> I am on the phone (on hold for 20 mins) to DIAC now...Got some time off work...Hopefully they pick up before their day ends! I can't hold on for more than 30 mins more!


best of luck


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Well, they answered finally after about 45 minutes. They said I have been allocated a CO from Team 2 on Feb 14th...Did not give any CO details.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

VVV said:


> Well, they answered finally after about 45 minutes. They said I have been allocated a CO from Team 2 on Feb 14th...Did not give any CO details.


45 minutes is really a long wait...Anyway atleast you know that you have a CO now.

Update your signature man!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> 45 minutes is really a long wait...Anyway atleast you know that you have a CO now.
> 
> Update your signature man!


Thanks findraj  Updated! I am a girl btw  hehe

Hope you get the grant soon! All the best!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

VVV said:


> Thanks findraj  Updated! I am a girl btw  hehe
> 
> Hope you get the grant soon! All the best!


Oh! Update your signature Girl!!!

Thank you for your wishes. More than my grant I need my PCC right now :juggle:

And Goodl Luck for your grant


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> Thanks findraj  Updated! I am a girl btw  hehe
> 
> Hope you get the grant soon! All the best!


congrats - what was your lodge time? midnite Oz time?


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi All,
I need format to prepare Functional English CERTIFICATE. Any body having the format please share 
Her IELTS score got expire I never noticed she did the exam JUN-2011 (Came to know after getting the mail from CO  )
But hse had B Tech Dgree I belive i can get the certificate from the college for the same


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

superm said:


> congrats - what was your lodge time? midnite Oz time?


Hi superm, I lodged on 16th late evening our time...So, it should be early morning/dawn of 17th..not sure the exact time...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> Hi All,
> I need format to prepare Functional English CERTIFICATE. Any body having the format please share
> Her IELTS score got expire I never noticed she did the exam JUN-2011 (Came to know after getting the mail from CO  )
> But hse had B Tech Dgree I belive i can get the certificate from the college for the same


check the Bottom of this page at Migrate to Australia Information place!
Things you want to include is in bold.


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

superm said:


> check the Bottom of this page at Migrate to Australia Information place!
> Things you want to include is in bold.


Thanks for the Same Superm


----------



## Kamarjahan (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi All,

I am very new to this forum. I have also lodged the visa for 189 in the month of Jan. Awaiting CO.


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

VVV said:


> Well, they answered finally after about 45 minutes. They said I have been allocated a CO from Team 2 on Feb 14th...Did not give any CO details.


Congratz on the good news. I called them earlier today and the operator wouldn't even give me the team number


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Got 189 grant this morning!!! YeY!!!!!! I applied on the 17th of Dec, ack 17th of Dec... ANSCO code 254418. CO team 7,initial SA. CO never contact me...Good luck to everyone!



congrats mate... party time:rockon:


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

superm said:


> check the Bottom of this page at Migrate to Australia Information place!
> Things you want to include is in bold.


Looks Like page is blocked for me


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Teevee said:


> Congratz on the good news. I called them earlier today and the operator wouldn't even give me the team number


Well I think it depends on the operator...Some give more details and some don't give any details...Well, atleast we know we have COs...Let's wait a bit and see...If we don't hear anything for a while we can call again I suppose..


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> Hi All,
> I need format to prepare Functional English CERTIFICATE. Any body having the format please share
> Her IELTS score got expire I never noticed she did the exam JUN-2011 (Came to know after getting the mail from CO  )
> But hse had B Tech Dgree I belive i can get the certificate from the college for the same


IELTS scores are now valid for 3 yrs.. Plz check with ur CO.. What did he ask you for?


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> IELTS scores are now valid for 3 yrs.. Plz check with ur CO.. What did he ask you for?


Even I was thinking the same 
CO sent an email with Note:

*Important: If you are using an IELTS test to show functional
English, it must be from a test sat no more than 12 months before
making your application.*


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

VVV said:


> Well I think it depends on the operator...Some give more details and some don't give any details...Well, atleast we know we have COs...Let's wait a bit and see...If we don't hear anything for a while we can call again I suppose..


Thank God I don't have to call them again as I have just received the GRANT EMAIL  :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Hope you will hear from your CO soon, VVV


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Teevee said:


> Thank God I don't have to call them again as I have just received the GRANT EMAIL  :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hope you will hear from your CO soon, VVV


Congrats Teevee!!! enjoy


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

Teevee said:


> Thank God I don't have to call them again as I have just received the GRANT EMAIL  :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hope you will hear from your CO soon, VVV



Congrats mate, At time did you lodge the application on 17th Dec ...Now I am curious about the time  and also are you a single applicant or with dependents as well ...


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Teevee said:


> Thank God I don't have to call them again as I have just received the GRANT EMAIL  :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hope you will hear from your CO soon, VVV


Oh WOW!!!!! How cool is that ::clap2::clap2::clap2:

ENJOY!!! All the very best!!!!


----------



## Maheshb (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats mate


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

fdaus_garden said:


> Congrats Teevee!!! enjoy


Thank you mate, your wish surely speed up the process


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Teevee, btw, which team was your CO from? Initials please? Thanks a lot


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Teevee said:


> Thank God I don't have to call them again as I have just received the GRANT EMAIL  :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hope you will hear from your CO soon, VVV


Congrats man.. another onshore applicant. :clap2::clap2:
What was time when you lodged visa on 17th dec?


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks all, wish you all will hear from your CO soon or receive a direct grant 



ManojLenka said:


> Congrats mate, At time did you lodge the application on 17th Dec ...Now I am curious about the time  and also are you a single applicant or with dependents as well ...


I lodged my application around noon on Dec 17th (Melbourne time). The account was created on 11:27 AM and acknowledgment email received on 12:34 PM. I'm a single onshore applicant.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Teevee said:


> Thank God I don't have to call them again as I have just received the GRANT EMAIL  :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hope you will hear from your CO soon, VVV


Congratulations TeeVee 

Good Luck Ahead


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> Even I was thinking the same
> CO sent an email with Note:
> 
> *Important: If you are using an IELTS test to show functional
> ...


My husband wrote IELTS on 3rd Dec 2011 and I lodged PR on 12th Dec 2012. So his IELTS score is 1 year and 9 days old. Does he need to sit for another IELTS exam? Its difficult for him to get a letter from his college so IELTS is the only option.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Got 189 grant this morning!!! YeY!!!!!! I applied on the 17th of Dec, ack 17th of Dec... ANSCO code 254418. CO team 7,initial SA. CO never contact me...Good luck to everyone!


Congrats Mate!!!!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

I receive email from case officer saying he have completed his preliminary assessment and doesn't require further documents.

Does this means he is happy with the documents provided? What happens after this?

However, he is saying that "At this time, the health assessment outcomes have not been finalised and I will await the outcome of your health assessments through our Global Health team". 

I have done my medical test on 10th January and its already 40 days. Please anyone advice how long it takes for health assessment outcome from Global Health team?

Thanks,
Saroj

Team 34 Brisane


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> My husband wrote IELTS on 3rd Dec 2011 and I lodged PR on 12th Dec 2012. So his IELTS score is 1 year and 9 days old. Does he need to sit for another IELTS exam? Its difficult for him to get a letter from his college so IELTS is the only option.


IELTS is valid for 2 years and now they have changed it to 3 years those who appeared after July 2012.. hope the update date is right.. otherwise 2 years is the normal validity..


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

VVV said:


> Well, they answered finally after about 45 minutes. They said I have been allocated a CO from Team 2 on Feb 14th...Did not give any CO details.


Congrats...

I ve heard team 2 is really great and speedy in giving the grant. So you are lucky


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Teevee said:


> Thank God I don't have to call them again as I have just received the GRANT EMAIL  :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hope you will hear from your CO soon, VVV


Congrats Teevee!!!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Teevee said:


> Thank God I don't have to call them again as I have just received the GRANT EMAIL  :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hope you will hear from your CO soon, VVV



Congrats....

Could you pls share your CO and team details?


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Teevee said:


> Thank God I don't have to call them again as I have just received the GRANT EMAIL  :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hope you will hear from your CO soon, VVV


Congratulations TeeVee


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Congrats...
> 
> I ve heard team 2 is really great and speedy in giving the grant. So you are lucky


Thanks Sameera....but I just saw a thread for Team 2, and some think Team 2 is the slowest! Well, I guess it depends on the CO....but I sure hope you and I and the rest of us all get quick grants, irrespective of the teams!


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Yes I wrote to GH - they confirmed its finalized. You can find how on medical status page of Migrate to Australia information place.
> 
> Did you contact your CO to know what's pending?
> Best of luck!


Thanks.. superm for ur quick reply.
Yeah i have mailed twice to my CO after the submission of my additional documents on 07/01/13 but unfortunately,she never replied.
I really dont know whether she is in receipt of all documents? what is the status of my medicals?
I have even mailed to [email protected](To know about the medical status) and they replied back as:

_It is therefore best if you direct all enquiries about the status of health examinations to the processing centre responsible for the visa subclass. The case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry to Global Health on your behalf if necessary. _

So basically,i think all queries can only be answered by CO....(only if she is willing to communicate)


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Congrats...
> 
> I ve heard team 2 is really great and speedy in giving the grant. So you are lucky


I am have been allocated team 2, yeah they are quite fast.. because of my medicals I am stuck...


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

ck128 said:


> Just sent CO an email, hopefully this will speed things up! Thanks for the advice.


Could you pls share the exact response you received from Health strategies stating it was finalized for permanent standard? That would help many others to analyse the situation. Coz this morning I saw another member in this thread stating that he/she got a response from CO stating no further documents are required and awaiting health finalization whereas they had done medicals about 40 days back. So this new thing about discrepancy in feedbacks receiving from health strategies and COs is interesting yet scary


----------



## kalpsjuly18 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Fwmonger,

Did you call DIAC and checked if you have been assigned a CO ?


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> I receive email from case officer saying he have completed his preliminary assessment and doesn't require further documents.
> 
> Does this means he is happy with the documents provided? What happens after this?
> 
> ...


it usually only takes a weeks time for the medicals to be finalised, however, (god forbid) if your medicals are referred then it take a minimum of three months for clearance. Do you know if your medicals are finalised or referred ??


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> I am have been allocated team 2, yeah they are quite fast.. because of my medicals I am stuck...


HI....All the best for a quick grant! What happened to your medicals? Are they referred? Good Luck....Hope everything gets sorted soon:clap2:


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

nagarjuna726 said:


> it usually only takes a weeks time for the medicals to be finalised, however, (god forbid) if your medicals are referred then it take a minimum of three months for clearance. Do you know if your medicals are finalised or referred ??


Thanks Nagarjuna

No idea about finalized or referred. How do we know if my medical was referred?

CO is saying- he will await the outcome of our health assessments through Global Health team.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

VVV said:


> HI....All the best for a quick grant! What happened to your medicals? Are they referred? Good Luck....Hope everything gets sorted soon:clap2:


I think they got upload yesterday.. because from yesterday the link disappeared.. Even I dropped a mail yesterday to my CO to confirm on my Medical Status.. Haven't received any reply from him yet..


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> IELTS is valid for 2 years and now they have changed it to 3 years those who appeared after July 2012.. hope the update date is right.. otherwise 2 years is the normal validity..


I found the following information applicable for secondary applicant :

If you are using an IELTS test to show functional English, it must be from a test sat no more than 12 months before making your application.


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

Teevee said:


> Thanks all, wish you all will hear from your CO soon or receive a direct grant
> 
> 
> I lodged my application around noon on Dec 17th (Melbourne time). The account was created on 11:27 AM and acknowledgment email received on 12:34 PM. I'm a single onshore applicant.


Thanks buddy


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I found the following information applicable for secondary applicant :
> 
> If you are using an IELTS test to show functional English, it must be from a test sat no more than 12 months before making your application.


hmm that's quite interesting...


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> I think they got upload yesterday.. because from yesterday the link disappeared.. Even I dropped a mail yesterday to my CO to confirm on my Medical Status.. Haven't received any reply from him yet..


Well if it just got uploaded you will receive your grant in no-time! All the best


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Thanks Nagarjuna
> 
> No idea about finalized or referred. How do we know if my medical was referred?
> 
> CO is saying- he will await the outcome of our health assessments through Global Health team.


you can see it on the page where you check the progress of the application. If the medicals got referred it says on the website. Or you can shoot a mail to CO asking for the status of your medicals.


----------



## Helloss (Jan 30, 2013)

Reposting...

When will the status of documents attached change to "Received " state?
I have uploaded all docs except PCC and Medicals. But some are showing as "Received" and some are still in "Required" state.

When will status of documents change to 'Received' ???


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

kalpsjuly18 said:


> Hi Fwmonger,
> 
> Did you call DIAC and checked if you have been assigned a CO ?



Not yet. When did you apply? Can you update your signature please?


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

nagarjuna726 said:


> you can see it on the page where you check the progress of the application. If the medicals got referred it says on the website. Or you can shoot a mail to CO asking for the status of your medicals.


There is no Organize health link and the status of Health Assessment is Recommended.
However, I email CO that we have already done medical, he replied in 20 minutes saying he will wait for health outcome from Global health Team (upload to his records electronically). Does it says referred instead of Received/Recommended/Requested if medical is referred?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Got 189 grant this morning!!! YeY!!!!!! I applied on the 17th of Dec, ack 17th of Dec... ANSCO code 254418. CO team 7,initial SA. CO never contact me...Good luck to everyone!


Many congratulations mate. Enjoy the Grant !!!!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> There is no Organize health link and the status of Health Assessment is Recommended.
> However, I email CO that we have already done medical, he replied in 20 minutes saying he will wait for health outcome from Global health Team (upload to his records electronically). Does it says referred instead of Received/Recommended/Requested if medical is referred?


A CO usually mentions in the email if the medicals got referred. Lets hope that your medicals didnt get referred and in that case you can expect a grant anytime. May be tomorrow could be your lucky day. 

All the best mate.


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

VVV said:


> Teevee, btw, which team was your CO from? Initials please? Thanks a lot


My CO was JH from team 6


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

Is there an email to contact DIAC?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Teevee said:


> Thank God I don't have to call them again as I have just received the GRANT EMAIL  :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hope you will hear from your CO soon, VVV


 congrats mate...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ck128 (Feb 4, 2013)

sameera207 said:


> Could you pls share the exact response you received from Health strategies stating it was finalized for permanent standard? That would help many others to analyse the situation. Coz this morning I saw another member in this thread stating that he/she got a response from CO stating no further documents are required and awaiting health finalization whereas they had done medicals about 40 days back. So this new thing about discrepancy in feedbacks receiving from health strategies and COs is interesting yet scary


DIAC systems indicate that your health examination was cleared to the permanent standard, and this clearance remains valid until 22/11/2013.*The health examination requirement will be automatically generated by the visa lodgement system at time of application, but your case officer will be able to override the necessity for you to undergo further tests.*Once your CO has been allocated, please ask them to reuse the results contained within the below Health Request IDs for your new application:* results RID: 360551cuz results: 1760551xyz If you have any further enquiries or system issues, could you please contact us again.*Regards,


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

ManojLenka said:


> Congrats mate....
> I just wanted to know whether you are single applicants or have dependents as well in your application ...
> 
> the reason for asking this is that " Someone told me that the Single Applicants receives Speedy grants if all their documents are attached " .Although I do not buy that point but just wanted to check with you ...
> ...


I dont think family processing takes any longer except for meds if not cleared.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> congrats mate ... one more 17th onshore one!


Oh come on mate, there is no distinction btween onshore/offshore

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Oh come on mate, there is no distinction btween onshore/offshore
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


I must agree in a sense that onshore applicants are processed faster. Why? Because we already passed the primarily check once. Our documents have been reviewed once and our records are in their system so it only take little time to check additional documents and changes in circumstance.


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

Filling up the form 26. Stuck at question 12.

Have you lodged a visa application. I know I should answer YES. but the question is at what office? What does that mean?


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I had mailed twice.. Did not got any reply.. only the standard one that you should direct your query to CO...
> 
> I provided them which TRN number, Passport number, DOB, and Name..
> 
> ...


Same wid me mate,
Even i mailed them twice but no reply but saying that you should only contact ur CO.
Its really confusing.. how some people r getting response while many not..?:tape:


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Hey tiger, what is your occupation?


Hi,

My occupation is 263111


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

fdaus_garden said:


> Got 189 grant this morning!!! YeY!!!!!! I applied on the 17th of Dec, ack 17th of Dec... ANSCO code 254418. CO team 7,initial SA. CO never contact me...Good luck to everyone!


Congrats mate! really super fast grant :clap2:


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> There is no Organize health link and the status of Health Assessment is Recommended.
> However, I email CO that we have already done medical, he replied in 20 minutes saying he will wait for health outcome from Global health Team (upload to his records electronically). Does it says referred instead of Received/Recommended/Requested if medical is referred?


I m sure its not referred if thats the case he would have told you. No soner the system gets updated you will hear from them with the golden mail


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

ck128 said:


> DIAC systems indicate that your health examination was cleared to the permanent standard, and this clearance remains valid until 22/11/2013.*The health examination requirement will be automatically generated by the visa lodgement system at time of application, but your case officer will be able to override the necessity for you to undergo further tests.*Once your CO has been allocated, please ask them to reuse the results contained within the below Health Request IDs for your new application:* results RID: 360551cuz results: 1760551xyz If you have any further enquiries or system issues, could you please contact us again.*Regards,


Oh you reused some medicals you uploaded in November 2012? I am sure this is a communication gap between CO and health strategies. As you had written on top of the Health strategies mail the golden mail will be in your inbox anytime


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

praji said:


> I don't want to dishearten u and I hope u get ur PR ASAP. Just wanted to appraise u of facts. I am living in Australia for more than 5 years. I applied for 189 on 1/12 and got CO on 17/1/13. Got email from him 2 weeks back to which I resent all required documents again the very next day. I am still waiting for any reply from him.
> 
> So I think it is all to CO.


Rightly said.

However, one thing springs to my mind. I think even onshore applicants have no edge at all unless they have recently applied for substantial visa and thus may have gone through thorough background checks. Take my case for example, I had to extend my student visa last year for four months (which I did in March 2012). Then I had put up 485 visa which got processed in January 2013 and was granted the Skilled Graduate visa in February 2013 (days before getting the 189 granted). So, it may be a case whereby the recent doc checks skim out a total re-check for same and thus save up some time. Again, this is just my logical theory and may not at all hold true.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Teevee said:


> Thank God I don't have to call them again as I have just received the GRANT EMAIL  :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hope you will hear from your CO soon, VVV


Hi Teevee,

Congrats!! :clap2:

BTW, what is your occupation?

__________________
EOI: 189 (28 Sep) | Invited: 16 Nov | Lodged: 16 Dec | ACK: 16 Dec| PCC: Not yet | Medicals: Not yet | CO: ?? |E-Mail: No communication yet |Grant:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Oh come on mate, there is no distinction btween onshore/offshore
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Not sure man.. till now all 3 17th 'grant'ed applicants are onshore.. anyways, doesn't matter much! Lets hope DIAC increases speed still some more to satisfy hunger of all waiting applicants soon


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Many congratulations mate. Enjoy the Grant !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Thank you Ghostride I can sit and relax now hehe 
You too! Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## kalpsjuly18 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi,

December 20 applicants have been assigned with CO. Any other updates after that ?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> Hi,
> 
> My occupation is 263111



Hello Mate...

I am too with same occ code... Could you please put your timelines in your signature?


----------



## kalpsjuly18 (Aug 27, 2012)

fwmonger said:


> Not yet. When did you apply? Can you update your signature please?


That was my first post  . I can update my signatuer after 5 posts only.

December 20 applicants have been assigned with CO. Any other updates after that ?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> I receive email from case officer saying he have completed his preliminary assessment and doesn't require further documents.
> 
> Does this means he is happy with the documents provided? What happens after this?
> 
> ...


If youe meds were ferred, then its currently taking upto 3 months. There is a spreadsheet for those awaiting finalisation of meds (link below). You may want to put your details and join others in the same boat.

Awaiting Meds Finalisation Spreadsheet


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

kalpsjuly18 said:


> That was my first post  . I can update my signatuer after 5 posts only.
> 
> December 20 applicants have been assigned with CO. Any other updates after that ?


Ya right. No updates after that in this thread. When did you apply, by the way?


----------



## iblue (Dec 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey - can you tell what was your time of Visa Application?


Applied/Acknowledgement Received: 12:31:40 AM Dec 17th (30 Mins from the time of invitation)


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

iblue said:


> Applied/Acknowledgement Received: 12:31:40 AM Dec 17th (30 Mins from the time of invitation)


Okay thanks.. 
So 3 people in order of receiving grants with their application time:

1. Around midnight - iBlue
2. Around morning - fdaus_garden
3. Around Noon - teevee

All onshore

Lets see tomorrow who joins the list


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Hi Teevee,
> 
> Congrats!! :clap2:
> 
> ...


My occupation is accountant


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

Mani2k said:


> I have assigned a CO today Team 2 Adelaide Initials 'SB'. He as asked for form 80 for me and my wife and evidence of employment. I need to ask you guys my bank statement consists of around more than 120 pages and they are all in black & white. Do I have to attest each and every single page? Also can I pick out the pages which have the transfered amount of my salaries and then attest them? Please suggest.


Can someone plz reply to this :-(


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Mani2k said:


> Can someone plz reply to this :-(


I believe you can go with the pages showing the salary things. Don't you have the reference letters from company and salary slips and roles and responsibility docs?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mani2k said:


> Can someone plz reply to this :-(


My agent of course only uploaded salary remitance pages of my passbook.s That was also about 6 per year. That saves you from the pain of scanning all.

But over to the experts too to comment.


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> I found the following information applicable for secondary applicant :
> 
> If you are using an IELTS test to show functional English, it must be from a test sat no more than 12 months before making your application.


Where did u find that information? I tried to search it. All I could find was that secondary applicant has same criteria for English.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

tenten said:


> The speed of DIAC reinstates the lost confidence. I will not be amazed to see CO allocation for the first January applicant this month. And my dream of Visa grant by Easter may not be just a dream after all. I know there are referred meds to deal with - but I have hope that they won't be held too long.
> 
> Best wishes for all January applicants, your time in the limelight is not a distant figment of imagination, its just around the corner and the echoes of coming parties can be heard! Go DIAC Go!


Well said tenten!
They seem to be making up for the past sluggishness, and looks like the new year hangover is finally over.
Any idea why the meds could be referred even if the GP gives you "A"


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

kalpsjuly18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> December 20 applicants have been assigned with CO. Any other updates after that ?


None that I am aware of. Good thing is after the 20th of Dec, there are few applications lodged because of the Christmas and New year holidays. This means once we pass 20th Dec, we will find ourselves in Mid Jan in no time. I hope my theory holds true.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Mani2k said:


> Can someone plz reply to this :-(


Scan in low resolution? How can it be in white and black? Bank statements have their Headers in colour idk, may be different there


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

findraj said:


> Scan in low resolution? How can it be in white and black? Bank statements have their Headers in colour idk, may be different there


Idk when i request to bank to give me 8 years bank statement, they gave me in black and white.. So do i attest all pages? Or just scan it and send it to CO? Or only salaries pages scan them and send it CO .. Plz help


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

superm said:


> I believe you can go with the pages showing the salary things. Don't you have the reference letters from company and salary slips and roles and responsibility docs?


I have already send the reference letter but CO asking for bank statements and payslips and tax document.. I have payslips but bank statement thing is killing me


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

Mani2k said:


> Idk when i request to bank to give me 8 years bank statement, they gave me in black and white.. So do i attest all pages? Or just scan it and send it to CO? Or only salaries pages scan them and send it CO .. Plz help


why you are so much worried ??
In SA, even the attestation is being done with black ink stamps. Whereas in india, they use blue ink.

CO's are intelligent people and they DO understand these things. Just scan all the pages (don't leave any pages), send it to them. This is what I have done.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

praji said:


> Where did u find that information? I tried to search it. All I could find was that secondary applicant has same criteria for English.


Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Mani2k said:


> I have already send the reference letter but CO asking for bank statements and payslips and tax document.. I have payslips but bank statement thing is killing me


If you can submit bank statement and tax documents, it should be enough, also you must do as CO says, because he will decide your case.

Dont think about scanning 120 pages, put it in the feeder and let it run...

Give CO whatever you can give, like Provident fund statement, TDS from salary or whatever you get there to prove your employment

Yes, I agree with Raaj, they are clever, dont know if they are intelligen that depends on IQ but yes clever they are


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Mani2k said:


> Can someone plz reply to this :-(


I believe that you must submit all the pages. It's just a matter of scanning 120 pages but afterwards it would be CO's headache whether he goes through them or not.
Would also suggest that you highlight salary transfer transactions, which would make it easier for the CO to skim through the long statement.

I hope the statements are attested by your bank. I have gone through the similar situation(135 pages)


----------



## fdaus_garden (Jan 11, 2013)

Mani2k said:


> Can someone plz reply to this :-(


Hi Mani2k... Perhaps you can ask your bank to write a statement saying that you have regular income from such and such company in the last (...)years. Or use your tax slips? I don't personally think you need to upload 120 pages!

Evidence of employment can be written by HR or your boss too! It's what I did for mine...
Hope it helps


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

fdaus_garden said:


> Hi Mani2k... Perhaps you can ask your bank to write a statement saying that you have regular income from such and such company in the last (...)years. Or use your tax slips? I don't personally think you need to upload 120 pages!
> 
> Evidence of employment can be written by HR or your boss too! It's what I did for mine...
> Hope it helps


0 

If the CO asks for bank statements, he will have to scan it 120 or 1200..The CO is asking proof of employment. So I would be cautious if I dont submit something but if I give CO everything its his/her job to look what he/she wants to..

Please dont do selective things, just upload everything you have when CO asks for it


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you guys! I just had the conversation with my bank person and she told me that she will stamp all the pages and then I guess will be no problem to scan them except it will be a tedious job to scan all the pages one by one


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Mani2k said:


> Idk when i request to bank to give me 8 years bank statement, they gave me in black and white.. So do i attest all pages? Or just scan it and send it to CO? Or only salaries pages scan them and send it CO .. Plz help


Black and White or color, both are fine for scanning. If you can attest it, even better. Rule of thumb: More is always better. So provide everything you got. The main thing is that when they contact the relevant persons, for example: your boss or your bank, for verification, the figures in your scans should match with them. 

you may combine multiple pdf's into one to reduce the number of documents.


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

Guys, need help with a Form 80 question.

I am just trying to fill it up just in case its required.

*Question 20 - Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying.*

I have no idea where I will be staying, especially at this point in time. However I have friends and family in Australia. So do you think I should give one of their addresses or say "Not yet decided"


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)


I agree but is it applicable to 189 visa too? In 189 they have written that IELTs of dependent is valid for 3 years if u want to get 5 points for dependent. 175 vis are already closed for new applications since July, so is this still applicable?

Can I have opinion of some senior members.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

rajivp2008 said:


> Guys, need help with a Form 80 question.
> 
> I am just trying to fill it up just in case its required.
> 
> ...


_blank if not sure.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

timus17 said:


> Hello Mate...
> 
> I am too with same occ code... Could you please put your timelines in your signature?



Hi Timus,

I've lodged on 16th Dec. Have you got any e-mail from CO or you called to DIAC? 

Still I don't get any mail from CO, So I don't know whether any CO already assigned for my application or not 

Thanks
__________________
EOI: 189 (28 Sep) | Invited: 16 Nov | Lodged: 16 Dec | ACK: 16 Dec| PCC: Not yet | Medicals: Not yet | CO: ?? |E-Mail: No communication yet |Grant: :ranger:


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

praji said:


> I agree but is it applicable to 189 visa too? In 189 they have written that IELTs of dependent is valid for 3 years if u want to get 5 points for dependent. 175 vis are already closed for new applications since July, so is this still applicable?
> 
> Can I have opinion of some senior members.


Someone has received an email from CO stating that IELTS for secondary applicant is valid for 12 months. I was not aware of this before though.
We have lodged our application on 12th Dec,2012.
His IELTS Test date was 3rd Dec,2011.
But the TRF Date was 15th Dec,2011.
So, if CO considers TRF date then its less than one year,but test date is more than 1 year. I am really tensed.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> Hi Timus,
> 
> I've lodged on 16th Dec. Have you got any e-mail from CO or you called to DIAC?
> 
> ...


Yes Bengal_tiger.. I got CO email on last friday as you can see on my signature...

He wanted to confirm me if i want to add my parents as dependent... after which he would let me know what all doc is needed.

I dropped a mail to CO on Monday.. no replies as of now..


I think you already have a CO.. you would get a mail probably by end of this week or early next week.

I can see that you have pasted your signature as a part of message.. There is an option on top right corner to set your signature permanently


----------



## monu11 (Feb 18, 2013)

saurabh.naidu said:


> Hi naveed . I too had all the documents in jpeg format that i converted to pdf and uploaded'em
> 
> The easiest way are the online jpeg to pdf converters . Just google it and u will find plenty of them. Just type "Convert jpg to pdf " . I hope it will solve ur problem . Good luck


I have. uploaded. the. colore pdf documents but not certified
do they need to be certified or should i just wait for co


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

monu11 said:


> I have. uploaded. the. colore pdf documents but not certified
> do they need to be certified or should i just wait for co



They do not need to be certified.


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I m sure its not referred if thats the case he would have told you. No soner the system gets updated you will hear from them with the golden mail


Thanks Sameera, I think its not referred


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Well said tenten!
> They seem to be making up for the past sluggishness, and looks like the new year hangover is finally over.
> Any idea why the meds could be referred even if the GP gives you "A"


One reason could be you did your medicals in a country whose medicals are always referred as DIAC policy. There could be more reasons just that I can't think of any right now.


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi guys. Morning. I have some happy news to share. After many sleepless nights and waiting and refreshing my mailbox finally, finally... got the grant this morning for 189. Never heard from CO. it was direct grant. This was for my wife, kid and myself. Thanks all for your support and wishes. There's always a happy ending after sleepless nights. I am leaving to India( Hyderabad) for 2 weeks...will enjoy my time now. 
I am sure lot of you folks are restless for your grant. You will get there soon and I wish you all the best. 

P.S I am an onshore applicant. The debate continues


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Hurray!!! Finally the wait is over.... I got my Grant Letter today... This brought me a big relief!!! 

Thanks too all of you for helping and guiding throughout my journey... 

All the best for those awaiting for CO and GRANT....


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Hi guys. Morning. I have some happy news to share. After many sleepless nights and waiting and refreshing my mailbox finally, finally... got the grant this morning for 189. Never heard from CO. it was direct grant. This was for my wife, kid and myself. Thanks all for your support and wishes. There's always a happy ending after sleepless nights. I am leaving to India( Hyderabad) for 2 weeks...will enjoy my time now.
> I am sure lot of you folks are restless for your grant. You will get there soon and I wish you all the best.
> 
> P.S I am an onshore applicant. The debate continues


Congrats...:clap2:


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Hi guys. Morning. I have some happy news to share. After many sleepless nights and waiting and refreshing my mailbox finally, finally... got the grant this morning for 189. Never heard from CO. it was direct grant. This was for my wife, kid and myself. Thanks all for your support and wishes. There's always a happy ending after sleepless nights. I am leaving to India( Hyderabad) for 2 weeks...will enjoy my time now.
> I am sure lot of you folks are restless for your grant. You will get there soon and I wish you all the best.
> 
> P.S I am an onshore applicant. The debate continues


Congrats Mate.. Even I received the Grant today... Njoy..


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Hurray!!! Finally the wait is over.... I got my Grant Letter today... This brought me a big relief!!!
> 
> Thanks too all of you for helping and guiding throughout my journey...
> 
> All the best for those awaiting for CO and GRANT....


Congrats...:clap2:


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

jrompeeris said:


> Congrats Mate.. Even I received the Grant today... Njoy..


Enjoy. We melbourne folks are rocking it today . :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Hurray!!! Finally the wait is over.... I got my Grant Letter today... This brought me a big relief!!!
> 
> Thanks too all of you for helping and guiding throughout my journey...
> 
> All the best for those awaiting for CO and GRANT....


Congratulation..


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Hi guys. Morning. I have some happy news to share. After many sleepless nights and waiting and refreshing my mailbox finally, finally... got the grant this morning for 189. Never heard from CO. it was direct grant. This was for my wife, kid and myself. Thanks all for your support and wishes. There's always a happy ending after sleepless nights. I am leaving to India( Hyderabad) for 2 weeks...will enjoy my time now.
> I am sure lot of you folks are restless for your grant. You will get there soon and I wish you all the best.
> 
> P.S I am an onshore applicant. The debate continues


Congratulation..


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

congrats guys


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

melbdream said:


> Hi guys. Morning. I have some happy news to share. After many sleepless nights and waiting and refreshing my mailbox finally, finally... got the grant this morning for 189. Never heard from CO. it was direct grant. This was for my wife, kid and myself. Thanks all for your support and wishes. There's always a happy ending after sleepless nights. I am leaving to India( Hyderabad) for 2 weeks...will enjoy my time now.
> I am sure lot of you folks are restless for your grant. You will get there soon and I wish you all the best.
> 
> P.S I am an onshore applicant. The debate continues


Congratulations melbdream :clap2::clap2:

Btw at what time did you lodge your application and which team you were allocated to?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Hi guys. Morning. I have some happy news to share. After many sleepless nights and waiting and refreshing my mailbox finally, finally... got the grant this morning for 189. Never heard from CO. it was direct grant. This was for my wife, kid and myself. Thanks all for your support and wishes. There's always a happy ending after sleepless nights. I am leaving to India( Hyderabad) for 2 weeks...will enjoy my time now.
> I am sure lot of you folks are restless for your grant. You will get there soon and I wish you all the best.
> 
> P.S I am an onshore applicant. The debate continues





jrompeeris said:


> Hurray!!! Finally the wait is over.... I got my Grant Letter today... This brought me a big relief!!!
> 
> Thanks too all of you for helping and guiding throughout my journey...
> 
> All the best for those awaiting for CO and GRANT....


Congrats both guys.. :clap2::clap2:
Onshore guys making me jealous ;-p


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

hey all ...
Today - finally called DIAC but they did not give much details  Just mentioned that CO is assigned - did not even mention when an which team; just said will mail if docs are needed.. might hear in a week...


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

superm said:


> hey all ...
> Today - finally called DIAC but they did not give much details  Just mentioned that CO is assigned - did not even mention when an which team; just said will mail if docs are needed.. might hear in a week...


Congrats Mate.. In no time you might receive the GRANT soon.... Maybe the CO won't contact you... :clap2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Congrats Mate.. In no time you might receive the GRANT soon.... Maybe the CO won't contact you... :clap2:


thanks man.. I so hope too. congrats again. Enjoy and party today


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

jrompeeris said:


> Congrats Mate.. In no time you might receive the GRANT soon.... Maybe the CO won't contact you... :clap2:


Congratulations!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats both guys.. :clap2::clap2:
> Onshore guys making me jealous ;-p


hey mate.
I m also onshore applicant.
check my time line. 
all its about luck. nothing else


----------



## rsingh (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello all. I received my grant mail today. There was no communication drom CO earlier. Thanks everyone and all the best to all waiting..


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

rsingh said:


> Hello all. I received my grant mail today. There was no communication drom CO earlier. Thanks everyone and all the best to all waiting..


Congrats Mate... Njoy...:clap2:

Update your signature dude...


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33..... 
Got GRANT LETTER today.....
On top of the world..... 
Was holding my nerves from so long......


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

rsingh said:


> Hello all. I received my grant mail today. There was no communication drom CO earlier. Thanks everyone and all the best to all waiting..


Congratulations!!

May I know at what time did you apply on 17th?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rsingh said:


> Hello all. I received my grant mail today. There was no communication drom CO earlier. Thanks everyone and all the best to all waiting..


congrats mate.. at what time did you receive grant?
First offshore - great man! kudos!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


Congos man! 
@ Diac - more .. more.. more..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Hurray!!! Finally the wait is over.... I got my Grant Letter today... This brought me a big relief!!!
> 
> Thanks too all of you for helping and guiding throughout my journey...
> 
> All the best for those awaiting for CO and GRANT....



Many Congrats mate...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Your Team and CO initials?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Hi guys. Morning. I have some happy news to share. After many sleepless nights and waiting and refreshing my mailbox finally, finally... got the grant this morning for 189. Never heard from CO. it was direct grant. This was for my wife, kid and myself. Thanks all for your support and wishes. There's always a happy ending after sleepless nights. I am leaving to India( Hyderabad) for 2 weeks...will enjoy my time now.
> I am sure lot of you folks are restless for your grant. You will get there soon and I wish you all the best.
> 
> P.S I am an onshore applicant. The debate continues




Cool thing to hear this morning... congrats mate....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

rsingh said:


> Hello all. I received my grant mail today. There was no communication drom CO earlier. Thanks everyone and all the best to all waiting..



Congrats rsingh.... Hurray:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> hey all ...
> Today - finally called DIAC but they did not give much details  Just mentioned that CO is assigned - did not even mention when an which team; just said will mail if docs are needed.. might hear in a week...



Dnt worry mate... U might be next in the queue


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......



Congrats mate


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

So many Dec applicants got their grant. Congratulation all. I am a Dec applicant but still no news for me :-(


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

I have applied on Dec 1st... Got CO allocated on 17th Jan... and just waiting


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> I have applied on Dec 1st... Got CO allocated on 17th Jan... and just waiting


you contacted your CO? where's things stuck?


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Many Congrats mate...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> Your Team and CO initials?


Updated my Signature.. T2 & MD


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

superm said:


> you contacted your CO? where's things stuck?


Co requested for few documents on last thursday.... Which my agent uploaded and send reply email on the same day... just waiting.....


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

Just a status update of my application.. Got the CO allocated on 14 Feb and requested for few docs. Asked me not to upload the documents online and submit them by email due to system issues. I have sent the documents on 19 th Feb and waiting for a word with fingers crossed. My CO is from Brisbane 33 team. In general, how long do they take to get back to us?


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> So many Dec applicants got their grant. Congratulation all. I am a Dec applicant but still no news for me :-(


Just updated my signature. Applied 4 Dec & no further news since CO asked for additional Documents on 15/1/13.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Co requested for few documents on last thursday.... Which my agent uploaded and send reply email on the same day... just waiting.....


its already one week. you can call co - have his/her number?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

superm said:


> Congos man!
> @ Diac - more .. more.. more..


Thanks superm.... Wishing the same for u..... U will be the next


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

dodoyos said:


> Just updated my signature. Applied 4 Dec & no further news since CO asked for additional Documents on 15/1/13.


Your CO is from which team?


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

superm said:


> its already one week. you can call co - have his/her number?


Yes i do have.... I too feel i need to call up.... may be tomorrow....


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Your CO is from which team?


Team 33. Initial AK.


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Yes i do have.... I too feel i need to call up.... may be tomorrow....


Please share the outcome. My agent adviced me not to call the CO. They said thats not the 'proper' channel.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Just updated my signature. Applied 4 Dec & no further news since CO asked for additional Documents on 15/1/13.


Did not you contact you CO after that?
Do you have his Mo Number?


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

superm said:


> Did not you contact you CO after that?
> Do you have his Mo Number?


No, only my agent via the online form which they claim is a 'proper' channel. They are against me calling the CO. Your thoughts on this please. Can I even send the CO an email enquiry or will the CO only respond to the agent email as his email was used in the application?


----------



## rsingh (Nov 8, 2012)

superm said:


> congrats mate.. at what time did you receive grant?
> First offshore - great man! kudos!:clap2::clap2:


Thanks mate.  i received grant mail at 4:45 am IST


----------



## rsingh (Nov 8, 2012)

Shuba said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> May I know at what time did you apply on 17th?


Thanks shuba.i lodged my app at around 9 am IST


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Please share the outcome. My agent adviced me not to call the CO. They said thats not the 'proper' channel.


people have called just after 4 days of submitting docs. And next day they received grant! No harm in calling up if it has been more than a week - just have to be polite and ask wanted to confirm that after submitting so and so asked documents, is something still required.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz to rsingh, melbdream and Sach for the grants!!! What a fantastic day! Allt he best to superm and everyone else who have received/heard about COs.

rsingh, could you please share which team your CO was from?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Congrats mate


Thanks a lot timus


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Hi guys. Morning. I have some happy news to share. After many sleepless nights and waiting and refreshing my mailbox finally, finally... got the grant this morning for 189. Never heard from CO. it was direct grant. This was for my wife, kid and myself. Thanks all for your support and wishes. There's always a happy ending after sleepless nights. I am leaving to India( Hyderabad) for 2 weeks...will enjoy my time now.
> I am sure lot of you folks are restless for your grant. You will get there soon and I wish you all the best.
> 
> P.S I am an onshore applicant. The debate continues


Congrats...all the best for the move


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

VVV said:


> Congratz to rsingh, melbdream and Sach for the grants!!! What a fantastic day!
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot VVV


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations Sach, quiet a long, grilling and lengthy wait for you. Happy that no more checks and stuff?

Congratulations to Melbdream, Rsingh, Jrompeeris.

Time to Party!!!!!


----------



## sunnybal (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi can you please tell what is the latest date for co allocation. I applied on 29 dec.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Hurray!!! Finally the wait is over.... I got my Grant Letter today... This brought me a big relief!!!
> 
> Thanks too all of you for helping and guiding throughout my journey...
> 
> All the best for those awaiting for CO and GRANT....


Congrats...all the best for the move...seems fairly speedy...


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hurray…..was just now contacted by my agent and got our Grant latter today…..

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Thanks a lot to everyone in the forum for all the information shared. This dream realization journey wouldn’t have been possible if not for you guys….

Thanks to everyone and wish all of you speedy grants


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sunnybal said:


> Hi can you please tell what is the latest date for co allocation. I applied on 29 dec.


latest heard is 21st I guess!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

...and Congratulations Jrompeeris!!! Sorry, I missed it...All the best!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Hurray…..was just now contacted by my agent and got our Grant latter today…..
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> ...


Oh WOW Sameera! Finally your wait is over!!!! What a fantastic news!!!! All the best!!!! Happy for you :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Hurray…..was just now contacted by my agent and got our Grant latter today…..
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Congratulation!!!!

Good Luck Sameera!!!


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks all for your wishes. I was out meeting all my friends in Melbourne. I will be in India(hyderabad/Bangalore) for sometime and come back here. I applied at 11 AM melbourne time. 
People who plan to call DIAC please note they track every call you make. If its too frequent then they might say please have patience and stuff. 
If you front load all documents and if your application is fairly simple then you can expect grant easily and yeah also it depends on luck. So good luck to all with your grants and move to AU. 

Its a beautiful country and people are real nice here. Work culture is good and very diverse life style. I love it here more than US(lived there for 7 years) sorry americans, no hard feelings.


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

sameera207 said:


> Hurray…..was just now contacted by my agent and got our Grant latter today…..
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!. Lucky number 21 for all of us.(Blackjack )


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Findraj, you are next! Hope you get the PCC thing soretd soon...and ur grnat will be in the mail immediately!


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Thanks all for your wishes. I was out meeting all my friends in Melbourne. I will be in India(hyderabad/Bangalore) for sometime and come back here. I applied at 11 AM melbourne time.
> People who plan to call DIAC please note they track every call you make. If its too frequent then they might say please have patience and stuff.
> If you front load all documents and if your application is fairly simple then you can expect grant easily and yeah also it depends on luck. So good luck to all with your grants and move to AU.
> 
> Its a beautiful country and people are real nice here. Work culture is good and very diverse life style. I love it here more than US(lived there for 7 years) sorry americans, no hard feelings.


Congratulations for all who received the Grant. Soon, you will get into another nervous mode on other things..securing job...etc... Perhaps..this is what will keep us together.....


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

VVV said:


> ...and Congratulations Jrompeeris!!! Sorry, I missed it...All the best!


Thanks VVV.. Wish you a speedy grant..


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Hurray…..was just now contacted by my agent and got our Grant latter today…..
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> ...


Congrats sameera207.. :clap2:


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Congrats!!!!. Lucky number 21 for all of us.(Blackjack )


Lol.. Gud one melbdream


----------



## deniseashley (Feb 21, 2013)

*Relocation Services Canada - Moving & Packing*

If you are searching for a relocation services in Canada which specializes in moving services & packaging. Stay visit this thread for more information...services & packaging must visit to our thread


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

VVV said:


> Findraj, you are next! Hope you get the PCC thing soretd soon...and ur grnat will be in the mail immediately!


I will take me another 2-3 weeks, its only thursday now will fly to mumbai on saturday and same day to Cape Town, South Africa. if possible...


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

findraj said:


> I will take me another 2-3 weeks, its only thursday now will fly to mumbai on saturday and same day to Cape Town, South Africa. if possible...


All the best findraj for your speedy PCC ..


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Congrats sameera207,rsingh, melbdream and Sach for Grant...Hope we get more grants and CO Allocation ..


----------



## viky99 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ecstatic and celebrating...
Hope the words above describe what I am talking about...yes the grant email arrived this morning  after the difficult wait of 17 days post the CO was assigned. It took long as the CO was on holiday last week. Spoke to her on Monday and she suggested it will take her 3-4 days more and true to her promise, she sent the email this morning.

I would also like to thank the people on this forum who shared their experience and provided valuable information with the statuses; without which the wait would have been unbearable. Massive thank you and wish you all a speedy grant!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

hi viky99, Congrats on the grant! All the best for everything ahead!

Btw, would u mind sharing which team ur CO was from?


----------



## viky99 (Jan 31, 2013)

VVV said:


> hi viky99, Congrats on the grant! All the best for everything ahead!
> 
> Btw, would u mind sharing which team ur CO was from?


Thanks VVV
Team 4 ADELAIDE, CO Initials: KS


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

viky99 said:


> Ecstatic and celebrating...
> Hope the words above describe what I am talking about...yes the grant email arrived this morning  after the difficult wait of 17 days post the CO was assigned. It took long as the CO was on holiday last week. Spoke to her on Monday and she suggested it will take her 3-4 days more and true to her promise, she sent the email this morning.
> 
> I would also like to thank the people on this forum who shared their experience and provided valuable information with the statuses; without which the wait would have been unbearable. Massive thank you and wish you all a speedy grant!


Congrats Viky - DIAC on a roll today :clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Hurray…..was just now contacted by my agent and got our Grant latter today…..
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> ...


Hey Sameera .. AWESOME!
You got there .. congrats!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Till what time DIAC works in evening ?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Till what time DIAC works in evening ?


I am guessing must be till about 4.30 - 5.00pm? I am also wondering why still no news...I have got a CO on 14th, which is one week ago...but no news at all yet!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> I am guessing must be till about 4.30 - 5.00pm? I am also wondering why still no news...I have got a CO on 14th, which is one week ago...but no news at all yet!


Dont worry buddy - it's around the corner! Just taken a longer route


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations Sach, quiet a long, grilling and lengthy wait for you. Happy that no more checks and stuff?
> 
> Congratulations to Melbdream, Rsingh, Jrompeeris.
> 
> Time to Party!!!!!


It was quite a long n lenghty wait.... Was so nervous on these checks....

Thanks a lot... I feel u r next now for ur grant


----------



## kalpsjuly18 (Aug 27, 2012)

sunnybal said:


> Hi can you please tell what is the latest date for co allocation. I applied on 29 dec.


Hi Sunny,

We didnt hear after Dec 21st CO alloction. Can you please check with DIAC and update us ?

I applied on Jan month.... So you are first in the queue ....


----------



## md11276 (Feb 18, 2013)

got an email from CO today , requesting almost everything as they cant access it online ... no mention about medicals , called up to find out about it they said they have access to Medibank Online so no need for hard copies ..

My CO is from Team 2 Adelaide , anyone with Team 2 here ?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

md11276 said:


> got an email from CO today , requesting almost everything as they cant access it online ... no mention about medicals , called up to find out about it they said they have access to Medibank Online so no need for hard copies ..
> 
> My CO is from Team 2 Adelaide , anyone with Team 2 here ?


Hi, As per conversation with DIAC, I have a CO from Team 2 since last Thursday. I have not heard anything yet. 

Since we have been aware of these system issues, it's best to send anything they are asking 

Btw, when did you lodge the application and when was the CO allocated?

All the best!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations Viky!!! Good Luck for future!!


----------



## sunnybal (Feb 15, 2012)

@kalpsjuly i just called them yday n was told that it will take few days. hopefully by next week, co will start working on my app.


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

md11276 said:


> got an email from CO today , requesting almost everything as they cant access it online ... no mention about medicals , called up to find out about it they said they have access to Medibank Online so no need for hard copies ..
> 
> My CO is from Team 2 Adelaide , anyone with Team 2 here ?


can you pls update ur timeline in ur signature


----------



## md11276 (Feb 18, 2013)

sorry guys , cant add my signature i applied / ack on 17th Dec , CO allocated on 9th Feb (i think) , now my document status has changed to 'Requested' and Medical is 'Received' .. Some of my attached documents file names has changed to 'TRIM' , looks like some kind of 'glitch'.......anyway will do some :typing: tonight then ray2: 

requested items are PCC , Form 80 , experience letters , IELTS , Education , Passpost , proof of date of birth ..form 80 is what i am worried about


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

md11276 said:


> got an email from CO today , requesting almost everything as they cant access it online ... no mention about medicals , called up to find out about it they said they have access to Medibank Online so no need for hard copies ..
> 
> My CO is from Team 2 Adelaide , anyone with Team 2 here ?


I am allocated with CO belonging to team 2 LS


----------



## rsingh (Nov 8, 2012)

VVV said:


> Congratz to rsingh, melbdream and Sach for the grants!!! What a fantastic day! Allt he best to superm and everyone else who have received/heard about COs.
> 
> rsingh, could you please share which team your CO was from?


Heybro. Thanks. My CO was from team4. Initials KS


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

melbdream said:


> Hi guys. Morning. I have some happy news to share. After many sleepless nights and waiting and refreshing my mailbox finally, finally... got the grant this morning for 189. Never heard from CO. it was direct grant. This was for my wife, kid and myself. Thanks all for your support and wishes. There's always a happy ending after sleepless nights. I am leaving to India( Hyderabad) for 2 weeks...will enjoy my time now.
> I am sure lot of you folks are restless for your grant. You will get there soon and I wish you all the best.
> 
> P.S I am an onshore applicant. The debate continues


Congrats!: :clap2::clap2: Now this time for relax


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rsingh said:


> Heybro. Thanks. My CO was from team4. Initials KS


VVV is a girl


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Team 4 is fastest!!! I think


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

jrompeeris said:


> Hurray!!! Finally the wait is over.... I got my Grant Letter today... This brought me a big relief!!!
> 
> Thanks too all of you for helping and guiding throughout my journey...
> 
> All the best for those awaiting for CO and GRANT....


Congrats! :clap2::clap2: 

BTW, were you onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## akkm97 (Feb 21, 2013)

I am new to this forum. Applied through agent and got docs request from CO. Ack: 14 dec¦ pcc and medical : not done: Team 6 and CO initial ME.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

superm said:


> VVV is a girl


hehehe....thanks superm for the clarification ...somehow everyone seems to think otherwise! hehe


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

findraj said:


> Team 4 is fastest!!! I think


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

fringe123 said:


>


?? Why confused??


----------



## ck128 (Feb 4, 2013)

viky99 said:


> Thanks VVV
> Team 4 ADELAIDE, CO Initials: KS


Very useful info, we are waiting 15 days for same Co. you've given me some hope!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

findraj said:


> ?? Why confused??


I'm also from team 4.. :ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> I'm also from team 4.. :ranger::ranger::ranger:


CO initials?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

findraj said:


> CO initials?


MS. 
Sam18 and xyls98 also in same boat.


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

ck128 said:


> Very useful info, we are waiting 15 days for same Co. you've given me some hope!


I also have the same CO for more that two weeks. Now everything is done on my side. She never replied to my mails. Waiting eagerly for that magic mail.


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

Glad to see many grants and CO allocation today, I wish speedy grants to all applicants


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

ooops I just saw. There are lot of grants today. Congrats to all!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

rsingh said:


> Hello all. I received my grant mail today. There was no communication drom CO earlier. Thanks everyone and all the best to all waiting..


Congrats man!:clap2::clap2:

its really very happy time for you. Relax and enjoy the time. I think you are the first offshore applicant in this thread who got the grant.

BTW update your signature as GRANT and take preparation for lane:


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

COngrats too all who got their grants today, freein g many CO to work on our cases  , hope xoming week brings gud news for us who are waiting....Anybody who applied on december 25th got CO allotted?

one more question is m the primary applicant , hubby and baby are dependents.
once the visa is granted is it necessory for me accompany hubby when we fly aus first time, since my baby is quiet small we thut of hubby gng first and settling with house n other stuff and i join him in 2 weeks time....just wanted to know if this is possible ?????


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

parul kaushik said:


> COngrats too all who got their grants today, freein g many CO to work on our cases  , hope xoming week brings gud news for us who are waiting....Anybody who applied on december 25th got CO allotted?
> 
> one more question is m the primary applicant , hubby and baby are dependents.
> once the visa is granted is it necessory for me accompany hubby when we fly aus first time, since my baby is quiet small we thut of hubby gng first and settling with house n other stuff and i join him in 2 weeks time....just wanted to know if this is possible ?????


Each one of you will be provided a grant letter. He should be fine travelling. No need for primary applicant to enter along with family. If you are still doubtful check with DIAC. I have checked this earlier as I was in similar situtation and DIAC said its fine as each one of you will be given a grant. But if you travel alone with kid then you need to later submit a form, consent form that both parents are fine with kid travelling into AU.

Good luck


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


Great news ! Congratulations!:clap2:

In your signature you mention about job verification on three different dates. They verified the same employer or three different of your employer.

Anyway enjoy the time and congrats again!


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

viky99 said:


> Thanks VVV
> Team 4 ADELAIDE, CO Initials: KS


Great. Same as mine.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

dodoyos said:


> So many Dec applicants got their grant. Congratulation all. I am a Dec applicant but still no news for me :-(


Hi dodoyos,

Have you received any e-mail from DIAC/CO or you came to know by calling them about CO allocation.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> COngrats too all who got their grants today, freein g many CO to work on our cases  , hope xoming week brings gud news for us who are waiting....Anybody who applied on december 25th got CO allotted?
> 
> one more question is m the primary applicant , hubby and baby are dependents.
> once the visa is granted is it necessory for me accompany hubby when we fly aus first time, since my baby is quiet small we thut of hubby gng first and settling with house n other stuff and i join him in 2 weeks time....just wanted to know if this is possible ?????


Yes he can.. But - you all need to travel to Australia under the time limit given in grant letter to validate your visa.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> hey all ...
> Today - finally called DIAC but they did not give much details  Just mentioned that CO is assigned - did not even mention when an which team; just said will mail if docs are needed.. might hear in a week...


That is the generic reply they give. U should have dug deeper and asked for CO's name.
Anyways, congrats on CO allocation. Good luck for the grant.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Great news ! Congratulations!:clap2:
> 
> In your signature you mention about job verification on three different dates. They verified the same employer or three different of your employer.
> 
> Anyway enjoy the time and congrats again!


DIAC may verify one business three times to make sure it's real


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

sameera207 said:


> Hurray…..was just now contacted by my agent and got our Grant latter today…..
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!:clap2::clap2:

Enjoy and take preparation for lane: All the best!


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

viky99 said:


> Ecstatic and celebrating...
> Hope the words above describe what I am talking about...yes the grant email arrived this morning  after the difficult wait of 17 days post the CO was assigned. It took long as the CO was on holiday last week. Spoke to her on Monday and she suggested it will take her 3-4 days more and true to her promise, she sent the email this morning.
> 
> I would also like to thank the people on this forum who shared their experience and provided valuable information with the statuses; without which the wait would have been unbearable. Massive thank you and wish you all a speedy grant!


Hi Viky,

congrats! :clap2::clap2:

If you don't mind, would you please share your occupation

All the best and take preparation for next journey..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> That is the generic reply they give. U should have dug deeper and asked for CO's name.
> Anyways, congrats on CO allocation. Good luck for the grant.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Yeah I have seen same reply for many people. So am kind of contempt with the fact that I have been assigned CO - trying did not work out for name or the date of CO allocation.. ! But on the other hand seeing line of people getting grant felt good; today offshore guys also got lucky 
Lets hope Friday brings some good news


----------



## irish24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi everyone..

Congrats for those who got their grants and have CO allocated to their applications 

By the way, I'm just wondering. Up until what lodgement date has COs been allocated?

Many thanks!


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats to rsingh, sach_1213, jrompeeris, melbdream, viky99 for the grants. They made our day.

All the best to others who are waiting for Cos/grants….


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> I'm also from team 4.. :ranger::ranger::ranger:


Call DIAC and ask the status of your PR.


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> That is the generic reply they give. U should have dug deeper and asked for CO's name.
> Anyways, congrats on CO allocation. Good luck for the grant.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Hi Ghostrider

When CO asked for documents did you uploaded them
to portal or mailed them to CO?
In how many days did you get response back?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Hurray…..was just now contacted by my agent and got our Grant latter today…..
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> ...


What a fantastic day.... Congrats Sameera....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

viky99 said:


> Ecstatic and celebrating...
> Hope the words above describe what I am talking about...yes the grant email arrived this morning  after the difficult wait of 17 days post the CO was assigned. It took long as the CO was on holiday last week. Spoke to her on Monday and she suggested it will take her 3-4 days more and true to her promise, she sent the email this morning.
> 
> I would also like to thank the people on this forum who shared their experience and provided valuable information with the statuses; without which the wait would have been unbearable. Massive thank you and wish you all a speedy grant!


Congo Viky.... Time for a beer party...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

sameera207 said:


> Hurray…..was just now contacted by my agent and got our Grant latter today…..
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> ...


Congrats... All the best for the future


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Shuba said:


> Hi Ghostrider
> 
> When CO asked for documents did you uploaded them
> to portal or mailed them to CO?
> In how many days did you get response back?


Its better to do both!


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

*Congratulation for Grant*

Congratulations to Melbdream, Rsingh, Jrompeeris.
Finally, Grant Letter delivered in your mailboxes.

Hope i will be allocated with CO soon, May be next week.


----------



## ck128 (Feb 4, 2013)

sleepyeyes said:


> I also have the same CO for more that two weeks. Now everything is done on my side. She never replied to my mails. Waiting eagerly for that magic mail.


let me know when you get that magic mail and I'll do likewise


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

superm said:


> Its better to do both!


Thanks Superm

You will definitely hear either grant or CO asking for documents
tomorrow for your application.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> Great news ! Congratulations!:clap2:
> 
> In your signature you mention about job verification on three different dates. They verified the same employer or three different of your employer.
> 
> Anyway enjoy the time and congrats again!


I am a businessman n they inquired 3 times from me only.... Firstly it was telephonic on my office landline, second time on my cell a crank call assuming to be my client, third n lastly physical visit to my office.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> hehehe....thanks superm for the clarification ...somehow everyone seems to think otherwise! hehe


Are u kidding me? Then my thx to superm as well for the clarification. Sorry abt my misperception Ms.VVV !!!!!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## PRAFMADH (Dec 14, 2012)

Received mail from CO asking for birth certificate of me and wife. 

also asked more documents to prove that I was employed in last 5 years which should be tax assessments/ pay slips/ bank statement/ Singapore work permit.

will reply with these docs as soon as I can...

I am offshore applicant with wife and kid included in visa application.

So people who are still waiting communication from CO may get it in couple of days...

cheers


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

PRAFMADH said:


> Received mail from CO asking for birth certificate of me and wife.
> 
> also asked more documents to prove that I was employed in last 5 years which should be tax assessments/ pay slips/ bank statement/ Singapore work permit.
> 
> ...


Congratulation man, hope your case will be cleared quickly


----------



## PRAFMADH (Dec 14, 2012)

Teevee said:


> Congratulation man, hope your case will be cleared quickly


hope so, thanks.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> just checked the email and got email from CO. Team 02
> 
> GSM Adelaide.
> I am sure its an Indian CO. Initial SK


Hey Mathew,

I have the same CO. Yes she is Indian.

Goodluck for the GRANT


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Shuba said:


> Thanks Superm
> 
> You will definitely hear either grant or CO asking for documents
> tomorrow for your application.


Thanks Shuba - Just hope and pray that that uploaded docs would suffice 
Please update your timeline in signature..


----------



## ss_blr (Feb 21, 2013)

I just joined this forum.. I don't know if this is right thread as i am not 189/190 applicant. I have applied for RSMS 187 on 28 Dec 2012 and still waiting for CO allocation. Question is : Does this visa also fall under same CO allocation timeframe 5-7 weeks?


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

md11276 said:


> got an email from CO today , requesting almost everything as they cant access it online ... no mention about medicals , called up to find out about it they said they have access to Medibank Online so no need for hard copies ..
> 
> My CO is from Team 2 Adelaide , anyone with Team 2 here ?


Hi, Would you please update ur signature?


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats to people who received their grants. The day you have had the GRANT mail in your inbox must have been enthralling and joyous. 

Best of luck to all who are waiting/having CO.

Sent from my S3 using Expat Forum

*EOI : * 07 Nov 2012 | *Invitation : * 16 Nov 2012 | *Lodged/Ack : * 10 Dec 2012 | *Medicals : * 18 Jan 2013 | *CO : * 8-Feb | *Grant : * :juggle:


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Waiting for the PCC so that I can supply all docs at once to the CO. This PCC time is killing me. It's been 8 days and still nothing as far as address verification goes :-\ 

I want to free up my CO for others as soon as possible,though after the GRANT 

Sent from my S3 using Expat Forum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Waiting for the PCC so that I can supply all docs at once to the CO. This PCC time is killing me. It's been 8 days and still nothing as far as address verification goes :-\
> 
> I want to free up my CO for others as soon as possible,though after the GRANT
> 
> ...


Contact your local PS where your application will reach - then see who's the person incharge of your locality (generally many locality comes under single P-station) contact that person - then you may want to follow the Indian way of getting things done (that is usually the fastest and sometimes the only way)..!


----------



## sgeorge (Sep 9, 2012)

Team 2 Adelaide here too. Got a mail today morning asking for birth certificate, transcripts and form 80. 

_invite: 17 dec, app: 18 dec. 189_



md11276 said:


> got an email from CO today , requesting almost everything as they cant access it online ... no mention about medicals , called up to find out about it they said they have access to Medibank Online so no need for hard copies ..
> 
> My CO is from Team 2 Adelaide , anyone with Team 2 here ?


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Contact your local PS where your application will reach - then see who's the person incharge of your locality (generally many locality comes under single P-station) contact that person - then you may want to follow the Indian way of getting things done (that is usually the fastest and sometimes the only way)..!


I preemptively went to my locality's Police Station but they said that my Police verification request has not reached them. I will again go to the P. S. tomorrow and check with them and try to have the verification done - either in Indian way or any other way


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

sgeorge said:


> Team 2 Adelaide here too. Got a mail today morning asking for birth certificate, transcripts and form 80.
> 
> _invite: 17 dec, app: 18 dec. 189_


Hey mate, I too have the same team. 
Team 2, Adelaide. CO Initials : SB. 

Can you share your CO initials?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sgeorge said:


> Team 2 Adelaide here too. Got a mail today morning asking for birth certificate, transcripts and form 80.
> 
> _invite: 17 dec, app: 18 dec. 189_


hey 18th Dec applicant also hearing from CO .. great - congrats! Sent the requested docs already?


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

I've lodged an application on 20th Dec. Called DIAC a few days back and the operator told me that I was allocated a CO (Team 4, M.S ) on the 14th of February. Just got a mail from the CO requesting some docs (payslips, birth certificates), which I have already sent. 

On the 'Request For Information - Detailed Information' doc its mentioned that any documents that I provide will not be reviewed until after the due date has passed.

Does that mean they would get back to me only after 28 days? Or is it a standard template they send to all applicants?

Could someone guide me please?

Thanks


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

the_nuke said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've lodged an application on 20th Dec. Called DIAC a few days back and the operator told me that I was allocated a CO (Team 4, M.S ) on the 14th of February. Just got a mail from the CO requesting some docs (payslips, birth certificates), which I have already sent.
> 
> ...


Generally this is not the way I have seen things happening. There have been cases on this very forum where people got GRANTS after a couple of days of they supplying the needed documents to CO. 

I too have been asked some documents by my CO but no where did he mention in 'Request For Information - Detailed Information' doc that he would again look into the application only after 28 days. I believe it depends on how the CO works and wants.... 

He is the sole person who can/cannot allow you to enter Oz, legally. 

I would suggest that you provide the requested documents and wait for some time, say a week or 10 days. Only if you do not receive any communication from your CO, you then call him/her and ask for the progress in a very polished and polite manner. 

Hope this information will be useful for you.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> I preemptively went to my locality's Police Station but they said that my Police verification request has not reached them. I will again go to the P. S. tomorrow and check with them and try to have the verification done - either in Indian way or any other way


good man.. it will pay to be pro-active in this case. Best of luck!
don't you think that You should have applied for pcc in advance bro.. ?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Generally this is not the way I have seen things happening. There have been cases on this very forum where people got GRANTS after a couple of days of they supplying the needed documents to CO.
> 
> I too have been asked some documents by my CO but no where did he mention in 'Request For Information - Detailed Information' doc that he would again look into the application only after 28 days. I believe it depends on how the CO works and wants....
> 
> ...


How do CO communicate with someone? Do they call or email? What is the number of DIAC to call them to ask about application process?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> How do CO communicate with someone? Do they call or email? What is the number of DIAC to call them to ask about application process?



COs email to communicate and regarding question - you can find the DIAC call number and other things related to calling on the eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

superm said:


> COs email to communicate and regarding question - you can find the DIAC call number and other things related to calling on the eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place.


Thanks


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Generally this is not the way I have seen things happening. There have been cases on this very forum where people got GRANTS after a couple of days of they supplying the needed documents to CO.
> 
> I too have been asked some documents by my CO but no where did he mention in 'Request For Information - Detailed Information' doc that he would again look into the application only after 28 days. I believe it depends on how the CO works and wants....
> 
> ...



Hey Sandeep,

Thank you so much for your inputs. Will do just as you've suggested, to wait for a bit and then follow up...most people say its a template so here's wishing the same..


Thanks again!


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey Friends ... is it possible to delete uploaded documents again ... I just realised that I downloaded a few documents twice .... not sure if that´s a probleme ...
regards Denise


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey Friends ... is it possible to delete uploaded documents again ... I just realised that I downloaded a few documents twice .... not sure if that´s a probleme ...
> regards Denise


Downloading a document twice is not a problem. But it will be a problem if these documents does not contain same information. 


There is no delete option.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

they do contain the same information ... one document is certified the is other not ... that´s the only different ...!!


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

and I uplopaded some documents in german ... which is probably pointless ... but I attached all required documents also in english


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> and I uplopaded some documents in german ... which is probably pointless ... but I attached all required documents also in english


If you uploaded documents which is English translation of German document then it needs to be certified.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

they are translated and signed (+seal) from a NAATI translater and also certified by a german notary ... that should do it, I guess


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> they are translated and signed (+seal) from a NAATI translater and also certified by a german notary ... that should do it, I guess


Yeah, think so. What is your point breakdown?


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Yeah, think so. What is your point breakdown?


70 points


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Age : 30 Points
Overseas work experience : 15 points
Bachelor degree : 15 points
Language (Ielts) 10 points


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Its Around 10am in Adelaide, 10.30 in Sydney - its about time for the days first grant.


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

the_nuke said:


> Hey Sandeep,
> 
> Thank you so much for your inputs. Will do just as you've suggested, to wait for a bit and then follow up...most people say its a template so here's wishing the same..
> 
> ...


Hi,
I got the same CO (Adelaide Team 4 MS). She requested some documents on 7 jan 2013, which y agent uploaded the very next day. After that no reply from her. My agent is not willing to contact her (he thinks in this way we may disturb her). Last week DIAC informed me that I will get a new CO now (may be she is handling lots of applications).
Best of luck and do inform us.


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Today I called DIAC and came to know that 
I have been allocated Case Officer : Team 33 Brisbane A.M.
I heard that Team 33 is very harsh on verification.

Wish me luck.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Today I called DIAC and came to know that
> I have been allocated Case Officer : Team 33 Brisbane A.M.
> ...


Yup u r rt..... See my timeline


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Is DIAC working today?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Is DIAC working today?



No sign yet.......


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Damn...


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

I have got CO today Team 4 and she has requested payslips or bank statements or tax documents. form 80 and form 1221.

i dont have payslips for all the 4 n half years .. i have some since we are getting these online .. but yes i can get the bank statement.

now this bank statement is for 4 n half years .. and these will be many many many pages .. what do i do that ? 

what is this form 1221 for ?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> I have got CO today Team 4 and she has requested payslips or bank statements or tax documents. form 80 and form 1221.
> 
> i dont have payslips for all the 4 n half years .. i have some since we are getting these online .. but yes i can get the bank statement.
> 
> ...


Form 1221 is for individual particulars.......


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Guys who got the grants,

How does the grant notification mail come? I received a single pdf from my agent that contained a notification that said we were granted PR and visa grant notification sheet in the same pdf that detailed down each applicants visa numbers, initial entry date and passport details, etc. Do you get other documents also?

Also, clarifying this for a friend of mine. I saw somewhere in this thread yesterday that it is not necessary for the primary applicant to enter the country first. My friend is planning on moving to OZ with her husband and small son thinking it is necessary for her to enter along with the husband as she is the primary applicant. Is it a must or can she get her husband to enter oz first and join him with their son after he secures a job?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

A quick update from me...

I sent a rude and harsh email to the concerned PCC authorities and they said they have just "received my application" and they dont know when they can send it back because the finger prints are done on paper..Normally it could take upto 120 days is what the email exactly says..

I have decided to do electronic fingerprints that would take only a week or so but for doing those fingerprints I have to go and visit the country..So that is straight INR 120 K expenses.. 

And I thought getting Indian PCC was bad...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Guys who got the grants,
> 
> How does the grant notification mail come? I received a single pdf from my agent that contained a notification that said we were granted PR and visa grant notification sheet in the same pdf that detailed down each applicants visa numbers, initial entry date and passport details, etc. Do you get other documents also?
> 
> Also, clarifying this for a friend of mine. I saw somewhere in this thread yesterday that it is not necessary for the primary applicant to enter the country first. My friend is planning on moving to OZ with her husband and small son thinking it is necessary for her to enter along with the husband as she is the primary applicant. Is it a must or can she get her husband to enter oz first and join him with their son after he secures a job?


Are there any conditions mentioned in the visa? 

Where the date of initial entry is mentioned, there might be information such as Primary Applicant must enter with/before the Secondary applicant..

If any conditions on visa are there it is mentioned in the grant letter..

I have heard if the applicant is granted a State Sponsorship, they have condition mentioned "Must stay in Sponsored State for 2 years or something..

Hope this helps


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

rsingh said:


> Hello all. I received my grant mail today. There was no communication drom CO earlier. Thanks everyone and all the best to all waiting..


Hey buddy,

We received the invitations and the grants on the same day man....

When is your move planned for?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All,

I got a reply back from CO today after dropping a mail on monday. So after 5 days. However CO's reply is very detailed and informative. She is trying to help me out with all the rules and regulation she knows. I got panic when i read her mail first. 

Now after going through the mail again, I know it is not a situation to worry about, instead she is trying her best to clarify.* I am having some confusion. I am highlighting them in red below, However I would request you all to please read this post twice to provide your valueable suggestions.*


Subject line says as below

RE: TRIM: Re: C/Officer: <name> - <file number> - <TRN> - My name> - Request Documents or Info [SEC=IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT]‏

Question --> TRIM ? The requirement is met ? I have not submitted any documents. She didn asked for any document part from PCC and form 80. PCC i uploaded on webpage on Tuesday and Form 80 set to be submitted. Also for dependency proof I had not submitted any document till now because she has not asked for any document till now.So by TRIM does she mean that I had replied to her mail thats why requirement is met ? Now below is the content of the mail. I request you to please read it twice and help me guys.


Mail content:

IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT

Dear <My name; However spelling was wrong>, Questions should I notify her of my wrong spelling she is using? In the application the spelling is right.



Thank you for your email seeking clarification on a few issues.


1. In my last email I did ask if your parents should be listed as ‘other’ on the application as it is a common error by applicants. You have now clarified for me that you intend them to migrate to Australia with you as dependents (Members of the Family Unit - MOFU). 


I will draw your attention to Regulation 1.12 which outlines the requirements of MOFU as dependent applicants – in particular of 1.12 (1) (e) (i).



Reg 1.12 Member of the family unit

1.12 (1) For the definition of member of the family unit in subsection 5(1) of the Act, and subject to subregulations (2), (2A), (6) and (7), a person is a member of the family unit of another person (in this subregulation called the family head) if the person is:

(a) a spouse or de facto partner of the family head; or

(b) a dependent child of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head; or

(c) a dependent child of a dependent child of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head; or

[(d) omitted by SR 2004, 390 with effect from 02/04/2005 - LEGEND note]

(e) a relative of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head who:

(i) does not have a spouse or de facto partner; and

(ii) is usually resident in the family head's household; and

(iii) is dependent on the family head.





*With view to your application, I consider that your dependent parents listed on the application will fail to meet the requirement of 1.12 (1) (e) (i) as your parents are married. In order to meet the requirement, to be determined as a Member of the Family Unit, they must first meet one of the above clauses. 
*


Please consider this information. If you decide to remove your dependent parents from the application please advise me by Form 1023 - Notification of Incorrect Answers. Alternatively please advise me if you wish to continue to have your parents listed on your application.



Questions : She says they must first meet one of the above clauses. Does she mean one of the above clauses 1.12 (1) (a) or 1.12 (1) (b) or 1.12 (1) (c) like wise.. Any one clause? Or does she mean one of the point in 1.12 (1) (e) (i) ? My parents meet the 1.12 (1) (e) (ii) and 1.12 (1) (e) (iii) but not 1.12 (1) (e) (i). My parents do not meet requirement 1.12 (1) (e) (i) because they are not widow. Also Then she says if I wish to continues to have my parents listed on your application ? I am puzzled... I need a way out.. I want my parents to migrate with me... 

2. The health assessment completed by all applicants have been uploaded and finalised.

Questions ? Means medicals for main applicant and dependent are all finalized?

3. I would prefer all documents be emailed to me however I am unsure of what the maximum size file or email can be. Please send organised information in two or three emails if you are concerned that you may exceed the limit. We accept PDF, JPEG, TIFF or BMP file formats. 

4. Thank you for updating me with your travel plans. I have updated your case notes to reflect this. 



*I look forward to receiving all your documents, * 

Questions : All document s?



Kind regards, 





Guys please help with your suggestions... findraj... VVV.... Ghostrider.... Anj... Shel... Ragh... Superm... and everybody else...


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

findraj said:


> A quick update from me...
> 
> I sent a rude and harsh email to the concerned PCC authorities and they said they have just "received my application" and they dont know when they can send it back because the finger prints are done on paper..Normally it could take upto 120 days is what the email exactly says..
> 
> ...


For which country PCC you are talking about? Your location says you are in india....


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Is DIAC working today?


Yes DIAC always works fondly on Fridays. Wish u luck !

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Today I called DIAC and came to know that
> I have been allocated Case Officer : Team 33 Brisbane A.M.
> ...


Not really...they havent done much verification on me

Anyway join the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/140165-co-team-33-join-18.html#post1064419

Good luck


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anyone with Team 4 and CO name KS ?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yes DIAC always works fondly on Fridays. Wish u luck !
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Yes they do work.... I got a mail from CO for my doubts.... A nice detailed mail...


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

I have also not heard anything yet...Apparently CO was allocated on 14th...I know there are a lot of people out there in the same boat, including superm...What do you giys think we should do? Can we fill in that online form, to check progress of application? I mean since it's one and a half weeks since CO allocation, wondering why no news yet!


----------



## srikarasu (Jan 10, 2013)

fmasaud84 said:


> anyone with Team 4 and CO name KS ?


I have CO with initials with KS


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

findraj said:


> A quick update from me...
> 
> I sent a rude and harsh email to the concerned PCC authorities and they said they have just "received my application" and they dont know when they can send it back because the finger prints are done on paper..Normally it could take upto 120 days is what the email exactly says..
> 
> ...


OMG! that sux bro. which county is t btw ?
if its 120K = AUD.2200 , you may want to spent it rather than waiting for 120 days= 4 months. get your PR fast and you can earn that amount in a couple of weeks in the OZ.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Tim, 

Your CO is advising you to remove your parents from your application as she thinks your parents do not qualify. The reason she provided seems fair enough because if they are "only" financially dependent then you can send them money from Australia as well. 

Also she meant, since they are married, they cant be dependent .. 

My advice, remove them from your application *RIGHT NOW.* You can take long term visas for them later on..

Here your own 189 VISA is at risk so, dont risk that, just go as CO says


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Tim,
> 
> Your CO is advising you to remove your parents from your application as she thinks your parents do not qualify. The reason she provided seems fair enough because if they are "only" financially dependent then you can send them money from Australia as well.
> 
> ...


I always feared this....  I am num right now.... 

Tough... Tough decision... hmmmmm


Can I actually submit all the dependency proof and then ask her if she still feels that parents can not be dependent on my application, she can remove them and then process my application?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> For which country PCC you are talking about? Your location says you are in india....


yes i am in India but I have visited a lot of countries and stayed in total 4 countries including India. 

I am done with 3 countries including INdia but this 4th country sucks really bad.

Sorry I dont want to disclose the details on the forum


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I always feared this....  I am num right now....
> 
> Tough... Tough decision... hmmmmm


As far as i know they are very relucant to give visa to old age people(do t want to be offensive) as there are lot of goverent responsibility. I do think they will not grant them visa. May b u can ask co and show the family assets to support if possible. Just call ur co and ask if any option is feasible.
Best of luck


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I always feared this....  I am num right now....
> 
> Tough... Tough decision... hmmmmm
> 
> ...


That is single most thing I hate about their rules.. 
Other option would be to have them there on visitor visa - which can be used to stay a year at stretch I guess. But obviously no benefits from oz.
then you would have 2 other option - one is contributory visa (takes 18 months) - costs around 40K AUD (hope my memory serves me right) and another visa which is low on cost but waiting is in years - 7 to 15 years!
I know - damn rules!

Edited Later:
Read your detailed post. And am hopeful seeing the cocmment:
_ In order to meet the requirement, to be determined as a Member of the Family Unit, they must first meet *one of the above clauses*. _
they don't meet just one of clauses - other they meet so don't you think they would be eligible?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

kinjalz said:


> As far as i know they are very relucant to give visa to old age people(do t want to be offensive) as there are lot of goverent responsibility. I do think they will not grant them visa. May b u can ask co and show the family assets to support if possible. Just call ur co and ask if any option is feasible.
> Best of luck



Thanks Kinjalz...

How should I call her?

Her signature is below


<Co Name>

60025XXX

GSM Case Officer - Team 34

GSM Brisbane

Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Telephone 07 3136 XXXX

Email [email protected]


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I always feared this....  I am num right now....
> 
> Tough... Tough decision... hmmmmm
> 
> ...


Mhm, why did you wait to submit those? You should have sent it when you said you wanted to include them. 

Now you may submit it and explain it to her but I wouldnt do that now because you mailed her once, no point pushing it harder. 

Also, I feel she has made a decision..that if you decide to keep them she will have to deny your grant on so and so reasons...If you remove them then she will consider it.

I wouldn't take a risk after this email, because it is an official mail she sent explaining the rules, does it ring a bell??

Idk but I would remove them.

You should have submitted the proofs with your first email to CO 

She probably waited for them..


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I always feared this....  I am num right now....
> 
> Tough... Tough decision... hmmmmm
> 
> ...


You should listen to findraj and remove your parents from application *RIGHT NOW*. Please do not risk your PR.....


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> That is single most thing I hate about their rules..
> Other option would be to have them there on visitor visa - which can be used to stay a year at stretch I guess. But obviously no benefits from oz.
> then you would have 2 other option - one is contributory visa (takes 18 months) - costs around 40K AUD (hope my memory serves me right) and another visa which is low on cost but waiting is in years - 7 to 15 years!
> I know - damn rules!



Thanks Superm... I am actually not able decide what should I do next... Should I simply remove them or drop a mail to CO asking her for any way out and most probably frustrate her with my explanations and query..

She would most probably get irritated.. But wanted to show her that I have around 9 proofs that my parents have been with me since 4 years... 7 proofs that they have been dependent on me financially from last 3 years... 3 proofs for medical related surgery expenses being taken care by me. 12 proofs that theor travel related expenses in last 3 years were taken care by me


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Mhm, why did you wait to submit those? You should have sent it when you said you wanted to include them.
> 
> Now you may submit it and explain it to her but I wouldnt do that now because you mailed her once, no point pushing it harder.
> 
> ...


No findraj... She said please advice me if you want to add your parents as dependent then she would advice me for documents needed...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> I have also not heard anything yet...Apparently CO was allocated on 14th...I know there are a lot of people out there in the same boat, including superm...What do you giys think we should do? Can we fill in that online form, to check progress of application? I mean since it's one and a half weeks since CO allocation, wondering why no news yet!


Hey VVV,
First things first - *wait is a killer* 

Now, dont go filling those online form - no use - it will send generic pdfs with general info. Nothing specific to your case. I have tried that!
Best of luck to you, me and all!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yes DIAC always works fondly on Fridays. Wish u luck !
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Thanks man. Starting to hate Firdays and weekend :boxing:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Superm... I am actually not able decide what should I do next... Should I simply remove them or drop a mail to CO asking her for any way out and most probably frustrate her with my explanations and query..
> 
> She would most probably get irritated.. But wanted to show her that I have around 9 proofs that my parents have been with me since 4 years... 7 proofs that they have been dependent on me financially from last 3 years... 3 proofs for medical related surgery expenses being taken care by me. 12 proofs that theor travel related expenses in last 3 years were taken care by me


I added some comment on my original post just after you replied - please have a look! 
may be you can send her thanks and also suggest that you have so and so documents to prove rest of points; and ask her politely if married parents will be deal breaker even after proving other points. Try to explain this but still keep mail short so that she's not irritated.
Best of luck!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> That is single most thing I hate about their rules..
> Other option would be to have them there on visitor visa - which can be used to stay a year at stretch I guess. But obviously no benefits from oz.
> then you would have 2 other option - one is contributory visa (takes 18 months) - costs around 40K AUD (hope my memory serves me right) and another visa which is low on cost but waiting is in years - 7 to 15 years!
> I know - damn rules!
> ...


Yes Superm... Thats confusing...

Same was what I thought initially...
But now I think by word clause she meant is clause a or b or c or d or e... And even in Clause number (e).. it has three conditions with "and" word used...


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got a reply back from CO today after dropping a mail on monday. So after 5 days. However CO's reply is very detailed and informative. She is trying to help me out with all the rules and regulation she knows. I got panic when i read her mail first.
> 
> ...


Simply put - one of the requirements for a relative to be considered part of your family unit is that person* must not have a spouse.* As your parents are married - that requirement will not be met and you will not get the visa.

CO is suggesting you reconsider and remove them from being your dependents.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> Simply put - one of the requirements for a relative to be considered part of your family unit is that person* must not have a spouse.* As your parents are married - that requirement will not be met and you will not get the visa.
> 
> CO is suggesting you reconsider and remove them from being your dependents.


Thanks Tenten....


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

tenten said:


> Its Around 10am in Adelaide, 10.30 in Sydney - its about time for the days first grant.


Hi Tenten,

Just a query regarding your medicals. Your status says "Meds Referred".
How did you get to know this? Is is reflected in your evisa status?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I always feared this....  I am num right now....
> 
> Tough... Tough decision... hmmmmm
> 
> ...


No you cannot do that. The regulation she quotes spells out what DIAC considers a dependent. Unfortunately your parents do not fit in because they are married. No matter how much more proof you submit, that will not change the fact that they are married - and therefore cannot be considered dependent members of your family unit. It sucks - but thats the way it is. I consider your CO to be very helpful. Your decision must be simple - do you still want the PR visa - if yes, then go ahead and remove them immediately.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

tenten said:


> No you cannot do that. The regulation she quotes spells out what DIAC considers a dependent. Unfortunately your parents do not fit in because they are married. No matter how much more proof you submit, that will not change the fact that they are married - and therefore cannot be considered dependent members of your family unit. It sucks - but thats the way it is. I consider your CO to be very helpful. Your decision must be simple - do you still want the PR visa - if yes, then go ahead and remove them immediately.


Yes I agree here.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Tenten....


Hi timus, sorry for my delayed response! I just saw your earlier long post regarding the CO mail.

I think I agree with findraj and tenten...It's better to remove them now and you can always work around getting them in later through these various available visas.

It's best not to put your application at risk and the CO has been good enough to explain the possibilities to you. Are you self-applying or going through an agent...In this particular case perhaps a qualified lawyer might be able to give some advice. 

All the best and don't worry...Even if you can't take them now, you can always take them in later/ work around some visa.

Good Luck!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> No you cannot do that. The regulation she quotes spells out what DIAC considers a dependent. Unfortunately your parents do not fit in because they are married. No matter how much more proof you submit, that will not change the fact that they are married - and therefore cannot be considered dependent members of your family unit. It sucks - but thats the way it is. I consider your CO to be very helpful. Your decision must be simple - do you still want the PR visa - if yes, then go ahead and remove them immediately.


Thanks Tenten... 

She asked me if i want to remove them from my application then i need to submit one form.. In that form should i declare them as non-migrating dependent ? or completely remove then as member of family unit ?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes I agree here.



Thanks findraj... Now One questions... The parent visa which takes 10-12 years... Do i need to stay in Australia for certain time before applying for parents visa for my mom and dad?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi timus, sorry for my delayed response! I just saw your earlier long post regarding the CO mail.
> 
> I think I agree with findraj and tenten...It's better to remove them now and you can always work around getting them in later through these various available visas.
> 
> ...


Hi timus, I have a friend who is applying for this parents visas...rather applied and in que...I will ask those parents and get back to you regarding the timelines!


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Kinjalz...
> 
> How should I call her?
> 
> ...


Use 006173136xxxx as her number. Talk politely and give ur situation. I hope it will work. 
Actually they see old people as responsibility. Your parents have not paid taxes to australia so immi do not expect them to enjoy old age benefits.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

the_nuke said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've lodged an application on 20th Dec. Called DIAC a few days back and the operator told me that I was allocated a CO (Team 4, M.S ) on the 14th of February. Just got a mail from the CO requesting some docs (payslips, birth certificates), which I have already sent.
> 
> ...


I'm also having same CO. There is nothing like that in my 'Request For Information - Detailed Information' doc .But when I called DIAC in last week they said she will check the file after 28days. My 28 days are over by 18th Feb. Still no update. 
So happy waiting mate!!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi timus, sorry for my delayed response! I just saw your earlier long post regarding the CO mail.
> 
> I think I agree with findraj and tenten...It's better to remove them now and you can always work around getting them in later through these various available visas.
> 
> ...


Thanks VVV... I am self-applying...


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Amit83 said:


> Hi Tenten,
> 
> Just a query regarding your medicals. Your status says "Meds Referred".
> How did you get to know this? Is is reflected in your evisa status?


Not reflected in eVisa. Got email from Australian Embassy where the meds were initially sent saying they had been referred to HOC. I do not know if there was assessment of the meds at the embassy. What I know is all of us (4) had our meds referred the day after they were received at the embassy.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi timus, I have a friend who is applying for this parents visas...rather applied and in que...I will ask those parents and get back to you regarding the timelines!



Thanks... I would certainly wait for your reply...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

kinjalz said:


> Use 006173136xxxx as her number. Talk politely and give ur situation. I hope it will work.
> Actually they see old people as responsibility. Your parents have not paid taxes to australia so immi do not expect them to enjoy old age benefits.


Ok.... I can actually take there medical insurance on my own.. but if I say this.. she would say that i can do that by taking them on visitor visa...


I am confused... They are dependent.. thats for sure... now I think i should better remove them as suggested by other fellow members..


----------



## Maheshb (Nov 4, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> We received the invitations and the grants on the same day man....
> 
> When is your move planned for?


Hi Sameera,
Who is your agent , AMC?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Kinjalz...
> 
> How should I call her?
> 
> ...


I am just adding evidence so that you understand that your parents cannot be considered your dependants. Your CO qoutes regulation 1.12 and your dependant must meet any of the criteria yes, but what does that mean. It means they should meet either a or b or c or e. part d was removed from regulations. because your dependants fall in part e, they must fulfill ALL requirements for part e.

The following are quotes from DIAC website. 


*Other dependent relatives*

Other relatives of you or your partner may be considered in the application if they meet all of the requirements of other dependent relatives.
See: General Skilled Migration Definitions

Below is how other dependants are defined by DIAC:


Other Dependent Relatives
Other relatives of you or your partner may be considered in the application if they meet *all* of the following:
i. they have no other relative able to care for them in their own country and they either:
ii. are not currently married, engaged or in a de facto relationship
iii. are usually resident in your household
iv. rely on you for financial support for their basic needs and you have supported them for a substantial period
v. rely on you more than any other person or source.

Example: An aged, unmarried relative.


I hope that clarifies it.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

kinjalz said:


> Use 006173136xxxx as her number. Talk politely and give ur situation. I hope it will work.
> Actually they see old people as responsibility. Your parents have not paid taxes to australia so immi do not expect them to enjoy old age benefits.



I just had a telephonic conversation with my CO... She did not spoke anything about dependency.. She said Your parents can not meet member of family unit requirement...

I asked her that can I add them as dependent non-migrating members... She was not very sure and said she would study papers and reply back.. She also said to consult a immigration agent


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Ok.... I can actually take there medical insurance on my own.. but if I say this.. she would say that i can do that by taking them on visitor visa...
> 
> 
> I am confused... They are dependent.. thats for sure... now I think i should better remove them as suggested by other fellow members..


Timus17, let me give you this raw idea thou it may not lead you to the desired result.

My opinion is that under the circumstances, you would be denied PR because of your parents.

To break this why do not remove them now, get your visa first, and apply for them later as "subsequent entrants". This way you would secure your PR.

If feasible, the big disadvantage would be that you have to pay the full visa fee for them and of course recognise the fact that they would most likely fail to get PR as subsequent entrants as well (due to the same reasons), but it may deserves trying...

Anyway, do your parents have docs to waive the english lang competency?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> I am just adding evidence so that you understand that your parents cannot be considered your dependants. Your CO qoutes regulation 1.12 and your dependant must meet any of the criteria yes, but what does that mean. It means they should meet either a or b or c or e. part d was removed from regulations. because your dependants fall in part e, they must fulfill ALL requirements for part e.
> 
> The following are quotes from DIAC website.
> 
> ...


Yes tenten... I got ur point.. its hard to digest...  but What else I can do.. If something is not possible by book... I need to move on and accept the reality... Now let me take my grant first.. and then I would find best ways to take my parents with me...  All is Well...


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Yes tenten... I got ur point.. its hard to digest...  but What else I can do.. If something is not possible by book... I need to move on and accept the reality... Now let me take my grant first.. and then I would find best ways to take my parents with me...  All is Well...


Hey if your officer says that talk to migration agent then give it a chance. Jf j r in india go to any good agent with your issue. If agent say yes he cod try then it may dlay your application. You need to see the trade off here. Are u willing to take a chance???
Or you can get multiple travel visa for them where u can buy insurqnce and they can stay with u.
Tough decision fo u... hope u make a right choice. Best of luck to you. Atleast u tried this for your parents.... u r a good son.
Bedt of luck.....


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

permutation said:


> Timus17, let me give you this raw idea thou it may not lead you to the desired result.
> 
> My opinion is that under the circumstances, you would be denied PR because of your parents.
> 
> ...


thanks permutation.... What is subsequent entrants? And my father has IELTS.. but for mother i planned to pay second installement


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

The relative silence from DIAC today must mean they were busy... doing what? I hope they were busy doing allocations and come Monday there will be plently of CO allocation... Oh and grants too.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

kinjalz said:


> Hey if your officer says that talk to migration agent then give it a chance. Jf j r in india go to any good agent with your issue. If agent say yes he cod try then it may dlay your application. You need to see the trade off here. Are u willing to take a chance???
> Or you can get multiple travel visa for them where u can buy insurqnce and they can stay with u.
> Tough decision fo u... hope u make a right choice. Best of luck to you. Atleast u tried this for your parents.... u r a good son.
> Bedt of luck.....


I can not take chances.... I will have to drop them... 

I would now first get my grant and then look for possibilities apart from parent visitor visa to take them permanently with me

Thanks guys for your suggestions... I told this to my parents.. they are not happy about it.. but they are not showing their emotions...


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

timus17 said:


> thanks permutation.... What is subsequent entrants? And my father has IELTS.. but for mother i planned to pay second installement


Subsequent entrants are additions to your visa made after you have been granted a visa. Only difference is subsequent entrant pay separate visa application fee, but go through the same tests of dependency, health, character etc.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I can not take chances.... I will have to drop them...
> 
> I would now first get my grant and then look for possibilities apart from parent visitor visa to take them permanently with me
> 
> Thanks guys for your suggestions... I told this to my parents.. they are not happy about it.. but they are not showing their emotions...


so sorry about that mate. 

I know - am on similar path and many others here. May god bless us with grants and then great jobs, so that we can get them there on contributory visa ASAP; to support them in every way we can when our time has come!

Best of luck man!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> The relative silence from DIAC today must mean they were busy... doing what? I hope they were busy doing allocations and come Monday there will be plently of CO allocation... Oh and grants too.


May be they are busy scheduling COs to work over weekends so that they can catch up with their target and provide grants  
I know.. too hopeful.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Guys should i now declare them as non-migrating dependent or exclude them completely? 

Is their any benefit for including them as non-migrating dependent ?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

superm said:


> May be they are busy scheduling COs to work over weekends so that they can catch up with their target and provide grants
> I know.. too hopeful.


Without hope, there is no reason to live.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> so sorry about that mate.
> 
> I know - am on similar path and many others here. May god bless us with grants and then great jobs, so that we can get them there on contributory visa ASAP; to support them in every way we can when our time has come!
> 
> Best of luck man!


thanks superm.... i wish you the same... You guys have been supportive... thanks mate....


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> Subsequent entrants are additions to your visa made after you have been granted a visa. Only difference is subsequent entrant pay separate visa application fee, but go through the same tests of dependency, health, character etc.


That means their would be high chances of loosing the application because they would again not meet the clause (e)


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Guys should i now declare them as non-migrating dependent or exclude them completely?
> 
> Is their any benefit for including them as non-migrating dependent ?


I don't think you should do that - as it would be again difficult to prove them dependent.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

sameera207 said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> We received the invitations and the grants on the same day man....
> 
> When is your move planned for?


Invitation and grant on the same day? What invitation?


----------



## maddxx25 (Apr 16, 2012)

Got an email from my CO requesting form 80 as apparently my AFP has expired. Co is from team 02 and initials RL.


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

timus17 said:


> That means their would be high chances of loosing the application because they would again not meet the clause (e)


Yes, as I was saying on my original idea post.
But at least you would have tried, knowing the slim chances of success, if loosing the money is not such a big issue. I remember seeing in your older posts that you want them with you on a PR so that they can enjoy the superior health care in Oz.


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

fringe123 said:


> I'm also having same CO. There is nothing like that in my 'Request For Information - Detailed Information' doc .But when I called DIAC in last week they said she will check the file after 28days. My 28 days are over by 18th Feb. Still no update.
> So happy waiting mate!!!


Ouch! That is bad...28 days is a pretty long time waiting time. Other teams are giving out grants within a week of receiving additional/missing docs..why is team 4 different?  heres's hoping you receive your grant soon mate...I take it your's was a 190 application?

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

maddxx25 said:


> Got an email from my CO requesting form 80 as apparently my AFP has expired. Co is from team 02 and initials RL.


Congratz on the CO communication...

I too apparently have a Co from team 2 as per DIAC...still not heard anything!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> I don't think you should do that - as it would be again difficult to prove them dependent.


Agreed Superm... I am completely removing them from application... and then will plan for parents visa


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Invitation and grant on the same day? What invitation?


Sam meant they both got invitation on the same day say 16th Nov and got grants on the same day 21st feb i guess


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Agreed Superm... I am completely removing them from application... and then will plan for parents visa


You should mention non migrating parents.

Let your CO know how it has hurt you and how difficult it is to make such a decision...


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

sam18 said:


> Hi,
> I got the same CO (Adelaide Team 4 MS). She requested some documents on 7 jan 2013, which y agent uploaded the very next day. After that no reply from her. My agent is not willing to contact her (he thinks in this way we may disturb her). Last week DIAC informed me that I will get a new CO now (may be she is handling lots of applications).
> Best of luck and do inform us.


Did you follow up with them again? Are you allocated to another CO? She could have gone for vacations or something...strange...

Best of luck to you too mate...do let me know if you know something...hope you get your grant soon! 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

findraj said:


> Sam meant they both got invitation on the same day say 16th Nov and got grants on the same day 21st feb i guess


Same date different days
Different dates same day
Same day

Oh I got you now. 
Cool cool.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Btw, I am glad Preparation H has been successful!!


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

*CO not responding.*

Hi I got my CO allocated on Feb 5. I submitted all the docs she asked. But the medicals were not finalized. Now on 18 Feb I got the confirmation that medicals are finalized. I have sent an email to CO. But for 4 days no reply or no Grant.
How to awake her, call DIAC? Or just wait ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Hi I got my CO allocated on Feb 5. I submitted all the docs she asked. But the medicals were not finalized. Now on 18 Feb I got the confirmation that medicals are finalized. I have sent an email to CO. But for 4 days no reply or no Grant.
> How to awake her, call DIAC? Or just wait ?


you dont have her number ? 
Call her!


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

superm said:


> you dont have her number ?
> Call her!


Hmm, I will call her on Monday. Hopefully it won't irritate her.


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

I am having my medicals tomorrow in London. How long will it take for the hospital to send /upload my medical reports?


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

the_nuke said:


> Did you follow up with them again? Are you allocated to another CO? She could have gone for vacations or something...strange...
> 
> Best of luck to you too mate...do let me know if you know something...hope you get your grant soon!
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad



Thanks and all the best to you too. My agent did not want to disturb CO, so he never contacted her after submitting the required documents. Last week when I made a call to DIAC, they informed me that I may get a new CO. So, I am waiting for Monday to contact DIAC and know the status.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Latest update ( updated today) on DIAC website on allocation days for visas shows no change for 189 and 190 - they are still within 5 and 10 weeks of lodgement respectively. Thats a good sign, right? The situation is not getting worse, and hopefully it has 'plateaued' and we will be noticing shorter allocation times in the future. #Just Hope


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi guys, if any of you know, please share with me a particular email address of DIAC to check the progress of the visa application. That online inquiry thing is not working, as it gives an "error". I don't want to be calling DIAC all the time, I thought of dropping an email on Monday to see the progress, as I have heard nothing so far. I remember when being on Hold on the call to DIAC they also mentioned an email address. Please share if you know.

Many many thanks!


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

Finally.. got the grant today.. woohooo.. lane:

Thanks everyone for your valuable advise and i wish everyone a jet speed grants..

Do i need to go for a visa label printing on my passport? does this add any value to my passport?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi guys, if any of you know, please share with me a particular email address of DIAC to check the progress of the visa application. That online inquiry thing is not working, as it gives an "error". I don't want to be calling DIAC all the time, I thought of dropping an email on Monday to see the progress, as I have heard nothing so far. I remember when being on Hold on the call to DIAC they also mentioned an email address. Please share if you know.
> 
> Many many thanks!


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


This is not working???


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

the_nuke said:


> Ouch! That is bad...28 days is a pretty long time waiting time. Other teams are giving out grants within a week of receiving additional/missing docs..why is team 4 different?  heres's hoping you receive your grant soon mate...I take it your's was a 190 application?
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


Thank you for wishes mate. Wish you also a speedy and smoothy grant!!!
mine is 489-state sponsored. (priority group 3).


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> 
> This is not working???


Hi findraj, no I meant the application inquiry thing...There is this thing on the immi.site which says, "check the progress of your online application". That's not working. This link also directs to the same place through the "contact us" link...

Thanks for the response. Please let me know if there is some email address.


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

Congrats vtallam.

How long it took for UK PCC?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi findraj, no I meant the application inquiry thing...There is this thing on the immi.site which says, "check the progress of your online application". That's not working. This link also directs to the same place through the "contact us" link...
> 
> Thanks for the response. Please let me know if there is some email address.


Let me know if you get to know. 
There was one email address I sent mail to but did not get a response: [email protected] - did not know what was it for - so gave it a try but no result!


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

Kum73 said:


> Congrats vtallam.
> 
> How long it took for UK PCC?


I applied from India for a premium service.. that was around during christmas, so three days holidays.. including the holidays and courier delivery time it took around 7 working days..


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Let me know if you get to know.
> There was one email address I sent mail to but did not get a response: [email protected] - did not know what was it for - so gave it a try but no result!


Thanks for the reply superm  I will try mailing them.


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

Skillselect reports updated. Next rounds in March ._
"In March 2013, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 2000 Expressions Of Interest in that month. These rounds will be on 4 March 2013 and 18 March 2013."_

This time invitations reduced to 1000 each round.
Whereas "The following occupations have reached their annual occupational ceiling:
•Chemical and Materials Engineers
•ICT Business & System Analysts
•lectronic Engineers".
Occupation Ceilings updated(18/02/2013).

I think now there are no more applicants. 
*"4 February 2013
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)= 1060
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)=56"*
*
"18 February 2013"
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)= 878
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)=54"*


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Let me know if you get to know.
> There was one email address I sent mail to but did not get a response: [email protected] - did not know what was it for - so gave it a try but no result!


Nope that email dont work anymore, this email would help out 175/176 Visa applicants.

Ours is SkillSelect.


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks Vtallam.

I applied from here,their website says standard service takes 10 working days. So I shoud receive it by the end of next week or begining of the following week.


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

Kum73 said:


> Thanks Vtallam.
> 
> I applied from here,their website says standard service takes 10 working days. So I shoud receive it by the end of next week or begining of the following week.


Even though they say 10 working days, I dont think they would actually take that time.. you can expect it a little earlier..


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

Any more grants today guys?
I fa as i know, the guys who applied on 20th Dec 2012 have been allocated the COs and that's it.
any updates ?


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi findraj, no I meant the application inquiry thing...There is this thing on the immi.site which says, "check the progress of your online application". That's not working. This link also directs to the same place through the "contact us" link...
> 
> Thanks for the response. Please let me know if there is some email address.


I think u r talking about the link ecom.immi.gov.au/enquiry/query......
On top of the page it says E business systems.
This shows status for 175 and 176 applications as per the old rules.
I also want some status check. I have applied o 18th but havent heard anything from co. For some of my document status updated to receivrd on 8th january but no progress.......


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

Vtallam, you are such a positive man. 

Where are you planning to settle?


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

Kum73 said:


> Vtallam, you are such a positive man.
> 
> Where are you planning to settle?


I am on SN 190.. SA sponsored visa.. so need to live in Adelaide for two years atleast.. date of fly.. not yet decided.. gotta take care of few things in india before i board a plane.. what about you?


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

I applied for 189 so if I get it I can live anywhere though I prefer either Sydney or Melboune purely due to job opportunities in my field,I have business / finance background. I applied in Feb so have to wait few more weeks.


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

sam18 said:


> Thanks and all the best to you too. My agent did not want to disturb CO, so he never contacted her after submitting the required documents. Last week when I made a call to DIAC, they informed me that I may get a new CO. So, I am waiting for Monday to contact DIAC and know the status.


Ahh..do let us know the progress of your application...thanks a lot for the info bud! Hope you've been assigned one already 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

fringe123 said:


> Thank you for wishes mate. Wish you also a speedy and smoothy grant!!!
> mine is 489-state sponsored. (priority group 3).


State sponsored so you should be in queue first..best of luck 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

I had noticed one more thing in my application...

My present employer gave me a designation of Senior Engineer - network Specialist.. but that was changed after appraisal cycle to Senior Engineer -Networking

I have mentioned my designation at the time of recruitement in my VISA application... ?


Also in my third employer... My offer letter states that I am recruited at a *role* of Network Professional and down the line i was prompted to Senior Specialist - Networks.. But again I used my Role mentioned in my offer letter in the VISA application..

Does these two things make a big difference... ? I had the documents for my offer letter and then the change in designation letter reflected in appraisal letter and salary slips.. More over I have attached all the salary slips of all my tenure in each of the org...

Please advice... Today's day has been really mind grilling...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi findraj, no I meant the application inquiry thing...There is this thing on the immi.site which says, "check the progress of your online application". That's not working. This link also directs to the same place through the "contact us" link...
> 
> Thanks for the response. Please let me know if there is some email address.



VVV.. it will not work.. I think the only way is to get info from CO or by calling them


----------



## Citadel (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum.

I had lodged an application on 17th Dec. Today I got an email from a CO (Team 4 - *V.S*) requesting for some documents (payslips, birth certificates). 

I have brushed through this forum and haven't seen anyone allocated to a CO with initials *V.S*.

Has anyone heard/come-by of this particular CO?

Much appreciated


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> Let me know if you get to know.
> There was one email address I sent mail to but did not get a response: [email protected] - did not know what was it for - so gave it a try but no result!



On gsm support mail id.. I think you would get standard replies... I had dropped a mail to them earlier... and I got a automated reply..


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

timus17 said:


> I had noticed one more thing in my application...
> 
> My present employer gave me a designation of Senior Engineer - network Specialist.. but that was changed after appraisal cycle to Senior Engineer -Networking
> 
> ...



Don't think too much about it mate...designations tend to change and many are aware of it...your roles and responsibilities should match your job profile..that's all that matters...

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

the_nuke said:


> Don't think too much about it mate...designations tend to change and many are aware of it...your roles and responsibilities should match your job profile..that's all that matters...
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad



Thanks mate.. I was about to send form 1023 to Co for incorrect info for removing my parents from application.. So I just thought to check this as well.. I do not want CO to drop me a mail asking for clarification and then again submitting form 1023 


I wish lot many will get grant on saturday (2moro) like last week and on coming monday...


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

timus17 said:


> Thanks mate.. I was about to send form 1023 to Co for incorrect info for removing my parents from application.. So I just thought to check this as well.. I do not want CO to drop me a mail asking for clarification and then again submitting form 1023
> 
> I wish lot many will get grant on saturday (2moro) like last week and on coming monday...


Glad to be of some help ...I hope next week will be filled with grants as well 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

How do i contact my CO apart from email... My CO has not provided me with the phone number.... Can i call 0061 1300 364 613 ? I have sent the requested documents and i have not received any mail yet... or should i wait please suggest


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All..

I have a letter from HR which I took for my US B1 visa in Nov 2012... Its states as below...

This is to certify that Mr. XYZ (Employ ID XXXX) has been working with ABC as a full time employee since Nov 24 2011. he is currently designated as Senior Network Engineer... 

This letter is being issued as evidence of employment for VISA purpose.

ABC India shall not be liable for any contract entered for the purpose stated above to any extend. the information provided is based on the record available as on date.



Does the above last paragraph in red has any problem with respect to me showing this letter to enhance my proof of employment?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> How do i contact my CO apart from email... My CO has not provided me with the phone number.... Can i call 0061 1300 364 613 ? I have sent the requested documents and i have not received any mail yet... or should i wait please suggest


when did you send the documents?

If it has been a week - you can mail CO with a question that docs are sent - and ask if anything is pending politely.
If no response in 2 days I guess you can call DIAC and check if they can connect to CO.

Would like to see what other members would suggest!


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks mate.. I was about to send form 1023 to Co for incorrect info for removing my parents from application.. So I just thought to check this as well.. I do not want CO to drop me a mail asking for clarification and then again submitting form 1023
> 
> 
> I wish lot many will get grant on saturday (2moro) like last week and on coming monday...


There were Grants on Friday? I thought grants are only on work days.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Bad News for 
Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business & System Analysts
lectronic Engineers

Their Quotas have been reached, as reported by DIAC Skill Select website...Other breaking news is that the number of invitations have been reduced from 2800 to 1900 for 189 and for 489 Visa, the no of invitations have been reduced to 100 from 200 in One Month...SO Look, how rapidly DIAC is gonna respond accordingly to the fluctuating trends of people towards Australian Immigration...One can even see very clearly that there are so many occupations for whom, even negligible invitations have been issued as of 22-02-2013, which implies their high demand but low corresponding supply from overseas...So DIAC might devise the next Immigration Invitation and Occupational ceilings policy accordingly, So we wish all the intending rest of the applicants to lodge their EOI at the earliest as the first badge of Skill select may leave certain hard implications for some occupations.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

the_nuke said:


> State sponsored so you should be in queue first..best of luck
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


According to the fact I should be. But no luck yet. Thanx for the wishes dude..


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> There were Grants on Friday? I thought grants are only on work days.


Sorry on Saturdays!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Sorry on Saturdays!


last week there were couple of grants seen - that's why. May be those were one off cases. But lets hope they send out tomorrow, to fill the gap of no-grant-Friday!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Sorry on Saturdays!



yes we saw some grans and mails on saturday from CO


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

superm said:


> when did you send the documents?
> 
> If it has been a week - you can mail CO with a question that docs are sent - and ask if anything is pending politely.
> If no response in 2 days I guess you can call DIAC and check if they can connect to CO.
> ...


Thanks Superm


----------



## supperm (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I applied for 189 visa on the 20th February. My status shows "In Progress". When will the CO contact me? It is more than a month. I have not heard yet. Could anyone please advise?

Thanks


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

supperm said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I applied for 189 visa on the 20th February. My status shows "In Progress". When will the CO contact me? It is more than a month. I have not heard yet. Could anyone please advise?
> 
> Thanks


Mate.. you said you applied on 20 feb... ? how can it be one month


----------



## supperm (Feb 22, 2013)

timus17 said:


> Mate.. you said you applied on 20 feb... ? how can it be one month


I am really sorry for the error. I applied on the 20th January.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

supperm said:


> I am really sorry for the error. I applied on the 20th January.


you will probably hear from CO not before 20 march


----------



## supperm (Feb 22, 2013)

timus17 said:


> you will probably hear from CO not before 20 march


Thanks buddy for the quick reply! 

How would I know when the CO is assigned? Would I receive an email from them? 

Thanks!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

supperm said:


> Thanks buddy for the quick reply!
> 
> How would I know when the CO is assigned? Would I receive an email from them?
> 
> Thanks!


If you had attached all the required doc like form 80- and pcc along with medicals and if you medicals does not get referred... then You will not hear from CO.... You would get a direct grant but not before 30th Mar... However all the doc requirement should be fulfilled..

And if you leave something.. some kind of doc or some other requirements, then CO will mail you for that..

Or else call up Immi to check if you got a CO around 20th March


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I had noticed one more thing in my application...
> 
> My present employer gave me a designation of Senior Engineer - network Specialist.. but that was changed after appraisal cycle to Senior Engineer -Networking
> 
> ...


Guys any opinion about the above?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello All..
> 
> I have a letter from HR which I took for my US B1 visa in Nov 2012... Its states as below...
> 
> ...


and this one as well ? the one above in quotes.. Also I would like to know that in form 80... When we mention about our employment details.. I left one company on24th Oct 2011 and joined another on Nov 24 2011... So a gap of on month.. But in the form the provision is only for mentioning months... So do i need to mention this gap?


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> good man.. it will pay to be pro-active in this case. Best of luck!
> don't you think that You should have applied for pcc in advance bro.. ?


Yeah, I should have applied earlier and I got late in applying for PCC but didn't had any option since there was a major ailment detected to my father. He was under treatment :-\


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> A quick update from me...
> 
> I sent a rude and harsh email to the concerned PCC authorities and they said they have just "received my application" and they dont know when they can send it back because the finger prints are done on paper..Normally it could take upto 120 days is what the email exactly says..
> 
> ...


**** man, that's hell lot of a time :-( 

Which country is this?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

supperm said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I applied for 189 visa on the 20th February. My status shows "In Progress". When will the CO contact me? It is more than a month. I have not heard yet. Could anyone please advise?
> 
> Thanks


your ID sounds familiar.. just trying to think where have I read/heard it  

Currently around +2months is time for Co allocation.. It might come to 1.5 mnths at best at your time.
All the best.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Yeah, I should have applied earlier and I got late in applying for PCC but didn't had any option since there was a major ailment detected to my father. He was under treatment :-\


ohh.. sorry about that. All well now?


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

supperm said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I applied for 189 visa on the 20th February. My status shows "In Progress". When will the CO contact me? It is more than a month. I have not heard yet. Could anyone please advise?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Supperm,
You have applied on 20th February, thn how come it is more than a month now? Or did you mean 20th January? Well, DIAC has changed CO allocation time to 10 weeks now. It is mention in the website.


----------



## rau26 (Nov 28, 2012)

supperm said:


> I am really sorry for the error. I applied on the 20th January.


Ok! Read this post later. But yes, CO allocation time has been changed to 10weeks now. Did you upload all the docs already? Coz sometime CO doesn't contact you if you front load all the docs and you may get grant without getting any email from CO (expect for grant notification) !


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

Kum73 said:


> I applied for 189 so if I get it I can live anywhere though I prefer either Sydney or Melboune purely due to job opportunities in my field,I have business / finance background. I applied in Feb so have to wait few more weeks.


all the best buddy..


----------



## supperm (Feb 22, 2013)

rau26 said:


> Ok! Read this post later. But yes, CO allocation time has been changed to 10weeks now. Did you upload all the docs already? Coz sometime CO doesn't contact you if you front load all the docs and you may get grant without getting any email from CO (expect for grant notification) !


Hello Rao!

Thanks for the information. I uploaded all documents expect PCC and Medical. I was thinking to upload them once the CO is allocated.

I heard the medical has an expiry of 12 months and we should reach Australia if we get the grant before the medical expire.

Thanks


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

supperm said:


> Hello Rao!
> 
> Thanks for the information. I uploaded all documents expect PCC and Medical. I was thinking to upload them once the CO is allocated.
> 
> ...


Don't wait. Get both done ASAP. Meds if required referred would take 2-3 months. So have it done ASAP. Check this eVisa link and med link on migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## akkm97 (Feb 21, 2013)

anyone knows about team 6? my CO initial is ME.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks kinjalz, timus, findraj and superm for the clarification regarding e-mailing DIAC...I will try calling them again after a week or so...As CO was allocated the Thursday before last, for the coming Thursday it will be two weeks!

Hope for speedy grants to everyone and fast CO allocations! Happy Weekend!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Thanks kinjalz, timus, findraj and superm for the clarification regarding e-mailing DIAC...I will try calling them again after a week or so...As CO was allocated the Thursday before last, for the coming Thursday it will be two weeks!
> 
> Hope for speedy grants to everyone and fast CO allocations! Happy Weekend!



Its matter of just a week.. We guys from mid Dec are inline for grants...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey VVV.. Even I am planning to resign on 8th March... hoping I would get the grant before that..


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Its matter of just a week.. We guys from mid Dec are inline for grants...


Lol...... you guys will get grant soon........


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey VVV.. Even I am planning to resign on 8th March... hoping I would get the grant before that..



Where do you work and why are you resigning?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi timus,

Regarding your designation issue, in my opinion (I could be wrong), I don't think it will be too much of an issue, and if it was, the CO would have questioned by now. I believe if it is a problem the CO will ask you why you didn't fill it and ask you to send another 1023 etc. So, perhaps it's better to wait for that than front-loading 1023. However, I see no harm in front-loading 1023 either. After all it's not a huge mistake that would cost you any point-discrepancy or anything like that. So, don't worry too much. 

Also don't worry about the disclaimer in the company letter. Most companies issue letters with different types of disclaimers. So, don't worry!

Good Luck and hope you get a speedy grant. I will let you know about that parent migration as soon as I find out!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Where do you work and why are you resigning?


I work in Delhi NCR... Need to land in Australia before 13th May... I have an exam there.. So I have to serve 2 months notice period before that


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey VVV.. Even I am planning to resign on 8th March... hoping I would get the grant before that..


Yes, I am sure you will get it before that! Better to wait for the grant and then resign  All the best!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I work in Delhi NCR... Need to land in Australia before 13th May... I have an exam there.. So I have to server 2 months notice period before that


Hi timus, I have replied to your designation matter in the previous page. Hope you saw it...Good Luck!


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I work in Delhi NCR... Need to land in Australia before 13th May... I have an exam there.. So I have to server 2 months notice period before that


VVV has given you a better solution. You have to wait another 2 weeks at least to resign. In the meantime you will get the grant..........


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> VVV has given you a better solution. You have to wait another 2 weeks at least to resign. In the meantime you will get the grant..........



Yes Slagozzz and Thanks VVV.. I would certainly not resign before 8th March... I will wiat till that tilme and take a call on 7th March


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi timus,
> 
> Regarding your designation issue, in my opinion (I could be wrong), I don't think it will be too much of an issue, and if it was, the CO would have questioned by now. I believe if it is a problem the CO will ask you why you didn't fill it and ask you to send another 1023 etc. So, perhaps it's better to wait for that than front-loading 1023. However, I see no harm in front-loading 1023 either. After all it's not a huge mistake that would cost you any point-discrepancy or anything like that. So, don't worry too much.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate....


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi timus, I have replied to your designation matter in the previous page. Hope you saw it...Good Luck!


Hi VVV: Is there no other alternative of 2 months' notice period, like if u want 2 resign immediately without going through notice period. Some companies have policies to surrender the salary or something like that as an alternative.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Hi VVV: Is there no other alternative of 2 months' notice period, like if u want 2 resign immediately without going through notice period. Some companies have policies to surrender the salary or something like that as an alternative.




Yes mate ils2_fly companies do have this policy... But it depends on manager to approve ur resignation with short or no notice period... and for me... they would even try to retain me or provide onsite to Australia... as I am a key resource... 

But I would leave my current company.. I would not even take their onsite.. because if you take it.. you will have to serve a bond after your onsite expires.. and that bond would be of 1 year... So this would defeat my purpose of taking PR..

The only thing is company transfer.. Lets see if they offer that...


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Yes mate ils2_fly companies do have this policy... But it depends on manager to approve ur resignation with short or no notice period... and for me... they would even try to retain me or provide onsite to Australia... as I am a key resource...
> 
> But I would leave my current company.. I would not even take their onsite.. because if you take it.. you will have to serve a bond after your onsite expires.. and that bond would be of 1 year... So this would defeat my purpose of taking PR..
> 
> The only thing is company transfer.. Lets see if they offer that...


Yeah, that would be great if they transfer you. That's why you should have your PR in your hand when you negotiate with them.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Yes mate ils2_fly companies do have this policy... But it depends on manager to approve ur resignation with short or no notice period... and for me... they would even try to retain me or provide onsite to Australia... as I am a key resource...
> 
> But I would leave my current company.. I would not even take their onsite.. because if you take it.. you will have to serve a bond after your onsite expires.. and that bond would be of 1 year... So this would defeat my purpose of taking PR..
> 
> The only thing is company transfer.. Lets see if they offer that...


Ok. Then I think ur company definitely will offer u 2 b transferred there, if u approach.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Hi VVV: Is there no other alternative of 2 months' notice period, like if u want 2 resign immediately without going through notice period. Some companies have policies to surrender the salary or something like that as an alternative.


HI yes they do...I think you can surrender one month's salary instead of notice. However, it depends on the labour laws in each country. Not sure about the methods in Bangladesh. If the statutory requirement is one month's notice only, you might be able to get away with that by talking to the company! I am sure you can arrive at some negotiation with your company...you are lucky with 2 months notice, I have to give three months!!:boxing: hehehe

Anyways, try to negotiate with your company and arrive at a solution! and hope u get a grant soooooon!!!lane:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Ok. Then I think ur company definitely will offer u 2 b transferred there, if u approach.



Not to be against anyone... But for transfer of an employee to a different country.. It does not depend on an employee capability or importance... It depends on your managers will  and I am not very sure how he would react... Lets hope for the best... (please I am not saying managers are bad people, they do have to run the show and if their key resource wants to move out they need to find work around before the key resource actually moves out.)

Till Now... The journey for applying for the PR has been smooth... apart from one thing... I hope everything goes this way... I wish all of you a great future ahead... 

I am already excited..  ghostrider.. I still remember you saw your grant mail 3-4 times...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Yes mate ils2_fly companies do have this policy... But it depends on manager to approve ur resignation with short or no notice period... and for me... they would even try to retain me or provide onsite to Australia... as I am a key resource...
> 
> But I would leave my current company.. I would not even take their onsite.. because if you take it.. you will have to serve a bond after your onsite expires.. and that bond would be of 1 year... So this would defeat my purpose of taking PR..
> 
> The only thing is company transfer.. Lets see if they offer that...


they can do that if company has some work on same level there and with an opening too.
What's your platform?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> they can do that if company has some work on same level there and with an opening too.
> What's your platform?



I work on Cloud Data Center... mainly Cisco and vmware.. not to brag about it but I am a ccie...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys ... no news on this saturday ?


Superm... Did you called up DIA to check for CO ? Monday might not give you a chance to call them... coz u might get the grant on monday

Findraj... Any updates for ur pending PCC?

VVV ? any news?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I work on Cloud Data Center... mainly Cisco and vmware.. not to brag about it but I am a ccie...


Great man.. you would not have difficulty finding job man!




timus17 said:


> Hey guys ... no news on this saturday ?
> 
> 
> Superm... Did you called up DIA to check for CO ? Monday might not give you a chance to call them... coz u might get the grant on monday
> ...


hehe.. sweets (jaggery) in your mouth . 
I already called them on Thursday - got news that CO is already allocated. 'Which team' and 'when' was not told by operator


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> hehe.. sweets (jaggery) in your mouth .
> I already called them on Thursday - got news that CO is already allocated. 'Which team' and 'when' was not told by operator



Then start planning for a party... Which city do you belong to ?  treat.....


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Great man.. you would not have difficulty finding job man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the number to call DIAC? I am suspecting that my CO has been allocated but no response from him yet.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> What is the number to call DIAC? I am suspecting that my CO has been allocated but no response from him yet.


I am not sure.. I called up my CO directly as I had my CO contact number...

i have one number in my contacts... this is i think for immi... 0061-1300-364613

You are a 190 applicant.. so you might have got a CO


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I am not sure.. I called up my CO directly as I had my CO contact number...
> 
> i have one number in my contacts... this is i think for immi... 0061-1300-364613
> 
> You are a 190 applicant.. so you might have got a CO



As from other 190 applicants forums I have learned that 190 applicants need not stay at their nominated state for 2 years as this is only a moral obligation and can stay anywhere in aust they want. What do you guys think about that?


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> ohh.. sorry about that. All well now?


Yeah, things have been manageable recently. I am their only son and they both are 65+. I get thoughtful a number of times if I'd be making a correct decision to move to Oz 

Initially I wanted to have them included in my application but didn't go that way considering that it may make the PR process cumbersome which indeed got true after I read about the difficulties that timus is going through. 

I too will try to bring them on board to Oz on any other Visa after I get there and am over with the initial hustle bustle - job, home, etc. 

Am hoping things fall in place


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I am not sure.. I called up my CO directly as I had my CO contact number...
> 
> i have one number in my contacts... this is i think for immi... 0061-1300-364613
> 
> You are a 190 applicant.. so you might have got a CO


Hello All, 
What is the latest application date for which CO has been assigned? I guess I saw someone with Dec 20 having CO allocated, any updates after that? Please update.

Thanks!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> What is the number to call DIAC? I am suspecting that my CO has been allocated but no response from him yet.



Diac: 0061 1300 364 613


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Yeah, things have been manageable recently. I am their only son and they both are 65+. I get thoughtful a number of times if I'd be making a correct decision to move to Oz
> 
> Initially I wanted to have them included in my application but didn't go that way considering that it may make the PR process cumbersome which indeed got true after I read about the difficulties that timus is going through.
> 
> ...


it will man.. it will.. Best of luck!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Sama0310 said:


> Hello All,
> What is the latest application date for which CO has been assigned? I guess I saw someone with Dec 20 having CO allocated, any updates after that? Please update.
> 
> Thanks!


21st I guess!


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Diac: 0061 1300 364 613


Thanks. Should I call them today?


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Thanks. Should I call them today?


Think you should hold up till Monday mate...Don't think there's any point in calling today..

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

the_nuke said:


> Think you should hold up till Monday mate...Don't think there's any point in calling today..
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


What is your occupation mate?.........


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Thanks. Should I call them today?


Nop! Calling on a SAT would not reap you any fruit. Instead, call them on Monday morning. 

Btw... what medium would you be using for the call? I'd suggest to use Skype. It's economical and good.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Thanks. Should I call them today?


no man... they work on weekdays.
8:30 to 4:30 I guess.
Try calling in morning time. less waiting!


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Nop! Calling on a SAT would not reap you any fruit. Instead, call them on Monday morning.
> 
> Btw... what medium would you be using for the call? I'd suggest to use Skype. It's cheap and good.



I was thinking about using regular land-line phone. No idea about how long they will hold, so I will take your idea. Thanks.......


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> What is your occupation mate?.........


Software engineer...what about you? 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

the_nuke said:


> Software engineer...what about you?
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


Everyone I am consulting with in this forum is in IT sector. I am a civil engineer and did not find any in this forum. When are u planning to move after getting grant?


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> I was thinking about using regular land-line phone. No idea about how long they will hold, so I will take your idea. Thanks.......


Generally the hold time ranges from 15 to 35 mins. Though there have been some lucky people who had an operator within 5-7 mins. 

Best of luck for your call ! Do let us know the outcome of your conversation.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> As from other 190 applicants forums I have learned that 190 applicants need not stay at their nominated state for 2 years as this is only a moral obligation and can stay anywhere in aust they want. What do you guys think about that?



Yes true it is moral obligation.... But when you will apply for citizenship then you would have to face troubles..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Yeah, things have been manageable recently. I am their only son and they both are 65+. I get thoughtful a number of times if I'd be making a correct decision to move to Oz
> 
> Initially I wanted to have them included in my application but didn't go that way considering that it may make the PR process cumbersome which indeed got true after I read about the difficulties that timus is going through.
> 
> ...


Hey Sandeep.. I am glad my experience was useful to you and to lot many others...

take care of ur parents... apply for their visitor visa


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Yes true it is moral obligation.... But when you will apply for citizenship then you would have to face troubles..


Not obliged, it is moral, but may have problems when becoming citizens or extending the PR.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

permutation said:


> Not obliged, it is moral, but may have problems when becoming citizens or extending the PR.


Is there any real case where the state nominated applicants lived another state and faced problem while applying for citizenship?


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> As from other 190 applicants forums I have learned that 190 applicants need not stay at their nominated state for 2 years as this is only a moral obligation and can stay anywhere in aust they want. What do you guys think about that?


Yes, you are right. You can stay anywhere in australia bcoz state sponsor has no legal obligation to stay for 2 years duration, but if you do so, you would face problem when you will apply for citizenship after 4 years. So, I think it is better to stay at least 2 years in your nominated state.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey Sandeep.. I am glad my experience was useful to you and to lot many others...
> 
> take care of ur parents... apply for their visitor visa


Hi timus, here is the update from my friend's parents about the "parent migration". The normal parent migration process takes c. 8+ years or so. They had applied in 2006 and hoping to get it around next year. They said there is some other option where you can get it done immediately with no delays but you have to pay AUD 30,000 each for a parent (better double check the amount). So, you can still get them down, either on that visitor visa thing, or in one of the above ways through parent migration...Ofcourse once you get your visa first 

All the best!

update from my side - no news whatsoever from DIAC yet.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Is there any real case where the state nominated applicants lived another state and faced problem while applying for citizenship?



Yes there has been lot many cases... I read in this forum only.. this question has popped up many times.. you need to search the forum..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi timus, here is the update from my friend's parents about the "parent migration". The normal parent migration process takes c. 8+ years or so. They had applied in 2006 and hoping to get it around next year. They said there is some other option where you can get it done immediately with no delays but you have to pay AUD 30,000 each for a parent (better double check the amount). So, you can still get them down, either on that visitor visa thing, or in one of the above ways through parent migration...Ofcourse once you get your visa first
> 
> All the best!
> 
> update from my side - no news whatsoever from DIAC yet.


Thanks vvv... i know about these two visa... the second one takes not more then 2 years... but it has installment of 40000 per parent (not 30000). Plus this second visa also needs you to stay there for 2 years then only sponsor ur parents. This is called as Aged Contributory parent VISA.

The first one with 8 years of waiting as you suggested, is normal aged parent visa... But I only need to know one thing about it. Do I need to again wait for 2 years for applying this visa for my parents ? 

I just checked .. Yes I need to be there in australia before applying for any of the parent visa.. so wait would be not 8 years it would 10 years..


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks vvv... i know about these two visa... the second one takes not more then 2 years... but it has installment of 40000 per parent (not 30000). Plus this second visa also needs you to stay there for 2 years then only sponsor ur parents. This is called as Aged Contributory parent VISA.
> 
> The first one with 8 years of waiting as you suggested, is normal aged parent visa... But I only need to know one thing about it. Do I need to again wait for 2 years for applying this visa for my parents ?
> 
> I just checked .. Yes I need to be there in australia before applying for any of the parent visa.. so wait would be not 8 years it would 10 years..



Parent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 103)

In this category also you need to wait at least 2 years.


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks vvv... i know about these two visa... the second one takes not more then 2 years... but it has installment of 40000 per parent (not 30000). Plus this second visa also needs you to stay there for 2 years then only sponsor ur parents. This is called as Aged Contributory parent VISA.
> 
> The first one with 8 years of waiting as you suggested, is normal aged parent visa... But I only need to know one thing about it. Do I need to again wait for 2 years for applying this visa for my parents ?
> 
> I just checked .. Yes I need to be there in australia before applying for any of the parent visa.. so wait would be not 8 years it would 10 years..


I think there is no waiting period for the second visa (contributory) route as of now..but yes you have to wait for 2 years before applying, adn they have to meet health and character requirements (Medical and PCC)

But do you guys have any idea on visitor/tourist visas? When can we apply for those? Can we apply in 3-4 months after reaching there?

Also what is the period of visa normally provided in this category?

One more info - From November 2012, parents of Residents/Citizens can avail a 5 year visa with a continuos stay clause (like in 18 months you can stay only 12 months). This visa is given for those who are in the queue for getting permanent visa. And you need to get medical insurance for teh period they stay.

Also for parents who are not in the queue for PR, the same visa with same clause is given for a 3 year period. But im not sure if any waiting is there for this, like if we have to stay for some period, like 2 years, before parents acn apply for this visa.

Anyway it will be helpful if someone can give info on the visitor/tourist visa details..


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> I was thinking about using regular land-line phone. No idea about how long they will hold, so I will take your idea. Thanks.......


If you are in Australia, you can use a 50c coin in one of the public phone booth to call DIAC. That way cell phone minutes are saved and you dont get charged for "premium" numbers.

If outside australia, there are many options like skype, fring, google voice and many VOIP services online.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

timus17 said:


> Hey Sandeep.. I am glad my experience was useful to you and to lot many others...
> 
> take care of ur parents... apply for their visitor visa


...Or don't leave them alone if you have a good job there. Because visitor visa has an expiry.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> ...Or don't leave them alone if you have a good job there. Because visitor visa has an expiry.



That is an option someone can think of seriously ........


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Parent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 103)
> 
> In this category also you need to wait at least 2 years.



Yes...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> I think there is no waiting period for the second visa (contributory) route as of now..but yes you have to wait for 2 years before applying, adn they have to meet health and character requirements (Medical and PCC)
> 
> But do you guys have any idea on visitor/tourist visas? When can we apply for those? Can we apply in 3-4 months after reaching there?
> 
> ...


Thanks rkarthik.. Can you please provide me link to these two 5 year and 3 year visa page on immi.gov.au ?

I got the link.. http://www.immi.gov.au/visitors/tourist/676/


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys.. 

In form no 80


Question number 47 and 49...

Q 47 --> Do we need to mention a period of unemployment of 30 days in between switching of jobs?

Q 49 --> Do we need to mention our professional certification, schooling apart from degree? If Yes, then for Indian, for 12th Standard Board exam do you show 2 years (11th and 12th) or just one year ? Similarly for 10th Boards.. Do you show single year or all those years of school ?


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Everyone I am consulting with in this forum is in IT sector. I am a civil engineer and did not find any in this forum. When are u planning to move after getting grant?


Hmm..haven't planned on that yet...maybe June or July if everything goes smooth...what about you?

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

Last Saturday was filled with grants and today nada...weird...or prolly last Saturday was one of a kind lol 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks vvv... i know about these two visa... the second one takes not more then 2 years... but it has installment of 40000 per parent (not 30000). Plus this second visa also needs you to stay there for 2 years then only sponsor ur parents. This is called as Aged Contributory parent VISA.
> 
> The first one with 8 years of waiting as you suggested, is normal aged parent visa... But I only need to know one thing about it. Do I need to again wait for 2 years for applying this visa for my parents ?
> 
> I just checked .. Yes I need to be there in australia before applying for any of the parent visa.. so wait would be not 8 years it would 10 years..


is it 40K per person? I thought for both!
Also - it was 7-8 years 7-8 years ago. Now I guess it has increased!
Hard thing man..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> is it 40K per person? I thought for both!
> Also - it was 7-8 years 7-8 years ago. Now I guess it has increased!
> Hard thing man..



yes 40K per parent...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Superm.. Any suggestions for form 80 questions i posted above


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

the_nuke said:


> Hmm..haven't planned on that yet...maybe June or July if everything goes smooth...what about you?
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


I am also planning for June, if everything goes smooth. Do u have any idea about renting property through online? Is there any useful and reliable site?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> In form no 80
> 
> ...


I dont think 1 month is required to be explained. 
I wrote 10th, 12th and college in education. no certification though!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> I am also planning for June, if everything goes smooth. Do u have any idea about renting property through online? Is there any useful and reliable site?


Is market good in June or earlier also ?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> Is market good in June or earlier also ?



I am not sure.. But market should pick up in Aug.. Because their financial year starts i think in July...

I would be landing in May coz i have to... So fingers crossed.. I do nto want to wait for a job till Aug..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> I dont think 1 month is required to be explained.
> I wrote 10th, 12th and college in education. no certification though!


What about photo ? Do we need to upload or send it to CO ? if yes any specifc requirement ?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> What about photo ? Do we need to upload or send it to CO ? if yes any specifc requirement ?


Timus, Lol man, you have a CO your meds are finalised. 

Just wait for the golden email!!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

BTW I just realised, This thread has gone beyond 300 pages!!!

So I have just landed in mumbai, going to rest tomorrow and catch a flight on monday or tuesday..

Will keep you guys posted!!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> I am also planning for June, if everything goes smooth. Do u have any idea about renting property through online? Is there any useful and reliable site?


try gumtree, airbnb. These two sites are much popular there


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Timus, Lol man, you have a CO your meds are finalised.
> 
> Just wait for the golden email!!!



ha ha  Can you see the grant letter fever taking a toll on me ?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> ha ha  Can you see the grant letter fever taking a toll on me ?


Haha totally!!


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey Sandeep.. I am glad my experience was useful to you and to lot many others...
> 
> take care of ur parents... apply for their visitor visa



Yep mate ... I will. You too take care of yourself and your parents.

Hopefully both of our parents should probably meet in Oz considering the fact that for aging people - apne jaise log (hindi speaking, mindset, etc) hi achhe lagenge


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Finally sent all documents to CO.. 

Only tax document pending (which i dont think is required coz i submitted all my payslips of last 4.5 years)

and Reference letter from my current employer... My manager is making me crazy.. but its ok.. he would have to give it..

So apart from these two.. everything given.. form 80 as well as form 1023....

ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> What about photo ? Do we need to upload or send it to CO ? if yes any specifc requirement ?


Its not really necessary - but you can upload passport size photograph - I believe you can follow the standard as per visa requirement. 
But you were already asked for docs required - so photo would have been asked if required, leave it for now. But have one prepared if not a big task! you can scan if you have one ready!

Hope Monday brings in good news for all of us!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> Its not really necessary - but you can upload passport size photograph - I believe you can follow the standard as per visa requirement.
> But you were already asked for docs required - so photo would have been asked if required, leave it for now. But have one prepared if not a big task! you can scan if you have one ready!
> 
> Hope Monday brings in good news for all of us!



Thanks Superm... Actually in the first mail CO asked PCC and form 80... and then second mail.. she said I am waiting for all your documents.. So I thought I should include photograph as well


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Superm... Actually in the first mail CO asked PCC and form 80... and then second mail.. she said I am waiting for all your documents.. So I thought I should include photograph as well


no worries man.. best of luck for quick grant


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Superm... Actually in the first mail CO asked PCC and form 80... and then second mail.. she said I am waiting for all your documents.. So I thought I should include photograph as well


Just waiting for your thread of where I shall experience some joyous shout of you


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> I am also planning for June, if everything goes smooth. Do u have any idea about renting property through online? Is there any useful and reliable site?


Renting property? Sorry bro...not sure about that...google's your best bet 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

the_nuke said:


> Renting property? Sorry bro...not sure about that...google's your best bet
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad



I was searching through reiwa.com.au , realestate.com.au, etc sites. But not sure if I can rent property from bangladesh using credit card and will be able live their straight away after landing in aust. There was a thread by an indian who has rented property from india and now living in that property with his wife and kids. Just asking if anyone have any idea about this.......


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

My CO did not talk about PCC or Medicals. which i havent done.

She has asked me for Form 80 , CV, form 1221 and bankstatements to show salary.

she is asking for 3 years bank statement since i have claimed for this period.

can i send online statements which i get in my mailbox ? or i have to get the bank statement with the stamp on those?

has anyone filled form 1221, because that looks strange to me i am not sure what to type in few fields.

Thank you


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> My CO did not talk about PCC or Medicals. which i havent done.
> 
> She has asked me for Form 80 , CV, form 1221 and bankstatements to show salary.
> 
> ...


If you want to submit eletronic statement then you need to attest those documents or you can submit colour scan copy of sealed bank statement (paper based copy).

Which questions you do not understand in form 1221?


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> If you want to submit eletronic statement then you need to attest those documents or you can submit colour scan copy of sealed bank statement (paper based copy).
> 
> Which questions you do not understand in form 1221?


I have called my bank they charge around 300$ for the statement if i want to take from them. but i have same statements in electronic format .. but these are without any stamp.

i just wonder if someone has sent electronic bank statement and if i need to get the attestation then who can attest this ? 

regarding form 1221 there is question that where you intend to stay write about the place for each stay .. then purpose of stay .. then there is a date from to .. i can put a date in from but what to write in to .

then there is question do you intend to work in Australia . . now of course this is what i want to do .but then there is place to write the company name and other information about the company where you are going to work ..


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> I have called my bank they charge around 300$ for the statement if i want to take from them. but i have same statements in electronic format .. but these are without any stamp.
> 
> i just wonder if someone has sent electronic bank statement and if i need to get the attestation then who can attest this ?
> 
> ...



For the stay and purpose of stay it is for tourist and other visas. Just leave them blank.

For employer information it is only for those who already got job offer. Leave them blank.

You can attest your bank statements from notary public. but it is better to collect paper based copy and scan them.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> For the stay and purpose of stay it is for tourist and other visas. Just leave them blank.
> 
> For employer information it is only for those who already got job offer. Leave them blank.
> 
> You can attest your bank statements from notary public. but it is better to collect paper based copy and scan them.


any idea , why did she ask for the CV? there is written Employment History - Resume requested.

but i am claiming points for 3 years experience only.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> any idea , why did she ask for the CV? there is written Employment History - Resume requested.
> 
> but i am claiming points for 3 years experience only.



Resume will work as supportive document. it is better to support your information with as much document as possible, it makes the CO's confident too. No worries mate.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Yep mate ... I will. You too take care of yourself and your parents.
> 
> Hopefully both of our parents should probably meet in Oz considering the fact that for aging people - apne jaise log (hindi speaking, mindset, etc) hi achhe lagenge


Yeah Sandeep... Definitely they would love to find people from india of their age in Australia


----------



## builudi (Feb 11, 2013)

Guys, any Jan applicants have been assigned CO already?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

builudi said:


> Guys, any Jan applicants have been assigned CO already?


No news till now....


----------



## builudi (Feb 11, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> No news till now....


I saw you applied for subclass 190, which is way faster than 189. You should be able to hear from your CO soon. Good luck.
:clap2:


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

builudi said:


> I saw you applied for subclass 190, which is way faster than 189. You should be able to hear from your CO soon. Good luck.
> :clap2:


Thanks mate......... 

Now the process is way faster after new year vacation. january 189 applicants will also get CO soon...........


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Current news is Dec 20-21. At least I hvn't seen anybody after that


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Current news is Dec 20-21. At least I hvn't seen anybody after that


Yeah, i havn't seen anybody too.....


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

According to what I have seen, Jan 1st set of applicant might get allocation on some where around 7th march, and next batch might get allocation at the end of march. Is just based on previous allocation dates.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> I am also planning for June, if everything goes smooth. Do u have any idea about renting property through online? Is there any useful and reliable site?


Check, domain.com.au. Hope that will help you.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

udda said:


> Check, domain.com.au. Hope that will help you.


Thanks mate....


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Thanks mate....


I doubt if that website will come of any use to you. To rent a property in Australia through real estate agencies, they check your credit history ,pay slips and bank statements. So unless you know someone living in Australia who can take a flat on their name for you, go for domain. 

I suggest gumtree.com.au, in this website you'll find rental properties listed by normal people and not real estate agencies. In this website you can also look for shared accommodations. Normally these people won't ask you for bank statements and other things. 

Good luck


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Today all my documents' status changed to received. Does that mean a CO has verified all my documents?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Today all my documents' status changed to received. Does that mean a CO has verified all my documents?


It can be but its Sunday, so could be a system glitch or maybe actually a CO changed the status..Because you should have had a CO by now

Good luck


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

sim_bangalore said:


> Today all my documents' status changed to received. Does that mean a CO has verified all my documents?


When did u apply?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> It can be but its Sunday, so could be a system glitch or maybe actually a CO changed the status..Because you should have had a CO by now
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for the reply. Only the documents with required status changed to received. Is it possible that the CO had changed it yesterday and today after the server restart its visible?


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

sim_bangalore said:


> Today all my documents' status changed to received. Does that mean a CO has verified all my documents?


Wen did u lodgea.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Thanks for the reply. Only the documents with required status changed to received. Is it possible that the CO had changed it yesterday and today after the server restart its visible?


yup possible


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

HannahSibson said:


> Wen did u lodgea.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


12th Dec.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> 12th Dec.


Anything can be possible - system glitch - co working on sundays - system restart - we just can be hopeful. And as somebody said, that you should already have a CO by now. Hope that you hear good news as soon as tomorrow (Monday). Best of luck!


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

sim_bangalore said:


> 12th Dec.


12th dec and only now the doc status changed to received?


----------



## nugstrocity (Nov 26, 2012)

just as an update for all you wonderful folks.
A CO officer mailed me on Feb 18th asking for some documents and Form 1221.
She wants a letter from my employer stating job responsibilities! I thought ACS did all that. Anyways I am collecting all the documents to send again.
I had applied on dec 15th. 
Have fun people!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Good luck to all for grants and co allocation this week...


----------



## builudi (Feb 11, 2013)

udda said:


> According to what I have seen, Jan 1st set of applicant might get allocation on some where around 7th march, and next batch might get allocation at the end of march. Is just based on previous allocation dates.


Hi udda, i reckon your estimate is reasonable. It seems they will finish Dec 17 applicants this week and get started for Jan applicants, for 189 visas.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Good luck to all for grants and co allocation this week...


you too man.. 
one question: when not claiming spouse points, we don't need to submit any work related proof of spouse, right?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> you too man..
> one question: when not claiming spouse points, we don't need to submit any work related proof of spouse, right?


Right.. Only English language ability proof


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

Just had a talk with DIAC. Finally got the new CO (Adelaide team 4, Catherine). Has someone got the same CO?


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

sam18 said:


> Just had a talk with DIAC. Finally got the new CO (Adelaide team 4, Catherine). Has someone got the same CO?


Good to hear that sam18. Anytime grant is on your way.


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

sam18 said:


> Just had a talk with DIAC. Finally got the new CO (Adelaide team 4, Catherine). Has someone got the same CO?


Thats a great news...wen did u apply?


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

HannahSibson said:


> Thats a great news...wen did u apply?


I lodged 189 visa on 17 nov, got CO on 12 dec (team 4 adelaide, MS). CO (MS) asked for some documents which my agent uploaded (7 january2013). After that no reply from her. Some other expat memebers also have the same CO (MS) and have same problem with her. On 12 feb DIAC informed that I may get a new CO in a few days time. So I rang them up today, and the operator confirmed that my case has been allocated to a new CO (team 4 adelaide catherine). He did not tell me the full name of the CO. But I am happy to have new CO now.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
lane:lane:
:rockon::rockon::rockon:
:bump2:

GOT IT!!!!

Thank you all!!!!


CO - Adel Team 4.

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

sam18 said:


> I lodged 189 visa on 17 nov, got CO on 12 dec (team 4 adelaide, MS). CO (MS) asked for some documents which my agent uploaded (7 january2013). After that no reply from her. Some other expat memebers also have the same CO (MS) and have same problem with her. On 12 feb DIAC informed that I may get a new CO in a few days time. So I rang them up today, and the operator confirmed that my case has been allocated to a new CO (team 4 adelaide catherine). He did not tell me the full name of the CO. But I am happy to have new CO now.


Ohh ok..may be the old one has resigned job.


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> ...


Hey Congrats...wen are u flying.


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> ...





Congrats... Would you mind sharing your CO's initials?


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> ...


Congratulations Superm:clap2::clap2:

Can you share your Co intials?


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

builudi said:


> Hi udda, i reckon your estimate is reasonable. It seems they will finish Dec 17 applicants this week and get started for Jan applicants, for 189 visas.


Do they consider the invite date or the lodgment date for CO allocation? Please confirm


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Congratulation Superm! You deserved it man!


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

*Awaiting CO Feb 2013 applicants.*

Hello all,

I am starting this thread for feb2013 applicants awaiting CO. Please update ur details as and when it is changed.

Thanks,
Hannah


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

HannahSibson said:


> Hey Congrats...wen are u flying.


Thanks a lot Hannah! 
Lets see - have to serve notice period! But I would try asap. within two months perhaps.


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> ...


Good luck


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sam18 said:


> Congrats... Would you mind sharing your CO's initials?


Thanks
Just K!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Shuba said:


> Congratulations Superm:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Can you share your Co intials?





dodoyos said:


> Congratulation Superm! You deserved it man!


Thanks a lot !


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks a lot !


Congratulations.... Superm. I am also waiting for this feeling. I have applied on 28 Dec.


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks a lot !


Congratulations Superman......I am also waiting to have this feeling....I applied on 28 Dec.


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

Joining in.

CO is already allocated. We are expecting our baby in august, so CO has given the one month time after delivery.


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

zqureshi said:


> Joining in.
> 
> CO is already allocated. We are expecting our baby in august, so CO has given the one month time after delivery.


When did u apply and how did u come to know that CO is allocated?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks - you will get it soon. Best of luck!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz superm    All the very very very best   

Team 4 appears to be the fastest! No news at all from my end! Dead silence basically...All I know is that I have a CO from team 2!


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

HannahSibson said:


> Do they consider the invite date or the lodgment date for CO allocation? Please confirm


Lodgement . I realized after I lodged my application that should have applied on the day I was invited . Nonetheless, better late than never


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Congratulations Superm..


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> ...


Congrats Superm!! All the best.


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Hope we will get lots of Grant this week..


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> ...


Day's begining hearing a very good news! Congrats man! Many best wishes for ur next steps!!!:clap2::clap2:lane:lane:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> Congratz superm    All the very very very best
> 
> Team 4 appears to be the fastest! No news at all from my end! Dead silence basically...All I know is that I have a CO from team 2!


Thanks VVV - you will get it very soon. Today's day is also not over! Hope for the best - best of luck! You may try calling if do not hear soon!



nomita said:


> Congratulations Superm..


Thanks Nomita.. !


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks VVV - you will get it very soon. Today's day is also not over! Hope for the best - best of luck! You may try calling if do not hear soon!
> 
> superm, what plans for celebrations? Enjoy!!!! :clap2::clap2:lane:lane:
> 
> Btw, my docs status have changed to "received" as at 24/02/2013 (yesterday). Perhaps, a system glitch or perhaps they have checked them. No idea.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

CO assigned today.

Team 34 Brisbane, Nikki


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

CO assigned today.

Team 34 Brisbane, Nikki


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> ...


so happy for you superm... congrats


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> so happy for you superm... congrats


thanks man


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> CO assigned today.
> 
> Team 34 Brisbane, Nikki


Congrats Slagozzz! Wish u get ur grant very soon!


----------



## medso (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey superm, congrats buddy... 
I have a question on form 80. Should this be filled for each applicant or for e.g in my case fill for me and give my spouse details in the part B section of the form. thx in advance
BTW did you front load your form 80?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> ...


Congratulations Super!!!!!!!!!!! Great to have the GRANT finally!!!!

Really happy for you!!!


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

I lodged an application on 2nd Feb. Co asked me for medicals and PCC. I replied with form 1022 (changes in circumstances) he replied no need. He needs at this stage only pcc and medicals. His/Her initials are AA.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

medso said:


> Hey superm, congrats buddy...
> I have a question on form 80. Should this be filled for each applicant or for e.g in my case fill for me and give my spouse details in the part B section of the form. thx in advance
> BTW did you front load your form 80?


yes - for both.
I frontloaded this. I suggest u do so 2.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations Super!!!!!!!!!!! Great to have the GRANT finally!!!!
> 
> Really happy for you!!!


Thanks mate.. hope u join the club soon!


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> ...


Hey Superm congrats man..have a blast.. 

Arrange for a party


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Congrats Slagozzz! Wish u get ur grant very soon!


Thnak you ils.......

What is your status?........


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Hey Superm congrats man..have a blast..
> 
> Arrange for a party


Hi rkarthik, Haven't you heard from a CO? Do you know which team your CO is from?


----------



## medso (Jan 7, 2013)

Folks just recieved a email from CO (Adel Team 2, Initials MD) requesting for documents.
below is one of them.

Passport Photos
Please provide passport photographs of each applicant.
For electronic copies of passport photographs, please provide one passport photograph for each
applicant and ensure the file name of the photograph includes the full name of the applicant.

Question: Should this be the passport photograph page scanned or just a passport sized photograph scanned with name on it. Quick reply highly appreciated.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

medso said:


> Folks just recieved a email from CO (Adel Team 2, Initials MD) requesting for documents.
> below is one of them.
> 
> Passport Photos
> ...


I uploaded the photograph scanned (not the page). I have not heard from a CO, so not sure if it was ok. Btw, when did you apply? Good Luck!


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks mate.. hope u join the club soon!


Hi, Is she K S from team 4 ? I am getting now response from her and was thinking of calling her directly. So she is alive and active ?


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

medso said:


> Folks just recieved a email from CO (Adel Team 2, Initials MD) requesting for documents.
> below is one of them.
> 
> Passport Photos
> ...


Hi medso,

It is passport sized photograph and name the file as name of the applicant


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

medso said:


> Folks just recieved a email from CO (Adel Team 2, Initials MD) requesting for documents.
> below is one of them.
> 
> Passport Photos
> ...


It should be a passport size photograph colour scanned and full name on it.


----------



## medso (Jan 7, 2013)

superm said:


> yes - for both.
> I frontloaded this. I suggest u do so 2.



Thanks Superm. Just received an email from CO. has asked some overseas documents. Did not ask for form 80 though. I applied on 18th Dec, 189 with 65 pts.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> It should be a passport size photograph colour scanned and full name on it.


Hi Slagozzz: Did ur medical get finalized? If yes, how did u come to know? Thanks


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi rkarthik, Haven't you heard from a CO? Do you know which team your CO is from?


Nope, have not got any communication from CO so far..

When i called DIAC last week they told me that CO was allocated on Feb 14.

I have submitted all documents, and my medicals is finalized as per mail from health strategies (have not uploaded Form 80).

All the best dude, you should be getting your grant soon..

Do you guys have any idea as to how we will know if external verification or employment verification is initiated?

@ Superm - is your visa application page updated? or is it the same?


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> ...


 
Congrat's superm.....


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey everyone! We finally got our grant today!!! Yayyyyy! Thank you all for your support! 
Congrats to all who have got their grants and assigned COs today and best of luck to all who are wating...


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

sam18 said:


> Just had a talk with DIAC. Finally got the new CO (Adelaide team 4, Catherine). Has someone got the same CO?


Him Sam,


In you timeline, I can see you lodged your application on 19 Nov. Why it takes almost 14 weeks to get CO


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

SERPIN said:


> Hey everyone! We finally got our grant today!!! Yayyyyy! Thank you all for your support!
> Congrats to all who have got their grants and assigned COs today and best of luck to all who are wating...


Hi,

Congrats. Could you please specify the time when you received the Grant email? Whats the status in evisa?

Sim


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

Guys December 4th week applicants are getting a CO assigned now, I believe there wont be more applications lodged around christmas time. The immig' should be finishing these files in no time . I'm hoping to get a CO by the end of this week or in the first week of march. 
Crossed fingers. :rolleyes2: :clock:


----------



## Fonz (Oct 14, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Nope, have not got any communication from CO so far..
> 
> When i called DIAC last week they told me that CO was allocated on Feb 14.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

How do we check if the meds are finalized?
Can you give a link please?


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

I applied on 13th Feb, still waiting CO.


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

nugstrocity said:


> just as an update for all you wonderful folks.
> A CO officer mailed me on Feb 18th asking for some documents and Form 1221.
> She wants a letter from my employer stating job responsibilities! I thought ACS did all that. Anyways I am collecting all the documents to send again.
> I had applied on dec 15th.
> Have fun people!


Hello Mate,

what is your occupation? I've also applied in same time. Could you please put your signature


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Hi Slagozzz: Did ur medical get finalized? If yes, how did u come to know? Thanks


In CO's email I came to know that my medical has not finalized yet. He will let me know when it is finalized. I have front-loaded all the documents including form 80, form 1221 except my wife's IELTS. CO asked for only my wife's IELTS.

I have mailed to health department to know my medical status but they did not reply me any informative answer except to contact with my CO.


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

I have my CO assigned for 20 days. She never responded to emails. So today I called the Adelaide Team. And the operator asked me keep on waiting for the response. Waiting for loong time now...


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

Fonz said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> How do we check if the meds are finalized?
> Can you give a link please?


I had sent a mail around the last week of January to the below ID. At that time some people got reply saying its finalized, while some got replies saying that they cannot share the status, and that has to be known from CO. From what I assume, its that those who got it finalized will get the status of the same, while others get a mail asking to refer to CO or some other status.

[email protected] ;I had mentioned my passport number / TRN Number / DOB (had given the details of my spouse also)

However I am not sure if this is the state currently, as I have not seen people getting to know the status of the medicals off late.

Also after I finished my medicals, I called the hospital and asked them if they had uploaded my results and what is the grade of the same. I was told that my grade was 'A'. My medicals link disappeared after a week of doing the same


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

sam18 said:


> Just had a talk with DIAC. Finally got the new CO (Adelaide team 4, Catherine). Has someone got the same CO?


Congrats for new CO. Wish u'll get the golden mail soon.!!!


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> ...


Congrats! :clap2::clap2:

You are probably first offshore applicant in this thread (applied in Dec) got the grant.

Congratulations again and pray for all of us.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> ...


Woooooooooooooooooooow.. 
Congrats mate!!!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
lane:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks mate.. hope u join the club soon!


Yup! thank you for the wishes!!


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> ...


:rockon::rockon::rockon::first:arty::hug: happy for you bro , thats a speedy speedy grant. No hassels from the CO . COngratulation superm.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> In CO's email I came to know that my medical has not finalized yet. He will let me know when it is finalized. I have front-loaded all the documents including form 80, form 1221 except my wife's IELTS. CO asked for only my wife's IELTS.
> 
> I have mailed to health department to know my medical status but they did not reply me any informative answer except to contact with my CO.


Wish u get ur medical finalized soon!


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> CO assigned today.
> 
> Team 34 Brisbane, Nikki


Congratulations man for having CO


----------



## kalpsjuly18 (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats Superm & SERPIN ...:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Nice to see Grants on Monday morning ... Thanks for free'ing up the COs...

All the best for the remaining Dec applicants for speedy grant and CO allocation.

Guys, Please update us if you get CO 

Fwmonger - 23 dec
Parul kaushik - 25 dec
Vn143 - 28 Dec
Sunnybal - 29 dec
Nomita - 30 dec


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> Congrats! :clap2::clap2:
> 
> You are probably first offshore applicant in this thread (applied in Dec) got the grant.
> 
> Congratulations again and pray for all of us.


There is one more person from offshore who applied on Dec 17 and got grant.. And if you are referring Dec applicants, then yes many have got their grants..

By the way why don't you do your medicals in the mean time..are you waiting for your CO for the same? If your in no hurry to travel soon, then its ok. Otherwise its better to do your medicals as soon as possible..As in case it is referred, it might take around 2 months..


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> I have my CO assigned for 20 days. She never responded to emails. So today I called the Adelaide Team. And the operator asked me keep on waiting for the response. Waiting for loong time now...


20 days is already a long wait , the operator sure doesnt know what this waiting is like. But if you have had a CO assigned , dont you have his/her's number ? if you do , call that number directly and wake her up from procrastination. 

good luck


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

SERPIN said:


> Hey everyone! We finally got our grant today!!! Yayyyyy! Thank you all for your support!
> Congrats to all who have got their grants and assigned COs today and best of luck to all who are wating...


Congrats mate!!!!!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Fonz (Oct 14, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> I had sent a mail around the last week of January to the below ID. At that time some people got reply saying its finalized, while some got replies saying that they cannot share the status, and that has to be known from CO. From what I assume, its that those who got it finalized will get the status of the same, while others get a mail asking to refer to CO or some other status.
> 
> [email protected] ;I had mentioned my passport number / TRN Number / DOB (had given the details of my spouse also)
> 
> ...




Thanks I did mine on 22nd Jan, i am basically not gonna bother with that and wait for CO  she emailed last week about non migrant family members thing, i removed them from my application staight away and haven't heard from her since. She did not mention anything else, hope everything is ok.. 

Thanks for the reply anyway


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

SERPIN said:


> Hey everyone! We finally got our grant today!!! Yayyyyy! Thank you all for your support!
> Congrats to all who have got their grants and assigned COs today and best of luck to all who are wating...


Congrats !! :clap2::clap2:

Now is the time to take preparation for lane::


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> ...


Congratulations buddy... Enjoy!!!


----------



## perfecto88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mine's a 189 independent visa application. Lodged + Ack'ed on 25th Dec 2012. Got my CO assigned today from Adelaide team 6.

Wish me good luck


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

SERPIN said:


> Hey everyone! We finally got our grant today!!! Yayyyyy! Thank you all for your support!
> Congrats to all who have got their grants and assigned COs today and best of luck to all who are wating...


Congratulations on your grant. Wish you the very best in your new beginning....


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> ...



Congrats Superm.......:clap2:lane::clap2:

I too called up DIac few mins back they said CO has been allotted to my case but he was not sure abt wat date....
My CO is from Team 2 Adelaide.. with initials OJ......


has neone the same CO ???????? Now the real wait begins..


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> Him Sam,
> 
> 
> In you timeline, I can see you lodged your application on 19 Nov. Why it takes almost 14 weeks to get CO


 Hi, I had a CO since 12 Dec, who never replied back after sending her the last required documents on 7 jan. So, I decided to call DIAC and ask them the status. I made at least 3-4 calls since 1 feb. On 12 feb I came to know from DIAC that I will be getting a new CO. That's why I got a new CO.


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

perfecto88 said:


> Mine's a 189 independent visa application. Lodged + Ack'ed on 25th Dec 2012. Got my CO assigned today from Adelaide team 6.
> 
> Wish me good luck


Congrats perfecto88..


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Congrats for new CO. Wish u'll get the golden mail soon.!!!



Thanks. Hope MS is back to work and send you the golden mail soon.


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

perfecto88 said:


> Mine's a 189 independent visa application. Lodged + Ack'ed on 25th Dec 2012. Got my CO assigned today from Adelaide team 6.
> 
> Wish me good luck


Hi
I think ,CO will be assigned this week. I applied on 28 Dec.
Fingers Crossed.

Pl. Share if anyone applied after 21 Dec and CO Allocation is pending.


----------



## moment (Nov 29, 2012)

Guys, I need some help !!!!
I Applied for my application on 4th Dec through an agent and no sign for CO yet.
I called my agent again this morning and she asked me to be patient.

I am getting more worried about this process !!!

Please advise me.

Do I need to call DIAC directly ?? Is it acceptable for DIAC to call though I have an agent ?? When is the perfect time to call ?? what is the number to call ?? and what the information they will ask me to tell when they answer???

Thank you in advance


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

COngrats parul..


----------



## kalpsjuly18 (Aug 27, 2012)

Super !!! Congrats and All the best Perfectto88 and Parul


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

rkarthik1986 said:


> By the way why don't you do your medicals in the mean time..are you waiting for your CO for the same? If your in no hurry to travel soon, then its ok. Otherwise its better to do your medicals as soon as possible..As in case it is referred, it might take around 2 months..


Hi, basically we are expecting a baby in next 2 months  and would like to do the medical test after born the baby.

By this time I suppose to have a CO as I found my documents status changed to received today but the CO has not contact with me yet. Do anybody have any idea what should do in this circumstances about medical and notify DIAC/CO about this.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

moment said:


> Guys, I need some help !!!!
> I Applied for my application on 4th Dec through an agent and no sign for CO yet.
> I called my agent again this morning and she asked me to be patient.
> 
> ...


Hi Moment, if you applied on the 4th of Dec, you would certainly be having a CO by now. Yes, you can call DIAC directly. You can give your TRN to the operator and they will tell you the info. All the best!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> Hi, basically we are expecting a baby in next 2 months  and would like to do the medical test after born the baby.
> 
> By this time I suppose to have a CO as I found my documents status changed to received today but the CO has not contact with me yet. Do anybody have any idea what should do in this circumstances about medical and notify DIAC/CO about this.


If you have not done medicals, the CO will contact you and request for it. You can mention it at that time. I think there is a form for changes in circumstances (1022 I think) and the CO will advice you about what you need to do.

All the best!


----------



## srikarasu (Jan 10, 2013)

Most of my documents have been changed to status 'Received' barring Skill Assesment/ IELTS still in 'Required State' and Medicals are in 'Recommended' state.....
For medicals, I called DIAC couple of weeks back and they said they received it...

What should i do? suggestions?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Fonz said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> How do we check if the meds are finalized?
> Can you give a link please?


check this for details of the same - <Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

SERPIN said:


> Hey everyone! We finally got our grant today!!! Yayyyyy! Thank you all for your support!
> Congrats to all who have got their grants and assigned COs today and best of luck to all who are wating...


Congratz SERPIN :clap2::clap2::clap2: Sorry, just saw this message. All the best for the move lane:lane:

Btw, which team was your CO from?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Hi, Is she K S from team 4 ? I am getting now response from her and was thinking of calling her directly. So she is alive and active ?


she has just written first name.
if you got response - then that great - she must be on it! best of luck!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Nope, have not got any communication from CO so far..
> 
> When i called DIAC last week they told me that CO was allocated on Feb 14.
> 
> ...


yeah.. says finalized.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> Congratz SERPIN :clap2::clap2::clap2: Sorry, just saw this message. All the best for the move lane:lane:
> 
> Btw, which team was your CO from?


Congrats SERPIN.. Same pinch!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi guys, please help with this question?

Some of my docs have changed to received. A few (Education qualifications, transcripts, health evidence) etc still show "required". Do I need to re-attach these transcripts/certificates etc? 

In addition, I mailed the healthstrategies and got that standard reply (they did not give me the status). When I called the hospital they sd the medicals were uploaded long time back.

So, if the CO cannot see any of the docs, they should be contacting me right? I am beginning to get worried.


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi All 
Just Checked mail from Team 4, I have been assigned a CO...........Just sent him all the documents mails on email. 

I have also front laoded all the documents on my eVisa page....I dont know what happned, why they are requesting on mail.


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi guys, please help with tis question?
> 
> Some of my docs have changed to received. A few (Education qualifications, transcripts, health evidence) etc still show "required". Do I need to re-attach these transcripts/certificates etc?
> 
> ...


Don't worry, same is the case for me. Some of the docs are received, while some are Recommended. I dont think this matters.

By the way the status of the docs changed to Received on Feb 10, which was on a Sunday..I dont think we need to upload them again..

Regarding your medicals, may be you can try to call the Hospital and check with them if they can share the result or the grade..


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks rkarthik for your advice. Well, I called the hospital, they are saying medicals were uploaded and that there were no issues. So, I am guessing it's ok. Not sure...but if not the CO should let me know right? I have uploaded everything except for Form 80. However, no correspondance from CO at all. My doc status has changed only yesterday (which is also a Sunday). It will be two weeks since CO allocation for the coming Thursday. I will call DIAC then.

Good Luck to you...hoping you will get a speedy grant!


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

I havent done my medicals but medical link has been disappeared  any idea ? 

CO has requested other things like bank statement , form 80 , form 1221 and CV 
but she has not requested for Medicals or PCC


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> I havent done my medicals but medical link has been disappeared any idea ?
> 
> CO has requested other things like bank statement , form 80 , form 1221 and CV
> but she has not requested for Medicals or PCC


You can send the docs he/she has requested....and then ask about medicals/PCC...The CO will advice you on this.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

VVV said:


> You can send the docs he/she has requested....and then ask about medicals/PCC...The CO will advice you on this.


yes .. sorting the requested doc

i was just wondering about this medical link . that is this some system issue .. ?


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

VVV said:


> Thanks rkarthik for your advice. Well, I called the hospital, they are saying medicals were uploaded and that there were no issues. So, I am guessing it's ok. Not sure...but if not the CO should let me know right? I have uploaded everything except for Form 80. However, no correspondance from CO at all. My doc status has changed only yesterday (which is also a Sunday). It will be two weeks since CO allocation for the coming Thursday. I will call DIAC then.
> 
> Good Luck to you...hoping you will get a speedy grant!


Thanks dude, wish you a speedy grant as well..

I think knowing that the grant will be delayed is far better than this wait. The wait is killing me 

When I called DIAC last week, they told me that CO will contact within 10 days. So may be ill wait till next weekend if there is no progress. I hope it doesn't get to this stage..


----------



## medso (Jan 7, 2013)

nomita said:


> Hi medso,
> 
> It is passport sized photograph and name the file as name of the applicant


Thanks guys for the quick reply. Arranging for all the documents. Only pending is US bank statement as its for 2009-2010. I have requested for it, so wil get an email within 24 hrs. Will upload and free up the CO soon.


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Hi All
> Just Checked mail from Team 4, I have been assigned a CO...........Just sent him all the documents mails on email.
> 
> I have also front laoded all the documents on my eVisa page....I dont know what happned, why they are requesting on mail.


YAY! congratulation , i applied on the 31st now i see my file inching close to be assigned to a CO. dont worry about CO asking for documents again , previously CO's have been asking applicants to submit documents though the docs have been frontend uploaded. it could simply be a system glitch.

i wish you a speedy grant . good luck bro.


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats. Could you please specify the time when you received the Grant email? Whats the status in evisa?
> 
> Sim


Hi Sim_bangalore,
Thanks a alot!
I don't know the exact time of the grant e-mail, my agent must have recieved it and there's still no news from her yet 
I logged on to the e-visa system this morning and the status says "Finalised" and I can see the grant letter attached to the application and all the links besides the docs are gone.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> ...


Congrats Superm


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

vn143 said:


> Hi All
> Just Checked mail from Team 4, I have been assigned a CO...........Just sent him all the documents mails on email.
> 
> I have also front laoded all the documents on my eVisa page....I dont know what happned, why they are requesting on mail.


Could be a system glitch. Can you share your CO initials?


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

superm said:


> check this for details of the same - <Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place.


Congrats on your grant mate ....when did you get assigned a CO?

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

VVV said:


> Congratz SERPIN :clap2::clap2::clap2: Sorry, just saw this message. All the best for the move lane:lane:
> 
> Btw, which team was your CO from?


Thanks a lot VVV,
My CO was from Team 7 with initials SM.
My hubby and I are very excited about our move  
We're booking our tickets today for April 20!
I'm sure you'll be getting your grant very very soon 
Best of luck!


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

Shuba said:


> Could be a system glitch. Can you share your CO initials?


Hi
Team 4, LW


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi All
Just to inform that I have been assigned a CO today, I applied on 28 Dec 2012.
Hope all Jan 2013 applicant will have a CO soon.


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Hi All
> Just to inform that I have been assigned a CO today, I applied on 28 Dec 2012.
> Hope all Jan 2013 applicant will have a CO soon.


Is your application 189 or 190


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

zqureshi said:


> I lodged an application on 2nd Feb. Co asked me for medicals and PCC. I replied with form 1022 (changes in circumstances) he replied no need. He needs at this stage only pcc and medicals. His/Her initials are AA.


Thats great. When did they request for doc?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Hi All
> Just to inform that I have been assigned a CO today, I applied on 28 Dec 2012.
> Hope all Jan 2013 applicant will have a CO soon.


Great news. For you and all that are in the queue behind u.

At this rate we could be in Jan earlier than we thought. later this week or next week.


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Is your application 189 or 190



Hi Abdul
I applied in 189.


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> ...


wowwwww.....congratsssss SUPERM !!!!

So GREATTTTTTTTTTTTT

I am happy for you 

I havent got email from CO ... I have just submitted my PCC, Bank balanced and Evidence of E-Health...and waitinggg......


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Hi Abdul
> I applied in 189.


Thanks for sharing gr8 news, hope we see more actions on Jan 2013 applications maybe by couple of weeks


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Thanks for sharing gr8 news, hope we see more actions on Jan 2013 applications maybe by couple of weeks


Not in a couple of weeks, but in a couple of days....


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> ...


Congratulations superm!

Had you uploaded your photographs as well?


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

tenten said:


> Not in a couple of weeks, but in a couple of days....


Possible, but I think Dec 2012 applicants needs to free up CO for this to happen


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

SERPIN said:


> Hey everyone! We finally got our grant today!!! Yayyyyy! Thank you all for your support!
> Congrats to all who have got their grants and assigned COs today and best of luck to all who are wating...


Congratulations SERPIN!!! Wait is over, Glad you made it finally!!!!

Took me a while to find out your post man.


Congrats again to SuperM and SERPIN:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## cjking (Feb 23, 2013)

vn143 said:


> Hi Abdul
> I applied in 189.



Did you apply onshore? Can't believe DIAC gets so efficient.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> CO assigned today.
> 
> Team 34 Brisbane, Nikki


Congrats Slagozz and best of luck!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Possible, but I think Dec 2012 applicants needs to free up CO for this to happen


Used to think the same way, but noticed from CO allocation trends that CO allocation is a daily activity at DIAC. What probably happens is once a week - applicants are assigned to teams (yes team allocation happens before CO allocation) - then daily they allocate new cases to COs depending on their workload. Also remember that the CO may have plenty of files - but not much work - e.g if she is waiting for referred meds. Co will get new cases even if old ones are not yet closed because she needs to do work daily.


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi All
Any feedback for Team 4?


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Hi All
> Any feedback for Team 4?


i have got a CO from Team 4 as well 

so far she has only asked few documents


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you soooo much everyone! 
Congratulations SUPERM and good luck with your move!
I guess we're the lucky ones today


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

tenten said:


> Used to think the same way, but noticed from CO allocation trends that CO allocation is a daily activity at DIAC. What probably happens is once a week - applicants are assigned to teams (yes team allocation happens before CO allocation) - then daily they allocate new cases to COs depending on their workload. Also remember that the CO may have plenty of files - but not much work - e.g if she is waiting for referred meds. Co will get new cases even if old ones are not yet closed because she needs to do work daily.


Correct I agree with you but there are few cases from Dec 2012 still no communication from CO 

Anyhow fast processing from DIAC giving more excitement


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> Congrats! :clap2::clap2:
> 
> You are probably first offshore applicant in this thread (applied in Dec) got the grant.
> 
> Congratulations again and pray for all of us.



Hey Superm... Congrats buddy... I thought you got CO.. grant Letter... waooooooooo


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Correct I agree with you but there are few cases from Dec 2012 still no communication from CO
> 
> Anyhow fast processing from DIAC giving more excitement


No communication from CO for cases in December - yes. I bet you If any of those before 17 Dec (10 weeks ago) were to call DIAC they would hear that CO has already been allocated. One may wait weeks before hearing from CO after allocation, more so if all the docs that CO needs to make a decision are already submitted. So what may seem like applicants without CO, are actually applicants waiting for grant - any many of them never get to know date of CO allocation.


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi All,

I have applied for subclass 190 visa and mine is stcuk with MOC ,any idea when i'll get my visa?

Thanks,
Sarank


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Congrats to all the guys who have received the golden mail was unable to check the forum as was on long vacation. 
Just wanted to update that I have received a CO (initials AA from Team 34 Brisbane)
and have asked for some documents.

Just want to know how is he in giving grants


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Congratz SERPIN :clap2::clap2::clap2: Sorry, just saw this message. All the best for the move lane:lane:
> 
> Btw, which team was your CO from?




Congo SERPIN:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi guys, please help with this question?
> 
> Some of my docs have changed to received. A few (Education qualifications, transcripts, health evidence) etc still show "required". Do I need to re-attach these transcripts/certificates etc?
> 
> ...


Yes VVV... Do not worry.. CO will get in touch if he needs something.. Or you might get your grant straight away


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Sarank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for subclass 190 visa and mine is stcuk with MOC ,any idea when i'll get my visa?
> 
> ...


Difficult to say, if your meds are referred it may take 4 months from the date of referral.


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

zqureshi said:


> I lodged an application on 2nd Feb. Co asked me for medicals and PCC. I replied with form 1022 (changes in circumstances) he replied no need. He needs at this stage only pcc and medicals. His/Her initials are AA.


Really great. Hope urs is 189 too.. Being the jan applicants not allocated CO yet. Your case is giving us lot of hope. Please update the details.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

the_nuke said:


> Congrats on your grant mate ....when did you get assigned a CO?
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


Thanks Nuke.. No idea about when CO was assigned I guess somewhere around your time.



ashish.kundan said:


> Congrats Superm


Thanks.



Mimilim said:


> wowwwww.....congratsssss SUPERM !!!!
> 
> So GREATTTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot  you would join the club soon mate.. best of luck!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey Superm... Congrats buddy... I thought you got CO.. grant Letter... waooooooooo
> 
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Thanks man... yup, finally there!


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Its my mum-inlaw's that has got referred on 17th Jan .. Still Waiting


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> i have got a CO from Team 4 as well
> 
> so far she has only asked few documents


Hi fmasaud
What is the intials of your case officer.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

fwmonger said:


> Congratulations superm!
> 
> Had you uploaded your photographs as well?


thanks.
Yes - I did for me and spouse both.
Basically I uploaded everything I had - including form 80; except form 1221!


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sarank said:


> Its my mum-inlaw's that has got referred on 17th Jan .. Still Waiting


Don't worry, all the departments have sped up their respective processes. To help you more with the dates, there's a different thread saying something like " medicals referred". Keep following that thread for all the latest updates.
I've heard they're working on the November applications.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

nagarjuna726 said:


> Don't worry, all the departments have sped up their respective processes. To help you more with the dates, there's a different thread saying something like " medicals referred". Keep following that thread for all the latest updates.
> I've heard they're working on the November applications.


Are you indeed saying GH / MOC are working faster than before? How fast.

Last time there seemed to be no progress at all on referred medicals, so any movement is progress I guess.


----------



## SERPIN (Nov 19, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi guys, please help with this question?
> 
> Some of my docs have changed to received. A few (Education qualifications, transcripts, health evidence) etc still show "required". Do I need to re-attach these transcripts/certificates etc?
> 
> ...


Hi VVV,
None of my docs status changed until it got finalized but your CO might be working on your app and maybe updated the doc's status. If they don't see the docs, they'll definitely ask for them, don't worry. Just give DIAC a call once more and learn about the status of your application. BTW Don't you know your CO's name and phone number?
I wasn't contacted by a CO until I gave them a call. The call center lady wasn't able to find my app. and we got so worried. Then the same day one of the doc status changed and 2 days later I was contacted by my CO by mail for docs. I think you should call them and wake them up


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

I know.. Everything went very fast but this is holding on nerves.. God Knows when we gonna get it


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

SERPIN said:


> Hi VVV,
> None of my docs status changed until it got finalized but your CO might be working on your app and maybe updated the doc's status. If they don't see the docs, they'll definitely ask for them, don't worry. Just give DIAC a call once more and learn about the status of your application. BTW Don't you know your CO's name and phone number?
> . I think you should call them and wake them up


Hi, I want to call my CO directly. I called the adilaide center but the operator refused to connect to the co saying I need more patience.

How we get the direct number?

As I see from the mail from CO,
Contacting GSM Adelaide,
+61 1300 364 613

Kxx Sxx
00002316
GSM Case Officer - Team 4
Team 04
GSM Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Telephone 131 881 (how to call this number from Outside?)


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

I guess this thread is gonna explode come March 04 with all kinds of updates tricking in for January applications 
Good luck to all of you. Time for this thread to rise on the charts now.


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> I guess this thread is gonna explode come March 04 with all kinds of updates tricking in for January applications
> Good luck to all of you. Time for this thread to rise on the charts now.


 Hope so!!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

lane:


SERPIN said:


> Hi VVV,
> None of my docs status changed until it got finalized but your CO might be working on your app and maybe updated the doc's status. If they don't see the docs, they'll definitely ask for them, don't worry. Just give DIAC a call once more and learn about the status of your application. BTW Don't you know your CO's name and phone number?
> I wasn't contacted by a CO until I gave them a call. The call center lady wasn't able to find my app. and we got so worried. Then the same day one of the doc status changed and 2 days later I was contacted by my CO by mail for docs. I think you should call them and wake them up


Hi SERPIN, Thank you so much for the advice. I called DIAC last week and that's how I found out I had a CO... They only mentioned the team number (2) and nothing else. I have not had any communication from a CO, so I don't even know who the CO is. Yes, I will wait a few more days and call DIAC again. They told me I have a CO since 14th Feb, which means two weeks for this coming Thursday. I will call again and ask if I don't receive anything by then.

Thanks so much! Hope the waiting ends soon...

All the best for your move


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

LaFleur said:


> Hope so!!


Hi
Early Jan applicants will get CO allocated first week of March.


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

tenten said:


> Are you indeed saying GH / MOC are working faster than before? How fast.
> 
> Last time there seemed to be no progress at all on referred medicals, so any movement is progress I guess.


Yup , I meant it in the same sense. Lets hope GH gets serious with the pending files and works faster.


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> I guess this thread is gonna explode come March 04 with all kinds of updates tricking in for January applications
> Good luck to all of you. Time for this thread to rise on the charts now.


Can't wait for that day to come.


----------



## vajahat (Feb 11, 2013)

superm said:


> thanks.
> Yes - I did for me and spouse both.
> Basically I uploaded everything I had - including form 80; except form 1221!


congrats superm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kalpsjuly18 (Aug 27, 2012)

nagarjuna726 said:


> Can't wait for that day to come.


You can call DIAC tomorrow and check if CO has been allocated for you... 

If you get CO then we can assume all Dec applicants got CO ... and now its Jan applicants turn to start expecting CO for them .......


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

Status for most of the documents for me and my partner has changed to received. A CO, it might be!!


----------



## ramesh_s (Dec 24, 2012)

Guys,

Applied on Feb 1st week. Still no update from CO. Any idea how much time its goanna take for us to get the CO assigned?

Thanks


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

in the 4th week since applied for 190 visa... expecting a CO by next week !!


----------



## Maheshb (Nov 4, 2012)

*e-visa*

Seems like e-visa system down. anyone try to log-in ??
I received following message

This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

vajahat said:


> congrats superm!!!!!!!!!


Thanks..


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

You will get CO before the end of next week.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Maheshb said:


> Seems like e-visa system down. anyone try to log-in ??
> I received following message
> 
> This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


Just logged in with no problems check the link you are using. try this one:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations superm!!!

I have emailed the requested docs on 23-Feb, lets see what will happen.

Wish me good luck!!!


----------



## Maheshb (Nov 4, 2012)

tenten said:


> Just logged in with no problems check the link you are using. try this one:
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


The link given by my agent is;

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

there you dont need password

but the link you given need a password 

I only have TRN number received from agent


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

I submitted on 13/2 but no sign of CO .


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Maheshb said:


> The link given by my agent is;
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> ...


I see. One more reason why I am happy I did this without an agent.


----------



## Maheshb (Nov 4, 2012)

tenten said:


> I see. One more reason why I am happy I did this without an agent.




:boxing:


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

Maheshb said:


> The link given by my agent is;
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> ...


As far as m aware the link provided by ur agent s for old system of 175 application (the process b4 skillselect). Whenever will provide ur dtails it will always show error for new applications.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

tenten said:


> I see. One more reason why I am happy I did this without an agent.


Yes u should be.


----------



## Maheshb (Nov 4, 2012)

kinjalz said:


> As far as m aware the link provided by ur agent s for old system of 175 application (the process b4 skillselect). Whenever will provide ur dtails it will always show error for new applications.



Time to call them


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

Maheshb said:


> Time to call them


Better call diac. They provide specific and correct informstion compare to agents. My experience with the agent says so.. .....


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

ramesh_s said:


> Guys,
> 
> Applied on Feb 1st week. Still no update from CO. Any idea how much time its goanna take for us to get the CO assigned?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
As per the current statistics, the prediction says by April. But lets c how many of us getting before that...i too waiting!!!


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

Maheshb said:


> Time to call them


Also please share the information with me. I've been trying to see the progress of my file since the day i applied, and i see the same "service temporarily not available" . i've applied through my agent and I only have a TRN number. I really want the link that works,just to be able to see the progress of my file.


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

Let this week be the shower of grants for all dec applicants!!!


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Can I join?

Here's my timeline

Skills Assessment: Registered Nurse 30/11/2012
IELTS: L-8.0,R-8.0,W-8.0,S-8.0 1/12/12
EOI: 15/12/12
Invited: 17/12/12
GSM 189: 2/2/13
Acknowledgement: 2/2/13
All documents including PCC: 2/2/13
Medicals: 7/2/12

CO:__________


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

HannahSibson said:


> Let this week be the shower of grants for all dec applicants!!!



Hi Hannah
Hope all december applicants will get their grant soon.


----------



## shahri (Feb 25, 2013)

*Dec Applicant (CO assigned)*

EoI Recived: Dec 17,
Application Lodged: Dec 18
CO Assigned: Feb 25

I am 26 years old, married with one son.
My parents are no more, My 2 sisters are married whoel 3rd one is 38 years old lives with me an dnow a days studying in University.
I also included her in my appllication.
CO is aksing to prove I pay for her all expenses. 
We in paksitan do all expenses by cash.I can prove she has same residential ddress as me, what else can be done?
Regards,


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

shahri said:


> EoI Recived: Dec 17,
> Application Lodged: Dec 18
> CO Assigned: Feb 25
> 
> ...


Difficult one. Do you have receipts for her tuition in your name? Receipts for cash transfer to her? That might be a start. If you can prove she stays with you and least that should mean you provide for her food and shelter. What you need to prove are other expenses like her University education.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Mani2k said:


> Congratulations superm!!!
> 
> I have emailed the requested docs on 23-Feb, lets see what will happen.
> 
> Wish me good luck!!!


Thx.. gud luck


----------



## ramesh_s (Dec 24, 2012)

HannahSibson said:


> Hi,
> As per the current statistics, the prediction says by April. But lets c how many of us getting before that...i too waiting!!!


Thanks for the update. Are you done with your Meds and PCC?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> lane:
> 
> Hi SERPIN, Thank you so much for the advice. I called DIAC last week and that's how I found out I had a CO... They only mentioned the team number (2) and nothing else. I have not had any communication from a CO, so I don't even know who the CO is. Yes, I will wait a few more days and call DIAC again. They told me I have a CO since 14th Feb, which means two weeks for this coming Thursday. I will call again and ask if I don't receive anything by then.
> 
> ...


hey do you think you would need to call DIAC ? I do not think so... Your grant is already on the way...


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Maheshb said:


> :boxing:


your agent won't give u a password. I tried a lot but failed.:boxing:


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

ramesh_s said:


> Thanks for the update. Are you done with your Meds and PCC?


Nope med is pending. Planning to do once after the co requests..


----------



## exxpat (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Sister's Inclusion in Visa App*



shahri said:


> EoI Recived: Dec 17,
> Application Lodged: Dec 18
> CO Assigned: Feb 25
> 
> ...


Dear Shahri,

I think you can do the following:

1- Show the evidence that she is living with you for the last X number of years

2- Show that she is un-married. Her current NIC can prove that and you can get it notarized without any issues.

3- Get all her university/college degrees notarized to-date.

4- Go to her current university and the previous one (whichever uni/college she has been to), and get a letter stating that since her admission here, Mr Shahri (your full name, NIC number etc) has been her sole financial supporter and relative since the date of her parents death.

5- Also, it would be great to get a letter for her stating that her last/current degree is entirely taught in english.

6- And if possible, (since you have been paying her fees), you must have withdrawn money from your account to pay her fees - get a bank statement and highlight that.

7- If option 6 doesnt work, go to university finance department and get a copy of all her fee payments - Write a letter to principal requesting him to issue you a letter saying something like "The attached fee slips have been paid in cash by Mr Shahri for her sister......"

I am sure something on above lines will be enough to make your CO at least think sympathetically.

All the best, God bless you.


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

No news yet..? Did anyone got CO or grant ?


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

I too just received a sealed envelope from Medibank stating DO NOT OPEN, PLEASE SEND TO DIAC. But I haven't been assigned a CO. What do I do?


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

berny1999 said:


> I too just received a sealed envelope from Medibank stating DO NOT OPEN, PLEASE SEND TO DIAC. But I haven't been assigned a CO. What do I do?


If you've done your medicals at any of the Medibank centers in Australia, the results will be available online for the CO. If you call DIAC a few days after you've received your medicals, they will be able to tell you if your results have been linked to your visa application already. 

I was told that mine has been linked already but to hold on to the sealed envelope just in case the CO still needs it.


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

dldmaniac said:


> If you've done your medicals at any of the Medibank centers in Australia, the results will be available online for the CO. If you call DIAC a few days after you've received your medicals, they will be able to tell you if your results have been linked to your visa application already.
> 
> I was told that mine has been linked already but to hold on to the sealed envelope just in case the CO still needs it.


Great info, thanks. 
When DIAC receives the medicals electronically, will the document status change from "Recommended" to "Received"?


----------



## md11276 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Visa Granted this morning*

:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:
Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee , finally the day has come !!!
got my grant my few minutes back .. CO asked me all salary slips , income documents , bank statements , i forwarded them last night around 3AM ... got grant this morning :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:

I wish everyone luck and speedy grant.. My CO is from Adelaide Team 2 Initials LC

Here is my timeline : 

:clap2:Visa 189 , Invite : 17Dec , Applied/Ack 17th Dec , CO : 9th Feb , Grant 26th Feb ::clap2:


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

md11276 said:


> :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:
> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee , finally the day has come !!!
> got my grant my few minutes back .. CO asked me all salary slips , income documents , bank statements , i forwarded them last night around 3AM ... got grant this morning :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## Maheshb (Nov 4, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> your agent won't give u a password. I tried a lot but failed.:boxing:


 It is hard to get update from them.... so password might impossible. Who is your agent ?


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

md11276 said:


> :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:
> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee , finally the day has come !!!
> got my grant my few minutes back .. CO asked me all salary slips , income documents , bank statements , i forwarded them last night around 3AM ... got grant this morning :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> ...


Congratulations md11276 :clap2::clap2:

Did you upload the requested documents onto portal or did you mail them to CO?


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

berny1999 said:


> Great info, thanks.
> When DIAC receives the medicals electronically, will the document status change from "Recommended" to "Received"?


Nope it may not . My med results have already been received by DIAC as per the email from health department to me . However, the status on the evisa website still shows 'Required'


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

md11276 said:


> :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:
> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee , finally the day has come !!!
> got my grant my few minutes back .. CO asked me all salary slips , income documents , bank statements , i forwarded them last night around 3AM ... got grant this morning :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> ...


Congrats man.. you received single attachment - right?


----------



## md11276 (Feb 18, 2013)

Shuba said:


> Congratulations md11276 :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Did you upload the requested documents onto portal or did you mail them to CO?


Hi Shuba
I sent the documents by email .. over around 20MB attachments in 3 separate emails 
CO asked me all the documents about me , wife and kid 

I was really not sure about the documents as its so hard to arrange 12 years of experiences in paperwork ..but didnt really expect such a speedy process 

Thanks to wonderful CO and Specially all the people in this forum ..never felt a need of agent really


----------



## md11276 (Feb 18, 2013)

superm said:


> Congrats man.. you received single attachment - right?


thank Mayte! no wasnt a single attachment , sent all documents in separate emails to CO , all color scans of original documents ,never get them attested


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

md11276 said:


> :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:
> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee , finally the day has come !!!
> got my grant my few minutes back .. CO asked me all salary slips , income documents , bank statements , i forwarded them last night around 3AM ... got grant this morning :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> ...


Congrats md11276.. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

Congart's !!!!!!


----------



## md11276 (Feb 18, 2013)

nomita said:


> Congrats md11276.. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks nomita


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

md11276 said:


> Thanks nomita


Did your CO did the job Verification? What is your ANZSCO Code?


----------



## md11276 (Feb 18, 2013)

nomita said:


> Did your CO did the job Verification? What is your ANZSCO Code?


i dont think so .. i got the grant within two days after sending all the documents 

ANZCO 261313


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

md11276 said:


> i dont think so .. i got the grant within two days after sending all the documents
> 
> ANZCO 261313


Thanks md11276


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Anyone got CO allocated today? Any progress after 28th December?


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

nomita said:


> Anyone got CO allocated today? Any progress after 28th December?


Hi nomita
Yesterday co asked me for some documents of my wife and my kids. Documents were date of birth proof, ielts,acts result, passport.


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

nagarjuna726 said:


> Also please share the information with me. I've been trying to see the progress of my file since the day i applied, and i see the same "service temporarily not available" . i've applied through my agent and I only have a TRN number. I really want the link that works,just to be able to see the progress of my file.


Hey nagarjuna726,

Here is the link to check via VEVO, but I guess this will work after you have your visa granted.. Please check..

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/evo/firstPartyEnquiryDetails.do

Otherwise if you need to track the progress of your application you will have to use this;

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

Where you need a password for login


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

Congrats superm, md11276 for your GRANTS... :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Maheshb said:


> It is hard to get update from them.... so password might impossible. Who is your agent ?


Sent you a Private msg


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

vn143 said:


> Hi nomita
> Yesterday co asked me for some documents of my wife and my kids. Documents were date of birth proof, ielts,acts result, passport.


Thanks vn143.. Congrats for CO.. You will get your grant soon...All the best..

Have you uploaded the docs?


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

nomita said:


> Thanks vn143.. Congrats for CO.. You will get your grant soon...All the best..
> 
> Have you uploaded the docs?


Hi nomita
I have front loaded all the docs including PC and medical.
I think my co will not able to retrieve them from the portal.

Yesterday, I have sent all the docs on her mail and loaded again on my login.


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Hi nomita
> Yesterday co asked me for some documents of my wife and my kids. Documents were date of birth proof, ielts,acts result, passport.


Wow...its coming closer to my lodging date...


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Pete_sampras said:


> Wow...its coming closer to my lodging date...


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

nomita said:


>


Please update once CO is assigned for your case


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz md11276! All the best for the move


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Pete_sampras said:


> Please update once CO is assigned for your case


Yes i willl update here.. I am just waiting for that email.... :ranger:


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> hey do you think you would need to call DIAC ? I do not think so... Your grant is already on the way...


Well, I lost my patience and called DIAC this morning. I also wanted to find out if they had received my medicals as health strategies replied with that standard answer.

So, the operator said they have received my medicals (did not give the status though). I hope it's ok. I inquired about the CO. She said she had no idea why they have not contacted me or when they would contact me. All she said was I have a CO from team 2 since 14th. So, well what should I do? I am now a bit tensed!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> Well, I lost my patience and called DIAC this morning. I also wanted to find out if they had received my medicals as health strategies replied with that standard answer.
> 
> So, the operator said they have received my medicals (did not give the status though). I hope it's ok. I inquired about the CO. She said she had no idea why they have not contacted me or when they would contact me. All she said was I have a CO from team 2 since 14th. So, well what should I do? I am now a bit tensed!


Almost 2 weeks! Did you try to get either mail address or phone number of CO?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Almost 2 weeks! Did you try to get either mail address or phone number of CO?


I didn't ask for the email or phone number as they did not even disclose the name of the CO, leave alone anything else  She said preliminary checks are going on and that she has no idea when they will contact me or why they are not contacting me!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

VVV said:


> I didn't ask for the email or phone number as they did not even disclose the name of the CO, leave alone anything else  She said preliminary checks are going on and that she has no idea when they will contact me or why they are not contacting me!


I think you must leave it at that now, since you have a CO, dont intrude much they will contact you, or give you grant directly. 

just be patient try to think something else


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congratz md11276! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> I think you must leave it at that now, since you have a CO, dont intrude much they will contact you, or give you grant directly.
> 
> just be patient try to think something else


Thanks for your kind words findraj! Hope your pcc matter is progressing well!


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Friends 

It's been almost two weeks now since we sent the requested documents to the CO by my Agent. yet no news from the CO. Is it necessary to follow up?

I have the mails received from the CO and hence I also have the contact details of the CO. should I give him a call myself and check the progress/delay?

Thanks.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

VVV said:


> Thanks for your kind words findraj! Hope your pcc matter is progressing well!


Yes thank you, I have just reached here and will visit with my wife to the police station..and try to explain my circumstances.

Lets see how it goes


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

inaus said:


> Friends
> 
> It's been almost two weeks now since we sent the requested documents to the CO by my Agent. yet no news from the CO. Is it necessary to follow up?
> 
> ...


I would advise not to check the progress/delay, or atleast not to use those words...rather be nice to the CO and say if he /she needs any further documents..


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

inaus said:


> Friends
> 
> It's been almost two weeks now since we sent the requested documents to the CO by my Agent. yet no news from the CO. Is it necessary to follow up?
> 
> ...


can you please share your team and CO initials?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

inaus said:


> Friends
> 
> It's been almost two weeks now since we sent the requested documents to the CO by my Agent. yet no news from the CO. Is it necessary to follow up?
> 
> ...


For me its 26days since we submitted all the required Documents. :ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

VVV said:


> Thanks for your kind words findraj! Hope your pcc matter is progressing well!


Hi VVV, findraj , Superm,


I have a query...... MY CO sent me a mail asking for acadamic transcript.... i take it as they want me to mail them the copy of my degree , along with the other attachements theres one attachement that says the copy has to be a notarised copy? 
As far as i understand the copy has to be notarised in case the its a translated to enlgish copy whr as my degree is already in english and also my engineering marksheets too.....


please help !!!!! ur suggestions are urgently needed i want to upload the doc as soon as possible ...
apart from this all the docs status is changed to received and this document says requested ......


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey Every1 ,, One of my good friend got his grant today . HURRAY !! :clap2: . He got invited on 17th Dec and applied on 20th Dec . He told me that the CO contacted him yesterday asking him some documents and he uploaded'em today in the morning and got the grant after 2 hours . Awesome Yeah ? He said the CO is from Team 34 Brisbane . So one more CO is free . Good luck everyone for your grant/CO .


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

VVV said:


> Well, I lost my patience and called DIAC this morning. I also wanted to find out if they had received my medicals as health strategies replied with that standard answer.
> 
> So, the operator said they have received my medicals (did not give the status though). I hope it's ok. I inquired about the CO. She said she had no idea why they have not contacted me or when they would contact me. All she said was I have a CO from team 2 since 14th. So, well what should I do? I am now a bit tensed!


Same is my case, I was told I have a CO from February 14.. But till now no communication from CO  Have not called DIAC though..may be ill wait till this weekend..


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Hi VVV, findraj , Superm,
> 
> 
> I have a query...... MY CO sent me a mail asking for acadamic transcript.... i take it as they want me to mail them the copy of my degree , along with the other attachements theres one attachement that says the copy has to be a notarised copy?
> ...


If they have asked you for the transcript, just send the transcript only. They must be having your certificates, which you have already uploaded. Perhaps they can't access the transcript.

I am not sure why it requires to be notarised. However, if the Co is asking for a notarised copy, might as well get it done.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

saurabh.naidu said:


> Hey Every1 ,, One of my good friend got his grant today . HURRAY !! :clap2: . He got invited on 17th Dec and applied on 20th Dec . He told me that the CO contacted him yesterday asking him some documents and he uploaded'em today in the morning and got the grant after 2 hours . Awesome Yeah ? He said the CO is from Team 34 Brisbane . So one more CO is free . Good luck everyone for your grant/CO .


Congratz to your friend! Hope we all see the grants soon


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

VVV said:


> If they have asked you for the transcript, just send the transcript only. They must be having your certificates, which you have already uploaded. Perhaps they can't access the transcript.
> 
> I am not sure why it requires to be notarised. However, if the Co is asking for a notarised copy, might as well get it done.


Acadamic transcript is all the marksheets for my degree ? that is from 1st semester to 8 semester my course for 8th semester for enggineering...
please guide 

CO didnt mention in the mail abt notarisec opy but i think the attached the stadard documents that are sent along with the requested document.....


please advise


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Acadamic transcript is all the marksheets for my degree ? that is from 1st semester to 8 semester my course for 8th semester for enggineering...
> please guide
> 
> CO didnt mention in the mail abt notarisec opy but i think the attached the stadard documents that are sent along with the requested document.....
> ...


Yes, the transcripts are the ones which show all your subject names, marks/grades. Well no harm in re-sending your certificates either.

If the CO has not asked for a notarised copy why do you have to send one? I personally uplaoded all coloured scans and notarised any docs that was translated to English. If you are sending black & white copies then you need to certify them though.


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

jrompeeris said:


> Hey nagarjuna726,
> 
> Here is the link to check via VEVO, but I guess this will work after you have your visa granted.. Please check..
> 
> ...


thnx jrompeeris , 
the first link isnt working and i dont have a password to use the second link ;-( .


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

Maheshb said:


> Time to call them


hey mahesh , 
did you call the diac ???? please share the info'


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Acadamic transcript is all the marksheets for my degree ? that is from 1st semester to 8 semester my course for 8th semester for enggineering...
> please guide
> 
> CO didnt mention in the mail abt notarisec opy but i think the attached the stadard documents that are sent along with the requested document.....
> ...


Acadamic transcript are all your mark sheets from Semester 1 to Semester 8, if the mark sheets are not in english, get them translated into English... get them notarised... they require all your education academic transcripts.. Like BCA and MCA


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

nagarjuna726 said:


> hey mahesh ,
> did you call the diac ???? please share the info'


Hi nagarjuna 

Below is the correct link..

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/start.do?actionType=firstPartyQuery

This is for Vevo to check your entitlements. but i dont think so it will help you..

Try giving a call to your agent for the password..


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

nomita said:


> Hi nagarjuna
> 
> Below is the correct link..
> 
> ...


hi nomita,

thnq for the link , i tried it and like you said it aint workin'. i guess the only option i have is to call my agent for the password.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

make sure your transcripts are in English


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

superm said:


> thanks.
> Yes - I did for me and spouse both.
> Basically I uploaded everything I had - including form 80; except form 1221!


Is it that you don't need the form 1221?


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

kalpsjuly18 said:


> You can call DIAC tomorrow and check if CO has been allocated for you...
> 
> If you get CO then we can assume all Dec applicants got CO ... and now its Jan applicants turn to start expecting CO for them .......


haha i see what you mean , couldn't call them today , i'll try to call them tomorrow. i will update you guys about the call . 

btw any updated info on CO allocation ?


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

Some of the december applicants have been approved as far as I know. The 885 subclass ones. Not sure about 189.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

nagarjuna726 said:


> haha i see what you mean , couldn't call them today , i'll try to call them tomorrow. i will update you guys about the call .
> 
> btw any updated info on CO allocation ?


Ideally you shouldn't be calling them till the 10 week time frame as mentioned on the DIAC website. You won't get a positive response if you do so now.


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

nomita said:


> Hi nagarjuna
> 
> Below is the correct link..
> 
> ...


hey i just realised you applied on the 30th. do have any plans of calling the DIAC ? it looks more like we'll have a CO allocated by the end of this week. if not my application at least your's should. ;-) 
lemme know if you hear from a CO. good luck .


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

furionprophet said:


> Ideally you shouldn't be calling them till the 10 week time frame as mentioned on the DIAC website. You won't get a positive response if you do so now.


O'yeah , even that's a valid point . If I get through a nice rep' I might succeed in getting some useful information. You never know , if I don't call them I would know nothing new about my file but if I call them there's at least a chance.


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

nagarjuna726 said:


> hey i just realised you applied on the 30th. do have any plans of calling the DIAC ? it looks more like we'll have a CO allocated by the end of this week. if not my application at least your's should. ;-)
> lemme know if you hear from a CO. good luck .


I hope so we get the co by the end of this week... I was hoping for today or tomorrow.. Lets hope for lotss of grants and co allocation for tomorrow........:rolleyes2:


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

findraj said:


> I would advise not to check the progress/delay, or atleast not to use those words...rather be nice to the CO and say if he /she needs any further documents..


 Hi findraj, of course I wouldn't use these words while communicating to the CO, I just used them here in the forum to ask if its a good idea to contact the CO. 

Is it good to contact now or wait for some more time?


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

inaus said:


> Hi findraj, of course I wouldn't use these words while communicating to the CO, I just used them here in the forum to ask if its a good idea to contact the CO.
> 
> Is it good to contact now or wait for some more time?


Bad idea  Its been about 12 days since your CO allocation wait for it, let me update my timeline in the signature. Waited for 5 weeks after CO allocation before the grant.


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

nomita said:


> I hope so we get the co by the end of this week... I was hoping for today or tomorrow.. Lets hope for lotss of grants and co allocation for tomorrow........:rolleyes2:


O'yeah , crossed fingers


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

md11276 said:


> :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:
> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee , finally the day has come !!!
> got my grant my few minutes back .. CO asked me all salary slips , income documents , bank statements , i forwarded them last night around 3AM ... got grant this morning :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> ...



Congrats party time...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

hi guys, I can see that two items in my document list still remain as required (where as the others have changed to received). One is my academic transcripts and the other is the name change doc I attached (an affidavit for different names/spellings). Since I have had no communication from the CO, do you recommend re-attaching these docs. I am more concerned about the affidavit and I really want the CO to see this - due to different names/spellings in certain documents, which I have explained fully in my affidavit. Since the affidavit is not part of the document checklist, the CO might not know I have attached it if they cannot see it. What do you guys recommend? Shall I attach these again?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Well, I lost my patience and called DIAC this morning. I also wanted to find out if they had received my medicals as health strategies replied with that standard answer.
> 
> So, the operator said they have received my medicals (did not give the status though). I hope it's ok. I inquired about the CO. She said she had no idea why they have not contacted me or when they would contact me. All she said was I have a CO from team 2 since 14th. So, well what should I do? I am now a bit tensed!



Hey VVV... drop a mail to team 2... ask for CO


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

inaus said:


> Hi findraj, of course I wouldn't use these words while communicating to the CO, I just used them here in the forum to ask if its a good idea to contact the CO.
> 
> Is it good to contact now or wait for some more time?


Yup contact your CO directly, if you havent called DIAC/CO in last 1 week


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey VVV... drop a mail to team 2... ask for CO


Hi timus, 

what is the team 2 mail address? please send it to me..Thanks a lot!


----------



## jrompeeris (Dec 20, 2012)

nagarjuna726 said:


> thnx jrompeeris ,
> the first link isnt working and i dont have a password to use the second link ;-( .


Hi nagarjuna726,

I don't know Y it's not working for you, https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/evo/firstPartyEnquiryDetails.do

I think it's the Certificate Error that your browser is detecting, you need to certify and accept it so that your browser allows since it is "https:" -- Secure one 

It's working for me, and by just using my TRN, Passport #, DOB and Country, I can see the 189 VISA details..


For more info;

Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) for Visa Holders - australia.gov.au


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

nagarjuna726 said:


> O'yeah , even that's a valid point . If I get through a nice rep' I might succeed in getting some useful information. You never know , if I don't call them I would know nothing new about my file but if I call them there's at least a chance.


That's what is called positivity.

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

jrompeeris said:


> Hi nagarjuna726,
> 
> I don't know Y it's not working for you, https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/evo/firstPartyEnquiryDetails.do
> 
> ...


It won't work for him because he is yet to be granted a VISA.
This link will tell the VISA details, such as validity. So it works only for people with grants.


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi timus,
> 
> what is the team 2 mail address? please send it to me..Thanks a lot!



Hi VVV,

team2 mail address is [email protected]


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> hi guys, I can see that two items in my document list still remain as required (where as the others have changed to received). One is my academic transcripts and the other is the name change doc I attached (an affidavit for different names/spellings). Since I have had no communication from the CO, do you recommend re-attaching these docs. I am more concerned about the affidavit and I really want the CO to see this - due to different names/spellings in certain documents, which I have explained fully in my affidavit. Since the affidavit is not part of the document checklist, the CO might not know I have attached it if they cannot see it. What do you guys recommend? Shall I attach these again?


No if all doc changed to received... except these two... then I would say wait for co to get in touch with you


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi timus,
> 
> what is the team 2 mail address? please send it to me..Thanks a lot!


i think this is the mail id

[email protected] gov.au


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Parul,

Please reply without changing the subject of the email.

Edit: I dont think it is right to send a mail directly without getting an email, It could interfere with their initial checking as they have to respond to direct questions within 7 working days...

If I were you, I would be patient


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

findraj said:


> Parul,
> 
> Please reply without changing the subject of the email.


Hi Findraj
What is ur CO intials and Team?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

vn143 said:


> hi findraj
> what is ur co intials and team?


t4 LC


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

furionprophet said:


> Bad idea  Its been about 12 days since your CO allocation wait for it, let me update my timeline in the signature. Waited for 5 weeks after CO allocation before the grant.


thanks furionprophet. then its usual that COs take usually this much of time. He had requested only the documents of my spouse and my daughter. 

Anyway will wait for another one week and then decide.


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yup contact your CO directly, if you havent called DIAC/CO in last 1 week


Thanks findraj.

I think I'll wait one more week and then check with CO.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks parul, timus and findraj for your valuable feedback!


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

findraj said:


> t4 LC


Hey Raj,

You were assigned a CO on the 4th right? Any idea on what's the holdup ? 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Shuba said:


> can you please share your team and CO initials?


Team 2 Initial TS


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

findraj said:


> t4 LC



Me also from Team 4, LW


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> For me its 26days since we submitted all the required Documents. :ranger::ranger::ranger:


wooooo.. thats a long wait.. CO requested only for my dependents' documents. Though I had front loaded all of them. Not sure what is the process in DIAC for processing the dependents' documents.


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

findraj said:


> Parul,
> 
> Please reply without changing the subject of the email.
> 
> ...



Hi Findraj,

Ihavent replied to CO yet , i will reply back to them today with the colored scanned copy of the required document.

I hv one more query .....when i filled my visa application i was working as technical consultant , yesterday i got a letter from my company that i hv been promoted as Project manager effective jan 24th.....
now my question is do i need to inform this to my CO ?my job responsibilities n duties remain same as of now.....its just the change in designation.... and reporting boss is changed (who will not gv me a letter stating my job responsibilities )

From the signature in the mail from CO my CO's initials are SB


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

*impact of visa refusal from another country on 189/190*

hello all, I have a friend of mine whom I am convincing to apply for AU migration. 

He has one question. he had visa refusal from Singapore when he applied for Singapore LPR scheme couple of years back. Singapore doesn't reveal the reason for denial. Just a letter is sent.

is there any chance that he gets his rejection from AU 189/190 coz of this .. any one has similar case like this.. US rejected a lot of visa in couple of years .. so I believe it should not be a big deal until unless some one lies in the form 80 or adverse PCC or character report.

any one??


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Hi Findraj,
> 
> Ihavent replied to CO yet , i will reply back to them today with the colored scanned copy of the required document.
> 
> ...


Yes update them, they will not ask for a letter again, but if they call at your office things should match up...So send your promotion letter to them saying now you are promoted to so and so with effect from so and so date..

Will be neat


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> hello all, I have a friend of mine whom I am convincing to apply for AU migration.
> 
> He has one question. he had visa refusal from Singapore when he applied for Singapore LPR scheme couple of years back. Singapore doesn't reveal the reason for denial. Just a letter is sent.
> 
> ...


Yes, giving exact information is mandatory. It is their job to find out if they want to know why it was rejected.


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

inaus said:


> wooooo.. thats a long wait.. CO requested only for my dependents' documents. Though I had front loaded all of them. Not sure what is the process in DIAC for processing the dependents' documents.


Hi Inaus
Same story is with me, i have front loaded all the documents including PCC and Medical. Still, CO requested me to provide some documents of Dependents.

They might be not able to extract the documents.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi All,
Anyone having CO MS from Team 4 please join in to share your experiences so far. 
*
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/144322-co-team-4-ms-join.html#post1069039*


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

*CO Team 4 - MS join in*

Hi All,
Anyone having CO MS from Team 4 please join in to share your experiences so far.

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/144322-co-team-4-ms-join.html#post1069039*


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Hi Inaus
> Same story is with me, i have front loaded all the documents including PCC and Medical. Still, CO requested me to provide some documents of Dependents.
> 
> They might be not able to extract the documents.


yes, I heard that their system has a problem that sometimes they cannot access the documents.

Anyway, I'm in the wait mode right now, until I hear back from the CO.


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

Amit83 said:


> It won't work for him because he is yet to be granted a VISA.
> This link will tell the VISA details, such as validity. So it works only for people with grants.


You are right, it gives information of the current visa a person hold, I guess it's basically for employers to check visa status of an employee if hez a migrant


----------



## ackiran (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi All,

I have received the grant today. wasn't expecting this quick  
PFB my details.
Application submitted/Loged(189:60):- 26th December 2012
Acknowledgement:- 26th December 2012
CO Assignment:- 22nd February 2013
Grant:- 26th February 2013


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

ackiran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the grant today. wasn't expecting this quick
> PFB my details.
> ...


congrats mate ,enjoy :clap2:


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

ackiran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the grant today. wasn't expecting this quick
> PFB my details.
> ...


Congratulations !!!

Can you share you team and CO intials too?


----------



## ackiran (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks mate.


----------



## ackiran (Feb 19, 2013)

Shuba said:


> Congratulations !!!
> 
> Can you share you team and CO intials too?


CO Initials:- SO 
Team 2, Adelaide


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations AcKiran!!!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

ackiran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the grant today. wasn't expecting this quick
> PFB my details.
> ...


Congratz Ackiran! That's really fast! All the best for the move lane:


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

what does it mean if it is written TRIM front of an attached document?

Thank you


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

ackiran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the grant today. wasn't expecting this quick
> PFB my details.
> ...


Congrats ackiran! That was really fast! 
How did you get to know that the CO was assigned on Feb 22? By calling DIAC?


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

ackiran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the grant today. wasn't expecting this quick
> PFB my details.
> ...



Congratulation ackiran for speedy grant.......I am also waiting for the same.
I applied on 28 Dec and Co requested some documents yesterday.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

md11276 said:


> :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:
> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee , finally the day has come !!!
> got my grant my few minutes back .. CO asked me all salary slips , income documents , bank statements , i forwarded them last night around 3AM ... got grant this morning :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!!
All the best and good luck for the journey ahead


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

CO asked for 3 years bankstatement and pay slips

i have 2 years pay slips and around almost 2 years and 8 months bank statement

do you think she will accept this ?


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

Congrats to all those who've got their grants and who've been allocated today ....is it just me or are onshore applicants being processed faster than offshore ones? :S

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

fmasaud84 said:


> CO asked for 3 years bankstatement and pay slips
> 
> i have 2 years pay slips and around almost 2 years and 8 months bank statement
> 
> do you think she will accept this ?


Shouldn't be a problem mate..

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> CO asked for 3 years bankstatement and pay slips
> 
> i have 2 years pay slips and around almost 2 years and 8 months bank statement
> 
> do you think she will accept this ?


How many years' experience have u claimed?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

ackiran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the grant today. wasn't expecting this quick
> PFB my details.
> ...



This is Superfast.... Congrats mate


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> How many years' experience have u claimed?


3 years

i have been in my current job 4 n half years


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

ackiran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the grant today. wasn't expecting this quick
> PFB my details.
> ...


That's cool . A very quick grant. Congratulations bro


----------



## alahari20 (Jan 21, 2013)

ackiran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the grant today. wasn't expecting this quick
> PFB my details.
> ...



Congrats..


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

fmasaud84 said:


> 3 years
> 
> i have been in my current job 4 n half years


Are you still employed there?


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes, giving exact information is mandatory. It is their job to find out if they want to know why it was rejected.


thanks findraj, but what we are looking is - can there be any adverse effect of the same to his application IFF Singapore (or any other country for that matter) rejected the visa application based on say "not matching at par with required / standard profile". In other words, there is no criminal record or trial or (in short) character issue with this profile as such. Its just that immigration guys were not happy with the profile.. (they don't have a point system or something.. looks like)

hope it clears our question!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> thanks findraj, but what we are looking is - can there be any adverse effect of the same to his application IFF Singapore (or any other country for that matter) rejected the visa application based on say "not matching at par with required / standard profile". In other words, there is no criminal record or trial or (in short) character issue with this profile as such. Its just that immigration guys were not happy with the profile.. (they don't have a point system or something.. looks like)
> 
> hope it clears our question!


Usually if it is a tourist visa, then there could be financial reasons, if it was a student visa then maybe the course was not suitable for his profile..

Can you tell me what type of visa got rejected..

Dont be worried unless you have a USA visa rejection


----------



## viky99 (Jan 31, 2013)

superm said:


> Congrats Viky - DIAC on a roll today :clap2::clap2:


Thank you SuperM. (Apologies for the late response, did not visit the forum last few days.)


----------



## viky99 (Jan 31, 2013)

findraj said:


> Congratulations Viky!!! Good Luck for future!!


Thank you Raj. 
Btw how are things going for you. Got your PCC?


----------



## viky99 (Jan 31, 2013)

ck128 said:


> Very useful info, we are waiting 15 days for same Co. you've given me some hope!


CK, I hope so but won't assume its the same CO. More than one COs could have the same initials. Anyways, wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## viky99 (Jan 31, 2013)

bengal_tiger said:


> Hi Viky,
> 
> congrats! :clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you hip hip hurray


----------



## viky99 (Jan 31, 2013)

timus17 said:


> Congo Viky.... Time for a beer party...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Sure Timus. Thank you.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

findraj said:


> Usually if it is a tourist visa, then there could be financial reasons, if it was a student visa then maybe the course was not suitable for his profile..
> 
> Can you tell me what type of visa got rejected..
> 
> Dont be worried unless you have a USA visa rejection



No it wasn't for US. It was for PR only. and they call it LPR (Landed permanent Residency). They approve the LPR application and then applicant can come to Singapore and he/ she needs to find a job to convert it into PR.. sounds like a game challenge. But thats how they operate for their LPR.

It was his LPR application which got rejected couple of years back and he is bit scared of applying AU thinking the same. 


To me, it looks like if you are a genuine applicant with no falsified info /doc in your application.. no matter if your visa was refused (except criminal/ terror/ threat to AU), it will turn to positive.. though it may take more time say by 1 month.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

viky99 said:


> Thank you Raj.
> Btw how are things going for you. Got your PCC?


Its on its way!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> No it wasn't for US. It was for PR only. and they call it LPR (Landed permanent Residency). They approve the LPR application and then applicant can come to Singapore and he/ she needs to find a job to convert it into PR.. sounds like a game challenge. But thats how they operate for their LPR.
> 
> It was his LPR application which got rejected couple of years back and he is bit scared of applying AU thinking the same.
> 
> ...


Agreed. No issues..every country have their own set of rules but once medicals, character, eligibility is cleared then no issues...

No such issues in AUS, but you must tell him to mention whatever he can with truth


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

findraj said:


> Agreed. No issues..every country have their own set of rules but once medicals, character, eligibility is cleared then no issues...
> 
> No such issues in AUS, but you must tell him to mention whatever he can with truth


Yup, in Saudi Arabia they chop off your hands for some violations. In Australia, you need not worry about that.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Yup, in Saudi Arabia they chop off your hands for some violations. In Australia, you need not worry about that.


  - don't know how to react on this.
so the bottom line is - he need not worry about that refusal as he mentioned nothing wrong in that application and he certainly won't do in this.

Thanks guys..


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

What would be the most appropriate time to call DIAC so that the wait is minimal - soon after 9 in the morning or before they stop at 4pm? Wonder as the time difference is significant.
I have no news from a CO and 10 weeks has just passed since lodgment.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

permutation said:


> What would be the most appropriate time to call DIAC so that the wait is minimal - soon after 9 in the morning or before they stop at 4pm? Wonder as the time difference is significant.
> I have no news from a CO and 10 weeks has just passed since lodgment.


I think you already have a CO.. if you can then wait till next week and then try calling them.. any idea about ur medicals ?


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I think you already have a CO.. if you can then wait till next week and then try calling them.. any idea about ur medicals ?


Yeah, I know I would be told that I probably have an officer allocated and to wait, but I have no idea about my medicals and this is why I am willing to call on first place...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

permutation said:


> Yeah, I know I would be told that I probably have an officer allocated and to wait, but I have no idea about my medicals and this is why I am willing to call on first place...



Oh.. If ur medicals would have finalized.. I would have asked you to wait... but now in ur case... i would say get info for the medicals on priority.. rest of the things do not take time..


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

md11276 said:


> :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:
> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee , finally the day has come !!!
> got my grant my few minutes back .. CO asked me all salary slips , income documents , bank statements , i forwarded them last night around 3AM ... got grant this morning :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> ...


Congrats! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

md11276 said:


> Hi Shuba
> I sent the documents by email .. over around 20MB attachments in 3 separate emails
> CO asked me all the documents about me , wife and kid
> 
> ...


Hi, 

What are the papers you submitted as evidence of your long experience? Does CO specify any document?


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

fmasaud84 said:


> CO asked for 3 years bankstatement and pay slips
> 
> i have 2 years pay slips and around almost 2 years and 8 months bank statement
> 
> do you think she will accept this ?


What exactly want they see when they are asking for a bank statement??


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

GermanNurse said:


> What exactly want they see when they are asking for a bank statement??


when they are asking for a bank statement, they want to see the bank statement.
You can get the statements by logging online, or by walking in to the bank branch.

If you can highlight the transactions of your income, their job will become easy.


----------



## PRAFMADH (Dec 14, 2012)

*Visa application withdrawal*

Hello all,

I need a urgent help. My CO has sent me letter saying I have claimed 65 point in EOI and he found that I am eligible for only 60 points. so the visa is most likely to be rejected. I have an option to withdraw application before such decision is made and then I may request a discretionary refund of visa charges.

The difference is because, I said Yes to question meeting Australian study requirement. I said yes because my skill assessment mentions that my Indian bachelor degree is equivalent to Australian bachelor degree. But seems I was wrong in assuming that.

Now I have replied to CO asking if he can reconsider my visa application with 60 points? waiting reply from CO on that...

He also mentioned that I need to resubmit the EOI and resubmit visa application after getting an invite with 60 points with repaying visa changes.

Did anybody heard or faced such scenario before?

What are the chances that I get my visa charges back if I withdraw visa application at this stage?

Thanks for all your help in advance.


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> That's what is called positivity.
> 
> Cheers!





kalpsjuly18 said:


> You can call DIAC tomorrow and check if CO has been allocated for you...
> 
> If you get CO then we can assume all Dec applicants got CO ... and now its Jan applicants turn to start expecting CO for them .......


Hi all , 
I rang the immigration this morning and this nice lady on the other side of the phone told me that they've received my medicals and my file could be "could be" allocated to a CO in less than 2 weeks. 
I think what she told me is not something that I didnt knew about,already. next 2 weeks will complete the 10 weeks(standard 189 processing time) from the time of my lodgement. However im happy to know that my medicals were received. Does any one know if medicals received means the medicals are finalised ??


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

Dear All
Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.

I advice all the applicants to complete their documents as it will help you in speedy grant.

Timelines is as below:
EOI applied : 28 AUG 2012
Invitation : 16 Nov 2012
189 Applied : 28 Dec 2012
CO Allocation : 25 Feb 2013
Grant : 27 Feb 2013


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

Dear All
Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.

I advice all the applicants to complete their documents as it will help you in speedy grant.

Timelines is as below:
EOI applied : 28 AUG 2012
Invitation : 16 Nov 2012
189 Applied : 28 Dec 2012
CO Allocation : 25 Feb 2013
Grant : 27 Feb 2013


----------



## PRAFMADH (Dec 14, 2012)

PRAFMADH said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I need a urgent help. My CO has sent me letter saying I have claimed 65 point in EOI and he found that I am eligible for only 60 points. so the visa is most likely to be rejected. I have an option to withdraw application before such decision is made and then I may request a discretionary refund of visa charges.
> 
> ...


CO replied saying no chance of reconsidering visa application with 60 points now, so I am withdrawing my visa application. Hopefully I gets full refund.

Will resubmit EOI now.


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Dear All
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.
> 
> ...


oh boy , how quick is that :clap2::clap2:
congrats bro have a celebration


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

PRAFMADH said:


> CO replied saying no chance of reconsidering visa application with 60 points now, so I am withdrawing my visa application. Hopefully I gets full refund.
> 
> Will resubmit EOI now.


sorry to hear that , its very sad just how much damage a small mistake could do. dont be disappointed , drop an EOI at the soonest and you'll get your good times back again. 
good luck


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

Guys update your document status here


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Dear All
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.
> 
> ...


Congrats man. That quite fast. You got lucky mayte.. 
Partyyyyy :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Dear All
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.
> 
> ...


Congratulation. That is super fast!


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

vn143 said:


> Dear All
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Congrats!!!..


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Dear All
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy..party time..


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Dear All
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.
> 
> ...



Congrates mate........Its very speedy....
Have a nice journey to OZZZZZZZZZlane:lane:lane::clap2:


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

vn143 said:


> Dear All
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.
> 
> ...


Congrats vn143..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

nagarjuna726 said:


> Hi all ,
> I rang the immigration this morning and this nice lady on the other side of the phone told me that they've received my medicals and my file could be "could be" allocated to a CO in less than 2 weeks.
> I think what she told me is not something that I didnt knew about,already. next 2 weeks will complete the 10 weeks(standard 189 processing time) from the time of my lodgement. However im happy to know that my medicals were received. Does any one know if medicals received means the medicals are finalised ??


It means that they have your medicals, and whenever they take a decision the checklist items change to "Met", if your medicals are alright


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

berny1999 said:


> Great info, thanks.
> When DIAC receives the medicals electronically, will the document status change from "Recommended" to "Received"?


Doesn't change as soon as they receive. Only when they look at it and think its satisfactory / at the time of decision - it changes to "Met"


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

nagarjuna726 said:


> Hi all ,
> I rang the immigration this morning and this nice lady on the other side of the phone told me that they've received my medicals and my file could be "could be" allocated to a CO in less than 2 weeks.
> I think what she told me is not something that I didnt knew about,already. next 2 weeks will complete the 10 weeks(standard 189 processing time) from the time of my lodgement. However im happy to know that my medicals were received. Does any one know if medicals received means the medicals are finalised ??


Thats great!!... Could you tell me your doc status by now?


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

furionprophet said:


> It means that they have your medicals, and whenever they take a decision the checklist items change to "Met", if your medicals are alright


Oh ok , I hope they'd be cleared I don't want to wait another 4 months !


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Dear All
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.
> 
> ...


congrates, could you please share, when you did medicals, did you Co infrmed you that they are finalized ..as I saw ur timeline, you got granted after almost a month of your medicals..


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> congrates, could you please share, when you did medicals, did you Co infrmed you that they are finalized ..as I saw ur timeline, you got granted after almost a month of your medicals..


Thanks a lot all of you..........I did my medical after 6 days when I applied.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Dear All
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.
> 
> ...


Congratulations... Wrn r u flying?


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

I received email from CO asking for few more docs today


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

bhagya_nair said:


> I received email from CO asking for few more docs today


Awesome! So we are into Jan applicants finally! :clap2:


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> I received email from CO asking for few more docs today


Good to Know that the Jan Applicants are getting CO assigned.....:clap2:


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz vn143! All the best!!! lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

Congratz vn143! All the best on your move..


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

bhagya_nair said:


> I received email from CO asking for few more docs today


Woah . I applied the day after u did . Fingers crossed and all the best to u . Excited !!


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

HannahSibson said:


> Thats great!!... Could you tell me your doc status by now?


sorry hannah , I cannot view the status of my application. I've applied through an agent and he didnt give me the password to check the status. 
Everytime i try to check the progress through the other link that doesnt require password it always says "service temporarily unavailable" . Better yet, i emailed my agent to give me the password, im waiting for his reply. If he gives me the password i'll get back to you with the status of my documents.


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> I received email from CO asking for few more docs today


hey congratulations :clap2: , thats super quick , i hope you get your grant with the same speed. could you please share your CO initials and team. 
thankyou.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulaions VN!!! I told ya you should wait!!


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

nagarjuna726 said:


> sorry hannah , I cannot view the status of my application. I've applied through an agent and he didnt give me the password to check the status.
> Everytime i try to check the progress through the other link that doesnt require password it always says "service temporarily unavailable" . Better yet, i emailed my agent to give me the password, im waiting for his reply. If he gives me the password i'll get back to you with the status of my documents.


Why don't you just go to https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login and select "Forgot your password" ? 

Although, the password will be sent to your agent if they have registered using their email ID.


----------



## MVR (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi,

I have applied for 189 on Feb 6. PCC done. Medicals Pending. Awaiting CO. As per DIAC website it takes 10 weeks now. Hope to get allocated faster. Anyone applied in Feb got CO yet?


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

dldmaniac said:


> Why don't you just go to https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login and select "Forgot your password" ?
> 
> Although, the password will be sent to your agent if they have registered using their email ID.


Lol , I tried that too but all the correspondence from diac will be sent to my agent. :-( no luck there too.


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

bhagya_nair said:


> I received email from CO asking for few more docs today


Congrats bhagya.. What documents co asked for? Can you share co initials


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

nagarjuna726 said:


> Lol , I tried that too but all the correspondence from diac will be sent to my agent. :-( no luck there too.


I would like to call the DIAC about my medicals, can you share the contact info.

Thanks


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 25 Dec 2012.
.

Timelines is as below:
EOI applied : 14 Sep 2012
Invitation : 16 Nov 2012
189 Applied : 25 Dec 2012
CO Allocation : 25 Feb 2013(as per conversation with DIAC)
Grant : 27 Feb 2013
:rockon::bump2::hippie:
:lalala:lane: :cheer2::cheer2:
:cheer2::cheer2:eace:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 25 Dec 2012.
> .
> 
> ...


Wheres the party!??!!?!?!?!??!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 25 Dec 2012.
> .
> 
> ...


Congrat's !!!! parul kaushik..........:clap2:


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

makaveli2012 said:


> I would like to call the DIAC about my medicals, can you share the contact info.
> 
> Thanks


+61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia)
1300 364 613 (in Australia)


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

findraj said:


> Wheres the party!??!!?!?!?!??!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Party netime u guys want ..... but u will hv to come Delhi 
Now i need another peice of advice ....how to start job search...... planning to book tickets for May......
I heard once ur Visa is granted u can apply jobs online in australia.....

do u hv ne idea?


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

nomita said:


> +61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia)
> 1300 364 613 (in Australia)


thanks


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

parul kaushik said:


> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 25 Dec 2012.
> .
> 
> ...


Congrats Parul :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

nomita said:


> Congrats Parul :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks nomita


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Party netime u guys want ..... but u will hv to come Delhi
> Now i need another peice of advice ....how to start job search...... planning to book tickets for May......
> I heard once ur Visa is granted u can apply jobs online in australia.....
> 
> do u hv ne idea?



SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

No 1 job portal in OZ....

Best of luck for the Job search....


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Party netime u guys want ..... but u will hv to come Delhi
> Now i need another peice of advice ....how to start job search...... planning to book tickets for May......
> I heard once ur Visa is granted u can apply jobs online in australia.....
> 
> do u hv ne idea?


Now the real struggle begins, yes you can take an Australian skype number and mention that you hold AUS PR. I dont know the success rate, but you can definitely try looking for jobs from here.

Delhi is too far for me...Right now..

When and where are you planning to move?


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> I would like to call the DIAC about my medicals, can you share the contact info.
> 
> Thanks


That won't be of any help, they can only say if the medicals have reached them. if you want to know about the status of your medicals I recommend you write an email to the " health strategies" with your 
NAME , DOB, TRN and you PASSPORT # . 
Good luck


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

findraj said:


> Now the real struggle begins, yes you can take an Australian skype number and mention that you hold AUS PR. I dont know the success rate, but you can definitely try looking for jobs from here.
> 
> Delhi is too far for me...Right now..
> 
> When and where are you planning to move?


Planning to move in May to Sydney.... I'm into testing ....was consutant for past 4 years now promoted to project manager.......so thut of taking some 6 months exp for project management also.... 
I'm planning to Take up PMP certification in April.... do u hv ne diea if it wud be added advantage to apply jobs in Aus?


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all, 
I also lodged 190 appl on 22 Feb 13 and being ready for long waiting time to have CO allocated. Do you guys have any idea when I should get CO? I havent done PCC and medical tests yet and should I go ahead to get it done or waiting for CO requests?


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Party netime u guys want ..... but u will hv to come Delhi
> Now i need another peice of advice ....how to start job search...... planning to book tickets for May......
> I heard once ur Visa is granted u can apply jobs online in australia.....
> 
> do u hv ne idea?


Hey congratulations, the best way to find a job is through references . If you know someone living is Australia ask them for references. More chances of landing in a job is , getting your references to forward your résumé. 
In the mean while post your résumé on seek.com and also LinkedIn[yes,employers check LinkedIn] 
Good luck .


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Planning to move in May to Sydney.... I'm into testing ....was consutant for past 4 years now promoted to project manager.......so thut of taking some 6 months exp for project management also....
> I'm planning to Take up PMP certification in April.... do u hv ne diea if it wud be added advantage to apply jobs in Aus?



In Australia PMP is not that recognized... For project management they recognize Prince2 certification.....


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Planning to move in May to Sydney.... I'm into testing ....was consutant for past 4 years now promoted to project manager.......so thut of taking some 6 months exp for project management also....
> I'm planning to Take up PMP certification in April.... do u hv ne diea if it wud be added advantage to apply jobs in Aus?


Nice, you work for an IT Company it seems my wife also works for IT Giant, we both are planning to move to Sydney in June once we receive our grant..

I am not sure but some people do receive calls, though dont expect much they would want candidates to be in Aus physically but you can do this activity to see how many calls you get and analyse where to take your rental apartment what is better what agents/companies respond to your profile and all..


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 25 Dec 2012.
> .
> 
> ...


Congrats. Whats the initials of your CO?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes LinkedIn Profile and Seek are must!!


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Congrats. Whats the initials of your CO?


thanks mate....CO initials SB


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 25 Dec 2012.
> .
> 
> ...


Congratulation Parul........I also got Grant Letter Today.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 25 Dec 2012.
> 
> 
> ...




Congrates & i can see there is looooot of speed that DIAC has started in last week..

Hope it continous for the January Applicants also.
.
lane::clap2::clap2:


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Congratulation Parul........I also got Grant Letter Today.


same Pinch !!!


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot Superm, Timus, Findraj and other fellow members for the support.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> I received email from CO asking for few more docs today



Congarates Bhagya .........So JAn has started.. so that means my application is 22 days behind your application...

Thanks for sharing the information...


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Dear All
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!
All the best for the journey ahead


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> I received email from CO asking for few more docs today


Dear 

Good to know they are hitting Jan applicants; Any changes in document status; i guess even you, when you launch application within few days document status changed to receive correct?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Thanks a lot Superm, Timus, Findraj and other fellow members for the support.


Sure man. We all are here to support each other. 
Congrats to you and those others who got grants today. DIAC is doing good, but there are applicants from earlier dates also which have not heard from CO. Hope they would get good news too, soon. Like vvv and others. Best of luck to them.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> same Pinch !!!


Congratz parul kaushik!!!! All the very best!! :clap2::clap2:lane:lane:


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> same Pinch !!!


Congratulations to you guys!


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

I have lodged 190 visa on 2nd feb and waiting for CO...
PCC done, booked medical appointment for this friday...


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice! 7th of Jan is good news! CO allocation is just around the corner!!


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

Pete_sampras said:


> Wow...its coming closer to my lodging date...


Dear 

One of the expat member named bhagya_nair got CO allocated;

his/her lodge/ACk date is 7 Jan

maybe you already have CO looking into your file

Best of Luck


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 25 Dec 2012.
> .
> 
> ...


Congratulations parul party....


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a few queries regarding paper based medicals.

When sent through courier, they are 1st received at local Australian embassy who send it to Global health in Sydney. 

What is the role of global health for such medicals?

How do they differ from eHealth medicals?

From there how do they reach DIAC or CO?

Thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

Have received an email from the CO asking for the following :

Evidence of Overseas Work Experience - Work Reference
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience - Payslip

What does Work Reference mean here? Can I provide documents such as offer letter, experience letter, skills letter, etc?

I had uploaded these documents before. May be the CO is not able to view them from Skill Select.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

fwmonger said:


> Have received an email from the CO asking for the following :
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience - Work Reference
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience - Payslip
> ...


Work reference is the one you get stating all your duties/responsibilities and job details (such as designation, duration so on). You would have sent one for the skills assessment.

If you have already uploaded them, then yes most likely the CO can't see it due to a system issue. So, just re-send it. Good Luck


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, I wrote to team 2 asking for an update on my case as I have had no communication from a CO yet, although DIAC said I have a CO since 14th. Hopefully they will reply!


----------



## maddxx25 (Apr 16, 2012)

finally got the grant letter today! thanks everyone on the forum who helped me and good luck to everyone on getting speedy grants!! Cheers


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, I wrote to team 2 asking for an update on my case as I have had no communication from a CO yet, although DIAC said I have a CO since 14th. Hopefully they will reply!


i hope you get a positive reply VVV


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

VVV said:


> Work reference is the one you get stating all your duties/responsibilities and job details (such as designation, duration so on). You would have sent one for the skills assessment.
> 
> If you have already uploaded them, then yes most likely the CO can't see it due to a system issue. So, just re-send it. Good Luck


Thanks VVV. I had uploaded a document containing offer letter, experience letter and a letter containing the job duties. I just sent the same document to the CO and uploaded it as well.
All the best for your case. Hope you hear from them soon.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

I lodged my 190 visa application on 5th Feb and waiting for CO


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

maddxx25 said:


> finally got the grant letter today! thanks everyone on the forum who helped me and good luck to everyone on getting speedy grants!! Cheers


Congratz maddxx on the grant! All the best for the move :clap2::clap2:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

maddxx25 said:


> finally got the grant letter today! thanks everyone on the forum who helped me and good luck to everyone on getting speedy grants!! Cheers


Congratulations!!!!!! Good Luck


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

nagarjuna726 said:


> i hope you get a positive reply VVV


Thanks nagarjuna and also findraj, superm and everyone for all the support..I have no idea as to what's going on...really...If the CO cannot see any docs or needed any docs, they should have informed me by now...There is no such request either...Hoping for the best! Thanks again!


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

maddxx25 said:


> finally got the grant letter today! thanks everyone on the forum who helped me and good luck to everyone on getting speedy grants!! Cheers


Congrat's !!!!!!


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

maddxx25 said:


> finally got the grant letter today! thanks everyone on the forum who helped me and good luck to everyone on getting speedy grants!! Cheers


Congrats maddxx25!! Can you please share your CO details?


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

nagarjuna726 said:


> hey congratulations :clap2: , thats super quick , i hope you get your grant with the same speed. could you please share your CO initials and team.
> thankyou.


Initial: N
Team 34 Brisbane


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

fwmonger said:


> Congrats maddxx25!! Can you please share your CO details?


Its awesome guys.....So many Grant Letters in one day(Seen 5 Today including myself).........All the best to all who are pending.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

fwmonger said:


> Have received an email from the CO asking for the following :
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience - Work Reference
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience - Payslip
> ...


I was asked for the same (885 applicant).

I provided all the payslips (as many as available), taxation documents, offer letter, relieving letter and work reference (the one used for ACS).


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

nomita said:


> Congrats bhagya.. What documents co asked for? Can you share co initials


Evidence of Overseas Qualifications - for me
Evidence of English Language Ability - for my wife

I actually uploaded them earlier... not sure why I am asked again
Anyways, I will send again


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Its awesome guys.....So many Grant Letters in one day(Seen 5 Today including myself).........All the best to all who are pending.


part of the reason could be an increased in the number of invites. 3000 invites in Nov and 3000 in December.


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

abdulazeem said:


> Dear
> 
> Good to know they are hitting Jan applicants; Any changes in document status; i guess even you, when you launch application within few days document status changed to receive correct?



Status changed to received
For the docs CO asked for, the status became "Requested"


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Congratulations to all the forumites that received Grants yesterday and today. Let the champaigne flow....


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, I wrote to team 2 asking for an update on my case as I have had no communication from a CO yet, although DIAC said I have a CO since 14th. Hopefully they will reply!


I lodged on the same date and as you have no communication from a CO.
Called earlier DIAC and the lady was only giving me vague answers:
- got a CO allocated "recently" and he is going to get back to me when ready...
- our meds got referred and she insisted to all of us - me, wife and 2 kids. Can' believe it for the kids...
Anyway, I couldn't get anything more from her, but I tried.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

permutation said:


> I lodged on the same date and as you have no communication from a CO.
> Called earlier DIAC and the lady was only giving me vague answers:
> - got a CO allocated "recently" and he is going to get back to me when ready...
> - our meds got referred and she insisted to all of us - me, wife and 2 kids. Can' believe it for the kids...
> Anyway, I couldn't get anything more from her, but I tried.


Oh ok...Really? I mean for the kids? That's crazy! 

I also inquired about the medicals and they said they have received it, did not give any further explanations. If my medicals are referred then atleast that could be the delay...but right now I have no idea what this whole silence is about and I am worried. Yesterday DIAC said the preliminary checks are going on and that they have no idea when I will hear anything. Atleast they mentioned the team number to me, hence I dropped a mail to the team. However, the automated reply says that if a CO is allocated they will respond within 7 working days! and if not that they will not reply. So, I am hoping I will get a reply within 7 working days!

Good Luck...Let's hope for positive results soon!


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

VVV said:


> Thanks nagarjuna and also findraj, superm and everyone for all the support..I have no idea as to what's going on...really...If the CO cannot see any docs or needed any docs, they should have informed me by now...There is no such request either...Hoping for the best! Thanks again!


My CO contacted me yesterday only, and I saw in this forum another person (who applied on Dec 17) also got a CO communication yesterday, and the CO initials and team were same as mine. Just hold on to your nerves a little bit longer, You might get a communication soon...And I know how tough it is, I have submitted the docs, and waiting for acknowledgement or a reply from CO 

Don't worry mate you will get the golden mail directly, all the best


----------



## srikarasu (Jan 10, 2013)

Got my Grant today,

Thanks to everyone for their wishes, my details below

ACS: Nov 1, 2012
EOI: Nov 4, 2012
Invite: Dec 3, 2012
Applied/ Ack: Dec 14, 2012
PCC (Self) - Dec 24, 2012
Medical - Jan 8, 2012
PCC (Wife) - Feb 11, 2013 (Delay in getting because, passport was in her college address)
CO allocation - Feb 14, 2013 (Got to know by calling DIAC)
CO Documents requested: Feb 21, 2013 - All Spouse documents and specifically asked to prove the relationship apart from Marriage ceritifcate. Submitted Marriage ceritificate, My passport bio page which contains her name, and Health Insurance, in which i was the proposer and she is the insuree
Grant  - Feb 27, 2013 

CO: Team 34 - Brisbane, Initials - KS

Thanks a lot once again


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> My CO contacted me yesterday only, and I saw in this forum another person (who applied on Dec 17) also got a CO communication yesterday, and the CO initials and team were same as mine. Just hold on to your nerves a little bit longer, You might get a communication soon...And I know how tough it is, I have submitted the docs, and waiting for acknowledgement or a reply from CO
> 
> Don't worry mate you will get the golden mail directly, all the best


Thank you so much for your kind words rkarthik! Hope you get the grant soon too


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

berny1999 said:


> Nice! 7th of Jan is good news! CO allocation is just around the corner!!


we applied around the same time  it´s good to know not to be alone


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

srikarasu said:


> Got my Grant today,
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their wishes, my details below
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Janneeyrre said:


> when they are asking for a bank statement, they want to see the bank statement.
> You can get the statements by logging online, or by walking in to the bank branch.
> 
> If you can highlight the transactions of your income, their job will become easy.


ah ok thanks for the info ... so it´s another proof that I´ve an income ... that´s easy enough done ...


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> Initial: N
> Team 34 Brisbane


My CO is same. She asked for my wife's IELTS which I did not upload earlier. I have got the TRF today and will upload tomorrow. All the documents status showing received except my skill assessment and our form 80 (they are showing required though I have uploaded them earlier).


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

srikarasu said:


> Got my Grant today,
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their wishes, my details below
> 
> ...



Congrat's


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> My CO is same. She asked for my wife's IELTS which I did not upload earlier. I have got the TRF today and will upload tomorrow. All the documents status showing received except my skill assessment and our form 80 (they are showing required though I have uploaded them earlier).


My wife has also got her TRF today!


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> My wife has also got her TRF today!


What's ur timeline FLy?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> What's ur timeline FLy?


Am still waiting for NSW SS approval, hope to receive it in the nxt month.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Am still waiting for NSW SS approval, hope to receive it in the nxt month.


what is ur occupation? when did u apply for NSW SS?


----------



## harman.s (Nov 8, 2012)

furionprophet said:


> I was asked for the same (885 applicant).
> 
> I provided all the payslips (as many as available), taxation documents, offer letter, relieving letter and work reference (the one used for ACS).


Hello friend

did the CO asked you to provide these docs mentioned above like Tax Docs, work reference or you just upload these documents as additional docs...:ranger:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

harman.s said:


> Hello friend
> 
> did the CO asked you to provide these docs mentioned above like Tax Docs, work reference or you just upload these documents as additional docs...:ranger:


Please post your time line in signature then we can help you further


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Sure man. We all are here to support each other.
> Congrats to you and those others who got grants today. DIAC is doing good, but there are applicants from earlier dates also which have not heard from CO. Hope they would get good news too, soon. Like vvv and others. Best of luck to them.


Was away for a while and congrats superm on your grant:clap2:

When is the move planned for?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> what is ur occupation? when did u apply for NSW SS?


Electrical Engineer, applied in the last of Nov last year for SS. 
I have 8+ years experience in my field.
How about u? How many years' exp u have claimed?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Electrical Engineer, applied in the last of Nov last year for SS.
> I have 8+ years experience in my field.
> How about u? How many years' exp u have claimed?


I am civil engineer and have 7+ years experience, and claimed for 5 yrs......

Where are you working now?........


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

bhagya_nair said:


> Initial: N
> Team 34 Brisbane


Hey bhagya . That's the same CO my friend got allocated to . He got the grant yesterday . Just saying the CO is a girl yeah ?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> I am civil engineer and have 7+ years experience, and claimed for 5 yrs......
> 
> Where are you working now?........


In Bangladesh, but pls dont ask my company's name for privacy. Thanks

Why have u claimed 5 y out of 7+.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Was away for a while and congrats superm on your grant:clap2:
> 
> When is the move planned for?


Thanks Sameera.. May end most probably!


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> In Bangladesh, but pls dont ask my company's name for personal matter. Thanks
> 
> Why have u claimed 5 y out of 7+.


I have shown 7+ yrs but will get points for 5 yr experience slab which is only 10 points.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

srikarasu said:


> Got my Grant today,
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their wishes, my details below
> 
> ...


Congrats man..
And Congrats to ALL who got GRANTS today... enjoy!! :clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats man..
> And Congrats to ALL who got GRANTS today... enjoy!! :clap2::clap2:lane:


Congratulations superm its been a long wait!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

maddxx25 said:


> finally got the grant letter today! thanks everyone on the forum who helped me and good luck to everyone on getting speedy grants!! Cheers



Congrats maddxx25... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

srikarasu said:


> Got my Grant today,
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their wishes, my details below
> 
> ...


Congrats srikarasu... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks Sameera.. May end most probably!



Hey Superm... I am keeping my fingers crossed.. I want the grant in next 2 weeks,... so that i can resign.. I am traveling on 10 or 11th May...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey Superm... I am keeping my fingers crossed.. I want the grant in next 2 weeks,... so that i can resign.. I am traveling on 10 or 11th May...


You will get it sooner than that.. best of luck!
What's your profile and where you will be landing?


----------



## moment (Nov 29, 2012)

Guys, 

After a very long waiting , the CO has sent me an email.

He or She is from team 7 Adelaide.

Asked for medical , PCC , Form 80 for me and my wife ,skills assesement and birth certificate.

I will start the process of the medical and the PCC soon.

wish me luck !!!


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

moment said:


> Guys,
> 
> After a very long waiting , the CO has sent me an email.
> 
> ...


Wish u good luck...


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> Initial: N
> Team 34 Brisbane


woww...congrats!!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

moment said:


> Guys,
> 
> After a very long waiting , the CO has sent me an email.
> 
> ...


Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> You will get it sooner than that.. best of luck!
> What's your profile and where you will be landing?



My profile is Cloud Data Center Consultant. I would be landing in Sydney...


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

bhagya_nair said:


> Evidence of Overseas Qualifications - for me
> Evidence of English Language Ability - for my wife
> 
> I actually uploaded them earlier... not sure why I am asked again
> Anyways, I will send again


Hey congrats for CO allocation. Ur doc status changed to received after CO allocation or it was received after upload only? U are applying from australia or from offshore?


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

Congrats to everyone who got great grant letter today.

Friends, I dont know where is my C.O. Team 33 Brisbane initials A.M. 

Anybody is still waiting for communication from this lazy C.O. According to this forum many got Grant who has lodged there file after I have lodged. 

please throw some light. and guide me what to do next. I have lodged my application on 11 Dec for 189 with 60points.
Also I am an onshore applicant. why there is delay in processing my application.

plz plz plz help me.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

How can you call a CO* LAZY?????*


----------



## lcristobal (Jan 16, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> I am civil engineer and have 7+ years experience, and claimed for 5 yrs......
> 
> Where are you working now?........


Hi, I am a civil engineer too. Not many in this chat. I applied on 22 january so I'll still have to wait some weeks more.

I expect to be in Australia by the end of the year. I hope I can find a job before we move.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

lcristobal said:


> Hi, I am a civil engineer too. Not many in this chat. I applied on 22 january so I'll still have to wait some weeks more.
> 
> I expect to be in Australia by the end of the year. I hope I can find a job before we move.


I am also planning to move by the end of this year. Where are u planning to move? What is ur expertise? I am in construction sector.


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

deep4expat said:


> Congrats to everyone who got great grant letter today.
> 
> Friends, I dont know where is my C.O. Team 33 Brisbane initials A.M.
> 
> ...


it's not always that the CO is being lazy, it may also mean that the companies you have worked with OR the institutions you studied in, are being lazy in replying to the queries of the immigration department (CO's request in essence).

but it is always a good idea to send a polite mail asking "if anything required by CO that you can help with". The obvious reply will be much satisfactory reply or a Platinum mail 

good luck!


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

findraj said:


> How can you call a CO LAZY?????


man today I saw some people got grant who lodged on 28dec. however, my C.o. has not request any thing. I have postpone my tickets twice. its been almost 3years and desperate to go to India. this waiting phase is killing me. you know I am so unlucky that I couldnt attend my sisters wedding.


----------



## lcristobal (Jan 16, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> I am also planning to move by the end of this year. Where are u planning to move? What is ur expertise? I am in construction sector.



I thought you were already there. I have not decided where to go yet, but maybe Sydney or Perth, wherever I find a job. I've been doing linear work projects for the last 5 years, but I wouldn't mind changing to another sector.

You're moving to Perth, right?. I've read they need many engineers there.


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

raaj said:


> it's not always that the CO is being lazy, it may also mean that the companies you have worked with OR the institutions you studied in, are being lazy in replying to the queries of the immigration department (CO's request in essence).
> 
> but it is always a good idea to send a polite mail asking "if anything required by CO that you can help with". The obvious reply will be much satisfactory reply or a Platinum mail
> 
> good luck!


Hi Raaj.

I am just claiming Education points. I didnt claim any points for any work experience which requires any cross verification.
I have studied Masters in I.T. from Uni of South Australia. ACS skill assessment Bachelor and Masters equivalent to Australian Qualification. Studied fulltime course in Regional. that all provide me 55points And then I have done Professional Year Program which gives me 5points. 
Inshort I have claimed only educational points on the basis of these education I have got my Temporary Residancy.

but If you were in my situation you will also become impetient.

Also according to this forum. Team 33 Brisbane is allocated to those applicant who has claimed Work Experience points. So why just me allocated to this team. Many of my friends had been allocated to Team 2 or Team 4.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

lcristobal said:


> I thought you were already there. I have not decided where to go yet, but maybe Sydney or Perth, wherever I find a job. I've been doing linear work projects for the last 5 years, but I wouldn't mind changing to another sector.
> 
> You're moving to Perth, right?. I've read they need many engineers there.


Yeah, till now i have plan to move to perth. But from this forum i have got the idea that getting a job is the most difficult hurdle after relocating to Australia. I will take fund to cover me and my family for 6 months. But if i do not get job within 6 months then i will be in big trouble as i do not have any backup plan.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> Congrats to everyone who got great grant letter today.
> 
> Friends, I dont know where is my C.O. Team 33 Brisbane initials A.M.
> 
> ...


i think Team 33 and 34 are new teams.. and CO are also new.. so they are taking time and doing all the verifications..


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

My CO has requested for documents on 14th Feb... we have send the documents on the same day.... Will they ask for further documents ? I have applied on Dec1...


----------



## lcristobal (Jan 16, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Yeah, till now i have plan to move to perth. But from this forum i have got the idea that getting a job is the most difficult hurdle after relocating to Australia. I will take fund to cover me and my family for 6 months. But if i do not get job within 6 months then i will be in big trouble as i do not have any backup plan.


I am sure we will find a job sooner than that! They would not be inviting so many people if there werent't enough jobs... I hope


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> man today I saw some people got grant who lodged on 28dec. however, my C.o. has not request any thing. I have postpone my tickets twice. its been almost 3years and desperate to go to India. this waiting phase is killing me. you know I am so unlucky that I couldnt attend my sisters wedding.


Your job is over after applying, you can always leave the country when you feel like, you get a bridging visa if your visa expires after applying for PR.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> My CO has requested for documents on 14th Feb... we have send the documents on the same day.... Will they ask for further documents ? I have applied on Dec1...


They could but its not likely 

Poke your Co with an email


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

moment said:


> Guys,
> 
> After a very long waiting , the CO has sent me an email.
> 
> ...


Good luck mate though I'd suggest that you act upon these 2 things quickly. PCC is the most time consuming activity. 

I am also waiting for the same since 14 days 

Anyways, best of luck !


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey findraj, have you got your PCC ?

Except the PCC, have you supplied all other docs to your CO ?

I am still waiting for my PCC  It has been 15 days now.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hey findraj, have you got your PCC ?
> 
> Except the PCC, have you supplied all other docs to your CO ?
> 
> I am still waiting for my PCC  It has been 15 days now.


Not yet, I have requested the Authorities to hurry up..And I can expect to receive it anytime next week 

I have supplied all other docs to CO...

Are you waiting for Indian PCC or wut?


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS to all who've received the GOLDEN mail and have been GRANTED a Visa. Enjoy yourself and celebrate.

My best wishes to everyone :clap2: lane:

I believe that now is the start of most difficult phase for most of us - search for a job 
Best of luck to everyone for it.

Wish me luck too


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to all who've received the GOLDEN mail and have been GRANTED a Visa. Enjoy yourself and celebrate.
> 
> My best wishes to everyone :clap2: lane:
> 
> ...


Good luck Sandeep


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

GermanNurse said:


> ah ok thanks for the info ... so it´s another proof that I´ve an income ... that´s easy enough done ...


They want to make sure that you really worked there and have experience. One way to prove that you genuinely worked there is when the company pays you. So this can be shown by a bank statement. 
Anyways.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

deep4expat said:


> man today I saw some people got grant who lodged on 28dec. however, my C.o. has not request any thing. I have postpone my tickets twice. its been almost 3years and desperate to go to India. this waiting phase is killing me. you know I am so unlucky that I couldnt attend my sisters wedding.


Yea that's definitely the case officers fault. 
I can totally understand that you couldn't attend your sisters wedding. Again, your case officers fault. You postponed your tickets two times. That's it man! So many problems because of your case officer. I wonder if you read the part that it may take a year to process after a case officer is allocated. But then again, they should do their job in 3 days max, man! FU case officers for ruining tickets and a wedding.


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

saurabh.naidu said:


> Hey bhagya . That's the same CO my friend got allocated to . He got the grant yesterday . Just saying the CO is a girl yeah ?



Seems a girl
When did your friend apply? and when did he get CO allocated?


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

HannahSibson said:


> Hey congrats for CO allocation. Ur doc status changed to received after CO allocation or it was received after upload only? U are applying from australia or from offshore?


After I saw the email from CO, I checked the status of docs - that time I noticed the change
Yeah - I applied from Australia


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

bhagya_nair said:


> Seems a girl
> When did your friend apply? and when did he get CO allocated?


My friend applied on 20th dec and received email from CO asking for more docs this Monday . He uploaded'em on Tuesday and got the grant on the same day  .


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Yea that's definitely the case officers fault.
> I can totally understand that you couldn't attend your sisters wedding. Again, your case officers fault. You postponed your tickets two times. That's it man! So many problems because of your case officer. I wonder if you read the part that it may take a year to process after a case officer is allocated. But then again, they should do their job in 3 days max, man! FU case officers for ruining tickets and a wedding.


Hi Guys ,

I am pleased to inform you the good news ....Finally Grant letter received .

It was a really long journey and tested a lot of my temperament .

My sincere thanks to all the members here for sharing their experience and thoughts .

Wish you all a very speedy grants..

Those of you who would like to know more about me :

I am an Onshore Applicant working on E457 in Australia since 2010 

My dependents include my wife and kid .

I have front loaded all the documents and it was a straight grant . No other communication from CO . Co is from Team 4 . I am told that CO was allocated on 15th Feb and I was the impression that it would take a few weeks but happy that I got it quite early .

Thank you once again.


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

saurabh.naidu said:


> My friend applied on 20th dec and received email from CO asking for more docs this Monday . He uploaded'em on Tuesday and got the grant on the same day  .


thanks - thats encouraging


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

ManojLenka said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I am pleased to inform you the good news ....Finally Grant letter received .
> 
> ...


Awesome !! Congratulations to u n ur family . Enjoy


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations Manoj!!!! Good Luck ahead!!!


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

I received the grant today...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> I received the grant today...


Nice, Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

I got the grant just a while back...


----------



## Spikes (Feb 17, 2013)

bhagya_nair said:


> I got the grant just a while back...


Congrats!!


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

findraj said:


> Nice, Congratulations!!!!!


thanks so much


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> thanks so much


Congrats bhagya and lenka for Grant,.........


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

vn143 said:


> Congrats bhagya and lenka for Grant,.........


Thanks


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

Spikes said:


> Congrats!!


So many grants this week.......Diac is now speeding up the things.


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

Spikes said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

bhagya_nair said:


> I got the grant just a while back...


Wow congrats...


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Not yet, I have requested the Authorities to hurry up..And I can expect to receive it anytime next week
> 
> I have supplied all other docs to CO...
> 
> Are you waiting for Indian PCC or wut?


Yeah, I'm waiting for Indian PCC. 

I was thinking of supplying the whole lot of documents at one go but since the PCC has taken more than 2 weeks, now I think that it would be better that I send all other documents except PCC for me and my wife. 
I am still running in the 28 days time frame with 14 days over.

Are you also waiting for Indian PCC?


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

bhagya_nair said:


> I got the grant just a while back...


Congratulations bhagya..Wao that was super quick...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> I received the grant today...



Congrates Bhagya..............
You have applied on 7th Jan and got the grant on 28th Feb, In just 52 days time...

I think DIAC is working on the speed of Rocket................

lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

ManojLenka said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I am pleased to inform you the good news ....Finally Grant letter received .
> 
> ...


Congratulations Manoj....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

I got a mail from CO today requesting some documents.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

I got a mail from CO today requesting some documents.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Amit83 said:


> I got a mail from CO today requesting some documents.


Congrates Amit for the CO Allocation.............


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

bhagya_nair said:


> I got the grant just a while back...


Congrats Bhagya  .. That CO seems to be ultra fast . The same happened to my friend too . Told ya na ? Now fingers crossed for my CO/ grant . I have pre-uploaded all the documents I could think off .So I assume I won't be asked for anything . But u never know . So until then :juggle:


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Amit83 said:


> I got a mail from CO today requesting some documents.


Congrats Amit.. Hope i get CO allocation soon..


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

anandlitesh said:


> Congrates Bhagya..............
> You have applied on 7th Jan and got the grant on 28th Feb, In just 52 days time...
> 
> I think DIAC is working on the speed of Rocket................
> ...


yeah - it was faster than i expected


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

saurabh.naidu said:


> Congrats Bhagya  .. That CO seems to be ultra fast . The same happened to my friend too . Told ya na ? Now fingers crossed for my CO/ grant . I have pre-uploaded all the documents I could think off .So I assume I won't be asked for anything . But u never know . So until then :juggle:


yes - thanks
hope you too get the grant this week


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz Manoj and Bhagya! All the very very very best


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Yeah, I'm waiting for Indian PCC.
> 
> I was thinking of supplying the whole lot of documents at one go but since the PCC has taken more than 2 weeks, now I think that it would be better that I send all other documents except PCC for me and my wife.
> I am still running in the 28 days time frame with 14 days over.
> ...


Nope, see my signature


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> I received the grant today...


congratulations.. 

I have one question for u regarding the AU PCC. I have been struggling to get it. I filed it in last week of dec 2012. Jan 23nd I got completion email, but I haven't got the certificate till date. Just wish to know how much time it takes to reach from AU to IND.

Any inputs if you can provide would be good.


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> I received the grant today...


Congrat's !!!!


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

ksheshkumar said:


> Congrat's !!!!



Hi ksheshkumar

I have also applied my visa on 29th Jan & did you get any update from DIAC.......

Have u applied through an agent or by yourself.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> congratulations..
> 
> I have one question for u regarding the AU PCC. I have been struggling to get it. I filed it in last week of dec 2012. Jan 23nd I got completion email, but I haven't got the certificate till date. Just wish to know how much time it takes to reach from AU to IND.
> 
> Any inputs if you can provide would be good.


1 week


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

thumbsup said:


> congratulations..
> 
> I have one question for u regarding the AU PCC. I have been struggling to get it. I filed it in last week of dec 2012. Jan 23nd I got completion email, but I haven't got the certificate till date. Just wish to know how much time it takes to reach from AU to IND.
> 
> Any inputs if you can provide would be good.


well... i am living in Australia... i got that within a week


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

ksheshkumar said:


> Congrat's !!!!


thanks


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi ksheshkumar
> 
> I have also applied my visa on 29th Jan & did you get any update from DIAC.......
> 
> Have u applied through an agent or by yourself.


Hi,

No CO allocation till now .......

till now only 2-3 Application filed on 6 & 7 Jan are getting CO allocated... will hv to wait at least 3 weeks for the CO allocation....

i hv applied myself....


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, well I have still not heard anything  I re-uploaded the two docs which showed as 'required' yesterday, assuming the CO cannont see them. One of those have changed to 'received' and one still remain as 'required'. I don't know if I am hoping for too much, but I am assuming someone is working on it, as one doc I re-uploaded yesterday has changed to "received". Hmmmm...I really don't know what to do...No replies to emails and calling DIAC gives me the same answer "you have a CO since 14th and they will contact you if they need anything!". I have not uploaded form 80, so atleast if they need that, they should contact me!


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Amit83 said:


> I got a mail from CO today requesting some documents.


Congrats Amit... Are you onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

ksheshkumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> No CO allocation till now .......
> 
> ...


Yes,
i think around 15-20 th March we will hear something from CO, i feel so..
anyways i m from Panchkula & applied through Agent there in Chandigarh............

Thanks ........


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

udda said:


> Congrats Amit... Are you onshore or offshore applicant?


I am offshore applicant. I'll collect and send the documents and update with the results.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, well I have still not heard anything  I re-uploaded the two docs which showed as 'required' yesterday, assuming the CO cannont see them. One of those have changed to 'received' and one still remain as 'required'. I don't know if I am hoping for too much, but I am assuming someone is working on it, as one doc I re-uploaded yesterday has changed to "received". Hmmmm...I really don't know what to do...No replies to emails and calling DIAC gives me the same answer "you have a CO since 14th and they will contact you if they need anything!". I have not uploaded form 80, so atleast if they need that, they should contact me!


Its only 2 weeks VVV, there is no point getting impatient...It will annoy them, rather just have patience they have a lot of applications to process now..

Check your spam box or junk mails in case you missed any email. Dont keep calling them they keep a record of which applicant called when...

Also the people answer the call center number are not case officers themselves you know so they dont know a thing. I would rather call the CO my self once he/she chooses to contact me.

Remember, Too many cooks spoil the broth


----------



## sunnybal (Feb 15, 2012)

congrats to all the new pr holders.

today co sent me mail and asked for medicals of myself and baby. 

co initials MD
team 2
my medicals are already done and uploaded by medibank but somehow co is unable to access. i will provide him my case number. for baby, i have booked an appointment on 6 March. 

is this mean that all other things are met except medicals or Co can ask me more docs in future?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Its only 2 weeks VVV, there is no point getting impatient...It will annoy them, rather just have patience they have a lot of applications to process now..
> 
> Check your spam box or junk mails in case you missed any email. Dont keep calling them they keep a record of which applicant called when...
> 
> ...


Thanks findraj for your advice...Yes, you are right! I am going to forget about this until I hear anything and get on with my other businesses  If I don't hear anything by next Friday, I will call and check.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sunnybal said:


> congrats to all the new pr holders.
> 
> today co sent me mail and asked for medicals of myself and baby.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Co can ask, but to finalise your case Co needs your meds done, so do it!!

Good Luck


----------



## MS_MAYA (Feb 27, 2013)

I am a new member. Lodged 189 on November 18th, got CO allocated on 12 December, he asked for form 80, which I upoaded on 14th December. After that no reply from him. Later on, Co went for long vacation and got new CO on 6 February (according to DIAC). This CO never contacted me. Is anyone having the same CO as mine.

*Team 4 Adelaide, CO initials C.B*

I am thinking of calling DIAC and get her contact details.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

VVV said:


> Thanks findraj for your advice...Yes, you are right! I am going to forget about this until I hear anything and get on with my other businesses  If I don't hear anything by next Friday, I will call and check.


Glad I could convince you, yes next Friday would be ideal


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

ManojLenka said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I am pleased to inform you the good news ....Finally Grant letter received .
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Its time to party!!!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> I received the grant today...


Congratulations bhagya_nair - our very first jan 2013 grant on the forum!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> I got the grant just a while back...


Congratulations !!
Quite haste your CO->Grant conversion was


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Amit83 said:


> I got a mail from CO today requesting some documents.


nice one. Another CO allocation for January - I like this.


----------



## Kamarjahan (Jan 6, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations !!
> Quite haste your CO->Grant conversion was



Congrats to all who got their grants and CO assigned.....I have lodged my application on Jan 5th but still now no sign of CO.....


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

MS_MAYA said:


> I am a new member. Lodged 189 on November 18th, got CO allocated on 12 December, he asked for form 80, which I upoaded on 14th December. After that no reply from him. Later on, Co went for long vacation and got new CO on 6 February (according to DIAC). This CO never contacted me. Is anyone having the same CO as mine.
> 
> *Team 4 Adelaide, CO initials C.B*
> 
> I am thinking of calling DIAC and get her contact details.


Can you share your previous and current team and CO intitials?


----------



## Kamarjahan (Jan 6, 2013)

Congrats to all who got their grants and CO assigned.....I have lodged my application on Jan 5th but still now no sign of CO.....


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

MS_MAYA said:


> I am a new member. Lodged 189 on November 18th, got CO allocated on 12 December, he asked for form 80, which I upoaded on 14th December. After that no reply from him. Later on, Co went for long vacation and got new CO on 6 February (according to DIAC). This CO never contacted me. Is anyone having the same CO as mine.
> 
> *Team 4 Adelaide, CO initials C.B*
> 
> I am thinking of calling DIAC and get her contact details.


Hi Maya,
I got my CO on Feb 5, She has asked for some documents which I have sent on next day. And nothing heard after that. I have sent few emails. No response.
My co is from same team. Initials K.S. May be she is also on vacation. Would DIAC confirm this? I do not have her direcT contact number. How we get it? From DIAC ?


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

Kamarjahan said:


> Congrats to all who got their grants and CO assigned.....I have lodged my application on Jan 5th but still now no sign of CO.....


You should have a CO by now, just called DIAC and found out that CO has been assigned for my case


----------



## Kamarjahan (Jan 6, 2013)

Congrats to all who got their grants and CO assigned.....I have lodged my application on Jan 5th but still now no sign of CO.....


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Kamarjahan said:


> Congrats to all who got their grants and CO assigned.....I have lodged my application on Jan 5th but still now no sign of CO.....


Hi Kamarjahan.. Don't worry there are still few applicants from December who didn't got CO..
May be DIAC is doing preliminary checks..


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

lcristobal said:


> I am sure we will find a job sooner than that! They would not be inviting so many people if there werent't enough jobs... I hope


Can u share your timeline with visa subclass?.........


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> well... i am living in Australia... i got that within a week


Thanks. May I ask the time frame between the completion email and delivery of the doc?

I have requested AFP last friday to send the doc to my friends place in sydney. I believe it should get reach there by 1st march. Is it reasonable time?


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

thumbsup said:


> Thanks. May I ask the time frame between the completion email and delivery of the doc?
> 
> I have requested AFP last friday to send the doc to my friends place in sydney. I believe it should get reach there by 1st march. Is it reasonable time?


I got the completion email on 18-Dec-2012
I think I got the document delivered on 20/21-Dec-2012


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

tenten said:


> Congratulations bhagya_nair - our very first jan 2013 grant on the forum!


Thanks - am I the first one from Jan? oh... i did not realize


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

saurabh.naidu said:


> Awesome !! Congratulations to u n ur family . Enjoy


Thanks Saurabh.


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations Manoj!!!! Good Luck ahead!!!


Thank you my friend findraj


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

nomita said:


> Congratulations Manoj....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thank you Nomita.


----------



## rs100 (Feb 25, 2013)

ManojLenka said:


> Thank you Nomita.


Congrats Manoj


----------



## rs100 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Guys
What is the timelines for ACS Assessment result


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

rs100 said:


> Hi Guys
> What is the timelines for ACS Assessment result


It's quite fast nowadays . I got mine in 5 days .Applied on Monday and got the assessment letter on Friday


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

deepuz said:


> in the 4th week since applied for 190 visa... expecting a CO by next week !!


Your CO might have been allocated. Might be they did not send you an initial mail. They might have started the verification proc.


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Where to upload the PCC for my spouse. For me I have the option to upload under 'Identity evidence of tab' but for my spouse drop down under custody evidence does have an option of police clearance. ?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> Thanks - am I the first one from Jan? oh... i did not realize


For subclass 189 - I believe you are the first!


----------



## Kamarjahan (Jan 6, 2013)

Pete_sampras said:


> You should have a CO by now, just called DIAC and found out that CO has been assigned for my case


Thanks Pete....will wait till this week like Nomita said and try calling them on Monday....By the way what are the documents did CO ask you...and what is your status shown in Evisa once your CO has been assigned.....
with positive hopes


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

Kamarjahan said:


> Thanks Pete....will wait till this week like Nomita said and try calling them on Monday....By the way what are the documents did CO ask you...and what is your status shown in Evisa once your CO has been assigned.....
> with positive hopes


I did not get any email mate, i called DIAC, they informed me that CO has been assigned for my case 3 days back, hope CO got all my docs


----------



## Kamarjahan (Jan 6, 2013)

Pete_sampras said:


> I did not get any email mate, i called DIAC, they informed me that CO has been assigned for my case 3 days back, hope CO got all my docs


Oh Iam sorry for my misunderstanding.....for me medical links have disappeared and form 80 assesment link have appeared...but few documents are shown as recommended for me, my husband and my kids...the rest are shown as recieved for me...till 25th feb the form 80 attachment also showed required but after I uploaded the form 80 it shows recieved form 26feb ..dont know what is happening with my visa....any inputs on this?


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> I received the grant today...


Congrats Bhagya for the super fast grant


----------



## MS_MAYA (Feb 27, 2013)

sleepyeyes said:


> Hi Maya,
> I got my CO on Feb 5, She has asked for some documents which I have sent on next day. And nothing heard after that. I have sent few emails. No response.
> My co is from same team. Initials K.S. May be she is also on vacation. Would DIAC confirm this? I do not have her direcT contact number. How we get it? From DIAC ?


Yes, you can confirm from DIAC. I applied the case through an agent and my agent did not give me CO's contact details(just told me CO name). DIAC will tell you (as you are primary applicant).


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

*Got it!*

Got that golden mail just 30 minutes back.
What a relief. So happy.
Thanks to you all for making this process easy.
Wishing you all speedy grants!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Got that golden mail just 30 minutes back.
> What a relief. So happy.
> Thanks to you all for making this process easy.
> Wishing you all speedy grants!


Congratz sleepyeyes! All the best for the move lane:lane:


----------



## MS_MAYA (Feb 27, 2013)

sleepyeyes said:


> Got that golden mail just 30 minutes back.
> What a relief. So happy.
> Thanks to you all for making this process easy.
> Wishing you all speedy grants!



congrats


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Got that golden mail just 30 minutes back.
> What a relief. So happy.
> Thanks to you all for making this process easy.
> Wishing you all speedy grants!


Congratulations. ..can u share you time when u lodged your application?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Got that golden mail just 30 minutes back.
> What a relief. So happy.
> Thanks to you all for making this process easy.
> Wishing you all speedy grants!


Congratulations!!!!! I told you, its always worth waiting man!!!!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

saurabh.naidu said:


> It's quite fast nowadays . I got mine in 5 days .Applied on Monday and got the assessment letter on Friday


That's got to be an ACS record !!


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Got that golden mail just 30 minutes back.
> What a relief. So happy.
> Thanks to you all for making this process easy.
> Wishing you all speedy grants!


Congrats .....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> That's got to be an ACS record !!


ACS record ?? I'm sorry I didn't get u..

To clarify again in detail ,I applied for ACS skills assessment on Monday 22.10.12 on the basis of my education and I got the email from the ACS on Friday 27.10.12 with an attachment assessing me as Business Analyst(261111) .


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

saurabh.naidu said:


> ACS record ?? I'm sorry I didn't get u..
> 
> To clarify again in detail ,I applied for ACS skills assessment on Monday 22.10.12 on the basis of my education and I got the email from the ACS on Friday 27.10.12 with an attachment assessing me as Business Analyst(261111) .


The turnaround time for your assessment process was way sooner than most of the ACS assessees out here. So I quipped on the turnaround time as to be a record for ACS.


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations!!!!! I told you, its always worth waiting man!!!!


Thanks a lot Raj! Hope you will get it very soon.


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations. ..can u share you time when u lodged your application?



Thank you.
It is in my signature. Applied on Dec 8. Got CO on Feb 5. But had some delay with my paper based medicals.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Thanks a lot Raj! Hope you will get it very soon.


Thanks for the wishes!!

So, whats the next plan of action


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats Manoj, Bhagya and sleepyeyes!!!!!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

I got my PCC on Jan 5 and did medicals on Jan 30.
But on my grant letter, 'Must make first entry before Feb 20, 2014'.
This bonus is very good as I am not planning to move this year.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

MS_MAYA said:


> Yes, you can confirm from DIAC. I applied the case through an agent and my agent did not give me CO's contact details(just told me CO name). DIAC will tell you (as you are primary applicant).


Hi,
Can you please share your previous CO's Team and Initials?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> I got my PCC on Jan 5 and did medicals on Jan 30.
> But on my grant letter, 'Must make first entry before Feb 20, 2014'.
> This bonus is very good as I am not planning to move this year.


Oh, thats good, I think CO gave you 1 full year from grant date...


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

findraj said:


> Thanks for the wishes!!
> 
> So, whats the next plan of action


Yes the real struggle begins. I want to make the migration as smooth as possilbe. I have a good job here. So trying find a job first before landing.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Yes the real struggle begins. I want to make the migration as smooth as possilbe. I have a good job here. So trying find a job first before landing.


Good luck ahead!!!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Got that golden mail just 30 minutes back.
> What a relief. So happy.
> Thanks to you all for making this process easy.
> Wishing you all speedy grants!


Congratulations to you Sleepyeyes. No sleeping for the next 24hrs...


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Got that golden mail just 30 minutes back.
> What a relief. So happy.
> Thanks to you all for making this process easy.
> Wishing you all speedy grants!


Congratulations, sleepyeyes!! A relief after the long wait for you.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

tenten said:


> Congratulations to you Sleepyeyes. No sleeping for the next 24hrs...


LOL, I would rather say go on sleep for next 24 hours!! So no more eyes that are sleepy!!!


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Janneeyrre said:


> They want to make sure that you really worked there and have experience. One way to prove that you genuinely worked there is when the company pays you. So this can be shown by a bank statement.
> Anyways.


Thanks, Jannee .... yes, makes sense ... like I said, that´s not a big thing to do.


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

findraj said:


> LOL, I would rather say go on sleep for next 24 hours!! So no more eyes that are sleepy!!!


Haha, Actually it is just 10.00 in the morning here in Zürich. It is going to be a long night with celebration.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Haha, Actually it is just 10.00 in the morning here in Zürich. It is going to be a long night with celebration.


Have fun!! well deserved, I love Zurich btw...Very beautiful, my wifey wanted to stay there forever and then I booked tickets to fly back home immediately


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> The turnaround time for your assessment process was way sooner than most of the ACS assessees out here. So I quipped on the turnaround time as to be a record for ACS.


Oh ok . That's new to me . I thought everybody are having their assessment done within the same time .. :/


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Congratulations to all who got the golden mail and to them who got CO assigned...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Congratulation to all who got their grant!! All the best!


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Teevee said:


> thanks for sharing, did you call or receive email from your CO?
> 
> It's good to see many 20th Dec applicant got CO assigned today



I had an email asking for more documents.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Me too got Brisbane Team 34. What is the CO intials ? Mine is AM


Mine is BE


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

congrats to all who got the golden mail today and CO assigned!!


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

ackiran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the grant today. wasn't expecting this quick
> PFB my details.
> ...


Congrats! :clap2::clap2:

Are you offshore or onshore applicant?


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey .. That's a good thing.. first 17th person getting 189
> Did you ever hear from CO for any docs? or you found out CO by calling DIAC?




Dude you got the grant man .....Superb man ....:clap2:


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

vn143 said:


> Dear All
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Guys..

Just wanted to check with you guys/..

In the last mail CO asked me to send all the documents. I submitted everything including form 80 except by tax document, and current employer reference letter...

I got the current employer reference letter today... 

No i have seen a pattern in a reply from CO. She is from team 34, CO initials AM. First time i got a reply from her on Friday.. I replied back late Sunday night , that is their early morning Monday, thinking that she would reply on Monday itself. However she replied on Friday. So that is 5 days. Then again I dropped a mail to her on Sunday night and again I got a reply on Friday. I again replied on Monday early morning, Now I am expecting her reply tomorrow.

Now the questions is she replies back after 5 days. Should I proactively send missing current employer reference letter or should I wait for her mail 2moro and reply back then and there with the reference letter?


Am I thinking too much ? ::


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

parul kaushik said:


> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 25 Dec 2012.
> .
> 
> ...



Congrats mate!:clap2::clap2: 

enjoy your time


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

Congrats to all who got their grants and CO allocation.

I'm an offshore applicant and applied last Dec 18 for 189 with my wife and four kids. I called DIAC last week and told me that i was assigned to a team (forgot the team number, I think team 4). Until now, I have not receive any email from CO. I'm not sure what is happening. Any advice from you guys? Thank you.


----------



## lcristobal (Jan 16, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Can u share your timeline with visa subclass?.........



I have updated the timeline in the signature. 

I expect to get the grant by the end of march.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Can you all please update the following database, so everyone can have idea about current status

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

Thanks in advance


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

lcristobal said:


> I have updated the timeline in the signature.
> 
> I expect to get the grant by the end of march.


R u onshore applicant?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Kamarjahan said:


> Oh Iam sorry for my misunderstanding.....for me medical links have disappeared and form 80 assesment link have appeared...but few documents are shown as recommended for me, my husband and my kids...the rest are shown as recieved for me...till 25th feb the form 80 attachment also showed required but after I uploaded the form 80 it shows recieved form 26feb ..dont know what is happening with my visa....any inputs on this?


Hi Kamarjahan,

according to your statement, it seems your CO is working on your case, that's why form 80 was shown as required? was it shown as "required" or "requested" ? I think you do not have to worry about your visa at all.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Dude you got the grant man .....Superb man ....:clap2:


yup - thanks man!

Guys - am currently is a quite busy state, not able to check all the posts.
Congrats to all who got lucky with grant 
Best of luck to those waiting.
@ VVV, findRaj - any update mates?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> Thanks - am I the first one from Jan? oh... i did not realize


Manoj and Bhagya - congrats!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Got that golden mail just 30 minutes back.
> What a relief. So happy.
> Thanks to you all for making this process easy.
> Wishing you all speedy grants!


Congrats! 
:rockon:


----------



## Kamarjahan (Jan 6, 2013)

udda said:


> Hi Kamarjahan,
> 
> according to your statement, it seems your CO is working on your case, that's why form 80 was shown as required? was it shown as "required" or "requested" ? I think you do not have to worry about your visa at all.


It was shown as required not requested..... now its recieves status


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> yup - thanks man!
> 
> Guys - am currently is a quite busy state, not able to check all the posts.
> Congrats to all who got lucky with grant
> ...


Nothing yet, I am flying back tomorrow to Mumbai, PCC will be delivered in a week or so, I hope


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

The link about arranging the Health checks has disappeared, does that mean they received the papers ?

Thanks all and congrats to whose who got granted !


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi tiger
I am telecom engineer


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The link about arranging the Health checks has disappeared, does that mean they received the papers ?
> 
> Thanks all and congrats to whose who got granted !


Hey Eddy - hows you?
Yup - for more info on medicals - how and when to check status of meds check Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place.
Best of luck!


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey Eddy - hows you?
> Yup - for more info on medicals - how and when to check status of meds check Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place.
> Best of luck!


I'm good man, congrats for your grant !
I'm waiting for my CO, I applied the 7th January so normally they'll give me a CO in March. 

I saw this morning that the Medical link disappeared, so thanks to your link, that should be a good news 

Thanks for all !


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> I'm good man, congrats for your grant !
> I'm waiting for my CO, I applied the 7th January so normally they'll give me a CO in March.
> 
> I saw this morning that the Medical link disappeared, so thanks to your link, that should be a good news
> ...


Thanks man.. Going by current line - you might already be having a CO. Today we saw 7th Jan applicant getting grant I believe! So hope for the best.. best of luck!


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks man.. Going by current line - you might already be having a CO. Today we saw 7th Jan applicant getting grant I believe! So hope for the best.. best of luck!


Wow I didn't know that ! Well, let's wait, I'm not in a hurry


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

maddxx25 said:


> finally got the grant letter today! thanks everyone on the forum who helped me and good luck to everyone on getting speedy grants!! Cheers


Congrats! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Nothing yet, I am flying back tomorrow to Mumbai, PCC will be delivered in a week or so, I hope


It will be.. Best of luck for that.. so that's the last link, right?


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

srikarasu said:


> Got my Grant today,
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their wishes, my details below
> 
> ...


Congrats !!:clap2::clap2: The grant is really fast. All the best!!

Anyway what is your occupation


----------



## medso (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey guys, after 2 and half months of wait, finally the grant has arrived and just 30 mins back. The best part is today is my wife's birthday and guess what could be the best gift?

Anyways, I'm an offshore applicant and its 3:20 AM here now. The wait was driving me so crazy that i had written a Java code to send SMS to my phone during the night so that i did not miss any communication from the CO and it worked (lol)

This forum has been a great help and source of valuable information throughout my journey and we are grateful to all people who answer people's questions out there. All the best to the people who are yet to receive their grant and congrats to other who have already received theirs.

Below are my timelines

IELTS : Oct 27th 2012 (SCORE - 7.5 )
ACS : DEC 6th 2012 (+ve assessment)
EOI SUBMITTED: DEC 7th 2012
INVITE : DEC 17 2012 (189 65 points)
APP LODGED: 18 DEC 2012
ACK: 18 DEC 2012
INDIA PCC: 4 DEC 2012
US PCC: 18 DEC 2012
MEDICALS: 22 DEC 2012
CASE OFFICER: 25 FEB 2013 (Requested for Documents)
SENT DOCUMENTS to CO : 27 FEB 2013
VISA GRANT: 1 MAR 2013

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
lane: lane: lane: lane: lane: lane:
:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

medso said:


> Hey guys, after 2 and half months of wait, finally the grant has arrived and just 30 mins back. The best part is today is my wife's birthday and guess what could be the best gift?
> 
> Anyways, I'm an offshore applicant and its 3:20 AM here now. The wait was driving me so crazy that i had written a Java code to send SMS to my phone during the night so that i did not miss any communication from the CO and it worked (lol)
> 
> ...


Congratulation. All the best for move and Enjoy good friday and off course your wife birthday..lucky day for you...


----------



## medso (Jan 7, 2013)

Saroj2012 said:


> Congratulation. All the best for move and Enjoy good friday and off course your wife birthday..lucky day for you...


Thanks Saroj and wish you a speedy grant too...


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

medso said:


> Thanks Saroj and wish you a speedy grant too...


I want your Java code mate


----------



## lcristobal (Jan 16, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> R u onshore applicant?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


No, I am in Spain now. I hope to be there by the end of the year.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

medso said:


> Hey guys, after 2 and half months of wait, finally the grant has arrived and just 30 mins back. The best part is today is my wife's birthday and guess what could be the best gift?
> 
> Anyways, I'm an offshore applicant and its 3:20 AM here now. The wait was driving me so crazy that i had written a Java code to send SMS to my phone during the night so that i did not miss any communication from the CO and it worked (lol)
> 
> ...



a code that would send you a SMS when the visa is granted??
How did you get access to their database? or simply put how did you do it?


----------



## medso (Jan 7, 2013)

Janneeyrre said:


> a code that would send you a SMS when the visa is granted??
> How did you get access to their database? or simply put how did you do it?


LOL noo... Its just a simple program that runs on my computer, frequently checks my inbox and scans for desired unread email. If it finds, it sends a SMS to me.


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

medso said:


> Hey guys, after 2 and half months of wait, finally the grant has arrived and just 30 mins back. The best part is today is my wife's birthday and guess what could be the best gift?
> 
> Anyways, I'm an offshore applicant and its 3:20 AM here now. The wait was driving me so crazy that i had written a Java code to send SMS to my phone during the night so that i did not miss any communication from the CO and it worked (lol)
> 
> ...


Congrats dude... All the best for you move


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats Medso..... Grants have been flowing this week.... Hurray...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey Guys..
> 
> Just wanted to check with you guys/..
> 
> ...


Guys Any suggestions please?


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Guys Any suggestions please?


Hey TIMUS17

Today is Friday. I hope you will grant. and C.O. starts working on my case.

You know we both got same C.O.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> Hey TIMUS17
> 
> Today is Friday. I hope you will grant. and C.O. starts working on my case.
> 
> You know we both got same C.O.


Thanks deep4expat.... When did you lodge ur application... I am sorry i can not se u signature as i am logged in using cell phone...

I hope i get grant soon... She dropped m mail last 3 times between 9:00 am to 9:06 am... I m waiting... If she asks for anything i reply then n there...


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks deep4expat.... When did you lodge ur application... I am sorry i can not se u signature as i am logged in using cell phone...
> 
> I hope i get grant soon... She dropped m mail last 3 times between 9:00 am to 9:06 am... I m waiting... If she asks for anything i reply then n there...


I have lodged on 11dec.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

medso said:


> Hey guys, after 2 and half months of wait, finally the grant has arrived and just 30 mins back. The best part is today is my wife's birthday and guess what could be the best gift?
> 
> Anyways, I'm an offshore applicant and its 3:20 AM here now. The wait was driving me so crazy that i had written a Java code to send SMS to my phone during the night so that i did not miss any communication from the CO and it worked (lol)
> 
> ...


Kudos man.. 
Congrats... nice code man!
Best of luck for movement!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> I have lodged on 11dec.


I lodged on 15th... So you should get grant before me... 

All docs sent to co ? Wat was her last communication and when?


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I lodged on 15th... So you should get grant before me...
> 
> All docs sent to co ? Wat was her last communication and when?


I have come to know after I called to Diac on 22feb. But there is no action from CO I sm still waiting for her first mail.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> I have come to know after I called to Diac on 22feb. But there is no action from CO I sm still waiting for her first mail.


So u preloaded all docs? In that case ur grant is somewhere in the sky... About to rreqch you


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

timus17 said:


> So u preloaded all docs? In that case ur grant is somewhere in the sky... About to rreqch you


Except Form 80 everything is uploaded


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Mine is BE


My CO is team 34 initial AB 
DOES ANY BODY has the same CO


----------



## EevBang (Feb 27, 2013)

*CO for 489 FS waiting*

Hello guys,

Is there any one in this thread who is waiting CO for 489 FS,, I have logged it on 7th Feb so far CO not assigned


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> Except Form 80 everything is uploaded


Ok.. Cool.. Co might not even ask form 80... I think team 33 and 34 is new... So they are taking time in processing and carrying out lot of verification


----------



## Pundrix (Mar 1, 2013)

Following this forum since long...but first post..
CO got assigned...Brisbane team 34
They asked couple of documents for my wife...English language ability, Further evindence of marriage


IELTS 6.5 (21 DEC) / EOI 189 7th Jan - Visa App/Ack 7th JAN-Med/PCC 21st Jan, CO-28th Feb, Grant-Still waiting


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> It will be.. Best of luck for that.. so that's the last link, right?


Yes, I just called up Case Officer, but its already 4 pm on friday there...She left for the day I guess..

I called her up today because today was the "28th" day..and wanted to give her an update and if its ok to wait or shall I post a formal email..

I justt logged into my evisa and all documents say received as on 28th Feb. So she did look at my file yesterday..

Will call her up on Monday and giver her an update..

Thanks for everything Super!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations EddyFR!! Good Luck ahead!!
Congratulations to Maddxx25 for the grant!! Way to GO!!
Also Congratulations Medso, good luck ahead!!


----------



## ibinujacob (Dec 19, 2012)

*applied 26 Dec..still awaiting co*

Hi....I am from Mumbai...I have applied for subclass 189 on 26 Dec..I have already completed my pcc and medicals...CO is not yet assigned as per my agent...is anyone with same application date still awaiting CO...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

ibinujacob said:


> Hi....I am from Mumbai...I have applied for subclass 189 on 26 Dec..I have already completed my pcc and medicals...CO is not yet assigned as per my agent...is anyone with same application date still awaiting CO...



Update your signature once you have made 5 posts...  And welcome to ExpatForum!!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Pundrix said:


> Following this forum since long...but first post..
> CO got assigned...Brisbane team 34
> They asked couple of documents for my wife...English language ability, Further evindence of marriage
> 
> ...


Congratulations for CO and welcome to the club.


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

medso said:


> Hey guys, after 2 and half months of wait, finally the grant has arrived and just 30 mins back. The best part is today is my wife's birthday and guess what could be the best gift?
> 
> Anyways, I'm an offshore applicant and its 3:20 AM here now. The wait was driving me so crazy that i had written a Java code to send SMS to my phone during the night so that i did not miss any communication from the CO and it worked (lol)
> 
> ...


Congrat's !!!


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

No News from any side..

is DIAC is sleeping today..........


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> No News from any side..
> 
> is DIAC is sleeping today..........


They have gone for the week, its friday evening there


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

No News from any side..

is DIAC is sleeping today..........


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> No News from any side..
> 
> is DIAC is sleeping today..........


Dude you lodged application just 4 weeks ago, you need to have more patience I say..


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

Pundrix said:


> Following this forum since long...but first post..
> CO got assigned...Brisbane team 34
> They asked couple of documents for my wife...English language ability, Further evindence of marriage
> 
> ...


pls update ur details

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Pundrix said:


> Following this forum since long...but first post..
> CO got assigned...Brisbane team 34
> They asked couple of documents for my wife...English language ability, Further evindence of marriage
> 
> ...


Congratulations for CO allocation


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

findraj said:


> Dude you lodged application just 4 weeks ago, you need to have more patience I say..


:clap2:


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Pundrix said:


> Following this forum since long...but first post..
> CO got assigned...Brisbane team 34
> They asked couple of documents for my wife...English language ability, Further evindence of marriage
> 
> ...



Who is ur CO?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period 

I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.

Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

findraj said:


> Dude you lodged application just 4 weeks ago, you need to have more patience I say..



Findraj...

I am reading this forum on regular basis & get the updates from you guys that on which date DIAC is working..which gives me motivation that my application is 25 days behind to get the CO.........


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Congrats VVV... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Congrats VVV... Best of luck for your move!! Could you tell me your team and CO initial...


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

ManojLenka said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I am pleased to inform you the good news ....Finally Grant letter received .
> 
> ...


Congrats !!:clap2: All the best


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


OMG!!!!! Absolute good news girl!!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!

All you docs were in order so your CO gave you grant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Told you its worth the wait!!!!! I seem to be a lucky charm lol, whomever I tell to wait gets the grant the next day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

findraj said:


> OMG!!!!! Absolute good news girl!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hurry up & tell me to wait Raj...;-). Hahaha


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Congratulations VVV!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> OMG!!!!! Absolute good news girl!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi raj, yes, I certainly think people need to listen to you more...Thanks a million for all the help during my paranoid frustrated moments  I have a a new resolution, to learn how to chill/relax for heavens sake :couch2:

All the best for everything...Hope to hear the good news from ur end soon too


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

bhagya_nair said:


> I received the grant today...


Congrats bhagya!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi raj, yes, I certainly think people need to listen to you more...Thanks a million for all the help during my paranoid frustrated moments  I have a a new resolution, to learn how to chill/relax for heavens sake :couch2:
> 
> All the best for everything...Hope to hear the good news from ur end soon too


Hehe, I may sound rude at times but good you didnt take it that way.

Thanks for your wishes, yeah I will get my pcc soon, and grant would follow no worries...

Anyway, so what next?? Party??


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Hurry up & tell me to wait Raj...;-). Hahaha



Lolllllllllllllllll I need to tell waittt to myself.......

Well on a serious note, patience is the key..

Everyone needs to wait


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

findraj said:


> Lolllllllllllllllll I need to tell waittt to myself.......
> 
> Well on a serious note, patience is the key..
> 
> Everyone needs to wait


Good on you mate. Good things come to those who wait


----------



## Spikes (Feb 17, 2013)

I got my grant!!!!!!!!!!!!

ES (Team 33)


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Good on you mate. Good things come to those who wait


Good Luck man!!


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

sleepyeyes said:


> Got that golden mail just 30 minutes back.
> What a relief. So happy.
> Thanks to you all for making this process easy.
> Wishing you all speedy grants!


Congrats mate!!:clap2::clap2: 

Would you please share your occupation and point claimed?


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

Spikes said:


> I got my grant!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ES (Team 33)


Congrats!!! DIAC is certainly speeding things up now.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

dldmaniac said:


> Congrats!!! DIAC is certainly speeding things up now.


Congrates......
you are onshore or offshore applicant......


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

medso said:


> Hey guys, after 2 and half months of wait, finally the grant has arrived and just 30 mins back. The best part is today is my wife's birthday and guess what could be the best gift?
> 
> Anyways, I'm an offshore applicant and its 3:20 AM here now. The wait was driving me so crazy that i had written a Java code to send SMS to my phone during the night so that i did not miss any communication from the CO and it worked (lol)
> 
> ...


Congratulations Medso!!:clap2::clap2:

What is your occupation! Best wishes to you and your family !!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Spikes said:


> I got my grant!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ES (Team 33)


Congratulations Spikes !!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> Congrats VVV... Best of luck for your move!! Could you tell me your team and CO initial...


hi Rajiv, CO is LS from team 2...

All the best...


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Hehe, I may sound rude at times but good you didnt take it that way.
> 
> Thanks for your wishes, yeah I will get my pcc soon, and grant would follow no worries...
> 
> Anyway, so what next?? Party??


Hi yes, I am going for cocktails now, at 12pm in the afternoon in SL (while still half way through a working day!)...Hahaha!!

All the best!!!! Good Luck !!! and thank u again


----------



## Spikes (Feb 17, 2013)

anandlitesh said:


> Congrates......
> you are onshore or offshore applicant......


Offshore


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi yes, I am going for cocktails now, at 12pm in the afternoon in SL (while still half way through a working day!)...Hahaha!!
> 
> All the best!!!! Good Luck !!! and thank u again


Haha lol have fun


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Congrat's


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Congrats VVV.


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

ibinujacob said:


> Hi....I am from Mumbai...I have applied for subclass 189 on 26 Dec..I have already completed my pcc and medicals...CO is not yet assigned as per my agent...is anyone with same application date still awaiting CO...


I'm also 26th Dec applicant but no updates on CO allocation yet. Hoping that we already have COs as some of Jan applicants reported getting communication from COs.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Sama0310 said:


> I'm also 26th Dec applicant but no updates on CO allocation yet. Hoping that we already have COs as some of Jan applicants reported getting communication from COs.


Come first week of March, Jan application responses are gonna spike up big time. I think if you don't get any response by midweek next, it would be prudent to get in touch with DIAC. 
But I will sincerely hope your case is cleared this week itself.


----------



## Maheshb (Nov 4, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes, I just called up Case Officer, but its already 4 pm on friday there...She left for the day I guess..
> 
> I called her up today because today was the "28th" day..and wanted to give her an update and if its ok to wait or shall I post a formal email..
> 
> ...


you should have mailed with the proof that you are trying to get last pcc. some sort of reciept.. did not you do that?
if not then do it asap!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

First work week of March is round the corner. All the best to January applicants here. Wish all of you a giant leap to the finishing line


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Come first week of March, Jan application responses are gonna spike up big time. I think if you don't get any response by midweek next, it would be prudent to get in touch with DIAC.
> But I will sincerely hope your case is cleared this week itself.


Yeah, I will wait for another week before calling DIAC.


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

Spikes said:


> I got my grant!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ES (Team 33)


Congrats Spike... I have applied on the same day... Waiting for the CO... Grant.


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

Spikes said:


> I got my grant!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ES (Team 33)


wow that was fast (relatively). 

i hope this keeps up! im dying here..

congrats! congrats! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and like everyone waiting for the CO! I filed my app on 11 Jan 2013! My category no. Is 189. Is anyone from from the same category?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Nazir said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and like everyone waiting for the CO! I filed my app on 11 Jan 2013! My category no. Is 189. Is anyone from from the same category?


Welcome aboard !!
A whole lot of people here are in the same space as you. Stay tuned in this thread for updates.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> you should have mailed with the proof that you are trying to get last pcc. some sort of reciept.. did not you do that?
> if not then do it asap!


Did it long time ago man, I had uploaded them on the e visa site as well 

She didnt acknowledged but today I saw all documents in received status..


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Congratulation mate!!!


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks Joluwarrior! Keeping my fingers crossed like everyone here


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> hi Rajiv, CO is LS from team 2...
> 
> All the best...


Congrats ... :clap2::clap2::clap2:
You got it 
Parttyyy!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Did it long time ago man, I had uploaded them on the e visa site as well
> 
> She didnt acknowledged but today I saw all documents in received status..


okay - I knew you would have done it.. ! But wanted to confirm
All the best!


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Spikes said:


> I got my grant!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ES (Team 33)


Congrats man. That's pretty quick!
All the best for ur next move.
Guys, b ready and keep checking ur mailbox, who knows next lucky one may b you


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi All
I have a query regarding PCC. One of my friend's wife did her MDS from Russia for 2 years.
From where Russian PCC has to be applied?

Is it mandatory to take PCC from there as stay was over 1 year.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> I have a few queries regarding paper based medicals.
> 
> When sent through courier, they are 1st received at local Australian embassy who send it to Global health in Sydney.
> 
> ...


I had posted above queries but looks like they got missed among the crowd. 
Anyway posting these again and would appreciate replies
Thanks


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

VVV ur CO is LS from team 2??


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Hi All
> I have a query regarding PCC. One of my friend's wife did her MDS from Russia for 2 years.
> From where Russian PCC has to be applied?
> 
> Is it mandatory to take PCC from there as stay was over 1 year.


Yes it is mandatory. You can wait for the CO to ask for it or apply in advance, since sooner or later CO will need it.

When I called my CO first time, she was nice but stiff that she will need my PCC and without it application cannot be processed further I told her it takes a long time and would follow up on authorities she agreed.


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes it is mandatory. You can wait for the CO to ask for it or apply in advance, since sooner or later CO will need it.
> 
> When I called my CO first time, she was nice but stiff that she will need my PCC and without it application cannot be processed further I told her it takes a long time and would follow up on authorities she agreed.


Hi
So, we wii have to apply to russian embassy?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> okay - I knew you would have done it.. ! But wanted to confirm
> All the best!


 

Yup


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Hi
> So, we wii have to apply to russian embassy?


I dont know actually


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Congratulations!!:clap2::clap2: & All the best!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes, I just called up Case Officer, but its already 4 pm on friday there...She left for the day I guess..
> 
> I called her up today because today was the "28th" day..and wanted to give her an update and if its ok to wait or shall I post a formal email..
> 
> ...



Good Luck Findraj... I wish monday brings you a big smile on your face with grant letter


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

vn143 said:


> Hi
> So, we wii have to apply to russian embassy?


If she is not in Russia at present, then she can contact Russian Embassy or Consulate in current country for procedure. 
If in Russia at present, then she can get in touch with the local criminal evidence department authorities or police or any other appropriate PCC issuing authority for the same.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> VVV ur CO is LS from team 2??


Hi Shabana, Yes it's LS....I never heard from her before...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Good Luck Findraj... I wish monday brings you a big smile on your face with grant letter


Not yet Tim, still need the PCC


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

VVV said:


> Hi Shabana, Yes it's LS....I never heard from her before...


My CO is also Team 2 LS... hope i get a response soon .... The wait is becoming stressful... Its three months now.....


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> My CO is also Team 2 LS... hope i get a response soon .... The wait is becoming stressful... Its three months now.....


Have you tried calling?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> My CO is also Team 2 LS... hope i get a response soon .... The wait is becoming stressful... Its three months now.....


Hi Shabana...yes as findraj says maybe you can call the CO next week...but my guess is that you will get the grant next week....All the best!


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

*Finally a CO*

From team 7, adelaide, requesting all the docs for my dependants, only, that I already had uploaded to eVisa, plus form 80 for me and spouse.
To reflect the above situation, in eVisa docs status for mine changed to Received and Requested for my dependants. Plus that link for form 80 appeared.

Inside one of the pdf attachments with instructions I read that it is better to attach the docs online and in case of error to send them via email. But most people I see in this forum email their docs when requested, what's more the link to attach the documents is not the one we used and i am not able to login (this is probably for old 17x).

I plan to do both - email and attach again in the eVisa.

In these instructions I see that no email should be larger than 5 mb. I thought this restriction is for each file. How did you do?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Some times the documents are not uploaded properly because of wrong naming convention, exceeding the size limit or the server went busy while uploading, so CO cant see complete document.

Lot of reasons for CO unable to look at documents in the Evisa system.

Mails are a preferred method of communication as there will be record as to when you sent the documents..

But I know everybody does both 

Scan at a little lower resolution..files dont have to be very bulky it could bounce back to you..


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear All...

Since the applicants who have lodged their visa's in JAN need to be geared up waiting for this messiah called CO, thought I will share an article which i came across the web... Most of them are known to the common visitors in this forum, might be of use to the newbies... Hope this Help... Actually the last two days has seen some Jan applicants getting CO allocated or visa grant.. Next week is going to be a sure roll for Jan applicants.. difficult to control the emotions as each day passes by... 

When a case officer is assigned they will then review the file and assess it against immigration policy for the visa subclass applied for.

At this point the case officer will either grant the visa or request further information in support of the application so they are satisfied the applicant meets policy.

Further requests can include health, character, further employment evidence or clarification on any other points the case officer is not clear on. If you are requested further information then it’s important to provide the requested documents in a timely manner and you are normally given 28 days. When the documents are returned the case officer will genuinely have a pile of applications that are awaiting further documents and will be working through that pile in receipt order. So the longer you take to send the document in the longer it will take for a decision to be made. The same process explained here will apply to any further requests the case officer may make as the case officer may have further queries form the documents provided.

Once the case officer has everything to make a decision they will normally grant the visa within a few days. However the time taken for the case officer to review the file once assigned or granting of the visa can depend on a number of factors such as their work load, their holidays, sick days, public holidays and in some cases Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) officers work job share so are only in the office 2, 3 or 4 days a week.

It is important to note there is no need to email or contact DIAC to make further enquiries as this only delays the process further. The more time taken replying to enquiries means less time for working on files. We would only advise contacting the case officer in emergencies or the case officer is taking an extended period of time to grant the visa once all documents have been provided. DIAC also strongly advise you not make any adverse decisions until a visa has been granted. So no booking flights, quitting jobs, removing children from school, selling property until the visa has been approved as nothing is ever 100% guaranteed.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Congrats VVV.... Hip Hip Hurray... Party time mate.... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Lolllllllllllllllll I need to tell waittt to myself.......
> 
> Well on a serious note, patience is the key..
> 
> Everyone needs to wait


Very true...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> you should have mailed with the proof that you are trying to get last pcc. some sort of reciept.. did not you do that?
> if not then do it asap!


Yes I too would agree with Superm


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Not yet Tim, still need the PCC


ohh...


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

permutation said:


> From team 7, adelaide, requesting all the docs for my dependants, only, that I already had uploaded to eVisa, plus form 80 for me and spouse.
> To reflect the above situation, in eVisa docs status for mine changed to Received and Requested for my dependants. Plus that link for form 80 appeared.
> 
> Inside one of the pdf attachments with instructions I read that it is better to attach the docs online and in case of error to send them via email. But most people I see in this forum email their docs when requested, what's more the link to attach the documents is not the one we used and i am not able to login (this is probably for old 17x).
> ...


Nice to hear that you have heard from your CO now.


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

findraj said:


> Have you tried calling?


Yes findraj i called up DIAC last thursday.. My CO dint provide me with the direct dial number.... he asked to wait for some more time... thats it i was not able to contact the CO or get the direct dial number


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

VVV said:


> Hi Shabana...yes as findraj says maybe you can call the CO next week...but my guess is that you will get the grant next week....All the best!


Thanks VVV ... hope i get some result next week... weekend these days passes more slowly than before.....


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> I had posted above queries but looks like they got missed among the crowd.
> Anyway posting these again and would appreciate replies
> Thanks



When sent through courier, they are 1st received at local Australian embassy who send it to Global health in Sydney. 


What is the role of global health for such medicals?

_Global Health Handles all Offshore medicals_

How do they differ from eHealth medicals?

_Only difference in in mode of transfer to GH. Ultimately, all Meds from outside Australia pass through GH. Gh will also upload paper meds into their system_

From there how do they reach DIAC or CO?

_Once GH has made a decision on your medicals - they post the decision on their system. At this stage your CO can view the decision online._

Note that this is my speculation and as such could be a misrepresentation of what actually happens. I do not know how meds for Onshore clients are routed/ handled.

I also believe that the office of MOC is within GH.


----------



## parism (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi all, just wanted to share that I recieved my grant letter today. My timeline is as below:

Acs: 18-apr-2012 (systems analyst)
IELTS : 13-oct-2012
EOI: 27-oct-2012 (65 points)
Invitation: 1-nov-2012
PCC AUS 4-dec-2012/India 4-dec-2012
Applied: 6-dec-2012
CO: 29-jan-2013
Meds: 1-feb-2013
PCC USA recieved: 2-feb-2013
Grant letter:1-mar-2013. 

Thanks to everyone on this forum, I managed to get my grant without needing to consult any agents. 

And yes, I wasn't asked for a form 80 unlike some others on this forum. 

I have one more question - I am already in Australia. Do I need to exit and re-enter to activate my PR? The grant letter doesn't mention anything in that regard. 

Thanks again for all the help and best of luck to everyone who is in the process, hope you all get your grants soon !


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

Finally got my grant today....exactly 3 months after application.

Interestingly grant email has name of different case officer. There was no message ever that CO has changed.


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

praji said:


> Finally got my grant today....exactly 3 months after application.
> 
> Interestingly grant email has name of different case officer. There was no message ever that CO has changed.


Is the grant from same team.. i mean team 2?


----------



## dickjohn29 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Feb 22 Applicant*

Hi,

Visa Type : 189 Skilled independant
Invitation : 7-Jan-2013
Online application lodged : 22-Feb-2013 

As of now, I have received an acknowledgement that mine is a valid application and status says "In progress" . No CO assigned yet . Will update as and when it happens. 

However, the site allows me to upload the documents online . Should I go ahead an start uploading ? And do the documents I upload need to be notarized before uploading ?

lane:

Thanks,
Richie


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Is the grant from same team.. i mean team 2?


No mention. Signature says
SO
Position number: -------
Case officer
Department of immigration & citizenship.


----------



## kumargaurav83 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

Visa Type : 189 Skilled independent
Invitation : 4-Feb-2013
Online application lodged : 5-Feb-2013
PCC - Awaiting COs request
Meds - Awaiting COs request

I think that it will be April mid until CO gets assigned to us.
Have uploaded all other docs except form 80.
Hoping for the Best.

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

parism said:


> Hi all, just wanted to share that I recieved my grant letter today. My timeline is as below:
> 
> Acs: 18-apr-2012 (systems analyst)
> IELTS : 13-oct-2012
> ...


Congratulations to you for the grant.


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

praji said:


> No mention. Signature says
> SO
> Position number: -------
> Case officer
> Department of immigration & citizenship.


Congratulations Praji! A relief after the long wait for you.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

parism said:


> Hi all, just wanted to share that I recieved my grant letter today. My timeline is as below:
> 
> Acs: 18-apr-2012 (systems analyst)
> IELTS : 13-oct-2012
> ...


Congrats Parism... Party begins ? :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

parism said:


> Hi all, just wanted to share that I recieved my grant letter today. My timeline is as below:
> 
> Acs: 18-apr-2012 (systems analyst)
> IELTS : 13-oct-2012
> ...


Congratulations buddy !!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

praji said:


> Finally got my grant today....exactly 3 months after application.
> 
> Interestingly grant email has name of different case officer. There was no message ever that CO has changed.


Congratulation praji !!


----------



## Jit (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

Just FYI, yesterday got an email from CO asking for few documents.

Need your help, Co is asking proof of marriage as recently got married.

Marriage certificate provided what else I can furnish?


Cheers
Jit


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

findraj said:


> Some times the documents are not uploaded properly because of wrong naming convention, exceeding the size limit or the server went busy while uploading, so CO cant see complete document.
> 
> Lot of reasons for CO unable to look at documents in the Evisa system.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Raj


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations to Praji and Parism!!!!


Good Luck ahead!!!!


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

I read that many people does not print the entire form 80 and then scan, but do so only for the page with signature. Then only substitute only this page in the electronically pre-filled and saved form. Can anyone confirm that he has done so and this form got accepted?


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Jit said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just FYI, yesterday got an email from CO asking for few documents.
> 
> ...


Same here , i was also asked for marriage certificate which i already provided. I have just reset it in the email....


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Hi all,
My case officer contacted me for the first time and requested below documents for my wife, though I have front loaded all of them along with mine. I need your inputs on 'Evidence of English Language Ability'. She has done her post graduation but medium of study was not mentioned on her certificate. But on her graduation(3 years course) certificate, medium of study was mentioned as English. Is it fine if i send both graduation and post graduation certificates or should i get a letter from her post graduation college?

Evidence of Birth or Age
● Birth Certificate (Planning to provide her 10th class marks list + Birth certificate from Indian consulate)
Evidence of Character
● Overseas Police Clearance - National 
Evidence of English Language Ability
Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner 
● Marriage Certificate
Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document
● Passport
Evidence of Character
● Australian Federal Police Clearance


Visa lodged date - 23-Dec-2012 (Me, wife and son from Melbourne)
Medicals and PCC- Around 7th Jan (Front loaded)
CO assigned last week (Based on DIAC's representative inputs & it was *team 34*)


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice to see many of the feb applicants joining...Welcome all !!! ..Yes till today no one has any intimation from CO. Please keep updating so that others can hav an idea.

..


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

Spikes said:


> Offshore


Wow Congrats.. When did u lodge? (sorry signature is not visible from this app) . Was that 189


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Congrats VVV.... Hip Hip Hurray... Party time mate.... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Thanks a lot timus!!! hope you get the grant soon too  All the best!

Also, Congrats parism and praji on your grants...


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Jit said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just FYI, yesterday got an email from CO asking for few documents.
> 
> ...


Hi Jit,

Marriage certificate which you have uploaded earlier might not be accessible to CO. So you can send it again to CO.


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

VVV said:


> Thanks a lot timus!!! hope you get the grant soon too  All the best!
> 
> Also, Congrats parism and praji on your grants...


Hi prism, VVV
Congratulations to all of you.........all Dec applicants all get their grant soon.......January applicants get ready for their turn.


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

*Congrats...*

Congratulations to Praji and Parism!!!!


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

I had consulted this forum and will appreciate all senior expats for a wonderful contribution. Now as my round (Lodged 11-Jan 2013) is about to start so thought jump in 

Wish me Luck mates.


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

My CO is : AM Brisbane Team 34,

assigned on 15th Feb.

in requested check list she asked for following doc.

Medical + PCC + Permanent Assessment + Form 80

1) what is "*Permanent Assessment*" ?

2) in online application , i can see one document status as "*Required*" which is pay slip, which i have already uploaded till December[dec, nov, oct ] but in requested check list[PDF] they have not asked for this document

any help would be appreciated on this.


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

fwmonger said:


> Congratulations Praji! A relief after the long wait for you.


Yes....thanks


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations to Praji and Parism!!!!
> 
> 
> Good Luck ahead!!!!


Thanks

Have been in Australia for last 7 years...that is why unhappy how the case was handled.

Inspire of hospital CEO writing urgency of matter, I was granted PR 2 weeks after deadline.


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

parism said:


> Hi all, just wanted to share that I recieved my grant letter today. My timeline is as below:
> 
> Acs: 18-apr-2012 (systems analyst)
> IELTS : 13-oct-2012
> ...


Hi Parism,

I am in Australia for last. 7 years. With new system, u don't need to exit Australia. Email is confirmation. U have PR now. U don't need anything else.


----------



## parism (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks a lot everyone!

And thanks Praji for confirming. I plan to go to the Sydney immi office and still get the passports stamped, if possible - just in case.


----------



## bprabu (Feb 6, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I lodged my visa application(189-60 pts-system Analyst) on 9th Dec 2012. I sent all the required docs on 12 Feb. I ent mail to my CO asking any further documents required. I got a reply mail from CO on 15th feb saying that no more documents are required and he is assesing my documents. After that there is no mail from CO.

My CO is from Team 33. initials BG.

I am one of the Dec 2nd week applicant waiting for GRANT.

I am worried now. What should i do? Can i call my CO or mail?

What should i mail him? Pls suggest.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Same here , i was also asked for marriage certificate which i already provided. I have just reset it in the email....


Another proof could be of a joint account that you people share your finances. I read some where in this or some other forum that this can also be a proof of people showing the relationship.


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a new comer to this forum.

I lodged my Visa 189 on 21st Jan 2013.

In my account now it displays as "processing".

Please let me know what that's mean?

How long will it take to bring me the final decisions from now on wards.

Thanx and hope for all your valuable comments.


----------



## Kamarjahan (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi All,


Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am 
Team 33
Brisbane 
No Initial

Thank you all for your support and Information :Clap:


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

Badrika said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new comer to this forum.
> 
> ...


They are currently processing the Jan 1st week applicants. Your turn should come in the next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am
> ...


Big congratulations  

All the best for the new journey. lane:


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations Kamarjahan.... !!

What was your visa subclass??


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanx for th info...dldmaniac...


----------



## Kamarjahan (Jan 6, 2013)

Badrika said:


> Congratulations Kamarjahan.... !!
> 
> What was your visa subclass??




Visa 189


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am
> Team 33
> ...


Many Congratulations!!


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

parism said:


> Thanks a lot everyone!
> 
> And thanks Praji for confirming. I plan to go to the Sydney immi office and still get the passports stamped, if possible - just in case.


U can. It will cost u $70 as per new rules.


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa application(189-60 pts-system Analyst) on 9th Dec 2012. I sent all the required docs on 12 Feb. I ent mail to my CO asking any further documents required. I got a reply mail from CO on 15th feb saying that no more documents are required and he is assesing my documents. After that there is no mail from CO.
> 
> ...


Hi, I had CO allocated on 17/1/13. I got grant yesterday. So I would suggest to be patient.


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am
> Team 33
> ...


Congratulations kamarjahan.......


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am
> Team 33
> ...


Congrats.. It seems they are working on weekend as well..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!Good Luck Ahead!!


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I lodged my 189 visa on 21st jan 2013.

My account says it's "processing".

According to the ongoing threads they are granting January 1st weeks lodgements.

Does "Processing" means my documents verification has already been done and waiting for approval? 
OR

Does that mean still a case officer has not handled my docs? (I have already front loaded my medicals and PCC)

I'm worried of this because I should be alert for employment verification as my boss will be on leave next week.

Pls help...


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

HFZ said:


> I had consulted this forum and will appreciate all senior expats for a wonderful contribution. Now as my round (Lodged 11-Jan 2013) is about to start so thought jump in
> 
> Wish me Luck mates.


Hi,

Does your account says "Processing"?

I lodged jan 21st and my account says "Processing".

What does that mean?


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

Badrika said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does your account says "Processing"?
> 
> ...


please clarify where it is saying processing

maybe it is "in progress" not "processing"

and if it saying "in progress" that is normal


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am
> Team 33
> ...


Congratutions a Ton.


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

Badrika said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does your account says "Processing"?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.
Well it says "In Progress" on right corner for status.

For all applicants (family) and my self regarding document uploads it states...."Processing"


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

HFZ said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Well it says "In Progress" on right corner for status.
> 
> For all applicants (family) and my self regarding document uploads it states...."Processing"


thanx a lot HFZ


----------



## moment (Nov 29, 2012)

I need some help.

Guys,

I am in the medical check process.

I called the clinic and the operator asked me whether I will apply for the online or the manual form.

All what I know is the manual will take longer time. However the clinic operator told me that for online I have to make an online registration.

Where can I find that online registration? Please help.

By the way I have applied through an agent


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

tenten said:


> When sent through courier, they are 1st received at local Australian embassy who send it to Global health in Sydney.
> 
> 
> What is the role of global health for such medicals?
> ...


Thanks tenten for your reply!

The other difference between eHealth and paper based medicals could be that GH will have to scan and upload(or something similar) to make it online, whereas eHealth system already has these documents online. This may contribute to delays, since the entry would have to be done for many offshore applicants with paper based medicals.

I still have a query:
Whether GH makes decision on all the cases or only the referred ones, since I've seen people uploading medicals after CO asks for, and getting Grant within few hours


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

moment said:


> I need some help.
> 
> Guys,
> 
> ...


You need to submit eVisa and you need medical referral letter generated through online system after application submitted. In that letter it says "Online Medical".


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

moment said:


> I need some help.
> 
> Guys,
> 
> ...


Dear 

There will be link in your online visa application "oraganise your health exminations"
As you applied through agent; he/she can check for this and arrange an appointment with the clinic who supports ehealth concept


----------



## Spikes (Feb 17, 2013)

HannahSibson said:


> Wow Congrats.. When did u lodge? (sorry signature is not visible from this app) . Was that 189


7 January. 189 Yes.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Badrika said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa on 21st jan 2013.
> 
> ...


Replies as above


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Thanks a lot timus!!! hope you get the grant soon too  All the best!
> 
> Also, Congrats parism and praji on your grants...



Thanks VVV for your wishes... Will plan to meet in Oz..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am
> ...


Great news..... Enjoy mate.. Congratulations.. celebrations...


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am
> ...



Congrates Kamarjahan.........lane::clap2::clap2:


----------



## medso (Jan 7, 2013)

outlander said:


> Congrats dude... All the best for you move


Thanks Outlander..


----------



## medso (Jan 7, 2013)

findraj said:


> Congratulations EddyFR!! Good Luck ahead!!
> Congratulations to Maddxx25 for the grant!! Way to GO!!
> Also Congratulations Medso, good luck ahead!!


Thanks Raj... Hope you will get your PCC soon and a quick grant letter thereafter.. All the best


----------



## medso (Jan 7, 2013)

parism said:


> Hi all, just wanted to share that I recieved my grant letter today. My timeline is as below:
> 
> Acs: 18-apr-2012 (systems analyst)
> IELTS : 13-oct-2012
> ...


Congrats Parism....


----------



## Maheshb (Nov 4, 2012)

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am
> ...


congratulations:clap2:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

medso said:


> Thanks Raj... Hope you will get your PCC soon and a quick grant letter thereafter.. All the best


Thanks for your kind wishes, dont forget to update your time line


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Guys... 

I have a query regarding verification of experience... Do the people from immi disclose the reason for verification ?

I am worried about it because I got my Job reference letter from my manager in current organization by telling him that I need to apply for visa for appearing for CCIE exam... I did not told him that it is for PR VISA. 

Will the verification people say that this verification is for PR visa application ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey Guys...
> 
> I have a query regarding verification of experience... Do the people from immi disclose the reason for verification ?
> 
> ...


They might not even call. Not all get the call - only people I saw getting verification visit or call were either business man or working on onshore (australia).. not sure on this logic though - other may guide as well.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> They might not even call. Not all get the call - only people I saw getting verification visit or call were either business man or working on onshore (australia).. not sure on this logic though - other may guide as well.


One guy got a verification... See this link..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ocessing-questions-merged-34.html#post1073946


Please suggest should I drop them a mail asking not to disclose the purpose of verification


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Wooooooo Hooooooo... The wait is finally over! 

Got the Golden Grant Grant Letter!!

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:

Thanks to the forum and all the expats for all the valueable information and for making life easier during the wait period!!

I wish everyone a faster processing and a speedy grant!!

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

fwmonger said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wooooooo Hooooooo... The wait is finally over!
> 
> ...


Congrats

Can share the timeline of each stage n visa type.


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Dear Friends,

How do I call the Case Officer? I have a CO from Team 2 Adelaide. And its been over two weeks now after I sent all the requested docs, but haven't received any response yet.

Should I reach him at 131881 or is there someother number?

Please suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

fwmonger said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wooooooo Hooooooo... The wait is finally over!
> 
> ...


congrats! cheers! :clap2:


----------



## Maheshb (Nov 4, 2012)

fwmonger said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wooooooo Hooooooo... The wait is finally over!
> 
> ...



:clap2: Congrats :clap2:


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

ram2013 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Can share the timeline of each stage n visa type.


Thanks you ram2013. All details are in my signature.


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

superm said:


> congrats! cheers! :clap2:


Thanks superm! A special thanks to you, indeed! I really appreciate your efforts in answering everyone's query on this forum. 

All the best for your move. When are you planning to move by the way?


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

Maheshb said:


> :clap2: Congrats :clap2:


Thanks Maheshb!


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Got Allocated to CO today from Team 4 Adelaide.. Can anyone tell the experience with this team..CO asked me for Work Experience documents, i will attach them today.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

fwmonger said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wooooooo Hooooooo... The wait is finally over!
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!!! Good Luck ahead!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

nomita said:


> Got Allocated to CO today from Team 4 Adelaide.. Can anyone tell the experience with this team..CO asked me for Work Experience documents, i will attach them today.


Co initials??

Team 4 is fast if all your documents are ready..


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

findraj said:


> Co initials??
> 
> Team 4 is fast if all your documents are ready..


CO Initials: SB


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

nomita said:


> Got Allocated to CO today from Team 4 Adelaide.. Can anyone tell the experience with this team..CO asked me for Work Experience documents, i will attach them today.


Heyyy congratulations on having a co allocated, you're just days away from getting a grant


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

nomita said:


> CO Initials: SB


Good Luck for your grants, he/she only asked for work experience documents or anything more? Wat about your health and PCC?


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

findraj said:


> Good Luck for your grants, he/she only asked for work experience documents or anything more? Wat about your health and PCC?


Thanks Raj, She only asked for Work Experience docs, I have done my medicals last year and PCC are also done..


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

nagarjuna726 said:


> Heyyy congratulations on having a co allocated, you're just days away from getting a grant


Thanks nagarjuna.. You will have a co soon.. Maybe your file is already allocated to a CO..


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

nomita said:


> Thanks nagarjuna.. You will have a co soon.. Maybe your file is already allocated to a CO..


I've been thinking the same. may your words come true


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

nomita said:


> Thanks Raj, She only asked for Work Experience docs, I have done my medicals last year and PCC are also done..


Nice, then maybe your case is almost finalised once she is ok with your work experience docs. 

why didnt you submit them earlier??


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

fwmonger said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wooooooo Hooooooo... The wait is finally over!
> 
> ...


Congrats.... What a start of the week....  Party time..


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

findraj said:


> Nice, then maybe your case is almost finalised once she is ok with your work experience docs.
> 
> why didnt you submit them earlier??


 I did, Submit those earlier..I will upload them again, i did upload tax docs , payslips and work reference letter , She is asking for Payslips and Tax docs.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Today all my doc status changed to received....... except the degree transcript, which i just uploaded again...

This wait is definitely killing..


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Today all my doc status changed to received....... except the degree transcript, which i just uploaded again...
> 
> This wait is definitely killing..


Got CO allocated T4 Adelaide, VS. only document requested was for the first employer though I have uploaded everything. CO says could see only tax documents and not rest. For the document status all changed to received or not required.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Guys.. I have this question for my Sis... She is also applying for Aus PR 189 visa.. my brother in law would be dependent and she is claiming partner points as well, 

So apart from IELTS and ACS, do we need to show partner (dependent) work reference letter as well in DIAC application (not ACS, we already got ACS)...

Please suggest...


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey Guys.. I have this question for my Sis... She is also applying for Aus PR 189 visa.. my brother in law would be dependent and she is claiming partner points as well,
> 
> So apart from IELTS and ACS, do we need to show partner (dependent) work reference letter as well in DIAC application (not ACS, we already got ACS)...
> 
> Please suggest...



IF she is claiming point for his work exp... yes u will hv to show some proofs of his work exp.....not sure bat ref letter but yes the payslips and offer letter , exp n relieving(if applicable)


----------



## saurabh.naidu (Feb 4, 2013)

:clap2: :clap2: FINALLY !! FINALLY !! FINALLY !! :clap2: :clap2:

Got the Grant email  . Don't know how to react now, the waiting has made me numb . Didn't knew when the CO was allotted . But he (intials JS) is from Team 2 as per the email . All the best to everyone waiting and Congratulations to one's who've got the GRANT . I think I should now shut up and ENJOYYYY :hat:

p.s : jnbaskjndikjnk&$^$*nanfnakfnkafnkn#*($(IQ)[email protected]#$%^klndjfnkjnsfk<>[email protected]#$%^nksndkfnskdgn^&*(m skfn sngknsng

^ EXACT WORDS IN MY MIND :bounce:


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

saurabh.naidu said:


> :clap2: :clap2: FINALLY !! FINALLY !! FINALLY !! :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Got the Grant email  . Don't know how to react now, the waiting has made me numb . Didn't knew when the CO was allotted . But he (intials JS) is from Team 2 as per the email . All the best to everyone waiting and Congratulations to one's who've got the GRANT . I think I should now shut up and ENJOYYYY :hat:
> 
> ...


Congrats man!!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

saurabh.naidu said:


> :clap2: :clap2: FINALLY !! FINALLY !! FINALLY !! :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Got the Grant email  . Don't know how to react now, the waiting has made me numb . Didn't knew when the CO was allotted . But he (intials JS) is from Team 2 as per the email . All the best to everyone waiting and Congratulations to one's who've got the GRANT . I think I should now shut up and ENJOYYYY :hat:
> 
> ...


Congratulations saurabh.naidu! let it all sink in and have the best day. All the best for the plans ahead.


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

saurabh.naidu said:


> :clap2: :clap2: FINALLY !! FINALLY !! FINALLY !! :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Got the Grant email  . Don't know how to react now, the waiting has made me numb . Didn't knew when the CO was allotted . But he (intials JS) is from Team 2 as per the email . All the best to everyone waiting and Congratulations to one's who've got the GRANT . I think I should now shut up and ENJOYYYY :hat:
> 
> ...


That's awesome dude, congratulations. Jan applications are moving pretty fast.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

saurabh.naidu said:


> :clap2: :clap2: FINALLY !! FINALLY !! FINALLY !! :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Got the Grant email  . Don't know how to react now, the waiting has made me numb . Didn't knew when the CO was allotted . But he (intials JS) is from Team 2 as per the email . All the best to everyone waiting and Congratulations to one's who've got the GRANT . I think I should now shut up and ENJOYYYY :hat:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> IF she is claiming point for his work exp... yes u will hv to show some proofs of his work exp.....not sure bat ref letter but yes the payslips and offer letter , exp n relieving(if applicable)


Thanks Parul....


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

*Hello Friends!!!!!*

:cheer2: :cheer2: FINALLY !! LONG !! WAIT !! IS !! OVER !! :cheer2: :cheer2:

I Got GOLDEN GRANT Email from CO Team-33 Brisbane Iitials AM

Guys don't know how to react now. I was shocked and checked my Inbox 9 times to make sure. Finally I have printed it.
CO never requested any documents, not even FORM 80.

*Best Luck to everyone waiting
Congratulations to one's who've got the GRANT *

Again Thanks a lot to this Forum!!!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> :cheer2: :cheer2: FINALLY !! LONG !! WAIT !! IS !! OVER !! :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> I Got GOLDEN GRANT Email from CO Team-33 Brisbane Iitials AM
> 
> ...


Congratulations Deep!!!!!!


----------



## zhuhai (Feb 12, 2013)

How do you find out if a CO is assigned to you? Will the status change from "In Process" to "Finalized"?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

nomita said:


> Got Allocated to CO today from Team 4 Adelaide.. Can anyone tell the experience with this team..CO asked me for Work Experience documents, i will attach them today.


Hhm. Wheel are rolling 
Congratulations.


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations !!!! Good Luck ahead!!


Thanks findraj! Wish you luck with your PCC and grant!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Got CO allocated T4 Adelaide, VS. only document requested was for the first employer though I have uploaded everything. CO says could see only tax documents and not rest. For the document status all changed to received or not required.


Congratulations !!
Wish you a quick CO->Grant conversion time.


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Congrats.... What a start of the week....  Party time..


Thanks timus17. Good luck with your grant!


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

saurabh.naidu said:


> :clap2: :clap2: FINALLY !! FINALLY !! FINALLY !! :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Got the Grant email  . Don't know how to react now, the waiting has made me numb . Didn't knew when the CO was allotted . But he (intials JS) is from Team 2 as per the email . All the best to everyone waiting and Congratulations to one's who've got the GRANT . I think I should now shut up and ENJOYYYY :hat:
> 
> ...


Congrats saurabh.naidu!


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> :cheer2: :cheer2: FINALLY !! LONG !! WAIT !! IS !! OVER !! :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> I Got GOLDEN GRANT Email from CO Team-33 Brisbane Iitials AM
> 
> ...


Congrats deep4expat!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> :cheer2: :cheer2: FINALLY !! LONG !! WAIT !! IS !! OVER !! :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> I Got GOLDEN GRANT Email from CO Team-33 Brisbane Iitials AM
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!
Good luck for the future


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations Deep!!!!!!


Thanks Raj.

From Today I will pray for you.
I hope this week would be last for your _______ Period.,


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

zhuhai said:


> How do you find out if a CO is assigned to you? Will the status change from "In Process" to "Finalized"?


Please dont rely on the status of EOI, Every now & then Status changed Recieved to Requested. I dont know what was happening with that. but I were keep tracking the updates of applicants from this forum. When I saw post that 15-Dec applicant has been allocated, then I cannel DIAC and they told me that I have been allocated.

So please call DIAC and keep yourself updated from this forum.


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

fwmonger said:


> Congrats deep4expat!


Thanks a lot


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations !!
> Good luck for the future


Thanks a lot


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> Thanks Raj.
> 
> From Today I will pray for you.
> I hope this week would be last for your _______ Period.,


Heehee thanks deep!!!! 

I have so many well wishers here, thank you for your kind words..

Whats your next plan?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

fwmonger said:


> Thanks findraj! Wish you luck with your PCC and grant!


Thx FW!! I can join ya guys in 2 weeks!!


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

findraj said:


> Heehee thanks deep!!!!
> 
> I have so many well wishers here, thank you for your kind words..
> 
> Whats your next plan?


I will take off from work for next 2 months and will Enjoy trip to India


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> I will take off from work for next 2 months and will Enjoy trip to India


Onshore applicant? Where are you currently located??


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

findraj said:


> Onshore applicant? Where are you currently located??


Adelaide


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> Adelaide


Cool!! Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

[Mate. Please don't disclose the CO's name. Use initials.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Seriously, how can you post personal information of Immigration Officer!!!!!!! [Excised]


----------



## ibinujacob (Dec 19, 2012)

findraj said:


> Seriously, how can you post personal information of Immigration Officer!!!!!!! There has to be some brains in peoples head


oops sorry...i didnt know that...how can i remove it


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

ibinujacob said:


> oops sorry...i didnt know that...how can i remove it


Look for Edit option at the bottom of your post.


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

ibinujacob said:


> oops sorry...i didnt know that...how can i remove it


Simple. Just edit your post. 

timus17, you might want to edit your post too. You've quoted ibinu's message with the CO's name in it


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

dldmaniac said:


> Simple. Just edit your post.
> 
> timus17, you might want to edit your post too. You've quoted ibinu's message with the CO's name in it


Really sorry for that... What a fool i am... Can u pkease tell me how to edit using cell phone


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Really sorry for that... What a fool i am... Can u pkease tell me how to edit using cell phone


I don't find the "EDIT" option in the phone app. Maybe same case for you. So you may have to use a PC for editing it.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> I don't find the "EDIT" option in the phone app. Maybe same case for you. So you may have to use a PC for editing it.


I just logged into PC.. and I do not see my post... Somebody deleted.. Thats Nice...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

dldmaniac said:


> Mate. Please don't disclose the CO's name. Use initials.



Please remove CO name from your signature which you have typed in your message


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I just logged into PC.. and I do not see my post... Somebody deleted.. Thats Nice...


Yeah. After quoting you, I noticed the same. The main post has been deleted as well.

So back to business as usual


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

*Congrats*

Dear All

Congrats for all those who got grants and COs 

please do not forget to update this document

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

Thanks


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

timus17 said:


> Please remove CO name from your signature which you have typed in your message


Can't edit the post for some reason. 

*Moderator* ... Could you please remove the concerned comment please?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-co-applicants-merged-414.html#post1076099

Cheers


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Got CO allocated T4 Adelaide, VS. only document requested was for the first employer though I have uploaded everything. CO says could see only tax documents and not rest. For the document status all changed to received or not required.


... which neans that 2nd week of Jan has started. That's good sign for all Jan applicants.
All the best for your speedy grant!

Mine being Jan 21 may take a couple of weeks.
Has CO been assigned to anybody else from Jan?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

zzzzzzz awaiting PCC to come soon!!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

*CO allocated*

Just received notification that my assessment of my application has commenced and that Co will contact me if there require anything. The email if not from CO but from team 34 brisbane. The CO's name is given.

I have updated my timeline

Very quick allocation I must say - just 7 weeks after lodging.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

abdulazeem said:


> Dear All
> 
> Congrats for all those who got grants and COs
> 
> ...


Guys I tried go through the database and found out that onshore applicant known as tristany, who has lodged his application on 25th Jan has been assign CO on 1st March.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

tenten said:


> Just received notification that my assessment of my application has commenced and that Co will contact me if there require anything. The email if not from CO but from team 34 brisbane. The CO's name is given.
> 
> I have updated my timeline
> 
> Very quick allocation I must say - just 7 weeks after lodging.


Cool  :clap2:
Thanks for sharing the info. I should be closing down to the end of the queue now.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

tenten said:


> Just received notification that my assessment of my application has commenced and that Co will contact me if there require anything. The email if not from CO but from team 34 brisbane. The CO's name is given.
> 
> I have updated my timeline
> 
> Very quick allocation I must say - just 7 weeks after lodging.


Wht is the initial of ur CO?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

dldmaniac said:


> Can't edit the post for some reason.
> 
> *Moderator* ... Could you please remove the concerned comment please?
> 
> ...


did you try editing from a PC ?


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> ... which neans that 2nd week of Jan has started. That's good sign for all Jan applicants.
> All the best for your speedy grant!
> 
> Mine being Jan 21 may take a couple of weeks.
> Has CO been assigned to anybody else from Jan?


Im a dec31st applicant still awaiting a CO. I guess some of the teams are quickly processing applications whilst others seem a little slow. On a good note we've seen a couple of Jan 1st week applicants not only getting a CO but also GRANTS. 
Good luck to all the applicants, lets hope we get our grants soon.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

tenten said:


> Just received notification that my assessment of my application has commenced and that Co will contact me if there require anything. The email if not from CO but from team 34 brisbane. The CO's name is given.
> 
> I have updated my timeline
> 
> Very quick allocation I must say - just 7 weeks after lodging.


Congrats tenten... Wish you speedy grant...


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi ppl

amazing to see the greens and yellows in the docs spreadsheet... Congrats to all who have got their grants and COs today.... 

Tenten u got a mail stating your assessment has started.... wow... dats really cool dude.... All de best for the grant... I am in high hopes of me getting some correspondence in de coming days...very mixed feelings.... 


Regards

Zaki


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

nagarjuna726 said:


> Im a dec31st applicant still awaiting a CO. I guess some of the teams are quickly processing applications whilst others seem a little slow. On a good note we've seen a couple of Jan 1st week applicants not only getting a CO but also GRANTS.
> Good luck to all the applicants, lets hope we get our grants soon.


Hi Nagarjuna, 

I hope your patients will pay you soon with the "GOLDEN MAIL", Cheers Man...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

tenten said:


> Just received notification that my assessment of my application has commenced and that Co will contact me if there require anything. The email if not from CO but from team 34 brisbane. The CO's name is given.
> 
> I have updated my timeline
> 
> Very quick allocation I must say - just 7 weeks after lodging.


Good Luck!!


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

udda said:


> Hi Nagarjuna,
> 
> I hope your patients will pay you soon with the "GOLDEN MAIL", Cheers Man...


Yeah man, waiting for it ;-) the processing of applications has got significantly faster.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> zzzzzzz awaiting PCC to come soon!!



Hey raj.. end this wait.. run after the police authority and passport office..


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

Guys .... Could anyone tell the link to check the status with the TRN number?? And what is the latest date of co allocation??


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> did you try editing from a PC ?


Yea. I did. Guess the post is locked now cuz of the likes.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

dldmaniac said:


> Yea. I did. Guess the post is locked now cuz of the likes.


No, the editing option goes after 10-20 mins of posting


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sudip63 said:


> Guys .... Could anyone tell the link to check the status with the TRN number?? And what is the latest date of co allocation??


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey raj.. end this wait.. run after the police authority and passport office..


Yup my spouse has hers ready mine isnt ready yet


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

Guys,

I have a great news to share with you . Finally received the grant email today morning. I have never heard from CO before though.

Sim


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a great news to share with you . Finally received the grant email today morning. I have never heard from CO before though.
> 
> Sim


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a great news to share with you . Finally received the grant email today morning. I have never heard from CO before though.
> 
> Sim


Congratulations !! :clap2:
All the best for the journey ahead


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yup my spouse has hers ready mine isnt ready yet



ok... your wait has been too long mate...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> ok... your wait has been too long mate...


Yup Im not in a hurry atm, yes after I submit my PCC i will be in a nervous mode lollll


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks and good luck.


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

sim_bangalore said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a great news to share with you . Finally received the grant email today morning. I have never heard from CO before though.
> 
> Sim


Hi Sim,

CONGRATS......Wish you good luck for your journey ahead.:clap2:


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a great news to share with you . Finally received the grant email today morning. I have never heard from CO before though.
> 
> Sim


Congrats and all the best for a bright future.


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

HFZ said:


> Hi Sim,
> 
> CONGRATS......Wish you good luck for your journey ahead.:clap2:


Thanks.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz Sim...All the best!


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

sim_bangalore said:


> Thanks.


congrats dude !


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> Congratz Sim...All the best!


Thanks and wish you a speedy grant


----------



## exxpat (Nov 16, 2012)

*Congrats*



sim_bangalore said:


> Thanks.


Many congratulations Sim_Bangalore.


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Thanks and good luck.


Congrat's !!!


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a great news to share with you . Finally received the grant email today morning. I have never heard from CO before though.
> 
> Sim


Congrats!


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Thanks and good luck.


Congrats Sim... so when are you planning to move and where?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Thanks.



Congrats Sim...


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

findraj said:


> Good Luck!!


Thanks findraj and all you guys for your wishes.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Conratulations Sim-bangalore for the grant. Enjoy it!


----------



## sim_bangalore (Jul 1, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Congrats Sim... so when are you planning to move and where?


Thanks. Planning to move by second week of April and the location is gonna be Sydney.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a great news to share with you . Finally received the grant email today morning. I have never heard from CO before though.
> 
> Sim


Congrates...........All the best Sim


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Sydney is really good and cosmo crowd...sim, can you tell were your medicals referred or finalised in few days?? I mean when to when..


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> ... which neans that 2nd week of Jan has started. That's good sign for all Jan applicants.
> All the best for your speedy grant!
> 
> Mine being Jan 21 may take a couple of weeks.
> Has CO been assigned to anybody else from Jan?


YES, I applied on 5th Jan, and we got CO on 4th Feb, that is in a mnth, and requested for pcc, medicals, and forms 80 for both, which are done and uploaded in 3rd wk of Feb..Now waiting...dont know medical status yet..and no communication from co..team 33 Brisbane. All the best to you and others...who hvnt yet got co..


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*The golden mail*

Guys,

Finally I have received the GOLDEN MAIL ... :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:

I am not able to describe what I'm feeling. It's a enthralling feeling and moment for me.

This forum has helped me a lot and is helping others too who are waiting for CO or have a CO but have questions.

The CO was pretty quick and he gave me the GRANT in a day. I supplied the needed documents on SUNDAY late evening and today (Monday) I get this wonderful mail which has given me an adrenalin rush 

I've looked at the mail at least 10 times :rockon:

As I am offshore, now I am thinking when would be the best time to put down my papers :becky: (need to serve 2 months NP)


I'd specially like to *thank* - *SHEL, FINDRAJ, GHOSTRIDE, SUPERM* (excuse me if I missed someone worth mentioning) for their timely and prompt guidance.

I hope that you all get your CO and GRANT soon - especially findraj who is waiting for his PCC.

Pls look at my signatures for timelines.

THANKS TO ALL WONDERFUL PEOPLE OUT HERE !! :clap2:


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

findraj said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Thankxxx bro for quick reply


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I have received the GOLDEN MAIL ... :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> ...


Congratulations !! :clap2:


----------



## zhuhai (Feb 12, 2013)

Considering that COs are being assigned to January now, and both January and February have fewer applicants than usual, let's hope they'll get rid of the backlog quickly for all of us!


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Thanks. Planning to move by second week of April and the location is gonna be Sydney.


Do you have a job in hand ?
What is your ANZSCO code ??


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> :cheer2: :cheer2: FINALLY !! LONG !! WAIT !! IS !! OVER !! :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> I Got GOLDEN GRANT Email from CO Team-33 Brisbane Iitials AM
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

tenten said:


> Just received notification that my assessment of my application has commenced and that Co will contact me if there require anything. The email if not from CO but from team 34 brisbane. The CO's name is given.
> 
> I have updated my timeline
> 
> Very quick allocation I must say - just 7 weeks after lodging.


Congrates Tenten for the CO allocation...........


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I have received the GOLDEN MAIL ... :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy.... Congrats... Party time mate...


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Congrats Sim, deep4expat and sandeep1a1.

All the best for you rmove


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I have received the GOLDEN MAIL ... :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> ...


Congrats man and all the best for your next move!


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

tenten said:


> Just received notification that my assessment of my application has commenced and that Co will contact me if there require anything. The email if not from CO but from team 34 brisbane. The CO's name is given.
> 
> I have updated my timeline
> 
> Very quick allocation I must say - just 7 weeks after lodging.


Congrats tenten and wish you a speedy grant!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I have received the GOLDEN MAIL ... :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> ...


Wowwwww Congrats Man!!!!When are where are you moving dude, stay in touch!!

Thanks for your wishes hope these dumb authorities speed-en up things for me!!

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> YES, I applied on 5th Jan, and we got CO on 4th Feb, that is in a mnth, and requested for pcc, medicals, and forms 80 for both, which are done and uploaded in 3rd wk of Feb..Now waiting...dont know medical status yet..and no communication from co..team 33 Brisbane. All the best to you and others...who hvnt yet got co..


Hi Lucky,

Have you applied for 189 or 190?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I have received the GOLDEN MAIL ... :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> ...


Hey - congrats man.
Its partyyy time  :clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sim_bangalore said:


> Thanks. Planning to move by second week of April and the location is gonna be Sydney.


Congrats - so early?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> :cheer2: :cheer2: FINALLY !! LONG !! WAIT !! IS !! OVER !! :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> I Got GOLDEN GRANT Email from CO Team-33 Brisbane Iitials AM
> 
> ...


Congrats.. :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## harendradagar (Oct 19, 2012)

Today I Got my dream letter. It was a long journey, in fact i forgot date of IELTS.
I was applied through MARA Agent and all process gone very well with Agent. He is very good guy and i never had any problem to deal with him. His name is Mr Ravi Veeravalli.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

harendradagar said:


> Today I Got my dream letter. It was a long journey, in fact i forgot date of IELTS.
> I was applied through MARA Agent and all process gone very well with Agent. He is very good guy and i never had any problem to deal with him. His name is Mr Ravi Veeravalli.


Many Congrats Harendradagar... Enjoy:clap2:


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

harendradagar said:


> Today I Got my dream letter. It was a long journey, in fact i forgot date of IELTS.
> I was applied through MARA Agent and all process gone very well with Agent. He is very good guy and i never had any problem to deal with him. His name is Mr Ravi Veeravalli.


Congrats buddy...what were your CO's initials? All the best for your move!

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## harendradagar (Oct 19, 2012)

My CO details are Team 4 LW


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

People who got the grants recently, I have 2 questions if you could please help - 

1. I got a single grant letter which has the details of both myself and my wife. Is that the case with you guys as well? Somewhere in the forum I read that every applicant / co-applicant will get a separate grant letter.

2. I know that Australia doesn't require a Visa label on the passport now. Is there any problem we might face if we do not have the Visa label during transit?


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello,

I need some advice on Accounting work experience for my friend. He is applying for a family sponsored visa.

He has got an positive skills assessment for EDUCATION ONLY. And at the stage of EOI, he has claimed points for work experience and got an invitation. Can he now apply for the visa and prove that work experience is relevant to the case officer without getting the work experience assessed by CPA.

I was under the impression that all work experience has to be assessed prior to EOI lodgement. But he claims that for accounting work experience can be assessed at the stage of CO review. Is this possible?

Thank you in advance for any guidance.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Congrats to all who got Grant today or in the last couple of days!


----------



## harendradagar (Oct 19, 2012)

fwmonger said:


> People who got the grants recently, I have 2 questions if you could please help -
> 
> 1. I got a single grant letter which has the details of both myself and my wife. Is that the case with you guys as well? Somewhere in the forum I read that every applicant / co-applicant will get a separate grant letter.
> 
> 2. I know that Australia doesn't require a Visa label on the passport now. Is there any problem we might face if we do not have the Visa label during transit?


My Visa grant letter has five page. In which, first page has common information about application , because we are four members so two pages for all migrants with different visa number. One or two page are for detailed information about conditions and they specially mentioned that this visa does not required visa label.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I have received the GOLDEN MAIL ... :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> ...


Congratulations sandeep1a1. Have a blast!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

harendradagar said:


> Today I Got my dream letter. It was a long journey, in fact i forgot date of IELTS.
> I was applied through MARA Agent and all process gone very well with Agent. He is very good guy and i never had any problem to deal with him. His name is Mr Ravi Veeravalli.


Heartiest congratulations to you!


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

tenten said:


> Heartiest congratulations to you!


Congratulations to all of you who received there grants today.......it is such informative forum that are helping a lot of people.


----------



## Citadel (Feb 22, 2013)

Congrats to all those who've got their grants!


----------



## Citadel (Feb 22, 2013)

harendradagar said:


> My Visa grant letter has five page. In which, first page has common information about application , because we are four members so two pages for all migrants with different visa number. One or two page are for detailed information about conditions and they specially mentioned that this visa does not required visa label.



Congrats for your visa mate!


----------



## Citadel (Feb 22, 2013)

Another working day in Adelaide in a few hours..can't wait to hear something!


----------



## Citadel (Feb 22, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I have received the GOLDEN MAIL ... :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> ...


Congrats mate! All the best


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

harendradagar said:


> Today I Got my dream letter. It was a long journey, in fact i forgot date of IELTS.
> I was applied through MARA Agent and all process gone very well with Agent. He is very good guy and i never had any problem to deal with him. His name is Mr Ravi Veeravalli.



Hi Harendradagar....

Congrates for the Grant and if i am not wrong than this Ravi Veeravalli is the same guy who is having an office near by nehru place and he is a education consultant for the Impusle overseas also......


----------



## Citadel (Feb 22, 2013)

vn143 said:


> Congratulations to all of you who received there grants today.......it is such informative forum that are helping a lot of people.


Hey vn143,

You got your grant in 2 days after a CO allocated? That's like WOW!:clap2: Which team were they? and initials?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

harendradagar said:


> Today I Got my dream letter. It was a long journey, in fact i forgot date of IELTS.
> I was applied through MARA Agent and all process gone very well with Agent. He is very good guy and i never had any problem to deal with him. His name is Mr Ravi Veeravalli.


Congratulations mate !!


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

Just got CO allocated and request for docs that I had already uploaded. This is the 10th week since I applied. Need to do meds like tomorrow.


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Shixmo, congrats on getting your CO assigned!! When did you apply? We applied on 11th Jan and hoping to get a good news soon! 

Best of luck to all those who are in the same ship as us!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

harendradagar said:


> Today I Got my dream letter. It was a long journey, in fact i forgot date of IELTS.
> I was applied through MARA Agent and all process gone very well with Agent. He is very good guy and i never had any problem to deal with him. His name is Mr Ravi Veeravalli.


Congrats... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

One quick question for India expats please.. whats this National identity document while filing visa app.. is it aadhar/ voter id or drivers license as well.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

fwmonger said:


> People who got the grants recently, I have 2 questions if you could please help -
> 
> 1. I got a single grant letter which has the details of both myself and my wife. Is that the case with you guys as well? Somewhere in the forum I read that every applicant / co-applicant will get a separate grant letter.
> 
> 2. I know that Australia doesn't require a Visa label on the passport now. Is there any problem we might face if we do not have the Visa label during transit?


yup single attachment.. check the details on got Visa page of migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> One quick question for India expats please.. whats this National identity document while filing visa app.. is it aadhar/ voter id or drivers license as well.


It would be adhaar but you can leave it blank for India - as no national id doc is compulsary as of now in India - and applicants have left it blank. No issues.
Best of luck!


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

superm said:


> It would be adhaar but you can leave it blank for India - as no national id doc is compulsary as of now in India - and applicants have left it blank. No issues.
> Best of luck!



Thanks superm for the quick response.


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

Citadel said:


> Hey vn143,
> 
> You got your grant in 2 days after a CO allocated? That's like WOW!:clap2: Which team were they? and initials?


Hi citadel
It was Team 2 and initials as LW.


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats.. :clap2: :clap2:


Thanks buddy


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats


Thanks mate


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi all.... I have submitted the documents requested from my CO on 14th feb.... the status for these documents changed to received... do u think i need to wait or do i need to call up DIAC? its more than three months now....


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear All,

I just thought I will put and share some thought/views of my understanding of the CO Allocation / Grant system. Considering that many are worried if they are/being assigned a CO and if the processing of their lodged application is happening thereafter. This need not be true so people can throw some light. 

One should note that the status indicated in the evisa account is just indicative and doesnt reflect the actual considering its a newly introduced system and the load requests to the servers are very high due to which some glitches exist. Can excuse them as even with this new introduction they are able to achieve the speedy process in line with DIAC's processing times from the old 1 year time frame to weeks. 

Secondly applications are processed totally on the date the application is lodged. But many might be wondering how come people who have lodged later than them have received a communication or grant? 

*FIRST Process: *This is something interesting, You can consider the situation like a software intensive algorithm which actually puts all the lodged applications in the pool, sort the applications as per date of lodgement, divides them into groups/sets and puts in the various CO database / TEAMS. This is system intelligence and doesnt depend on human intervention.

*SECOND Process:* This process is after the system has put in the CO Teams pool and the results are totally vary and depend on the CO parameters / characteristics and applicant case situation. 
1) If the applicant has provided all the documents (including PCCs and MEDs) the CO allocation might be late as he is processing, understanding your situation and if all fine without communicating will provide a direct grant. This will be fast provided the situation is simple. eg: No. of PCC's, no. of dependent applicants, medicals status finalized /referred, no. of employers worked with in . Except medical (if referred) the others mentioned the CO can directly take a call on the applicant an provide him the golden mail but with a slight delay but if medical is referred the call is taken by MOC which will be 3 months minimum for them to respond with grant or refusal. 

2) If the applicant has provided all documents and is not reflecting in their system though uploaded or some applicants are yet to upload some documents, the CO will surely respond within at least the min. processing time and there after Point 1. situation applies. 

2.1) If applicants are able to provide the requested docs within a few hrs from CO's request you should hear from him or her soon on the grant. 
2.2) If applicants are providing the requested docs after a few days then the CO might get and process your application based on some queue system as within the above time frame or delay in sending the docs, he/she would have gotten new applications to process.

3) Different teams and CO's within them are allocated different no. of applications and processing targets. This no. totally depends on the uniqueness and complications of the case they are handling as well as pending cases. This is the reason some teams are responding quick and some slow or vice-verse.

I know we are all waiting for the grant but I am sure they are giving their 100% in providing us an immediate result. Except medical all other conditions are in the applicants hands to speed up their process from their end. Hope this provided some insight. Best wishes to all for a grant and I too am eagerly waiting for my OUTCOME.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## harendradagar (Oct 19, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Harendradagar....
> 
> Congrates for the Grant and if i am not wrong than this Ravi Veeravalli is the same guy who is having an office near by nehru place and he is a education consultant for the Impusle overseas also......


Yes you are right, his office is nearby Nehru Place and in Greater Kailash.


----------



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

harendradagar said:


> My Visa grant letter has five page. In which, first page has common information about application , because we are four members so two pages for all migrants with different visa number. One or two page are for detailed information about conditions and they specially mentioned that this visa does not required visa label.


Thanks harendradagar! Thats how my visa grant letter also is but with only 2 members instead of 4.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Shixmo said:


> Just got CO allocated and request for docs that I had already uploaded. This is the 10th week since I applied. Need to do meds like tomorrow.


Thanks for the info !!
All the best towards getting the Grant.


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

Nazir said:


> Hi Shixmo, congrats on getting your CO assigned!! When did you apply? We applied on 11th Jan and hoping to get a good news soon!
> 
> Best of luck to all those who are in the same ship as us!


I applied on Dec 27th . This is the 10th week! Hope you get one soon!


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi guys,

Could someone tell me what are all the list of medical tests that they do. My wife has a low hemoglobin. So little worried abt it.


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

Samuel04 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could someone tell me what are all the list of medical tests that they do. My wife has a low hemoglobin. So little worried abt it.


They do Urine Full report, Hepatitis and HIV tests, Chest X ray.

I dont think low HB will be detected and wont be a big problem any way.

What they are mostly concerned with the risk of visa rejection are HIV, TB and Hepatitis


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

does anyone experience problem in ur evisa page "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."???


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Badrika said:


> They do Urine Full report, Hepatitis and HIV tests, Chest X ray.
> 
> I dont think low HB will be detected and wont be a big problem any way.
> 
> What they are mostly concerned with the risk of visa rejection are HIV, TB and Hepatitis


Though the basic screening tests used do not include HB - the questionnaire you fill asks about other medical conditions you may have. It is wise to disclose them before DIAC probes for them. In any case, If the low Hb is severe, the doctor will pick it up on doing physical examination (palor of inside of eyelids, palms etc).

And on urine - they do not do a full urine analysis - just a dipstick to check for the presence of blood, protein and glucose.

I believe hepatitis is not done on all applicants - just those whose nominated occupation involves direct contact with hospital patients. I could be wrong on this one.


----------



## clarke (Dec 14, 2012)

tenten said:


> Though the basic screening tests used do not include HB - the questionnaire you fill asks about other medical conditions you may have. It is wise to disclose them before DIAC probes for them. In any case, If the low Hb is severe, the doctor will pick it up on doing physical examination (palor of inside of eyelids, palms etc).
> 
> And on urine - they do not do a full urine analysis - just a dipstick to check for the presence of blood, protein and glucose.
> 
> I believe hepatitis is not done on all applicants - just those whose nominated occupation involves direct contact with hospital patients. I could be wrong on this one.


Hi , 

I can see your time line, and I have been waiting to get a CO  . May be they filter applications by category, I'm not sure ..


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

clarke said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I can see your time line, and I have been waiting to get a CO  . May be they filter applications by category, I'm not sure ..


I doubt that. I think its strictly by visa type and date of lodging. Have you tried calling DIAC? I think you have CO already looking at your file - its just that they have not communicated to you.


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

tenten said:


> I doubt that. I think its strictly by visa type and date of lodging. Have you tried calling DIAC? I think you have CO already looking at your file - its just that they have not communicated to you.


Naaah I disagree on this... may be some sort of application pool is there for every Team and then for each CO i believe...

i called DIAC only to find that no CO has been assigned to me yet. The operator was not even willing to tell status of our medicals...Loser

looks like if the CO finishes one case faster, he will pick next in the queue (his own pool)..means "A" guy who applied later can get a CO faster than "B" (the one who applied prior to him)... because "B" is sitting in a pool for lazy CO/Team..

just my thoughts.....


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All...

I have a query from my side and today i went for medicals here & they have checked everything but my BP was bit high at that time and doctor checked my BP twice and after that they have asked my get the report of ECO or ECG test of my heart from some specified lab.
Lab has done the testing and gave me a sealed envelop which i have handedover to Doctor...

After that Doctor has confirmed me, the reports are ok and he is going to upload them in 1-2 days time.

Will it effect my medical status or what are the chances to get refered......

Thanks .


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

rajivp2008 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some advice on Accounting work experience for my friend. He is applying for a family sponsored visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Rajiv,

I guess your friend can claim points for work experience, without any comment from CPA. 

Your friend just have to upload all the required details, like work references, appointment letters, pay slips, bank statements, etc. as proof. 

Hope this will help you


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

raaj said:


> Naaah I disagree on this... may be some sort of application pool is there for every Team and then for each CO i believe...
> 
> i called DIAC only to find that no CO has been assigned to me yet. The operator was not even willing to tell status of our medicals...Loser
> 
> ...


You arent serious right? What do you mean because "B" is sitting in a pool for lazy CO/Team?? 

If they are "lazy" you are mistaken, they probably go to the pool with the team that performs checks on you and your documents.

If an application was processed faster means, the applicants documents were clearly ok and that no more checks are needed. If an applicants documents were similarly clear and ok ,they went to another team because further checking is required or they are chosen for external verification by DIAC, how you can call the case officers lazy is what I am still wondering....


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations !! :clap2:


Thank you. Wishing you a speedy grant too


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey Buddy.... Congrats... Party time mate...


Yeah, sure. I actually did celebrate last evening 

Thank you for your wishes. Your grant is also on its Wayyyyy :nod:

Just hold yourself and wait !


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Congrats Sim, deep4expat and sandeep1a1.
> 
> All the best for you rmove


Thank you


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

raaj said:


> Naaah I disagree on this... may be some sort of application pool is there for every Team and then for each CO i believe...
> 
> i called DIAC only to find that no CO has been assigned to me yet. The operator was not even willing to tell status of our medicals...Loser
> 
> ...


It's not about being lazy..it's just that some COs have a different way of processing applications..if your application is perfect you would not be allowed to wait much ...they already have so much on their plate...many people provide them with very little information and expect COs to proceed with that..

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Congrats man and all the best for your next move!


Thanks mate !! Hopefully you too will get a good and quick CO (like mine) and have your Grant letter in no time. :thumb:

Now I'm thinking of when would be the best time for a move to Ozzz


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Wowwwww Congrats Man!!!!When are where are you moving dude, stay in touch!!
> 
> Thanks for your wishes hope these dumb authorities speed-en up things for me!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


Thank you bro .... sure we will be in touch. If Ok, PM your email id. 

I am thinking of moving to either Sydney or Melbourne. Actually I do not have anybody in AUS and am thinking of how to maneuver the situation and roll. 

As of now happy and enjoying this moment  but at the same time thinking about --> when to move, where to move and how to grab a job as quickly as possible 

Actually I'll be trying to find a job from here. If I get it, then we both will be moving else thinking of moving alone first and then pulling my wifey 

I'm sure you will be over with this wait phase and have your Grant in your mailbox in no time. My best wishes.... Hum jaldi hi milenge Oz mai :spit:


Do you've any idea of Oz and help me steer through this dilemma ??


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey - congrats man.
> Its partyyy time  :clap2::clap2:


Thank you mate !! 

Let me settle in Oz and then throw a PARTYYYyyy. We all would've waited for a long time for this to happen - the Visa thing 

If fine, PM your mail id.

Let us all stay in touch !!


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Thank you bro .... sure we will be in touch. If Ok, PM your email id.
> 
> I am thinking of moving to either Sydney or Melbourne. Actually I do not have anybody in AUS and am thinking of how to maneuver the situation and roll.
> 
> ...


Congrats dude! best of luck for your job hunt and future endeavors


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

harendradagar said:


> Today I Got my dream letter. It was a long journey, in fact i forgot date of IELTS.
> I was applied through MARA Agent and all process gone very well with Agent. He is very good guy and i never had any problem to deal with him. His name is Mr Ravi Veeravalli.



Congratulations mate !!


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

fwmonger said:


> People who got the grants recently, I have 2 questions if you could please help -
> 
> 1. I got a single grant letter which has the details of both myself and my wife. Is that the case with you guys as well? Somewhere in the forum I read that every applicant / co-applicant will get a separate grant letter.
> 
> ...


Check my answer in green.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Quite a silent day across the board


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Citadel said:


> Congrats mate! All the best


Thank you!


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> One quick question for India expats please.. whats this National identity document while filing visa app.. is it aadhar/ voter id or drivers license as well.


Fill in your PAN card details. That will suffice.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

raaj said:


> Congrats dude! best of luck for your job hunt and future endeavors


Thanks mate !


----------



## ramesh_s (Dec 24, 2012)

Guys,

Do you think discovering Blood Sugar (being Diabetic) will cause any block in granting the Visa?

Any guys who are diabetic, but still got the grant?

Thanks in advance


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

ramesh_s said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do you think discovering Blood Sugar (being Diabetic) will cause any block in granting the Visa?
> 
> ...


Hi My hubby is diabetic ... but we got grant..... they do blood tests for HIV , medicals are to test if u hv TB (Xray) blood test for HIV and general physical examinations....so nthng wrong wit blood sugar level...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Yeah, sure. I actually did celebrate last evening
> 
> Thank you for your wishes. Your grant is also on its Wayyyyy :nod:
> 
> Just hold yourself and wait !


Thanks Sandeep.. I hope so.. I am getting impatient... I sent all doc on 23th Feb.. and then one last doc on 01st march...

:


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Fill in your PAN card details. That will suffice.


I too gave my PAN card details for national identity


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Sandeep.. I hope so.. I am getting impatient... I sent all doc on 23th Feb.. and then one last doc on 01st march...
> 
> :


There is light at the end of the tunnel my friend. Just don't let your engine die down once you're in. Anyways we all are here to give you a push 
Keep chugging along as the "GRANT" station is awaiting you at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

Just got the grant letter 7 hours ago.
Amazing ! I never heard about the CO, I didn't have to send other documents.
Just, now, I wake up in New York, I read my email, and BOOM GRANTED !
So happy ! Good luck to all of you.

Brisbane Team 33
For my timeline, check my signature.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> Just got the grant letter 7 hours ago.
> Amazing ! I never heard about the CO, I didn't have to send other documents.
> Just, now, I wake up in New York, I read my email, and BOOM GRANTED !
> So happy ! Good luck to all of you.
> ...


Cool man....congratulations 
Just when the sun was dying down for the day, you give rise to an encouraging evening.
All the best going ahead


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

EddyFR said:


> Just got the grant letter 7 hours ago.
> Amazing ! I never heard about the CO, I didn't have to send other documents.
> Just, now, I wake up in New York, I read my email, and BOOM GRANTED !
> So happy ! Good luck to all of you.
> ...


Congrats Eddy...


----------



## rsingh (Nov 8, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey Guys.. I have this question for my Sis... She is also applying for Aus PR 189 visa.. my brother in law would be dependent and she is claiming partner points as well,
> 
> So apart from IELTS and ACS, do we need to show partner (dependent) work reference letter as well in DIAC application (not ACS, we already got ACS)...
> 
> Please suggest...


Hello mate. I also claimed spouse points but i attached only her ACS and ielts score. No work exp letters are required. I am not able to update my signature but we received grant on 21st feb.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> There is light at the end of the tunnel my friend. Just don't let your engine die down once you're in. Anyways we all are here to give you a push
> Keep chugging along as the "GRANT" station is awaiting you at the end of the tunnel.



Thanks Joluwarrior....  i am getting impatient coz i want to resign... I want to resign coz I don't want to go to Australia 10th May and come back and serve notice period here in india.. I have to anyhow reach australia on 10th May either on PR or tourist visa..

So was thinking to resign this friday  

I know this grant letter is worth waiting... Thanks for your wishes... 

mate, when are you planning to land in OZ


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> Just got the grant letter 7 hours ago.
> Amazing ! I never heard about the CO, I didn't have to send other documents.
> Just, now, I wake up in New York, I read my email, and BOOM GRANTED !
> So happy ! Good luck to all of you.
> ...


Congratulation... CO initials please? when did you sent your all documents to CO ? I want to analyze how many days it took to get the grant after docs submission


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

rsingh said:


> Hello mate. I also claimed spouse points but i attached only her ACS and ielts score. No work exp letters are required. I am not able to update my signature but we received grant on 21st feb.



Thats Great... Definitely informative that spouse work ex doc are not required..


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Congratulation... CO initials please? when did you sent your all documents to CO ? I want to analyze how many days it took to get the grant after docs submission


The initials are MM.
I send all the documents the day I applied (7th January).
I did the meds the 25 January, it was not through the eHealth system, they sent the paper in Australia.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Joluwarrior....  i am getting impatient coz i want to resign... I want to resign coz I don't want to go to Australia 10th May and come back and serve notice period here in india.. I have to anyhow reach australia on 10th May either on PR or tourist visa..
> 
> So was thinking to resign this friday
> 
> ...


I would advise against resigning before receiving the grant letter. Although your chances of getting the grant are high, nothing can be certain apart from taxes and death.

If have to be in Oz by 10th May, why not apply for tourist visa for that purpose?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> Just got the grant letter 7 hours ago.
> Amazing ! I never heard about the CO, I didn't have to send other documents.
> Just, now, I wake up in New York, I read my email, and BOOM GRANTED !
> So happy ! Good luck to all of you.
> ...


Congratulations to you EddyFR! Happy for you.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> The initials are MM.
> I send all the documents the day I applied (7th January).
> I did the meds the 25 January, it was not through the eHealth system, they sent the paper in Australia.


ok... thanks mate... I submitted application on 15th Dec.. I hope to get my grant soon...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> I would advise against resigning before receiving the grant letter. Although your chances of getting the grant are high, nothing can be certain apart from taxes and death.
> 
> If have to be in Oz by 10th May, why not apply for tourist visa for that purpose?


Yes Tenten.. I am thinking same... it would be risky to resign as of now.. Would it be fine to apply for tourist visa somewhere around 10th April ? one month should be enough?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Yes Tenten.. I am thinking same... it would be risky to resign as of now.. Would it be fine to apply for tourist visa somewhere around 10th April ? one month should be enough?


That may not be wise. Service standard for DIAC is to process 80% of applicants for tourist visa lodged outside AUs within 1 month of lodging complete application.


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Badrika said:


> They do Urine Full report, Hepatitis and HIV tests, Chest X ray.
> 
> I dont think low HB will be detected and wont be a big problem any way.
> 
> What they are mostly concerned with the risk of visa rejection are HIV, TB and Hepatitis


Thanks Badrika


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi... Those who got grants, can you please tell us what will be deadline for the initial entry to australia... is it six months from the grant or within one year?


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... Those who got grants, can you please tell us what will be deadline for the initial entry to australia... is it six months from the grant or within one year?


I have to make the first entry before 13 November 2013


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

EddyFR said:


> I have to make the first entry before 13 November 2013


Thanks for the reply.... and congrats for your grant


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Please reply on my query..........

Hi All...

I have a query from my side and today i went for medicals here & they have checked everything but my BP was bit high at that time and doctor checked my BP twice and after that they have asked my get the report of ECO or ECG test of my heart from some specified lab.
Lab has done the testing and gave me a sealed envelop which i have handedover to Doctor...

After that Doctor has confirmed me, the reports are ok and he is going to upload them in 1-2 days time.

Will it effect my medical status or what are the chances to get refered......

Thanks .


----------



## tanvi0902 (Jan 8, 2013)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... Those who got grants, can you please tell us what will be deadline for the initial entry to australia... is it six months from the grant or within one year?


As per the grant letter received, it says please make first entry latest by starting of 11th month from date of grant issued. so suppose, if you get grant on 2nd April 2013, then you have to make first entry before March 2014.
Hope it helps.


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

tanvi0902 said:


> As per the grant letter received, it says please make first entry latest by starting of 11th month from date of grant issued. so suppose, if you get grant on 2nd April 2013, then you have to make first entry before March 2014.
> Hope it helps.


I've been granted today and for me I only have 8 months to make the first entry.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> I have to make the first entry before 13 November 2013


Hey Eddy.. Congrats..:clap2::clap2:
I missed your update.. ! Finallyy.. after long ACS wait and then EOI points mash up.. you still did it in good time! Way to go.. when will you be moving?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... Those who got grants, can you please tell us what will be deadline for the initial entry to australia... is it six months from the grant or within one year?


As Eddy mentioned, its somewhere around one year.. PCC and Meds can play a role in deciding that; check near bottom of eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place..


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey Eddy.. Congrats..:clap2::clap2:
> I missed your update.. ! Finallyy.. after long ACS wait and then EOI points mash up.. you still did it in good time! Way to go.. when will you be moving?


After the long ACS wait, everything went pretty fast.
I used this long wait to prepare all the paper. The day I received the ACS result, I immediately submitted my EOI. When I received the invitation I immediately applied, paid, uploaded all the documents, took the appointment for the health check.

At this point, everything was done, I was just waiting for a CO, and the grant arrived this night.

My trip to Australia is planned for more than 7 months ago, I'll arrive the 14th March in Brisbane. But I think we're gonna move to Sydney.

As a French citizen, I had access to a Working Holiday visa. So I paid for this visa 7 months ago and booked my flight. This visa allows us to stay in Australia for 1 year and work. We thought that during these time we'll start making the permanent visa. Well, It happened sooner than we were expecting ! We're not even in Australia yet !


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

tenten said:


> That may not be wise. Service standard for DIAC is to process 80% of applicants for tourist visa lodged outside AUS within 1 month of lodging complete application.


ohk.. in that case.. What I am thinking is I should wait till coming monday... If I do not receive grant.. I would drop a mail to CO asking her that If she is expecting processing to take more time, Should I apply for tourist visa? (CO is already aware about my 10th May plans, I told her in my communication with her through mail.)

What do you think? Is it a good thought ?


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... Those who got grants, can you please tell us what will be deadline for the initial entry to australia... is it six months from the grant or within one year?


Its 11 months from now - up till Jan 2014. So you get close to 1 complete year for entry.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... Those who got grants, can you please tell us what will be deadline for the initial entry to australia... is it six months from the grant or within one year?



It depends on your PCC and medicals date... However there have been exceptional cases that CO has given first entry date to people from date of grant letter


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> After the long ACS wait, everything went pretty fast.
> I used this long wait to prepare all the paper. The day I received the ACS result, I immediately submitted my EOI. When I received the invitation I immediately applied, paid, uploaded all the documents, took the appointment for the health check.
> 
> At this point, everything was done, I was just waiting for a CO, and the grant arrived this night.
> ...


Congrats Eddy.... lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey ... I need to send an eMail to Diac ... just can´t find a proper eMail address. Help! Please


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> After the long ACS wait, everything went pretty fast.
> I used this long wait to prepare all the paper. The day I received the ACS result, I immediately submitted my EOI. When I received the invitation I immediately applied, paid, uploaded all the documents, took the appointment for the health check.
> 
> At this point, everything was done, I was just waiting for a CO, and the grant arrived this night.
> ...


Right - that's the best way you took. Congrats for that.. what work profile you are in?


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

superm said:


> Right - that's the best way you took. Congrats for that.. what work profile you are in?


I'm a Software Engineer, Java and Objective-C development.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Joluwarrior....  i am getting impatient coz i want to resign... I want to resign coz I don't want to go to Australia 10th May and come back and serve notice period here in india.. I have to anyhow reach australia on 10th May either on PR or tourist visa..
> 
> So was thinking to resign this friday
> 
> ...


Well i didn't understand the 10th May equation. But resigning before receiving grant does leave a bad taste in my mouth.

I will be moving in Q3/Q4 this calendar year or even at the last brink of the grant expiry.


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> After the long ACS wait, everything went pretty fast.
> I used this long wait to prepare all the paper. The day I received the ACS result, I immediately submitted my EOI. When I received the invitation I immediately applied, paid, uploaded all the documents, took the appointment for the health check.
> 
> At this point, everything was done, I was just waiting for a CO, and the grant arrived this night.
> ...


aww how cool is that. now ur visiting Oz as a permanent resident and not as just a tourist.good luck for your future mate.


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey ... I need to send an eMail to Diac ... just can´t find a proper eMail address. Help! Please


im not sure if you can simply send an email to diac and expect a reply unless its an email directed to specific team or a CO. for general enquires call diac directly on 1300 364 613.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

nagarjuna726 said:


> im not sure if you can simply send an email to diac and expect a reply unless its an email directed to specific team or a CO. for general enquires call diac directly on 1300 364 613.


thank you. I´m offshore, will this number work for me, too?


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> thank you. I´m offshore, will this number work for me, too?


Im an offshore applicant too and i spoke to diac on this number but then i called them using google voice. try to dial this number from ur phone if it doesnt work try +611300 364 613. if both the numbers fail , wait until someone who has tried calling them from overseas reply to you. ;-D

btw y do you want to call DIAC, if you dont mind, post the question here and you might get a convincing answer from other expats.


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> thank you. I´m offshore, will this number work for me, too?


Yes, it works. I have called from the UK.


----------



## Metrobus (Dec 28, 2012)

So I got allocated to a CO today and received a direct grant despite my Australian PCC expired during processing.

EOI Sub/ITA (189:60) = 06Dec/07Jan || Visa App/Ack 18Jan/18Jan || CO = 06Mar || Grant = 06Mar || Med & PCC Completed in early 2012 || Onshore Application


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

Metrobus said:


> So I got allocated to a CO today and received a direct grant despite my Australian PCC expired during processing.
> 
> EOI Sub/ITA (189:60) = 06Dec/07Jan || Visa App/Ack 18Jan/18Jan || CO = 06Mar || Grant = 06Mar || Med & PCC Completed in early 2012 || Onshore Application


Congrats man! So after a dull day yesterday, we've finally got one grant. Keep em coming DIAC


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks like the 189 is moving but not the 190?


----------



## monu11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Metrobus said:


> So I got allocated to a CO today and received a direct grant despite my Australian PCC expired during processing.
> 
> EOI Sub/ITA (189:60) = 06Dec/07Jan || Visa App/Ack 18Jan/18Jan || CO = 06Mar || Grant = 06Mar || Med & PCC Completed in early 2012 || Onshore Application


Is the processing for onshore applicants faster than those offshore.
By the look of your time line it seems so.
Congratulations!


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

monu11 said:


> Is the processing for onshore applicants faster than those offshore.
> By the look of your time line it seems so.
> Congratulations!


I guess onshore applicants have an edge vs offshore since they are allowed to front end load their medicals. Meaning they are allowed to undergo health exams even if they have not lodged their visa yet. Just my two cents.. :bored:


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

Metrobus said:


> So I got allocated to a CO today and received a direct grant despite my Australian PCC expired during processing.
> 
> EOI Sub/ITA (189:60) = 06Dec/07Jan || Visa App/Ack 18Jan/18Jan || CO = 06Mar || Grant = 06Mar || Med & PCC Completed in early 2012 || Onshore Application


Hi metro bus
Congratulations for the grant....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> I'm a Software Engineer, Java and Objective-C development.


Congrats..
Half of the verification is already done as they are already onshore.. so most prob that's why fast!


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Yipeeee...Got PR granted ....
Finally after so long wait....
THanks everyone..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

Got my grant today 

thanks for all your support, and wishes 

On cloud nine now...yayyyyyyyyy


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Congratulations nd Same pinch....:clap2::clap2::clap2: 



rkarthik1986 said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> thanks for all your support, and wishes
> 
> On cloud nine now...yayyyyyyyyy


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Metrobus said:


> So I got allocated to a CO today and received a direct grant despite my Australian PCC expired during processing.
> 
> EOI Sub/ITA (189:60) = 06Dec/07Jan || Visa App/Ack 18Jan/18Jan || CO = 06Mar || Grant = 06Mar || Med & PCC Completed in early 2012 || Onshore Application


Congos...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> thanks for all your support, and wishes
> 
> On cloud nine now...yayyyyyyyyy


Congrats man. .


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations Nomita and RKarthik1986!!

Way to go!!!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz rkarthik, nomita and metrobus and everyone else with grants and COs...All the best!!


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

tenten said:


> Though the basic screening tests used do not include HB - the questionnaire you fill asks about other medical conditions you may have. It is wise to disclose them before DIAC probes for them. In any case, If the low Hb is severe, the doctor will pick it up on doing physical examination (palor of inside of eyelids, palms etc).
> 
> And on urine - they do not do a full urine analysis - just a dipstick to check for the presence of blood, protein and glucose.
> 
> I believe hepatitis is not done on all applicants - just those whose nominated occupation involves direct contact with hospital patients. I could be wrong on this one.


In my case doctors didn't check much regards clinical examination. 

Any way if you can provide all the previous management and investigations related to low HB it wont be a problem.

Is it a congenital problem like thalasaemia or an acquired condition? Any way it is not communicable. that's what counts much for them


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks VVV 


VVV said:


> Congratz rkarthik, nomita and metrobus and everyone else with grants and COs...All the best!!


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks findraj..All the best for your grant..You will get it soon..



findraj said:


> Congratulations Nomita and RKarthik1986!!
> 
> Way to go!!!


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

nomita said:


> Thanks findraj..All the best for your grant..You will get it soon..


Raj, what's happening? long wait? eager to hear the good news from you.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

nomita said:


> Yipeeee...Got PR granted ....
> Finally after so long wait....
> THanks everyone..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

Co allocated 2 march ... Applied on 9 jan


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats


Hi Sach...How are the preparations going? Are you planning to start your own business/company in Aus too? When are you planning to move? All the best!


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats man. .


Thanks man 

All the best on your move..


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations Nomita and RKarthik1986!!
> 
> Way to go!!!


Thanks everyone for the wishes 

All the best for people waiting for grant, hope you all get your grant soon..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Raj, what's happening? long wait? eager to hear the good news from you.


Yep messed up my last PCC, should be resolved by Friday, so maybe grant sometime next week


----------



## Nanu (Mar 4, 2013)

Originally Posted by timus17 
Congratulation... CO initials please? when did you sent your all documents to CO ? I want to analyze how many days it took to get the grant after docs submission
How many days can it take for tr dependent after da medicals..I did my medicals on 13 feb still no response


----------



## Nanu (Mar 4, 2013)

Medicals sent on 13 feb.still no response..how long does it take??


----------



## Nanu (Mar 4, 2013)

Applied on 6 th feb..medicals asked on 13 feb..now no response?hiw many weeks more??or there is any chances of rejection evn if medicals are clear??


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

*CO Allocated*

CO allocated from team 34 on 6 March applied on 15 Jan


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> thanks for all your support, and wishes
> 
> On cloud nine now...yayyyyyyyyy



Congrats rkarthik..... Enjoy buddy... When are you planning your travel


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

nomita said:


> Yipeeee...Got PR granted ....
> Finally after so long wait....
> THanks everyone..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:




Congrats Nomita....  Now plane your travel... When are you landing in OZ?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yep messed up my last PCC, should be resolved by Friday, so maybe grant sometime next week


Hey findraj... you have been a power house of patience.. I wish it would pay off with the grant same day as when you would submit the PCC


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nanu said:


> Originally Posted by timus17
> Congratulation... CO initials please? when did you sent your all documents to CO ? I want to analyze how many days it took to get the grant after docs submission
> How many days can it take for tr dependent after da medicals..I did my medicals on 13 feb still no response


If all your doc are set and medicals are not referred... then you would get a mail or a grant from CO this or next week... What was ur visa lodgement date?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey findraj... you have been a power house of patience.. I wish it would pay off with the grant same day as when you would submit the PCC


Hehehe I hope as well, I know there is no other option besides waiting.. also I have experience about other countries immigration process including USA, Canada, UK..

Trust me I couldnt believe the processing times of DIAC..

Other countries take yeaaaaarrrsss to process the PR files...

So I am being patient coz it cant be any faster than this


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

nomita said:


> Yipeeee...Got PR granted ....
> Finally after so long wait....
> THanks everyone..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations !!


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

nomita said:


> Yipeeee...Got PR granted ....
> Finally after so long wait....
> THanks everyone..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations nomita, very happy for you and good luck for your future


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

sudip63 said:


> Co allocated 2 march ... Applied on 9 jan


.

Thanks for the info !


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> thanks for all your support, and wishes
> 
> On cloud nine now...yayyyyyyyyy


Sure you are on C'nine . Congratulation bro


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> thanks for all your support, and wishes
> 
> On cloud nine now...yayyyyyyyyy


Congrats for your grant and all the best for your next move!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All..

This is for my sis application which I am handling.... Do we need a PCC for a minor child ? 2 years old child ?

I know we need medicals for sure.. but not sure about PCC... I do not think we need PCC, but still wanted to confirm


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello All..
> 
> This is for my sis application which I am handling.... Do we need a PCC for a minor child ? 2 years old child ?
> 
> I know we need medicals for sure.. but not sure about PCC... I do not think we need PCC, but still wanted to confirm


No Timus17, We dont require a PCC for a 2 year old baby


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Are there any more Jan applicants awaiting CO?

I know about tenten and Abdulazeem who already have CO, and a few having received grants.


----------



## aussimmi (Dec 31, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Are there any more Jan applicants awaiting CO?
> 
> I know about tenten and Abdulazeem who already have CO, and a few having received grants.


I applied on 23-Jan and still waiting for CO allocation.


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> Are there any more Jan applicants awaiting CO?
> 
> I know about tenten and Abdulazeem who already have CO, and a few having received grants.


whew! mixed feelings.. never heard from any CO yet. :noidea:


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Saroj2012 said:


> Yes, it works. I have called from the UK.



Thanks Saroj


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

nagarjuna726 said:


> Im an offshore applicant too and i spoke to diac on this number but then i called them using google voice. try to dial this number from ur phone if it doesnt work try +611300 364 613. if both the numbers fail , wait until someone who has tried calling them from overseas reply to you. ;-D
> 
> btw y do you want to call DIAC, if you dont mind, post the question here and you might get a convincing answer from other expats.


Thanks for the Info Nagarjuna  you´re all very helpful here and the wait isn´t that bad if other people wait with you


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi Friends,
Got my grant today. :hippie:
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Thank you everyone for helping me during this difficult process. 

Wish you all will get a speedy grant!!!


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> Are there any more Jan applicants awaiting CO?
> 
> I know about tenten and Abdulazeem who already have CO, and a few having received grants.


yebo


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

fringe123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Got my grant today. :hippie:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thank you everyone for helping me during this difficult process.
> ...


wowee Congrats!!!:clap2:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> No Timus17, We dont require a PCC for a 2 year old baby



thanks Samuel....


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> Are there any more Jan applicants awaiting CO?
> 
> I know about tenten and Abdulazeem who already have CO, and a few having received grants.


I´m waiting.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Got my grant today. :hippie:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thank you everyone for helping me during this difficult process.
> ...


Hello fringe123... congrats mate....


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey people, it´s me again 

If I write a statutory declaration must I sign this in front of a notary or is my signiture enough? 
Thanks


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Are there any more Jan applicants awaiting CO?
> 
> I know about tenten and Abdulazeem who already have CO, and a few having received grants.


I m also waiting


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

ksheshkumar said:


> I m also waiting


we all applied around the same time ... lets wait together and drink a cuppa tea :ranger:


----------



## exxpat (Nov 16, 2012)

aussimmi said:


> I applied on 23-Jan and still waiting for CO allocation.


I am also waiting for CO allocation - applied 24th Jan


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Please reply on my query..........
> 
> Hi All...
> 
> ...


I have noticed that any medical with slightest of deviations from the ideal report, gets referred, even if the doctor has awarded "A". But you never know, what goes in the mind of COs and GH

Others can throw some light with their experience


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Got my grant today. :hippie:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thank you everyone for helping me during this difficult process.
> ...


Congrats fringe , start the celebrations


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Thanks for the Info Nagarjuna  you´re all very helpful here and the wait isn´t that bad if other people wait with you


Ur welcome, without this forum I'd be clueless about CO allocation date trends and the wait would have been more torturous.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> we all applied around the same time ... lets wait together and drink a cuppa tea :ranger:


U, me and Ksheshkumar seem to be the earliest ones in the waiting list. We can target early next week or who knows this weekend itself. (Hope I'm not sounding too optimistic)


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> does anyone experience problem in ur evisa page "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."???


Yes even i have experienced the same whenever i try to login and hence i dont know wat stage is my Visa processing


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Got my grant today. :hippie:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thank you everyone for helping me during this difficult process.
> ...


Congrats for the grant and all the best for your next move!!


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi All,

Date of Visa Application 07 December 2012
PCC:7Jan2013
Medicals:7Jan2013
Co allocated on 17th Jan2013

My MIL medicals are referred and hence waiting for my grant from past 2months almost

ANy idea about mine?

Thanks,
Sarank


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> U, me and Ksheshkumar seem to be the earliest ones in the waiting list. We can target early next week or who knows this weekend itself. (Hope I'm not sounding too optimistic)


It´s always good to be optimistic


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Sarank said:


> Yes even i have experienced the same whenever i try to login and hence i dont know wat stage is my Visa processing



I just logged in a couple of minutes ago, it worked fine then


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot GermanNurse,timus17,nagarjuna,Immiseek.
Wish u all speedy grants!!!


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> I just logged in a couple of minutes ago, it worked fine then


What did you give for the password field?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Congratulations fringe123 on your visa grant!


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Sarank said:


> What did you give for the password field?


What do you mean????


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Sarank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Date of Visa Application 07 December 2012
> PCC:7Jan2013
> ...


Hi Sarank...

Y ur medicals got referred, please share what went wrong during ur medicals..

Please share..


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Sarank...
> 
> Y ur medicals got referred, please share what went wrong during ur medicals..
> 
> Please share..


My MIL report was showing Cardio Megaly and hence it was referred to MOC.But then when we did all the medical tests again found everything is Normal.Looks like something got messed up during medicals i feel


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sarank said:


> My MIL report was showing Cardio Megaly and hence it was referred to MOC.But then when we did all the medical tests again found everything is Normal.Looks like something got messed up during medicals i feel


Sorry to hear that sarank, im sure ur file will be cleared by the commonwealth doctors. do you know if your medicals were sent as a "Grade A" or a "grade B" ?


----------



## supperm (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Friends!

A case officer is assigned to me. I applied on the 5th January for 189 visa category. The CO is asking for medicals. I already sent my PCC. I have one question if you can help me understand. After I get a grant, within how many days I should travel to Australia? Does it depend on pcc or medicals expiry?

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

supperm said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> A case officer is assigned to me. I applied on the 5th January for 189 visa category. The CO is asking for medicals. I already sent my PCC. I have one question if you can help me understand. After I get a grant, within how many days I should travel to Australia? Does it depend on pcc or medicals expiry?
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated.


Hi,

The grant will expire within 6 months to 12 months (depending on the time frame given to you which will be mentioned on your grant letter) during which you have to travel. I'm telling you this with my experience over these forums. I'm still waiting for my CO to be assigned! Best of luck for further process.

Regards


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

aussimmi said:


> I applied on 23-Jan and still waiting for CO allocation.


Applied on 24th Jan and waiting...


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

fringe123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Got my grant today. :hippie:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thank you everyone for helping me during this difficult process.
> ...


Many Congrats Fringe...


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

supperm said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> A case officer is assigned to me. I applied on the 5th January for 189 visa category. The CO is asking for medicals. I already sent my PCC. I have one question if you can help me understand. After I get a grant, within how many days I should travel to Australia? Does it depend on pcc or medicals expiry?
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated.


You must make the first entry before 12 months from the date of PCC or Medicals, whichever is earlier. Your grant notice will clearly mention the date before which you should make the first entry.

All the best!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz Fringe!!! Paarrrttyyyy!!!!


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Nazir said:


> Hi,
> 
> The grant will expire within 6 months to 12 months (depending on the time frame given to you which will be mentioned on your grant letter) during which you have to travel. I'm telling you this with my experience over these forums. I'm still waiting for my CO to be assigned! Best of luck for further process.
> 
> Regards


Pls provide your timelines in the signature


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarank said:


> My MIL report was showing Cardio Megaly and hence it was referred to MOC.But then when we did all the medical tests again found everything is Normal.Looks like something got messed up during medicals i feel


Did you receive a copy of your final medical reports?
Pls check whether your previous report showing Crdio Megaly was also attached with the final report.

In case it was, then you had it! Only the medicals matching ideal report (no ifs and buts) do not get referred, all others may get, even if you are graded A.

I advise all the members to insist for a copy of medical reports, which we are rightfully entitled to, so that we know what is being uploaded by the medical centre


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Got my grant today. :hippie:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thank you everyone for helping me during this difficult process.
> ...


Congratulations mate !!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> we all applied around the same time ... lets wait together and drink a cuppa tea :ranger:


Ksheshkumar's friend has to be given the "Grant of the month" award. 
Stood out from the crowd.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> U, me and Ksheshkumar seem to be the earliest ones in the waiting list. We can target early next week or who knows this weekend itself. (Hope I'm not sounding too optimistic)


Dot forget findraj


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Ksheshkumar's friend has to be given the "Grant of the month" award.
> Stood out from the crowd.


in today's status updates "abdulazeem"

has been assigned CO.... so mid Jan applicants are getting CO allocated.... my friend got direct grant... as might be satisfied with the documents provided.

EOI 22 Dec 12| INVITATION 7 Jan 13| Application & Ack 15 Jan 13| PCC (IND AU KSA)|Meds Done uploaded link disappeared|CO Team 34 6 March 2013| Grant??


Shesh


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Did you receive a copy of your final medical reports?
> Pls check whether your previous report showing Crdio Megaly was also attached with the final report.
> 
> In case it was, then you had it! Only the medicals matching ideal report (no ifs and buts) do not get referred, all others may get, even if you are graded A.
> ...



Hi Immiseek,

I got to know about that issue when i saw the medical report given by hospital to us.Everyone else have no problem with report.


I dont know when my wait is gonna end

Thanks,
Sarank


----------



## supperm (Feb 22, 2013)

fringe123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Got my grant today. :hippie:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thank you everyone for helping me during this difficult process.
> ...


Congratulations!!!

I need to know how long the grant remains valid. Does it depend on pcc or medicals expiry? Or it has a certain time frame?

Thanks a lot for sharing the info.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

supperm said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I need to know how long the grant remains valid. Does it depend on pcc or medicals expiry? Or it has a certain time frame?
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing the info.


Hey.. 
It remains valid for 5 years - but you can live forever in Oz, for more information check this PR page
and its not dependent on pcc and meds - but these play role in determining the 'enter by' date of Visa. Check bottom of eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place for more information related to this.


----------



## supperm (Feb 22, 2013)

superm said:


> Hey..
> It remains valid for 5 years - but you can live forever in Oz, for more information check this PR page
> and its not dependent on pcc and meds - but these play role in determining the 'enter by' date of Visa. Check bottom of eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place for more information related to this.


I wanted to know when my first entry should be in Australia. I heard that first entry should be within 12 months before pcc or medicals expire. That date will be mentioned on the grant. Is it pcc expiry or medicary expiry before which we need to make the first visit. 

Kindly help me understand this. Thanks for your time!!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

supperm said:


> I wanted to know when my first entry should be in Australia. I heard that first entry should be within 12 months before pcc or medicals expire. That date will be mentioned on the grant. Is it pcc expiry or medicary expiry before which we need to make the first visit.
> 
> Kindly help me understand this. Thanks for your time!!


it is generally 12 months from either PCC or medicals - whichever comes first. In other words, by the time you enter Aus, none of the two should have expired. However we have seen CO giving grants with 12 months calculated from date of grant. It is also possible to have meds expiring within 6 months.


----------



## supperm (Feb 22, 2013)

tenten said:


> it is generally 12 months from either PCC or medicals - whichever comes first. In other words, by the time you enter Aus, none of the two should have expired. However we have seen CO giving grants with 12 months calculated from date of grant. It is also possible to have meds expiring within 6 months.


I have already given them the pcc and they just need the medicals. The pcc was done about 4 months ago. Do you think it is wise to apply for PCC again?


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

I've applied my visa through a agent. My agent isn't ready to give me the password for the evisa portal. Is this the norm by the way?
Is there any way I could keep a eye on the status without the password?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

supperm said:


> I have already given them the pcc and they just need the medicals. The pcc was done about 4 months ago. Do you think it is wise to apply for PCC again?


You do not have to get another PCC. If for some reason the one you submitted expires before your visa is finalised, they may ask you to get new PCC. Otherwise its all good. Do not submit what CO has not requested.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

vsubnis said:


> I've applied my visa through a agent. My agent isn't ready to give me the password for the evisa portal. Is this the norm by the way?
> Is there any way I could keep a eye on the status without the password?


I don't think you can check the status without a password.


----------



## supperm (Feb 22, 2013)

tenten said:


> You do not have to get another PCC. If for some reason the one you submitted expires before your visa is finalised, they may ask you to get new PCC. Otherwise its all good. Do not submit what CO has not requested.


Dear Friend,

My PCC will expire in next two months. I applied about 4 months ago. The CO is fine with it. He did not ask for PCC and just requested for Medicals. Since my pcc is valid for next two months, do I need to make the first entry in Australia within the next two months?

I have booked an appointment next week for medicals.


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

findraj said:


> Hehehe I hope as well, I know there is no other option besides waiting.. also I have experience about other countries immigration process including USA, Canada, UK..
> 
> Trust me I couldnt believe the processing times of DIAC..
> 
> ...


Patience my friend...patience


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Got my grant today. :hippie:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thank you everyone for helping me during this difficult process.
> ...


Congratulation my friend!!! Finally....!!!!


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> I've applied my visa through a agent. My agent isn't ready to give me the password for the evisa portal. Is this the norm by the way?
> Is there any way I could keep a eye on the status without the password?


Depends on your agent mate. Some here did get their password. I never did get it & simply got tired of asking. Took Findraj advise to just be patience.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

BREAKING NEWS !!

Jan 20 189 applicant got CO yesterday !!


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> BREAKING NEWS !!
> 
> Jan 20 189 applicant got CO yesterday !!


Congratulation man! 189er is really on a roll here...


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

A couple of interesting stats today.

17th Jan applicant gets grant and 20th Jan applicant gets CO. Now I guess applicants from last week of January can also expect a surprise.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> I'm a Software Engineer, Java and Objective-C development.


When are you planning to move to Oz ?

I too am a Software engineer working on Java technology.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> A couple of interesting stats today.
> 
> 17th Jan applicant gets grant and 20th Jan applicant gets CO. Now I guess applicants from last week of January can also expect a surprise.


That indeed is a breaking news!!

How about you? Have you checked with DIAC about your status?


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> BREAKING NEWS !!
> 
> Jan 20 189 applicant got CO yesterday !!


Who is that Lucky Guy...Is he/she here on this forum..........


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> That indeed is a breaking news!!
> 
> How about you? Have you checked with DIAC about your status?


I have applied through agent. Didn't check with them yet.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Who is that Lucky Guy...Is he/she here on this forum..........


Yeah. He just posted in the thread "Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO)".


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

supperm said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> My PCC will expire in next two months. I applied about 4 months ago. The CO is fine with it. He did not ask for PCC and just requested for Medicals. Since my pcc is valid for next two months, do I need to make the first entry in Australia within the next two months?
> 
> I have booked an appointment next week for medicals.


No, calculations are not like this. 
PCC expiry has nothing to with your entry to Aus. Instead, it is for validation purpose only. 
Your CO has not asked for a fresh PCC beacuse it is still valid for verification purpose. In case your case goes beyond 2 months further(God forbid that!!), CO himself will ask for it, if reuqired.
SO don't bother yourself with PCC issue and go ahead for your medicals


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Yeah. He just posted in the thread "Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO)".


Thanks,,

I have just seen that & its really great news...even i have applied on 29th Jan.
i think within two week we all will have CO....

Keep waiting .............


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> That indeed is a breaking news!!
> 
> How about you? Have you checked with DIAC about your status?


Why aren't you completing your PCC and Meds by the time CO is allocated ?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Sarank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Date of Visa Application 07 December 2012
> PCC:7Jan2013
> ...


Dear Sarank, currently seeing the senario...referred cases are taking abt 3mnths..but as you have already waited for 2 mnths may be you get grant soon..all the best..


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> BREAKING NEWS !!
> 
> Jan 20 189 applicant got CO yesterday !!


Wonderful News....


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Depends on your agent mate. Some here did get their password. I never did get it & simply got tired of asking. Took Findraj advise to just be patience.


Ah...alright. too bad.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Guys... 

I got a mail from CO today morning... Just saw it... It says as below

Hi XYZ,


Thank you for submitting the current employer reference .

I have reviewed your file. I received your Form 1023 to remove your parents from the application. I have since conferred with a manager and as your parents are over the age of 18, I am requesting that they write a letter to the department stating that they wish to withdraw from the application. On this letter, please include the File Reference Number (TRN) , full names and signatures of your parents.

Once I receive this, I will be able to look at finalising the application.


Kind regards, 



Any suggestions ? and I think my CO works partime or She works in a very systematic way. She follows a schedule for checking mails everyday for a particular day of last week... But I must say CO is doing her job really well and helping out in every sense...


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> A couple of interesting stats today.
> 
> 17th Jan applicant gets grant and 20th Jan applicant gets CO. Now I guess applicants from last week of January can also expect a surprise.


Whilst I would be one among the happiest people in this forum to learn the fact that CO's are getting assigned so fast, I am being skeptical if the applicant is an 'OnShore' application rather than a guy applying from 'Offshore' . 
Could you please confirm this Joluwarrior ?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

supperm said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I need to know how long the grant remains valid. Does it depend on pcc or medicals expiry? Or it has a certain time frame?
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing the info.


Thanx a lot supperm. Visa is valid for 4 years(489). Should enter Oz within 10 months. I have no idea about PCC and Medical expiry.

wish you will get a speedy grant!!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Congratulation my friend!!! Finally....!!!!


Thanx a lot mate. Yeah finally. Wish you will get the grant within this week.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanx a lot tenten, udda, joluwarrior. Wish you all will get your grants soon!!
Thanx VVV. Sorry I didn't notice your grant. Congrats on your grant too !!!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Potturi said:


> Whilst I would be one among the happiest people in this forum to learn the fact that CO's are getting assigned so fast, I am being skeptical if the applicant is an 'OnShore' application rather than a guy applying from 'Offshore' .
> Could you please confirm this Joluwarrior ?


The person with the grant states his location as Sydney in the forum here and the guy with CO stated his location as Ireland. 
I asked the second one if he has had educational or professional stint earlier in Australia. Yet to get a reply.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Thanx a lot tenten, udda, joluwarrior. Wish you all will get your grants soon!!
> Thanx VVV. Sorry I didn't notice your grant. Congrats on your grant too !!!


Thanks for your wishes ! Like another user said elsewhere, completion for you guys means CO free for us


----------



## Maheshb (Nov 4, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Got my grant today. :hippie:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Thank you everyone for helping me during this difficult process.
> ...


Congrats mate :clap2:


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> BREAKING NEWS !!
> 
> Jan 20 189 applicant got CO yesterday !!


wowee great news indeed ... I´m a January 21st applicant ...


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> BREAKING NEWS !!
> 
> Jan 20 189 applicant got CO yesterday !!


Awesome!! I applied on Jan 23rd. The tension is killing me!


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> The person with the grant states his location as Sydney in the forum here and the guy with CO stated his location as Ireland.
> I asked the second one if he has had educational or professional stint earlier in Australia. Yet to get a reply.


Thanks for followin( it up mate. I am guessing the onshore applications are being targeted first. Whatever be the reason, I am happy that 1 grant = 1 CO free to pick up another case. Good luck to everyone.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi timus,

Thanks.. I'm already in australia...from last 3 years...  Onshore applicant


timus17 said:


> Congrats Nomita....  Now plane your travel... When are you landing in OZ?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

nomita said:


> Hi timus,
> 
> Thanks.. I'm already in australia...from last 3 years...  Onshore applicant


Congrats Nomita!!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Maheshb said:


> Congrats mate :clap2:


Thanks mate. Wish you will also get your grant soon.!!!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi friends,
I know you all are desperately waiting for COs. I got a CO in 17 Jan. As I noticed People who got COs weeks later got there grants earlier than me. So don't worry about CO allocation date. Make sure you submit all required docs. Then all you need is bit of luck. 
So Good luck all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi friends,
Can we travel to Oz with grant notice? or should get it on passport?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi friends,
> Can we travel to Oz with grant notice? or should get it on passport?


You mean visa label on passport ?
check  Got Visa? Page  of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Superm
Why your case is stuck as contradictory to the speedy grants for the rest of your indian mates...?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

superm said:


> You mean visa label on passport ?
> check  Got Visa? Page  of Migrate to Australia information place.


Yeah. Thanks a lot superm. Btw when are u planing to move? and where?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Yeah. Thanks a lot superm. Btw when are u planing to move? and where?


May end - Melbourne! You?


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Called DIAC since i dint have CO direct dial... They said to wait stating once the requested documents are received the CO will check take up the application only after 28 days.... Its three weeks since i submitted the requested docs....


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

nomita said:


> Yipeeee...Got PR granted ....
> Finally after so long wait....
> THanks everyone..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Contrats Nomita! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Superm
> Why your case is stuck as contradictory to the speedy grants for the rest of your indian mates...?


2 months is not a speedy grant??

He applied on 17th Dec. Got his grant on 25th Feb!!

Thats speedy enough for me


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> BREAKING NEWS !!
> 
> Jan 20 189 applicant got CO yesterday !!


Good news...Looks like its getting closer...

Thanx for the update....


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Called DIAC since i dint have CO direct dial... They said to wait stating once the requested documents are received the CO will check take up the application only after 28 days.... Its three weeks since i submitted the requested docs....


Oh well, really? Your CO is LS right? Hmmm...Since, its three weeks already, within one more week she will look at the docs. So, you will hear the good news atleast in a week....All the best! I really hope you get is soon!


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

VVV said:


> Oh well, really? Your CO is LS right? Hmmm...Since, its three weeks already, within one more week she will look at the docs. So, you will hear the good news atleast in a week....All the best! I really hope you get is soon!


I really hope so VVV.... i really wish ur words come true.... Its a long wait for me from Dec 1


----------



## bprabu (Feb 6, 2013)

VVV said:


> Good Luck...Hope you get the grant soon!!!! Ghostrider, you are next in line!!!! All the best!!


I think i am the only applicant from December 2nd week(9th Dec 2012 lodged appln for 189-systems analyst) waiting for GRANT

I sent all the required documents in the second week of february. My CO is from Brisbane Team 33. 

1. I mailed my CO twice and no reply from him
2. I mailed Health.strategies they said they cannot help me with medical status and they will assist only in system matters. not sure why they are revealing the medical status to some applicamt bot not for some applicants.

Looking into the current processing dates, mine is delayed for long time. What do you guys suggest me to do?


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> I've applied my visa through a agent. My agent isn't ready to give me the password for the evisa portal. Is this the norm by the way?
> Is there any way I could keep a eye on the status without the password?


Same here.. Even my agent has not given my password..Expats please help us and let us know how to view our visa status


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

bprabu said:


> I think i am the only applicant from December 2nd week(9th Dec 2012 lodged appln for 189-systems analyst) waiting for GRANT
> 
> I sent all the required documents in the second week of february. My CO is from Brisbane Team 33.
> 
> ...


I too am waiting for getting the golden mail. Have lodged application on 14 Dec 2012 with all documents uploaded still nothing from DIAC end ,called them up they just informed that I have a CO from team 34 brisbane. Initials are AA.


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

Sarank said:


> Same here.. Even my agent has not given my password..Expats please help us and let us know how to view our visa status


I really think the agents should just assist with the visa application rather than taking complete control and keeping the applicants in the dark.

There is an option in the login page at 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

to retrieve your password. I saw another option once you click on the link which allows you to retrieve it without providing the registered email address. I haven't tried it myself, but I guess its worth a shot if you really want your password. There is a risk of your agent being notified of your attempt to get the password though.

Or else maybe you could call DIAC and ask them if there is any other way.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

bprabu said:


> I think i am the only applicant from December 2nd week(9th Dec 2012 lodged appln for 189-systems analyst) waiting for GRANT
> 
> I sent all the required documents in the second week of february. My CO is from Brisbane Team 33.
> 
> ...


Certainly, you are not the only one awaiting grant, look at my timeline...See I understand the anxiety but try to call CO directly..Also since it is Team 33 chances are your application went for external verification.. There is only a possibility...


When you emailed you CO, did you get an automated response?


----------



## nomita (Jan 31, 2013)

You can travel without stamp, nowadays you don't need stamp..you can just print out the grant notice while you travel.. When are you planning to move?


fringe123 said:


> Hi friends,
> Can we travel to Oz with grant notice? or should get it on passport?


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

dldmaniac said:


> I really think the agents should just assist with the visa application rather than taking complete control and keeping the applicants in the dark.
> 
> There is an option in the login page at
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying. through the forgot password link and don't have a email address link. but it again asks you to fill in a email address. which one should we put in there?
Has anyone tried doing this anytime? 
Expats who aren't going through an agent, can you try doing this and put in an alternate email id there and let us know what happens and if you get a notification on your registered email id ? this will be really helpful for everyone who shares the same pain as me


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

findraj said:


> Certainly, you are not the only one awaiting grant, look at my timeline...See I understand the anxiety but try to call CO directly..Also since it is Team 33 chances are your application went for external verification.. There is only a possibility...
> 
> When you emailed you CO, did you get an automated response?


True Findraj. Look at my timeline too. Maybe it's the external verification that takes time. The more comapny you work with, the longer the verification time.


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

bprabu said:


> I think i am the only applicant from December 2nd week(9th Dec 2012 lodged appln for 189-systems analyst) waiting for GRANT
> 
> I sent all the required documents in the second week of february. My CO is from Brisbane Team 33.
> 
> ...


Hi,
If your case is delayed then what baout mine.
friend, Look at my timeline (Applied on 17 november, got CO on 12 dec, sent all requested documents, then suddenly came to know I got a new CO on 6 Feb, who never contacted). Today I called DIAC and had a talk with new CO.) She said she is looking after my case and she will send an email soon. Fringe and I got the same new CO (team 4 Adelaide, CB). He got his grant today.
Better call DIAC and ask for status
All the best


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

bprabu said:


> I think i am the only applicant from December 2nd week(9th Dec 2012 lodged appln for 189-systems analyst) waiting for GRANT
> 
> I sent all the required documents in the second week of february. My CO is from Brisbane Team 33.
> 
> ...


Hi bprabu, I can understand how frustrating it might be...Are you sure the CO is not on leave or have left and your case has gone to a new CO? I have a friend of mine who applied on November 13th and have still not got a decision. He sent the pending docs about one and a half months ago and still no news. He found out about three weeks back that he has a completely new CO..So, now he is again trying to clarify what's happening. He has not claimed any employment points either, so the only verification is Age, IELTS and qualifications (which does not need any external verification). Maybe you could try to call your CO directly if you have the number? 

All the best and I hope you hear something soon!


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

My agent says she cant access the medical forms. its throwing an error saying "Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later.". 

Is anyone else on the forum facing similar trouble?

I don't know what kind of forms these are. Can someone throw some light on it?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

superm said:


> May end - Melbourne! You?


I'm going to Adelaide. No idea about a date.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> My agent says she cant access the medical forms. its throwing an error saying "Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later.".
> 
> Is anyone else on the forum facing similar trouble?
> 
> I don't know what kind of forms these are. Can someone throw some light on it?


It might be the forms 26 and 160. I received the same from my agent. Didn't face any error. So can't really comment on the error your agent is getting. Perhaps later tries may be succesful.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> My agent says she cant access the medical forms. its throwing an error saying "Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later.".
> 
> Is anyone else on the forum facing similar trouble?
> 
> I don't know what kind of forms these are. Can someone throw some light on it?


Once you log in, there is a link called as "Organise your health"

Once you click on the link it will give you list of clinics that are DIAC approved and affiliated.

You select the clinic for General Examination and Xray and all then it asks for your health details, if you have any major illnesses or not and then you submit it after answering truthfully..

Then call the clinic and take an appointment they take your TRN and passport details and you get your meds done on the date of appointment


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

bprabu said:


> I think i am the only applicant from December 2nd week(9th Dec 2012 lodged appln for 189-systems analyst) waiting for GRANT
> 
> I sent all the required documents in the second week of february. My CO is from Brisbane Team 33.
> 
> ...


My story is also similar to yours. Applied on 10th Dec, CO mailed for my dependent's docs on Feb 14th. We sent them on 16th Feb. Some of the docs that we sent turned to "Received" in the portal. But the English Language Evidence and PCC are still in "Requested".

I spoke to DIAC they asked me to wait patiently . I mailed my CO, haven't got any response.

These days I have even stopped checking the status every morning.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

17th January applicant for SC 189 also got CO on 4th March. Point to be noted though is that his location is Darwin.


----------



## bprabu (Feb 6, 2013)

inaus said:


> My story is also similar to yours. Applied on 10th Dec, CO mailed for my dependent's docs on Feb 14th. We sent them on 16th Feb. Some of the docs that we sent turned to "Received" in the portal. But the English Language Evidence and PCC are still in "Requested".
> 
> I spoke to DIAC they asked me to wait patiently . I mailed my CO, haven't got any response.
> 
> These days I have even stopped checking the status every morning.


Let us wait. No other option Are you from Team 33?


----------



## bprabu (Feb 6, 2013)

hellraiser said:


> I too am waiting for getting the golden mail. Have lodged application on 14 Dec 2012 with all documents uploaded still nothing from DIAC end ,called them up they just informed that I have a CO from team 34 brisbane. Initials are AA.


Ok. Mine is Team 33. CO initials BG.

Let us wait. I Wish all the pending applicants get their GRANT early next week.


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Mine is also Team 33.. Initials SB


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

I have a query. Silly it might sound. But still would like to know the answer.

Why is the mail with the grant being referred to as Golden Mail ?


----------



## bprabu (Feb 6, 2013)

findraj said:


> Certainly, you are not the only one awaiting grant, look at my timeline...See I understand the anxiety but try to call CO directly..Also since it is Team 33 chances are your application went for external verification.. There is only a possibility...
> 
> 
> When you emailed you CO, did you get an automated response?


Yes i got automated response. One more day left for this week. Will call my CO directly by monday morning.


Are you waiting for your UK PCC? So, your delay is not because of CO. But i still sppreciate your patience. You are the unique soul with tons of patience. I like you.


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear All

I have received communication from the Case Officer today at 7:08 AM indian time. I am allocated team 2 Adelaide with CO initials RL. I am happy at the same time in a bit of a confusion for which I require your valuable inputs.

I have been asked to provide FORM 80 for both wife and me though I have uploaded the same online a month back.

My medicals have been Finalized which is good. But the case officer has provided the following comment for my Wife's Health evidence:

Evidence of Health
● Other (specify) I note that the main applicant's health is finalised. The secondary applicant's health has not been cleared at the time this letter has been sent.

Can someone tell what this means as I am guessing that they haven't received this yet but am in doubts if this means referred. I called the hospital to check but the concerned person told she will get back to me once she sees the database.

For time being I have mailed my FORM 80's and provided my wife's Medical Referral Letter and Medical Exam Receipt to the CO.

Further I just logged into my TRN account and found that whatever docs the CO requested has status changed from required to requested with today's date.

I did notice my medical link disappear on 05.03.2013 and my wife's medical link still appears. Again an other indication was that the status of the Health evidence for my wife is mentioned as "requested" which might indicate that the system has not received the Medical exam report.

Help required please..

Regards

Zaki


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

findraj said:


> Once you log in, there is a link called as "Organise your health"
> 
> Once you click on the link it will give you list of clinics that are DIAC approved and affiliated.
> 
> ...


Alright. I think she's facing issues while accessing the page itself. And she's not willing to share the credentials for me to try


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> It might be the forms 26 and 160. I received the same from my agent. Didn't face any error. So can't really comment on the error your agent is getting. Perhaps later tries may be succesful.


Yeah....she'll have to try again.


----------



## bprabu (Feb 6, 2013)

dodoyos said:


> True Findraj. Look at my timeline too. Maybe it's the external verification that takes time. The more comapny you work with, the longer the verification time.[/QUOT]
> 
> Are you from Team 33. CO initials pls. Did you get you medical status?
> 
> All the best. Wish you speedy GRANT


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Yes i got automated response. One more day left for this week. Will call my CO directly by monday morning.
> 
> 
> Are you waiting for your UK PCC? So, your delay is not because of CO. But i still sppreciate your patience. You are the unique soul with tons of patience. I like you.


No I am waiting for South African PCC right now, I have visited the country and applied myself, they said they will express mail it, and they said no to send a soft copy of it in email.

Buncha trolls right?


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

vsubnis said:


> Alright. I think she's facing issues while accessing the page itself. And she's not willing to share the credentials for me to try


I doubt if its the forms (26/160) your agent is having difficulty accessing because these are readily available at the immigration website. I think its getting the appointment/referral letter for taking the Health exams which has given her some troubles. You may verify this with your agent.

In taking the Medicals, you will have to print the referral letter for each applicant(for those availing via eHealth), fill-out forms 26 and 160, provide passport photos and photocopies of your passport and submit these to your chosen clinic together with the appropriate fees.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> I have a query. Silly it might sound. But still would like to know the answer.
> 
> Why is the mail with the grant being referred to as Golden Mail ?


because for some, its worth more than Gold itself?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> Alright. I think she's facing issues while accessing the page itself. And she's not willing to share the credentials for me to try


I have seen most agent lie, tell her whats the problem in trying, if it was your email id you gave while generating TRN, you can reset your password...

Trust me agents have their own reason to wait for delaying medicals...

I hate when they do that because if your meds get referred that's a straight 3 month delay...


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Let us wait. No other option Are you from Team 33?


My CO is from Team 2 Adelaide initial TS


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Yes i got automated response. One more day left for this week. Will call my CO directly by monday morning.
> 
> 
> Are you waiting for your UK PCC? So, your delay is not because of CO. But i still sppreciate your patience. You are the unique soul with tons of patience. I like you.


Hi bprabhu,

How do you call the CO directly? do they provide their telephone numbers as well? Please let me know I'll also call my CO.


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> My agent says she cant access the medical forms. its throwing an error saying "Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later.".
> 
> Is anyone else on the forum facing similar trouble?
> 
> I don't know what kind of forms these are. Can someone throw some light on it?


When I was scheduling my medicals I faced the same issue. The issue later disappeared and I was able to schedule my medicals without any issues.


----------



## ITS27001 (Oct 24, 2012)

I got assigned CO today ... Team 34 Brisbane .. asking for medical, form 80 , resume and certificate of marriage


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

ITS27001 said:


> I got assigned CO today ... Team 34 Brisbane .. asking for medical, form 80 , resume and certificate of marriage



Initials plz


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

ITS27001 said:


> I got assigned CO today ... Team 34 Brisbane .. asking for medical, form 80 , resume and certificate of marriage


Great !!
Thanks for sharing the info. I applied on same date as well.


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> I doubt if its the forms (26/160) your agent is having difficulty accessing because these are readily available at the immigration website. I think its getting the appointment/referral letter for taking the Health exams which has given her some troubles. You may verify this with your agent.
> 
> In taking the Medicals, you will have to print the referral letter for each applicant(for those availing via eHealth), fill-out forms 26 and 160, provide passport photos and photocopies of your passport and submit these to your chosen clinic together with the appropriate fees.


Alright. I'll talk to her. thanks


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

findraj said:


> I have seen most agent lie, tell her whats the problem in trying, if it was your email id you gave while generating TRN, you can reset your password...
> 
> Trust me agents have their own reason to wait for delaying medicals...
> 
> I hate when they do that because if your meds get referred that's a straight 3 month delay...


They created a new gmail account for me to use it while applying which they dont want to share. I really hope they dont get referred.


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes T33, initial AK.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Today my parents document section disappeared from online evisa page... 

Good sign keeping in mind my case of removal of parents ?


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

hey january applicants ... how is your health evidence status stated at this point? I´m just worried, because I finalized my Meds six weeks ago and it is still stated as recommended .. freaks me out. I called the panel doc and they´ve sent it on the 25th to Diac ...


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

GermanNurse said:


> hey january applicants ... how is your health evidence status stated at this point? I´m just worried, because I finalized my Meds six weeks ago and it is still stated as recommended .. freaks me out. I called the panel doc and they´ve sent it on the 25th to Diac ...


Mine is the same. Completed my Meds around 3rd week of February. I guess the status will change once you get CO assigned to your case, whether Received/Requested/Referred. However, this is just per observation from other members who have posted their experiences on other threads.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

lightningmcqueen said:


> Mine is the same. Completed my Meds around 3rd week of February. I guess the status will change once you get CO assigned to your case, whether Received/Requested/Referred. However, this is just per observation from other members who have posted their experiences on other treads.



Ok, it´s just these little things they make you freak out and worry ...


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

GermanNurse said:


> Ok, it´s just these little things they make you freak out and worry ...


Just chill.. :decision:


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

vsubnis said:


> Alright. I'll talk to her. thanks


I too facing the problem accessing medical link for my hubby. But for me it works!!!... Confused!!


----------



## ITS27001 (Oct 24, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> initials plz


bd ...


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

HannahSibson said:


> I too facing the problem accessing medical link for my hubby. But for me it works!!!... Confused!!


That's weird.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

lightningmcqueen said:


> Just chill.. :decision:


trying .... :ranger:


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

5 weeks processing time is only for CO allocation or for entire process??
I am in 5th week now. still no sign of CO


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> 5 weeks processing time is only for CO allocation or for entire process??
> I am in 5th week now. still no sign of CO


For 190 visa subclass:

CO allocation 5 weeks

Visa processing time: 6 months from the date of evisa lodgement


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> 5 weeks processing time is only for CO allocation or for entire process??
> I am in 5th week now. still no sign of CO


Ley January get finished my friend atleast to 80% my friend


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Ley January get finished my friend atleast to 80% my friend




am 190 applicant


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

Just one CO allocation today? no grants 
hope DIAC arent on vacation again


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> 5 weeks processing time is only for CO allocation or for entire process??
> I am in 5th week now. still no sign of CO


Mine is completed 5 weeks now still no sign of CO, 
I have called DIAC and they didn't even say whether I have a CO assigned or not.. 
they said " your application may be undergoing some preliminary checks and a CO will be assigned and they will contact you if they need something.....If you dont get a Communication email in next 2 weeks, give us a call again.... "


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> Just one CO allocation today? no grants
> hope DIAC arent on vacation again


Member by name nagarjuna got the grant today. The only reported one that I can recollect.


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Member by name nagarjuna got the grant today. The only reported one that I can recollect.


Any update on January applicants? 


for me the medicals status is not clear, even after dropping email to health strategies didn't work, neither did calling DIAC...

Don't know what !!!


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

Assigned a CO today.. 
Check my signatures !!!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

softwareengineer said:


> Assigned a CO today..
> Check my signatures !!!


Thanks for sharing info !!
Wish you a hasty CO->Grant conversion.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

raaj said:


> Any update on January applicants?
> 
> 
> for me the medicals status is not clear, even after dropping email to health strategies didn't work, neither did calling DIAC...
> ...


Same here ... I guess we just have to wait until a CO is contacting us ...


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

softwareengineer said:


> Assigned a CO today..
> Check my signatures !!!



Hey ... are you an 189 applicant?
Congrats and I hope you´ll get your grant soon.

The waiting is honestly killing me


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey ... are you an 189 applicant?
> Congrats and I hope you´ll get your grant soon.
> 
> The waiting is honestly killing me



mate, you have applied in Jan and still getting anxious think about people like me who have applied in Dec but still dint hear anything from CO  ,feels like :boxing: ...........


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Have got a CO but I feel he is having too many cases with him as he asked for some docs and after that no communication at all


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Got mail from agent half an hour back forwarding information that CO has asked for some docs.

CO's mail is dated March 05, so my CO allocation stands at March 05.
CO is of Team 33 Brisbane with initials DC.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> mate, you have applied in Jan and still getting anxious think about people like me who have applied in Dec but still dint hear anything from CO  ,feels like :boxing: ...........


True Hellraiser... Even I am still waiting for the grant.... 15th Dec applicant..


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey ... are you an 189 applicant?
> Congrats and I hope you´ll get your grant soon.
> 
> The waiting is honestly killing me


Hi..

Yes i am a 189 applicant.

Thanks for you wishes.

i can understand the wait-pain... I wish you a speedy CO assignment and a ever faster Grant !!!

Cheers !!!


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> mate, you have applied in Jan and still getting anxious think about people like me who have applied in Dec but still dint hear anything from CO  ,feels like :boxing: ...........


Be positive dear... Just think they are preparing your Grant Letter :clap2:

The CO will only contact you if they need any info/document.

I wish you a speedy Grant !!!


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

hellraiser said:


> mate, you have applied in Jan and still getting anxious think about people like me who have applied in Dec but still dint hear anything from CO  ,feels like :boxing: ...........


Tomorow 11am, you will get your grant mail


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

raaj said:


> Tomorow 11am, you will get your grant mail


I never knew that u can predict other's fate. What all details do I need to send you so that you can do some prediction for me too.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

timus17 said:


> True Hellraiser... Even I am still waiting for the grant.... 15th Dec applicant..


I know it's tough to keep patience, when Jan applicants have also started getting grant, and you guys from mid of Dec are still in waiting for apparently no reasons.
You know "Dar ke aage jeet hai"


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi,
I have been just told by my CO that my wife's medical has been referred to MOC but he said that he is unsure when this was referred. Do u guys have any idea how to know when was medical referred?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> I know it's tough to keep patience, when Jan applicants have also started getting grant, and you guys from mid of Dec are still in waiting for apparently no reasons.
> You know "Dar ke aage jeet hai"


Translate the last part for us please..


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

tenten said:


> Translate the last part for us please..


Hindi isn't my first language...but I think it means "After fear there is success". Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

hellraiser said:


> mate, you have applied in Jan and still getting anxious think about people like me who have applied in Dec but still dint hear anything from CO  ,feels like :boxing: ...........



I know, I guess patience is not my biggest strenght these days ... but you got your CO assigned, right?


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Finally received a GRANT after a long wait. I lodged application on December 17th. CO
asked for few documents which were already uploaded. So we sent them again
and got a grant yesterday evening.

A big thanks to Sam18, Ghostrider, VVV, Findraj, Superm and everyone on this forum who are sharing valuable information.

I wish everyone speedy grants!!!:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Shuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally received a GRANT after a long wait. I lodged application on December 17th. CO
> asked for few documents which were already uploaded. So we sent them again
> ...


Many Congrats Shuba...


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Shuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally received a GRANT after a long wait. I lodged application on December 17th. CO
> asked for few documents which were already uploaded. So we sent them again
> ...


Congrats shuba


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

udda said:


> Many Congrats Shuba...



Thanks Udda


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats shuba


Thanks Sach_1213


----------



## yranga (Dec 8, 2012)

*Got a grant letter*

Hi All, 

Thanks for all the help, It really worth spending time and reading post on this forum and I love the people giving free useful advice and discuss there concerns in this forum. 

I was one of the silent reader of this forum and found it really amazing and useful. I got my grant letter on 5 March, thanks to all the people on this forum  . I would like to share my details if its of any use to the people currently waiting for grants. 

Subclass 189: 

Ack/Applied: 12/12/12
Medicals: 18/12/12
Case Officer: 25/02/13 (Brisbane Team 33) Request for PCC (Please note no request form 80) 
Visa Grant: 05/03/13 

Thanks again everyone 
YOG


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

Shuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally received a GRANT after a long wait. I lodged application on December 17th. CO
> asked for few documents which were already uploaded. So we sent them again
> ...


Congrat's


----------



## Shuba (Feb 1, 2013)

ksheshkumar said:


> Congrat's


Thanks ksheshkumar


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz Shuba and YOG on the grants!!!! All the very very best


----------



## yranga (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks VVV


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

I got my grant today 

no communication from CO so far. directly got grant


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> I got my grant today
> 
> no communication from CO so far. directly got grant


Congratz jayprabu!!!! All the best with the move  lane:lane:


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

tenten said:


> Translate the last part for us please..


Here it goes..

"You will conquer if you do not fear from uncertainity"


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> I got my grant today
> 
> no communication from CO so far. directly got grant


Congrats for the grant and all the best for your next move!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats Shuba,jayprabu ,yranga!!!!!


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

hi RAAJ & German Nurse....


Can you provide insight of your medical status when you mean "Medicals not cleared"? I mean did you check with your hospital if they have uploaded the same. If so, post hospital uploading do you know the report result say Finalized or Referred? Why I am asking so is coz..

1) If the hospital has not yet uploaded then it means not cleared.
2) If the hospital has uploaded then first indication is the medical link disappearing in your TRN account and secondly you will get to know the status only when the CO is assigned coz the hospital generally doesnt share the results with the applicant due to confidentiality.

The above for your kind info and wish you guyz for a speedy grant....

Regards

Zaki


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> I got my grant today
> 
> no communication from CO so far. directly got grant


hey Jay, 

thats so quick.... congratz....


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

deepuz said:


> hey Jay,
> 
> thats so quick.... congratz....


thanks 

wish you a speedy grant deepuz.
keep an eye on ur inbox.

-Jayanthi


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

so when are you planning to move?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

deepuz said:


> so when are you planning to move?


probably May end... have to decide...

my CO initials are AK from Team 33, Brisbane


----------



## ibinujacob (Dec 19, 2012)

Great news!!!!!!!I got my Visa Grant today!!!

Location:Mumbai|Subclass:189|points:60|Visa Applied:26 Dec|Medicals&PCC:Jan 10|CO:27 Feb|Grant:8 March


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

ibinujacob said:


> Great news!!!!!!!I got my Visa Grant today!!!
> 
> Location:Mumbai|Subclass:189|points:60|Visa Applied:26 Dec|Medicals&PCC:Jan 10|CO:27 Feb|Grant:8 March


awesome!

congrats dude


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> I never knew that u can predict other's fate. What all details do I need to send you so that you can do some prediction for me too.


i tried to say some positive words for him. I have heard sometimes what you say comes true, and was hoping it will bring something good for the guy...


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

ibinujacob said:


> Great news!!!!!!!I got my Visa Grant today!!!
> 
> Location:Mumbai|Subclass:189|points:60|Visa Applied:26 Dec|Medicals&PCC:Jan 10|CO:27 Feb|Grant:8 March


Congrats dude!

CO team and initials pls?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

ibinujacob said:


> Great news!!!!!!!I got my Visa Grant today!!!
> 
> Location:Mumbai|Subclass:189|points:60|Visa Applied:26 Dec|Medicals&PCC:Jan 10|CO:27 Feb|Grant:8 March


Congratz!!! All the best!!! lane:


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

ibinujacob said:


> Great news!!!!!!!I got my Visa Grant today!!!
> 
> Location:Mumbai|Subclass:189|points:60|Visa Applied:26 Dec|Medicals&PCC:Jan 10|CO:27 Feb|Grant:8 March


Congratulations buddy


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> I got my grant today
> 
> no communication from CO so far. directly got grant


Congrat's


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> I got my grant today
> 
> no communication from CO so far. directly got grant


189 or 190 ??


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

ibinujacob said:


> Great news!!!!!!!I got my Visa Grant today!!!
> 
> Location:Mumbai|Subclass:189|points:60|Visa Applied:26 Dec|Medicals&PCC:Jan 10|CO:27 Feb|Grant:8 March


Congrat'sssss


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

ksheshkumar said:


> 189 or 190 ??


190


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations to Shuba, YRanga, Jayprabhu and ibinujacob!!!!!

Good Luck ahead!!!!!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Congratulations Yranga and Shuba for your Grants !!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> I got my grant today
> 
> no communication from CO so far. directly got grant




Congrats Shuba,jayprabu ,yranga!!!!! party time 


jayprabu.. Yours is the fastest... 05 Feb applicant... Cool... Enjoy mate...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

ibinujacob said:


> Great news!!!!!!!I got my Visa Grant today!!!
> 
> Location:Mumbai|Subclass:189|points:60|Visa Applied:26 Dec|Medicals&PCC:Jan 10|CO:27 Feb|Grant:8 March



Congrats ibinujacob


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

zakisaleem18 said:


> hi RAAJ & German Nurse....
> 
> 
> Can you provide insight of your medical status when you mean "Medicals not cleared"? I mean did you check with your hospital if they have uploaded the same. If so, post hospital uploading do you know the report result say Finalized or Referred? Why I am asking so is coz..
> ...


Hey Zaki ... I spoke to the panel doctor and they uploaded my results on the 25th January to the Diac website ...
The Link disappered a long time ago (I think on the 24th January)

Thanks for the Info ... I guess we are all a bit edgy these days and thinking too much about everything


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Quite a few people received grants  congrats to all of you and all the best for your journey


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> I know, I guess patience is not my biggest strenght these days ... but you got your CO assigned, right?


Yes I have a CO but once I sent him the documents he asked for no reply till date


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

hellraiser said:


> Yes I have a CO but once I sent him the documents he asked for no reply till date


That must be even more a torture ... hope you´ll here from him very soon and get your grant!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Shuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally received a GRANT after a long wait. I lodged application on December 17th. CO
> asked for few documents which were already uploaded. So we sent them again
> ...


Congratulations to you Shuba!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

yranga said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all the help, It really worth spending time and reading post on this forum and I love the people giving free useful advice and discuss there concerns in this forum.
> 
> ...


Congratulations YOG. I am sure you will not be silent tonight. Go have a great time.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> I got my grant today
> 
> no communication from CO so far. directly got grant


Congratulations. This is what I envy about 190! All the best.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

ibinujacob said:


> Great news!!!!!!!I got my Visa Grant today!!!
> 
> Location:Mumbai|Subclass:189|points:60|Visa Applied:26 Dec|Medicals&PCC:Jan 10|CO:27 Feb|Grant:8 March


Congratulations ibinujacob!


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Congrats Shuba,jayprabu ,yranga!!!!! party time
> 
> 
> jayprabu.. Yours is the fastest... 05 Feb applicant... Cool... Enjoy mate...


thanks mate 

wish you good luck for your grant


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

tenten said:


> Congratulations. This is what I envy about 190! All the best.


thank you 

nothing to envy about. we were waiting a lot for SS approval. In fact, I applied for SS on Nov 5th. Not better than 189 right??


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Congratulationssss to all who got their grants :clap2::clap2::clap2:in the last ten days, was on holiday so could not follow the forum.

Also goodluck to all who got their CO's, wishing you all a speedy grant.

Now the weekend so the waiting period, lets hope the next week brings more grants than this one.

Findraj you were to receive your PCC today,isn't it? Did you get it? Hope you get it soon now, so that the GRANT can make its way to your mail.


----------



## bprabu (Feb 6, 2013)

*Got the GRANT today!! Thanks all*

Yeeeeeeeeeeeee... Guess what?

I got the grant today. i was busy whole day today and just now checked my mail.

Got the Golden Mail..:clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:

Thanks a lot to all of you for the help and guidance. especially Gostrider, findraj, VVV, superm, timus..

Wish you all speedy GRANT.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeee... Guess what?
> 
> I got the grant today. i was busy whole day today and just now checked my mail.
> 
> ...


Congrats Bprabu lane:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Which Team and CO initials ? and when are you flying?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeee... Guess what?
> 
> I got the grant today. i was busy whole day today and just now checked my mail.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! A wonderful end to your day!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Shuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally received a GRANT after a long wait. I lodged application on December 17th. CO
> asked for few documents which were already uploaded. So we sent them again
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

yranga said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all the help, It really worth spending time and reading post on this forum and I love the people giving free useful advice and discuss there concerns in this forum.
> 
> ...


Congrats!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## bprabu (Feb 6, 2013)

timus17 said:


> Congrats Bprabu lane:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Which Team and CO initials ? and when are you flying?


Thanks. Team 33 initials BG. Planning to move by may.


----------



## bprabu (Feb 6, 2013)

tenten said:


> Congratulations! A wonderful end to your day!


Thank you.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeee... Guess what?
> 
> I got the grant today. i was busy whole day today and just now checked my mail.
> 
> ...


Congrats bprabu and all the best for your next move


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

ibinujacob said:


> Great news!!!!!!!I got my Visa Grant today!!!
> 
> Location:Mumbai|Subclass:189|points:60|Visa Applied:26 Dec|Medicals&PCC:Jan 10|CO:27 Feb|Grant:8 March


Congrats for the grant and all the best for your next move


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations Bprabhu!!!! Good Luck ahead!!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

bprabu said:


> Thanks. Team 33 initials BG. Planning to move by may.


Cool.. Even i am planning for may. . Do let me know what dates by sending me a pm..


----------



## tanvi0902 (Jan 8, 2013)

Congratulations to everyone who have got their grants, and best wishes for people awaiting grants...hope u also get ur golden email soon..


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Congrats everyone who got the grant


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

Congrats to all those who've got their grants! 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Congrats to all who got their grants today


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey everyone ... I just checked my eVisa page and noticed a link which wasn´t there before ... 
The link says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" ... is this form 80?? I tried the link but it won´t work ... and I already attached Form 80 anyway ... does it mean I´ve a CO assigned?? Anyone else with the same experience??


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, I tried the link again and this time it worked ... it is Form 80 ... since I already attached this Form to my application should I just ignore this link? The status of Form 80 is stated as ´received`
When I click the link it gives me the information "Complete and submit Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment to the department." 
Does that mean good old paperwork or is it enough that I uploaded it online????


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey everyone ... I just checked my eVisa page and noticed a link which wasn´t there before ...
> The link says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" ... is this form 80?? I tried the link but it won´t work ... and I already attached Form 80 anyway ... does it mean I´ve a CO assigned?? Anyone else with the same experience??


It means that you check your email from your case officer. If they need anything extra they will ask from you. I wouldnt worry if no email is sent to me.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Janneeyrre said:


> It means that you check your email from your case officer. If they need anything extra they will ask from you. I wouldnt worry if no email is sent to me.


No Mails so far ... as far as I know I´ve not assigned a CO yet ... well anyway ... I attached Form 80 two days ago, so I guess everything is ok
But thanks, Jannee


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey everyone ... I just checked my eVisa page and noticed a link which wasn´t there before ...
> The link says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" ... is this form 80?? I tried the link but it won´t work ... and I already attached Form 80 anyway ... does it mean I´ve a CO assigned?? Anyone else with the same experience??


Hey GermanNurse, I think it automatically appears if you frontload Form 80 as doc for your application. I too noticed the same right after I uploaded Form 80. No need to worry..


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

lightningmcqueen said:


> Hey GermanNurse, I think it automatically appears if you frontload Form 80 as doc for your application. I too noticed the same right after I uploaded Form 80. No need to worry..


ahhh good to know  Thanks lightningmcqueen


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

GermanNurse said:


> ahhh good to know  Thanks lightningmcqueen


No problem GermanNurse. Got CO assigned yesterday and did not ask for Form 80 again. Goodluck on your CO assignment. Expect it early next week or you might get a direct GRANT.  Cheers!


----------



## 169399 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello all,

I have applied for 190 Visa (WA SS) on 27th February and attended medicals at GYD Hyderabad, India on 5th March. Yesterday, I have seen that "Organise Health Examinations" link disappeared from my e-visa portal.

My queries:

1) Is this normal as I did not see any medical related attachments in my e-visa portal?
2) As I have frontloaded the medicals, how would I know if they have been finalised or referred?

It would be really great if someone could advise on these queries.

Thank you


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

prabhathamudala said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have applied for 190 Visa (WA SS) on 27th February and attended medicals at GYD Hyderabad, India on 5th March. Yesterday, I have seen that "Organise Health Examinations" link disappeared from my e-visa portal.
> 
> ...



It means your medical is uploaded. If you want to know about your medical status it is better to wait for CO and ask him. If you do not want to wait then mail health department mentioning your TRN and they will give me a reply (though most of the cases the reply is generic).


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey Guys !!

Good news from me as well..

Got a mail from CO 8 March asking for some more documents...

Team 04 - GSM Adelaide.. 

I checked my online application and noticed that the status of some docs changed to 'Not Required' and a few other changed to 'Requested'.

Does this mean I need to upload these docs again even tough the CO has not requested them in the email ??


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> ahhh good to know  Thanks lightningmcqueen


I'm sure that you are going to get direct grant without any hassels of CO allocation. Just wait for Monday


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

aussiehunter said:


> Hey Guys !!
> 
> Good news from me as well..
> 
> ...


Just send the documents requested by CO through mail. Don't bother about others


----------



## 169399 (Jun 11, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> It means your medical is uploaded. If you want to know about your medical status it is better to wait for CO and ask him. If you do not want to wait then mail health department mentioning your TRN and they will give me a reply (though most of the cases the reply is generic).


Thanks you very much slagozzz!

I will wait for a week and will try to contact the health department by mail/phone. I am worried due to my high BMI (which might be the reason for my medicals to get referred).


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> I'm sure that you are going to get direct grant without any hassels of CO allocation. Just wait for Monday


Thanks for all the positive input  
Hope all the best for all of you, too


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

*Received the Grant Letter*

Hi all,
Have received the grant letter on Friday evening AEST, but could not celebrate as I was working the whole night. But, luckily having a long weekend in Melbourne 

Please find below details -

Date of VISA lodgement : 23-Dec-2012
Visa sub class : 189
Nominated occupation : Analyst Programmer
Location : Melbourne
Applicants : My self, my wife and 5 months old son

Documents uploaded :
1) 4 Pay slips per year for all my 8 years of experience 
2) Tax returns for onsite and off shore
3) Offer letter, promotion letters, Letter from HR,
4) Reference letter (Used for ACS)
5) Bank statements for both onsite and offshore
6) Passport Bio for all the applicants ,
7) Birth certificate for all the applicants 
8) PCC and Medicals for me and my wife
9) IELTS for me and proof of spouse's English proficiency 

CO allocation : ~Feb 24th
CO Team : Team 34
Docs requested by CO : On 1-Mar-13, CO requested all the docs for my wife, though I uploaded them online. May be some issues in accessing them. Have shared the docs on 2nd March

Grant date : 8th March


No doubt, grant wouldn't have been possible without this forum (As I don't have any agent). In fact, I submitted my first EOI by claiming points for Australian study requirements. But, after seeing couple of posts on this forum, had cancelled my EOI and resubmitted again. From that time onwards, I am spending daily at least an hour on this forum, for my own benefit. 

Lastly, special thanks to Anne Christina, who personally reviewed my EOI 

All the best for all those who are waiting for CO allocation / grants.

Regards,
Gopes


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi all,
> Have received the grant letter on Friday evening AEST, but could not celebrate as I was working the whole night. But, luckily having a long weekend in Melbourne
> 
> Please find below details -
> ...


Congrats, Gopes!!

Is it really necessary to upload payslips for every year of work experience? I just uploaded from my current employer the last recent payslips and reference letter and also a reference letter from my previous employer ...


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Well, That might depend on co. But I would advise to upload if you have them, so that verification time lines can be reduced.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi all,
> Have received the grant letter on Friday evening AEST, but could not celebrate as I was working the whole night. But, luckily having a long weekend in Melbourne
> 
> Gopes


Congrats Gopes for the grant and now you can enjoy too, since u are in the middle of the weekend. 
U seem to be based in MelB. Which profession r u into?


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Congrats, Gopes!!
> 
> Is it really necessary to upload payslips for every year of work experience? I just uploaded from my current employer the last recent payslips and reference letter and also a reference letter from my previous employer ...


In case you have, then upload them. It'll only make your case stronger. Don't let CO come back to you asking for something.
In case you do not have old salary slips, then u can highlight your salary credit transactions in bank statements for all the employers. It'll make easier for CO to pick up the info he/she needs


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

jayprabu said:


> I got my grant today
> 
> no communication from CO so far. directly got grant


Congrats Jay!


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Thank you immiseek. Yes, I am working in melb for the past 2.5 yrs in an IT Company as a tech lead.


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Strange no updates from any member today!

A colleague of mine has applied a week later after I submitted my PR documents through the same Agent and he got his CO allocated day before yest where else I'm still waiting. I applied on 11th Jan! 

Hoping I get the good news soon!
Wishing everyone who are in this waiting list, the v best!


----------



## Tausif (Mar 9, 2013)

Insha ALLAH! You'll get the news soon.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi all,
> Have received the grant letter on Friday evening AEST, but could not celebrate as I was working the whole night. But, luckily having a long weekend in Melbourne
> ................


Hey Gopes - congratulations; your work profile plz?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

prabhathamudala said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have applied for 190 Visa (WA SS) on 27th February and attended medicals at GYD Hyderabad, India on 5th March. Yesterday, I have seen that "Organise Health Examinations" link disappeared from my e-visa portal.
> 
> ...


Means meds are uploaded most probably!
Check Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place for know how of checking medical status by mailing..


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> In case you have, then upload them. It'll only make your case stronger. Don't let CO come back to you asking for something.
> In case you do not have old salary slips, then u can highlight your salary credit transactions in bank statements for all the employers. It'll make easier for CO to pick up the info he/she needs


I do have old salary slips from my previous employer. I just thought it would be enough to provide the statement of service and reference letter. I worked there for eight years .. would that mean I´ve to translate them all??? That would cost me a huge amount of money


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

GermanNurse said:


> I do have old salary slips from my previous employer. I just thought it would be enough to provide the statement of service and reference letter. I worked there for eight years .. would that mean I´ve to translate them all??? That would cost me a huge amount of money


Don't think you have to produce salary slips of every month...just 2-3 months in a year for every year...that's what I've seen people do..

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

the_nuke said:


> Don't think you have to produce salary slips of every month...just 2-3 months in a year for every year...that's what I've seen people do..
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


do I need to translate them???


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Hi superm. Thank you.
I am working as a tech lead in an IT Company. I am in application development and support.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey all of you ...
I´m just a bit worried right now ... I´ve been assessed by ANMAC with at least an Australian Bachelor Degree ... and now I read somewhere online, that usually you just claim 10 points for the Assessment(???) ... did I do something wrong??? Because on my EOI I claimed 15 points for "at least an Australian Bachelor Degree" like it says on my Skills Assessment ... just so scared that I did something wrong 
I read all the information given a hundred times and I filled out everything with the utmost care ....


Level of educational qualification attained : At least a bachelor degree ... (15points for that)

That´s what I answered ...


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

GermanNurse said:


> do I need to translate them???


I'm not sure about the translation of pays lips...shouldn't highlighting your salary figures suffice?

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey all of you ...
> I´m just a bit worried right now ... I´ve been assessed by ANMAC with at least an Australian Bachelor Degree ... and now I read somewhere online, that usually you just claim 10 points for the Assessment(???) ... did I do something wrong??? Because on my EOI I claimed 15 points for "at least an Australian Bachelor Degree" like it says on my Skills Assessment ... just so scared that I did something wrong
> I read all the information given a hundred times and I filled out everything with the utmost care ....
> 
> ...


Eoi doesn't make mistakes calculating points unless you provide wrong answers, so relax, you will get 15 points. wait till the co asks for payslips and you have to provide certified copies if they are not in English.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

the_nuke said:


> I'm not sure about the translation of pays lips...shouldn't highlighting your salary figures suffice?
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


I´ve honestly no idea ... Maybe?


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> I´ve honestly no idea ... Maybe?


Translating documents into English

Any document in a language other than English must be accompanied by a certified English translation.

A translator in Australia must be accredited by the National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters.
A translator outside Australia does not need to be accredited, but they must endorse the translation with their full name, address, telephone number, and details of their qualifications and experience in the language being translated.

Helpful Information


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> Translating documents into English
> 
> Any document in a language other than English must be accompanied by a certified English translation.
> 
> ...


Thanks I know that already. I´m just not sure about payslips ... there are mainly numbers ... 
But thank you prototype


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> Eoi doesn't make mistakes calculating points unless you provide wrong answers, so relax, you will get 15 points. wait till the co asks for payslips and you have to provide certified copies if they are not in English.


Not true actually. SkillSelect does make a mistake while calculating the points. They'd asked for my highest recognized degree while submitting my application. Which in this case was my Masters degree. And it gave me 15 points for that, when it was supposed to give me only 10. :S


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey all of you ...
> I´m just a bit worried right now ... I´ve been assessed by ANMAC with at least an Australian Bachelor Degree ... and now I read somewhere online, that usually you just claim 10 points for the Assessment(???) ... did I do something wrong??? Because on my EOI I claimed 15 points for "at least an Australian Bachelor Degree" like it says on my Skills Assessment ... just so scared that I did something wrong
> I read all the information given a hundred times and I filled out everything with the utmost care ....
> 
> ...


You don't really have to worry about this part. If your assessment says that your degree is comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree, then you get 15 points. Anyways, its DIAC who determines how many points should be awarded for your educational qualifications. Your assessment authority can just give you and opinion.


If your qualifications is assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelors Degree, you get 15 points.

If your qualifications is assessed as comparable to an AQF Masters Degree, you get 10 points. (Assuming you don't have a Bachelors Degree and just a Diploma)

If your qualifications is assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma (or Associate Degree ...something like that), you get 10 points. 

I was quite worried about this part too as skillselect gave me 15 points when I entered just my Masters degree for my educational qualifications bit. So I went ahead and got a recognition letter from ACS for my bachelors degree. I'm really hoping that would be enough. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey all of you ...
> I´m just a bit worried right now ... I´ve been assessed by ANMAC with at least an Australian Bachelor Degree ... and now I read somewhere online, that usually you just claim 10 points for the Assessment(???) ... did I do something wrong??? Because on my EOI I claimed 15 points for "at least an Australian Bachelor Degree" like it says on my Skills Assessment ... just so scared that I did something wrong
> I read all the information given a hundred times and I filled out everything with the utmost care ....
> 
> ...


Where did you read it??? Normally Bachelor and masters degree is 15 points and if it is done in australia for more than 92 weeks of period spending, it will give you 5 points according to immigration guidlines. It shoudn't be a problem... I guess. Relaxxx dear..


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

Guys.... any idea ??? how long does it take......... for the medical to be clear in the normal case for the baby which is done in australia????


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey all of you ...
> I´m just a bit worried right now ... I´ve been assessed by ANMAC with at least an Australian Bachelor Degree ... and now I read somewhere online, that usually you just claim 10 points for the Assessment(???) ... did I do something wrong??? Because on my EOI I claimed 15 points for "at least an Australian Bachelor Degree" like it says on my Skills Assessment ... just so scared that I did something wrong
> I read all the information given a hundred times and I filled out everything with the utmost care ....
> 
> ...


What didmaniac said is correct. If assessment authority has recognized your degree equivalent to AQF bachelor degree, you have all the rights to claim 15 points in EOI. But it's upto the CO who will decide whether you should be given these many points or not ( as per DIAC rules).
So don't worry about it and I believe that you have not committed any mistake.

So Chill and wait for Monday!!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratulations bprabhu and gopes on your grants! All the best to everyone who is waiting! Hope to hear more good news next week! Good Luck!


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> I do have old salary slips from my previous employer. I just thought it would be enough to provide the statement of service and reference letter. I worked there for eight years .. would that mean I´ve to translate them all??? That would cost me a huge amount of money


Just translate 3-4 for each year and upload. Do not upload anything that is un-translated as it may annoy the CO; sInce their rules clearly state that all non-english documents should be translated.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi all,
> Have received the grant letter on Friday evening AEST, but could not celebrate as I was working the whole night. But, luckily having a long weekend in Melbourne
> 
> Please find below details -
> ...


congratulations !!


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

dldmaniac said:


> You don't really have to worry about this part. If your assessment says that your degree is comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree, then you get 15 points. Anyways, its DIAC who determines how many points should be awarded for your educational qualifications. Your assessment authority can just give you and opinion.
> 
> 
> If your qualifications is assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelors Degree, you get 15 points.
> ...


thanks for your answer. ANMAC Assessed me with "at least an Australian Bachelor Degree"


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

sudip63 said:


> Where did you read it??? Normally Bachelor and masters degree is 15 points and if it is done in australia for more than 92 weeks of period spending, it will give you 5 points according to immigration guidlines. It shoudn't be a problem... I guess. Relaxxx dear..


I know ... I don´t where I read about this ... I guess I should stop scanning the internet ... the wait just kills me ... I´m super nervous.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> Just translate 3-4 for each year and upload. Do not upload anything that is un-translated as it may annoy the CO; sInce their rules clearly state that all non-english documents should be translated.


Yes ok, I already spoke to my Naati Translator ... He´ll give me a special price on this  It´s for the best and I know it´s worth the money ...


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> What didmaniac said is correct. If assessment authority has recognized your degree equivalent to AQF bachelor degree, you have all the rights to claim 15 points in EOI. But it's upto the CO who will decide whether you should be given these many points or not ( as per DIAC rules).
> So don't worry about it and I believe that you have not committed any mistake.
> 
> So Chill and wait for Monday!!


Thanks for your reply. 
What happens if the CO is not satisfied? Could does mean any problems?


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Just want to say thank you to all the people here ... you sure help me a lot ... unfortunately I´m a very nervous person and think about everything a hundred times ...Thanks for the support :


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Just want to say thank you to all the people here ... you sure help me a lot ... unfortunately I´m a very nervous person and think about everything a hundred times ...Thanks for the support :


I can undertsand your nervousness, but you can't do much here except waiting with +ve frame of mind.
I too have similar "what if" queries in my mind, but have parked them for the time being and am waiting to hear from CO.
We all have worked hard to reach this level and would certainly cross the last hurdle as well
Again, all the best for Monday!


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> I can undertsand your nervousness, but you can't do much here except waiting with +ve frame of mind.
> I too have similar "what if" queries in my mind, but have parked them for the time being and am waiting to hear from CO.
> We all have worked hard to reach this level and would certainly cross the last hurdle as well
> Again, all the best for Monday!


Thanks for your kind words!

By the way, I just send pay slips from the last nine years to my Naati translater and he´ll translate the sheets for me in no time  I´ll feel better after I attached the pay slips, too


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> I can undertsand your nervousness, but you can't do much here except waiting with +ve frame of mind.
> I too have similar "what if" queries in my mind, but have parked them for the time being and am waiting to hear from CO.
> We all have worked hard to reach this level and would certainly cross the last hurdle as well
> Again, all the best for Monday!


Any sign of getting a CO? I applied on the same day as you.

I have front loaded all the docs and hope my file is completed. 

I heard that 20th applicant got a CO last week. So probably we are already done with a CO!


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Any engineer cc


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Badrika said:


> Any sign of getting a CO? I applied on the same day as you.
> 
> I have front loaded all the docs and hope my file is completed.
> 
> I heard that 20th applicant got a CO last week. So probably we are already done with a CO!


You should be getting next week. Pray that it is Team 33 Brisbane. They seem to moving really fast. Most of the recent updates on CO and/or grant seem to be from their plate.


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> I can undertsand your nervousness, but you can't do much here except waiting with +ve frame of mind.
> I too have similar "what if" queries in my mind, but have parked them for the time being and am waiting to hear from CO.
> We all have worked hard to reach this level and would certainly cross the last hurdle as well
> Again, all the best for Monday!


Dear friend, it's a public holiday here on Monday. we will have to wait for Tuesday


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Badrika said:


> Any sign of getting a CO? I applied on the same day as you.
> 
> I have front loaded all the docs and hope my file is completed.
> 
> I heard that 20th applicant got a CO last week. So probably we are already done with a CO!


Hey Badrika, no signs yet ... :ranger:


----------



## prmadhav (Oct 17, 2011)

*Need help with Form-1022*

Hi 

I am filling out FORM -1022. I need help with the below questions in form 1022 : 


*Question 12 : Client number of file number issued by the department * 

Is this same as the TRN number ??? 

*Question 16: 
Applciation Details : 

Date of Application: 
Lodged at : 
VIsa class: 189 *

is this the submitted date of my application?? and what to be filled in "lodged at" ?


Please help.
Thanks


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

prmadhav said:


> Hi
> 
> I am filling out FORM -1022. I need help with the below questions in form 1022 :
> 
> ...


All the details you ask are in one of the attachments you received in the acknowledgement of your application. The file number is NOT the same as TRN.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

sam18 said:


> Dear friend, it's a public holiday here on Monday. we will have to wait for Tuesday


Oho, will hv to wait for an additional day.
You seem to be resident in Aus. Today I was going through a post in this forum named "10 reasons why not to migrate to Aus"
Whether somebody calls it pessimistic or realistic post, but I sincerely do not wish to believe. Can u go thru it and let us know whether there is any truth in it?
Thanks in advance


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Oho, will hv to wait for an additional day.
> You seem to be resident in Aus. Today I was going through a post in this forum named "10 reasons why not to migrate to Aus"
> Whether somebody calls it pessimistic or realistic post, but I sincerely do not wish to believe. Can u go thru it and let us know whether there is any truth in it?
> Thanks in advance


I think the thread has been deleted, I was typing a reply when I tried to post the reply, it said invalid post...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Oho, will hv to wait for an additional day.
> You seem to be resident in Aus. Today I was going through a post in this forum named "10 reasons why not to migrate to Aus"
> Whether somebody calls it pessimistic or realistic post, but I sincerely do not wish to believe. Can u go thru it and let us know whether there is any truth in it?
> Thanks in advance


I wouldnt call it pessimistic, the thread was very very realistic..But with a negative attitude you can never like a place. Also, that guy/gal came from the States...

So remember Australia may not me best for people living in the States because of the following reasons.

1. Americans are very innovative. They like to create and think out of the box. Well Idk about some but most of the people in the world including Australians want to settle in the USA.

2. They actually do believe in equality of all races and yes the author was right, you cant call people "black monkey" and get away with it. In US, there would be a lawsuit following charges and penalty. And if you got caught in legal issues, you are virtually bankrupt. So people dont blurt out random things in buses/ or on streets. EVER!! because the Hispanics and West Indians have fought to get their equal rights and they have successfully merged into their culture. So racism is sensitive topic in USA/Canada.

3. Taxes, well yes taxes are high everywhere maybe the author was inclined to think that way but trust me US is no better, they have taxes which are ridiculously high.

4. In US, Gas is very cheap, cars are very cheap..Petrol is average 98 cents to $1 a litre. Cars are cheap as well, I owned a Benz C Class and didnt even equal my phone bill every month.

5. Food is also not very expensive. Eating out in Australia could burn your 1 day's salary..lol

6. Water, hot water, electricity...They come in essential commodities in US and Idk abt Australia but without essential commodities they apt/house is considered unlivable.

7. Mortgages- See I have had enough experiences buying apartments in NY and Waterloo, the prices of the houses dont go up in developed countries and you end up selling for less/ equal of what you bought the Apt for. So basically investing in real estate is a dead investment. I have vowed not to buy property because of the hassles that are involved.

8. yes, movie tickets are cheap in US as well about $10-$15 if you can show a student pass or something..

9. On the other hand, there is nothing that is cheap in Australia. You say it, its expensive, food, clothing, rentals, housing, entertainment, travel for work/leisure, utilities, essential commodities etc etc..

10. Also he was talking about broken trams and stuff? IDK which city he was talking about..Whatever I have seen in US, nothing like broken exists..Things are mended overnight.


There maybe job cuts in USA that forced the author to move out. But staying in USA and Australia is very very different. Its like living in some small town in Texas with prices of everything hiked up 100%.

But I would agree with the author 70% that $100K AUD salary is not enough for family of 3 if your spouse and kid are not working...You would need more than that to live a comfortable life, "IF you migrate from US of A"..

Also, I am not promoting or not a fan of America, they have their own set of issues but one has to choose what he/she can live with..


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Oho, will hv to wait for an additional day.
> You seem to be resident in Aus. Today I was going through a post in this forum named "10 reasons why not to migrate to Aus"
> Whether somebody calls it pessimistic or realistic post, but I sincerely do not wish to believe. Can u go thru it and let us know whether there is any truth in it?
> Thanks in advance


I do not think so. I love Australia. People from developed countries do not feel good here but we are from developing countries. The scenario is different from that point of view. It's bit hard in initial days but later on one feels safe and happy here.


----------



## Nani (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi everyone. I would like to share good news with all of you. I have received my Golden mail few mints ago from co who is sitting in Brisbane. I would like to thank you each and every one for being helpful. Finally I would like to wish u all the best with immigration process and god be with all of you.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Nani said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to share good news with all of you. I have received my Golden mail few mints ago from co who is sitting in Brisbane. I would like to thank you each and every one for being helpful. Finally I would like to wish u all the best with immigration process and god be with all of you.


Congratulations!!!!! Good Luck ahead

Update your signature!!


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

Nani said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to share good news with all of you. I have received my Golden mail few mints ago from co who is sitting in Brisbane. I would like to thank you each and every one for being helpful. Finally I would like to wish u all the best with immigration process and god be with all of you.


Congrat'ss


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Nani said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to share good news with all of you. I have received my Golden mail few mints ago from co who is sitting in Brisbane. I would like to thank you each and every one for being helpful. Finally I would like to wish u all the best with immigration process and god be with all of you.


Congrats Nani...


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

Nani said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to share good news with all of you. I have received my Golden mail few mints ago from co who is sitting in Brisbane. I would like to thank you each and every one for being helpful. Finally I would like to wish u all the best with immigration process and god be with all of you.


Congrattssss......Wish you good luck...lane:


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Nani said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to share good news with all of you. I have received my Golden mail few mints ago from co who is sitting in Brisbane. I would like to thank you each and every one for being helpful. Finally I would like to wish u all the best with immigration process and god be with all of you.


Congratz Nani...All the best!lane:


----------



## Nani (Mar 1, 2013)

findraj said:


> Congratulations!!!!! Good Luck ahead
> 
> Update your signature!!


Thnks find raj.my signature is updated. Wish u all the best.


----------



## Nani (Mar 1, 2013)

ksheshkumar said:


> Congrat'ss


Thnks very much. I think ur file may be already assigned to co. gud luck.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Nani said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to share good news with all of you. I have received my Golden mail few mints ago from co who is sitting in Brisbane. I would like to thank you each and every one for being helpful. Finally I would like to wish u all the best with immigration process and god be with all of you.


Congratulations !!
For all January applicants, point to be noted here is Nani got it from Team Brisbane. So people tagged to CO's in Brisbane can expect an exciting and suspense filled week ahead


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Nani said:


> Thnks find raj.my signature is updated. Wish u all the best.


Thank you


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Nani said:


> Thnks find raj.my signature is updated. Wish u all the best.


Congrats, wish you all d best for d future.


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi,

Any telecom engineer is here who got d grant or CO assigned?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

findraj said:


> I wouldnt call it pessimistic, the thread was very very realistic..But with a negative attitude you can never like a place. Also, that guy/gal came from the States...
> 
> So remember Australia may not me best for people living in the States because of the following reasons.
> 
> ...


I don't agree with #8. 
I used to get movie tickets for 4 bucks with student ID and $10 otherwise. 
In NYC I once paid $12 for movies. 

Also, gas and petrol are the same thing in the USA.


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

Nani said:


> Thnks very much. I think ur file may be already assigned to co. gud luck.


Thx for the wishes......


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

Nani said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to share good news with all of you. I have received my Golden mail few mints ago from co who is sitting in Brisbane. I would like to thank you each and every one for being helpful. Finally I would like to wish u all the best with immigration process and god be with all of you.


initials of you CO? and Congrats


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> I don't agree with #8.
> I used to get movie tickets for 4 bucks with student ID and $10 otherwise.
> In NYC I once paid $12 for movies.
> 
> Also, gas and petrol are the same thing in the USA.


Yup, trust me I paid $15 for Dark Knight Rises..I think it depends on movie? No?


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Nani said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to share good news with all of you. I have received my Golden mail few mints ago from co who is sitting in Brisbane. I would like to thank you each and every one for being helpful. Finally I would like to wish u all the best with immigration process and god be with all of you.


So Brsibane showered love on you today morning! Congrats and all the best for your next move


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Congratulations mate :clap2: 
Must have been one heck of a happy day for you (as has been for all of us who got their grants).

Best of luck for all your future endeavours :cool2:



gopes.poduri said:


> Hi all,
> Have received the grant letter on Friday evening AEST, but could not celebrate as I was working the whole night. But, luckily having a long weekend in Melbourne
> 
> Please find below details -
> ...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All,





:first::first::first::first:

:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:

First of all, above smiley's are for all(First prize winner ) the wonderful people out here... Many Many thanks to :

shel(moderator), anj1976(moderator), findraj (come on man, Everyone of us is waiting for your good news), Superm, ghostride, Annechristina, Sandeep1a1, VVV, tenten, aussiehunter, Janneeyrre, permutation


Thanks To everyone else who have been helping me and helping people like me from all over the world on this forum....



Now comes the second prize winner... :second::second::second::second:

eace:eace:eace:eace:

I got the grant Letter today.. Team brisbane.. CO : AM Team 34



Now Five more important wishes

1. Want to meet everyone of you in Oz...
2. Want a Good Job 
3. Want my Sis and Bro in law to get there grant soon
4. Want to bring my would be here with Spouse visa later this year
5. After 2 years of waiting, Want to apply for my parents visa...


Tips for others
1. Do not go for a migration agent, You can do it on your own if me and other can do it
2. Patience.... Is the key
3. Doc should be proper.. that would give you hassle free grant letter...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOWWWW [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected] Wheres the party man!!!!! 

I heard it was a holiday today there? Anyways really happy you got through!!!!


Look something for your parents now!!!

When are where are you planning to move?!?!?

:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Really happy for you!!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> WOWWWW [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected] Wheres the party man!!!!!
> 
> I heard it was a holiday today there? Anyways really happy you got through!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks findraj....

Party ? Where do you want in India ? Or Oz ?

If India.. Come down to Delhi (Gurgaon) any day.... Or If Oz... Any place in Sydney or Melbourne...

For sure I want to meet you guys... 


I am moving on 11th may morning or 10th May late night.. Would be landing in Sydney... Will give one my exam there.. and then Would prefer to go to melbourne for Job hunt(If plans do not change-like If I get a job sitting here in India for Sydney, then I might drop idea of Melbourne, else Melbourne first preference then sydney....)


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks findraj....
> 
> Party ? Where do you want in India ? Or Oz ?
> 
> ...


I will be moving to Sydney mostly...No plans of coming to Delhi or Gurgaon right now..

We shall meet in Sydney..

Most probably June/July but I can come earlier if I settle things faster here..


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Great insight findraj. This will surely hold value for people moving to Oz. 
I was reading that thread and read your post too mentioning you were unable to post in that thread :noidea: . It seems it has been renamed by one of the Mods. Although '10 reasons ....' thread may have brought up some comparison points but surely they were with a negative vibe.

After reading, I understand that Australia may be somewhat different and costly than US but I anticipate that it must be far better than India :spit:

What's the progress of your PCC from SA - did you follow up recently ?? 



findraj said:


> I wouldnt call it pessimistic, the thread was very very realistic..But with a negative attitude you can never like a place. Also, that guy/gal came from the States...
> 
> So remember Australia may not me best for people living in the States because of the following reasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi all,
> Have received the grant letter on Friday evening AEST, but could not celebrate as I was working the whole night. But, luckily having a long weekend in Melbourne
> 
> Please find below details -
> ...


Congrat's


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Great insight findraj. This will surely hold value for people moving to Oz.
> I was reading that thread and read your post too mentioning you were unable to post in that thread :noidea: . It seems it has been renamed by one of the Mods. Although '10 reasons ....' thread may have brought up some comparison points but surely they were with a negative vibe.
> 
> After reading, I understand that Australia may be somewhat different and costly than US but I anticipate that it must be far better than India :spit:
> ...


Yes I should receive the soft copy of it by end of this week ...I have requested one of my friend to do that since I didnt want them sending it to India. God knows when it would reach me...He will then express mail the hard copies...which can wait as DIAC needs soft copies..

Maybe grant in next week or so


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

*Visa granted*

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



Yipeeeeee...I opened my email today and saw the golden letter.......I was not expecting the letter anytime this week let alone on Monday morning as i had submitted my docs on Friday evening last week. CO was Brisbane Team 34 and yes that was super quick response time.......Thank you Lady God bless you.......


Thanks everyone...especially findraj, superm and the moderators.......i was not the most active member of this forum but you guys answered my question and helped me everytime ontime............


I am still thinking about what next though , so, i'll have yet more questions to ask


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy !!
All the best going ahead


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! Good Luck ahead!!!! [email protected][email protected][email protected] Surprises come without intimation...Congratulations man


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Mayte.. 
When are you moving then?


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrat's


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Nani said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to share good news with all of you. I have received my Golden mail few mints ago from co who is sitting in Brisbane. I would like to thank you each and every one for being helpful. Finally I would like to wish u all the best with immigration process and god be with all of you.


Congratulations Nani. All the best in the future.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Buddy!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Nani said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to share good news with all of you. I have received my Golden mail few mints ago from co who is sitting in Brisbane. I would like to thank you each and every one for being helpful. Finally I would like to wish u all the best with immigration process and god be with all of you.


Congrats ... :clap2::clap2:
Seeing quite some activity today


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you mate.

Team Brisbane is on a roll indeed! I love this. There are definately not sulking for not having had a holiday today.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nani said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to share good news with all of you. I have received my Golden mail few mints ago from co who is sitting in Brisbane. I would like to thank you each and every one for being helpful. Finally I would like to wish u all the best with immigration process and god be with all of you.


Congrats nani... Enjoy the feeling of receiving grant letter


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Nani said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to share good news with all of you. I have received my Golden mail few mints ago from co who is sitting in Brisbane. I would like to thank you each and every one for being helpful. Finally I would like to wish u all the best with immigration process and god be with all of you.


Congrats Nani  :clap2:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> I will be moving to Sydney mostly...No plans of coming to Delhi or Gurgaon right now..
> 
> We shall meet in Sydney..
> 
> Most probably June/July but I can come earlier if I settle things faster here..




Cool.. Sending you my mail id using PM.. drop me a mail when you come to sydney....


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats buddy... I too got mine today.. team 34 brisbane... Enjoy mate... drop me a PM with your mail id if you wish.. We can be in touch...


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

Congrats to all those who've got their grants today...! 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, yadav!!! :clap2:


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Congrats buddy... I too got mine today.. team 34 brisbane... Enjoy mate... drop me a PM with your mail id if you wish.. We can be in touch...


Congrat's


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats Mayte..
> When are you moving then?



Thanks Superm..

May 10/11th... Initially to sydney.. But after that not sure... I would actually prefer melbourne


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, Timus !! :clap2:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Congrats, Timus !! :clap2:


thanks German Nurse..Hope you get a speedy grant..


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

timus17 said:


> thanks German Nurse..Hope you get a speedy grant..


Thanks Timus ... Hope so, too  lane:


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz timus!!!!! It has arrived finally....Now you could work towards getting your family, especially your parents in....All the best for everything ahead!


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nani said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to share good news with all of you. I have received my Golden mail few mints ago from co who is sitting in Brisbane. I would like to thank you each and every one for being helpful. Finally I would like to wish u all the best with immigration process and god be with all of you.


Congrats


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Congratz timus!!!!! It has arrived finally....Now you could work towards getting your family, especially your parents in....All the best for everything ahead!



Thanks VVV.. you guys have been rocking on the forum...


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Grant mail ain't far now *

Great news !! Go *raj* ... Go  get the Grant and fly lane: 

You are about to get dipped in the Grant fever ... get rollin :bump2:

I too am from Delhi/NCR and since you mentioned that it'd be difficult for you to visit here, we all shall meet in Oz    



findraj said:


> Yes I should receive the soft copy of it by end of this week ...I have requested one of my friend to do that since I didnt want them sending it to India. God knows when it would reach me...He will then express mail the hard copies...which can wait as DIAC needs soft copies..
> 
> Maybe grant in next week or so


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Congratulations v_yadav !!  :clap2: :cheer2: :dance:

COs are working swiftly now a days which is good for us and alike 

Enjoy the moment and then plan for the next phase (like me) 




v_yadav said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey man,

Are you planning to land in Sydney and move elsewhere or you'd be finding your bread & butter in Sydney itself? 

I am planning to move in June first half but am still wondering, which city to move to - Sydney or Mel.... although I do not have any contacts at both places (the worst part for initial settlement) 



findraj said:


> I will be moving to Sydney mostly...No plans of coming to Delhi or Gurgaon right now..
> 
> We shall meet in Sydney..
> 
> Most probably June/July but I can come earlier if I settle things faster here..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats



Thanks Sach...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Are you planning to land in Sydney and move elsewhere or you'd be finding your bread & butter in Sydney itself?
> 
> I am planning to move in June first half but am still wondering, which city to move to - Sydney or Mel.... although I do not have any contacts at both places (the worst part for initial settlement)


Settling in Sydney city 99%, Melbourne isnt my type ...Will hunt for jobs there or start my business 

WBu?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys.. I have a VEVO link.. but it is not working.. can you confirm if this is the right link?

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/evo/firstPartyEnquiryDetails.do


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Please view the answers in *Green*. Hope it'll help you.



prmadhav said:


> Hi
> 
> I am filling out FORM -1022. I need help with the below questions in form 1022 :
> 
> ...


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Hummm m m m .... pardesi ho gaye*

Hey mate, a big big heartfelt CONGRATULATIONS :clap2:

Finally, you and the CO nailed it 

Enjoy your GRANT and after you settle up, get buckled up for the next phase - your parents 




timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi superm. Thank you.
> I am working as a tech lead in an IT Company. I am in application development and support.


Hey bro,

As you've mentioned that you're working in an IT company, were you on a work visa after study or from an employer (if yes, which one) ? Also, in which area of IT you are in ?

It'd be very helpful if you could throw some light on the job conditions in AUS - Sydney and Melbourne ... This will be useful for all ppl who've got their grants recently


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Superm..
> 
> May 10/11th... Initially to sydney.. But after that not sure... I would actually prefer melbourne


Buddy, as you're preferring Mel is it something specific which makes you consider Mel. despite of Sydney having better # of jobs ?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Buddy, as you're preferring Mel is it something specific which makes you consider Mel. despite of Sydney having better # of jobs ?


Oh Melbourne. Right. I thought Mel with big bitties.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey guys.. I have a VEVO link.. but it is not working.. can you confirm if this is the right link?
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/evo/firstPartyEnquiryDetails.do


Nop, this doesn't seem to be the correct link. Try the one below and click the button - Query Now

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/start.do?actionType=firstPartyQuery

I checked for mine today and it displays all the details


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Oh Melbourne. Right. I thought Mel with big bitties.


lol

We have to hold out horses for any Mel up till we reach Mel.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> lol
> 
> We have to hold out horses for any Mel up till we reach Mel.


"And then?"

~dude where's my car


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hey mate, a big big heartfelt CONGRATULATIONS :clap2:
> 
> Finally, you and the CO nailed it
> 
> Enjoy your GRANT and after you settle up, get buckled up for the next phase - your parents



Yeah Sandeep... Now the clock starts for 2 years for sponsoring parents... 

and thanks mate for the wishes


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Buddy, as you're preferring Mel is it something specific which makes you consider Mel. despite of Sydney having better # of jobs ?


ha ha ha... To be very frank... I have been told Melbourne is like UK a little laid back attitude.. and Sydney is like US... fast life.. i want peace of life.. So thought Sydney...

But I am open for sydney as well..


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the Monday morning shone on you. Congrats to you for the Visa grant and all the best for your next move


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to you for the grant and all the best for next move!
Team Brisbane is really fast and thanks for sparing them for us so fast!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> So the Monday morning shone on you. Congrats to you for the Visa grant and all the best for your next move


Thanks immiseek


----------



## Maheshb (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats mate


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Decided to wait up and see the grant and CO allocation as it happens - nothing yet and its 10am in Adelaide.


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

It seems to be a dull day today. Its 1:35pm in Melbourne and the forum is very silent today. No news of grants and CO allocation.


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

youuuuuuuuu houuuuuuuuuuuu :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1::lock1:eace:eace:eace::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::bump2::bump2::bump2::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::high5::high5::high5::high5:


Finally the day has come :clap2: :clap2: got a call from my agent some moments back that he has received the golden mail for me . 

So much happy today 

details : Team 34 Brisbane 
CO : AA


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> youuuuuuuuu houuuuuuuuuuuu :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1::lock1:eace:eace:eace::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::bump2::bump2::bump2::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::high5::high5::high5::high5:
> 
> 
> Finally the day has come :clap2: :clap2: got a call from my agent some moments back that he has received the golden mail for me .
> ...


Congrat's


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> youuuuuuuuu houuuuuuuuuuuu :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1::lock1:eace:eace:eace::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::bump2::bump2::bump2::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::high5::high5::high5::high5:
> 
> 
> Finally the day has come :clap2: :clap2: got a call from my agent some moments back that he has received the golden mail for me .
> ...


Congratulations Hellraiser!!! Good Luck ahead!!!


----------



## exxpat (Nov 16, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Finally the day has come :clap2: :clap2: got a call from my agent some moments back that he has received the golden mail for me .
> 
> So much happy today
> 
> ...


Congratulations man  have a blast


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

Timus congrates....I just saw your news. Wish you all the best and may all your wishes come true in the land of OZ, the way you want them....


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

congrates Hellraiser and all those who got grant this week.....And all the best to rest all of us who are waiting..:ranger:


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> youuuuuuuuu houuuuuuuuuuuu :cheer2::cheer2
> 
> Finally the day has come :clap2: :clap2: got a call from my agent some moments back that he has received the golden mail for me .
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!
Enjoy the moment


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi all,

I have got the CO today. 

Adelaide Team 2, Initials SK.

Requests some additional docs.

Does anyone having this CO?
:juggle:


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

hellraiser said:


> youuuuuuuuu houuuuuuuuuuuu :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1::lock1:eace:eace:eace::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::bump2::bump2::bump2::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::high5::high5::high5::high5:
> 
> 
> Finally the day has come :clap2: :clap2: got a call from my agent some moments back that he has received the golden mail for me .
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Badrika said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have got the CO today.
> 
> ...


Congrats !!!
Things are moving as expected


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Badrika said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have got the CO today.
> 
> ...


Nope, I´m still waiting


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Badrika said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have got the CO today.
> 
> ...


Congrats Badrika... Which documents did CO request? Did CO request form 80?


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you all for the wishes . Really appreciate all of you for helping me some or the other way in the process of getting my visa.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz hellraiser! All the best for the move!


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> youuuuuuuuu houuuuuuuuuuuu :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1::lock1:eace:eace:eace::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::bump2::bump2::bump2::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::high5::high5::high5::high5:
> 
> 
> Finally the day has come :clap2: :clap2: got a call from my agent some moments back that he has received the golden mail for me .
> ...


Congrats for ur grant. U seem to n the 1st one getting the good news. 
All the best for ur next move


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Thank you all for the wishes . Really appreciate all of you for helping me some or the other way in the process of getting my visa.


congrats ... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

hellraiser said:


> youuuuuuuuu houuuuuuuuuuuu :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1::lock1:eace:eace:eace::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::bump2::bump2::bump2::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::high5::high5::high5::high5:
> 
> 
> Finally the day has come :clap2: :clap2: got a call from my agent some moments back that he has received the golden mail for me .
> ...


congrats dude !


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

I have received mail from CO mentioning that our (me, my wife & child) medical has been referred to MOC on 1st Feb. MOC is now working on Nov referred case so it will take time. Not any specific information about why it is referred or anything else. She also mentioned that my overseas employment verification is in progress and she did not get any confirmation yet. So I have nothing to do but wait for another 3-4 moths  .


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> I have received mail from CO mentioning that our (me, my wife & child) medical has been referred to MOC on 1st Feb. MOC is now working on Nov referred case so it will take time. Not any specific information about why it is referred or anything else. She also mentioned that my overseas employment verification is in progress and she did not get any confirmation yet. So I have nothing to do but wait for another 3-4 moths  .


oh thats sad Slagozz, but howcome it is referred for all of you...strange


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> I have received mail from CO mentioning that our (me, my wife & child) medical has been referred to MOC on 1st Feb. MOC is now working on Nov referred case so it will take time. Not any specific information about why it is referred or anything else. She also mentioned that my overseas employment verification is in progress and she did not get any confirmation yet. So I have nothing to do but wait for another 3-4 moths  .



Did the CO say that it will take that long to get the Meds checked???


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> I have received mail from CO mentioning that our (me, my wife & child) medical has been referred to MOC on 1st Feb. MOC is now working on Nov referred case so it will take time. Not any specific information about why it is referred or anything else. She also mentioned that my overseas employment verification is in progress and she did not get any confirmation yet. So I have nothing to do but wait for another 3-4 moths  .


Did you get any update of employment verification

means any updates from your current and previous employer and how many years of experience you are claiming


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

What is MOC short for??


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

deepuz said:


> oh thats sad Slagozz, but howcome it is referred for all of you...strange


Should I ask her more detail about referred medical such as why it is referred and who are referred?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> What is MOC short for??


Medical officer of Commonwealth............


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Are all Meds going to be checked by them??

Thanks Slagozzz ... Hope you don´t have to wait 3-4 month!


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Are all Meds going to be checked by them??
> 
> Thanks Slagozzz ... Hope you don´t have to wait 3-4 month!


I have no idea why the meds are referred to MOC and which tests they analyse...


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> I have no idea why the meds are referred to MOC and which tests they analyse...


Ok, I cross my fingers for you, mate.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Ok, I cross my fingers for you, mate.


Thanks mate.....


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> I have received mail from CO mentioning that our (me, my wife & child) medical has been referred to MOC on 1st Feb. MOC is now working on Nov referred case so it will take time. Not any specific information about why it is referred or anything else. She also mentioned that my overseas employment verification is in progress and she did not get any confirmation yet. So I have nothing to do but wait for another 3-4 moths  .


Patience is the only key now my frnd


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Patience is the only key now my frnd



I am in such a lock that there is no other key than patience....... :juggle:


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

hellraiser said:


> youuuuuuuuu houuuuuuuuuuuu :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1::lock1:eace:eace:eace::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::bump2::bump2::bump2::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::high5::high5::high5::high5:
> 
> 
> Finally the day has come :clap2: :clap2: got a call from my agent some moments back that he has received the golden mail for me .
> ...



Congrats!!!


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> I am in such a lock that there is no other key than patience....... :juggle:


Thats true... No other choice other than to wait


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> I have received mail from CO mentioning that our (me, my wife & child) medical has been referred to MOC on 1st Feb. MOC is now working on Nov referred case so it will take time. Not any specific information about why it is referred or anything else. She also mentioned that my overseas employment verification is in progress and she did not get any confirmation yet. So I have nothing to do but wait for another 3-4 moths  .


Ohh no 
That's a straight dagger in the heart from CO  
This saga of Meds referral and employment verification is a whirlpool nobody wants to get sucked into, especially when you can see that line, that final line one so wants to cross and celebrate.

Difficult to digest such pieces of info from the CO. Wish you loads of patience now. Hope all the verifications and referrals end soon.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> I have received mail from CO mentioning that our (me, my wife & child) medical has been referred to MOC on 1st Feb. MOC is now working on Nov referred case so it will take time. Not any specific information about why it is referred or anything else. She also mentioned that my overseas employment verification is in progress and she did not get any confirmation yet. So I have nothing to do but wait for another 3-4 moths  .


Oh, referred + external verification..Yes, just forget about your visa application for a while and keep in touch with the people who issued you employment letters and all..

Medicals referral is very time consuming...But yes at the end, you will also receive your grant.

Even I am waiting, waiting is not a bad thing just assume you applied today..I know its difficult but dont worry, 3-4 months is nothing compared to some applicants that have to wait 12 months!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> youuuuuuuuu houuuuuuuuuuuu :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1::lock1:eace:eace:eace::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::bump2::bump2::bump2::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::high5::high5::high5::high5:
> 
> 
> Finally the day has come :clap2: :clap2: got a call from my agent some moments back that he has received the golden mail for me .
> ...



Congrats Buddy... enjoy...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> Timus congrates....I just saw your news. Wish you all the best and may all your wishes come true in the land of OZ, the way you want them....



thanks lucky14


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Medical Query*

Hi 

Just as an update, As soon as I got a mail from CO on 7/Mar/2012, I responded back with the required docs FORM 80 for both main & secondary applicant. My medicals are finalized as mentioned by CO in her mail. After my response I got a generic mail from Adelaide Team 2 mentioning within 7 days they should respond, blah blah blah. 

Today in fact I got a mail from CO acknowledging the receipt of our FORM 80s and advised us on the medical part to check with panel Drs if it is grade A and if they have problem in uploading etc.

Meanwhile my wife's medical was not uploaded as on 07 March, though we both did the medicals on 23rd Feb . When checked with the hospital, they informed of xray report having a small glitch due to which the Panel Drs. have given a grade B meaning it will be referred. Medically nothing to worry as we took a second opinion etc. and is a very small issue and not a concern for a reject. But as per the panel Drs they said let the HOC decide.

I know i have to wait 3 months for sure but How do we knw the time frame when ours will be processed by HOC? I read Slagoz and findraj mentioning as of now they are looking at Nov batch whose medicals are referred.

Your comments please.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just as an update, As soon as I got a mail from CO on 7/Mar/2012, I responded back with the required docs FORM 80 for both main & secondary applicant. My medicals are finalized as mentioned by CO in her mail. After my response I got a generic mail from Adelaide Team 2 mentioning within 7 days they should respond, blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


My meds are not referred..I am waiting for my SA PCC...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just as an update, As soon as I got a mail from CO on 7/Mar/2012, I responded back with the required docs FORM 80 for both main & secondary applicant. My medicals are finalized as mentioned by CO in her mail. After my response I got a generic mail from Adelaide Team 2 mentioning within 7 days they should respond, blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


Hi Zaki, 

I see you r from Bangalore, did you do your medicals at Elbit diagnostics?
We did ours on 1st march in Elbit and they said they will upload the results only after 7-8 working days... 
so far they have uploaded only my son's medical as organise medicals link has vanished for him... 
I called them today they said they will be uploading mine and spouse' medicals on 14th March.. 

I have no idea why they are taking so much of time to upload it, is there a chance of getting it referred?


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Deepuz... 

I am from my Bangalore as you rightly noted. I did mine in Fortis. They are gud and uploaded the docs within 5 days where as my friend who did in Elbit mentioned of his being uploaded after 10 working days. My wife's was not uploaded as they had to consult further to see the nature of the xray result though its a silly issue the panel Drs have put it for referral. Mine was clear and in time. 

In your case you cant assume and Elbit is pretty confidential in providing the med result info unlike fortis. You shud wait till the CO is allocated or provide status.


Regards

Zaki


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry findraj for the wrong assumption.


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> youuuuuuuuu houuuuuuuuuuuu :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1::lock1:eace:eace:eace::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::bump2::bump2::bump2::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::high5::high5::high5::high5:
> 
> 
> Finally the day has come :clap2: :clap2: got a call from my agent some moments back that he has received the golden mail for me .
> ...


Congrats dude!!!


----------



## CHDINFPAVY (Dec 21, 2012)

hi ,

We have done with our medicals on March 2 & organize your medical link is vanised but status in evisa against health form is recommended not recieved .

What does it mean ?

rgds
PK


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Hi Zaki,
> 
> I see you r from Bangalore, did you do your medicals at Elbit diagnostics?
> We did ours on 1st march in Elbit and they said they will upload the results only after 7-8 working days...
> ...


I'm not for bangalore and at my place eHealth is not available. I had to resort to paper based medicals which were couried to GH 4 days ago and today they received it. It is many times faster than the online system. We are back to stone age!!
It seems absurd if eHealth also takes 10-14 days to upload and you have to do umpteen followups to verify whether medicals have been uploaded or not, just because of staff problem of eHealth clinics. I don't say that all of them are like this, but this reflects the sorry state of our system.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Sorry findraj for the wrong assumption.


hehevno its ok  

BTW your clinic doctors dont put it for referral, its the CO that puts your meds to referral 

Raj


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> I'm not for bangalore and at my place eHealth is not available. I had to resort to paper based medicals which were couried to GH 4 days ago and today they received it. It is many times faster than the online system. We are back to stone age!!
> It seems absurd if eHealth also takes 10-14 days to upload and you have to do umpteen followups to verify whether medicals have been uploaded or not, just because of staff problem of eHealth clinics. I don't say that all of them are like this, but this reflects the sorry state of our system.


Same with me. But let me tell you Immi that CO in his first letter to me asked for Meds evidence. So I will suggest you to keep the courier receipt, shipment log and the proof of delivery receipt with you, if you are asked in future.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

CHDINFPAVY said:


> hi ,
> 
> We have done with our medicals on March 2 & organize your medical link is vanised but status in evisa against health form is recommended not recieved .
> 
> ...


It doesnt mean anything man, just wait for CO


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

Congrats to all those who've got their grants today...and good luck to those awaiting theirs 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

Yesterday I have emailed my CO asking for the medical status, he replied today that my wife's and my 6 month old child's medical got referred to MOC on 02/01/2013  and he said currently a 4 month delay for cases with the MOC. Annoying part is that he is stating this after my second inquiry before that in the previous email he said routine checks are performing which causing it delayed  and I don't get it why the 6 months old child's medical to get referred??


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Findraj...

In my case your statement that CO is a decider to put my case to MOC or not is giving a positive hope. 

But the fact is if your medical report result says Grade B by the panel doctors surely the CO would refer to the MOC as the CO is not a doctor to take a call on the same. I am assuming if CO sees the report as Grade A it s finalized if he/she sees it as Grade B then refer to MOC.

Either wise I have put my self mentally to wait for 3 to 4 months. I guess I should stop frequently looking at this forum for time being  as the impatience just starts increasing each time you log in.... he heheh...

Hope for the best and I suddenly see a lot of medical cases being referred and feels like I am not alone.


Regards

Zaki


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

By the grace of Jesus, i have finally got the visa grant letter today.:cheer2::cheer2:. It has been a loooonnnnggggg wait (read that 2.5 years). I had been rejected multiple times by ACS which added to the delay and also i had stopped applying because of discouragement..

I want to thank the Lord first for this lovely gift :clap2::clap2: and also the many senior members who have helped me through the rough waters..

One piece of advice for all who are waiting or in process of application, Don't give up! there is always victory if you don't surrender!!!!!!!!

Please reach out to me for any help required, i will be more than happy to assist


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

pishu said:


> By the grace of Jesus, i have finally got the visa grant letter today.:cheer2::cheer2:. It has been a loooonnnnggggg wait (read that 2.5 years). I had been rejected multiple times by ACS which added to the delay and also i had stopped applying because of discouragement..
> 
> I want to thank the Lord first for this lovely gift :clap2::clap2: and also the many senior members who have helped me through the rough waters..
> 
> ...


Awesome !!!
Simply superb story yours. Cases like yours make us believe that there is light at the end of the tunnel.
All the best for your future in AUS.


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry mani to hear about your case.. 

Mine too is similar. The CO has mentioned that mine is finalized. I am aware of my wife's results through the concerned hospital staff. I assume hers might go to the MOC. The hospital staff mentioned that hers is not a major or serious medical condition but am not aware of the grade given... Just hoping to hear from the CO on the same..

Till then waiting for the best. Have waited so far and a few more months will not harm.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats Pishu.... Really awesome to hear you didnt loose hope... Multiple rejects from ACS.... man never heard of this kind of case esp. people who have gotten their assessment from ACS. But an encouragement for others and surely a well deserved Victory... This is not a golden grant mail but a Platinum GRANT.... 

All the Best for an Australian Bon Voyage!!!!


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Awesome !!!
> Simply superb story yours. Cases like yours make us believe that there is light at the end of the tunnel.
> All the best for your future in AUS.


Thanks Joluwarrior for your kind words, wish you a super speedy grant! and all the very best


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Congrats Pishu.... Really awesome to hear you didnt loose hope... Multiple rejects from ACS.... man never heard of this kind of case esp. people who have gotten their assessment from ACS. But an encouragement for others and surely a well deserved Victory... This is not a golden grant mail but a Platinum GRANT....
> 
> All the Best for an Australian Bon Voyage!!!!


Thank you very much zakisaleem, yes there were multiple NO's from ACS because i didn't get the correct documents from my previous orgs. Only after getting the correct format was my application approved.. It was truly a hard one for me in terms of money and time and waiting 

Infact even after getting a successful assessment from ACS my app was rejected by NSW and SA, at one point i had got so many rejections that i had become a specialist in having my app rejected . By Lord's grace, i mustered up the courage to give a shot again and voila, my grant letter arrives today!!!

Don't lose faith and patience, your victory is around the corner!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

pishu said:


> Thank you very much zakisaleem, yes there were multiple NO's from ACS because i didn't get the correct documents from my previous orgs. Only after getting the correct format was my application approved.. It was truly a hard one for me in terms of money and time and waiting
> 
> Infact even after getting a successful assessment from ACS my app was rejected by NSW and SA, at one point i had got so many rejections that i had become a specialist in having my app rejected . By Lord's grace, i mustered up the courage to give a shot again and voila, my grant letter arrives today!!!
> 
> Don't lose faith and patience, your victory is around the corner!!!!!!!!!!!


Your success story should be etched in Golden words in this forum. It indeed is a morale booster, especially for those who have to wait due to certain complexities. I can see a couple of them currently facing a similar challenge, though on a smaller scale than yours- slaglozz, zakisaleem etc.
Keep it up guys and don't give up the hope


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi Findraj...
> 
> In my case your statement that CO is a decider to put my case to MOC or not is giving a positive hope.
> 
> ...


Even A graders are referred at times, and a lot of B graders are never referred. I think there is nothing like A or B grade...or the grades are given on all the tests for example B on eye test and A on Blood pressure, such a case wouldnt get referred prolly

But if you have B on Blood pressure and A on Eyesight chances are CO willl put it to referral..

Does anyone agree or I am being too analytical?


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

pishu said:


> Thank you very much zakisaleem, yes there were multiple NO's from ACS because i didn't get the correct documents from my previous orgs. Only after getting the correct format was my application approved.. It was truly a hard one for me in terms of money and time and waiting
> 
> Infact even after getting a successful assessment from ACS my app was rejected by NSW and SA, at one point i had got so many rejections that i had become a specialist in having my app rejected . By Lord's grace, i mustered up the courage to give a shot again and voila, my grant letter arrives today!!!
> 
> Don't lose faith and patience, your victory is around the corner!!!!!!!!!!!


can't believe that...you are a rockstar dude!!

hats off to your courage... awesome :clap2:

pack your bags and rock the OzLand now lane:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

pishu said:


> By the grace of Jesus, i have finally got the visa grant letter today.:cheer2::cheer2:. It has been a loooonnnnggggg wait (read that 2.5 years). I had been rejected multiple times by ACS which added to the delay and also i had stopped applying because of discouragement..
> 
> I want to thank the Lord first for this lovely gift :clap2::clap2: and also the many senior members who have helped me through the rough waters..
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! As someone here rightly said, theres always light at the end of the tunnel..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations!!! As someone here rightly said, theres always light at the end of the tunnel..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks findraj


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

raaj said:


> can't believe that...you are a rockstar dude!!
> 
> hats off to your courage... awesome :clap2:
> 
> pack your bags and rock the OzLand now lane:


Thanks Raaj!


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Your success story should be etched in Golden words in this forum. It indeed is a morale booster, especially for those who have to wait due to certain complexities. I can see a couple of them currently facing a similar challenge, though on a smaller scale than yours- slaglozz, zakisaleem etc.
> Keep it up guys and don't give up the hope


Thank you very much Immiseek, really appreciate your kind words!


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

pishu said:


> Thank you very much Immiseek, really appreciate your kind words!


Congrats pishu! 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

the_nuke said:


> Congrats pishu!
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


Thanks!


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

pishu said:


> Thank you very much zakisaleem, yes there were multiple NO's from ACS because i didn't get the correct documents from my previous orgs. Only after getting the correct format was my application approved.. It was truly a hard one for me in terms of money and time and waiting
> 
> Infact even after getting a successful assessment from ACS my app was rejected by NSW and SA, at one point i had got so many rejections that i had become a specialist in having my app rejected . By Lord's grace, i mustered up the courage to give a shot again and voila, my grant letter arrives today!!!
> 
> Don't lose faith and patience, your victory is around the corner!!!!!!!!!!!


Turely encouraging and well deserved grant, congrats!!


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

Sama0310 said:


> Turely encouraging and well deserved grant, congrats!!


Much Thanks!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations!!! As someone here rightly said, theres always light at the end of the tunnel..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



Congrats Pishu...  Happy to see your never dying spirit


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Any medical referred case got grant recently? Many cases are getting referred to MOC but I haven't noticed any approval.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Badrika said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have got the CO today.
> 
> ...


Hi Badrika,

I also have the same CO.

Good luck mate


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats to everyone who got their grants:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

I am still waiting waiting waiting

Hoping for good news soon


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Its about 1 AM here and I cant sleep, I have just received my SA PCC.

Also I have sent it to my CO already!! 

Gn !!!

Will update my signature tomorrow


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

findraj said:


> Its about 1 AM here and I cant sleep, I have just received my SA PCC.
> 
> Also I have sent it to my CO already!!
> 
> ...


That's excellent news :clap2: :clap2:
Finally your case would come to an end. Will hope yours is the first grant tomorrow. 
Happy for you.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

findraj said:


> Its about 1 AM here and I cant sleep, I have just received my SA PCC.
> 
> Also I have sent it to my CO already!!
> 
> ...


I'm already drafting my congratulatory message.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

pishu said:


> By the grace of Jesus, i have finally got the visa grant letter today.:cheer2::cheer2:. It has been a loooonnnnggggg wait (read that 2.5 years). I had been rejected multiple times by ACS which added to the delay and also i had stopped applying because of discouragement..
> 
> I want to thank the Lord first for this lovely gift :clap2::clap2: and also the many senior members who have helped me through the rough waters..
> 
> ...


Congrats Pishu!!! :clap2:


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

pishu said:


> By the grace of Jesus, i have finally got the visa grant letter today.:cheer2::cheer2:. It has been a loooonnnnggggg wait (read that 2.5 years). I had been rejected multiple times by ACS which added to the delay and also i had stopped applying because of discouragement..
> 
> I want to thank the Lord first for this lovely gift :clap2::clap2: and also the many senior members who have helped me through the rough waters..
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate! May the Good Lord guide you through the rest of your journey.


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

pishu said:


> By the grace of Jesus, i have finally got the visa grant letter today.:cheer2::cheer2:. It has been a loooonnnnggggg wait (read that 2.5 years). I had been rejected multiple times by ACS which added to the delay and also i had stopped applying because of discouragement..
> 
> I want to thank the Lord first for this lovely gift :clap2::clap2: and also the many senior members who have helped me through the rough waters..
> 
> ...



Congrat's


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> That's excellent news :clap2: :clap2:
> Finally your case would come to an end. Will hope yours is the first grant tomorrow.
> Happy for you.


thank you


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

tenten said:


> I'm already drafting my congratulatory message.


Hehe, I will give it a week still


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

findraj said:


> Its about 1 AM here and I cant sleep, I have just received my SA PCC.
> 
> Also I have sent it to my CO already!!
> 
> ...


Any luck today?? I'm sure that it's on the way


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Congrats Pishu...  Happy to see your never dying spirit


Much Thanks Timus17


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz Pishu!!! You have been very courageous! A well deserved grant!!! All the best!


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> Congratulations mate! May the Good Lord guide you through the rest of your journey.


Thank you and wish you a speedy grant!


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

VVV said:


> Congratz Pishu!!! You have been very courageous! A well deserved grant!!! All the best!


Thanks VVV


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

findraj said:


> thank you


Still no news on you ?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Hehe, I will give it a week still


Hi mate. I dont think its going to take a week now. 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi mate. I dont think its going to take a week now.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Hey FindRaj - congrats on PCC and best of luck! When will you plan to move after getting grant!

Hey GhostRide.. what's up? Still in India? When are you going to Oz?


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

No CO, Not many grants this week.
There is a lull after last week's storm

Has anybody from Jan3 rd week been assigned a CO?


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

So I go to Brisbane today for some work at the client side. Get stuck in the data centre for the whole day with no food/water/internet. Just reached the airport to head back to Sydney. Thought I would check my mail and what do I find? Mail from my CO . Well not the "golden mail" . She has asked for my age proof, Indian PCC and Form 80.

Just wanted to let you guys know that we are into Jan 21st invitees now


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Its about 1 AM here and I cant sleep, I have just received my SA PCC.
> 
> Also I have sent it to my CO already!!
> 
> ...



Congrats findraj.... Ur grant is waiting for you..


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> No CO, Not many grants this week.
> There is a lull after last week's storm
> 
> Has anybody from Jan3 rd week been assigned a CO?


No, Immiseek, I´m sure it´s our turn soon


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey FindRaj - congrats on PCC and best of luck! When will you plan to move after getting grant!
> 
> Hey GhostRide.. what's up? Still in India? When are you going to Oz?


Hi mate. Yeah i had been to some remote places in india with no 3g connectivity. Still catching with frnds n family. Was supposed to flyback on 15th, but had to xtnd the tickets till 24th. So will go back on 24th. Congrats on ur grant mate.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

dldmaniac said:


> So I go to Brisbane today for some work at the client side. Get stuck in the data centre for the whole day with no food/water/internet. Just reached the airport to head back to Sydney. Thought I would check my mail and what do I find? Mail from my CO . Well not the "golden mail" . She has asked for my age proof, Indian PCC and Form 80.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know that we are into Jan 21st invitees now



Congrates and i feel by next week of Jan applicants will have CO ....

Thanks for sharing the Info..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Still no news on you ?



No maybe CO is on summer vacay?


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

This is great news. 

I applied on the 21st of Jan and received acknowledgement shortly after on the same day. 

I will not be expecting an immediate grant as the CO needs to add my son to our application so that we can send the medical examination results in.

The rest of the documents are in place though so I hope the grant will follow soon after CO assigned. 

I have to keep reminding myself to be patient, patient and more patience. 



dldmaniac said:


> So I go to Brisbane today for some work at the client side. Get stuck in the data centre for the whole day with no food/water/internet. Just reached the airport to head back to Sydney. Thought I would check my mail and what do I find? Mail from my CO . Well not the "golden mail" . She has asked for my age proof, Indian PCC and Form 80.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know that we are into Jan 21st invitees now


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey FindRaj - congrats on PCC and best of luck! When will you plan to move after getting grant!
> 
> Hey GhostRide.. what's up? Still in India? When are you going to Oz?


Tentatively June July...to Sydney


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi mate. I dont think its going to take a week now.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Dunno man, my meds status is still unknown I will try to call CO on friday...


----------



## saajidh (Feb 26, 2013)

Regarding proof of employment and reference letters from previous employers, I have the experience letters with job description, dates etc. My problem is that the company I used to work for, does not exist any more as it is more than 3 years before and the contact information on the letter head and business cards might not be valid now. What can I do Under this circumstance.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

pishu said:


> Thank you and wish you a speedy grant!


Congrats Pishu!:clap2::clap2:
Signatures plz..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Changed signature!!


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

I have got my CO assigned sometime last week as per DIAC contact center, its about 8-9 days now... but why CO is not contacting me? may be will give direct grant :behindsofa:


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

its been so quiet today... not seen much of grants....co allocations... 
may be its just the silence before the big storm of grants to come in next couple of days :flypig:


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

deepuz said:


> its been so quiet today... not seen much of grants....co allocations...
> may be its just the silence before the big storm of grants to come in next couple of days :flypig:


Hope so, Deepuz!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

deepuz said:


> its been so quiet today... not seen much of grants....co allocations...
> may be its just the silence before the big storm of grants to come in next couple of days :flypig:


I want mine ASAP!!!


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

findraj said:


> I want mine ASAP!!!


haha that´s what we all want


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I need the grant before the end of April 2013 so that I can start work in Auckland in May. 

Yes, I applied for Australia PR to work in New Zealand. Strange? I am a practical person and I need to provide for my family, I go to where there are jobs and right now there is a very interesting and challenging job for me in Auckland. 

If New Zealand doesn't work out for me I can always make the trip over the Tasman sea back to Australia.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

civicblade said:


> I need the grant before the end of April 2013 so that I can start work in Auckland in May.
> 
> Yes, I applied for Australia PR to work in New Zealand. Strange? I am a practical person and I need to provide for my family, I go to where there are jobs and right now there is a very interesting and challenging job for me in Auckland.
> 
> If New Zealand doesn't work out for me I can always make the trip over the Tasman sea back to Australia.


your profile?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi mate. Yeah i had been to some remote places in india with no 3g connectivity. Still catching with frnds n family. Was supposed to flyback on 15th, but had to xtnd the tickets till 24th. So will go back on 24th. Congrats on ur grant mate.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Thanks man.
What's planned for Sydney - need to search for a job, right? or you have something already in store ;-p ?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks man.
> What's planned for Sydney - need to search for a job, right? or you have something already in store ;-p ?


Well I am already working as a junior network admin/support desk in an enterprise. 
However, on returning, I intend to pass out CEH,CCNP, and a few other certs in order to look for a brighter opportunity. 
What abt u?

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Dunno man, my meds status is still unknown I will try to call CO on friday...


Wish u luck 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

Such a long wait and still no CO. 

Visa applied 24/01/2013.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Does anyone know which date is the latest to be assigned a CO?


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> Does anyone know which date is the latest to be assigned a CO?


maybe mine (Visa App/Ack 23/01/2013) ... not sure though.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Well I am already working as a junior network admin/support desk in an enterprise.
> However, on returning, I intend to pass out CEH,CCNP, and a few other certs in order to look for a brighter opportunity.
> What abt u?
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


That's good - at least you have "Oz experience" as they say 
Will be starting from scratch in Oz.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Dushanthan Raman said:


> Such a long wait and still no CO.
> 
> Visa applied 24/01/2013.


Same here dushanthan... we might have a CO by now. He will contact us if he needs any more details.


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

udda said:


> Same here dushanthan... we might have a CO by now. He will contact us if he needs any more details.


But i still havent done the medicals as I am waiting for CO to request. Anyway lets see this week and the next. No more patience.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Dushanthan Raman said:


> But i still havent done the medicals as I am waiting for CO to request. Anyway lets see this week and the next. No more patience.


Patience is the key to success. 
Now u hv to decide whether u want to succeed or not


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey my friends ... I couldn´t sleep so I checked my mails again ... and tada ... got my CO assigned ... Team 6 ME Adelaide.
CO is asking for some documents ... but I´m a bit confused ... because He asks for "Birth Certificate - copy of original untranslated document" So that would be my german birth certificate ... right?
also Passport photographs
and
Evidence of of overseas work experience copy of original untranslated documents
and
Character requirements - evidence of character, copy of origional untranslated document ... That would be my german Police Check


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey my friends ... I couldn´t sleep so I checked my mails again ... and tada ... got my CO assigned ... Team 6 ME Adelaide.
> CO is asking for some documents ... but I´m a bit confused ... because He asks for "Birth Certificate - copy of original untranslated document" So that would be my german birth certificate ... right?
> also Passport photographs
> and
> ...


Congratuations!!!!

Yes German Birth certificate and yes German PCC


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Friends,

After a long wait, I finally received my grant this morning. Exactly 28 days after submitting the documents, and talking to DIAC a couple of times. 

Thanks to everybody.. This forum was of a great help to me.

My timelines are included in my signature.

CO: Initially it was TS from Team 2 Adelaide, but the granting case officer is by initial BK.


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

inaus said:


> Friends,
> 
> After a long wait, I finally received my grant this morning. Exactly 28 days after submitting the documents, and talking to DIAC a couple of times.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate!! My CO is TS as well, submitted all requested docs last week.


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Sama0310 said:


> Congratulations mate!! My CO is TS as well, submitted all requested docs last week.


Thanks mate... Wish you too a speedy grant...


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am happy to share good news that I have received my grant email today (golden email)...finallllllyyyy 

this is how the whole process went - 189 visa subclass
1) ACS - Software engineer - on Nov'11
2) IELTS - JAN'12
3) EOI - Submitted - AUG'12 with 60 points - 2 dependants
4) Invitation - 15NOV'12
5) Submitted and Acknowledge - 6DEC'12
6) Status changed to Lodged - 21DEC'12
7) MEDs - 26DEC'12
8) CO assigned - 01FEB'13 Team 33 Brisbane initials LZ, requested few documents, sent on same day except PCC.
9) PCC - 11FEB'13
10) Grant - 14MAR'13

the first entry should be before 27DEC'13, exactly within one year to the date of medicals done.

Thanks everyone for the support and help.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

inaus said:


> Friends,
> 
> After a long wait, I finally received my grant this morning. Exactly 28 days after submitting the documents, and talking to DIAC a couple of times.
> 
> ...


:clap2: Congrats :clap2:


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

findraj said:


> Congratuations!!!!
> 
> Yes German Birth certificate and yes German PCC


I just don´t understand why they need untranslated originals ... I mean I don´t mind, I´ve all the documents but it´s still a bit weird. Also work (Statement of Service) reference in German ... hmmmm 
Unfortunately I need to scan a few docs and I don´t have my own scanner ... so A friend is doing it for me ... So I´ve to wait till tomorrow to send the docs ....
uuuuh I´m so excited 
Good night now ... it´s 4 am ...


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

inaus said:


> Friends,
> 
> After a long wait, I finally received my grant this morning. Exactly 28 days after submitting the documents, and talking to DIAC a couple of times.
> 
> ...


Congrats inaus!!!! so happy for you.... All the best......28 days completes today for me.... have received no updates yet.....


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

inaus said:


> Friends,
> 
> After a long wait, I finally received my grant this morning. Exactly 28 days after submitting the documents, and talking to DIAC a couple of times.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate.... enjoy the moment....and good luck for your move...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

NIP said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am happy to share good news that I have received my grant email today (golden email)...finallllllyyyy
> 
> ...


Congrats..............all set to lane:lane:lane:


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi NIP

Congrats on your grant . I received a mail from the case officer Team 33 initials NV , confirm the receipt of requested documents and waiting for health assessment results . I would like to what she is saying as the medicals were uploaded by the clinic on 12th March and this mail came on 13th. Hoping for an early golden mail.
Sandy44


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz Inaus and NIP on the grants! All the very best! lane:lane:


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

Big congrats to Inaus and NIP, enjoy every moment of it :clap2:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations NIP and Inaus!!!

Waytogo!!!!!!!!

Good Luck ahead...


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations NIP and Inaus!!!
> 
> Waytogo!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good Luck ahead...


All the best findraj....Your grant is just around the corner!!! Good Luck!:clap2:


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

inaus said:


> Friends,
> 
> After a long wait, I finally received my grant this morning. Exactly 28 days after submitting the documents, and talking to DIAC a couple of times.
> 
> ...


Congrattss...:clap2::clap2:


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

inaus said:


> Friends,
> 
> After a long wait, I finally received my grant this morning. Exactly 28 days after submitting the documents, and talking to DIAC a couple of times.
> 
> ...


Congrat's


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

inaus said:


> Friends,
> 
> After a long wait, I finally received my grant this morning. Exactly 28 days after submitting the documents, and talking to DIAC a couple of times.
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!! Wonderful news this.
Good luck for the future


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

NIP said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am happy to share good news that I have received my grant email today (golden email)...finallllllyyyy
> 
> ...


Congratulations !! :clap2:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

inaus said:


> Friends,
> 
> After a long wait, I finally received my grant this morning. Exactly 28 days after submitting the documents, and talking to DIAC a couple of times.
> 
> ...


Congos mate.... Party


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Congratulations.. To all who got lucky today.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey my friends ... I couldn´t sleep so I checked my mails again ... and tada ... got my CO assigned ... Team 6 ME Adelaide.
> CO is asking for some documents ... but I´m a bit confused ... because He asks for "Birth Certificate - copy of original untranslated document" So that would be my german birth certificate ... right?
> also Passport photographs
> and
> ...


That's great!
Submit all the docs ASAP and u will hv ur grant 
All the best


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Guys I received a mail from CO requesting from 80. 

CO from Team 2 Adelaide RL


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

udda said:


> Guys I received a mail from CO requesting from 80.
> 
> CO from Team 2 Adelaide RL


Sweet! My CO is from team 2 adelaide too.


----------



## Jackson78 (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats Mate for the grant !!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

udda said:


> Guys I received a mail from CO requesting from 80.
> 
> CO from Team 2 Adelaide RL


I think now Jan-24 is the latest application date to get CO !!
Good going.
But if CO's are getting free, where are the grants for the cases which are making them free


----------



## Jackson78 (Feb 7, 2013)

NIP said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am happy to share good news that I have received my grant email today (golden email)...finallllllyyyy
> 
> ...


Congrats NIP


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> I think now Jan-24 is the latest application date to get CO !!
> Good going.
> But if CO's are getting free, where are the grants for the cases which are making them free


 Not exactly true
I'm still waiting. I'll wait till tomorow morning and would call DIAC to check.


----------



## Jackson78 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,

This is my first detailed mail on this group. I have been a passive observer in this group as I had filed my EOI and Application through an agent and came to know about this group only later.

this is how the whole process went - 189 visa subclass
1) ACS - BA ICT- on Aug 2012
2) IELTS - June'12
3) EOI - Submitted - 13 Oct 2012 with 65 points without any dependants
4) Invitation - 15 Oct 2012
5) Submitted and Acknowledge - 13 DEC'12
6) Status changed to Lodged - 14 DEC'12
7) MEDs - 26 DEC'12
8) CO assigned - No Official mail till today.
9) PCC UK- 17 Jan '13
10) PCC India - 21 Jan 2013
10) Grant - ??

I had checked with my agent to share password and as conveyed in the forum - they declined it citing that they use the same pwd for every application which were lodged.

They had confirmed me that they had neither received any mail from CO till today. I can trust my agent as he is MARA registered and also till the filing process he was very helpful.

But unfortunately - I have been waiting patiently till now probably one of the last few guys in December...yet to get grants...(Findraj - Not to worry there is another one in me who is much more pathetic state)...

I have few queries based on my observation for which i require answers from the forum:

1. is there a delay in offshore applications ?

2. w.r.t background checks - whether the guys who have received grants - could you please state how many companies you had previously worked (in my case it is 5) ? Can there be a delay because of too many checks and verification ?

3. I had a valid 457 Visa - will it get cancelled - if i get a grant or does it get cancelled only when i land in Oz ?

Waiting Patiently....


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Jackson78 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first detailed mail on this group. I have been a passive observer in this group as I had filed my EOI and Application through an agent and came to know about this group only later.
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard Jackson,

1. Technically no offshore and onshore applicants arent differentiated, but there is a chance that offshore applicants have an external background check on them which could take 4-5 months with a lot pains..Check Sach123's time line...

2.It doesnt matter how many companies you have worked. It depends upon how much CO has time to look into your application. Well this could be arguable but I know a guys application had gone to external verification even though he didnt claim points for work experience. I dont think number of companies matter here.

3. Yes it gets automatically cancelled, but I have less expertise in that field...

Another thing, do you have your TRN?

Call DIAC directly and give your file number and ask if a CO is working on it. You might have to call like 007..meaning you have to get it out of the operators mouth which team and which CO is working on it....

They are usually reluctant to give out names but I think its pure luck and the way you talk...

If its team 33 or 34 most likely your application will take time as per my observation most applications for those team go for external verification.

Are there any pending documents from your end?? Have you called Health Strategies to know your med status??

Maybe your meds are referred or your application went for external verification.

Dont worry mate, you have your 457 


Raj


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

udda said:


> Guys I received a mail from CO requesting from 80.
> 
> CO from Team 2 Adelaide RL


HI Udda,..

Congrats .... Am allocated the same Team and Same CO. She seems to respond well in time. How about your medical, what does it say in the CO request Docs. If medicals are clear you sure to get a grant soon as your requested only form 80.

Regards

ZAki


----------



## aussimmi (Dec 31, 2012)

Dear All,

I have a query regarding uploading docs. There are three people in the application. The docs for the primary applicant have been uploaded but for the other two applicants, while uploading the docs the system gives the error that max file limit has been reached. There are not many files that have been uploaded and i know for sure that i am well below the limit set in the system. Has anyone faced similar problem and what should be the workaround. 


Code-263111|ACS 14-Jan|IELTS-19Dec|EOI Sub/ITA-19Jan/21Jan|Visa/Ack-23Jan/23Jan|Med-pending|PCC 7-Feb|CO-??


----------



## diana123 (Jan 29, 2013)

Dear seniors,

verification check and external check are same or different 

regards


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

aussimmi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a query regarding uploading docs. There are three people in the application. The docs for the primary applicant have been uploaded but for the other two applicants, while uploading the docs the system gives the error that max file limit has been reached. There are not many files that have been uploaded and i know for sure that i am well below the limit set in the system. Has anyone faced similar problem and what should be the workaround.
> 
> ...


What they mean by file size limit is the size of the individual file. Its not the total of all files uploaded. Are you trying to attach files in picture format (jpeg, jpg, etc) if so reduce the resolution and try again. If you are using .pdf files then try optimising it.


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

diana123 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> verification check and external check are same or different
> 
> regards


I believe it is the same. I think DIAC does verifications using external agencies hence why its sometimes referred to as external checks. This is just my opinion.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

diana123 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> verification check and external check are same or different
> 
> regards


I think it should be different.
Verification check ought to mean the correctness and relevance of the docs submitted with respect to details entered in the application. Also I think Meds referral may fall under this category.
External checks clearly ought to mean possibilities of employment verification check with an employer and/or character specific cheks.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

zakisaleem18 said:


> HI Udda,..
> 
> Congrats .... Am allocated the same Team and Same CO. She seems to respond well in time. How about your medical, what does it say in the CO request Docs. If medicals are clear you sure to get a grant soon as your requested only form 80.
> 
> ...


Hi Zaki, 

She didn't say anything about medicals. I completed it on 9th Feb. She only requested from 80

Good luck


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

udda said:


> Guys I received a mail from CO requesting from 80.
> 
> CO from Team 2 Adelaide RL


Congrats! Great news!!:clap2:


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

zakisaleem18 said:


> HI Udda,..
> 
> Congrats .... Am allocated the same Team and Same CO. She seems to respond well in time. How about your medical, what does it say in the CO request Docs. If medicals are clear you sure to get a grant soon as your requested only form 80.
> 
> ...


Zaki did CO request from 80 from you as well?


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

udda said:


> Zaki did CO request from 80 from you as well?


Yup the CO did ask for the form 80s after which i responded with the forms within an hour of receiving the mail. I got a response from CO Within 2 to 3 days i got a response from the CO Confirming the receipt of the same. The subject line had TRIM which i came to know TODAY that it means The Requirement Is Met. You too shud get a responsr within 7 days... Waiting for my wifes medical to reach CO

All de best.

Regards
Zaki

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

udda said:


> Guys I received a mail from CO requesting from 80.
> 
> CO from Team 2 Adelaide RL


Hi,

Udda, It looks like we both have the same team. But initials are different.

They have requested payslips for the last 3 years from me and tax documents.

I have already mailed them to the CO and its a waaaaiting game now.

Hope you will update me with any good news.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Badrika said:


> Hi,
> 
> Udda, It looks like we both have the same team. But initials are different.
> 
> ...


Hi Badrika,

Sure, I will update you if there is any good news. Didn't your CO ask for form 80? Did your CO respond to your mail? Anyway Good Luck...


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

udda said:


> Hi Badrika,
> 
> Sure, I will update you if there is any good news. Didn't your CO ask for form 80? Did your CO respond to your mail? Anyway Good Luck...


Nope. I have already uploaded form80 for me and my spouse. Do you have any idea of the teams' current trend of processing time :confused2:


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Congos mate.... Party


Thank you timus.... Waiting for friday to begin the party


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations !!! Wonderful news this.
> Good luck for the future


Thank you joluwarrior, wish you a speedy grant...


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

ksheshkumar said:


> Congrat's


Thanks mate...


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Badrika said:


> Congrattss...:clap2::clap2:


Thank you...


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations NIP and Inaus!!!
> 
> Waytogo!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good Luck ahead...


Thanks findraj... Wishing you get the grant very soon....


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

pishu said:


> Big congrats to Inaus and NIP, enjoy every moment of it :clap2:


Thanks pishu...


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

VVV said:


> Congratz Inaus and NIP on the grants! All the very best! lane:lane:


Thank you ....


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Congratulations mate.... enjoy the moment....and good luck for your move...


thank you deepuz...


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Congrats inaus!!!! so happy for you.... All the best......28 days completes today for me.... have received no updates yet.....


Thanks shabanasafa... I suggest you call DIAC and check the status. When I called yesterday, the representative said that though every doc was received why was it not updated. Hence she spoke to the CO immediately. Today I got my grant from another CO. Probably the previous CO was very busy with other assignment I guess..


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Badrika said:


> Nope. I have already uploaded form80 for me and my spouse. Do you have any idea of the teams' current trend of processing time :confused2:


No I don't have any idea. Probably you'll hear from CO tomorrow


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

Dear All

The CO asked for my form 80 and I remember there was a thread here discussing how to merge the signed page to the rest of the documents or something to do with printing and scanning all pages after signing. Would anyone of you know what would work best . Would filling the form and attaching the extra signature page work out well? Any advise?


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

Shixmo said:


> Dear All
> 
> The CO asked for my form 80 and I remember there was a thread here discussing how to merge the signed page to the rest of the documents or something to do with printing and scanning all pages after signing. Would anyone of you know what would work best . Would filling the form and attaching the extra signature page work out well? Any advise?


Managed to use print pdf and merge and it worked out now waiting for co to confirm on grant and arrival of my meds.


----------



## Maheshb (Nov 4, 2012)

*Validity period of PCC*

I have a problem. My PCC issued in August 2012. Is it still valid? What is the validity period of PCC? Do I need to request for another clearance?


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Maheshb said:


> I have a problem. My PCC issued in August 2012. Is it still valid? What is the validity period of PCC? Do I need to request for another clearance?


PCC is valid for 1 year. You can use it, but when you get the grant, you may ask to enter Australia before August 2013.


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

inaus said:


> Thanks shabanasafa... I suggest you call DIAC and check the status. When I called yesterday, the representative said that though every doc was received why was it not updated. Hence she spoke to the CO immediately. Today I got my grant from another CO. Probably the previous CO was very busy with other assignment I guess..


Hi... I called up DIAC today.... They said my med and all the documents are received.... and my CO will get in touch with me... and asked me to wait:ranger:


----------



## Maheshb (Nov 4, 2012)

udda said:


> PCC is valid for 1 year. You can use it, but when you get the grant, you may ask to enter Australia before August 2013.


No machan, I checked with Police. They clearly said that Validity Period is 6 Months 

Now going for a renewal :boxing:


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... I called up DIAC today.... They said my med and all the documents are received.... and my CO will get in touch with me... and asked me to wait:ranger:


Hope next grant will be urs...good luck.


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

HannahSibson said:


> Hope next grant will be urs...good luck.


Hannah i really wish so.....


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

So my student visa was getting over today. Was going to go on to the brdiging visa. I was kinda wishing that I would get my grant today so that I won't go onto briding with all it's travel restrictions. And guess what, just got the email informing of my visa 
grant.

Ok, enough of all the formal stuff..


wooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

The wait is over!! finally!! 

And talk about perfect timing. Was going for a party at Maroubra beach tonight, and I've got one more reason to celebrate! arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:

Many thanks to everyone here for guiding me through the process. I'll stick around and help out the ones who are still waiting.

Cheers
Rohith


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

perfect timing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats.... enjoy every moment of it and make the party bigggggggggg !


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

inaus said:


> Thanks shabanasafa... I suggest you call DIAC and check the status. When I called yesterday, the representative said that though every doc was received why was it not updated. Hence she spoke to the CO immediately. Today I got my grant from another CO. Probably the previous CO was very busy with other assignment I guess..


Hi...What are the contact details for DIAC - phone number and mail id please?
I had applied for 189 on Jan 5th. Still no sign of CO. But last few days, I see that there are many people who had applied much later have got their CO's. So a bit worried.


----------



## Maheshb (Nov 4, 2012)

*Granted*

 Grant letter received :clap2::clap2:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... I called up DIAC today.... They said my med and all the documents are received.... and my CO will get in touch with me... and asked me to wait:ranger:


I called me CO as well and she said she is only waiting for my PCC to which I said I sent it 2-3 days ago, so she said that she hasnt checked mails yet for this week and will check in a day or two.

She also reminded me that the response time is 7 days ..

She didn't sound irritated at all and there was some very light music in the background but it could be someones phone ringtone or something..

I hope that her good mood stays for next week as well


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Maheshb said:


> Grant letter received :clap2::clap2:


[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]!


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Shanki said:


> Hi...What are the contact details for DIAC - phone number and mail id please?
> I had applied for 189 on Jan 5th. Still no sign of CO. But last few days, I see that there are many people who had applied much later have got their CO's. So a bit worried.


DIAC Number: 0061 1300 364 613

I called up DIAC... they only conveyed me that CO has been allocated.... you can ask them


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> DIAC Number: 0061 1300 364 613
> 
> I called up DIAC... they only conveyed me that CO has been allocated.... you can ask them


Thanks Safa...I will call them and see how they respond.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Maheshb said:


> Grant letter received :clap2::clap2:


Congrats Machan... Enjoy


----------



## ksheshkumar (Nov 5, 2012)

Maheshb said:


> Grant letter received :clap2::clap2:


Congrat's


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

dldmaniac said:


> So my student visa was getting over today. Was going to go on to the brdiging visa. I was kinda wishing that I would get my grant today so that I won't go onto briding with all it's travel restrictions. And guess what, just got the email informing of my visa
> grant.
> 
> Ok, enough of all the formal stuff..
> ...


Party time for you?
Many congratulations on your grant and all the best for your next move


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Maheshb said:


> Grant letter received :clap2::clap2:


Congratz Mahesh!!! Now u don't have to worry about the PCC renewal!!!! All the best!lane:


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who received their grant today


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

dldmaniac said:


> So my student visa was getting over today. Was going to go on to the brdiging visa. I was kinda wishing that I would get my grant today so that I won't go onto briding with all it's travel restrictions. And guess what, just got the email informing of my visa
> grant.
> 
> Ok, enough of all the formal stuff..
> ...


Thanks Your CO Rohith (dldmaniac) ENJOY.. CONGRATS BUDDY


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Maheshb said:


> Grant letter received :clap2::clap2:


Congrats Maheshb


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> I called me CO as well and she said she is only waiting for my PCC to which I said I sent it 2-3 days ago, so she said that she hasnt checked mails yet for this week and will check in a day or two.
> 
> She also reminded me that the response time is 7 days ..
> 
> ...



Hey Buddy....

I would say you might not even need to wait for next week... Saturday might bring in exceptions... Your Grant..


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

findraj said:


> I called me CO as well and she said she is only waiting for my PCC to which I said I sent it 2-3 days ago, so she said that she hasnt checked mails yet for this week and will check in a day or two.
> 
> She also reminded me that the response time is 7 days ..
> 
> ...


thanks for the share !! even am waiting for my CO to read his emails, and hopefully get my response.


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> thanks for the share !! even am waiting for my CO to read his emails, and hopefully get my response.


Well i am glad my CO started reading her mails.... Finally, got the grant. Really happy and started looking for the next steps...

lane:


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

karansuper said:


> Well i am glad my CO started reading her mails.... Finally, got the grant. Really happy and started looking for the next steps...
> 
> lane:


congrats dude!
i hope i will be the next in queue after you. i applied on 14 th jan and still waiting


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

raaj said:


> congrats dude!
> i hope i will be the next in queue after you. i applied on 14 th jan and still waiting


Well i will wish you all the best... I know its difficult but you just gotta be patient... 

I never needed to call the CO, just mailed her twice


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

karansuper said:


> Well i am glad my CO started reading her mails.... Finally, got the grant. Really happy and started looking for the next steps...
> 
> lane:


Congrats man !!!
Good luck for the future.


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Congrats man !!!
> Good luck for the future.


Thanks joluwarrior... Hope u get it soon too...


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Dushanthan Raman said:


> Such a long wait and still no CO.
> 
> Visa applied 24/01/2013.


I applied on 11th Jan and still waiting for CO allocation! :-(


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

Nazir said:


> I applied on 11th Jan and still waiting for CO allocation! :-(


we are in the same boat. no communication from CO side yet


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

Guys a quick side track question, has anyone traveled to Aus without stamping the visa through Singapore Airlines?. I had called the help line number to inquire and believe it or no they themselves are not sure 

Any pointers will be :clap2:


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> I called me CO as well and she said she is only waiting for my PCC to which I said I sent it 2-3 days ago, so she said that she hasnt checked mails yet for this week and will check in a day or two.
> 
> She also reminded me that the response time is 7 days ..
> 
> ...


This sounds like the same response I heard from her when I got my PR 5 mins after speaking with her. Hopefully you might receive it in a day or 2. Best luck...The whole forum I feel is praying for your grant now


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> This sounds like the same response I heard from her when I got my PR 5 mins after speaking with her. Hopefully you might receive it in a day or 2. Best luck...The whole forum I feel is praying for your grant now


Oh well I can feel the anxiousness amongst everyone..

Hoping for the best, whats up at your end btw?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> This sounds like the same response I heard from her when I got my PR 5 mins after speaking with her. Hopefully you might receive it in a day or 2. Best luck...The whole forum I feel is praying for your grant now


Oh that's a tempting comment !!


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

*Got my grant today *

Hello everyone,
Wanted to share a good news with you. Got my grant today :rockon: 
I had applied on 13th Dec and CO was allocated on 15th Feb. I know there are a few people in this forum who applied in early Dec and are still waiting for their grants...I just wanna tell them that I was in the same boat till yesterday and was quite depressed with my CO not replying to my mails...I am sure your grants are just around the corner...don't despair....but from experience I know that's easier said than done....so excited now just cant seem to stop typing...wish you guys all the best and thanks so much to everyone on this forum for helping me whenever I was stuck!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hello everyone,
> Wanted to share a good news with you. Got my grant today :rockon:
> I had applied on 13th Dec and CO was allocated on 15th Feb. I know there are a few people in this forum who applied in early Dec and are still waiting for their grants...I just wanna tell them that I was in the same boat till yesterday and was quite depressed with my CO not replying to my mails...I am sure your grants are just around the corner...don't despair....but from experience I know that's easier said than done....so excited now just cant seem to stop typing...wish you guys all the best and thanks so much to everyone on this forum for helping me whenever I was stuck!


Congratulations DeeDeee  Good Luck Ahead!!!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hello everyone,
> Wanted to share a good news with you. Got my grant today :rockon:
> I had applied on 13th Dec and CO was allocated on 15th Feb. I know there are a few people in this forum who applied in early Dec and are still waiting for their grants...I just wanna tell them that I was in the same boat till yesterday and was quite depressed with my CO not replying to my mails...I am sure your grants are just around the corner...don't despair....but from experience I know that's easier said than done....so excited now just cant seem to stop typing...wish you guys all the best and thanks so much to everyone on this forum for helping me whenever I was stuck!


Congratulations DeeDee !!
All the best going ahead 
If I remember correctly, you were waiting a lot for your PCC in Pune, right ?
So finally, all the wait has settled down happily.
Enjoy the moment !!


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi All,

Can some one explain that what is the latest *VISA APPLICATION / ACKNOWLEDGEMENT* January date, for which the CO has been allocated for 189 Sub Class...?

Regards,


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi senior expats,

Just wondering, how cases are distributed/allocated to CO, do you know? I applied with a friend of mine through the same agent, date and even the category is also same, he got the CO allocation but I'm still in line!!!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Nazir said:


> Hi senior expats,
> 
> Just wondering, how cases are distributed/allocated to CO, do you know? I applied with a friend of mine through the same agent, date and even the category is also same, he got the CO allocation but I'm still in line!!!


That's the "Da Vinci Code" of DIAC 
Tough to decrypt


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

DeeDeee said:


> Hello everyone,
> Wanted to share a good news with you. Got my grant today :rockon:
> I had applied on 13th Dec and CO was allocated on 15th Feb. I know there are a few people in this forum who applied in early Dec and are still waiting for their grants...I just wanna tell them that I was in the same boat till yesterday and was quite depressed with my CO not replying to my mails...I am sure your grants are just around the corner...don't despair....but from experience I know that's easier said than done....so excited now just cant seem to stop typing...wish you guys all the best and thanks so much to everyone on this forum for helping me whenever I was stuck!


:clap2: Congrats, DeeDeee  :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> That's the "Da Vinci Code" of DIAC
> Tough to decrypt


lol


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hello everyone,
> Wanted to share a good news with you. Got my grant today :rockon:
> I had applied on 13th Dec and CO was allocated on 15th Feb. I know there are a few people in this forum who applied in early Dec and are still waiting for their grants...I just wanna tell them that I was in the same boat till yesterday and was quite depressed with my CO not replying to my mails...I am sure your grants are just around the corner...don't despair....but from experience I know that's easier said than done....so excited now just cant seem to stop typing...wish you guys all the best and thanks so much to everyone on this forum for helping me whenever I was stuck!



Congrats DeeDeee..... Enjoy the feeling


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Malaysian airline is running a promotional fares these days..

So you can get tickets at a very low fare... and Normal baggage allowance is now 30 Kg... In addition to this 10Kg if you are migrating for first time but only on normal fares not on promotional fare...


For singapore Airline... i just checked, They are also offering 20+20... But on normal fare... Not on any promotional fare...


Hey guys, Does any one has experience with Qantas for baggage ? Do they offer 40Kg for one way flights ?


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations DeeDee !!
> All the best going ahead
> If I remember correctly, you were waiting a lot for your PCC in Pune, right ?
> So finally, all the wait has settled down happily.
> Enjoy the moment !!


Yes you are correct...I had to wait for 2 months to get the Pune PCC and i got the UK PCC within 10 days of applying...that's how it is


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Yes you are correct...I had to wait for 2 months to get the Pune PCC and i got the UK PCC within 10 days of applying...that's how it is


All's well that ends well


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> That's the "Da Vinci Code" of DIAC
> Tough to decrypt


Hahaha... Very well said!!


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey Findraj,

Congrats on getting the PCC finally

Now I am sure you will get the Golden Mail on Monday itself

Goodluck mate!


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hello everyone,
> Wanted to share a good news with you. Got my grant today :rockon:
> I had applied on 13th Dec and CO was allocated on 15th Feb. I know there are a few people in this forum who applied in early Dec and are still waiting for their grants...I just wanna tell them that I was in the same boat till yesterday and was quite depressed with my CO not replying to my mails...I am sure your grants are just around the corner...don't despair....but from experience I know that's easier said than done....so excited now just cant seem to stop typing...wish you guys all the best and thanks so much to everyone on this forum for helping me whenever I was stuck!


Congrats DeeDeee:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Goodluck for the move.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

All my documents say received on 3rd March and SA PCC received on 16th march

there are 3 documents still having recommended status.

1. For Me- Australian Work Experience
2. For Me- Australian Study
3. For Wifey- Skills Assessment

All 3 I dont have as I havent been to Australia ever and not claim points for Spouse Work Experience...


Any guesses when I will get me grant?


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

findraj said:


> All my documents say received on 3rd March and SA PCC received on 16th march
> 
> there are 3 documents still having recommended status.
> 
> ...


Ur grant will be ready by Monday findraj...... Wish u all the best for that.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

HannahSibson said:


> Ur grant will be ready by Monday findraj...... Wish u all the best for that.


I hope ty for your kind words, Hannah..The wait is getting loooong now


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

findraj said:


> All my documents say received on 3rd March and SA PCC received on 16th march
> 
> there are 3 documents still having recommended status.
> 
> ...


Not quite long for me yet. Complete 2 months today. 
But overall, things do have come in with a pinch of salt. While we do have had about 7-8 members getting their grants in the past couple of weeks, two members have also got their medicals referred.

~ Hope is the thing with feathers that perches on my soul ~


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

findraj said:


> I hope ty for your kind words, Hannah..The wait is getting loooong now


.....dont worry will b ready soon for u.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

HannahSibson said:


> .....dont worry will b ready soon for u.


Wbu? can you update your timeline?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> All my documents say received on 3rd March and SA PCC received on 16th march
> 
> there are 3 documents still having recommended status.
> 
> ...


I dnt think these document status has anything to do with your grant letter.. coz you are not claiming for them...

Good thing is rest of them have received status... When I got my grant... Only one document regarding education was in recommended... rest all received... 

So you are in better situation than me... I got my grant in 4 days.. So most probably monday is the your day..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I dnt think these document status has anything to do with your grant letter.. coz you are not claiming for them...
> 
> Good thing is rest of them have received status... When I got my grant... Only one document regarding education was in recommended... rest all received...
> 
> So you are in better situation than me... I got my grant in 4 days.. So most probably monday is the your day..


I wish!!!!

Have you booked your tickets already?


----------



## moment (Nov 29, 2012)

*Got the Grant Letter*

Guys,

I have a nice update for you today.

I received my Grant letter today.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

The letter was sent on Thursday, but my agent was off . so I received only today's morning.

I have to thank God and then all the people who have helped me in that long process.


I hope everyone will get his/her grant letter soon. and I will be happy to help anyone in his process.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

moment said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a nice update for you today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations moment!! Good Luck ahead!!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> All my documents say received on 3rd March and SA PCC received on 16th march
> 
> there are 3 documents still having recommended status.
> 
> ...


My friend I wish u open ur eyes on monday to the Grant mail ! Good Luck. U have been really patient, and it will pay off 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> I wish!!!!
> 
> Have you booked your tickets already?


Nope... I am just waiting for a confirmation if Qantas offers 20+20... else I would go with Singapore.. Their flight timings suit me better than Malaysian Airline

I would book it at max by monday.. Give me a good news on monday... I would book my seats


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

moment said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a nice update for you today.
> 
> ...



Congrats moment.... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## exxpat (Nov 16, 2012)

moment said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a nice update for you today.
> 
> ...


great moment for you Moment  Enjoy your moment now


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Guys, Does any one have CO from Team 2 Adelaide?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

moment said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a nice update for you today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate !!
You almost made a backdoor entry into last week's grant recd. list 
All the best for the move !!


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

moment said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a nice update for you today.
> 
> ...



Congrates.........


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

moment said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a nice update for you today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

findraj said:


> All my documents say received on 3rd March and SA PCC received on 16th march
> 
> there are 3 documents still having recommended status.
> 
> ...


moment of anxiety.. :tongue:
Supposedly today, but the CO's are still taking a break. so, probably on Monday?!


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

moment said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a nice update for you today.
> 
> ...


Congrats man. Which team you were ? How long you took for grant


----------



## moment (Nov 29, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats man. Which team you were ? How long you took for grant


I have lodged my visa on 04 Dec then assignind CO was late on 27 Feb


----------



## moment (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind wishes


----------



## moment (Nov 29, 2012)

moment said:


> I have lodged my visa on 04 Dec then assignind CO was late on 27 Feb


The Team was from Adelaide Team 7 with intials B A


----------



## moment (Nov 29, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations mate !!
> You almost made a backdoor entry into last week's grant recd. list
> All the best for the move !!



I agree , the door was about to close on my fingers


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hello everyone,
> Wanted to share a good news with you. Got my grant today :rockon:
> I had applied on 13th Dec and CO was allocated on 15th Feb. I know there are a few people in this forum who applied in early Dec and are still waiting for their grants...I just wanna tell them that I was in the same boat till yesterday and was quite depressed with my CO not replying to my mails...I am sure your grants are just around the corner...don't despair....but from experience I know that's easier said than done....so excited now just cant seem to stop typing...wish you guys all the best and thanks so much to everyone on this forum for helping me whenever I was stuck!


Congrats .................I applied also on 13th Dec 2013...........Team 34.................CO initial B D........


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

Guys... Just wanna express my confusion. I got an email saying that "your EOI has been suspended." Soon after I logged in in my file. I saw "granted" in the Right hand side corner. Is that mean the visa has been granted????

My time line is EOI applied on Dec 08 2012. Invited 07 Dec 2013, CO 04 March. Now today I am confused...


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

sudip63 said:


> Guys... Just wanna express my confusion. I got an email saying that "your EOI has been suspended." Soon after I logged in in my file. I saw "granted" in the Right hand side corner. Is that mean the visa has been granted????
> 
> My time line is EOI applied on Dec 08 2012. Invited 07 Dec 2013, CO 04 March. Now today I am confused...


Possibly. Any mail with the grant ?


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Possibly. Any mail with the grant ?


Not yet... May be my agent got it.... But today is sunday so...


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

sudip63 said:


> Not yet... May be my agent got it.... But today is sunday so...


That can be....
Btw, in your earlier post a while ago, I think you type Dec 2013 as your ITA by mistake.
Which subclass did you apply for ?


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

udda said:


> Hi Guys, Does any one have CO from Team 2 Adelaide?


Yes I do, Team 2 SK.

What are your CO initials?


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Sunny27 said:


> Yes I do, Team 2 SK.
> 
> What are your CO initials?


My CO is RL. You have been assign a CO since 30th Jan. What is the delay for the grant? Is it from your side?

dldmaniac who have the same CO as yours got grant 1 day after submitting requested Docs.


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> That can be....
> Btw, in your earlier post a while ago, I think you type Dec 2013 as your ITA by mistake.
> Which subclass did you apply for ?[/QU
> 
> ...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sudip63 said:


> joluwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > That can be....
> ...


----------



## ansh (Sep 9, 2012)

sudip63 said:


> Guys... Just wanna express my confusion. I got an email saying that "your EOI has been suspended." Soon after I logged in in my file. I saw "granted" in the Right hand side corner. Is that mean the visa has been granted????
> 
> My time line is EOI applied on Dec 08 2012. Invited 07 Dec 2013, CO 04 March. Now today I am confused...



Your EOI gets suspended after you apply and it shows granted. Your Visa application page should probably inprogress.



__________________
189EOI=15Dec|Visa App/Ack=11/14Feb|CO=?


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

What is the latest 189 Visa applied / acknowledged Date, for which CO has been assigned for the month of Jan, 2013...?


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

5 weeks.. another 5 weeks or more to go! it's funny how slow time passes when you eagerly await for something to happen.. :ranger:


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> What is the latest 189 Visa applied / acknowledged Date, for which CO has been assigned for the month of Jan, 2013...?


I think its 24 Jan.


----------



## lcristobal (Jan 16, 2013)

This is what is said in their website

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


" All subsequent entrant applications lodged before 6 February 2013 have been allocated to a case officer."


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

lcristobal said:


> This is what is said in their website
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> ...


Any applicants of Feb month, for whom CO has been allocated?


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

How can you call your CO if you only have this number, 131811 outside australia?

Thanks!


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

imstaying said:


> 5 weeks.. another 5 weeks or more to go! it's funny how slow time passes when you eagerly await for something to happen.. :ranger:


Goodluck kabayan!


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> Goodluck kabayan!


May pinoy pala d2!


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

comwiz_y2k said:


> May pinoy pala d2!


hoto: U pinoy too?


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> hoto: U pinoy too?


Yes and you? Where are u located now?


----------



## nikhildhruv (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi mate , I just came to know that I was allocated CO on 12th March .
I applied on 21st jan.:focus:


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Yes and you? Where are u located now?


Pinoy din. Still in Philippines trying my luck in Australia. Applying for PR, 189 visa.
Goodluck bro!


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> Goodluck kabayan!





comwiz_y2k said:


> May pinoy pala d2!


Goodluck as well mga kabayan and to everyone else.





nikhildhruv said:


> Hi mate , I just came to know that I was allocated CO on 12th March .
> I applied on 21st jan.:focus:


Congrats mate. Grant coming your way soon. lane:


----------



## dickjohn29 (Mar 1, 2013)

*FBI Fingerprinting*

Can someone help me out ? I need to get US PCC . I have taken the prints on the FD-258 card . Do I necessarily need to send the fingerprints and the application via Fedex? Or any international courier should do it ? 

BTW, any Feb 2014 applicants got CO assigned yet ?


----------



## dickjohn29 (Mar 1, 2013)

imstaying said:


> 5 weeks.. another 5 weeks or more to go! it's funny how slow time passes when you eagerly await for something to happen.. :ranger:


EOI invitation 4-Feb , but whn did you finally apply ?


----------



## dickjohn29 (Mar 1, 2013)

findraj said:


> Wbu? can you update your timeline?
> EOI: 25 Sep | Invited: 16 Nov | Lodged: 08 Dec | ACK: 10 Dec|PCC: 30 Nov-India,10 Sep-US,11 Dec Canada, 01 Feb-UK, 12 Mar South Africa | Meds: 11 Jan | CO: 4 Feb | Grant ??



Thats a lot of PCC's bro .. you've been kept busy . I'm cribbing about getting 2


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

tenten said:


> I think its 24 Jan.



Hi Tenten...
What is the status of your application and in ur signature u have written medical sent to HOC..what does this mean...


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

*DIAC Number for CO allocation enquiry*

Hello All,

I am sure this information is there somewhere in this forum, however couldn't nail it with search.

What is the number to call DIAC to enquire about CO allocation and what is the best time (IST)?

Any tips on how to start the conversation and get information?

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How can you call your CO if you only have this number, 131811 outside australia?
> 
> Thanks!


I see that number in my CO's letter too. T33 DC ?
Btw what's holding up your application ? Any info with you ?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

0061- 1300 364 613

Call between 3:30 AM - 10:30 AM, you may have to wait for about 20-30 minutes to speak to the operator...


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

varuni said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am sure this information is there somewhere in this forum, however couldn't nail it with search.
> 
> ...


DIAC number : 0061 1300 364 613 you can call in morning... i used to call at 9 am IST


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz to Karansuper, DeeDeee, Moment and sudip63 on the grants!!!! All the best!!!

Good Luck findraj, I think yours is just around the corner  All the best!


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all 

Just to inform that there might be a possibility of less CO activity today in terms of allocations & Grants as 18.March (today) is the new batch of invitation round. The part to note is that the no. of invitations during the 4.March invitation round is less against the 950 nos expected for 189. 

May be, today too the no. of invitations might be low if you go by the last two months data. 


Regards

Zaki


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

thats why I'm wondering... no grants yet today........


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just to inform that there might be a possibility of less CO activity today in terms of allocations & Grants as 18.March (today) is the new batch of invitation round. The part to note is that the no. of invitations during the 4.March invitation round is less against the 950 nos expected for 189.
> 
> ...


Yup..explains why it's been so quiet today...

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Granted!!*

WoooHooo:clap2::clap2:

Received my grant letter today Adelaide Team 02 CO Initials TS.

I would like to say a BIG THANKS to this great forum and all people who are so ready to help each other. 

My only suggestion to all those are waiting is to have PATIENCE and GRANT will follow for sure. All the BEST.

Thanks!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sama0310 said:


> WoooHooo:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Received my grant letter today Adelaide Team 02 CO Initials TS.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Sama0310 said:


> WoooHooo:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Received my grant letter today Adelaide Team 02 CO Initials TS.
> 
> ...


Aha.....that's wonderful news  :clap2:
Congratulations !!! Good luck for the move


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Aha.....that's wonderful news  :clap2:
> Congratulations !!! Good luck for the move


Thanks! Best wishes for you grant.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Sama0310 said:


> WoooHooo:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Received my grant letter today Adelaide Team 02 CO Initials TS.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you!


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!



Thanks Findraj! Really appreciate your efforts to help others. Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Sama0310 said:


> WoooHooo:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Received my grant letter today Adelaide Team 02 CO Initials TS.
> 
> ...



Congartes Sama0310


----------



## haq82 (Jan 28, 2013)

Many Congratulations!!! ... At last there is a grant in today's date as well  ...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Sama0310 said:


> WoooHooo:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Received my grant letter today Adelaide Team 02 CO Initials TS.
> 
> ...


Congrats.... all the very best for your move !!!

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Kart (Jul 2, 2012)

I got a mail from CO saying that " There is routine processing with your application that may take up to 6 weeks to complete "

What does that mean? Please help.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Kart said:


> I got a mail from CO saying that " There is routine processing with your application that may take up to 6 weeks to complete "
> 
> What does that mean? Please help.


Just routine processing, nothing to worry, Can you post your timeline with CO initials and team?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sama0310 said:


> Thanks Findraj! Really appreciate your efforts to help others. Hope you get your grant soon.


Thank you for your kind words  Will keep everyone updated 

Good Luck ahead


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz Sama0310! All the best!


----------



## Kart (Jul 2, 2012)

T2 Adelaide,CO initials RL, Applied on Jan 23rd.

What is "routine processing" means ?


----------



## anwarmalik (Jan 22, 2013)

Have anybody received this message form CO?

"Your application is pending a verification process which conducted outside of the Department." if yes how much time he took to reply...


----------



## Kart (Jul 2, 2012)

findraj said:


> Just routine processing, nothing to worry, Can you post your timeline with CO initials and team?



T2 Adelaide,CO initials RL, Applied on Jan 23rd.

What is "routine processing" means ?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Kart said:


> T2 Adelaide,CO initials RL, Applied on Jan 23rd.
> 
> What is "routine processing" means ?


Dont worry man, I am not a MARA registered agent, but its plain english..Routine checking/processing..

This is immigration process and we have to wait, theres no other option...

You are lucky your CO gave you decent time frame.. 

Applications that go for external checks could take upto 1 yr


----------



## Kart (Jul 2, 2012)

findraj said:


> Dont worry man, I am not a MARA registered agent, but its plain english..Routine checking/processing..
> 
> This is immigration process and we have to wait, theres no other option...
> 
> ...


Thanks Findraj.

I was little worried that my application has gone for external check or something. Anyways i have waited so long and 6 more weeks wait is not a big deal to me


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

udda said:


> My CO is RL. You have been assign a CO since 30th Jan. What is the delay for the grant? Is it from your side?
> 
> dldmaniac who have the same CO as yours got grant 1 day after submitting requested Docs.


Goodluck mate!

I have submitted all documents, I do not know what the delay is, my agent says we have to wait so I am waiting waiting waiting

Lets hope she at least sends a mail requesting something so I know whats going on or may be the GRANT mail.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Goodluck mate!
> 
> I have submitted all documents, I do not know what the delay is, my agent says we have to wait so I am waiting waiting waiting
> 
> Lets hope she at least sends a mail requesting something so I know whats going on or may be the GRANT mail.


Call DIAC man


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Bad news. I received a mail from CO saying that my wife's medical was referred to MOC.  So I guess I have to wait for couple of months.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

udda said:


> Bad news. I received a mail from CO saying that my wife's medical was referred to MOC.  So I guess I have to wait for couple of months.


Oh no 
That's not something one wants to hear at this stage.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

findraj said:


> Thank you for your kind words  Will keep everyone updated
> 
> Good Luck ahead


Hi Findraj..I got an email from health dept of DIAC saying that my daughter needs further Eye examination .Sorry for asking a noob question..Does this mean her meds are referred?: ? I will get the further tests done tomorrow..Also what will be the waiting period now.Does this mean everything else with the documentation is fine?Did not receive email from CO but in the email they asked us to contact CO for further info.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Oh no
> That's not something one wants to hear at this stage.


Yep, but nothing to do from my side now. Just have to wait


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

udda said:


> Bad news. I received a mail from CO saying that my wife's medical was referred to MOC.  So I guess I have to wait for couple of months.



Sorry to hear that Udda. 

Any idea why it was referred. Like, did she have any pre-existing conditions?

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

udda said:


> Yep, but nothing to do from my side now. Just have to wait


You know it's like that last leap you got to take to finish the process and you raise your feet just to find that you are tied to a wall behind .  

I sent a mail to Global Health today enquiring about status. Let's see what they have to say.


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

varuni said:


> Sorry to hear that Udda.
> 
> Any idea why it was referred. Like, did she have any pre-existing conditions?
> 
> ...


No I don't have any idea about why it was referred. Neither of us have background with any critical illness.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Hi Findraj..I got an email from health dept of DIAC saying that my daughter needs further Eye examination .Sorry for asking a noob question..Does this mean her meds are referred?: ? I will get the further tests done tomorrow..Also what will be the waiting period now.Does this mean everything else with the documentation is fine?Did not receive email from CO but in the email they asked us to contact CO for further info.


Cant say here actually.. Since your CO has asked for further tests, will you mail them or they will also be uploaded by the Doctors? If they are uploaded by doctors then there is a chance of getting referred...But high chances of getting them finalised even if everything is ok..

Did they confirm finalized for other applicants?

What the issue with her eye? 

I cant predict the waiting period for myself even..

We just need to be patient


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

findraj said:


> Cant say here actually.. Since your CO has asked for further tests, will you mail them or they will also be uploaded by the Doctors? If they are uploaded by doctors then there is a chance of getting referred...But high chances of getting them finalised even if everything is ok..
> 
> Did they confirm finalized for other applicants?
> 
> ...


Looks like they will be uploaded by doctors.They dint say anything about other applicants.She has a very slight sight.Almost negligible sight. Let see.We are taking her to do the recommended tests.


----------



## lcristobal (Jan 16, 2013)

I finally had news from my CO.
Team 6 Adelaide.

I have to fullfill form 80. I guess the rest of the documents are ok.

Good luck and patience.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

udda said:


> Bad news. I received a mail from CO saying that my wife's medical was referred to MOC.  So I guess I have to wait for couple of months.


Sorry to hear this Udda, I know waiting is very difficult but that is something we all have to do in this process.

Lets just hope that MOC speeds up a bit and you do not have to wait long.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

findraj said:


> Call DIAC man


Hey Raj I was hoping you would get your golden mail today Anyways I am sure its round the corner

Yes I have spoken with my agent, they have requested me to keep a bit of patience and if nothing by the end of this week than we will send mail to CO asking if she needs any further documents, in short reminding her I am one of her cases.

Lets hope for some news soon


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

Sunny27 said:


> Sorry to hear this Udda, I know waiting is very difficult but that is something we all have to do in this process.
> 
> Lets just hope that MOC speeds up a bit and you do not have to wait long.


Thanks Sunny. Lets hope for the best


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hey Raj I was hoping you would get your golden mail today Anyways I am sure its round the corner
> 
> Yes I have spoken with my agent, they have requested me to keep a bit of patience and if nothing by the end of this week than we will send mail to CO asking if she needs any further documents, in short reminding her I am one of her cases.
> 
> Lets hope for some news soon


Mhm, I know, I am open to waiting this week

Also, as someone said there was another round of invitations today maybe she wanted to do it later

Anyway Good Luck Man


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

findraj said:


> Mhm, I know, I am open to waiting this week
> 
> Also, as someone said there was another round of invitations today maybe she wanted to do it later
> 
> Anyway Good Luck Man


Somebody quipped in the ACS awaiting applicants thread that they might be busy watching IND-AUS cricket match


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Somebody quipped in the ACS awaiting applicants thread that they might be busy watching IND-AUS cricket match


I doubt it!! BCCI didnt give live broadcasting rights to Australia and with the loss hovering on them who would watch it..

Indian Cricket Board's coverage control leaves ABC caught behind | Connect Asia | ABC Radio Australia

It was in SMH also but cant find the link


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

findraj said:


> I doubt it!! BCCI didnt give live broadcasting rights to Australia and with the loss hovering on them who would watch it..
> 
> Indian Cricket Board's coverage control leaves ABC caught behind | Connect Asia | ABC Radio Australia
> 
> It was in SMH also but cant find the link


That's why I replied there i hope they are not watching. Or they would vent their wrath on Indian applicants.


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> That's why I replied there i hope they are not watching. Or they would vent their wrath on Indian applicants.


But they need Indian guys on PR for the reason to have more successful Cricketers, Wrestlers & Tennis players playing for Australia in future  ( i mean Kids of Indian PR holders)

Have you seen Hashim Amla playing for SA !! shear talent.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

kemee said:


> Any one has this team : brisbane.gsm.team34
> 
> CO : AM
> 
> ...


I have the same CO.
CO assigned on: 28th Feb

Which docs she asked from you?
I guess timus got the grant from the same CO.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

findraj said:


> Mhm, I know, I am open to waiting this week
> 
> Also, as someone said there was another round of invitations today maybe she wanted to do it later
> 
> Anyway Good Luck Man


Thanks Raj

Lets hope we both have a reason to celebrate this weekend


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

nikhildhruv said:


> Hi mate , I just came to know that I was allocated CO on 12th March .
> I applied on 21st jan.:focus:


Did the CO contact you?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

No updates yet?


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

Finally the waiting has paid off. Got my CO assigned today!!!!!!
Adelaide Team 4!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Dushanthan Raman said:


> Finally the waiting has paid off. Got my CO assigned today!!!!!!
> Adelaide Team 4!


Congrats  CO initials?


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

Dushanthan Raman said:


> Finally the waiting has paid off. Got my CO assigned today!!!!!!
> Adelaide Team 4!


Hey dushanthan,

I've got the same team..what's ur CO's initials ??

I sent all the requested docs over the weekend..still waiting for their response...

Hopefully there is some good news to follow soon..fingers crossed...


----------



## praveen_1900 (Dec 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> I doubt it!! BCCI didnt give live broadcasting rights to Australia and with the loss hovering on them who would watch it..
> 
> Indian Cricket Board's coverage control leaves ABC caught behind | Connect Asia | ABC Radio Australia
> 
> It was in SMH also but cant find the link


Hi raj,

Could you please let me what an acknowledgement will be??
A mail saying EOI is suspended and status as "lodged"

Also,

Hoiw to upload PCC ??

The passort page where its stamped??


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

praveen_1900 said:


> Hi raj,
> 
> Could you please let me what an acknowledgement will be??
> A mail saying EOI is suspended and status as "lodged"
> ...


When DIAC gives acknowledgement of applying your visa, it suspends your EOI so that you dont receive an invite in the next round.

So you may have got 2 correspondences in you Skillselect mailbox.

PCC, scan and upload in Evidence of Character, National or something..


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

I have called DIAC again today and finally they gave me CO details...

Applied 190 visa on - 2nd Feb
CO assigned - 6th March
Team 34, Brisbane

Anyone else with the same CO team?


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Got Grant Today*

Finally I am going 2 DOWN DOWN DOWN under :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Got My Grant 2day, I would I like to thank everyone here on this forum who have been very helpful for my PR process. I wish all the rest of the folks very best for there grant.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Finally I am going 2 DOWN DOWN DOWN under :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Got My Grant 2day, I would I like to thank everyone here on this forum who have been very helpful for my PR process. I wish all the rest of the folks very best for there grant.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

makaveli2012 said:


> Finally I am going 2 DOWN DOWN DOWN under :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Got My Grant 2day, I would I like to thank everyone here on this forum who have been very helpful for my PR process. I wish all the rest of the folks very best for there grant.


Congrattsss...Best wishes for your grant...!!!:clap2:


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Finally I am going 2 DOWN DOWN DOWN under :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Got My Grant 2day, I would I like to thank everyone here on this forum who have been very helpful for my PR process. I wish all the rest of the folks very best for there grant.


Wonderful news :clap2:
Congratulations and all the best for your move !!


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

I received a mail from CO stating the acknowledgement of receipt of requested docs.

Unfortunately she has stated "Awaiting for medicals of the spouse".

We did our (me , wife our daughter) medicals on 12 february.

Hospital confirms the upload of medicals.

I'm confused what has gone wrong. Any ideas.....Who is holding my wife's medicals?:boxing:


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Badrika said:


> I received a mail from CO stating the acknowledgement of receipt of requested docs.
> 
> Unfortunately she has stated "Awaiting for medicals of the spouse".
> 
> ...


Perhaps hers are still being evaluated. Be rest assured that the mail doesn't clearly state that it has been referred. So I would say no alarming signs yet. Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Finally I am going 2 DOWN DOWN DOWN under :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Got My Grant 2day, I would I like to thank everyone here on this forum who have been very helpful for my PR process. I wish all the rest of the folks very best for there grant.


Congrats buddy..... Enjoy ur day


----------



## praveen_1900 (Dec 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> When DIAC gives acknowledgement of applying your visa, it suspends your EOI so that you dont receive an invite in the next round.
> 
> So you may have got 2 correspondences in you Skillselect mailbox.
> 
> PCC, scan and upload in Evidence of Character, National or something..


Thanks raj,

So that mail saying EOI is suspended is itself the acknowledgement..??


----------



## Badrika (Mar 2, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Perhaps hers are still being evaluated. Be rest assured that the mail doesn't clearly state that it has been referred. So I would say no alarming signs yet. Keep your fingers crossed


Thanks for the comment.

Yes. Mail does not mention anything about "medical referred".

So fingers crossed for the best.


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Finally I am going 2 DOWN DOWN DOWN under :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Got My Grant 2day, I would I like to thank everyone here on this forum who have been very helpful for my PR process. I wish all the rest of the folks very best for there grant.


CONGRATES...ALL THE BEST............:clap2:


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi What does CO mean? Case officer?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

To all Indian applicants,

What evidence of relationship with spouse/partner have your provided for your visa application ?

Is marriage certificate as recorded in India sufficient ?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

rvijay said:


> Hi What does CO mean? Case officer?


Yes


----------



## nikhildhruv (Dec 9, 2012)

Dushanthan Raman said:


> Did the CO contact you?


HI Man,

I contacted my agent yesterday as I received invitation in yesterday's round.

So ,I was surprised.So,I contacted my agent and she told me that its fine .
This are the glitched in the system.

At that time she revealed that she got CO email asking for my Australian education proof though it was uploaded upfront .


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Folks,

Some updates from my end.
To CO's request for more documents, reply was sent to him on 16th March. CO acknowledged receipt with a reply on 18th March, further asking if marriage certificate is the only evidence I would like to provide for relationship with secondary applicant.

Replied back today. Let's see what happens next.
But thanks to CO for replying so soon. Kinda soothes nerves in a way. CO is from T33 Brisbane with initials DC.


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Folks,
> 
> Some updates from my end.
> To CO's request for more documents, reply was sent to him on 16th March. CO acknowledged receipt with a reply on 18th March, further asking if marriage certificate is the only evidence I would like to provide for relationship with secondary applicant.
> ...


Yes.

Marriage Certificate is the only proof I provided for my application.

And the CO hasn't asked for anything further. 

Some additional proofs you can provide are:
1) Spouse name added on passport
2) Marriage ceremony Photographs (Varmala, Holy Fire for Hindu marriages)
3) Joint FD's, Bank Accounts etc. 
4) Joint Travel documents like air/train tickets for recent travel.

Goodluck Mate !!


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congrats  CO initials?


Thanks!  

CJ


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

aussiehunter said:


> Yes.
> 
> Marriage Certificate is the only proof I provided for my application.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the options. I have pinned the evidence on amrriage certificate only.


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

aussiehunter said:


> Hey dushanthan,
> 
> I've got the same team..what's ur CO's initials ??
> 
> ...


intials - CJ 

I was requested the medicals, so made an appointment for tomorrow. 

Do they request to fill the form 80 once the medicals is done?

yup good luck.


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Finally I am going 2 DOWN DOWN DOWN under :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Got My Grant 2day, I would I like to thank everyone here on this forum who have been very helpful for my PR process. I wish all the rest of the folks very best for there grant.


Congrats!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

nikhildhruv said:


> HI Man,
> 
> I contacted my agent yesterday as I received invitation in yesterday's round.
> 
> ...


Oh alright man. Thats some relief eh! good luck with the rest of the process. 

Got my CO assigned today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Thanks for sharing the options. I have pinned the evidence on amrriage certificate only.


I had submitted the marriage certificate, but CO asked for further proofs. I guess they only ask if you are recently married.

I have provided joint health insurance, wedding photographs and a dependent declaration from my company.

CO mailed me last week that she is only waiting on Form 80, so I guess that was sufficient proof.


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> To all Indian applicants,
> 
> What evidence of relationship with spouse/partner have your provided for your visa application ?
> 
> Is marriage certificate as recorded in India sufficient ?


Yes, marriage certificate would be sufficient.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Amit and Sama for your responses.

@Amit: Possibly yes for new marriage. Am just 2 years past the nuptials. So I guess new


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

Dushanthan Raman said:


> intials - CJ
> 
> I was requested the medicals, so made an appointment for tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I submitted my docs this weekend..

Still waiting for a response from the CO..

I'm not really sure what Form 80 is to do with..

Even if they ask we don't have many options  lol..


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Finally I am going 2 DOWN DOWN DOWN under :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Got My Grant 2day, I would I like to thank everyone here on this forum who have been very helpful for my PR process. I wish all the rest of the folks very best for there grant.


Congrats bud! It was pretty quick.

All the best for your next move


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

aussiehunter said:


> Yes.
> 
> Marriage Certificate is the only proof I provided for my application.
> 
> ...


Hey Joluwarrior,

Here comes an opportunity to xfer half of your wealth to your wife's name and prove your loyalty towards her


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

aussiehunter said:


> I submitted my docs this weekend..
> 
> Still waiting for a response from the CO..
> 
> ...


Form 80 is to provide all personal particulars.

Lol! True that.


----------



## nikhildhruv (Dec 9, 2012)

Badrika said:


> I received a mail from CO stating the acknowledgement of receipt of requested docs.
> 
> Unfortunately she has stated "Awaiting for medicals of the spouse".
> 
> ...


HI 

I have got the co assigned on the same day and asked some documents which has been already provided.Lets see .... WAIT AND WATCH:focus:


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Guys need your inputs.... I have lodged my application on 1st december.... Last contact by my CO on 14th Feb requesting for some documents which i sent on the same day.... after 28days i called up DIAC to know that my documents have been received and my CO is working on it.... I am worried if my medicals are reffered. since its almost four months now. How do i confirm it????? I do not have Co direct dial.... Not sure if i can drop a mail as i have applied through an agent... please suggest....


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

another quiet day ??????


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi Guys need your inputs.... I have lodged my application on 1st december.... Last contact by my CO on 14th Feb requesting for some documents which i sent on the same day.... after 28days i called up DIAC to know that my documents have been received and my CO is working on it.... I am worried if my medicals are reffered. since its almost four months now. How do i confirm it????? I do not have Co direct dial.... Not sure if i can drop a mail as i have applied through an agent... please suggest....


Well before CO allocation, i rang DIAC and confirmed meds are received and finalized


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

*CO Allocation*

Jan-25 applicant. CO yet to be allocated. 
Called up DIAC today and was advised to be patient as the current time is 10 weeks.

Wait continues.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

varuni said:


> Jan-25 applicant. CO yet to be allocated.
> Called up DIAC today and was advised to be patient as the current time is 10 weeks.
> 
> Wait continues.



Thanks for sharing the information...We are in the Que.........


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi Guys need your inputs.... I have lodged my application on 1st december.... Last contact by my CO on 14th Feb requesting for some documents which i sent on the same day.... after 28days i called up DIAC to know that my documents have been received and my CO is working on it.... I am worried if my medicals are reffered. since its almost four months now. How do i confirm it????? I do not have Co direct dial.... Not sure if i can drop a mail as i have applied through an agent... please suggest....



Ask your agent to mail/call your CO to know the update of your application/medical etc. You should not contact CO as agent is working on behalf of you and CO will not respond to your mail. 

I have mailed my CO asking my med status and she confirmed me that it has been referred and I need to wait 3-4 months.


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Could someone tell me if the medicals that are uploaded by the hospital, Would the status get reflected in E-visa link. My status is still in Requested status.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could someone tell me if the medicals that are uploaded by the hospital, Would the status get reflected in E-visa link. My status is still in Requested status.


Only change will happen that your medical link (from which u got your referral letter) will be disappeared.


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Only change will happen that your medical link (from which u got your referral letter) will be disappeared.


Thank you Slagozzz.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

deepuz said:


> another quiet day ??????


Looks like.
Last email e received from my CO was last friday .. he wrote "We are undertaking standard processing checks and will contact you if further information is required."

The wait is tough but I´m sure the CO´s work as fast as they can.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi GermanNurse, 

I think we have the same CO from Adelaide Team 6, initials ME. 

The CO emailed me this morning asking for VAC2 payment (for my spouse as she does not possess functional English) and also informed me that my baby's health examination was cleared. 

My baby's health examination was received by Global Health in Sydney (paper Form26) only on Monday, 18 Mar 2013 so I have to say our CO is pretty responsive. 

Now that I have made payment for VAC2, I hope to receive the grant letter in a couple of days if possible. 

Good luck for your visa grant. 



GermanNurse said:


> Looks like.
> Last email e received from my CO was last friday .. he wrote "We are undertaking standard processing checks and will contact you if further information is required."
> 
> The wait is tough but I´m sure the CO´s work as fast as they can.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

civicblade said:


> Hi GermanNurse,
> 
> I think we have the same CO from Adelaide Team 6, initials ME.
> 
> ...


Yes, same CO! He seems really nice and like you said pretty responsive. 
Let´s hope we both get our grant within this week


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

civicblade said:


> Hi GermanNurse,
> 
> I think we have the same CO from Adelaide Team 6, initials ME.
> 
> ...


Yes, same CO! He seems really nice and like you said pretty responsive. 
Let´s hope we both get our grant within this week


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Yes, same CO! He seems really nice and like you said pretty responsive.
> Let´s hope we both get our grant within this week


When r u planning to move? As far as I remember ur boyfriend lives in Australia.....


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Just checked my eVisa page .. two of my documents (health check) and (passport photo) are stated with BF ..
My CO also asked for birthday certificate, work reference letter, police check (he asked for the original untranslated version) ... These documents changed from TRIM to the normal status ... does that mean he´s doing the check up´s on these documents?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Just checked my eVisa page .. two of my documents (health check) and (passport photo) are stated with BF ..
> My CO also asked for birthday certificate, work reference letter, police check (he asked for the original untranslated version) ... These documents changed from TRIM to the normal status ... does that mean he´s doing the check up´s on these documents?


Normal means received?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Just checked my eVisa page .. two of my documents (health check) and (passport photo) are stated with BF ..
> My CO also asked for birthday certificate, work reference letter, police check (he asked for the original untranslated version) ... These documents changed from TRIM to the normal status ... does that mean he´s doing the check up´s on these documents?


What is TRIM status & normal status?.............


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

findraj said:


> Normal means received?


Yes


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> When r u planning to move? As far as I remember ur boyfriend lives in Australia.....


Yes, that´s right. He´s in Melbourne.
As soon as I got my grant I´ll quit my job in the hospital and quit my flat and I´ll hop on a plane ... hopefully around mid may ...


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

GermanNurse said:


> Just checked my eVisa page .. two of my documents (health check) and (passport photo) are stated with BF ..
> My CO also asked for birthday certificate, work reference letter, police check (he asked for the original untranslated version) ... These documents changed from TRIM to the normal status ... does that mean he´s doing the check up´s on these documents?


Geez, you're already at the front door of the "GRANT" palace..


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

lightningmcqueen said:


> Geez, you're already at the front door of the "GRANT" palace..


Thanks  I can´t wait for the day ...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Yes


maybe maybe not..

Could be a glitch or just nothing at all

Good Luck, grant is just around the corner


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

lightningmcqueen said:


> Geez, you're already at the front door of the "GRANT" palace..


Thanks  I can´t wait for the day ...


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

findraj said:


> maybe maybe not..
> 
> Could be a glitch or just nothing at all
> 
> Good Luck, grant is just around the corner



I´m not talking about the first list on eVisa ... you know there is the list below where all the documents appear you uploaded?


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

GermanNurse said:


> I´m not talking about the first list on eVisa ... you know there is the list below where all the documents appear you uploaded?


I think your CO is working and finalizing on your application as you have noticed the "BF" (Brought Forward) and "TRIM" (Met) status on your documents. Believe it, your GRANT is about to arrive. Who knows, maybe this week?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> I´m not talking about the first list on eVisa ... you know there is the list below where all the documents appear you uploaded?


nothing to worry  Grant is just round the corner


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

There is no hope of a grant for today as it is way pass knock off time in Adelaide. 

Wake up early tomorrow and check your email inbox. The grant letter may be waiting for you and me.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

thanks guys ))


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

civicblade said:


> There is no hope of a grant for today as it is way pass knock off time in Adelaide.
> 
> Wake up early tomorrow and check your email inbox. The grant letter may be waiting for you and me.


lets hope so 

I´m waking up early since a couple of month ... the whole visa application thing is disturbing my sleeping patterns


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Shabana 

I know ur worried about your visa application status and eagerly awaiting "THE GRANT". Try to be positive as the COs allocated are surely working on your case. Most probable delays could be due to medical or so many pending case but even then the worst is to wait for 4 months. Surely a Grant is on the way. You have waited from Dec 1 onwards and within a month or so you should get a positive result. Hope and pray for the best. 

I pity the persons who have to wait due to an external check is imposed on them which could mean a 6 months to 1 Year wait apart from the normal processing times. 

The trend I have noticed with ppl who have gone through agents will incur and extra delay as your agents also have their internal queue to process their client apps. So after the hell you go through to get something from DIAC, there will be an extra delay to get the same message across to you. 

Regards

Zaki


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi Guys need your inputs.... I have lodged my application on 1st december.... Last contact by my CO on 14th Feb requesting for some documents which i sent on the same day.... after 28days i called up DIAC to know that my documents have been received and my CO is working on it.... I am worried if my medicals are reffered. since its almost four months now. How do i confirm it????? I do not have Co direct dial.... Not sure if i can drop a mail as i have applied through an agent... please suggest....


1. Send a mail to GH and if you are lucky they will send you your meds status..

2. Pester your agent to give you TRN and password.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

I got My grant today around 10.45 AM IST. My journey was bit difficult. My Master of computer Application has been assessed as Master degree by ACS. So CO asked to reassess Master degree to bachelor or Bachelor degree(Bcom) assessed by VETASSESS in order to award point. I approached VETASSESS on Feb 21st. They have received my docs on March 5th and completed assessment on 13 th March. However VETASSESS assessed by Bcom as associate degree. Final decision was with CO and CO has awarded me 15 points for my Education. Yesterday got email from CO stating management has decided to award you 15 points for my education.Today Morning CO asked for School leaving certificate for myself and my wife.And After sending the docs, received grant in 4 hours. Very Happy Now. Thank you so much for everyone who has helped me and encouraged during my journey.Wish everyone a speedy grant.


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi Shabana
> 
> I know ur worried about your visa application status and eagerly awaiting "THE GRANT". Try to be positive as the COs allocated are surely working on your case. Most probable delays could be due to medical or so many pending case but even then the worst is to wait for 4 months. Surely a Grant is on the way. You have waited from Dec 1 onwards and within a month or so you should get a positive result. Hope and pray for the best.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your words ....


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> I got My grant today around 10.45 AM IST. My journey was bit difficult. My Master of computer Application has been assessed as Master degree by ACS. So CO asked to reassess Master degree to bachelor or Bachelor degree(Bcom) assessed by VETASSESS in order to award point. I approached VETASSESS on Feb 21st. They have received my docs on March 5th and completed assessment on 13 th March. However VETASSESS assessed by Bcom as associate degree. Final decision was with CO and CO has awarded me 15 points for my Education. Yesterday got email from CO stating management has decided to award you 15 points for my education.Today Morning CO asked for School leaving certificate for myself and my wife.And After sending the docs, received grant in 4 hours. Very Happy Now. Thank you so much for everyone who has helped me and encouraged during my journey.Wish everyone a speedy grant.


Congratulations and the wait is finally worth it!


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> lets hope so
> 
> I´m waking up early since a couple of month ... the whole visa application thing is disturbing my sleeping patterns


You are not the only one waking up early hoping for some surprise email ! Hold on, it will be over soon!


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

findraj said:


> 1. Send a mail to GH and if you are lucky they will send you your meds status..
> 
> 2. Pester your agent to give you TRN and password.



I have the TRN and password ... got it from my agent recently.... what is the email - id to which i need to send mail? what all details to be given... 

I asked DIAC when i called up last time... they said mail communication to the CO is not advisable if i have applied through an Agent.... so struck up there... but i will send mail as suggested by you...


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

Are there any Feb applicants?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> I have the TRN and password ... got it from my agent recently.... what is the email - id to which i need to send mail? what all details to be given...
> 
> I asked DIAC when i called up last time... they said mail communication to the CO is not advisable if i have applied through an Agent.... so struck up there... but i will send mail as suggested by you...


You have to mail Health Strategies bnot the CO, I am looking for the post where super mentioned entire details correctly..


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

findraj said:


> You have to mail Health Strategies bnot the CO, I am looking for the post where super mentioned entire details correctly..


[email protected]
with the TRN#, DOB, Passport#, Name.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

hi raj, 

I called up diac yesterday and the contact center genteman gave me CO details (Alex from team 34 Brisbane) and told me He dont see CO has done any progress in my application and If I want I can send an email to their team email address enquiring about the status and provided me the email address...

is it advisable to send an email?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> I got My grant today around 10.45 AM IST. My journey was bit difficult. My Master of computer Application has been assessed as Master degree by ACS. So CO asked to reassess Master degree to bachelor or Bachelor degree(Bcom) assessed by VETASSESS in order to award point. I approached VETASSESS on Feb 21st. They have received my docs on March 5th and completed assessment on 13 th March. However VETASSESS assessed by Bcom as associate degree. Final decision was with CO and CO has awarded me 15 points for my Education. Yesterday got email from CO stating management has decided to award you 15 points for my education.Today Morning CO asked for School leaving certificate for myself and my wife.And After sending the docs, received grant in 4 hours. Very Happy Now. Thank you so much for everyone who has helped me and encouraged during my journey.Wish everyone a speedy grant.




Congrats.... Enjoy ur grant.... What fun if there are no hurdles..... Even i faced a lot


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Shixmo said:


> Congratulations and the wait is finally worth it!



Thanks....


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

deepuz said:


> hi raj,
> 
> I called up diac yesterday and the contact center genteman gave me CO details (A from team 34 Brisbane) and told me He dont see CO has done any progress in my application and If I want I can send an email to their team email address enquiring about the status and provided me the email address...
> 
> is it advisable to send an email?


Dear please do not disclose names of the CO in any forum, BTW i have same CO allocated same date 6th March


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

deepuz said:


> hi raj,
> 
> I called up diac yesterday and the contact center genteman gave me CO details (A from team 34 Brisbane) and told me He dont see CO has done any progress in my application and If I want I can send an email to their team email address enquiring about the status and provided me the email address...
> 
> is it advisable to send an email?



Yes I think you should send a mail


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Mathew26 said:


> I got My grant today around 10.45 AM IST. My journey was bit difficult. My Master of computer Application has been assessed as Master degree by ACS. So CO asked to reassess Master degree to bachelor or Bachelor degree(Bcom) assessed by VETASSESS in order to award point. I approached VETASSESS on Feb 21st. They have received my docs on March 5th and completed assessment on 13 th March. However VETASSESS assessed by Bcom as associate degree. Final decision was with CO and CO has awarded me 15 points for my Education. Yesterday got email from CO stating management has decided to award you 15 points for my education.Today Morning CO asked for School leaving certificate for myself and my wife.And After sending the docs, received grant in 4 hours. Very Happy Now. Thank you so much for everyone who has helped me and encouraged during my journey.Wish everyone a speedy grant.


Congrats Mat!! Good Luck ahead


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes I think you should send a mail


Yes email him, he is very prompt in replying emails as per my experience


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

*Congrats*

Congrats to all those who got grants and best of luck for the future


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

*Help needed*

Dear members,

I have CO allocated on 6/3/13 and i have a interstate business trip for a week. Do I need to inform CO about this?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I have CO allocated on 6/3/13 and i have a interstate business trip for a week. Do I need to inform CO about this?


Don't think so, as you are within the country and just for a week. CO ought to be informed only if you are travelling to another country, even for a day.

Btw, in Kuwait, am hopping from one governorate to other every day. Doesn't require any update


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Yes email him, he is very prompt in replying emails as per my experience


Thanks Abdul, 

you sending email to their team email address or a direct email address?
I got the CO details from DIAC, CO never contacted me... so what should I ask?


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> [email protected]
> with the TRN#, DOB, Passport#, Name.


I also enquired from them about the status and see what reply I got 

"This email address is for technical issues only-pls contact your CO if you are concerned aboutthe time taken to process your health results. We can not assist you with your enquiry"


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> I also enquired from them about the status and see what reply I got
> 
> "This email address is for technical issues only-pls contact your CO if you are concerned aboutthe time taken to process your health results. We can not assist you with your enquiry"


Hehehhe 
I just mailed on Monday this week. Lets see what I get.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

Rang DIAC this evening to check on CO status. CO was allocated on 14/03 - VS Team 4 Adelaide. :clap2:


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

*CO Requested Docs*

I have just been assigned a CO from Team 2 today LC :clap2:. She has asked for 2 docs:

Evidence of Health
Overseas Police Clearance - National

I have already done my medicals last month and the center should have uploaded by now. What kind of evidence should I upload here? :confused2:

I am in the process of getting PCC from a couple of countries, can I let her know that I have initiated the process and need some time?

Thanks!
LaFleur


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

bruvva74 said:


> Rang DIAC this evening to check on CO status. CO was allocated on 14/03 - VS Team 4 Adelaide. :clap2:


congrats mate! visa grant is just around the corner! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

LaFleur said:


> I have just been assigned a CO from Team 2 today LC :clap2:. She has asked for 2 docs:
> 
> Evidence of Health
> Overseas Police Clearance - National
> ...


congrats mate! send receipts and say what you need to say.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

GRANT RECEIVED!!

Still hasnt sunk in..

Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


Congrats !!!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Congrats !!!!


Thank you, you are next for sure, Good Luck


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


Hearty congrats Raj...... enjoy.... you have every reason to celebrate...........................all get to lane:lane:lane:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Hearty congrats Raj...... enjoy.... you have every reason to celebrate...........................all get to lane:lane:lane:


Thanks Man, Good Luck for yours, wish a very speedy grant for you


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


Congrats Find Raj....:clap2:


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

regarding my email to the CO, what should I ask? should I address my CO name or to the team?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


Congrats man...It's about time!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

deepuz said:


> regarding my email to the CO, what should I ask? should I address my CO name or to the team?


Just write Dear Case Officer..I never wrote her name...the mail id for the entire team is same so..no point saying Hi XX, 

Also, not necessary your assigned officer gives you your grant.

Good Luck


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Congratulations. 

Have fun with the relocation and job search. 



findraj said:


> Just write Dear Case Officer..I never wrote her name...the mail id for the entire team is same so..no point saying Hi XX,
> 
> Also, not necessary your assigned officer gives you your grant.
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## praveen_1900 (Dec 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


Congarts raj, all the best for future..


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have got CO allocated today :

CO: JS (Team 2 / Adelaide) 

Now the waiting is going to get even harder!!! 

CO requested the following docs:

Main applicant: 

Overseas work experience

Spouse:

Evidence of relationship
Passport Bio Page

Hope to see the GOLDEN MAIL soon!


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


Congrats Findraj - You have been the guru for all applicants in this forum!!! All the best in Australia!!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


Congrats Findraj and many others who received their grants!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


Gr8..Happy for U!!

Sunk in Quick and Celebrate!!

Cheers and Good Luck!

Regards,


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

CONGRATZ findraj!!!! All the very very very very best!!!! Enjoy!!! Party party party!!!


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> I have got CO allocated today :
> 
> CO: JS (Team 2 / Adelaide)
> 
> ...



U r on 189 or 190..


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


Congrats on your grant! t


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

anandlitesh said:


> u r on 189 or 190..


189


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


Wow Congratulations finally:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::

Waiting for my turn now very impatiently

Good luck for the move


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


Congrats dude! This is the moment you have longed and waited for. Party time but don't get wasted! This is just the start of a tougher journey ahead. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> Congrats Findraj - You have been the guru for all applicants in this forum!!! All the best in Australia!!


haha thanks man, good luck for yours, keep shooting questions!! Ill try my best to answer them


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Congrats Findraj and many others who received their grants!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks fringe!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Congrats Find Raj....:clap2:


Thanks Sam! GL to you


----------



## aussimmi (Dec 31, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> I have got CO allocated today :
> 
> CO: JS (Team 2 / Adelaide)
> 
> ...


I have also the same team. CO initials are LC. Just requested for some more information e.g. salary slips and bank statements covering the period claimed. I hope things move fast now.... my meds are scheduled for 1-Apr


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Congrats Raj !!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Congrats Raj !!!


Thanks and Good Luck to you, Lady


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

deepuz said:


> regarding my email to the CO, what should I ask? should I address my CO name or to the team?


Dear you need to write below in the subject of your email because email is for team not for specific CO

Subject should be 

CO (co given name)-file number-TRN-subject(query)


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> Gr8..Happy for U!!
> 
> Sunk in Quick and Celebrate!!
> 
> ...


Hey Raghu, I got sleepy and forgot to answer your messages that night..Will reply soon


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

findraj said:


> Thanks and Good Luck to you, Lady


Thank you, Sir  Alle the best for your move!! Where are you planning to move?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> Congrats dude! This is the moment you have longed and waited for. Party time but don't get wasted! This is just the start of a tougher journey ahead. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


I agree so much with that!!

Thanks and GL to you


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Amit83 said:


> Congrats man...It's about time!


Thanks Amit, wish you GL


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

civicblade said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Have fun with the relocation and job search.


Thanks! Wish you a speedy grant man!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

praveen_1900 said:


> Congarts raj, all the best for future..


Thank you so much


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Wow Congratulations finally:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::
> 
> Waiting for my turn now very impatiently
> 
> Good luck for the move


Thanks Sunny GL to you wish you a speedy Grant!


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


Finally! Congratulation dude. You deserved it.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Dear you need to write below in the subject of your email because email is for team not for specific CO
> 
> Subject should be
> 
> CO (co given name)-file number-TRN-subject(query)


Hi Abdul, Thanks for ur inputs..Meantime can you please let me know if the CO contacted you for any additional documents or you happened to contact the CO?In my case as you know the CO has not yet contacted me for anything.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Dear you need to write below in the subject of your email because email is for team not for specific CO
> 
> Subject should be
> 
> CO (co given name)-file number-TRN-subject(query)


did CO contacted you for some documents or you initiated an email communication with him?


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


..and the long wait comes to an end and another chapter starts from here.

Congrats man and when you regain your concious, do celebrate and have a couple of beers on my name.

All the best for your next step


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> ..and the long wait comes to an end and another chapter starts from here.
> 
> Congrats man and when you regain your concious, do celebrate and have a couple of beers on my name.
> 
> All the best for your next step


Thanks Immi. lots of Heineken on your name dude..

Wish you a speedy grant!!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


So the wait ends 
Many many congratulations dude....Mark this day. It's time to raise the victory flag eace:

All the best and good luck for your move.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> So the wait ends
> Many many congratulations dude....Mark this day. It's time to raise the victory flag eace:
> 
> All the best and good luck for your move.


Thanks Jolu, you must get yours soon!


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

deepuz said:


> did CO contacted you for some documents or you initiated an email communication with him?


Received an email from him on 6/3/13 asking for bio pages


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Everyone for their wishes, I am glad I have so many friends here..And I wish everyone gets their grants soon.

If I have skipped some thank yous here and there, *THANKS GUYS!!! EF Rocks!!!*

Also, I have changed my Evisa password so my agent doesnt get access to my Grant Letter...They have been mean to me and even though I have been to so many countries they were trying to teach me how to do this and that...I am not going to defame them but can state my experience in very detail if someone wishes to know please PM me.

I didnt know of EF back then, wishing all guys specially

AnneChristina, _shel, Superm, GhostRider, AnkitPune for being constant help and support to I am sure I cant remember everyone's name but Thank you EF for this amazing portal for everyone across the globe


Raj


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Dear Expats,

Finalllyyyyyyyy I got the GOLDEN EMAIL in my Inbox couple of hours before. :clap2::clap2:

To my surprise, I didn't know when CO was allocated. Directly got the grant letter.

Finally the wait has come to an end
Finally my journey has found the destination
Finally I opened my eyes, and realised....
my dream come true...!!!
Which was not possible, without the help of..
each one of you...>>>

Thanks a ton dear expats. :cheer2::cheer2:

 Oz


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

congrats ........................ 

from which CO team?


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

deepuz said:


> congrats ........................
> 
> from which CO team?


Team 2 Adelaide


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyy I got the GOLDEN EMAIL in my Inbox couple of hours before. :clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


Congrats, Good luck ahead


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


Congrats buddy..... Finally you got what you deserve


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congrats, Good luck ahead


Findraj,

Thanks a lot buddy, and tons of congrats to you too. All the best for your future moves. 

We shall meet in Oz soon.


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

findraj said:


> Thanks Everyone for their wishes, I am glad I have so many friends here..And I wish everyone gets their grants soon.
> 
> If I have skipped some thank yous here and there, *THANKS GUYS!!! EF Rocks!!!*
> 
> ...


Hey Raj

Congrats atlast you have gotten a GRanT after a long wait :clap2::clap2::clap2: Surely should rejoice this victory the coming days with parties, treats n bla bla bla. If you have access to the grant letter you can as well change your account Password.


Regards

Zaki


----------



## dickjohn29 (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats Raj .... I had a bad experience with agents while applying for canada. they didnt give me clear indications that canada was shelving PR applications . Had I known I wouldve applied for Australia years ago ... So this time , I decided to go at it alone.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyy I got the GOLDEN EMAIL in my Inbox couple of hours before. :clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


Congrats Mate.... This one is big... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## dickjohn29 (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anyone have an idea on how many visas have been rejected since the start of Skill select ? I suppose that number would be way low since DIAC now invites people to apply , and 99% would apply only if they have the points , correct ? 
Still, Im curious if there are applicants whose visas were rejected for one reason or the other. Anybody has any idea?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyy I got the GOLDEN EMAIL in my Inbox couple of hours before. :clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


Heartiest congratulations to you.


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey guys! GOT MY GRANT TODAY!!!!!! STILL ON CLOUD NINE!!! THE WAIT WAS WORTH IT     

Congrats to those who've got their grants today ...and for those waiting - yours is on the way  

I would like to thank each and one of you for your help in this forum! Keep up the good job!

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - 21st Mar. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

the_nuke said:


> Hey guys! GOT MY GRANT TODAY!!!!!! STILL ON CLOUD NINE!!! THE WAIT WAS WORTH IT
> 
> Congrats to those who've got their grants today ...and for those waiting - yours is on the way
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you. Its been a good day on the forum today!


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats to the Happy souls who have received their grants today. Really good to see that today DIAC is very active in responding to the applications. In any case currently we can notice that DIAC is responding as per the old Processing times of 5 weeks though still its mentioned 10 weeks. The reason could be, the reduction in the no. of invites. So Feb applicants will be cleared pretty fast as compared to Dec and Mid Jan applicants.

As far as MOC is concerned there is a good lot of referred medicals and a significant backlog which could take about 4 months.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

dickjohn29 said:


> Does anyone have an idea on how many visas have been rejected since the start of Skill select ? I suppose that number would be way low since DIAC now invites people to apply , and 99% would apply only if they have the points , correct ?
> Still, Im curious if there are applicants whose visas were rejected for one reason or the other. Anybody has any idea?


I am sure there are rejections and common / likely reasons for rejections have been discusses here on the forum and include not meeting heath / character requirement, claims (incl points) made do not add up, forged or falsified documents etc.

Like you, I am still curious of the rejection rate and I am yet to come across this information on any of DIAC's publications. When I do, you will be among the first to know.


----------



## dickjohn29 (Mar 1, 2013)

the_nuke said:


> Hey guys! GOT MY GRANT TODAY!!!!!! STILL ON CLOUD NINE!!! THE WAIT WAS WORTH IT
> 
> Congrats to those who've got their grants today ...and for those waiting - yours is on the way
> 
> ...



Going by the number of grants lately, we need to change the title of the forum . Looks like there are not many "Awaiting CO applicants" left  :focus:


----------



## dickjohn29 (Mar 1, 2013)

tenten said:


> I am sure there are rejections and common / likely reasons for rejections have been discusses here on the forum and include not meeting heath / character requirement, claims (incl points) made do not add up, forged or falsified documents etc.
> 
> Like you, I am still curious of the rejection rate and I am yet to come across this information on any of DIAC's publications. When I do, you will be among the first to know.


Thanks brother ... 
I must say after going through PR process for Canada , DIAC is the most transparent, proactive and professional unit . Australia is sure to benefit in the long term with qualified professionals such as ourselves helping the economy while improving our own standard of living . Win-win .


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

dickjohn29 said:


> Congrats Raj .... I had a bad experience with agents while applying for canada. they didnt give me clear indications that canada was shelving PR applications . Had I known I wouldve applied for Australia years ago ... So this time , I decided to go at it alone.


Thanks John

I know some agenst really suck but did you manage to get the money back??


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

imstaying said:


> congrats mate! visa grant is just around the corner! :clap2::clap2:


Hope so!!


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


Congrats!!


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


Congrats, all set for us to meet in Sydney.


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..



wow ...congrats!!! ..


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

rajivp2008 said:


> 189


nice to know that feb applicants are picking up. all the best!! are u an onshore applicant?


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

the_nuke said:


> Hey guys! GOT MY GRANT TODAY!!!!!! STILL ON CLOUD NINE!!! THE WAIT WAS WORTH IT
> 
> Congrats to those who've got their grants today ...and for those waiting - yours is on the way
> 
> ...


Just couple of hours ago I was wondering, what happened to the grant of nuke and here you are! celebrating your biggest day.
Congrats for the grant and all the best for your next move!


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyy I got the GOLDEN EMAIL in my Inbox couple of hours before. :clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


Congrats man on your grant and that was pretty fast by any means.
All the best for your next move`


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


Whoa! congrats man! finally!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

the_nuke said:


> Hey guys! GOT MY GRANT TODAY!!!!!! STILL ON CLOUD NINE!!! THE WAIT WAS WORTH IT
> 
> Congrats to those who've got their grants today ...and for those waiting - yours is on the way
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate.
Nice to see a neighbor getting through 
Enjoy the moment !!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyy I got the GOLDEN EMAIL in my Inbox couple of hours before. :clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate !! :clap2:
All the best for the move


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

It's raining Grants today.....
So are the choruses of joyful chants today.....


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Congrats man on your grant and that was pretty fast by any means.
> All the best for your next move`


Thanks Immiseek. Am sure, in no time, you too goanna see the golden email in your inbox. Yes, that was indeed pretty fast in my case, as I had no hopes till next 2 weeks for the Feb offshore applicants to be started by CO.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

kemee said:


> Any one has this team : brisbane.gsm.team34
> 
> CO : AM
> 
> ...


Hi Kemee,

I have the same CO (AM -Team 34, assigned on Feb 28). I had sent the docs last Monday.

Is anything pending from your side for your grant?


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Guys...

Finally got the mail from the CO..Team 2 Adelaide.. CO Initials are RL.....

Asked for the Salary Slips or bank statement of last 9 years & form 80 for the main & secondary applicant only............


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

tenten said:


> Congratulations to you. Its been a good day on the forum today!


Thanks buddy! 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - 21st Mar. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

dickjohn29 said:


> Going by the number of grants lately, we need to change the title of the forum . Looks like there are not many "Awaiting CO applicants" left  :focus:


Haha...good one...you're right! 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - 21st Mar. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> Just couple of hours ago I was wondering, what happened to the grant of nuke and here you are! celebrating your biggest day.
> Congrats for the grant and all the best for your next move!


Thank you so much immiseek...yup, I still can't believe it ...yours is round the corner ...all the best buddy!

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - 21st Mar. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## the_nuke (Feb 21, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations mate !! :clap2:
> All the best for the move


Thanks buddy! Here's wishing you receive yours soon too 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - 21st Mar. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

I understand that when a CO is assigned and if he finds that he need more documentation, he would request a list of them. 

After submitting those documents, has anyone experienced CO requesting a further list of documentation?

Just curious to know.


----------



## prmadhav (Oct 17, 2011)

*Is Form 80 Mandatory to fill in ???*

Hi 

I have applied for 189 visa on 24th Jan and I am still awaiting for case officer. Is it mandatory to fill and upload Form - 80 or should I wait for Case officer?? 

Please help me out.


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

prmadhav said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa on 24th Jan and I am still awaiting for case officer. Is it mandatory to fill and upload Form - 80 or should I wait for Case officer??
> 
> Please help me out.


It is not mandatory. Some people pre-load form 80 and some have managed to get their grant without having to submit form 80.

In my opinion I would wait till CO request for it, especially because it is such a tedious form to fill.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> It is not mandatory. Some people pre-load form 80 and some have managed to get their grant without having to submit form 80.
> 
> In my opinion I would wait till CO request for it, especially because it is such a tedious form to fill.


yes not everyone has to fill it.

Its about weighing the inconvenience of filling the form against the potential delay in getting grant if it is then requested.


----------



## prmadhav (Oct 17, 2011)

rajivp2008 said:


> It is not mandatory. Some people pre-load form 80 and some have managed to get their grant without having to submit form 80.
> 
> In my opinion I would wait till CO request for it, especially because it is such a tedious form to fill.


Thanks rajiv...


----------



## prmadhav (Oct 17, 2011)

tenten said:


> yes not everyone has to fill it.
> 
> Its about weighing the inconvenience of filling the form against the potential delay in getting grant if it is then requested.


Thanks tenten... 

anyways my wife is expecting this april so the Case officer gonna put my application ON-Hold till 1 month after delivery   So i can wait


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


Congrats man! great news! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

the_nuke said:


> Hey guys! GOT MY GRANT TODAY!!!!!! STILL ON CLOUD NINE!!! THE WAIT WAS WORTH IT
> 
> Congrats to those who've got their grants today ...and for those waiting - yours is on the way
> 
> ...


Congrats!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

Dushanthan Raman said:


> Congrats man! great news! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi finraj
Al the best and Congrats.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey man,

Finally, you've made it. Great buddy !

Very very happy for you :clap2:  :clap2:  :clap2:  :clap2:  :clap2:  :clap2: 

CONGRATULATIONS 



findraj said:


> GRANT RECEIVED!!
> 
> Still hasnt sunk in..
> 
> Signature Changed, pretty exhausted, dunno how to react right now..


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey Folks ...

It´s finally the day for me, too!
I just checked my mailbox and found the Grant Letter!!! I can´t believe me. I´m beside myself.
So happy right now.
I want to thank all of you!! This forum is such a huge help
THANK YOU THANK YOU
I´m so happy right now ... tears of joy in my eyes


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey Folks ...
> 
> It´s finally the day for me, too!
> I just checked my mailbox and found the Grant Letter!!! I can´t believe me. I´m beside myself.
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey Folks ...
> 
> It´s finally the day for me, too!
> I just checked my mailbox and found the Grant Letter!!! I can´t believe me. I´m beside myself.
> ...


Congratulations! And it's Friday. You've got all weekend to celebrate


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey Folks ...
> 
> It´s finally the day for me, too!
> I just checked my mailbox and found the Grant Letter!!! I can´t believe me. I´m beside myself.
> ...


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratulations to Civicblade, the nuke, GermanNurse, iwantanewlife and scorpio9 on the grants!!! All the very best!!!!


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

prmadhav said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa on 24th Jan and I am still awaiting for case officer. Is it mandatory to fill and upload Form - 80 or should I wait for Case officer??
> 
> Please help me out.


Hi 

There is no harm in filling it and keeping it ready. You can also upload it in your TRN account. It will avoid the CO from asking the same. It might be 18 pages to fill but better to do so before CO asking. Kind of Saves time. 


Regards

Zaki


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey Folks ...
> 
> It´s finally the day for me, too!
> I just checked my mailbox and found the Grant Letter!!! I can´t believe me. I´m beside myself.
> ...


Congrats.. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> Congratulations to Civicblade, the nuke, GermanNurse, iwantanewlife and scorpio9 on the grants!!! All the very best!!!!


Thanks VVV for listing them out - my congrats to them too  :clap2::clap2:


@VVV, when are you flying?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey Folks ...
> 
> It´s finally the day for me, too!
> I just checked my mailbox and found the Grant Letter!!! I can´t believe me. I´m beside myself.
> ...


Congo germannurse.... Happy for you... Enjoy


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey Folks ...
> 
> It´s finally the day for me, too!
> I just checked my mailbox and found the Grant Letter!!! I can´t believe me. I´m beside myself.
> ...


Congratulations enjoy the moment!


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats German Nurse..!!

Meantime did any one receive the grant from Team 34 Brisbane ??


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey Folks ...
> 
> It´s finally the day for me, too!
> I just checked my mailbox and found the Grant Letter!!! I can´t believe me. I´m beside myself.
> ...


Congratulations to you! Let the tears wash away all the aches, frustrations and anxieties. All the best!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey Folks ...
> 
> It´s finally the day for me, too!
> I just checked my mailbox and found the Grant Letter!!! I can´t believe me. I´m beside myself.
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Congrats German Nurse..!!
> 
> Meantime did any one receive the grant from Team 34 Brisbane ??


Team Brisbane is lagging 
Am in T33


----------



## dickjohn29 (Mar 1, 2013)

Guys,

When i click the "Organize Medical Examination" link in my application, I get a pop up with a medical history and referral letter .

However, when I click the same link for my wife, it just shows a blank page. This happens on 2-3 computers and at different times (I have tried over a period of 2 weeks) . So its not just a question of trying again .

Can someone let me know if there is an email addresss that I could send this technical problem to ? Please let me know .

Thanks....


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey Folks ...
> 
> It´s finally the day for me, too!
> I just checked my mailbox and found the Grant Letter!!! I can´t believe me. I´m beside myself.
> ...


Congratulations!! This must be the mighty exhilarating weekend for you.
Let the feeling sink in and prepare for your journey.
Now your patients can take a sigh of relief! 
When and where are u planning to move?


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Congrats German Nurse..!!
> 
> Meantime did any one receive the grant from Team 34 Brisbane ??


I dont think. No one from the list of T34 in this forum lately


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

GermanNurse said:


> Hey Folks ...
> 
> It´s finally the day for me, too!
> I just checked my mailbox and found the Grant Letter!!! I can´t believe me. I´m beside myself.
> ...


Congrats...:clap2:..


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

My Medicals have been uploaded by the hospital 2 days back, but only my 'Organise your health examination' link got disappeared whereas my wife's and my child still remains. Bit worried abt it.. Is this normal in e-visa link.


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> My Medicals have been uploaded by the hospital 2 days back, but only my 'Organise your health examination' link got disappeared whereas my wife's and my child still remains. Bit worried abt it.. Is this normal in e-visa link.


Hi Samuel

I noticed the same behaviour in my case only later to find that the hospital was consulting with the panel specialist on my wife's X-ray result. After which they uploaded the same and if any abnormality or doubt is identified esp. old scar or inactive/active TB in the lungs, it is auto B graded and sent directly to MOC for review. At this stage the TRN account will have the link appearing and the Health evidence status would indicate either as Recommended/Requested until MOC finalizes the report. 

THis might not be your case but an information. Would request you to check with ur panel hosp. or doctor and see if they have uploaded or medical condition that is to be worried off etc.

Regards

Zaki Saleem.


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations Y'all who got their grants! Please pray for us who are still waiting.. ray:


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

:clap2::clap2::clap2:Congratulations to everyone who got their GRANTS this week

So its party time now as the weekend starts, have fun enjoy the moment and good luck for the move.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi,

Can any one update me, that what is the *latest Visa Lodgement date for which the CO has been allocated...?*

Thanks in advance,

Regards,


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

The latest as far as I can tell was feb 4 onshore


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

4 Feb for 189 OR 190 Visa catagory...?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks VVV for listing them out - my congrats to them too  :clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> @VVV, when are you flying?


HI superm, 

Around August....What about you? Flying in May right?


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> 4 Feb for 189 OR 190 Visa catagory...?


for 189


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello All,

Everyone now please listen to my awesome story, I am sharing this with you all because I think it might help those who are going through the process through AGENTS.

So here it goes, my Agent is A and he gets work done through some other Agent who is B and there is a third Agent C who actually sends the mail to the CO. I am only allowed to talk to Agent A.

So what happens now is because of mis-communication and heavy work load apparently Agent C who was suppose to send the mail to the CO with my PCC forgot to do the same. When I checked with my Agent A he confirmed that it has been done. I continuously requested him to forward me the final mail which has been sent to the CO but he said we do not send these mails to the clients. 

This week as I had it with waiting I told my agent I will send mail to CO or call her myself so they went through everything and came to know that they have forgotten to send the mail to the CO. 

Finally they have just now sent the mail to the CO, I feel like banging my head on the walls.

I request everyone who is going through agents to be more alert, I behaved very well with them but being a good person and not troubling them has costed me like a month.

I hope this information helps others.

Now my actual wait beginssssss.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Everyone now please listen to my awesome story, I am sharing this with you all because I think it might help those who are going through the process through AGENTS.
> 
> ...


OMG! Thank you for sharing this story Sunny! I mean luckily you bugged the agent! Hope you get the grant soon...All the best!


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Everyone now please listen to my awesome story, I am sharing this with you all because I think it might help those who are going through the process through AGENTS.
> 
> ...


and that's why I don't trust agents.. no offense


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Panicking *

So... first major setback this morning.

I got an email back from my CO and it looks like I've made an error on the EOI which is going to invalidate my application. On the EOI I've mistaken my understanding of "Meets Australian Study Requirement" and selected Yes. What I've not picked up at the time is that this study is within Australia - not for what I thought with my employment related qualifications gained in the UK.

So basically my points tally should be 70 which my CO has credited me for. What it looks like though is that I'm going to have to withdraw the app and resubmit a new EOI. 

Now here's where I'm worried. Am I going to lose my $3000 AUD or will they refund me? Also, I've had meds done which were referenced against my TRN - what happens to them if I have to resubmit a new application? Can the meds be transferred to a new app?

These two points worry me far more than the time lost to resubmit a new application - grand scheme of things that's not the biggest drama.

Really would appreciate some member's thoughts.  

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

VVV said:


> OMG! Thank you for sharing this story Sunny! I mean luckily you bugged the agent! Hope you get the grant soon...All the best!


Thanks VVV, I really hope now I get it soon


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

bruvva74 said:


> So... first major setback this morning.
> 
> I got an email back from my CO and it looks like I've made an error on the EOI which is going to invalidate my application. On the EOI I've mistaken my understanding of "Meets Australian Study Requirement" and selected Yes. What I've not picked up at the time is that this study is within Australia - not for what I thought with my employment related qualifications gained in the UK.
> 
> ...


A few people have been in the same situation...Did your Co mail you forms to withdraw your application? Also any forms for refund? 

I think some people have received the invite immediately in next round but the process of refund is lengthy, sometimes they do not refund the money..

Raj


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

imstaying said:


> and that's why I don't trust agents.. no offense


Yes I agree with you completely and from the day I found this Forum I have been cursing myself for going through the agents.

But it was a done deal by than and I had no option but to continue with them.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Everyone now please listen to my awesome story, I am sharing this with you all because I think it might help those who are going through the process through AGENTS.
> 
> ...


Are you serious dude? Dont you have like only 28 days to send the documents? If your Co was allocated on 30/01 then its almost 50 days since then..

Sorry, if I am wrong , but I do tihnk we have 28 days to respond to the CO

Also, remember this is India man, they dont have this responsibility of taking their work seriously they do it for their salary and 9-5 time pass they do sitting on the chair...

They forget that they are playing at people's destiny


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

bruvva74 said:


> So... first major setback this morning.
> 
> I got an email back from my CO and it looks like I've made an error on the EOI which is going to invalidate my application. On the EOI I've mistaken my understanding of "Meets Australian Study Requirement" and selected Yes. What I've not picked up at the time is that this study is within Australia - not for what I thought with my employment related qualifications gained in the UK.
> 
> ...


I reused my meds from my 485 VISA for my 189 as it was done for a PR app. So I don't see any reason you can't reuse yours.

As for the refund, I believe this kind of situation falls on the CO's discretion as per Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Withdrawing General Skilled Migration Program Applications


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

findraj said:


> Are you serious dude? Dont you have like only 28 days to send the documents? If your Co was allocated on 30/01 then its almost 50 days since then..
> 
> Sorry, if I am wrong , but I do tihnk we have 28 days to respond to the CO
> 
> ...


Yes Raj 

You are right about the 28 days, thankfully the first mail had gone before 28days, only the PCC which came later was left to be sent.

Also I know how these people work but that is the thing right, they do not give pass word, they do not let us contact CO directly, they do not send us mails they have sent to the CO, so it is their word we have to believe in and I did bug them a lot but I think they are used to all the bugging and so nothing worked on them.

Anyways now its a done deal and I just hope that the CO does not flip on the delay. Lets hope the coming week brings in some good news finally.


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

imstaying said:


> I reused my meds from my 485 VISA for my 189 as it was done for a PR app. So I don't see any reason you can't reuse yours.
> 
> As for the refund, I believe this kind of situation falls on the CO's discretion as per Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Withdrawing General Skilled Migration Program Applications


I hope so mate - really kicking myself for what now looks an obvious mistake.


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

findraj said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!


Thank you, Findraj


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

dldmaniac said:


> Congratulations! And it's Friday. You've got all weekend to celebrate


I sure will  Already had a big cup of my favourite ice cream


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

timus17 said:


> Congo germannurse.... Happy for you... Enjoy


Thanks Timus 

lane:


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

tenten said:


> Congratulations to you! Let the tears wash away all the aches, frustrations and anxieties. All the best!


Thank you and thanks to everyone else for your wishes  already organising my stuff ... will fly over mid June ... can´t wait to go back to Melbourne  lane:


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> Congratulations!! This must be the mighty exhilarating weekend for you.
> Let the feeling sink in and prepare for your journey.
> Now your patients can take a sigh of relief!
> When and where are u planning to move?


hahaha I always take good care of my patients  had a super-wide-grin on my face all day long ... made my patients happy as well.
I´ll fly over in mid June ...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Yes Raj
> 
> You are right about the 28 days, thankfully the first mail had gone before 28days, only the PCC which came later was left to be sent.
> 
> ...


Good they had the brains!! Does it take 3 agents to mail a co?!?!? Man, in somethings, we are laggers..


Anyway hope they havent managed to tick off the Case officer, hope you get ur grant soon!


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

Guys, is it possible to call your CO even if you have an agent?


----------



## GermanNurse (Feb 2, 2013)

imstaying said:


> Congratulations Y'all who got their grants! Please pray for us who are still waiting.. ray:


Thanks and I´ll pray for you!


----------



## zhuhai (Feb 12, 2013)

Are there any other February applicants who got assigned a CO? 

I wish there were a more convenient way to find out than to check every post in this thread...


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

This week has been quite good and satisfactory from the perspective of both, CO allocation and Grants received. 

CO allocation till first week of February, when March has not finished yet, is a good and encouraging sign and in fact betters the 10 weeks allocation time currently in place. 

Good luck to all who had a reason to celebrate this week. All the best to all in the queue.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

zhuhai said:


> Are there any other February applicants who got assigned a CO?
> 
> I wish there were a more convenient way to find out than to check every post in this thread...


Yes, if you can update your signature and help out in making an excel file, it'd be great~~~:boxing:


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

aussiehunter said:


> Hey dushanthan,
> 
> I've got the same team..what's ur CO's initials ??
> 
> ...



Hi Aussiehunter & Dushanthan,

Me too have got Adelaide Team 4 CO MB
Docs requested:
1. Work Reference (Still unable to decide whether to inform my company or submit Colleague Statuary Declaration.....browsing forums) 
2. Some more details within Form 80

HFZ


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

zhuhai said:


> Are there any other February applicants who got assigned a CO?
> 
> I wish there were a more convenient way to find out than to check every post in this thread...


 One of the Feb applicant has got Grant also. Just update your signatures for tracking purpose


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Guys, is it possible to call your CO even if you have an agent?


 Why not? If you have CO name and the team assigned to you, you can very well call them


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Guys, is it possible to call your CO even if you have an agent?


Yes you can! After all its your application..


----------



## monu11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi 
The CO is asking for tax returns and pay slips as proof of employment overseas.
I dont have any payslips and tax return or bank statements from that time (6-10 years ago)
What should I do? I have given the work experience certificates though.

Also , the academic transcripts of degrees. Does any one have any suggestions how to arrange all these.

Monu11


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Yes Raj
> 
> You are right about the 28 days, thankfully the first mail had gone before 28days, only the PCC which came later was left to be sent.
> 
> ...


I feel for you man! I am in the same boat. Regretted for having used an agent. After I have pestered them many times then they start contacting the CO. Last communication by them to CO was 25th Jan. I was fed up & sent email to CO last week, againts the advice of my agent. Guess what? No reply from CO as well. Seemed like agent have no idea what is my status. I think most agent, depending on their integrity, behave the same regardless of which country they are from. Wish you good luck mate.


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

monu11 said:


> Hi
> The CO is asking for tax returns and pay slips as proof of employment overseas.
> I dont have any payslips and tax return or bank statements from that time (6-10 years ago)
> What should I do? I have given the work experience certificates though.
> ...


Not really sure but is it not possible to provide anything out of these ?? 

I think you can tell the CO that you were working for Salary in Hand and your income was less than what the tax slab was :S 

Dunno if any of this makes sense...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

kemee said:


> I have logged file for 189 on 15th Dec 2012,
> 
> CO Assigned on : 15 Feb 2013,
> 
> ...


Did you get an automated response when you sent the mail?


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi Samuel
> 
> I noticed the same behaviour in my case only later to find that the hospital was consulting with the panel specialist on my wife's X-ray result. After which they uploaded the same and if any abnormality or doubt is identified esp. old scar or inactive/active TB in the lungs, it is auto B graded and sent directly to MOC for review. At this stage the TRN account will have the link appearing and the Health evidence status would indicate either as Recommended/Requested until MOC finalizes the report.
> 
> ...


Thank you Zaki, I enquired abt the upload to the hospital and they confirmed that they have uploaded. .. Worried now...


----------



## hbsam01 (Sep 27, 2012)

Applied on 20th jan so 10th week starts tomorrow. Fingers crossed...!!


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi,

Can any one update me, that *"what is the latest Visa Lodgement date for which the CO has been allocated"...?*

Thanks in advance,

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dear hbsam01...

Did you mean that you have still not been allocated CO or Wot else..?


----------



## Furan (Mar 23, 2013)

Anyone with CO initials AM Brisbane gsm team 34?? 

lets share the experience.


----------



## hbsam01 (Sep 27, 2012)

Nope still no CO allocation. Processing time is 10 weeks tho. So hopefully we will hear something this week. Waiting is getting harder as weeks pass!!


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

Furan said:


> Anyone with CO initials AM Brisbane gsm team 34??
> 
> lets share the experience.


That's one super slow CO. Have heard scary experiences about her, not negative, but the external routine checks blah blah.... had the same CO assigned to me as well.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

monu11 said:


> Hi
> The CO is asking for tax returns and pay slips as proof of employment overseas.
> I dont have any payslips and tax return or bank statements from that time (6-10 years ago)
> What should I do? I have given the work experience certificates though.
> ...


I provided mine, had kept records of all of these.
Try contacting your employer / HR, they should still be able to send the pdf's through.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

kemee said:


> I have logged file for 189 on 15th Dec 2012,
> 
> CO Assigned on : 15 Feb 2013,
> 
> ...


She (A.M) doesn't reply - its normal in her case :/


----------



## monu11 (Feb 18, 2013)

aussiehunter said:


> Not really sure but is it not possible to provide anything out of these ??
> 
> I think you can tell the CO that you were working for Salary in Hand and your income was less than what the tax slab was :S
> 
> Dunno if any of this makes sense...



Were u asked for all these?


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Any one is having the CO with Initails RL from Adelaide GSM Team 2..


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

VVV said:


> Congratulations to Civicblade, the nuke, GermanNurse, iwantanewlife and scorpio9 on the grants!!! All the very best!!!!


Did I miss something here?! 5 grants and not one for me..? Gosh, I envy you guys.. 
Kidding aside, Congratulations to all of you and goodluck on a bright future ahead. :yo:


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

kemee said:


> I have logged file for 189 on 15th Dec 2012,
> 
> CO Assigned on : 15 Feb 2013,
> 
> ...


Hey bro, I've noticed this same post of yours on most visited/commented threads on this forum.. You've sent 3 emails already, I think that's more than enough. You don't want to irritate your CO, DIAC or members of this forum by bugging them frequently do you? Just chill man, wait patiently.. eace:


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi guys, I would like to call my CO tomorrow. Can yoy pls tell me how to call my CO overseas? My CO is from GSM Adelaide and her initials is LM. From her email he only mention 131881 as her phone number. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks!

Jay


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi guys, I would like to call my CO tomorrow. Can yoy pls tell me how to call my CO overseas? My CO is from GSM Adelaide and her initials is LM. From her email he only mention 131881 as her phone number. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> Jay


Add 0061 in front of the no. And just dial


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

aussiehunter said:


> Hey Guys !!
> 
> Good news from me as well..
> 
> ...


Dear Aussi,

Will you please share CO initials?
My situation is same.........curious to know What happened after requested docs submission?
Did the CO asked more docs in next mails?

Please reply or PM.


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

Team brisbane.gsm.team34 is bit slow team then other


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> Team brisbane.gsm.team34 is bit slow team then other


Thet are not slow infact they are following standard protocol for the applicants who have submitted 5+ years experience claim


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Thet are not slow infact they are following standard protocol for the applicants who have submitted 5+ years experience claim


In one way you can say but those thing making me crazy. waiting waiting...


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> In one way you can say but those thing making me crazy. waiting waiting...


Yeah waiting . Myself waiting since 6 march


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Yeah waiting . Myself waiting since 6 march


and i am waiting from 18 Feb.
Infact i took time for submiting my Fomr 80 i sent all the documents on 1 March ..


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> and i am waiting from 18 Feb.
> Infact i took time for submiting my Fomr 80 i sent all the documents on 1 March ..


Send all docs same day 6 march


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have a slight problem. So my EOI got picked and I had claimed 65 points and also logged in my application. But at the time of the EOI i had under claimed points by 5 points for qualification and then later on found out only post qualified experience is required. But had accidently claimed 5 points for it. My agent says I wont have a issue since I anyway have 65 points either way and I should not be worried.

The truth is I am very confused I think I should be fine but that 'never know' feeling is bugging the crap out of me. My agent is rather confident.


Regards,


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Please be clear

How many point on work experience?
How many points on education?

Please dont listen to agents blindly. A lot of people are suffering because of agents not having knowledge.

Is you agent MARA registered?

Also how can you under claim a points?


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

that is realy fast ...


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes MARA certified. 5 point for work experience. 10 points for ACCA but should be 15 points since I have assessed by ICAA and equivalent to a degree.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Send all docs same day 6 march


Hi Abdul, 

I got reply to my email from our CO, 

" Your visa application has been assigned to a CO and currently in a queue.

I will be in touch very soon"


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

tdsw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a slight problem. So my EOI got picked and I had claimed 65 points and also logged in my application. But at the time of the EOI i had under claimed points by 5 points for qualification and then later on found out only post qualified experience is required. But had accidently claimed 5 points for it. My agent says I wont have a issue since I anyway have 65 points either way and I should not be worried.
> 
> ...


If there is wrong claim even though you are eligible ur CO will ask to withdraw your application and resubmit EOI. This happened to many members in this forum


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Hi Abdul,
> 
> I got reply to my email from our CO,
> 
> ...


He is still holding my application and lot more


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

how do you know that they are following some protocols in processing applications?

he mentioned my CO assigned date is 1st March... and im still in queue... :deadhorse:


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

abdulazeem said:


> If there is wrong claim even though you are eligible ur CO will ask to withdraw your application and resubmit EOI. This happened to many members in this forum


No wrong claims, I have evidence that I have worked by all employers and all of it is closely related experience. Its that the system automatically calculates it and I didn't know that all of it had to be post qualified.


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

Got the grant letter today but in my husband's grant letter (secondary applicant) there is a condition 8515 which says not to marry until the first entry to Australia.
We are already married since 2011 and have have uploaded the marriage certificate too for the Relationship Evidence too but then why this condition.... If anyone of u have any idea plz help me in regards to this.

Thanks in Advance,
Neha


----------



## Punjab (Feb 13, 2013)

sunil0780 said:


> Team brisbane.gsm.team34 is bit slow team then other


same team, no updates from their side
what is your CO initial.


----------



## Punjab (Feb 13, 2013)

findraj said:


> Please be clear
> 
> How many point on work experience?
> How many points on education?
> ...


 hi, what is the cheap way or network to call DIAC, 
Thanks


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Neha, 

Congrats on your grant !!!
weird condition.... may be they are asking him not to marry again...


----------



## anilkiran.nittala (Jan 24, 2013)

sunil0780 said:


> Team brisbane.gsm.team34 is bit slow team then other


Guys,

I am assigned to Team 34 on Feb 14th, received an e-mail from CO asking for additional documents on Feb 20th and submitted all the docs on the same. I even received a confirmation from CO that she is having all the docs that are required. 

They contacted my current employer and I came to know that from my manager....it was a surprise for both me and my management, since I didn't share details about VISA in current organization. I am having total 9 Years of exp and I worked through 7 companies...not sure If they want to check with all the companies that I have worked with. 

Most importantly, I have been with MNCs all through my career having employee strength more than 10K...I don't think HR teams will be able to keep a record of my roles and responsibilities...I have submitted notarized docs from my managers from previous and current companies...but none of them were contacted for reference 

IELTS:7.5(4th Aug 2012) |ANSZCO261112| ACS: 27th Sep/29th Oct|EOI 189(70): 13th Nov | Invite: 16th Nov | App/Ack: 20 Dec | PCC(IND): 21st Jan 2013 (Not Uploaded to eVisa)| Meds: 20th Feb|CO: 14th Feb | Grant: ??


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Hi Neha,
> 
> Congrats on your grant !!!
> weird condition.... may be they are asking him not to marry again...


Thanks a lot deepuz.... if this is the condition then i'm happy


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

anilkiran.nittala said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am assigned to Team 34 on Feb 14th, received an e-mail from CO asking for additional documents on Feb 20th and submitted all the docs on the same. I even received a confirmation from CO that she is having all the docs that are required.
> 
> ...


Dont worry, ur grant is on ur way 
All the best


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

tdsw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a slight problem. So my EOI got picked and I had claimed 65 points and also logged in my application. But at the time of the EOI i had under claimed points by 5 points for qualification and then later on found out only post qualified experience is required. But had accidently claimed 5 points for it. My agent says I wont have a issue since I anyway have 65 points either way and I should not be worried.
> 
> ...


Hi Tdsw, 

Did you submit your visa application? If yes your CO might ask to withdraw your application and resubmit EOI.

If not, you can decline the invitation and update your EOI and wait till next invitation round.


----------



## anilkiran.nittala (Jan 24, 2013)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Thanks a lot deepuz.... if this is the condition then i'm happy



Thank you...

IELTS:7.5(4th Aug 2012) |ANSZCO261112| ACS: 27th Sep/29th Oct|EOI 189(70): 13th Nov | Invite: 16th Nov | App/Ack: 20 Dec | PCC(IND): 21st Jan 2013 | Meds: 20th Feb|CO: 14th Feb | Grant: ??


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

abdulazeem said:


> If there is wrong claim even though you are eligible ur CO will ask to withdraw your application and resubmit EOI. This happened to many members in this forum


I'm in this boat.  

I mis-understood the question on the eoi around satisfies study requirements and thus eoi was scored at 75 points rather than 70. I'm now waiting on my CO for next steps in reply to my email acknowledging the error. I'm really worried about being able to get my app fee refunded or held on account against a resubmitted app. Also I need to know how to transfer my already taken meds to new TRN.

Not in a happy place at the minute. (


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Punjab said:


> hi, what is the cheap way or network to call DIAC,
> Thanks


I think its Landline Phone perhaps...As when i called from Pakistan from Landline from my home number, it just costed me 85 Pakistani Rupees for 33 Mints call, So in your case it would be around 42.5 Indian Rupees if you call from Indian landline Number...Also DIAC Call centre number is a landline Number...But it may differ as of different Country Land line policies...But you need to give it a try.

Hope it is of help.


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi,

Applied on Jan 11 through an agent from Singapore. My agent informed me last week that case is referred to Brisbane but he doesn't know d case officer details.

Is it common?
How can I get to know abt my CO details as its already more than 10 weeks gone and my agent is saying g to wait more?
Plus he also said, my case is probably picked up for the external checks or CO cud b on leave that's why no contact.

Can Anyone suggest what should I do?


----------



## Punjab (Feb 13, 2013)

Naveed539 said:


> I think its Landline Phone perhaps...As when i called from Pakistan from Landline from my home number, it just costed me 85 Pakistani Rupees for 33 Mints call, So in your case it would be around 42.5 Indian Rupees if you call from Indian landline Number...Also DIAC Call centre number is a landline Number...But it may differ as of different Country Land line policies...But you need to give it a try.
> 
> Hope it is of help.


Thanx


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

Finally my thing is resolved.... The CO replied today and told that he is aware that we are married and the condition implies that my husband should not marry again before his first entry to Australia 
So its time for celebration for me :clap2:


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Finally my thing is resolved.... The CO replied today and told that he is aware that we are married and the condition implies that my husband should not marry again before his first entry to Australia
> So its time for celebration for me :clap2:


Lol 

Good for you. Poor hubby


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Finally my thing is resolved.... The CO replied today and told that he is aware that we are married and the condition implies that my husband should not marry again before his first entry to Australia
> So its time for celebration for me :clap2:


why the condition is only for him? does that means that you have the freedom to marry again


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

deepuz said:


> why the condition is only for him? does that means that you have the freedom to marry again


Because he is the secondary applicant and She is the main applicant...The CO thinks that the secondary applicant cannot remarry and sponsor another woman to Australia on spousal visa..................

She is skilled enough to migrate, and she is free to remarry

bit far fetched but not impossible

Simple...


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

deepuz said:


> why the condition is only for him? does that means that you have the freedom to marry again


Because he is the secondary applicant and has been granted visa as he is married to me


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

findraj said:


> Because he is the secondary applicant and She is the main applicant...The CO thinks that the secondary applicant cannot remarry and sponsor another woman to Australia on spousal visa..................
> 
> She is skilled enough to migrate, and she is free to remarry
> 
> ...


He he he.... CO was favoring me


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Because he is the secondary applicant and has been granted visa as he is married to me


lol...
so when r u planning to fly?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Because he is the secondary applicant and has been granted visa as he is married to me


Neha - remember, the condition just applies till he enter Oz.. & that is where real danger begins ;-p

just kidding


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Finally my thing is resolved.... The CO replied today and told that he is aware that we are married and the condition implies that my husband should not marry again before his first entry to Australia
> So its time for celebration for me :clap2:


Very happy for you! And yes - you should be happy for the condition too! Congratulations and all the best in your next steps.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Neha - remember, the condition just applies till he enter Oz.. & that is where real danger begins ;-p
> 
> just kidding


Right Lol


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> Hey bro, I've noticed this same post of yours on most visited/commented threads on this forum.. You've sent 3 emails already, I think that's more than enough. You don't want to irritate your CO, DIAC or members of this forum by bugging them frequently do you? Just chill man, wait patiently.. eace:


Hello
I would say chill its probably a system issue that doesnt reflect.
My husband asked the CO Team 7 Adelaide the same and after 3 emails she said its received and its just the system not reflecting that. I also noticed from the CO signature that she is only available on certain days hence maybe not the quick response to her emails.
I think if they need more documents they will say something.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> He he he.... CO was favoring me


By favoring you, he is doing unjustice to your other half


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

tenten said:


> Very happy for you! And yes - you should be happy for the condition too! Congratulations and all the best in your next steps.


Thanks a lot tenten and ya I've been teasing my husband a lot after getting the mail from the CO


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> By favoring you, he is doing unjustice to your other half


Well he is enjoying by knowing that his grant is safe and no complications are there


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> By favoring you, he is doing unjustice to your other half


No No No just preventing unwanted divorces and remarriages and applications for spousal visa


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

findraj said:


> No No No just preventing unwanted divorces and remarriages and applications for spousal visa


True


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

for all those waiting for grants and CO allocation, there are national holidays in Australia on coming friday (29 Mar) and Monday ( 1 Apr) ...... 
so its a long weekend and possibly many will go on a vacation or extended leaves.... so please calm and be patient....


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

Guys, i called DIAC this morning to know the status of our medical. To give you background on my application; I applied last dec 18, got allocated CO on feb 28, submitted all additional documents requested by CO last mar 18. Going back to my phone call to DIAC, according to the officer I spoke, she is not my CO. She insisted to take the call and asked my what are my concerns. So told her, I wanted to know the status of my medical. She said, my 3 kids and my wife are already finalized from Global Health, but mine and my eldest daughter (yes, i have 4 kids) is still pending from GH. My question is, is that possible that our medicals are partially finalized considering we only have 1 application? How much more would it take for the rest to be finalized? Please share your knowledge or experience. Thank you in advance.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Guys, i called DIAC this morning to know the status of our medical. To give you background on my application; I applied last dec 18, got allocated CO on feb 28, submitted all additional documents requested by CO last mar 18. Going back to my phone call to DIAC, according to the officer I spoke, she is not my CO. She insisted to take the call and asked my what are my concerns. So told her, I wanted to know the status of my medical. She said, my 3 kids and my wife are already finalized from Global Health, but mine and my eldest daughter (yes, i have 4 kids) is still pending from GH. My question is, is that possible that our medicals are partially finalized considering we only have 1 application? How much more would it take for the rest to be finalized? Please share your knowledge or experience. Thank you in advance.


I understand your case completely, and it seems your case is finalised besides the medical of your eldest daughter. However depending on her health concerns CO may ask you to sign some undertaking or advise to take medication in case of TB or tell you to re do the medicals for her only.

I request you to be patient as theres no other option besides it. Any issues with her health?

Raj


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

findraj said:


> I understand your case completely, and it seems your case is finalised besides the medical of your eldest daughter. However depending on her health concerns CO may ask you to sign some undertaking or advise to take medication in case of TB or tell you to re do the medicals for her only.
> 
> I request you to be patient as theres no other option besides it. Any issues with her health?
> 
> Raj


Hi Raj, 


Thank you so much for your time sharing your knowledge. Actually, my medical and her's are still pending. I had a history of TB long time back, 8-10 yrs back, my x-ray is clear. My 1st born doesn't have any serious medical history, but she wears eye glasses. Any thoughts? What are undertakings?


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

Overall a quiet start for the week? hardly any new CO allocations and grants.

Is 4th Feb still the latest date for CO allocation?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> Overall a quiet start for the week? hardly any new CO allocations and grants.
> 
> Is 4th Feb still the latest date for CO allocation?


The week's started gung ho dude. Already some grants reported. Latest I think I saw a 6th Feb applicant has got grant.


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> The week's started gung ho dude. Already some grants reported. Latest I think I saw a 6th Feb applicant has got grant.


I think that was last week. I saw that too. No update on that date this week


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> The week's started gung ho dude. Already some grants reported. Latest I think I saw a 6th Feb applicant has got grant.


hi,

How long has it been since u uploaded the meds?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz Ksheshkumar on the grant! ...and Good Luck to everyone waiting grants...All the best!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your time sharing your knowledge. Actually, my medical and her's are still pending. I had a history of TB long time back, 8-10 yrs back, my x-ray is clear. My 1st born doesn't have any serious medical history, but she wears eye glasses. Any thoughts? What are undertakings?


Glasses will not impact her medicals...at all...dont worry on that part..

For you, they 'might' need more xrays and all..

I dont know about undertakings much sorry


----------



## aussimmi (Dec 31, 2012)

Guys, I just received an email from my CO. Previously she had asked for evidence of overseas work experience. I sent in the documents and also informed her that we are having our medical exams done on the 1st of April. She replied back stating that I should not go for meds at this time since they have not been requested. I think that she will probably request them once the security checks are completed. anyone else in the same boat as me?? It seems as if I will have to wait the long security clearance before hearing some good news


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

nercromaniac85 said:


> hi,
> 
> How long has it been since u uploaded the meds?


I had to go through the paper based meds. Sent by courier on 29 Jan. Recd. at GH on 1st Feb.


----------



## lcristobal (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I heard form my CO the 18th of March, and was requested form 80. I sent the form the 21 st of March. 

If everything goes as expected, does anyone has an idea how long it usually takes to get the grant? 

Thank you


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

lcristobal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I heard form my CO the 18th of March, and was requested form 80. I sent the form the 21 st of March.
> 
> ...


I believe if your CO has:
1. Already read your reply containing the requested DOCS
2. Is fully satisfied with all the proofs you have provided
3. Your MEDICAL is not referred
4. Does not see a need for further verification of your work experience/character
Then, I believe he/she can immediately release you with the GRANT.
I can see no point in prolonging your agony.

Cheers!


----------



## lcristobal (Jan 16, 2013)

lightningmcqueen said:


> I believe if your CO has:
> 1. Already read your reply containing the requested DOCS
> 2. Is fully satisfied with all the proofs you have provided
> 3. Your MEDICAL is not referred
> ...


Thank you! 
I hope you're right!!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Called CO today.
Didn't go for Skype. Opted for Rynga instead, wired through its iOS app.
Got 120 days of free calling to any Australian landline number in EUR 10.00 (EUR 0.70 as tax)

@Everybody --> Check it out at Rynga | For the cheapest international calls


----------



## Punjab (Feb 13, 2013)

Here is my story,

applied on 21 jan 190 visa
email from CO on 8th feb, request for Medical and form 80. form 80 submitted on 9th feb (me and my wife), medical 11 feb
email to CO on feb 21 regarding medical status 
email from CO on 26 feb stating "medicals are finalized and application is undergoing verifications checks " 
email to CO on 11th march, for status
email from CO 26th march, "application is undergoing verifications checks "

please guide on what are "verifications checks" and i will take how much time for visa finalization. 

i checked with my (3) previous employees regarding job verification, as per all of them no phone call from Australian representative so far

people applied on 28th feb got their grant. i don't know what is going on with me :boxing:


----------



## hbsam01 (Sep 27, 2012)

Contacted DIAC tonight. We have been assigned a CO Brisbane Team 31. However we're told that they are "astronomically" busy and should expect to wait another few weeks before we are contacted! Oh we'll at least we know there has been some movement and the wait continues!! Any one any experience of Brisbane Team 31? EOI Submitted 1/12/12; Invited 07/12/13; Applied 189 20/01/13; PCC 17/01/13 & 29/01/13; Meds 31/01/13; CO 26/03/13; Visa ??

EOI Submitted 1/12/12; Invited 07/12/13; Applied 189 20/01/13; PCC 17/01/13 & 29/01/13; Meds 31/01/13; CO ?; Visa ??


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Called CO today.
> Didn't go for Skype. Opted for Rynga instead, wired through its iOS app.
> Got 120 days of free calling to any Australian landline number in EUR 10.00 (EUR 0.70 as tax)
> 
> @Everybody --> Check it out at Rynga | For the cheapest international calls


And what news can you share from the CO?


----------



## lcristobal (Jan 16, 2013)

lcristobal said:


> Thank you!
> I hope you're right!!


I have just received the grant!! I am so happy and relieved..:
It looks like it has been ages since we started the process.

Thank you all for your help and support and I wish you the best of luck!!
lane:


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

lcristobal said:


> I have just received the grant!! I am so happy and relieved..:
> It looks like it has been ages since we started the process.
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support and I wish you the best of luck!!
> lane:


Congrats


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

lcristobal said:


> I have just received the grant!! I am so happy and relieved..:
> It looks like it has been ages since we started the process.
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support and I wish you the best of luck!!
> lane:


Congratulations!! All the best!


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Since a week I'm trying to get an appointment for my medical checks in Melbourne, but they always say there are no dates available. Online and on the phone. They just say try again later.

Anyone having the same problem?


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

lcristobal said:


> I have just received the grant!! I am so happy and relieved..:
> It looks like it has been ages since we started the process.
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support and I wish you the best of luck!!
> lane:


Congrats and all the best forr your next moves


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Called CO today.
> Didn't go for Skype. Opted for Rynga instead, wired through its iOS app.
> Got 120 days of free calling to any Australian landline number in EUR 10.00 (EUR 0.70 as tax)
> 
> @Everybody --> Check it out at Rynga | For the cheapest international calls


We would be most interested in what's the reply of your CO, instead you are advertising for Rynga..


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

lcristobal said:


> I have just received the grant!! I am so happy and relieved..:
> It looks like it has been ages since we started the process.
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support and I wish you the best of luck!!
> lane:


Congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> I had to go through the paper based meds. Sent by courier on 29 Jan. Recd. at GH on 1st Feb.


Oh alright. the health evidence turned to received state yesterday. So i hope the CO will review them soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

lcristobal said:


> I have just received the grant!! I am so happy and relieved..:
> It looks like it has been ages since we started the process.
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support and I wish you the best of luck!!
> lane:


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> We would be most interested in what's the reply of your CO, instead you are advertising for Rynga..


Quite a healthy conversation it was. About 15-20 minutes I guess that I chatted with CO. Called directly. No waiting period.

Decided to call only after seeing member Neha's spouse' grant letter coming in with a condition on relationship. Ours is a similar case. 2 years of marriage and not too much of substantial joint holdings anywhere. Also no name of spouse in passport. So we had provided marriage certificate only. Not that the condition would affect us as such but I wanted to be assured, no spots of doubt remain in the CO's head.

He was quick to express his requirement, some proof to explain the continuity of relationship. He heard my reason of the lack of substantial joint holdings. Gave him a few examples of what I can provide. He okayed evidence of joint travel having completed since marriage.

So now some more evidences of relationship at CO's desk. Plus my 28 day response deadline ends on April 02, the day he would resume office. So hoping to get a grant next week.


----------



## neovin (Feb 2, 2010)

joluwarrior said:


> Quite a healthy conversation it was. About 15-20 minutes I guess that I chatted with CO. Called directly. No waiting period.
> 
> Decided to call only after seeing member Neha's spouse' grant letter coming in with a condition on relationship. Ours is a similar case. 2 years of marriage and not too much of substantial joint holdings anywhere. Also no name of spouse in passport. So we had provided marriage certificate only. Not that the condition would affect us as such but I wanted to be assured, no spots of doubt remain in the CO's head.
> 
> ...


Mine is a similar situation. I have only the marriage certificate to prove spousal relationship. What other proof did you submit besides marriage certificate? You mentioned joint travel and joint holdings. Can you please elaborate? It will be much appreciated.


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

Finally the long wait has paid off and i got my grant today..........again i am a silent watcher of the forum activities---

My journey started way back on 2010 nov when i appeared for IELTS and enrolled for migration with a consultant.

IELTS was the toughest part of my journey as i took no of attempts and 1 yr to finally got the dream score

my acs was submitted in feb and got the clearance in march 2011 itself.though getting the references from indian employers and seniors was again a daunting task.......somehow managed that as well with the grace of almighty...

In Between i had also planned a bit for regional sponsership of NT when i was not able to crack the ielts and had accumlated the requried fund ets and was about to go but SA opened its door so i left NT behind and applied for SA....well the delay by consultant lead to fullfillment of requirement and my application was refused

again when NSW opened its door for software engineers in oct again applied but in the mean time i got my success in ielts so i had to again mail them to stop my application and again the fee as you all know went into drains...

Finally after submitting the EOI with 65 points in dec 2011 got invite on 7 jan 


applied on 19 jan
CO on 8 march -request for PCC and medicals
submitted them on 11 march 2011 and were uploaded i guess within 1 week by medicare
2 weeks passed without any activity was about to call diac for status of my case
got call from my previous employer that diac verified with them my roles no of working hours etc etc..

the fear too over me and i thought its better to inform my current employer as well as verification was going on,i had not informed them before...
so informed them as well........but their response was positive...i was fearing uselessly

finally today morning saw the golded mail...........and the hardwork and wait gain paid off.

this forum also helped me to understand a no of things about the process though i had consultant and i only switched here after lodging my application ,still i learned a bit.......


so party time now for me...


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Quite a healthy conversation it was. About 15-20 minutes I guess that I chatted with CO. Called directly. No waiting period.
> 
> Decided to call only after seeing member Neha's spouse' grant letter coming in with a condition on relationship. Ours is a similar case. 2 years of marriage and not too much of substantial joint holdings anywhere. Also no name of spouse in passport. So we had provided marriage certificate only. Not that the condition would affect us as such but I wanted to be assured, no spots of doubt remain in the CO's head.
> 
> ...


Didn't he ask for additional docs earlier? I mean you had to contact him and explain your situtation after seeing the experience of one of the members. If he was not satisfied with the proof submitted by you, he should have asked for more documents from you.
Anyway, now since he is convinced, you should receive your grant soon.
BTW, why is that he's waiting for 28 days to expire, before giving you the grant?


----------



## prmadhav (Oct 17, 2011)

vijay_239939 said:


> Finally the long wait has paid off and i got my grant today..........again i am a silent watcher of the forum activities---
> 
> My journey started way back on 2010 nov when i appeared for IELTS and enrolled for migration with a consultant.
> 
> ...


Congrats vijay !!!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

neovin said:


> Mine is a similar situation. I have only the marriage certificate to prove spousal relationship. What other proof did you submit besides marriage certificate? You mentioned joint travel and joint holdings. Can you please elaborate? It will be much appreciated.


I provided the following.

1. Details of an a/c on my spouse' name, where I am the nominee.
2. About 7-8 tickets, when we had traveled together since marriage.
3. A couple of wedding photographs.

I am also attaching the list of possible evidences of relationship, that I had recd. from my CO.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Didn't he ask for additional docs earlier? I mean you had to contact him and explain your situtation after seeing the experience of one of the members. If he was not satisfied with the proof submitted by you, he should have asked for more documents from you.
> Anyway, now since he is convinced, you should receive your grant soon.
> BTW, why is that he's waiting for 28 days to expire, before giving you the grant?


No. The call was not in my agenda actually.
CO had asked for evidence of relationship as soon as he got my application. But he didn't mention anything about specific evidence about continuity of relationship. So I just forwarded marriage certificate again, thinking he might be having problems viewing it online.

CO acknowledged receipt but asked if marriage certificate was the only evidence I would be giving. I replied yes. No further reply from him. Meanwhile, another member got grant from him and then Neha's case came up.

Once the CO requests any doc from you, you would get a 28 day duration to respond to the request, starting from the date of his correspondence. If you don't respond within 28 days or if your response is unsatisfactory or incomplete, then after the timeframe they would take a decision based on available information.

So taking all this into consideration, I decided to call him.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Experts,

Need your bit of advice upon one of my query please.

I lodged my Application on 31st Jan, 2013 and in that application i claimed my Overseas experience from *June 2006 till March, 2012*...During the said period, i served in *(Rawalpindi City)* till 31 January, 2013...But on 1st Feb, 2013, i have been posted at new Duty Station *(Lahore City)*...
Do i need to intimate about this change of my (Job place Station) to my CO by describing the situation in a simple email format…? 
*OR* 
I need to fill & upload/send Form 1022 (Notification in changes in Circumstances) by email...?

Looking for the best opinions,

Regards,


----------



## neovin (Feb 2, 2010)

joluwarrior said:


> I provided the following.
> 
> 1. Details of an a/c on my spouse' name, where I am the nominee.
> 2. About 7-8 tickets, when we had traveled together since marriage.
> ...


Thanks. I will be uploading/emailing my docs to the CO on the coming Tuesday. Hopefully my grant is not far


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

prmadhav said:


> Congrats vijay !!!



thanks!!


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

Here is the update from my side.

My CO finally replied on Thursday, I had claimed for work experience for more than 5 years, but 1st 3 yrs was as an accountant and the last 2 yrs as Finance Manager under which Anzsco I have applied, but she said that my work experience as Accountant is actually as an accountant clerk and therefore not related to my anzsco and so I have claimed more points than I should have.

In short she has told me to withdraw the application and re-submit with 60 points instead of 65.

Now here is the crux, I can apply only through 190 as my occupation is only in the 2nd list and at this time all states have closed applications for the Finance Manager, can you believe my luck?

So not only I have to start the whole process again but I have to wait till July and this really sucks.

Anyway just wanted to send an update and also wanted to ask if anyone can help me, has anyone really received the refund? Do you really get it? My agent said he has not seen a refund in his 13yrs, so I am a bit worried. If anyone has actually received it, please do let me know, also the time it took and everything.

I just wanted to thank all forum members for supporting us here, it really does help in the waiting period to go through this forum as it boosts confidence and gives hope.

Goodluck to all.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here is the update from my side.
> 
> ...


Did your SS approval letter arrive? Or was it approved? because then you dont need to wait till July..


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

findraj said:


> Did your SS approval letter arrive? Or was it approved? because then you dont need to wait till July..


I got SA SS approval in Dec 2012, do you think I can still use the same approval, because my agent says that we have to start from scratch as we already applied once after the approval.

Please do help me, if this is possible it will make a lot of difference.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> I got SA SS approval in Dec 2012, do you think I can still use the same approval, because my agent says that we have to start from scratch as we already applied once after the approval.
> 
> Please do help me, if this is possible it will make a lot of difference.


umm....ofcourse you can use it man, unless your state says it expires after a certain date... in which case you are trolled..

You dont have to give IELTS or undergo skill assessment again right then how come sponsorship you have to do again..

Go and apply EOI immediately you will get invite in next round and then you can apply again...

Do take others advice as well dont waste money unnecessary..

Your agent is a troll, fire him


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

findraj said:


> umm....ofcourse you can use it man, unless your state says it expires after a certain date... in which case you are trolled..
> 
> You dont have to give IELTS or undergo skill assessment again right then how come sponsorship you have to do again..
> 
> ...


Yes I have told my agent that I will be writing to SA and check with them before accepting defeat and waiting till July and of course he said its a waste of time. But I insisted as its better to ask and get a reply from them than make assumptions and waste a lot of time.

Will let you know how it goes.

Thanks again for keeping the hope alive.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Yes I have told my agent that I will be writing to SA and check with them before accepting defeat and waiting till July and of course he said its a waste of time. But I insisted as its better to ask and get a reply from them than make assumptions and waste a lot of time.
> 
> Will let you know how it goes.
> 
> Thanks again for keeping the hope alive.


Your agent is MARA registered? 

Dont worry man, isnt there a direct contact numberfor SA SS?


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sunny27,

Have you attached assessment of employment ?


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey Raj and Kum73,

This forum is really all we can hope for. My agent is MARA registered yes but he immediately chose to take the CO's advice and told me that we should withdraw and get the refund and than re-apply. He did not suggest any options.

But from another link in the forum I got the idea that actually we do not get refunds so easily and than I started thinking.

As my agent has still not sent the withdrawal letter, I have decided to give more proof to the CO to prove my work as an accountant rather than withdraw my application.

Kum73 I do have the employment assessment letter but it says that the previous 3 yrs work is not under Finance Manager, thats all, it does not say that it is not under accountant or anything about it.

I just want to thank this forum immensely because after getting feed backs from you all, my mind starts working and I dont accept anything blindly.

I am going to try one more time and than see where it takes me.

Please do give me good wishes because I certainly need them now.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Kart said:


> T2 Adelaide,CO initials RL, Applied on Jan 23rd.
> 
> What is "routine processing" means ?


Hi Kart..

I m having the same CO with adelaide team 2...

Any updates from your side...


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Kart..
> 
> I m having the same CO with adelaide team 2...
> 
> Any updates from your side...




Hi kart,

Same team even i have .. my medicals got referred on 17Jan from CO and till now no updates

Waiting


----------



## Kart (Jul 2, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Kart..
> 
> I m having the same CO with adelaide team 2...
> 
> Any updates from your side...



Hi anadnlitesh/sarank,

No updates yet. As my CO given a timeline of 6 weeks in the mail let me give them 2-3 more weeks time to send out the grant


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone with Team 4 Adelaide?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

one month completed now since CO is assigned for my application..... Brisbane T34 what are you upto????


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

deepuz said:


> one month completed now since CO is assigned for my application..... Brisbane T34 what are you upto????


CO initials please


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> CO initials please


AA, we have the same CO Abdul..


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

*The Golden Email Finally !!!*

Hi Guys,

Finally I'm really elated & super excited to share this news with you that I received my Golden Grant Email today morning. GSM Team 4 Adeliede has finally given me a reason to smile    

This has been much awaited and every day that has passed was full of anxiety & eagerness to know what's next... I pray for all you guys eagerly awaiting your Grant & I'm sure your day isn't very far... Patience is the key Guys...

Last but not the least I will like to thank each and every member on this Forum who has helped me in some way or the other.. This wasn't possible without your help guys !! I owe to you and this forum for the success I've got today..

Good luck everyone !! I pray for all of you.. See you soon in somepart of Australia !!
eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

aussiehunter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I'm really elated & super excited to share this news with you that I received my Golden Grant Email today morning. GSM Team 4 Adeliede has finally given me a reason to smile
> 
> ...


Congrats for the grant and all the best for your next moves.


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

aussiehunter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I'm really elated & super excited to share this news with you that I received my Golden Grant Email today morning. GSM Team 4 Adeliede has finally given me a reason to smile
> 
> ...


Congrats to u!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Was, nt TODAY a Holiday for CO's OR Not really in Auatralia...?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

aussiehunter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I'm really elated & super excited to share this news with you that I received my Golden Grant Email today morning. GSM Team 4 Adeliede has finally given me a reason to smile
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!
:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

aussiehunter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I'm really elated & super excited to share this news with you that I received my Golden Grant Email today morning. GSM Team 4 Adeliede has finally given me a reason to smile
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz Ausiehunter and everyone who got grants! All the best for everyone waiting....It's just around the corner


----------



## haq82 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Any one received such email from CO ?*

My Co emailed me : "Thankyou for the email; your file has been updated with the relevant information" 

Any comments?


----------



## prmadhav (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi, 

I am still awaiting CO to be allocated and I have applied on Jan 24th. I have submitted all documents , except for Medicals.

My wife is carrying and the expected due date is on May,8th. So should I wait after delivery to do the medicals ? 

I am trying to contact DIAC and get clarified.But I couldn't reach them in 00611300364613. 

Is there any other DIAC contact# or any mail ids? Please suggest. 

Thanks


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Any one with GSM Team 2?What are their timelines?
> 
> I got GSM team 2 CO Innitials MD.He contacted us on 22/3 He asked for overseas experience and PCC.We have uploaded all the requested documents on April 1.Waiting for grant/communication.


I hv got Team 2 Adelaid, but CO is JS. Was asked to submit PCC, which I sent y'day. Like you, I'm also awaiting further communication and possibly a Grant.

It's too early to expect the same; let's give them 7-10 days. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey 

tenten, Abudulazeez, Joluwarrior, Raj.....

any update from your COs.

Anybody else from Jan, awaiting Grant or CO allocation?


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Hey
> 
> tenten, Abudulazeez, Joluwarrior, Raj.....
> 
> ...


No buddy no email after last communication done on 6th march


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Hey
> 
> tenten, Abudulazeez, Joluwarrior, Raj.....
> 
> ...


am still in tick-tock mode 

Btw who is Raj, the 4th name ? Never seen anybody around with that name, except Findraj and he has already got the Grant.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

may be you can replace the Raj there with Deepuz.... am also in that tick-tock mode.......


----------



## hbsam01 (Sep 27, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Hey
> 
> tenten, Abudulazeez, Joluwarrior, Raj.....
> 
> ...


Still waiting. DIAC said we have a CO but heard nothing yet.

EOI Submitted 1/12/12; Invited 07/12/13; Applied 189 20/01/13; PCC 17/01/13 & 29/01/13; Meds 31/01/13; CO 26/03/13 (contacted DIAC to gain this info); contacted by CO ?; Visa ??


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> I hv got Team 2 Adelaid, but CO is JS. Was asked to submit PCC, which I sent y'day. Like you, I'm also awaiting further communication and possibly a Grant.
> 
> It's too early to expect the same; let's give them 7-10 days.
> 
> Best of luck!


Hey Guys...

I am waiting with u guys... with Team 2 but the CO Initials are RL................


She asked only for my Experience letters, Salary Slips and form 80 for primary & Secondary applicant ..

I have submitted all the documents on 25th of March and waiting after that........


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

anandlitesh said:


> Hey Guys...
> 
> I am waiting with u guys... with Team 2 but the CO Initials are RL................
> 
> ...


My Co is also LS team 2 .... I have sent the requested documents on 14th feb.... still no communication from my CO


----------



## Furan (Mar 23, 2013)

deepuz said:


> AA, we have the same CO Abdul..


*I have CO AM Brisbane Team 34. 
Still waiting.(( 
Since 2 of MArch undergoing routine processing


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hey Guys...
> 
> I am waiting with u guys... with Team 2 but the CO Initials are RL................
> 
> ...


hi,

Please calrify..
One need to fill 'form80' for main and dependent applicant 
or
only one form From main applicant ?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

team34 lags behind.... :violin::violin:


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> hi,
> 
> you need to fill 'form80' for main and dependent applicant or only one form from mail applicant ?


you need to fill for both main and secondary applicant... ( basically for all the applicants above 18 years of age)..:boxing:


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrats to everyone who got the grants today! good luck for the future! Cheers!


----------



## smahesh202 (Jan 27, 2013)

*New joiner*

Hi All,

Glad to join this group today. Just now finished uploading all my documents, except Australian police clearance. Anyone here have experience of dealing with AFP from overseas ? E-mailed required documents to AFP. But didn't get any acknowledgement. I am also concerned that they would be sending the letter by post. Do they provide any tracking number to track the delivery status online once it is dispatched(like indian passport office) ?

With regards,
mahesh


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

smahesh202 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to join this group today. Just now finished uploading all my documents, except Australian police clearance. Anyone here have experience of dealing with AFP from overseas ? E-mailed required documents to AFP. But didn't get any acknowledgement. I am also concerned that they would be sending the letter by post. Do they provide any tracking number to track the delivery status online once it is dispatched(like indian passport office) ?
> 
> ...


You have to send them proof of 100 points like ur passport, drivers licence and identity card, etc. They don't give u any tracking no., but usually it won't take too much time. I got mine in just three weeks including postal timings.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> My Co is also LS team 2 .... I have sent the requested documents on 14th feb.... still no communication from my CO


14th feb means long overdue! Whether your meds are referred or have you called the CO to check the status?


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> am still in tick-tock mode
> 
> Btw who is Raj, the 4th name ? Never seen anybody around with that name, except Findraj and he has already got the Grant.


He is from Sandton, SA. I hv seen him a few times on this forum.

There haven't been many grants for last few days, especially this week. Hope weekend ends this drought and brings some smile to forum members who have been waiting intently all along.
Cheers guys, you may be the next luckier one!


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> 14th feb means long overdue! Whether your meds are referred or have you called the CO to check the status?


I called up DIAC they said our med looks fine... My agent has mailed the CO two weeks back... but no response yet....


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> hi,
> 
> Please calrify..
> One need to fill 'form80' for main and dependent applicant
> ...


For both...


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> hi,
> 
> Please calrify..
> One need to fill 'form80' for main and dependent applicant
> ...


For all applicants (Primary and Secondary) 16 years and above - for Form 80 and PCC.


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> am still in tick-tock mode
> 
> Btw who is Raj, the 4th name ? Never seen anybody around with that name, except Findraj and he has already got the Grant.


I think he is referring to raaj from Sandton, SA. I remember that guy cause I used to refer to him in CO allocation. He applied a day before me. Never heard from him for quite a while now.


----------



## smahesh202 (Jan 27, 2013)

mandanapu said:


> You have to send them proof of 100 points like ur passport, drivers licence and identity card, etc. They don't give u any tracking no., but usually it won't take too much time. I got mine in just three weeks including postal timings.


Hi mandanapu,

Thanks for the response. Do remember if it is a registered/ordinary post or private courier ?

With regards,
mahesh


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

smahesh202 said:


> Hi mandanapu,
> 
> Thanks for the response. Do remember if it is a registered/ordinary post or private courier ?
> 
> ...


Aus Post mahesh


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

smahesh202 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to join this group today. Just now finished uploading all my documents, except Australian police clearance. Anyone here have experience of dealing with AFP from overseas ? E-mailed required documents to AFP. But didn't get any acknowledgement. I am also concerned that they would be sending the letter by post. Do they provide any tracking number to track the delivery status online once it is dispatched(like indian passport office) ?
> 
> ...


Welcome.

Well I also applied for AFP from India but my experience was not upto the expectation. I applied on 29th dec.. send them reminder on 22nd Jan, got the completion email on 23rd Jan stating that certificate wud be sent by post. After that I kept waiting and called them on 11th feb and requested to send another copy.. but again.. failed to reach me. 

Finally, I called them again and gave them my friends address in Sydney. It reached there with in a week. He emailed me scan copy and finally got the PCC on 27th Feb. :boxing:

I also got the post on 25th march which they sent on 11th feb.. but never received the first post of 23rd Jan.

Sorry for the long story but that's the worst experience. I thought it to be the cake walk but at one time it really scared me..

cut-short if you fail to get the post, call them and ask them to send it to some AU address.

All the best.


----------



## smahesh202 (Jan 27, 2013)

thumbsup said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Well I also applied for AFP from India but my experience was not upto the expectation. I applied on 29th dec.. send them reminder on 22nd Jan, got the completion email on 23rd Jan stating that certificate wud be sent by post. After that I kept waiting and called them on 11th feb and requested to send another copy.. but again.. failed to reach me.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the detailed response. Its very helpful. Will do the same if there is a delay.

With regards,
mahesh.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> I called up DIAC they said our med looks fine... My agent has mailed the CO two weeks back... but no response yet....


Hi Shabana.....Was wondering what happened to your case...It could be that the CO is on leave. I think it's time for you to call the CO directly. I am sure, you will hear something soon!

Good Luck!


----------



## kalpsjuly18 (Aug 27, 2012)

*At last!!!!*

Gorgeous news to start my day!!! Got my grant... Am short of words now!!!! Anxious year comes to an end and a new horizon is just round the corner!!! Thanks all for your wonderful updates and messages... I would also jump in to provide any help at any time now on...  

:clap2:

And keep disturbing a few folks regarding the immigration lane:

Consultant delivered their promise in getting things done  Kudos to them as well...

Here goes the history

ICT BA
Visa - 189
ACS result - Aug 24
IELTS - 6.5
EOI sub - Sep 14
Invite - Nov 14
PCC - Dec 3rd
DIAC sub/ack - Jan 9th
CO Allocated - 06 Mar
Medicals - 12 Mar
Grant - 04 Apr


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

kalpsjuly18 said:


> Gorgeous news to start my day!!! Got my grant... Am short of words now!!!! Anxious year comes to an end and a new horizon is just round the corner!!! Thanks all for your wonderful updates and messages... I would also jump in to provide any help at any time now on...
> 
> :clap2:
> 
> ...


Congrats mate :clap2: :clap2:
Enjoy the feeling and all the best for your move


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> For all applicants (Primary and Secondary) 16 years and above - for Form 80 and PCC.


PCC is mandatory for 16 and above - but Form 80 is not mandatory untill CO requests it - but its highly suggested that you fill it and upload it - saves quite a lot of time if you have all the documents in there before CO checks them!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kalpsjuly18 said:


> Gorgeous news to start my day!!! Got my grant... Am short of words now!!!! Anxious year comes to an end and a new horizon is just round the corner!!! Thanks all for your wonderful updates and messages... I would also jump in to provide any help at any time now on...
> 
> :clap2:
> 
> ...


Congrats - kalpsjuly18!
:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
Time to lane:


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

superm said:


> PCC is mandatory for 16 and above - but Form 80 is not mandatory untill CO requests it - but its highly suggested that you fill it and upload it - saves quite a lot of time if you have all the documents in there before CO checks them!


Thanks superm. This was in reply to a query from a forum member asking if they will have to fill Form 80 from the main applicant only, or from both applicants. I think their CO asked for it.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

kalpsjuly18 said:


> Gorgeous news to start my day!!! Got my grant... Am short of words now!!!! Anxious year comes to an end and a new horizon is just round the corner!!! Thanks all for your wonderful updates and messages... I would also jump in to provide any help at any time now on...
> 
> :clap2:
> 
> ...


Congrats ...... Have a blast


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

Hurray!!!

I got my grant today 

Time for pretty big party....

Good luck to every one !!!!

Regards, Antony


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

antonyvkj said:


> Hurray!!!
> 
> I got my grant today
> 
> ...


Congratulations !! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

antonyvkj said:


> Hurray!!!
> 
> I got my grant today
> 
> ...



Congratulations. lets celebrate :spit: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

antonyvkj said:


> Hurray!!!
> 
> I got my grant today
> 
> ...


Congrats mate! Goodluck! :clap2:


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Today I got golden mail.. Read it umpteen times and still can't believe it..
Yes, its the GRANT... Although, I never knew when CO was assigned and directly got GRANT..

I would really like to thank people who developed ExpatForum and especially all expats who are sharing their thoughts, knowledge and experience.. Collaboratively with all help I sailed through..

NSW Applied - 12th Nov, 12
NSW SS - 7th Mar, 13
VISA Lodged - 10th March, 13
GRANT - 4th April, 13


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Today I got golden mail.. Read it umpteen times and still can't believe it..
> Yes, its the GRANT... Although, I never knew when CO was assigned and directly got GRANT..
> 
> I would really like to thank people who developed ExpatForum and especially all expats who are sharing their thoughts, knowledge and experience.. Collaboratively with all help I sailed through..
> ...


Congratulations brahmgupta  :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

Time to Celebrate :spit: :spit: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> Today I got golden mail.. Read it umpteen times and still can't believe it..
> Yes, its the GRANT... Although, I never knew when CO was assigned and directly got GRANT..
> 
> I would really like to thank people who developed ExpatForum and especially all expats who are sharing their thoughts, knowledge and experience.. Collaboratively with all help I sailed through..
> ...


wow, that was super fast. Got the GRANT in less than a month! Congrats mate!


----------



## smahesh202 (Jan 27, 2013)

superm said:


> PCC is mandatory for 16 and above - but Form 80 is not mandatory untill CO requests it - but its highly suggested that you fill it and upload it - saves quite a lot of time if you have all the documents in there before CO checks them!


Hi Superm,

Is there any other forms like form 80 that we can upload beforehand ?

With regards,
mahesh.


----------



## anilkiran.nittala (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys...Good news from my side....received Grant letter today.....all the best for awaiting PR aspirants....

IELTS:7.5(4th Aug 2012) |ANSZCO261112| ACS: 27th Sep/29th Oct|EOI 189(70): 13th Nov | Invite: 16th Nov | App/Ack: 20 Dec | PCC(IND): 21st Jan 2013 | Meds: 20th Feb|CO: 14th Feb | Grant: 04/04/2013


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

anilkiran.nittala said:


> Guys...Good news from my side....received Grant letter today.....all the best for awaiting PR aspirants....
> 
> IELTS:7.5(4th Aug 2012) |ANSZCO261112| ACS: 27th Sep/29th Oct|EOI 189(70): 13th Nov | Invite: 16th Nov | App/Ack: 20 Dec | PCC(IND): 21st Jan 2013 | Meds: 20th Feb|CO: 14th Feb | Grant: 04/04/2013



Congrats! Good luck with next steps!!!

What was your CO initials?

Varuni


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

anilkiran.nittala said:


> Guys...Good news from my side....received Grant letter today.....all the best for awaiting PR aspirants....
> 
> IELTS:7.5(4th Aug 2012) |ANSZCO261112| ACS: 27th Sep/29th Oct|EOI 189(70): 13th Nov | Invite: 16th Nov | App/Ack: 20 Dec | PCC(IND): 21st Jan 2013 | Meds: 20th Feb|CO: 14th Feb | Grant: 04/04/2013


Congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## anilkiran.nittala (Jan 24, 2013)

varuni said:


> Congrats! Good luck with next steps!!!
> 
> What was your CO initials?
> 
> Varuni


Brisbane Team 34, BH


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

anilkiran.nittala said:


> Guys...Good news from my side....received Grant letter today.....all the best for awaiting PR aspirants....
> 
> IELTS:7.5(4th Aug 2012) |ANSZCO261112| ACS: 27th Sep/29th Oct|EOI 189(70): 13th Nov | Invite: 16th Nov | App/Ack: 20 Dec | PCC(IND): 21st Jan 2013 | Meds: 20th Feb|CO: 14th Feb | Grant: 04/04/2013


Congratulations !!
Enjoy the moment


----------



## kalpsjuly18 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks all for your wishes  See you soon DOWN UNDER


----------



## lohit81 (Jan 18, 2013)

anilkiran.nittala said:


> Guys...Good news from my side....received Grant letter today.....all the best for awaiting PR aspirants....
> 
> IELTS:7.5(4th Aug 2012) |ANSZCO261112| ACS: 27th Sep/29th Oct|EOI 189(70): 13th Nov | Invite: 16th Nov | App/Ack: 20 Dec | PCC(IND): 21st Jan 2013 | Meds: 20th Feb|CO: 14th Feb | Grant: 04/04/2013


Congratulations Anil.......

Can you provide me some detail that why it took so much time for granting visa as CO was assigned to you in feb?

I've lodged my Visa (189) on 8th March and also attached all the required docs. By what time I should expect my CO?

Visa Type: 189 (261312) | Lodged on: 08-Mar-2013 | PCC-sent | Medical : done | CO: :ranger:


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

*CO Communication*

I got my CO allocated (T2, Adelaide, Initials MD) and he has requested for my Overseas work experience documents, PCC and medicals. The following is mentioned in one of the documents (Request for information.pdf).

In all email communications regarding this application the subject line should read:-
*GVP ID – XXXXXXXXXXX :: TRIM - BCC2013/XXXXXXXX– Client NAME (DOB-DD/MM/YYYY,M) – Client ID XXXXXXXXXXXXX – Case Officer NAMEXXXXX – Returned
Documents*

Is it a standard template? I am confused with the TRIM keyword in the above subject line guideline.

Any input is appreciated.

Varuni


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

anilkiran.nittala said:


> Guys...Good news from my side....received Grant letter today.....all the best for awaiting PR aspirants....
> 
> IELTS:7.5(4th Aug 2012) |ANSZCO261112| ACS: 27th Sep/29th Oct|EOI 189(70): 13th Nov | Invite: 16th Nov | App/Ack: 20 Dec | PCC(IND): 21st Jan 2013 | Meds: 20th Feb|CO: 14th Feb | Grant: 04/04/2013


Congratulations! Best wishes to you, Anilkiran! New beginning.

Mine is still awaiting for MOC to finalize. It's been more than 2 months from reference.


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

kalpsjuly18 said:


> Gorgeous news to start my day!!! Got my grant... Am short of words now!!!! Anxious year comes to an end and a new horizon is just round the corner!!! Thanks all for your wonderful updates and messages... I would also jump in to provide any help at any time now on...
> 
> :clap2:
> 
> ...


Congratulations, kalpsjuly18! Let be ready for a new road ahead.


----------



## smahesh202 (Jan 27, 2013)

Need a clarification. I could see in the forum members timeline 'Application lodged/Acknowledgment received'. Do we get acknowledgement by e-mail ? Because I have paid the fees but didn't receive any acknowledgement. My status changed to In progress and I was able to upload documents though. Can someone please throw some light on this ?

With regards,
mahesh.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

anilkiran.nittala said:


> Guys...Good news from my side....received Grant letter today.....all the best for awaiting PR aspirants....
> 
> IELTS:7.5(4th Aug 2012) |ANSZCO261112| ACS: 27th Sep/29th Oct|EOI 189(70): 13th Nov | Invite: 16th Nov | App/Ack: 20 Dec | PCC(IND): 21st Jan 2013 | Meds: 20th Feb|CO: 14th Feb | Grant: 04/04/2013


congrats Anil...... finally T34....hmm !!! enjoy


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

kalpsjuly18 said:


> Gorgeous news to start my day!!! Got my grant... Am short of words now!!!! Anxious year comes to an end and a new horizon is just round the corner!!! Thanks all for your wonderful updates and messages... I would also jump in to provide any help at any time now on...
> 
> :clap2:
> 
> ...


Congrats for the grant...


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Today I got golden mail.. Read it umpteen times and still can't believe it..
> Yes, its the GRANT... Although, I never knew when CO was assigned and directly got GRANT..
> 
> I would really like to thank people who developed ExpatForum and especially all expats who are sharing their thoughts, knowledge and experience.. Collaboratively with all help I sailed through..
> ...


Congrats brahmgupta for your grant.
Celebration Time!!


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

anilkiran.nittala said:


> Guys...Good news from my side....received Grant letter today.....all the best for awaiting PR aspirants....
> 
> IELTS:7.5(4th Aug 2012) |ANSZCO261112| ACS: 27th Sep/29th Oct|EOI 189(70): 13th Nov | Invite: 16th Nov | App/Ack: 20 Dec | PCC(IND): 21st Jan 2013 | Meds: 20th Feb|CO: 14th Feb | Grant: 04/04/2013


Congrats and all the best for your next moves!!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Today I got golden mail.. Read it umpteen times and still can't believe it..
> Yes, its the GRANT... Although, I never knew when CO was assigned and directly got GRANT..
> 
> I would really like to thank people who developed ExpatForum and especially all expats who are sharing their thoughts, knowledge and experience.. Collaboratively with all help I sailed through..
> ...


Congratulations mate !!!
That's a healthy timeline for an SC 190 applicant.
I wonder what's holding up for member deepuz.


----------



## dickjohn29 (Mar 1, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> Today I got golden mail.. Read it umpteen times and still can't believe it..
> Yes, its the GRANT... Although, I never knew when CO was assigned and directly got GRANT..
> s.
> I would really like to thank people who developed ExpatForum and especially all expats who are sharing their thoughts, knowledge and experience.. Collaboratively with all help I sailed through..
> ...


Grant in less than a month , without CO allocation !!! Congrats ! Did you upload all the documents,proofs, meds, pcc, form 80 etc . at the time of lodging itself ? Maybe since your case straightforward , you got it right away .
Whats the secret ? :heh:

Guys, Does this mean that someone is checking the documents in the background ? Even if no CO is allocated ?


----------



## dickjohn29 (Mar 1, 2013)

smahesh202 said:


> Need a clarification. I could see in the forum members timeline 'Application lodged/Acknowledgment received'. Do we get acknowledgement by e-mail ? Because I have paid the fees but didn't receive any acknowledgement. My status changed to In progress and I was able to upload documents though. Can someone please throw some light on this ?
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh.



Mahesh , I have the exact same question . I never got any formal letter via email or on my correspondence saying that DIAC acknowledges my application after making the payment.

Guys , Any idea on this ? 2 lost souls looking for guidance.... :angel:


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

dickjohn29 said:


> Grant in less than a month , without CO allocation !!! Congrats ! Did you upload all the documents,proofs, meds, pcc, form 80 etc . at the time of lodging itself ? Maybe since your case straightforward , you got it right away .
> Whats the secret ? :heh:
> 
> Guys, Does this mean that someone is checking the documents in the background ? Even if no CO is allocated ?


Lol. No behind the scenes stuff here.
He was a VIP applicant a.k.a. higher priority


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

dickjohn29 said:


> Mahesh , I have the exact same question . I never got any formal letter via email or on my correspondence saying that DIAC acknowledges my application after making the payment.
> 
> Guys , Any idea on this ? 2 lost souls looking for guidance.... :angel:


Yes. You will get acknowledgement by email. Even though u can check ur acknowledgement in evisa home page.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

dickjohn29 said:


> Mahesh , I have the exact same question . I never got any formal letter via email or on my correspondence saying that DIAC acknowledges my application after making the payment.
> 
> Guys , Any idea on this ? 2 lost souls looking for guidance.... :angel:


It normally comes when the amount is recd. by them. Can take a few days.
Keep an eye on your creditor for when the amount is disbursed. Sometimes huge amounts do take time.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

dickjohn29 said:


> Grant in less than a month , without CO allocation !!! Congrats ! Did you upload all the documents,proofs, meds, pcc, form 80 etc . at the time of lodging itself ? Maybe since your case straightforward , you got it right away .
> Whats the secret ? :heh:
> 
> Guys, Does this mean that someone is checking the documents in the background ? Even if no CO is allocated ?


HaHa... I think secret is that I have applied for 190 VISA...
And yes I have uploaded all documents upfront and got medicals done before CO asked for it.. Only I didn't upload form80 and form1221...


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

dickjohn29 said:


> Mahesh , I have the exact same question . I never got any formal letter via email or on my correspondence saying that DIAC acknowledges my application after making the payment.
> 
> Guys , Any idea on this ? 2 lost souls looking for guidance.... :angel:


Guys..no worries...I got ack after 25days. Applied on Feb 13th. Got grant yesterday. So leave it on its way. Lodging date is imp than acknowledlgment date.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Yup - some guys did not even get an acknowledgement like ever!


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello Experts,

I went for my Medicals today But i faced surprisingly very strange problem, which i want to bring into your kind intimations please...

I went for My Medical Examination in IOM, Pakistan on 04-04-2013, but there was some issue with the Online Australian Health System. The staff of IOM and finally even the Doctor, was not able to find any link on my Ehealth Page to either attach my Photo OR to upload the Medical results…They have asked me to contact my Case Officer to let him know of the problem, that I just discussed above. It is worth mentioning here, that Doctor was able to get my Ehealth account logged in, But he could not find any link towards attaching my Photo as well as uploading of investigated results.

What do you think, is the possible issue...Has anybody else also expereinced such kind of expereince while going for Medicals,

Looking for your opinions,

Kind Regards,


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

varuni said:


> I got my CO allocated (T2, Adelaide, Initials MD) and he has requested for my Overseas work experience documents, PCC and medicals. The following is mentioned in one of the documents (Request for information.pdf).
> 
> In all email communications regarding this application the subject line should read:-
> *GVP ID – XXXXXXXXXXX :: TRIM - BCC2013/XXXXXXXX– Client NAME (DOB-DD/MM/YYYY,M) – Client ID XXXXXXXXXXXXX – Case Officer NAMEXXXXX – Returned
> ...


the subject can include 

BCC2013/XXXXXXXX / TRN No - XXXXXXXXX / TEAM / CO NAME / YOUR NAME (DOB-DD/MM/YYYY)


According to DIAC:

Please ensure that you include the following information in the subject line of all emails to DIAC:

• The applicant’s full name and date of birth

• Case officer’s name

• File reference number


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

smahesh202 said:


> Need a clarification. I could see in the forum members timeline 'Application lodged/Acknowledgment received'. Do we get acknowledgement by e-mail ? Because I have paid the fees but didn't receive any acknowledgement. My status changed to In progress and I was able to upload documents though. Can someone please throw some light on this ?
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh.


Once you are able to upload the documents there is nothing to worry. Just upload your documents, you can view you payment receipt on the eVisa application.


----------



## Supersid228 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi guys, i hardly see any onshore 189 applicants applied in last week of jan 2012.


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Finally got the golden mail in the morning. Im so freaking happy and the wait has paid off. Just last night I mailed the CO asking whether she received the medicals and then BAAM in the morning i get the grant. 

Thanks to everyone in the forum, was a great source of information & inspiration. 

Good luck to everyone else waiting for their CO assignments and grants! Patience is virtue, not that I had much of it, but thats the bottomline.

Cheers everyone. Time for great party tonight!!!


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

nercromaniac85 said:


> the subject can include
> 
> BCC2013/XXXXXXXX / TRN No - XXXXXXXXX / TEAM / CO NAME / YOUR NAME (DOB-DD/MM/YYYY)
> 
> ...




Thanks. 

I understand the part of what all should be included in a subject line normally. 
However, was curious on the TRIM part and why they have asked me to indicate that in subject line.

So are you saying that the TRIM keyword is NOT a normal guideline and indicated in my communication alone?


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations mate !!!
> That's a healthy timeline for an SC 190 applicant.
> I wonder what's holding up for member deepuz.


I just called DIAC today atleast to know my medical results ...they said my CO has not done any progress to my application and im still in a processing queue... 
its over 2 months and 1 week since I applied and my CO not even looked at my application. 
I'm not gonna email him again, dont want to see the automated reply saying 
" Your application is currently in a queue". 

I'm going to call him....:boxing::boxing:


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

nercromaniac85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally got the golden mail in the morning. Im so freaking happy and the wait has paid off. Just last night I mailed the CO asking whether she received the medicals and then BAAM in the morning i get the grant.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

nercromaniac85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally got the golden mail in the morning. Im so freaking happy and the wait has paid off. Just last night I mailed the CO asking whether she received the medicals and then BAAM in the morning i get the grant.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate. 
All the best going ahead !!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## tani (Jan 20, 2013)

Supersid228 said:


> Hi guys, i hardly see any onshore 189 applicants applied in last week of jan 2012.


Hi sid,

I am an onshore applicant ...I applied for 189 on 26th Jan 2013( you wrote 2012 by mistake I think) ... how about u? When did you applied ?


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

tani said:


> Hi sid,
> 
> I am an onshore applicant ...I applied for 189 on 26th Jan 2013( you wrote 2012 by mistake I think) ... how about u? When did you applied ?


hey mate, what's the story on yours? got a CO yet? Feb applicants are getting COs and Grants left and right so kinda odd that you don't have a CO yet.


----------



## tani (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi..

yeah.. I am sure there is a CO assigned to my application too but dunno y DIAC wants to keep it a secret for me .. My head is bursting to know with which Team is my application is and why I didnt heard from him still ...


----------



## tani (Jan 20, 2013)

imstaying said:


> hey mate, what's the story on yours? got a CO yet? Feb applicants are getting COs and Grants left and right so kinda odd that you don't have a CO yet.


Hey mate,
I called DIAC just now again... Got to know CO is assigned on 2nd april  ... Hope the things will move on now.. bit relieved...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

and do you know your CO details?


----------



## Supersid228 (Apr 5, 2013)

tani said:


> Hi sid,
> 
> I am an onshore applicant ...I applied for 189 on 26th Jan 2013( you wrote 2012 by mistake I think) ... how about u? When did you applied ?



Hi Tani,

I am an onshore 189 applicant, Applied on 25th Jan 2013 and got the ack on 30th jan then i kept waiting for things to happen when completely tired of waiting i called DIAC to know about my app status so they told me that you have got a CO on 7th March now from 7th march till today no communication from anywhere anyone


----------



## Supersid228 (Apr 5, 2013)

imstaying said:


> hey mate, what's the story on yours? got a CO yet? Feb applicants are getting COs and Grants left and right so kinda odd that you don't have a CO yet.


Mate i have got a CO but she is extremely busy with things other than work i guess lol.... what about you ?


----------



## tani (Jan 20, 2013)

Supersid228 said:


> Hi Tani,
> 
> I am an onshore 189 applicant, Applied on 25th Jan 2013 and got the ack on 30th jan then i kept waiting for things to happen when completely tired of waiting i called DIAC to know about my app status so they told me that you have got a CO on 7th March now from 7th march till today no communication from anywhere anyone


May be you are assigned a CO who has many other applications even of before 25th Jan...And so you are kept in queue...or may be he has cleared his backlogs and just started working on your application ... Just have patience ..wait for some more time.. Your CO will contact you soon...


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

tani said:


> Hey mate,
> I called DIAC just now again... Got to know CO is assigned on 2nd april  ... Hope the things will move on now.. bit relieved...


Good on ya mate! Goodluck! :clap2:


----------



## Supersid228 (Apr 5, 2013)

tani said:


> May be you are assigned a CO who has many other applications even of before 25th Jan...And so you are kept in queue...or may be he has cleared his backlogs and just started working on your application ... Just have patience ..wait for some more time.. Your CO will contact you soon...


Sweet of you bud.... But this "MAY BE" thing is really spining my mind now.... it has been 4 weeks now  i wish you all the best for your case.


----------



## tani (Jan 20, 2013)

tani said:


> May be you are assigned a CO who has many other applications even of before 25th Jan...And so you are kept in queue...or may be he has cleared his backlogs and just started working on your application ... Just have patience ..wait for some more time.. Your CO will contact you soon...


I have seen one more expat member who applied on 15th Jan and got allocated his CO on 6th March but have not heard from CO after that still... So just be optimistic ... you are going to hear from CO soon..


----------



## tani (Jan 20, 2013)

Supersid228 said:


> Sweet of you bud.... But this "MAY BE" thing is really spining my mind now.... it has been 4 weeks now  i wish you all the best for your case.


I have seen one more expat member who applied on 15th Jan and got allocated his CO on 6th March but have not heard from CO after that still... So just be optimistic ... you are going to hear from CO soon..


----------



## Supersid228 (Apr 5, 2013)

Lets see thank you so much but since u r on the same boat so u can imagine how tough it is to wait


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

Supersid228 said:


> Sweet of you bud.... But this "MAY BE" thing is really spining my mind now.... it has been 4 weeks now  i wish you all the best for your case.


Wish you Will get a direct GRANT.....


----------



## Supersid228 (Apr 5, 2013)

devandroid said:


> Wish you Will get a direct GRANT.....


Thanks boss, i wish u the same


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Any one here with Adelaide GSM Team 2 with CO Initials RL...........

I have submitted my documents on 25th of March and no news after that...........


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats buddy


Thanks man!


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

tani said:


> May be you are assigned a CO who has many other applications even of before 25th Jan...And so you are kept in queue...or may be he has cleared his backlogs and just started working on your application ... Just have patience ..wait for some more time.. Your CO will contact you soon...


I have applied on 14th Jan 2013 and still have no communication so far


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> We got PCC from Hyderabad Commissioner's office through the procedure mentioned in the Hyderabad police website involving authorizing a relative to apply on our behalf..However Case officer contacted us to bring PCC from the Indian Embassy in Manila.We are going to apply for that on Monday.
> 
> Can any any seniors advise me on this ?Can i tell the case officer that this is a valid PCC and send the online link to him ?Or just shut up apply it from embassy(SLA is 45 days)?


Since you are based in Philippines, u need to produce PCC from Indian embassy. You have to go by DIAC procedure, not Hyb police web site. DIAC needs it from embassy, in case you are residing in a foreign country.

Generally PCC from embassy takes 5-7 working days, at least in gulf . You may check the same from embassy in your country


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

nercromaniac85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally got the golden mail in the morning. Im so freaking happy and the wait has paid off. Just last night I mailed the CO asking whether she received the medicals and then BAAM in the morning i get the grant.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your grant!
That's a great start to a weekend ahead

All the best go future moved


----------



## Supersid228 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have been living in Australia and i recently got my TR and my case officer also asked me for pcc and i got it from pakistan case officer never objected on that, also before obtaining pcc from pakistan i confirmed with diac and they said you can either get it from pakistan or pakistan embassy in sydney up to you.


----------



## MrIndia (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Experts ,

We need your views on the application lodged with DIAC.

Application details are as below :
Lodged 19 feb/CO allocated 13 march/Medical 2 march /PCC Shared 2 april /****

CO from Team 33 Brisbane Intials DC .

Post that no update in evisa or from CO .Pl. share timelines on the same .

Thanks in advance 

Rgds
PK


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

nercromaniac85 said:


> the subject can include
> 
> BCC2013/XXXXXXXX / TRN No - XXXXXXXXX / TEAM / CO NAME / YOUR NAME (DOB-DD/MM/YYYY)
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

My luck has not coming yet.


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

MrIndia said:


> Hi Experts ,
> 
> We need your views on the application lodged with DIAC.
> 
> ...


To my point of view, several Indian have got quick Visa unless MOC refer their health. Hope your case will go smoothly.


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

Supersid228 said:


> Lets see thank you so much but since u r on the same boat so u can imagine how tough it is to wait


I surely understand as we are on the same boat floating among the oceans and having not seen the land. Gods bless to all who are awaiting.


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

MrIndia said:


> Hi Experts ,
> 
> We need your views on the application lodged with DIAC.
> 
> ...


Your's is 189 / 190?


----------



## MrIndia (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

This is 190 Visa 

rgds
PK


----------



## MrIndia (Jul 13, 2012)

hi,

How do we know Medicals were reffered or not.?Though E-health link has gone away .

rgds
Pk


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

MrIndia said:


> hi,
> 
> How do we know Medicals were reffered or not.?Though E-health link has gone away .
> 
> ...


You will need to check with your CO regarding that as only s/he has access to meds details.


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

To all my fellow members, 

I've been told today by my agent that my CO has informed that their system was going through some technical problems and hence, the work on my case got delayed. This issue is resolved now and they apologies for the delay and will compensate the time lost! Very nice of her or him. 

Been reading that many members here are also seeing some wrong msgs against their online application so thought to inform you all. Might be this will help you.

Regards

IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

MrIndia said:


> hi,
> 
> How do we know Medicals were reffered or not.?Though E-health link has gone away .
> 
> ...


There r two ways
1. Send email to global health at
"[email protected]"
With ur TRN no., Name, passport no. And DOB of each applicant

Sometimes they reply with the requested details, at times they send you a regret mail.

2. Check with ur CO, if assigned


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone with GSM team 7? Still waiting to hear from CO. Last communication was that they had received the docs they had requested again and now on the waiting game. My 28days should end on 15th or16th April. Then I can start worrying if no grant.


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

Shixmo said:


> Anyone with GSM team 7? Still waiting to hear from CO. Last communication was that they had received the docs they had requested again and now on the waiting game. My 28days should end on 15th or16th April. Then I can start worrying if no grant.


who's your CO? mine's LM. Did your request Form 80?


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

imstaying said:


> who's your CO? mine's LM. Did your request Form 80?


Mine is SM. Yes she requested form 80.


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

Shixmo said:


> Mine is SM. Yes she requested form 80.


I see, thanks. My CO requested form 80 so I sent it but I never got any reply back so I'm a bit unsure if she received it. Anyway, goodluck!


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

findraj said:


> Did you get an automated response when you sent the mail?


yes,


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Dear Friends...

Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
I think my CO have waited for my birthday....

email has come at 4:35 AM Indian time, i used to check email everyday from morning 4 to 11:30... , I was never expecting anything today and was casually checking my email now... yes just now...

not getting words friends.... this forum and you mates were my mentors...visa consultants....thanks everyone for your support.... 

Regards, 
Deepuz


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> ...



Dear 

Congrates did you get grant from Team 34 if yes please share CO initials

Thanks


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> ...


Congratulations! Its about time Enjoy your moment and grant


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Dear
> 
> Congrates did you get grant from Team 34 if yes please share CO initials
> 
> Thanks


thanks dude.... i have told you atleast 10 times that we have the same CO... AA.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Shixmo said:


> Congratulations! Its about time Enjoy your moment and grant


thanks Shixmo....good luck with your application


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> ...


Hi Deepuz

Happy Birth Day and many many Congrats for Grant. Yes, your CO AA has been working thats proved. Plz pray for us so that they can grant our case soon.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> ...


Many Many Congratulations:clap2::clap2::clap2:

This is indeed a great birthday gift. Many happy returns

Have a blast mate

Goodluck


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Deepuz


Congrats on your grant. It is generally unlikely people getting Grants on Saturdays, there have been a few exceptions though and yours is one of them.

All the best for your future moves


----------



## Supersid228 (Apr 5, 2013)

Lucky guy.... Have a blast buddy. Hope Case officers soon start considering 189 applicants too


----------



## nercromaniac85 (Oct 23, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> ...



Congrats! Indeed the best bday gift! Happy bday to u! All the best!


----------



## smahesh202 (Jan 27, 2013)

thumbsup said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Well I also applied for AFP from India but my experience was not upto the expectation. I applied on 29th dec.. send them reminder on 22nd Jan, got the completion email on 23rd Jan stating that certificate wud be sent by post. After that I kept waiting and called them on 11th feb and requested to send another copy.. but again.. failed to reach me.
> 
> ...


Hi thumbsup,

I am thinking of changing the mailing address now itself. Better to be safe than be sorry later. I had applied on Mar 26th. Hope they haven't dispatched it yet. Can I call or mail them regarding this ? Will they accept this change now without any hesitation ?

One more concern is, my friend has given his office address. Do you know if they accept to address it to some other name other than myself ? Since it is an office it will reach him only if his name is there under 'To'.

Sorry for a lot of questions. Since this is the last document that I would be requiring for my PR application I am very concerned.

With regards,
mahesh.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Done and dusted
Our patience rewarded
PR has been granted
We are jubilant and elated.

The journey has been amazing
Thanks to your experiences shared, nice and alarming
To our effort, there was some challenging
And as we march ahead now
There will be no stopping.

With PR in my pocket
To Australia we gonna rocket
Any idea or suggestion ?
Which city should we target ?

What next ? What to do now ?
What would suit us best ? Thinking these I raise my brow
But hey it has been an arduous process
Let those thoughts wait, maybe another day
As for now, I just wanna scream a WOW.


P.S.: I recd. the grant letter from my agent today. Grant recd. from CO on March 04.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Done and dusted
> Our patience rewarded
> PR has been granted
> We are jubilant and elated.
> ...


Congratulations brother,
as we are teammembers, we have to look after one another.
I'd say pack your bags and to Gold Coast off you go,
'Cause thats the place to relax after all your PR woes.
In Gold Coast you can have the best time of your life,
While transiting at Singapore, shop around and please your wife.

Ha ha bro there goes my shietty rap lyrics.


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

nercromaniac85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally got the golden mail in the morning. Im so freaking happy and the wait has paid off. Just last night I mailed the CO asking whether she received the medicals and then BAAM in the morning i get the grant.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate and Goodluck!


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

raaj said:


> I have applied on 14th Jan 2013 and still have no communication so far


Welcome back buddy! Where've you been? Thought you already graduated that's why you hibernated from the forum..


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Done and dusted
> Our patience rewarded
> PR has been granted
> We are jubilant and elated.
> ...


Wow, and during that day you were still in doubt with your case! Can you believe that?? I knew you were gonna get through. I told you, you are just inches away from the GRANT! Congratulations my friend and all the best on your future ahead! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Congratulations brother,
> as we are teammembers, we have to look after one another.
> I'd say pack your bags and to Gold Coast off you go,
> 'Cause thats the place to relax after all your PR woes.
> ...


It's amazing what I seen,
Two rappers competing what I mean,

One got PR and other is waiting, 
And in funky way other one is congratulating,

Anyways congrats now u r good to go,
Australia is waiting yo yo yo !!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> It's amazing what I seen,
> Two rappers competing what I mean,
> 
> One got PR and other is waiting,
> ...


Congrats Brahmgupta on your grant! It's really a so fast grant! I think your right docs made easy to get it soon. Can you pls. tell us which docs you provided and anyother advice is highly appreciable.

Thanks!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Thanks folks !! 

But there is a typo I made. My grant is dated April 04 and not March 04.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Done and dusted
> Our patience rewarded
> PR has been granted
> We are jubilant and elated.
> ...


Congrats on your grant. 
So your long wait comes to an end. Let the feeling soak in and enjoy the moment without worrying about the tougher part ahead.
BTW, what have you planned next?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> Congrats on your grant.
> So your long wait comes to an end. Let the feeling soak in and enjoy the moment without worrying about the tougher part ahead.
> BTW, what have you planned next?


Will be leaving Kuwait in Q4 this calendar year. Plan to land in Australia in Jan 2014.
Will start job search from August.


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Done and dusted
> Our patience rewarded
> PR has been granted
> We are jubilant and elated.
> ...


Congratulations Julo!

Take a short break first and then do immediately list of things which are stated in immigration web site. Next, search and travel around some astounding places in Oz before getting back to work.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Gud Nyte Friends and Hope a New Begining in the morning...........

Best of Luck to you all wo is waiting for the grants...............

I am also in the que................


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Wishing all the expats best of luck who are waiting for grants....

Hope this week brings good fortune for you


----------



## Supersid228 (Apr 5, 2013)

Not a good first half of the day.... Is it gonna be same quite week like last week!


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Need your exert opinion regarding my CO's query on Friday. 

He has asked me to give my parents, siblings, few information regarding my education which is already available in form 80. He has also asked me to submit birth and marriage certificates which are already submitted to him by my Agent. Couldn't understand why he is asking again? Any idea?

My wife has done her IELTS recently with 7.5 score. Would DIAC still be asking for the university letter that her medium of studies were English or this would suffice?

We are expecting our second child in july this year, should we inform our CO now or later?

Your help is really appreciated.

Regards

IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Keeping fingers crossed and hoping for the best.
Let's see who gets lucky this week.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

Nazir said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need your exert opinion regarding my CO's query on Friday.
> 
> ...


Send all the documents he is asking through mail, even if they were uploaded earlier.

Since your wife has done IELTS, she would not need any letter from university

In any case you won't be migrating without your child and you will have to apply for his/her visa, so in my opinion, you must inform the CO. BTW, what's your agent saying in this regard. Others in the forum may opine on this matter


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Nazir said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need your exert opinion regarding my CO's query on Friday.
> 
> ...


Mail all the documents to the CO (the ones he/she asked for)

You won't need a letter from the university. 7.5 in IELTS will be more than enough for them.

About ur baby. Well we are in the same boat and I read quite a lot about this topic. We are Expecting our 2nd baby on 21st May. We have already uploaded a Change of Circumstances form informing them that we will have our baby in May and would like to add him/her to our application. Although we haven't been assigned CO yet but we want to make sure that the baby is included.

I would suggest that u inform ur CO that u r expecting a baby n tell him/her the due date too. They might put u on hold till July and if u don't want the one-year timer to start then do the PCC and meds after baby is born. (there will also be the issue of ur wife going through medical x-ray in pregnancy)

Otherwise u can get ur PCC and ur medicals cleared before ur baby is born and then everything else will be ready by July for u so u can just add baby's birth cert etc in the end. (that's what we are doing. We will go with my husband's and first baby's medicals and my medical examination and tests. Then after baby number 2 is born I will go through chest x-ray)

In any case, I would suggest that u inform ur CO.

Hope this helps! 

Regards,
Beee


----------



## tani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Yippee*

My husband asked me any more news of grant on expat forum after the two from the morning..... I said no...He said "OK the next grant is going to be ours today"...

And It was unbelievable my ipad beeped and I got the golden mail...

Finally Got the grant... In the cloud nine now..
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

tani said:


> My husband asked me any more news of grant on expat forum after the two from the morning..... I said no...He said "OK the next grant is going to be ours today"...
> 
> And It was unbelievable my ipad beeped and I got the golden mail...
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Wish you the best, Goodluck!


----------



## tani (Jan 20, 2013)

lightningmcqueen said:


> Congratulations! Wish you the best, Goodluck!


Thank you so much ...All the best to you too..


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

tani said:


> My husband asked me any more news of grant on expat forum after the two from the morning..... I said no...He said "OK the next grant is going to be ours today"...
> 
> And It was unbelievable my ipad beeped and I got the golden mail...
> 
> ...


Congrats.... Time to celebrate


----------



## Supersid228 (Apr 5, 2013)

lightningmcqueen said:


> Congratulations! Wish you the best, Goodluck!


Congrats Tani.... Its good to see onshore 189 applicant getting the Grant. I hope my CO soon will have a look on my app. I was assigned a CO on 7th march.


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Mail all the documents to the CO (the ones he/she asked for)
> 
> You won't need a letter from the university. 7.5 in IELTS will be more than enough for them.
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks Bee. I think this what we would also do but i just dont want any delays in my case and keep in my fingers crossed. By the way my wife went through her detailed medical examination and x-ray done on 29th September 12, can we use this x-report? 

Regards

IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> Send all the documents he is asking through mail, even if they were uploaded earlier.
> 
> Since your wife has done IELTS, she would not need any letter from university
> 
> In any case you won't be migrating without your child and you will have to apply for his/her visa, so in my opinion, you must inform the CO. BTW, what's your agent saying in this regard. Others in the forum may opine on this matter


Thanks Immiseek. My agent is not saying anything on this topic as yet. He has sent out the mail with all other certificates and form 80 to the CO. So let's see what happens now. 

Regards

IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

*To All the people who got Grant*

I am clicking link 'View grant letter' in my eVISA page.. A pop up opens up and it shows nothing..
I am trying it from last few days and on all the browsers..
I tried under my name and under my dependents name also.. but not working..

Is anyone facing same issue ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> *To All the people who got Grant*
> 
> I am clicking link 'View grant letter' in my eVISA page.. A pop up opens up and it shows nothing..
> I am trying it from last few days and on all the browsers..
> ...


Yes - have seen this issue with other users as well.. check vevo system for visa status.
Also - if you have already received the grant letter in mail - its same as would have popped up from evisa site.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

tani said:


> My husband asked me any more news of grant on expat forum after the two from the morning..... I said no...He said "OK the next grant is going to be ours today"...
> 
> And It was unbelievable my ipad beeped and I got the golden mail...
> 
> ...


Congrats on your Grant and enjoy the moment


----------



## tani (Jan 20, 2013)

Immiseek said:


> Congrats on your Grant and enjoy the moment


Thanks...Wish you a speedy grant...


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

tani said:


> My husband asked me any more news of grant on expat forum after the two from the morning..... I said no...He said "OK the next grant is going to be ours today"...
> 
> And It was unbelievable my ipad beeped and I got the golden mail...
> 
> ...


Hi Tani

Congratulation to you and your family. You are so lucky..........Best of luck

Which team you were and Name of CO ?


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

tani said:


> My husband asked me any more news of grant on expat forum after the two from the morning..... I said no...He said "OK the next grant is going to be ours today"...
> 
> And It was unbelievable my ipad beeped and I got the golden mail...
> 
> ...


Congratulations tani!

Let ask him to say some more surprising things. Best luck!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Nazir said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks Bee. I think this what we would also do but i just dont want any delays in my case and keep in my fingers crossed. By the way my wife went through her detailed medical examination and x-ray done on 29th September 12, can we use this x-report?
> 
> ...


Well u cant use any other medical examination report or x-ray. U have to select the medical centres mentioned on ur e-visa page (where u have uploaded all ur documents etc) in ur case u have to ask ur agent to click on the organise medicals link. Then once u get that receipt n get an appointment in the desired medical centre u will have to go through all medical tests, check up n x-ray then. It will be sent through online system to ur CO.

If u don't want any delays then I would suggest that get ur PCC and medicals n submit them before ur CO asks. U can go our way: inform them about baby, get ur medicals, first kid's medicals, wife's medicals(except x-ray) n once ur new baby is born inform CO about him/her, get his/her birth cert n u will have to get his/her medical examination too so with that u can do ur wife's x-ray.

If God forbid ur medicals Fe referred they take around 3-4 months. PCC also takes time in some countries. Also sometimes security checks take months. So to save time get all these done n then inshaAllah by July u will be ready to add ur baby to ur application n get the grant. 

But please add ur baby now. It will be a big trouble if u get ur grant without informing them about yr baby. Then u'll have to apply for a separate visa for ur baby..

Keep in touch n good luck!
Regards,
Beee


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks you everyone for your help and suggestion, Finally Yesterday I have received my Grant Letter.

Date Of Lodge : 15-Dec-2012
CO : 15-Feb-2013, Brisbane team 34 : Initial : AM
Grant : 8th April,

I have some query, currently I am in Australian on 457 visa, while lodging I was in India.

I found somewhere, that to activate this visa we need to exit and entry from Australia. Any opinion?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi All

I have summarized one statistic after closely observing few members update. There are about 21 members till now who are applied VISA for 189 in different time (starting from 13th Dec 2012 to till date) and CO is assigned from Team 34 (BD, AM, L, AA, BK, JC, BH). 

Among of them only 4 members are granted VISA (DeeDee(Applied 13th Dec 12), Kemee (Applied 15th Dec 12), anilkiran.nittala (Applied 20th Dec 12), deepuz (Applied 2nd Feb 13)).

So December applicant have good hope for grant. Cheers ....................


----------



## dickjohn29 (Mar 1, 2013)

Its time for me to leave this group "Awaiting CO"  .
I have been assigned a CO today GSM Team 2 Adelaide. 

Whats the consensus on this team ? Are they fast in expediting visas?


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

*Special Day*

Dear Friends,

Today i received my Grant. I almost become numb waiting, as its a long wait for me.
It paid off and i got my grant today morning 4 am IST.

I thank everyone mainly Sachin my Bro, findraj, Joluwarrior, Maz, Loong, and many more, excuses if i miss any name. It means a lot and obviously loads of prayers and hope.

Will be leaving very sooner as my love of life is waiting for me for 3 years 

Cheers and prayers will continue for everyone who is waiting, because i know the pain!..

Regards,
Raghu


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today i received my Grant. I almost become numb waiting, as its a long wait for me.
> It paid off and i got my grant today morning 4 am IST.
> ...


Congrats Raghu!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

kemee said:


> Thanks you everyone for your help and suggestion, Finally Yesterday I have received my Grant Letter.
> 
> Date Of Lodge : 15-Dec-2012
> CO : 15-Feb-2013, Brisbane team 34 : Initial : AM
> ...


Congrats for your grant and all the best.

Your timelines suggest that it took almost 4 months for you to receive ur grant. Any particular reason??


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today i received my Grant. I almost become numb waiting, as its a long wait for me.
> It paid off and i got my grant today morning 4 am IST.
> ...


Congrats on your grant and all the best for your new life in Australia


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today i received my Grant. I almost become numb waiting, as its a long wait for me.
> It paid off and i got my grant today morning 4 am IST.
> ...


Congrats raghu.... Really happy for you.... Atlast the waiting period paid off n we got what we want.... N a surprise from your side to know that someone waiting for you from last 3 years.... Anyways now its party time n me waiting to get perty in perth... Will meet sooner in perth now... TC


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

dickjohn29 said:


> Its time for me to leave this group "Awaiting CO"  .
> I have been assigned a CO today GSM Team 2 Adelaide.
> 
> Whats the consensus on this team ? Are they fast in expediting visas?




What is the Initials of ur CO...i am also having the CO from Team 2 Adelaide......


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today i received my Grant. I almost become numb waiting, as its a long wait for me.
> It paid off and i got my grant today morning 4 am IST.
> ...


Congrats man!!! 
:clap2::clap2:
Time to lane:


----------



## Supersid228 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi guys, anyone from team 4 CO LU 189 last week of jan onshore?


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

raghuraman said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today i received my Grant. I almost become numb waiting, as its a long wait for me.
> It paid off and i got my grant today morning 4 am IST.
> ...


Congratulations Raghuraman!

We are still in process and hoping it will come soon.

All the best to you.


----------



## MrIndia (Jul 13, 2012)

hi ,

Any idea how long the CO takes to finalise the case once status in E-visa will be changed to Application Received ?

rgds
PK


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi,

I've been told today by the agent that my CO has informed him, my case is in internal security check with AISO (Australian Internal Security Organization). As per him it will take min 10 days, the question is has anyone's ever encountered such situation, if so pls share your experience. What does it mean and how long does it actually take?

He also informed the CO that my wife will be leaving for the delivery next month to Pakistan so should she get her medical and most importantly PCC done (in Singapore, in order to get the PCC, they need finger prints) but she said NO, we dont want it right now and wait for the requirement to come.

Hoping that they don't come up with requirements when she is away as it will delay our case as she is due in July first week.

Waiting for your experienced advice.
Regards

IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Nazir said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been told today by the agent that my CO has informed him, my case is in internal security check with AISO (Australian Internal Security Organization). As per him it will take min 10 days, the question is has anyone's ever encountered such situation, if so pls share your experience. What does it mean and how long does it actually take?
> 
> ...


A good dose of patience is all you need.


----------



## dickjohn29 (Mar 1, 2013)

anandlitesh said:


> What is the Initials of ur CO...i am also having the CO from Team 2 Adelaide......


CO initials LE . She has asked only for Medicals . Hoping to get that through asap .

also, I am not able to upload any more docs as the status is changed to "Application Received" . Is that the case for you too ? Is is that CO is ok with all other proofs and only needs the medicals to clear my case ? If that is so ...eace::rockon::clap2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Nazir said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been told today by the agent that my CO has informed him, my case is in internal security check with AISO (Australian Internal Security Organization). As per him it will take min 10 days, the question is has anyone's ever encountered such situation, if so pls share your experience. What does it mean and how long does it actually take?
> 
> ...


if am correct security checks like these can take months! Ask agent to share communication that he got from CO.. and timeline mentioned in it!
Hope you get it in few days itself!
Best of luck!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

MrIndia said:


> hi ,
> 
> Any idea how long the CO takes to finalise the case once status in E-visa will be changed to Application Received ?
> 
> ...


Don't go by the status changes in eVisa page; they are quite useless.
CO assignment is near 6-10 weeks; but you can judge better from seeing the trend around you.
Once CO is allocated and you have uploaded everything upfront including PCC + form 80 + done with meds.. then it might just take a week CO to give you a lovey dovey grant..


----------



## Furan (Mar 23, 2013)

kemee said:


> Thanks you everyone for your help and suggestion, Finally Yesterday I have received my Grant Letter.
> 
> Date Of Lodge : 15-Dec-2012
> CO : 15-Feb-2013, Brisbane team 34 : Initial : AM
> ...


*COngrats! 
I have the same CO allocated on 26th of FEbruary.
Has she asked you for form 80?? 
have you had routine processing?? 

I should be very patient..._))
But you got the grant very fast!


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

dickjohn29 said:


> CO initials LE . She has asked only for Medicals . Hoping to get that through asap .
> 
> also, I am not able to upload any more docs as the status is changed to "Application Received" . Is that the case for you too ? Is is that CO is ok with all other proofs and only needs the medicals to clear my case ? If that is so ...eace::rockon::clap2:


My CO Initials are RL & She has asked for the Form 80 & the Overseas work experience (Salary Slips & Bank Statement)... & after that there is no news from last 16 days....

I have send the requested documents through E-Mail only.


----------



## MrIndia (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.
Can you undertsand me in understanidng there timelines.
My details are as below:

Lodged : Feb 19
CO Allocated: March 13 from Team 33 B GSM Intials: DC
Requested docs: PCC -March 13
PCC Shared: April 2nd
Grant : Not yet ...

rgds
PK


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

I've just got GRANT announcement from my agent. The grant date is today 11-April-13. I've waited for 3 months from application. Thank you all for your information. And once again for those who are awaiting. Always believe in your patience.


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

rolling-in-it said:


> I've just got GRANT announcement from my agent. The grant date is today 11-April-13. I've waited for 3 months from application. Thank you all for your information. And once again for those who are awaiting. Always believe in your patience.


Congrats on your grant.

Patience always pays and if one has provided all the relevant documents, he/she would definitely receive grant. It's just a matter of time

All the best for your next moves


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

rolling-in-it said:


> I've just got GRANT announcement from my agent. The grant date is today 11-April-13. I've waited for 3 months from application. Thank you all for your information. And once again for those who are awaiting. Always believe in your patience.


Congratulations mate :clap2:


----------



## shudas (Apr 11, 2013)

*Medicals penind at MOC*

Hi there,

I have lodged by VISA on 6th December 2012 amd completed ny medicals on 4rth Jan. Though I have been assigned a case officer, I have not got any response from the concerned on the status of the processing. I just got to know tht my medicals is still penind with the MOC.


Have you been granted your VISA yet ?


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

shudas said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have lodged by VISA on 6th December 2012 amd completed ny medicals on 4rth Jan. Though I have been assigned a case officer, I have not got any response from the concerned on the status of the processing. I just got to know tht my medicals is still penind with the MOC.
> 
> ...


I generally takes 3-4 months from the date of referral for finalization of medicals in case they r referred.

Check with your CO abt the date and then u can estimate the further time


----------



## shudas (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## c1phertxt (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just had a quick question regarding the medicals. I got contacted by my CO just a few days ago with a request for docos. There were 3 sets that she was looking for:

1. Work Experience
2. AFP NPC
3. Medicals

Now, with AFP NPC I'm good to go (AFP screwed up a bit; as they claimed they never received my docs) and so I'm following up with them. The question I have is with regards to the Work exp evidence and medicals:

1. What documentation would be deemed sufficient for work exp? I changed jobs about a year ago. So from my former job I have:
- work ex letter (meets all the requirements of the ACS chaps)
- PAYG summary for the entirety of the employment period claimed
- potentially payslips (that is a bit of a hassle as I need to trawl through my records for those...)
Would the work ex letter and payg summary suffice?
For my latter job I will be furnishing all my payslips so that shouldn't be too much of a hassle. 

2. There is an option to do "Online Health forms". The link to organise this is in the eVisa page where you can add your doc, check progress of your app etc. Now when I try registering for online health providers, the list shows me places in JAPAN (WTH?). Aren't there any facilities in Australia that do this? Considering that the language in the page seems to discourage manual forms and documentation (pointing to additional delays in processing etc).

As always, some clarity from the veterans would be much appreciated. 

Cheers


----------



## AUS2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a question regarding following question numbers in Form 80:

16 -- do I need to specify documents like PAN card or driving license(because in EOI i didn't mention any of the documents)
20,21,22 -- which address I should give or can i Leave it blank?
34 -- same as 16 for partner
35 -- which person's name partner and child or say NO
39 -- what reason should i give?

Can someone please help me answer these?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313 *ACS APP*:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||*IELTS*: 12/01/13 7 in each|| *EOI Submitted*: 19/02/13| *Invite* 4th March || *VISA Lodged*: 8th march || *PCC*: 03/04/2013 *Med*: 06/04/2013 *CO*: Awaited


----------



## udda (Feb 19, 2013)

rolling-in-it said:


> I've just got GRANT announcement from my agent. The grant date is today 11-April-13. I've waited for 3 months from application. Thank you all for your information. And once again for those who are awaiting. Always believe in your patience.


Many Congrats...


----------



## Beeceejohn (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a few questions that I need clarification on:

1 Do I need to submit my spouse's qualification as well since she's not claiming point?

2 I did my medicals in Australia before getting my acknowledgment letter so I have requested that the result should be sent to me. However, I got my acknowledgment a day after. Do I need to wait until CO is assigned for me or I should just send it to the address on acknowledgment letter once I get the medical report from Medibank?

3 Overseas work experience: I worked in 3 different companies in overseas for more than 6 years. I worked in company A for 4years, I have provided: employment reference letter, 3 payslip and just less than 1yr bank statement. Do you think this is enough? How many payslips for each year do I need to submit?

I worked for just a year in Company B where my employment in company A was transfered to them through outsourcing arrangement. I have provided employment certificate and employment letter that stated that my employment under the same conditions was transferred to them but no payslip,no tax certificate. Is this proof enough? 

And lastly, In company C, I worked for more than 1 yr. I have provided Work reference letter,bank statement,employment letter but no Tax certificate and no payslip. Do you think this is enough?

Australia experience: My employer is a consulting company that provides services for other organizations. I was attached to another company where I worked on their project for more than 1 yr and 5 months. But unfortunately the project stopped and my employer asked me to proceed on leave without pay pending the time another project will commence. I have included in my application that I still work with my current employer but of course there is no payslip in the last 4months since i'm on leave without pay. I have already uploaded just 3 payslips for previous months that I worked,Tax certificate,offer letter,reference letter and bank statement. Is this the right thing to do and are these documents enough?

I need your candid answers.

Thank you

Thanks


----------



## Supersid228 (Apr 5, 2013)

rolling-in-it said:


> I've just got GRANT announcement from my agent. The grant date is today 11-April-13. I've waited for 3 months from application. Thank you all for your information. And once again for those who are awaiting. Always believe in your patience.


I am happy for you, i understand about the pain u felt each day and each hour during your waiting time, but you would like to forget that pain as God has gifted you the Grant so cheers


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi.... I called up DIAC and they provided me with the number of my CO 0874XXXXXX how do i dial this number from India?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> Hi.... I called up DIAC and they provided me with the number of my CO 0874XXXXXX how do i dial this number from India?


how did you call up DIAC?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rolling-in-it said:


> I've just got GRANT announcement from my agent. The grant date is today 11-April-13. I've waited for 3 months from application. Thank you all for your information. And once again for those who are awaiting. Always believe in your patience.


Congrats


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

superm said:


> how did you call up DIAC?


I called the number 0061 1300 364 613... they gave me my CO number... its almost two months since i sent all the requested documents.... I got the reply from another thread i think itshd be 0061 XXXXXXX


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

shabanasafa said:


> I called the number 0061 1300 364 613... they gave me my CO number... its almost two months since i sent all the requested documents.... I got the reply from another thread i think itshd be 0061 XXXXXXX


What is your CO initial and team?


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

rajivp2008 said:


> What is your CO initial and team?


Team 2 LS


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

shabanasafa said:


> Team 2 LS


Thanks. Please let us know what the CO says about the delay. I have also got Team 2.... CO: JS

Does anyone have any comments about Team 2 in general? Are they slow fast?


----------



## shudas (Apr 11, 2013)

*Any idea of Team 4,Adelaide*

Any idea whether Visa Processing Officer Team 4, Adelaide is slow ?


----------



## hippie (Apr 2, 2013)

Based on what I've read here, most of the teams in Adelaide are a bit behind


----------



## shudas (Apr 11, 2013)

hank ypu fpr updating me. I have lodged my Visa on 6th December 2012.Completed my medicals on 4rth Jan. Still my medical result is awaiting a response from MOC. My CO is from Adelaide Team 4


----------



## kumargaurav83 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

Would like to thank this amazing forum for all the help extended, The great news is that we have been granted our 189 PR Visa today by Brisbane Team 34, DC.

Haven't planned on moving yet.

ACS Applied - 30Nov12
ACS Approved - 26-Jan-13
Applied - 26th Jan 13
Invited - 4th Feb13
Launched 4 Feb 13
Meds - 6-Apr-13
PCC - 11-Apr-13
Grant - 12 Apr 13
Latest entry date - 10-Apr-14

Skill :- ICT Business Analyst

Now need to think/plan and work out our move.

Thanks a ton again to all.

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kumargaurav83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to thank this amazing forum for all the help extended, The great news is that we have been granted our 189 PR Visa today by Brisbane Team 34, DC.
> 
> ...


Congrats Gaurav!!
:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

shudas said:


> hank ypu fpr updating me. I have lodged my Visa on 6th December 2012.Completed my medicals on 4rth Jan. Still my medical result is awaiting a response from MOC. My CO is from Adelaide Team 4


How do we know if d medical is reffered to MOC... does the status say anything or the co mails us?


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

rajivp2008 said:


> Thanks. Please let us know what the CO says about the delay. I have also got Team 2.... CO: JS
> 
> Does anyone have any comments about Team 2 in general? Are they slow fast?


Not sure the reason behind the delay... We have sent two mails to the CO but no response from her.... How do we come to know if the medical is refered to MOC... will there be a change in status in evisa page?


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

shabanasafa said:


> Not sure the reason behind the delay... We have sent two mails to the CO but no response from her.... How do we come to know if the medical is refered to MOC... will there be a change in status in evisa page?


My understanding is that either the CO informs you or you can call DIAC health strategy and find out. Unfortunately, I do not think it flags on the evisa system.


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

rajivp2008 said:


> My understanding is that either the CO informs you or you can call DIAC health strategy and find out. Unfortunately, I do not think it flags on the evisa system.


 Oh okay...


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

rajivp2008 said:


> Thanks. Please let us know what the CO says about the delay. I have also got Team 2.... CO: JS
> 
> Does anyone have any comments about Team 2 in general? Are they slow fast?


I got MD from Team 2 and he is quite fast. I have observed that in general Team 2 is pretty fast.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

kumargaurav83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to thank this amazing forum for all the help extended, The great news is that we have been granted our 189 PR Visa today by Brisbane Team 34, DC.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## MrPerfect (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello all,
I have filed EOI with 65 points on 11th ,and expecting invite on 22nd,and if i am invited and lodged application and paid fee, 

1.Then when can I do MEDS, immediately or is there any specific time.

2.Can I apply PCC now, need to apply for 2 countries so it might take time.when can I submit PCC. Should upload or send hard copy?

3.After invitation and lodging visa and paying fee,do i have to post all the documents or what is the process,
Can someone please explain....

Thank u all for supporting till now.


----------



## Rabbu (Aug 30, 2012)

kumargaurav83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to thank this amazing forum for all the help extended, The great news is that we have been granted our 189 PR Visa today by Brisbane Team 34, DC.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! Gaurav when was CO allocated and when she asked for your medical?


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

*Visa Grant from Team34*

Dear All

Congrats me for the visa grant from team 34 189

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

EOI 22 DEC 12 invite: 7 Jan 13 Applied: 15 Jan 13 Grant : 15 April


Thanks to Allah

Appreciate your support [forum members]


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Dear All
> 
> Congrats me for the visa grant from team 34 189
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Dear All
> 
> Congrats me for the visa grant from team 34 189
> 
> ...



Congratulations abdulazeem :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

kumargaurav83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to thank this amazing forum for all the help extended, The great news is that we have been granted our 189 PR Visa today by Brisbane Team 34, DC.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Gaurav :clap2: :clap2: lane: :spit:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

MrPerfect said:


> Hello all,
> I have filed EOI with 65 points on 11th ,and expecting invite on 22nd,and if i am invited and lodged application and paid fee,
> 
> 1.Then when can I do MEDS, immediately or is there any specific time.
> ...


Ans in *Bold*.. 
Best of luck!!


----------



## abdulazeem (Dec 22, 2012)

*Thank you all*

Thank you all for the best wishes


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

abdulazeem said:


> Dear All
> 
> Congrats me for the visa grant from team 34 189
> 
> ...


Congrats for the grant and all the best for next moves


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Can someone help me?I submitted all the documents requested by the CO and the status for each of those documents has been changed to received today.However organize the medicals is still there for my 6 year old kid.CO did not say anything about being referred or anything.I have emailed my CO today.waiting for reply.However the wait is driving me nuts  Last month i received an email from Health operations center asking us to do a complete eye test for our kid.Which we did and results were normal and the hospital uploaded the same online a month ago..


Your CO can only guide. Just be positive and hope for the best!


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Guys..

one of my friend have done BCA(Bachelor of Computer Application) from India , passed out 2004,

Can he claim 15 Points for ACS skill assessment and does he needs to show any experience and in-case if he has to, how many years it would be and what document would he need to submit for skill assessment

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kumargaurav83 (Jan 14, 2013)

Any thing else to be done/get done post getting the grant?

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kumargaurav83 said:


> Any thing else to be done/get done post getting the grant?
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav


Validate your PR within that first entry date by visiting OZ.


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

*Need help with medicals*

I have my medicals scheduled shortly. I wanted to know what I should take with me. Would the letter containing TRN number and passport suffice? 

Also, my wife has a mild hypothyroid condition and we mentioned that she is on medication for mild hypothyroid, while applying for medicals. Should I take her latest reports with me when we go for medicals?

Would hypothyroid be a delaying factor or a factor to deny a PR? 

Please advise


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

By God's Grace received our Grant today.....

I literally thought my CO has forgotten about our case..... 

Would like to thank VVV for being so positive encouragement which was much needed for me in last two months.....

Would like to thank findraj, superm, Praji, Fringe, Ghostride and all others for the valuable inputs.... 

All the very best for all who have got the grants and for those who are waiting for their golden mail......


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> By God's Grace received our Grant today.....
> 
> I literally thought my CO has forgotten about our case.....
> 
> ...


Congrats shabana:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Time to lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> By God's Grace received our Grant today.....
> 
> I literally thought my CO has forgotten about our case.....
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! I was so waiting to hear this!!!!! All the very best! :clap2::clap2::clap2: Enjoy!!!! Keep us posted on plans!!!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> By God's Grace received our Grant today.....
> 
> I literally thought my CO has forgotten about our case.....
> 
> ...


Hey Safa.. 
Congrats!! You really had to wait it out!
Only one benefit to you out of this long wait is that you can now *PARTY EVEN HARDER * as it must be a great relief!
Enjoy!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

shabanasafa said:


> By God's Grace received our Grant today.....
> 
> I literally thought my CO has forgotten about our case.....
> 
> ...


Congrats on your grant.
It indeed was a long wait for you, but the end result is what matters the most

All the best for your next moves


----------



## shabanasafa (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks VVV, Superm and immiseek for your wishes


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

*Help!!*



RBang said:


> I have my medicals scheduled shortly. I wanted to know what I should take with me. Would the letter containing TRN number and passport suffice?
> 
> Also, my wife has a mild hypothyroid condition and we mentioned that she is on medication for mild hypothyroid, while applying for medicals. Should I take her latest reports with me when we go for medicals?
> 
> ...


Need help on this please!


----------



## shabeerali_kp (Nov 29, 2012)

HI All,

Got the grant letter today from Brisbane Team 34, CO is DC
There was no communication from CO so far.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

shabeerali_kp said:


> HI All,
> 
> Got the grant letter today from Brisbane Team 34, CO is DC
> There was no communication from CO so far.


Congrats!!! :clap2:


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Any body here who got the Grant here from CO RL of Team 2...

.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

shabeerali_kp said:


> HI All,
> 
> Got the grant letter today from Brisbane Team 34, CO is DC
> There was no communication from CO so far.


Congratulations!


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

shabeerali_kp said:


> HI All,
> 
> Got the grant letter today from Brisbane Team 34, CO is DC
> There was no communication from CO so far.


Congrats


----------



## hippie (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats! What did you mean by no communication from CO? How did you know that you were allocated a CO in the first place? Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks. 




shabeerali_kp said:


> HI All,
> 
> Got the grant letter today from Brisbane Team 34, CO is DC
> There was no communication from CO so far.


----------



## shabeerali_kp (Nov 29, 2012)

hippie said:


> Congrats! What did you mean by no communication from CO? How did you know that you were allocated a CO in the first place? Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks.


I had called up DIAC on +61 1300 364 613 in February Last week. They had told me that a CO has been allocated on 25th Feb. This is the number for General Skilled Migration enquiries.
The first communication I received from CO is the Grant letter


----------



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

It seems like DIAC are speeding up their process. I got allocated a CO today and I applied on 01/04/2013. Check my sig for timeline!


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

shabeerali_kp said:


> I had called up DIAC on +61 1300 364 613 in February Last week. They had told me that a CO has been allocated on 25th Feb. This is the number for General Skilled Migration enquiries.
> The first communication I received from CO is the Grant letter


congrats dude!
i am still to hear anything from CO.


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

My Application is under assessment from past 4days.. MOC got cleared 14th April 2013..Any idea when i'll get grant


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Sarank said:


> My Application is under assessment from past 4days.. MOC got cleared 14th April 2013..Any idea when i'll get grant


How u got the information that moc has cleared the medicals
Plz share


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi All,

If My mum-inlaw application has some problem.. What will be our fate?.. Expats your inputs please

Thanks


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi,

I got my CO assigned on 16th april and he rquested for form-80 ,pcc.

Do I need to send the documents to his email or upload it in the protal.

will the CO start proceesing my application like employment verification,educational verification or will wait till I submit the PCC,form -80,medicals

Any idea?
guys pls share..


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my CO assigned on 16th april and he rquested for form-80 ,pcc.
> 
> ...


Which team is your application assigned and who is the CO?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Goran said:


> Which team is your application assigned and who is the CO?


its team 4 Adelaide,initials JH


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

jack369 said:


> It seems like DIAC are speeding up their process. I got allocated a CO today and I applied on 01/04/2013. Check my sig for timeline!


That's awesome man. How come you got a CO so quickly. I applied on the 26th. But I still haven't got a CO yet?


----------



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> That's awesome man. How come you got a CO so quickly. I applied on the 26th. But I still haven't got a CO yet?


I'm not too sure to be honest. I was VERY surprised when I received the email!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

jack369 said:


> I'm not too sure to be honest. I was VERY surprised when I received the email!


Maybe its because you belong to a low risk ETA country. Anyways congrats dude. Who is CO and what team does he belong to?


----------



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Maybe its because you belong to a low risk ETA country. Anyways congrats dude. Who is CO and what team does he belong to?


Thanks! Initials are CT and Team 06.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

jack369 said:


> Thanks! Initials are CT and Team 06.


Oh nice.. Is Team 06 known to be fast?


----------



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Oh nice.. Is Team 06 known to be fast?


I have no idea. I hope so!


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

*Introduction & Application Timeline*

Hello Everybody

I ma not sure if this is the right thread for introductions but I will still go ahead since I could not find another suitable thread...

I am Ameya, and I am in Sydney for a project. I have applied for a SC 189, and I am awaiting assignment of a CO.

Untill now, I have been a silent observer on this forum since I could find solutions to most of my queries without having to post anything. However I have a few queries now, which warrant a new post. So here it goes...

I was in India when I started my application process. However, I got an opportunity to take up an assignment in Australia and I moved here in the month of Feb 2013, which was also the time that I submitted my SC 189 Application. However, the application forms had been filled earlier and they had my India address and phone no. Now I am not sure if I should fill up Form 1022 and upload it to my application, to inform the authorities about the change in circumstances, i.e. change in address and telephone no. Or should I wait until the CO is assigned to inform him that there have ben some changes?

I assume the DIAC has already realised that I have landed in Australia, since they sent me a Bridging visa immediately on the third day of my application.

Also, my application was submitted and acknowledged around 28th Feb 2013. When should I expect the CO assignment?

Any other members here, reading this post, who have applied around the same time? Have you guys got the CO assigned?

Any reples will be highly appreciated....


Regards


261311- ACS: 12/11/2012 | EOI (189/65pt):17/01/2013 | ITA: 21/01/2013 | Visa App /ACK: 27/02/2013 27/02/2013 | Indian PCC: In progress | CO: Awaiting


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

ameya.manohar said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> I ma not sure if this is the right thread for introductions but I will still go ahead since I could not find another suitable thread...
> 
> ...


Since you haven't submitted your PCC yet, the CO will have to contact you for sure for PCC and other documents. .I think it should be okay for you to wait until CO assignment and then send the 1022 explaining him the circumstances. 

Can't suggest you on the CO assignment date, had it been just your 189 I'm sure you should've been assigned a CO by now but since you are on a different visa , I don't know which priority this visa type falls into. I think other members of the forum would be able to help you out on this part.

ACS (Software Engineer) Applied/Results : 30th Oct'12/4th Dec | IELTS (L8;R8;W8;S7) - 25th Jan'13(post reval score) | EOI App - 30th Jan'13 (65 points) | UK PCC - 14th Dec'12 | Invite - 4th Feb'13 | Application Lodged - 7th Feb'13 | Indian PCC - 26th Mar'13 | Medicals - 11th Feb'13 | CO Assigned & Docs Requested - 2nd April'13 | CO Details - T4 JH | Grant - 12th April'13 | Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

HI,I got the same CO assigned.Team 04,JH.Is the process fast or slow?


----------



## Kart (Jul 2, 2012)

Yiepeeeee....... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Just now i received my golden mail.

All the time(1.5 years) and efforts that i have put in has finally paid off.

This forum was really informative and helped us throughout the process.

Thanks to all.

It's time for job hunt. OZ , show me what you have got


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys,

anyone applied for US PCC? I have sent the documents on 22nd march.received on 27th...
Anyone know the recent timeline?


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Guys,
> 
> anyone applied for US PCC? I have sent the documents on 22nd march.received on 27th...
> Anyone know the recent timeline?


I have applied for US PCC. I sent my docs on 4 Apr, they received it on 10 Apr. From another thread on this forum, it seems like they charge yor credit card in 3 weeks and if you supplied a US address, you will receive it in the next week. Did your cc get charged yet? 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6939-usa-police-clearance-certificate-46.html


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

vishsang said:


> I have applied for US PCC. I sent my docs on 4 Apr, they received it on 10 Apr. From another thread on this forum, it seems like they charge yor credit card in 3 weeks and if you supplied a US address, you will receive it in the next week. Did your cc get charged yet?
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6939-usa-police-clearance-certificate-46.html


nope..not yet


----------



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey guys I just got my grant!!

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Here is my timeline:

EOI Submitted - 26/03/2013
Invite/Lodged - 01/04/2013
Meds - 03/04/2013
CO Requested Documents - 18/04/2013
Lodged Extra Documents - 19/04/2013
Grant Letter - 19/04/2013

Thanks to everyone on this forum for the great deal of information and insight!

Hope everyone else receives a speedy grant too!

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

jack369 said:


> Hey guys I just got my grant!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

19 days! it was fast!
Which team is your case assigned and who is the CO?


----------



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

Goran said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 19 days! it was fast!
> Which team is your case assigned and who is the CO?


Team 06 Adelaide and CO initials CT


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

jack369 said:


> Team 06 Adelaide and CO initials CT


We share the same CO! I hope she sends me the grant soon!:fingerscrossed:

Congratulations!:clap2:


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

jack369 said:


> Hey guys I just got my grant!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> ...


Sexy dude. Congratulations. I guess they are giving preference to 189ers now


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

jack369 said:


> Hey guys I just got my grant!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> ...


Congrats. What documents ur co requested which took just one day to review and issue grant.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

*Documents status Required*

I have uploaded the supporting documents for overseas work experience,
CO request for character and health evidence.In the application it shows as "Requested"

Now I could see for my overseas experience - others as "Required"

I'm confused.Guys,do I need to upload any other documents,I didn't receive any communication for CO for my employment.

Please let me know.I'm worried.


----------



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

reehan said:


> Congrats. What documents ur co requested which took just one day to review and issue grant.


1) Passport photo - Not the bio-page of the passport but an actual passport photo.
2) Translated Birth Certificate
3) My skills assessment wasn't "certified" so I had to go get it signed


----------



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

australia.ind said:


> I have uploaded the supporting documents for overseas work experience,
> CO request for character and health evidence.In the application it shows as "Requested"
> 
> Now I could see for my overseas experience - others as "Required"
> ...


The "required" will soon turn into "received"


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

jack369 said:


> Hey guys I just got my grant!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> ...




Congrats


----------



## Jackson78 (Feb 7, 2013)

Jackson78 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first detailed mail on this group. I have been a passive observer in this group as I had filed my EOI and Application through an agent and came to know about this group only later.
> 
> ...



Probably the longest wait in my life was over this morning. Received my grant this morning and didn't have a clue to check my mail as I was held up in the hospital for an emergency. 

My Agent called me to inform me about my grant and I was dumbfounded as I have been waiting for more than 5 months after I applied and literally got tired after patiently reading to all your posts. 

Thanks findraj and others for your reply to my earlier mail and for all those who answered questions of others (VVV, SuperM et al )which helped me in understanding various issues. :grouphug::

My time line:

1) ACS - BA ICT- on Aug 2012
2) IELTS - June'12
3) EOI - Submitted - 13 Oct 2012 with 65 points without any dependants
4) Invitation - 15 Oct 2012
5) Submitted and Acknowledge - 13 DEC'12
6) Status changed to Lodged - 14 DEC'12
7) MEDs - 26 DEC'12
8) CO assigned - No Official mail till today.
9) PCC UK- 17 Jan '13
10) PCC India - 21 Jan 2013
10) Grant - 19 Apr 2013

Heading for a sleep after a busy day @hospital...


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

Potturi said:


> Since you haven't submitted your PCC yet, the CO will have to contact you for sure for PCC and other documents. .I think it should be okay for you to wait until CO assignment and then send the 1022 explaining him the circumstances.
> 
> Can't suggest you on the CO assignment date, had it been just your 189 I'm sure you should've been assigned a CO by now but since you are on a different visa , I don't know which priority this visa type falls into. I think other members of the forum would be able to help you out on this part.
> 
> ACS (Software Engineer) Applied/Results : 30th Oct'12/4th Dec | IELTS (L8;R8;W8;S7) - 25th Jan'13(post reval score) | EOI App - 30th Jan'13 (65 points) | UK PCC - 14th Dec'12 | Invite - 4th Feb'13 | Application Lodged - 7th Feb'13 | Indian PCC - 26th Mar'13 | Medicals - 11th Feb'13 | CO Assigned & Docs Requested - 2nd April'13 | CO Details - T4 JH | Grant - 12th April'13 | Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks a Lot for the reply...
My application still falls under priority group 4, for which the stated date for CO Allocation is "within 10 weeks of lodgement"... So although I am still within the 10 week period, I was just getting impatient, since I keep reading about so many people getting a CO assigned in much shorter period.

There is one more query that I have... I was checking the Health Check requirements, and I came across this page on the IMMI website (cant post the link yet due to forum restrcitions) explaining the Assessment of Health Examination Results

On this link, there is a Section regarding Re-Use of Health Examination Results. The gist of the secion is that anyone who has undergone a Health Examination for a 457 Visa (which incidentally is the visa I am currently on), need not undergo medicals for the PR/189 Visa.

My skillselect profile shows "Recommended" against the category of Evidence Of Health. Does this mean I still have to get the Medicals done, or should I wait and see if the CO, once assigned, actually asks for one?

Rgrds
Ameya


261311- ACS: 12/11/2012 | EOI (189/65pt):17/01/2013 | ITA: 21/01/2013 | Visa App /ACK: 27/02/2013 27/02/2013 | Indian PCC: In progress | CO: Awaiting


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

Anyone knows how to get a job overseas? I started applying through seek.com.au but aside from this, what are the other ways? Do you know any agencies that process application. I'm already PR but can't take the risk of going in Australia then look for a job.


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Anyone knows how to get a job overseas? I started applying through seek.com.au but aside from this, what are the other ways? Do you know any agencies that process application. I'm already PR but can't take the risk of going in Australia then look for a job.


Although there have been cases where people got a job whilst staying in India , I'd say the possibility is 1%.even if you grab an opportunity from here there is no way an Australian employer would wait until we complete our notice period and join there until unless we have super talent .

Not that I am trying to dishearten your but this seemed practically impossible to me because I myself an travelling to Melbourne on 30th may and did try getting in touch with a couple of recruitment consultants (thru a friend of mine who's there in Aussie ) and all they said was to get in touch with them when I've reached Melbourne .

The easiest way that I can think of is to see if the company you are currently working with has any projects in Australia. 

GoodLuck !

ACS (Software Engineer) Applied/Results : 30th Oct'12/4th Dec | IELTS (L8;R8;W8;S7) - 25th Jan'13(post reval score) | EOI App - 30th Jan'13 (65 points) | UK PCC - 14th Dec'12 | Invite - 4th Feb'13 | Application Lodged - 7th Feb'13 | Indian PCC - 26th Mar'13 | Medicals - 11th Feb'13 | CO Assigned & Docs Requested - 2nd April'13 | CO Details - T4 JH | Grant - 12th April'13 | Flying to MELB on 30th May'13 | Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

*Quick question*

I am about to apply for a new EOI without claiming for work experience as most of it is not post qualified.My Questions is it alright not to mention work experience details at all on the EOI when not claiming for points? a quick reply would be absolutely lovely


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

hi all, we got CO assigned today..  exactly 6 weeks after applying (which isnt bad since it takes around 10 weeks for 489)
Anyway, Its such a great feeling, just cant wait how it would feel to get the grant..  

Well, back to earth now, we got an email asking for the following:

- Form 80 for me n my husband
- Sponsor Declaration Form (although we had previously submitted it, will do so again)
- Our Daughter's passport bio pages (already submitted, will do so again)

*My questions:*

1. The CO hasnt asked for PCC or medicals? Is it normal?

2. The CO hasnt asked for anything related to my Husband's work experience or Qualifications (we had front-loaded all the degrees, letters, payslips etc) so does that mean they have accepted those or will they ask about them later?

3. in the e-visa page the docs CO asked for have become "Requested", most of the other docs are "received", PCC and Meds are "recommended" my husband's work experience n qualification docs are still "Required" (Although we uploaded em all together). So why are they still required?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

yas.ho said:


> hi all, we got CO assigned today..  exactly 6 weeks after applying (which isnt bad since it takes around 10 weeks for 489)
> Anyway, Its such a great feeling, just cant wait how it would feel to get the grant..
> 
> Well, back to earth now, we got an email asking for the following:
> ...


Any help please!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> hi all, we got CO assigned today..  exactly 6 weeks after applying (which isnt bad since it takes around 10 weeks for 489)
> Anyway, Its such a great feeling, just cant wait how it would feel to get the grant..
> 
> Well, back to earth now, we got an email asking for the following:
> ...


I hope this helps.


----------



## saajidh (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi every one,

I received the medical and character requests for the application today.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

saajidh said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> I received the medical and character requests for the application today.


Good, you now have a CO, go ahead, have your medicals done and submit PCCs. Congratulations.

May you kindly put your timelines in your signature.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

tenten said:


> I hope this helps.


Yes, thank you! 
Going for medicals day after tomorrow.. Fingers crossed!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> Yes, thank you!
> Going for medicals day after tomorrow.. Fingers crossed!


My pleasure, all the best for your medicals.


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear Forumates

Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.

The journey has been adventurous but my case was very simple as I have been in the same place and central govt. R&D job from the time I left college. Though an ex-NRI my international visits too were surprisingly less in the last ten years. And I wholeheartedly thank each and every one in this forum to have helped in the process by taking their time in sharing their experiences, situation, timelines and mostly the step by step guidance. Special thanks to Superm, VVV, Findraj, TENTEN, Shabana, Immiseek and others who i have missed.

Reason for delay has been that my Wife's Medicals were B graded and Had been referred to MOC I guess. I have never received any Correspondence from them as her X-Ray issue was not anything to worry about and neither was I told by CO requesting to take Medical undertaking. MOC is processing small not-so-serious pending medical cases immediately irrespective of the visa type 189 / 190. The processing time depends on the applicant profession and medical history or case. The Visa type considered is just for priority processing purpose.

Changes you notice is once your granted:

1) Two auto generated mails from CO and SkillSelect. CO mail will have a PDF attachment with a 6 page grant letter. SkillSelect mail will contain reason for suspension. The same will be reflected in the online account.

2) The status changes in the eVisa Account before the grant cannot be considered too seriously as for some there wont be any change and some will have proper status changes, may be depends on the CO if he/she wishes to update etc. while granting.

3) You will have a GRANT Letter link in pdf format in the Next Steps (eVisa Account) with status "Letter Created" and all the previous docs list with its status will disappear. The same will be seen for Main applicant and Secondary Applicant.

Our (Main & Secondary applicant(s)) last date to validate the Grant is 05 January 2013. Have to prepare and start making our migration plan. My timelines are updated in the sheets 189 Aspirants & Medical Referred as well as my Signature.

My CONGRATULATIONS and BEST WISHES to all who share the good news with me today as well as other who are expecting the grant!!!! I am always available to render help and support to the forumates waiting for their Visa outcomes and wish to be in touch with everyone in future; be it in the forum or in Australia.

Thanks & Warm Regards,

Zaki


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Dear Forumates
> 
> Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.
> 
> ...


Congrats and best of luck for your future


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Forum,

Finally blessing from team 31 , *I got my grant just 2 hours back*. Finally all the hard work paid off..
All the best for all forum members... 
Thanks for the everyone in this forum for their help and advises....

lane:lane:lane:


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

tdsw said:


> I am about to apply for a new EOI without claiming for work experience as most of it is not post qualified.My Questions is it alright not to mention work experience details at all on the EOI when not claiming for points? a quick reply would be absolutely lovely



I think it is better not mention your pre qualifing experience in your EOI. because if you have enter 3 years of experience in your EOI it will calculate that and add 5 points to your EOI. When your visa application is processing they will only account post qualifing experience. Then you might be in trouble. But if you want you can enter those experience when you filing your visa application not in EOI. hope this clear...


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

devandroid said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Finally blessing from team 31 , *I got my grant just 2 hours back*. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum members...
> ...


congrates,
when did you give your medicals?


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> congrates,
> when did you give your medicals?


CO has allocated on 6th of march and requested our medicals. We have done our medicals on 30th of march and done our new bourn baby's medicals on 24th of april.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

devandroid said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Finally blessing from team 31 , *I got my grant just 2 hours back*. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum members...
> ...


Congrats


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

devandroid said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Finally blessing from team 31 , I got my grant just 2 hours back. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum members...
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

zakisaleem18 said:


> Dear Forumates
> 
> Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!! Have a blast!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Question - we need medicals for newborns, but do we also need police clearance for new born? Thanks


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> Question - we need medicals for newborns, but do we also need police clearance for new born? Thanks



police cle only for 18 yrs above


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks so much. So steps after lodging application should be:
1. Upload documents online
2. Get MEdicals done
3. Get Police clearance done - For me India and USA (State plus FBI)

Please let me know if i am missing any step.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

devandroid said:


> CO has allocated on 6th of march and requested our medicals. We have done our medicals on 30th of march and done our new bourn baby's medicals on 24th of april.


Congratulations!! 
Can u please let me know whether ur wife got her medicals during pregnancy? I mean as u said u got urs in march n baby's in April.. So was ur baby born in April or march?


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> Thanks so much. So steps after lodging application should be:
> 1. Upload documents online
> 2. Get MEdicals done
> 3. Get Police clearance done - For me India and USA (State plus FBI)
> ...


yes, correct brother.but once you are being alloted your cas officer, then he will ask you to go for health and character check ups, that is medicals and pcc (for all those countries you hv lived for more than 2 yrs in past 10 yrs)

then if co needs any additional documents like form 80, he will inform you and give you time limit of 28 days(standard) to submit all the documents online within that time frame..
All the best to you


----------



## saq1980 (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone applied Singapore police certificate from Malaysia?
where we go for fingerprint process?


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

*Subclass 189 - CO Not Yet Assigned*

Hi Everybody

Let me begin with a short introduction. I am Ameya, and I am currently residing in Sydney, NSW, Australia since past 3 months.

I had submitted my EOI for Subclass 189 on 17th Jan 2013, and received an Invitation to Apply on 21st Jan 2013. In between, I managed to get an overseas assignemnt to Sydney from my current organisation, and landed up in Australia on 18th Feb 2013 on a Subclass 457. These three weeks in between (21st Jan to 18th Feb) were pretty hectic, and I just could not find time to complete my Visa Application.
Upon reaching Sydney, I took some time organising my documents and everything, and managed to submit my application on 27th Feb 2013. I promptly received the acknowledgement on the same day, and along with it a Bridging Visa - Class A.
Ever since, I have been patiently keeping a track of my application, eagerly waiting for assignment of a Case Officer.
The DIAC website states that for a Subclass 189 application, a CO will be assigned within 10 weeks of lodgement. However, I am fast approaching the 10 weeks deadline,and I still havent been assigned a CO. To speed up the process, I have applied for Police Certificates and I am expecting them to be delivered soon.

I am really starting to get worried now, since I could see on the forum that a few applicants, in the same Occupation as I am, and who had lodged applications after me, have already been assigned a CO.

Could the forum members provide some guidance in this regards? I also have a few other queries as follows:

1. Should I go ahead and get my medicals done too? I have left them pending only because I read it on the DIAC website that the Health Assessment done during issuance of a Subclass 457 is valid for a PR visa.

2.Can I call the DIAC and ask them for a status on my application, once the deadline of 10 weeks is breached?

3. Should I proactively upload documents stating a change in circumstances (Address, Phone No., etc...) or should I wait for the CO assignment. Also if you guys suggest proactively informing them, then which form should I use? Should I use the Form 1022 (Change In Circumstances) or should I use Form 929 (Address and Passport Details Change)

Any help and advise is appreciated.


Regards


261311- ACS: 12/11/2012 | EOI (189/65pt):17/01/2013 | ITA: 21/01/2013 | Visa App /ACK: 27/02/2013 27/02/2013 | PCC: In progress | CO Assignment: Awaited


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> Congratulations!!
> Can u please let me know whether ur wife got her medicals during pregnancy? I mean as u said u got urs in march n baby's in April.. So was ur baby born in April or march?


Wife has done her medicals after the delivery. baby was born on while we have applied for the visa(first week of march). So we send notification changes form along with baby's passport and birth certificate. Then CO added our baby and requested his medicals.


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> yes, correct brother.but once you are being alloted your cas officer, then he will ask you to go for health and character check ups, that is medicals and pcc (for all those countries you hv lived for more than 2 yrs in past 10 yrs)
> 
> then if co needs any additional documents like form 80, he will inform you and give you time limit of 28 days(standard) to submit all the documents online within that time frame..
> All the best to you


Thanks Bro!


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> Thanks Bro!


usually after visa application, case officer is alloted in 4-5 wks time, and he/she will ask you for health n character req. so, may be by 4th wk of may your co will contact you or DIAc will inform you co details.


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

I couldn't express my happiness in words. Received grant today morning 
Thank you all for your support and help. 

For those whose meds are referred, my wife meds were completed on 23rd march and clinic uploaded them on 25th march.
As per CO, they were referred sometime in last week of March (so I assumed that they were referred on 29th march).
so it took around 1 month for MOC to clear meds and the algorithm that MOC uses to process medicals is still remains a mystery.

All the best for my forum mates who are waiting for their grant.
i'll be around in expatforum and happy to help if you have any questions to the best of my knowledge.
Thanks again and wish you all success.Expatforum rockzz


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

outlander said:


> I couldn't express my happiness in words. Received grant today morning
> Thank you all for your support and help.
> 
> For those whose meds are referred, my wife meds were completed on 23rd march and clinic uploaded them on 25th march.
> ...



Congrats bro


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats bro


Thanks for your wishes buddy


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear All

Sorry couldn't respond to all the congratulatory responses as I got held up reading the next steps for migration from booking tickets, taking leave, post landing plans, finances etc. To be frank I almost sank with the amount of information on the websites and kind off confused with the many plans. I know I can confidently rely on this forum for any doubts and is the best hub to share and gain experiences in this regard.

I wholeheartedly thank each and every one again for all the likes and well wishes. Also I wish all who, are granted and waiting for their grant for a fruitful journey during this complete process. Patience is the key and the long wait might lead us to a lot of permission regarding our pre and post visa process. This forum and its members are always there to depend on for any issues related to your case and surely raise your hopes. We are like one big online family.... 

Warmest Regards

Zaki


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

Good Morning Guys...
Anybody who could answer my queries please... My anxiety is at its peak.... 

261311- ACS: 12/11/2012 | EOI (189/65pt):17/01/2013 | ITA: 21/01/2013 | Visa App /ACK: 27/02/2013 27/02/2013 | PCC: In progress | CO Assignment: Awaited out:


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

hi did anyone eoi get picked today


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Guys, I have filed for my 190 Visa today. any rough idea how long does it takes to get a CO appointed ? Anywhere in between 4-5 weeks.. Yeah ?

Mucch Appreciated !


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello Everybody

Just checked on the DIAC Website, and they have updated the Allocation Dates... according to the website, the CO assignment is now happening within 8 weeks of lodgement, which means that I am already 2 weeks overdue the set SLA...

Please help me guys... I am on the edge of a nervous breakdown now... 

261311- ACS: 12/11/2012 | EOI (189/65pt):17/01/2013 | ITA: 21/01/2013 | Visa App /ACK: 27/02/2013 27/02/2013 | Indian PCC: In progress | CO: (Still) Awaited


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

outlander said:


> I couldn't express my happiness in words. Received grant today morning
> Thank you all for your support and help.
> 
> For those whose meds are referred, my wife meds were completed on 23rd march and clinic uploaded them on 25th march.
> ...



Congrats Bro........Will you please share CO Initials of Team 4 ?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

ameya.manohar said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Just checked on the DIAC Website, and they have updated the Allocation Dates... according to the website, the CO assignment is now happening within 8 weeks of lodgement, which means that I am already 2 weeks overdue the set SLA...
> 
> ...


Can you please share the link where you've read it ! Thanks


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Can you please share the link where you've read it ! Thanks


Check out the allocation table on the following link

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Ohh Ive filed for 190 so the new updates are still the same for me

190 Skilled - Nominated	Within 5 weeks of lodgement !


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

outlander said:


> I couldn't express my happiness in words. Received grant today morning
> Thank you all for your support and help.
> 
> For those whose meds are referred, my wife meds were completed on 23rd march and clinic uploaded them on 25th march.
> ...


Congrats..I would say your process was very fast. Can you tell me when did you got confirmation from CO regarding security checks as in my case there is no response yet from CO about security checks completion since 19th Nov '12


----------



## tdsw (Mar 5, 2013)

For heavens sake hasn't there been anyone EOI picked up on the 6 May 2013.


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

ameya.manohar said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Just checked on the DIAC Website, and they have updated the Allocation Dates... according to the website, the CO assignment is now happening within 8 weeks of lodgement, which means that I am already 2 weeks overdue the set SLA...
> 
> ...


Hello Everybody

Unable to contain my anxiety, I called up the DIAC helpline today, and it was only then that I got to know that a Case officer has already been assigned. The case officer has requested some additional documentation.

Is this common that a Case officer demands a document without sending a communication requesting the same. How is the applicant supposed to know. The CO assigned is from Adelaide - Team 2. I dont know the complete initials, just the first name which start with an 'S'. Any reports on the speed and efficiency of team 2 CO's?

261311- ACS: 12/11/2012 | EOI (189/65pt):17/01/2013 | ITA: 21/01/2013 | Visa App /ACK: 27/02/2013 27/02/2013 | Indian PCC: In progress | CO: Supposedly Assigned.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

ameya.manohar said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Unable to contain my anxiety, I called up the DIAC helpline today, and it was only then that I got to know that a Case officer has already been assigned. The case officer has requested some additional documentation.
> 
> ...


You should have got an email when a CO asks for further documents. Check your spam and all other folders..


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

findraj said:


> You should have got an email when a CO asks for further documents. Check your spam and all other folders..


Maybe someone from team 2 can provide ameya.manohar the email id for team 2 so he can add it to your contacts. This way it won't go to spam anymore.


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

vishsang said:


> Maybe someone from team 2 can provide ameya.manohar the email id for team 2 so he can add it to your contacts. This way it won't go to spam anymore.


Thanks for the help.

The DIAC Helpdesk has already provided me with the email id for team 2.

I was just curious to know as to whatever happened to the communication, because I have been checking my email account thoroughly, even the SPAM...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

ameya.manohar said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> The DIAC Helpdesk has already provided me with the email id for team 2.
> 
> I was just curious to know as to whatever happened to the communication, because I have been checking my email account thoroughly, even the SPAM...


Check your evisa status? does it have any requested documents?


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

findraj said:


> Check your evisa status? does it have any requested documents?


Nope... It only shows a few category of documents as *Recommended*. But none is being shown as *Requested*.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

ameya.manohar said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Unable to contain my anxiety, I called up the DIAC helpline today, and it was only then that I got to know that a Case officer has already been assigned. The case officer has requested some additional documentation.
> 
> ...


Hey Ameya
I do not mean to sound pessimistic however, adelaide gsm teams are known to be a bit slower than their brissy counterparts. I'd ask you to keep your fingers crossed and hope for an email from your CO. Just keep pestering them (maybe call every two days and enquire about your status) and hopefully that should make a difference. As the saying goes, "The squeaky wheel gets oiled first".
Good luck :clap2:


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hey Ameya
> I do not mean to sound pessimistic however, adelaide gsm teams are known to be a bit slower than their brissy counterparts. I'd ask you to keep your fingers crossed and hope for an email from your CO. Just keep pestering them (maybe call every two days and enquire about your status) and hopefully that should make a difference. As the saying goes, "The squeaky wheel gets oiled first".
> Good luck :clap2:


Actually tbh, I would recommend against pestering them for 2 reasons 1) I wouldn't want to pi** off my CO 2) the more time they spend taking calls/answering emails, the less time they devote to processing applications.

I would just write a polite email to team 2 with the TRN, applicant name, dob and country of birth. I would mention that on the phone DIAC said that additional documents were requested, that you didn't receive the email due to an unknown glitch and inquire if they could resend the request for additional documents. 

Since this is a team-specific email, it shouldn't take much time to answer. 

Good luck


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

vishsang said:


> Actually tbh, I would recommend against pestering them for 2 reasons 1) I wouldn't want to pi** off my CO 2) the more time they spend taking calls/answering emails, the less time they devote to processing applications.
> 
> I would just write a polite email to team 2 with the TRN, applicant name, dob and country of birth. I would mention that on the phone DIAC said that additional documents were requested, that you didn't receive the email due to an unknown glitch and inquire if they could resend the request for additional documents.
> 
> ...


Yeah you are right. Haha this is where the line comes in. Contact them everyday = you'd most definitely piss them off but contact them every two three days = you are just anxious. You have to be subtle in your pestering lol. Btw you dont always have to call. Sometimes emails suffice.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I believe one should only call once or twice in a month. They do keep a track of cases under them.

Dont pester with calls, emails are best unless the CO is absolutely not responding/ updating status in evisa


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

Phew....

What a day it has been...
Well, to quell my curiosity I called up the DIAC Helpdesk again... And after enduring another half an hour hold, the DIAC Rep told me that the CO was assigned just today, and that may be the reason that the CO has not yet sent any communication.

Anyway, I guess we wont be able to investigate any further. I will have to take it on face value that it happened today indeed.

Keeping my fingers crossed now...


261311- ACS: 12/11/2012 | EOI (189/65pt):17/01/2013 | ITA: 21/01/2013 | Visa App /ACK: 27/02/2013 27/02/2013 | Indian PCC: In progress | CO: 07/05/2013 T2 Adelaide SK


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

ameya.manohar said:


> Phew....
> 
> What a day it has been...
> Well, to quell my curiosity I called up the DIAC Helpdesk again... And after enduring another half an hour hold, the DIAC Rep told me that the CO was assigned just today, and that may be the reason that the CO has not yet sent any communication.
> ...



Oh comeon, if the Operator told you the CO name and team, thats all you need with a little bit of patience. she will look at your documents and let you know in 10-15(max) working days or if everything is ok you would get a direct grant.


----------



## santhoser (Feb 19, 2013)

Got CO assigned.
All docs submitted including Medicals and PCC.


----------



## Samuel04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Guys,

Finally.. With god's grace 've received the grant mail. Wow what a feelin.... I came to Chennai from Hyderabad thinkin that it wud take some time for the grant since it was referred on March... And this news was somethin unexpected. I thank each and everyone in this forum for the ultimate support. I'll be available and continue to support. 
lane:eace:eace::rockon::rockon::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. I wish everyone a speedy grant. Thank you all


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Samuel04 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally.. With god's grace 've received the grant mail. Wow what a feelin.... I came to Chennai from Hyderabad thinkin that it wud take some time for the grant since it was referred on March... And this news was somethin unexpected. I thank each and everyone in this forum for the ultimate support. I'll be available and continue to support.
> lane:eace:eace::rockon::rockon::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. I wish everyone a speedy grant. Thank you all


Congrats buddy


----------



## santhoser (Feb 19, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Will be leaving Kuwait in Q4 this calendar year. Plan to land in Australia in Jan 2014.
> Will start job search from August.



Great Warrior.... Congrats ...


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

sach....i see uv mentioned three dates for ur job verification....did they call at ur office thrice and plz give details of each call


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Finally the Day has arrived when i have received the Golden Mail of the Grant Notification..

For me it is not less than a dream comes true and now i m ozzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...........

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane:

Thank you all for your support & wish you all a very a speedy Grant..

Thanks to RL( Such a nice lady & very systematic) 


.


----------



## Kart (Jul 2, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Finally the Day has arrived when i have received the Golden Mail of the Grant Notification..
> 
> For me it is not less than a dream comes true and now i m ozzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...........
> 
> ...


Congrats... party hard buddy :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## neelarao (Oct 31, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Finally the Day has arrived when i have received the Golden Mail of the Grant Notification..
> 
> For me it is not less than a dream comes true and now i m ozzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...........
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Kart said:


> Congrats... party hard buddy :cheer2: :cheer2:




Thanks dude..........


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

neelarao said:


> Congratulations!! :clap2::clap2:



Thanks dear..


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Finally the Day has arrived when i have received the Golden Mail of the Grant Notification..
> 
> For me it is not less than a dream comes true and now i m ozzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...........
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

khanash said:


> sach....i see uv mentioned three dates for ur job verification....did they call at ur office thrice and plz give details of each call



Hi khanash, first of all they called my office landline no n enquired me abt my business. It was a call of 10 minutes n there ware lot of questions asked by the embassy guy. Secondly after few days they made a crank call assuming to be customer n lot of questions, few of them were almost same as previously asked by embassy guy. Lastly, they reached my office after few days to make a physical check about my business n office. Took photographs of almost everything, few questions n answers exchanged n in 7 or 8 minutes they were gone. Thts the story n after that last enquiry, within 15 days i had visa in my mailbox.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

anandlitesh said:


> Finally the Day has arrived when i have received the Golden Mail of the Grant Notification..
> 
> For me it is not less than a dream comes true and now i m ozzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...........
> 
> ...


Congratulations and Celebrations


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi khanash, first of all they called my office landline no n enquired me abt my business. It was a call of 10 minutes n there ware lot of questions asked by the embassy guy. Secondly after few days they made a crank call assuming to be customer n lot of questions, few of them were almost same as previously asked by embassy guy. Lastly, they reached my office after few days to make a physical check about my business n office. Took photographs of almost everything, few questions n answers exchanged n in 7 or 8 minutes they were gone. Thts the story n after that last enquiry, within 15 days i had visa in my mailbox.


Damn !! That's scary ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Damn !! That's scary ! :fingerscrossed:


Yup it was, but now when i think about it, really feels amazed that how i handle each n everything. Really the whole process was tensed but a real lesson to how to handle things under real pressure.


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi khanash, first of all they called my office landline no n enquired me abt my business. It was a call of 10 minutes n there ware lot of questions asked by the embassy guy. Secondly after few days they made a crank call assuming to be customer n lot of questions, few of them were almost same as previously asked by embassy guy. Lastly, they reached my office after few days to make a physical check about my business n office. Took photographs of almost everything, few questions n answers exchanged n in 7 or 8 minutes they were gone. Thts the story n after that last enquiry, within 15 days i had visa in my mailbox.


oh gosh.... such a thorough checking...what business u had and what was the category u applied for....how many employees did u have???


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

khanash said:


> oh gosh.... such a thorough checking...what business u had and what was the category u applied for....how many employees did u have???


I am a event organisor n my category is conference n event organisor.... I had 16 employees working for my company at that time


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Got the grant . Thanks every member of this fantastic forum and wish all the people best of luck for an early grant .


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

congrats mate!!!


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

ITA: 28 Feb 2013, Lodged Application: 18 March 2013, CO: 7 April 203, Medicals: 15 April & 10th May, Waiting for Grant.....


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

aftabnaveed said:


> ITA: 28 Feb 2013, Lodged Application: 18 March 2013, CO: 7 April 203, Medicals: 15 April & 10th May, Waiting for Grant.....


would u like to provide more details like application type 190 or 189
didnt ur case officer request for form 80 or u frontloaded it
did u get any verification calls....


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

khanash said:


> would u like to provide more details like application type 190 or 189
> didnt ur case officer request for form 80 or u frontloaded it
> did u get any verification calls....


I applied through a consultant, and CO asked me for Form80, Medical and PCC did not frontload those.


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey Guys, do I need to frontload my partner's IELTS result, or I shall wait for CO ?


----------



## santhoser (Feb 19, 2013)

sandy44 said:


> Got the grant . Thanks every member of this fantastic forum and wish all the people best of luck for an early grant .


Thats Great... All the best ...


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

aftabnaveed said:


> Hey Guys, do I need to frontload my partner's IELTS result, or I shall wait for CO ?


i think u hould frontload it....
its going to speeden up ur things....
is ur case 190 state sponsored or 189 independent


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

khanash said:


> i think u hould frontload it....
> its going to speeden up ur things....
> is ur case 190 state sponsored or 189 independent


Its 190 NSW, what if I provide language proficiency letter, she did MBA


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

ameya.manohar said:


> Phew....
> 
> What a day it has been...
> Well, to quell my curiosity I called up the DIAC Helpdesk again... And after enduring another half an hour hold, the DIAC Rep told me that the CO was assigned just today, and that may be the reason that the CO has not yet sent any communication.
> ...



Good Luck with the Team and CO.. Mine is stuck from past 1month+ after MOC is cleared.. Looks like he is very slow


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I have Lodged my application on 16 Dec for 189 and CO Assigned on 24 Feb 

CO asked for Form 80 and Form 1221 and I Submitted the filled form along with all the required Documents on 06 Mar. I also gave her a notification of a change of circumstances that we were expecting our first baby on April and by the grace of almighty, we blessed by a baby boy on mid of April. Then I have sent my baby’s passport and Birth Certificate to CO on May 6 and ask that should I complete our Medical and PCC or not.

CO acknowledged my mail and let me know that she already created health ID for my Son and about medical and PCC, her statement is below:

“You are required to provide health and character clearance to progress your application, however be advised that your application is undergoing routine external verification which can take up to 12 months to complete”

According to her statement, I can’t understand that should I complete the medical & PCC. As I know if DIAC grant visa then the first entry date they consider from the medical date, so should I wait for CO’s strong recommendation or complete it now.

Please share your experience

Thanks


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

aftabnaveed said:


> Its 190 NSW, what if I provide language proficiency letter, she did MBA


i think a letter could be obtained frm the university that the medium of instruction was English throughout the two years then it would suffice.


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

khanash said:


> i think a letter could be obtained frm the university that the medium of instruction was English throughout the two years then it would suffice.


Great, thank you, will have that today  already applied for it, what is your status btw?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

bengal_tiger said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have Lodged my application on 16 Dec for 189 and CO Assigned on 24 Feb
> 
> ...


Did CO ask for your PCC and Medicals? If yes then go ahead with Baby's Medicals if no then wait for it and do all together. Your date of entry is 1 year from PCC or Medicals, whichever date is earlier.

Congrats and Good Luck!


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

findraj said:


> Did CO ask for your PCC and Medicals? If yes then go ahead with Baby's Medicals if no then wait for it and do all together. Your date of entry is 1 year from PCC or Medicals, whichever date is earlier.
> 
> Congrats and Good Luck!


CO asked me for medicals and PCC till 7th may which just passed, I asked for more time as my daughter's passport was not ready, question is do they carry external security checks once the ask for medicals and PCC ? as external security checks might take 12 months, medical and pcc would expire by then. 

thanks.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

aftabnaveed said:


> CO asked me for medicals and PCC till 7th may which just passed, I asked for more time as my daughter's passport was not ready, question is do they carry external security checks once the ask for medicals and PCC ? as external security checks might take 12 months, medical and pcc would expire by then.
> 
> thanks.


Once you get baby's passport, apply for health and PCC because CO has asked for it. There is a chance security checks are over when Co asks for PCC or meds. I think go and get your meds, PCC soon as they will take time as well


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

findraj said:


> Once you get baby's passport, apply for health and PCC because CO has asked for it. There is a chance security checks are over when Co asks for PCC or meds. I think go and get your meds, PCC soon as they will take time as well


I already submitted my Meds and PCC, 3 meds were submitted on 15th of April, baby med submitted on 10th May, PCC was submitted on April 18th, would be submitting my Partners English proficiency letter today, now waiting for Grant  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

bruvva74 said:


> So... first major setback this morning.
> 
> I got an email back from my CO and it looks like I've made an error on the EOI which is going to invalidate my application. On the EOI I've mistaken my understanding of "Meets Australian Study Requirement" and selected Yes. What I've not picked up at the time is that this study is within Australia - not for what I thought with my employment related qualifications gained in the UK.
> 
> ...


So after the stress of the past two months since our first application had a CO assigned and subsequently had to be withdrawn, we've now resubmitted.

I've learned the hard way that an error on my EOI proved to be VERY costly - $3060.00AUD costly. Despite following all of the official advice that I was provided with and even an acknowledgement from my CO that I had a genuine case to be issued a refund, it was denied. 

Fortunately I have an amazing family that has helped with the money to resubmit a new application and we now begin the process again. I'm absolutely paranoid this time, but it's in now so all I can do is wait for the CO to be assigned again. Just hope this time we get there... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

bruvva74 said:


> So after the stress of the past two months since our first application had a CO assigned and subsequently had to be withdrawn, we've now resubmitted.
> 
> I've learned the hard way that an error on my EOI proved to be VERY costly - $3060.00AUD costly. Despite following all of the official advice that I was provided with and even an acknowledgement from my CO that I had a genuine case to be issued a refund, it was denied.
> 
> Fortunately I have an amazing family that has helped with the money to resubmit a new application and we now begin the process again. I'm absolutely paranoid this time, but it's in now so all I can do is wait for the CO to be assigned again. Just hope this time we get there... :fingerscrossed:


IT's really sad to know about all of this ! Well, all i can do is wish you loads of luck for this time !! Sit back and relax.. This time you'll gonna make it !

Cheers


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

bruvva74 said:


> So after the stress of the past two months since our first application had a CO assigned and subsequently had to be withdrawn, we've now resubmitted.
> 
> I've learned the hard way that an error on my EOI proved to be VERY costly - $3060.00AUD costly. Despite following all of the official advice that I was provided with and even an acknowledgement from my CO that I had a genuine case to be issued a refund, it was denied.
> 
> Fortunately I have an amazing family that has helped with the money to resubmit a new application and we now begin the process again. I'm absolutely paranoid this time, but it's in now so all I can do is wait for the CO to be assigned again. Just hope this time we get there... :fingerscrossed:


It is sad, but you must look ahead and make sure the $6K doesnt go waste..

Tip: if you dont know what to fill there is always a help button next to the question. Take time to read it because each and every field is to be correctly filled.

Also confirm the points that you claim in your EOI...

Wish you Luck Bruvva!!


----------



## AKFZ (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi ,

I need some help regarding submitting docs to CO. I received email from CO asking for further employment evidence and PCC. Now , i have my team emaiil address, but i dont know how to email , as in , what should be the subject line and what info should i include regarding me when sending docs in email. or should i upload those docs to ve-visa portal?


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

AKFZ said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I need some help regarding submitting docs to CO. I received email from CO asking for further employment evidence and PCC. Now , i have my team emaiil address, but i dont know how to email , as in , what should be the subject line and what info should i include regarding me when sending docs in email. or should i upload those docs to ve-visa portal?


My email subject was on the same lines as the email subject of the communication from my CO:

"C/Officer: <CO Name> | <File Number> | <My TRN> | <My Name> | Requested Documents Attached"

In the body of my email, I inserted all client information that was sent in the attachment of the CO communication - Name, Date of Birth, Country of Birth, Client ID, File number, TRN, Date of Application. 

Then I explained the purpose of the email i.e. requested documents are attached, FBI clearance is still pending, proof that I have sent FBI the application, what is the status of my health requirements... yada yada

Then I attached the documents and off it went.

In addition to this I also uploaded the documents on eVisa. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## AKFZ (Apr 6, 2013)

vishsang said:


> My email subject was on the same lines as the email subject of the communication from my CO:
> 
> "C/Officer: <CO Name> | <File Number> | <My TRN> | <My Name> | Requested Documents Attached"
> 
> ...





Thanks a lot. It really helped.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Finally got my grant letter today........

Thanks to all for continuous support...........


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations for the grant, but what does Med Referred mean? does that mean it has been acknowledged by CO ?, as I got email today in which he said that all of my family medicals have been referred, but due to backlog it would take a while to clear those.

thanks.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Finally got my grant letter today........
> 
> Thanks to all for continuous support...........


Patience paid off!!!!

Congratulations Slagozzz!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

findraj said:


> Patience paid off!!!!
> 
> Congratulations Slagozzz!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks a lot findraj........


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

aftabnaveed said:


> Congratulations for the grant, but what does Med Referred mean? does that mean it has been acknowledged by CO ?, as I got email today in which he said that all of my family medicals have been referred, but due to backlog it would take a while to clear those.
> 
> thanks.


Medical referred means after submission of medical has been sent to MOC for further analysis. This happened when there is any confusion regarding medical results and GHO cannot finalize the medical.


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Medical referred means after submission of medical has been sent to MOC for further analysis. This happened when there is any confusion regarding medical results and GHO cannot finalize the medical.


Thank you slagozzz for clarification, 

This is what exactly CO wrote 

"All of your medicals have been referred. As there is a backlog with referred medicals this could take up to two months to clear. Hopefully it will be quicker than that."


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Keep up the High Spirits Naveed !! you'll get thru soon


----------



## chawla.gaganpreet (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Got my Grant letter today... thanks alot for helping me, I was a silent observer of this forum. It helped me a lot.

Thanks,
Gagan


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

aftabnaveed said:


> Thank you slagozzz for clarification,
> 
> This is what exactly CO wrote
> 
> "All of your medicals have been referred. As there is a backlog with referred medicals this could take up to two months to clear. Hopefully it will be quicker than that."


Although CO has given 2 months deadline , please do not so optimistic. If there is no problem then we hope that your medical will be cleared within 3 months. But if they find anything then you may need to take some more tests and your application will be delayed. So be prepared for any news..............


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

chawla.gaganpreet said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got my Grant letter today... thanks alot for helping me, I was a silent observer of this forum. It helped me a lot.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gagan


congrats......

i have also got my grant today........

what is your timeline mate?..........


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

chawla.gaganpreet said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got my Grant letter today... thanks alot for helping me, I was a silent observer of this forum. It helped me a lot.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gagan


Congrats. Can you please share your timelines?


----------



## chawla.gaganpreet (Feb 20, 2013)

for me it took me approx 21 days for VISA grant, no time on CO, I checked yesterday, I have done the medicals in advance, so in just 21 days of applying the VISA I got the grant letter


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

chawla.gaganpreet said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got my Grant letter today... thanks alot for helping me, I was a silent observer of this forum. It helped me a lot.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gagan


Whoaaa !! Grants and Grants ! Congrats Chawla Sahab !! Can you please share your timeline ?

Cheers


----------



## chawla.gaganpreet (Feb 20, 2013)

find my Time lines 

IELTS- 8.5,8.5,7,7- 09/03/2013 | ACS-11/04/2013 |EOI Submition 13/04/2013|EOI invitation -22/04/13| Apply VISA 1/05/2013 | GRANT Letter - 21/05/2013


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Finally got my grant letter today........
> 
> Thanks to all for continuous support...........


Congratulations....:clap2:


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

chawla.gaganpreet said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got my Grant letter today... thanks alot for helping me, I was a silent observer of this forum. It helped me a lot.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gagan


Congratulations... you're so lucky!


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

chawla.gaganpreet said:


> find my Time lines
> 
> IELTS- 8.5,8.5,7,7- 09/03/2013 | ACS-11/04/2013 |EOI Submition 13/04/2013|EOI invitation -22/04/13| Apply VISA 1/05/2013 | GRANT Letter - 21/05/2013


OMG.........

what is your occupation?.......


----------



## chawla.gaganpreet (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks by the way... seeing ur timelines... it looks like you will be the next one in the line


----------



## chawla.gaganpreet (Feb 20, 2013)

developer Programer.... and you


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

chawla.gaganpreet said:


> developer Programer.... and you


Civil engineer.....


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

wow that was really quick Chawla congratulations.....


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Although CO has given 2 months deadline , please do not so optimistic. If there is no problem then we hope that your medical will be cleared within 3 months. But if they find anything then you may need to take some more tests and your application will be delayed. So be prepared for any news..............


That is scary man, I thought to hold on my lodging Visa application for NZ as I received ITA from there too, its deadline is near by, 15th June, but seems like I don't have any other option left, and have to spend some more money, it sucks! :spit:


----------



## subscriptions.im007 (May 2, 2013)

Hi

Can anybody advise me what needs to be done to get the state sponsorship. I am waiting for my ACS feedback & was quite sure of claiming 15 points for experience before this experience confusion.

Now it seems I may not be able to make 60 points so have started exploring the state sponsorship option for 190 visa instead of 189.

Thanks


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi There, 

My wife had C-Section, could that be the cause of medical been referred ? if yes then how would that affect my and kids' medical? will decision on those will be delayed too? And how long does that take to be cleared

thanks.


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

bruvva74 said:


> So after the stress of the past two months since our first application had a CO assigned and subsequently had to be withdrawn, we've now resubmitted.
> 
> I've learned the hard way that an error on my EOI proved to be VERY costly - $3060.00AUD costly. Despite following all of the official advice that I was provided with and even an acknowledgement from my CO that I had a genuine case to be issued a refund, it was denied.
> 
> Fortunately I have an amazing family that has helped with the money to resubmit a new application and we now begin the process again. I'm absolutely paranoid this time, but it's in now so all I can do is wait for the CO to be assigned again. Just hope this time we get there... :fingerscrossed:


What was wrong in your EOI?


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

hunganh07 said:


> What was wrong in your EOI?


I had incorrectly answered Yes to the question "Has the application met the Australian Study Requirements"


So latest news is that after re-applying on 15 May, I had contact from my CO (Adelaide Team 2) on 4th June - very quick. She required me to resubmit a couple of docs that hadn't uploaded correctly. Apparently I'm now just waiting on my meds to be finalized before she makes her decision.

Does anybody know how long typically it takes to finalise meds?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

bruvva74 said:


> I had incorrectly answered Yes to the question "Has the application met the Australian Study Requirements"
> 
> 
> So latest news is that after re-applying on 15 May, I had contact from my CO (Adelaide Team 2) on 4th June - very quick. She required me to resubmit a couple of docs that hadn't uploaded correctly. Apparently I'm now just waiting on my meds to be finalized before she makes her decision.
> ...


About 2 weeks from the date of medicals done and submitted online by the clinic. if you have health issue that may need further tests/recommendation from MOC, they will be referred.

I am not aware of the current timelines of the referring process..

Good Luck, hope you get your grant soon

Edit: Just saw your signature, you did your meds on 19/02 even if they were reffered they should have been finalised by now.


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

findraj said:


> About 2 weeks from the date of medicals done and submitted online by the clinic. if you have health issue that may need further tests/recommendation from MOC, they will be referred.
> 
> I am not aware of the current timelines of the referring process..
> 
> Good Luck, hope you get your grant soon


When medicals are referred it might take 2 to 3 months, to be cleared by MOC, mine were submitted on April 10.


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

findraj said:


> About 2 weeks from the date of medicals done and submitted online by the clinic. if you have health issue that may need further tests/recommendation from MOC, they will be referred.
> 
> I am not aware of the current timelines of the referring process..
> 
> ...


Heard from the CO this morning. Meds were referred upon receipt in late Feb for 3 out of 4 of my family (not surprised). CO told me that MOC are currently reviewing Feb's referrals so hopefully won't be long now. 

This should give others a better guide of current timescales.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

bruvva74 said:


> Heard from the CO this morning. Meds were referred upon receipt in late Feb for 3 out of 4 of my family (not surprised). CO told me that MOC are currently reviewing Feb's referrals so hopefully won't be long now.
> 
> This should give others a better guide of current timescales.



Yup your grant is not too far from now


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

Lets hope so..!


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't know how DIAC defines ""hopefully won’t be long""

Got this reply from CO: only 1 part left to fix, so hopefully won’t be long.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I don't know how DIAC defines ""hopefully won’t be long""
> 
> Got this reply from CO: only 1 part left to fix, so hopefully won’t be long.


It depends what part is left?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> It depends what part is left?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


this is the part of IT ticket raised by CO. I don't know how many parts are pending. 93 days are gone so far after lodging.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> this is the part of IT ticket raised by CO. I don't know how many parts are pending. 93 days are gone so far after lodging.


What does IT ticket mean? Is medical cleared? Security check done?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> What does IT ticket mean? Is medical cleared? Security check done?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


When I lodged visa, DIAC system merged my wife;s id with some one other's now CO has generated request to fix this issue, so that she can grant me visa. rest everything is cleared.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> When I lodged visa, DIAC system merged my wife;s id with some one other's now CO has generated request to fix this issue, so that she can grant me visa. rest everything is cleared.


Oh, that won't take long. You can start celebrating dude.....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Oh, that won't take long. You can start celebrating dude.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


can't do anything till I get the grant. My CO works from tuesday to friday.


----------



## santhoser (Feb 19, 2013)

@last .... Got the Grant Letter ... !!


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi all,
Finally wish come true i got my letter today 

regards
Sunil


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

sunil0780 said:


> Hi all,
> Finally wish come true i got my letter today
> 
> regards
> Sunil


Hey! Congrats, Mate... Do celebrate it without fail...


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

sunil0780 said:


> Hi all,
> Finally wish come true i got my letter today
> 
> regards
> Sunil


CCongrats Man!!!! :clap2: Can you pls ahre ur timeline,was meds referred ? when was it cleared??

Pls do update us


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

santhoser said:


> @last .... Got the Grant Letter ... !!


Grats!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> Hi all,
> Finally wish come true i got my letter today
> 
> regards
> Sunil


Grats!!


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

Grant received today!!!


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

Australian Embassy has Verified my Job by calling my Employer in US, how long would it take for them now to take the decision?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

aftabnaveed said:


> Australian Embassy has Verified my Job by calling my Employer in US, how long would it take for them now to take the decision?


Could you share your timeline here?


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

aftabnaveed said:


> Australian Embassy has Verified my Job by calling my Employer in US, how long would it take for them now to take the decision?



How did you know that they verified you?


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

EOI: 28 Feb 2013
ELodge: 18th March 2013
CO: 7th April 2013
Medicals: 15th April and 10th May 2013
PCC: 18th April 2013

My Employer sent me a wishing goodluck email and mentioned that Australian Embassy called them


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

aftabnaveed said:


> EOI: 28 Feb 2013
> ELodge: 18th March 2013
> CO: 7th April 2013
> Medicals: 15th April and 10th May 2013
> ...


All the best , hope it gets cleared soon and you get your pr :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

Finally got Golden Email in Golden words.... thanks all for your help and support


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

aftabnaveed said:


> Finally got Golden Email in Golden words.... thanks all for your help and support


woooooohoooooo !!!!!!!

So when is the biryani party???!!!

Great news happy for you. Good luck ahead!!

What plans ahead???


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

Party planned for the weekend  will be leaving after month of Ramadan & Eid


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

aftabnaveed said:


> Party planned for the weekend  will be leaving after month of Ramadan & Eid


Good  
Onwards to Melbourne or Sydney?


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

Sydney!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice!! Congrats and good luck ahead


----------



## Nazir (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi 

Just wanted to get an expert opinion on my application that I haven't heard back from my agent on my application since past 5 months except he said my application is in security check. The questions are:

Q1 should I contact my CO directly and get some update or keep quite as I know security check takes time?

Q2 We recently had another baby, will the addition of this baby impact our application? We have one son which is already included in the application.

Q3 we applied in 189 category as an off shore candidate and recent stats shows that visa grants to this category is slow and applicants are applying for 190 category which is a state sponsorship. I'm also thinking to apply for this category also. So need to know its pros and cons? Such as will it impact my first application under 189 category? If I apply for it, should I do it now or wait till elections are done in Australia (due in sept)? Plz share all your experience and knowledge to help me in making an informed decision. 

Appreciate your help in advance. 
Regards 

Nazir

IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?

IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

Nazir said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to get an expert opinion on my application that I haven't heard back from my agent on my application since past 5 months except he said my application is in security check. The questions are:
> 
> ...



Hi Nazir, 

If CO has said that it is under security checks that means they will be verifying your bio data through different Security Agencies which might take upto 12 months, so you need to patient here. 

1. You should email your CO every month for update regarding your application.
2. You shall notify your CO about your new baby, and include his info. 
3. The processing time for 190 and 189 is almost same, and now that you already have a CO assigned, it doesn't matter applying for State sponsorship might delay the process further. 

I would suggest to sit tight unless your hear back from your CO, its just a matter of time.


----------



## Michaelalou (Oct 6, 2013)

I applied for a whv end of September. Had my medical 01/10 /13. How long will it roughly take to get a co? My plans are to be there by December


----------



## Arjunnr (Aug 25, 2013)

*Current Waiting time for Case officer*

Hi All,

Does anyone know the current waiting time for Case officer to be assigned for Visa 189.

Thanks,
Arjun


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

Arjunnr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know the current waiting time for Case officer to be assigned for Visa 189.
> 
> ...


its within 8 weeks.....


----------



## Arjunnr (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks..Thats a long time.Lets hope it will be sooner


----------



## himalipatra (Oct 11, 2013)

Arjunnr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know the current waiting time for Case officer to be assigned for Visa 189.
> 
> ...


Yes it's usually 8 weeks but you may get a CO earlier or may take more time based on your case complexity. But I suggest front loading all the documents including form80, PCC and medicals so the grant will be quick or that may even result in a direct grant!!!

Wish you all the best and update the signature with your timeline.


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

Just to boost Ur confidence, there is a guy on a different thread also belonging to 189, who got his grant today in a matter of 8 weeks (applied on 20th Aug)


----------



## salf (Sep 29, 2013)

Shixmo said:


> Anyone with GSM team 7? Still waiting to hear from CO. Last communication was that they had received the docs they had requested again and now on the waiting game. My 28days should end on 15th or16th April. Then I can start worrying if no grant.


Hi shixmo.

How did this go?


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

salf said:


> Hi shixmo.
> 
> How did this go?


Hello Salf

It went well. The CO replied and now we are awaiting for external checks that the CO told us could take several months. So, going by the times for high risk countries, I will be checking with the CO from next year as I will have finished 12months


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Arjunnr said:


> Thanks..Thats a long time.Lets hope it will be sooner


Long time? Try immigrating to the United States, mate!


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Do we have any xls for this? 

I saw it sometime back, not sure if it was expat forums. 

Also, I think CO gets allocated much sooner than 8 weeks.. Max time is 8 weeks... 

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Even thou it is currently 10 weeks for 189, it seems CO Can be allocated much sooner. I was allocated in 5 weeks whereas I thought it will go beyond Christmas, it rather depends on the workload on DIBP I guess.


----------



## jyoti_dogra01 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Anyone who has submitted application in Nov and has been already assigned a CO?*

Anyone who has submitted application in Nov and has been already assigned a CO?


----------



## Vvvv (Dec 2, 2013)

I have applied on 5th nov.....
Only one acknowledgement letter on 12 th ...after that nothing .....


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

jyoti_dogra01 said:


> Anyone who has submitted application in Nov and has been already assigned a CO?


no , i am waiting for CO


----------



## Vvvv (Dec 2, 2013)

Heard from my lawyer that processing is slow due to media election .... 


Dnt knw he is honest or nor ....!!!!!!!!


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

I got my grant  I cannot be happier. It has not sinked in yet. Don't know what to do!!!


----------



## rs237 (Feb 24, 2012)

naur33n said:


> I got my grant  I cannot be happier. It has not sinked in yet. Don't know what to do!!!


Congrats naur33. So heading off to Adelaide as well? Do let me know.


----------



## dhaval1984 (Jun 10, 2013)

*CO not contacted*

Dear All,

I submitted on 30 Dec(sub class190) and when I called the DIAC they told me that a CO was assigned on 11th Feb. 

I have uploaded everything except form 80 and MCC and waiting for the CO to ask for them.

WHY does he not contact me though he is assigned. I uploaded PCC frm my country on 9th Feb and on 13th Feb the status of that file changed from "Required" to "Received"
This means that CO is checking my case right?

Why does he not not contact me though its been 10 days since he was assigned. Is this normal?

Do others have similar experiences?

Please share.

Thank you.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

an old thread is becoming alive again, so who is waiting for CO? I have lodged my Visa on 8th of april since then no CO ((


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

I have lodged on 28th May, no CO yet.

Good luck to all those waiting.


----------



## noni125 (Dec 5, 2012)

Applied on 20th March, still waiting for the CO ..!!


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Applied on 17th May, still waiting... many who applied after me not only got CO but some also got their grants (congrats to them) so not sure on what order/criteria it's processed. on top of this, the DIBP site here https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm is still showing that only application logged until 3rd March 2014 have been assigned a CO which is in conflict with the examples below? 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/kvish4u.html (Logged 18/5/14, CO 03/06/14)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mem...dmanabhan.html (Logged 29/5/14, Direct Grant 2/7/14)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/kulpreets.html (Logged 29/4/14, Direct Grant 3/7/14)


----------



## Sagarsk (Dec 20, 2013)

*4 months no CO*

I have applied 4 months back and still theres no CO assigned to my case. My agent says this process completely depends on them.. we cannot even follow up on it. 
I feel somethings fishy. Any idea anyone?


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sagarsk said:


> I have applied 4 months back and still theres no CO assigned to my case. My agent says this process completely depends on them.. we cannot even follow up on it.
> I feel somethings fishy. Any idea anyone?


Same here, have faith


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

dhaval1984 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted on 30 Dec(sub class190) and when I called the DIAC they told me that a CO was assigned on 11th Feb.
> 
> ...


------------------
Change in document status from Required to Received DOESN'T mean CO is allocated.
By default the status is Recommended.
When you upload a document it is uploaded to a temp directory for scanning, status changes to Required.
Once the scanning is completed, doc is moved to destination directory, status changes to Received.

I read somewhere, status changes to Met if CO is allocated and approves doc.
However, this is not the case always.

Good luck.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Hi all,

Please count me in, I would probably the youngest member of this thread group, filed on 19th July and uploaded 95% of documents, only remaining things are a payslips for one employer, tax documents and Meds.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Sagarsk said:


> I have applied 4 months back and still theres no CO assigned to my case. My agent says this process completely depends on them.. we cannot even follow up on it.
> I feel somethings fishy. Any idea anyone?


I guess you can definitely call them and politely inquire. Australians are good people, they would certainly not mind. 4 months is a pretty long time for anybody to get anxious. 

Scan this forum's various threads and you'll find very useful information that the busy agents don't bother to tell clients. :angel:


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications link updated today with timelines and as per them applicants who logged until 10th March have been assigned a CO in the last 1.5 months as the last update showed 3rd March applicants were assigned CO since mid June..:confused2:

Neither this sounds right as so many applicants on this forum applied much after March (in May and June) who already got grants and nor 7 days of applications moving forward in 1.5 months makes sense.. At this speed, it will take an year for May applicants to get CO assigned...:noidea:


----------



## imranrk (Jul 16, 2012)

Lodged my application on 24 July, still waiting for CO to be assigned. I understand that I should expect that it will take at least another month. All docs are uploaded (work reference & form 80 included). Should I go for Meds and PCC too?


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

aspiring_singh said:


> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications link updated today with timelines and as per them applicants who logged until 10th March have been assigned a CO in the last 1.5 months as the last update showed 3rd March applicants were assigned CO since mid June..:confused2:
> 
> Neither this sounds right as so many applicants on this forum applied much after March (in May and June) who already got grants and nor 7 days of applications moving forward in 1.5 months makes sense.. At this speed, it will take an year for May applicants to get CO assigned...:noidea:


Hi, what is is your subclass, 190 or 189?

Best,
Ritz


----------



## mdalbah (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi All,

I have lodged my application for 189 visa on the 22nd of June 2014 and still waiting for CO to be assigned. How long shall I wait to make an attempt of calling Department of Immigration and Case Officer?

Thanks


----------



## shaaam1986 (Sep 25, 2014)

*No CO yet*

Hi , I lodged my 189 on 15th July , all details are attached in the application and as per my knowledge its complete ( PCC , IELTS , ACS , Medicals ) . I was given a points allocation of 65 ACS was given under 189 Visa Lodged on 15th July , now after 2 months a CO is yet to be assigned and I can see no progress/correspondence whatsoever . Is there any reason why my application could be delayed , I had chosen Melbourne as my preffered location , does this have anything to do with it . Also I noticed that my PCC attachment status is still showing as Required while other attachments are shown as Recieved , Kindly give me some advise , the wait is killing me , I am really worried I might have missed something.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

*Relax*



shaaam1986 said:


> Hi , I lodged my 189 on 15th July , all details are attached in the application and as per my knowledge its complete ( PCC , IELTS , ACS , Medicals ) . I was given a points allocation of 65 ACS was given under 189 Visa Lodged on 15th July , now after 2 months a CO is yet to be assigned and I can see no progress/correspondence whatsoever . Is there any reason why my application could be delayed , I had chosen Melbourne as my preffered location , does this have anything to do with it . Also I noticed that my PCC attachment status is still showing as Required while other attachments are shown as Recieved , Kindly give me some advise , the wait is killing me , I am really worried I might have missed something.


Hi Shaam, 

1.The TAT for 189/190 is 3 months, so wait.

2.Given your lodge date, CO team would be assigned to you already, its just that you'd only come to know if they contact you for any document or you call em and ask.

3. Location has nothing to do with this, although occupation assessed has. Some occupations are given prioriity in processing, but others are also processed just a little more time.

4. There has been a known system glitch which shows certain documents appear as required to the applicant, even many days after upload, do not worry, its all visible and accessible to DIBP. (I've confirmed it from on call). 

If they haven't contacted you yet, your documents are most probably complete and they'd make a decision any day.

Relax, if you have substantiated your claims with genuine documentation, its just a matter of time. :music:

Best,
Ritz


----------



## abeydoun (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello Guys,
I was wondering, do I have to wait for the CO to ask for the police check and medicals? or is it better to upload them before the CO is assigned?
also for the police check, does it have to be for me and my wife as well? or only the applicant must provide a police check?
Thanks for your help


----------

